#ubuntu-ko 2011-05-30
<cena> 안녕하세요~
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<cena> 안녕하세요
<DoA> 안녕하세요
<DoA> 혹시 IP에 관련하여 설명해 주실수 있으신분 계시나요? ㅋ
<yemharc> ?
<DoA> 컴퓨터가 인터넷에 접속되면
<DoA> IP를 할당 받잖아요
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<DoA> 그 IP주는 서버가 있다고 했는데 여튼 그 받은 아이피는
<DoA> 컴퓨터가 꺼질때까지 그대로 유지되나요?
<yemharc> 정확히는 일정시간동안 응답이 없을 경우까지 유지됩니다
<DoA> 아.... 그러면 가능하겠구나.
<yemharc> 그리고 꺼질때까지라고 하시는거 보니 DHCP를 말씀하시는거 같은데요
<DoA> 제가 컴퓨터를 끄지를 않는데 중간에 아이피가 변경되었더라구요
<yemharc> DHCP...그러니까 접속할 때에 랜덤으로 남아있는 주소를 할당하는 방식이 DHCP인데
<DoA> 집에 허브에 렌선이 물려서 여러컴퓨터로 나가는데
<yemharc> 이 방식의 경우에는 일단 IP를 할당하고, 컴퓨터가 '난 종료함' 하는 신호를 서버에 보내거나, 일정시간 이상 핑(Ping)이 오가지 않으면
<yemharc> 이 주소를 회수합니다.
<yemharc> 그런데 이게 무조건 접속할때마다 IP가 갱신되는건 아니고
<yemharc> 처음 IP를 할당받으면 이걸 자기 컴퓨터가 받아서 저장해놓고 인터넷을 새로 연결할 때에
<yemharc> 서버에게 '나 예전에 이거 썼습니다' 하고 신호를 보냅니다
<yemharc> 그러면 서버가 받아서 '아, 그거 남아있으니 그대로 쓰세요' 하면 IP가 바뀌지 않는거고
<DoA> 통신때 배운기억이 가물가물 나네요 ㅋㅋ
<DoA> 그럼 컴퓨터를 끄지 않고 IP를 유지하려면
<DoA> 오토핑 프로그램하나 짜서 돌려놓으면 유지될까요?
<yemharc> '미안해요 자리가 없어서 다른사람이 쓰고 있어요. 대신 요 번호가 남아있으니 그걸로 쓰세요' 라고 합니다
<yemharc> 이긍..
<yemharc> 오토핑을 돌릴 필요가 있나요
<yemharc> 결국 컴을 켜놓으면 해결됩니다 (...)
<DoA> 그런데 이번에 켜진 상태에서 바껴버려서;;;
<yemharc> 켜진 상태에서 바뀌었다구요?
<DoA> 뒷자리만 바꼈더라구요.... 집에 접속이 안되길래 봤더니
<DoA> 넵 집에서 컴퓨터를 끄지는 않거든요
<yemharc> 그럼 그건 DHCP서버가 리프레쉬 되면서 바뀐거라 클라이언트는 방법이 없어요
<DoA> ㅠㅠ .....
<DoA> 리프레쉬가 잦나요?
<yemharc> 그건 라인 공급업체마다 틀린데
<DoA> 이사전에 살던곳에서는 이런일이 한번도 없었서 그냥 고정 아이피마냥 사용했는데
<yemharc> 그게 가입자가 많은 지역이 있고 적은 지역이 있는데
<yemharc> 어차피 서버가 돌리는 DHCP는 따로 돈이 드는게 아니라 설정은 같거든요
<yemharc> 그래서 가입자가 적은 곳에서는 어차피 IP가 남아서 고정IP처럼 됩니다 (...)
<yemharc> 많은데서는 수시로 바뀌죠
<DoA> 허브가 렌선을 물고 있으면 절대 안 바뀌는줄 알았는데
<yemharc> 그게 그렇지도 않아요
<yemharc> 실질적으로 하드웨어는 물리적 연결을 해 줄 뿐이고, 그걸 제어하는건 다 소프트웨어잖아요
<DoA> 그렇죠...
<yemharc> 서버랑 나랑 111111 하면서 통신하건 0000000하면서 통신하건 하드웨어 입장에선 똑같은 전기신호일 뿐이니까
<yemharc> 내용물이 바뀌건 말건 연결만 시켜주면 땡인거죠
<yemharc> 음
<DoA> 흠 일단 vnc기능은 보류해야겠네요... 아이피가 바껴버리니
<yemharc> DoA, 혹시 도메인 있나요?
<yemharc> 도메인 있으면 FreeNAS같은걸로 DNS서버화 시켜서 접속할 수는 있는데.......
<DoA> 아뇨 그냥 cafe24에서 받아쓰는 계정만 하나 있네요 ㅋ
<yemharc> ㄲ;;
<yemharc> cartes_, 어서와요 :)
<cartes_> 안녕하세요 :)
<DoA> 혹시 iptime 써 보셨나요?
<cartes_> 저 써봤어요
<cartes_> 쓰고있어요
<cartes_> 우리집 유무선공유기에요
<DoA> 거기에서 설정하는거 중에 외부에서 공유기로 들어갈수 있는거 있잖아요
<DoA> 이름이 머더라... ddns 던가
<cartes_> ANT?
<cartes_> NAT설정?
<DoA> 아뇨...
<cartes_> 뽀빠이님 안녕하세요
<DoA> 계정명.iptime.org:외부포트번호
<DoA> 이렇게 들어가는거 있잖아요
<cartes_> 그런것도 제공했나요? iptime에서?
<DoA> 넵;;; 그럼 집밖에서 자신의 집 공유기에 접속할 수 있어요
<yemharc> 그거 있을걸요
<DoA> 이 경우엔 ip 없이 접속을 했는데
<DoA> 그럼 ip가 바껴도 상관이 없겠네요?
<cartes_> 전 산지오래되서 그런거 되는지도 몰랐네요
<yemharc> 음........
<cartes_> DDNS가 그런역할이자나요 ip가 바뀌어도
<yemharc> 공유기가 포트포워딩까지 해 줄 수 있으면 되긴 하죠
<popeye92> cartes_: 안녕하세요
<DoA> 포트포워딩 되죠 ㅋ
<yemharc> (제가 쓰는건 구형 모델이라 단순히 스위치로 쓰려고 해도 꼼수를 써야합니다..)
<DoA> 그럼 이렇게 해결해야 겠네요 ㅋ
<TaeL> 크릉..
<TaeL> 안녕하세요
<DoA> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> TaeL, popeye92 안녕하세요
<popeye92> yemharc: 안녕하세요
<TaeL> 월요일인데 좀 지루하네요 =_=
<TaeL> 사무실엔 키보드/ 마우스 클릭 소리밖에 안들리고;
<TaeL> 전혀 활기차지않음;;
<yemharc> 아오..............삽질 끝났다
<DoA> 여기 VB6.0 쓰시는분 계시나요?
<DoA> 정말 궁금한건데 현직에서 6.0을 쓰나요?
<TaeL> 저도 그부분을 묻고싶었어요;;;
<yemharc> 씁니다 (...)
<TaeL> ...
<yemharc> 물론 일반적인 개발에선 안쓰고요
<DoA> 저도 배우면서 궁금한게 닷넷이후랑 다르잖아요
<yemharc> ......좀 웃긴 얘기지만 국가 정보처리 기사들이 아직도 씁니다
<yemharc> 단순 데이터 정보처리는 닷넷이건 뭐건 상관없으니까요
<DoA> 더 이상 서포트하지 않은 언어라고 알고 있는데....
<yemharc> 네, 끊긴지 좀 됐습니다
<TaeL> 그나저나 그걸 왜배우나요..
<DoA> 레폿땜에;;;;
<TaeL> 그럼..
<TaeL> 해야죠..;
<DoA> 흐흑흑 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> DoA, 교수님이 VB로 해오랍니까?
<DoA> 혹시 6.0으로 원 그래프 그리는 가장 효율적인 방법이
<DoA> 넵 .... 자바로 시전할렸는데 안된답니다. 무조건 6.0
<yemharc> DoA, ........좀 공격적인 말이 되겠습니다만
<yemharc> 그 교수님 경력 한번 조사해 보심을 추천합니다
<DoA> 흠... 그런가요 ㅋ
<TaeL> 잠시;
<yemharc> 옛날엔 이런것도 썼으니 경험해봐라......라는 취지라면 아무 문제 없는데
<yemharc> 교수님이 "난 이거 쓰니 니들도 이거 해" 타입이면, 전 차라리 그 과목 빼고 독학을 권합니다. 학점은 다른데서 보충하구요
<TaeL> 왜 강요할까..
<DoA> 전자에 가깝다 생각했는데 잘 모르겠네요 ㅋ
<yemharc> "경험해봐" 타입 교수님이면 배울게 많습니다.
<yemharc> "나만 따라와" 타입 교수님이면 그냥 등을 돌리세요. 시간낭비입니다.
<DoA> 머 강의 중에 포트란부터 썼던 사람이라고 하시긴 합니다만 ㅋ
<yemharc> 후자의 경우에는 다른거 이전에 교수님 스스로가 전혀 발전을 할 생각이 없는겁니다.
<TaeL> 학부때 한 교수님은 방학때 혼자 라면끓여드시면서 코딩하다가 쓰러지셨는데 ;;
<yemharc> TaeL, 그런건 현직 3D 관련자로서 보고싶지 않아요 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> .
<TaeL> ...
<TaeL> 그 교수님이 저희 지도교수님이셨고
<TaeL> 저는 잘 보고 배워서 지금..
<TaeL> 후..
<TaeL> 월요일이니 야근하면 안되겠어요.
<yemharc> 근데 정말정말정말 IT업계 교수님들은 끝도없이 배워야 합니다
<cartes_> 저도 VB 6.0 배울려고 책도사고 했다지요 ㅋㅋ
<TaeL> vim 컬러세팅같은건
<cartes_> C/C++로 윈도프로그램 구현할려면 너무 오래걸리는거 같아서요
<DoA> ㅜㅜ 혹시 6.0으로 원그래프 시전하는 방법을 저에게 ㅋㅋ
<cartes_> 그거 해보요
<cartes_> 혹시나 팁이라면
<TaeL> 항상 쓰던거나 인터넷에 돌아다니는거 적용시켜놓는데, 제대로 들여다볼만한 곳이 어디 없나요?
<yemharc> TaeL, 글쎄요;; 그냥 .vimrc면 몰라도 컬러 세팅은.......
<cartes_> y = sqrt((x+a)^2 + (y+b)^2)
<cartes_> 이게 원의 공식이었나요
<DoA> 식이야 머 괜찮은데요
<cartes_> 이거따라서 픽셀찍는 함수 없으려나요
<DoA> 원의방정식 쓰면 되닌까 그런데 그걸로 드로잉하는 방법이
<DoA> 넵 그게 필요해요
<TaeL> yemharc, 음음 그 .vimrc를 말하고싶었던거에요
<DoA> syntax on 하면 다 색깔 들어오던데;;;;
<TaeL> .vimrc 안에 컬러스킴을 고를 수 있으니까요
<yemharc> TaeL, 네, 그러니까 그 컬러설정을 일일이 해놓는 사람이 있는가 하는거죠;;
<yemharc> TaeL, 그........특별히 뭔가 색을 설정하고 싶은게 아니라 단순히 디테일한 하이라이팅이 필요한건가요?
<TaeL> 아,, 테마처럼 골라 쓸수 있더랍니다..
<TaeL> Desert 라고 써놓으면 그런 테마가 적용되고 하는데
<yemharc> 네네
<cartes_> :colorscheme ron
<cartes_> 이렇게
<yemharc> 근데 그거 우분투가 패키지로 제공하던가는 기억이 안나고;;
<TaeL> 추가로 하고싶은건 아니고.. 뭐뭐가 있으니 골라써라.. 정도면 될것같아요
<yemharc> 아마 관련 패키지가......... vim-syntax 하고 vim-addon-manager던가 그럴거에요
<TaeL> 뭐 그중에 이쁜거 쓰면 되는거죠;;ㅎ
<jasonjang> (db/sql)  firebird  db 데이터를 열어야 하는데, 도움 주실 분 계세요?
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 불새라
<DoA> 롯데리아 불세버거 휘히~~~
<DoA>  ㅡㅡ;;;;; ㅋㅋㅋ
<TaeL> ...
<drake_kr> 돗대리아 맛없심
<TaeL> 시대가 지났..
<drake_kr> 버거킹이 짱
<TaeL> 와퍼가 갑이제잉..
<drake_kr> 빙고
<cartes_> drake_kr님 말씀이 맞음
<TaeL> (지..진지하다...)
<cartes_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DoA> 메뉴엔 없지만 트리플페티 와퍼가 있음
<TaeL> 페..페티...!!!
<grr> ?
<drake_kr> 와퍼 먹고싶다
<grr> ni hao
<DoA> ni hao ma
<drake_kr> 니 취팔러마?
<TaeL> 점심을 버거킹으로..
<TaeL> - _-;
<DoA> 저도 이야기중에 급 땡겨짐요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<TaeL> 강남역 근처 버거킹 검색
<DoA> 전 쿠폰 있음 후훗 +_+
<TaeL> 쿠폰요?
<DoA> 와퍼 사면 불고기 버거 무료 랑
<DoA> 와퍼 주니어 사면 1+1 한개 ㅋㅋ
<grr> \
<grr>  /.\
<grr> 아 여기도 역슬러쉬는 안나오는군요...
<DoA> 저는 역슬래쉬로 보이는데요
<TaeL> 저도 역슬래쉬로 보입니다
<grr> 아 폰트때문에 저만 그렇게 보이는거군요..
<grr> 반갑습니다 /_\
<DoA> 제꺼 코드셋이 cp949
<DoA> 이거랑은 상관없나;;;
<TaeL> ㅎ.ㅎ
<drake_kr> 코드셋이 949면 저한테 안 보일텐데요
<grr>  /_\
<drake_kr> 여긴 utf8임미다
<grr> 터미널 폰트만 바꾸면 보이네요
<TaeL> 귀찮아서 결국 포기했어요. 버거킹. 걸어가기가..
<DoA> 아 옆동네 아얄시가 cp949 네요;;;;;;
<drake_kr> TaeL :: 그럼 뛰어가세요
<TaeL> drake_kr: 배고파서 뛸 힘이 없어요;;
<cartes_> 폰트
<cartes_> 폰트 설정
<yemharc> ............후우
<yemharc> drake_kr, 안녕하세요
<cartes_> 폰트가 코딩용폰트인경우 대부분 \로 나오는것 같아요
<drake_kr> 네
<yemharc> 월요일 아침부터 뭐같은 상황이네요 정말.........
<drake_kr> 헐
<DoA> 뭔가 잘 안되시나요?
<TaeL> 더럽고 짜증나는 상황인가봅니다
<yemharc> 버전업이랍시고 꼴랑 2개 넘겨주면서
<TaeL> 월요일 아침 .. 자체가 뭣같은데..
<yemharc> 원래 올려야 하는 곳에는 버전1 올려놓고
<yemharc> 저녁때에 버전2는 뭔 이상한 폴더에 지 맘대로 만들어서 올려놓고는
<yemharc> (그게 저번주)
<yemharc> 오늘 출근하니 왜 버전관리 안되냐고 꺠지네요
<drake_kr> 아오
<TaeL> 그렇게 하는게 브랜치 인줄 알았나보죠 - -;;
<drake_kr> 왜 저까지 빡치게.. -_
<drake_kr> 샤워나 해야겠슴미다
<TaeL> 1시간 후면 밥먹는데 지금 매점 내려가서 라면먹고싶음
<grr>  /.\...
<DoA> 전느 슬슬 나가볼께요 나중에 뵈요 ㅋㅋ
<grr> 들어가세요
<yemharc> bundo, 안녕하세요
<yemharc> DoA, 들어가세요
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo> 좋은 월요일입니다. 흑흑
<grr> ni hao
<bundo> 헉 나가라는 소리죠 ?
<grr> oops
<grr> 아닙미다
<grr> ㅜㅜ
<grr> 나가셨네;
<yemharc> 요즘 바쁘셔서 잠깐 왔다 가고 그러세요
<grr> 아아...
<grr> 그저께 세미나에서 뵙던분 중에 한분이신거 같기도 한데...
<drake_kr> 저런 독재자
<grr> 터미널로 채팅 하니까 옛날 생각나고 좋네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 후으........
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> (전 잠시 담배타임을......)
<drake_kr> firebird db라..
<jasonjang> 끄응~ 하는 중입니다.
<jasonjang> interbase 에서 열린다는데...
<drake_kr> 확실히 비주류라 데이터가 별로 없네요
<jasonjang> 볼렌드 포럼에 있기는 하던데...
<jasonjang> http://firebird.borlandforum.com/
<jangnan|mac_> 허허허 모토로이 팔준비 다 끝났따
<grr> 오..
<grr> 시작은 평타였으나 끝은 우월했다는 그 모토로이..
<yemharc> 모토로이 필수품 : 루팅, 모토마이저
<grr> 오버클럭이 등장하고 우월해졌었죠..
<grr> ni hao
<cartes_> leehyunin, 하이요
<leehyunin> cartes_, 안녕하세요
<cartes_> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<cartes_> 현인씨 언제 이민가시나여?
<leehyunin> 대행업체가 막연히 7월에 대사관에서 인터뷰한다 안내해주기는 했지만,
<leehyunin> 확실한건 아닙니다.
<cartes_> 그렇군여
<cartes_> 저도 이민가고 시퍼영^^ㅋ
<leehyunin> cartes_, 특별히 바라시는 바가 있나요?
<cartes_> 그냥 하와이나 캘리포니아 같은 널널한 곳에서
<cartes_> 살고싶어요
<TaeL> jasonjang: 모토로이 팔아용?
<TaeL> jasonjang: 제모토로이도 팔아버려야;;
<jasonjang> TaeL; 닉.......확인 요망!
<jangnan|mac_> 흐흐흐
<jangnan|mac_> 모토로이는 끝
<TaeL> jasonjang: 잘 몰라서 그러는데 닉..확인이..뭔가요?ㅠㅠ
<terras> 안녕하세요..
<TaeL> jasonjang: 아;; 죄송합니다 __)
<TaeL> jasonjang: 탭 치다가 잘못 썼군요 ;; ㅎㅎ ;;;;;
<TaeL> terras: 안녕하세요
<yemharc> TaeL, jangnan|mac_ jasonjang  이 두분은 다른 사람이지요
<jangnan|mac_> 일타 2피
<grr> 따닥
<TaeL> 꾸릉꾸릉
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<grr> ni hao
<imsu> 웩
<yemharc> imsu, 안녕하세요
<imsu> yemharc, 안녕하세요 ^^
<grr> 파워포인트가 이렇게 어려운 것이었다니...
<bundo> 밥 묵고 놉시다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 으이?;;
<darkmeow_home> 파워포인트가 "겁내" 어려운거죠 ... :D
<darkmeow_home> yemharc 부뷔 -ㅅ-
<bundo> 그래서 이름이 "파워뽀인트" 임
<bundo> 힘쩜 줘야 하는게죠
<darkmeow_home> bundo / 넙죽 (   _  _)
<darkmeow_home> 먹고 놀다 자고 싸는거만큼 쉬운게 없 -ㅅ-
<bundo> 묘족분들이야 머 ~
<darkmeow_home> <'()))))))))><
<yemharc> darkmeow_home, 읭?;;;
<grr> 파워포인터 어려워요]
<grr> 프로그램 쓰는게 왜이리 어려운지..
<grr> 누군 이걸로 막 바람개비도 만들고 별거 다하던대..
<yemharc> 프로그램 짠다고 문서작업을 잘 하는것은 아닙니다.
<grr> 동의합니다 거기에 1표 추가
<yemharc> "아...........이건 저기 경리과 누님이 더 잘 하십니다."
<grr> 경리 + 군대 행정병
<yemharc> 사실 행정병도 그냥 주먹구구죠
<darkmeow_home> 두개 다 잘하면 ...
<grr>  /_\... 그래도 제가 볼땐 타짜의 손보다 빨랐어요
<darkmeow_home> "초고수"
<grr>  ./_\....
<bundo> darkmeow_home  오랜만에 묘족 예찬 시와 노래 하나 http://bundo.tistory.com/35
<bundo> yemharc 나 시인인거 아시남?
<bundo> 묘족에게 처음으로 헌정시 쓴 사람 입니다.
<yemharc> bundo, 문제는 술 안드시면 시구가 안나오시잖습니까
<bundo> 대마 피고도 나옴
<bundo> ^^;
<darkmeow_home> 냐옹 -ㅅ-
<yemharc> 이크;;
<darkmeow_home> 에크~
<bundo> 헛 ~ 헛 ~
 * darkmeow_home 허이짜~ 허이짜~ ~(-ㅅ-)~  
<darkmeow_home> =3
<grr> 묘족이 뭔가요?
<bundo> grr  님은 당근님 ?
<grr> 네
<bundo> ^^;
<grr> ^^;
<bundo> 제 시에 적어 놓았잖아요
<bundo> 묘족이 먼지
<bundo> http://bundo.tistory.com/35
<grr> 홈페이지 가입에 가입도 안하고 뻗뻗하게 찾아간 그인간 입니다.
<bundo> ^^;
<Terras> 저도 홈은 가입하기가 귀찮아서. 그냥 아얄씨만좀 하려고 생각중인데...
<bundo> 암튼 포럼 가입 안하고 저한테 질문 하면 200원 입니다.
<bundo> 크크
<yemharc> bundo, 가격 올랐네요 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 회원 100원
<grr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 전2008년 부터 저는 경제 생각하여 그대로 입니다.
<bundo> grr <grr> 묘족이 뭔가요? = 100원
<bundo> 아 밥 묵어야징 즐점들하세요
<grr> 헉
<grr> +100...
<grr> 이름 노란색으로 나오는건 어떻게 나오는 건가요...
<imsu> grr, 전 빨간색으로 나오는데요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr>  /_\;;
<grr> 이거 설마 귓속말인가요?
<imsu> 멀까요/// ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<yemharc> grr /msg <ID> <Message> 하면 귓속말
<yemharc> (밥먹으러 가유~)
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 넹
<bundo> imsu 자꾸 동생 데리거 오지 말라구 ~ ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 쿠쿵
<bundo> 방구글 나갑니다 살살 다니시와요
<bundo> 방구들
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 헉 방구들 나갑니다 = 가죽피리 인데
<CuBric> 쿵쾅쿵쾅
<CuBric> 아그작
<imsu> bundo, 동생? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> ???
<darkmeow_home> 3.0 떴군요 -ㅅ-
<imsu> bundo, 아 배고파;; 밥이 아직 안됐어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> CuBric, 안녕하세요
<CuBric> 하잇
<bundo> imsu 동생 조져 = imsu`
<darkmeow_home> http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=summary
<CuBric> yemharc 머하눙
<CuBric> yemharc, 캬릉
<imsu> bundo, 밥먹고요 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> darkmeow_home  살궹인 묘족 에 서 동족 취급 안하죠 ?
<darkmeow_home> 살쾡이는 식육목 고양이과에 속하는 동물이다. 삵이라고도 부른다.
<darkmeow_home> 묘족.
<darkmeow_home> -ㅠ- 하앍.
<bundo> CuBric = 살궹이 임
<bundo> 3.0이 나오긴 하려나 봅니다.
<bundo> 구글링 좀 해봐야징
<bundo> 내 보기엔 리누즈 흉이 ~~ 그놈 3.0 간거 보고 뻑 간 간거임 ...
<bundo> 으아 나도 3.0 할래 ....
<bundo> unity  도 3.8 이거든요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 음
<CuBric> 분도옹
<CuBric> 클라우드 질문하고 팠는데 못한게 있어서 그런데
<CuBric> 전해 줄수 있나용
<bundo> 누구한테요  안박사 ?
<CuBric> 넹
<bundo> 그거 openstack.or.kr 가서 회원 가입하고 질문 하세요
<CuBric> 머 간단한 질문일수도 있으니까
<CuBric> 분도옹이 한번들어 보세요
<bundo> 내가 니 시바발이 ?
<CuBric> 클라우드 중에 스토리지 도 있지만
<bundo> 내가 니 시다발이 ?
<CuBric> 서버쪽도 있자나요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 그냥 들어 보세용
<bundo> 참 내 성격 모르시네 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 제가 다시 질문을 올려볼게요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 오픈스탁에요
<bundo> 나 내가 보내야 하는 메일도 안보니낸 스타일입니다.
<bundo> 그러니 직접 물어 보세요
<bundo> 메일 주소 가르쳐 줄수도 있고
<CuBric> 분도님 판단을 듣고 싶어서요
<CuBric> 질문 제가 올릴긴 할게요
<CuBric> 클라우드 서버 쪽 병렬서버 처리가 가능한지가
<CuBric> 저의 질문글 올릴 ... 그거에요
<bundo> 가능 ~
<CuBric> 거바요 간단한거자나요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 클라우드 뿐 아니라 슈퍼컴도 병렬처리 합니다.
<CuBric> 지금 클라우드가 스토리지쪽만 중점이 된지라
<bundo> 그런건 저기 darkmeow_home 님도 잘 아는 거임
<CuBric> 일반인에겐 그렇게 알려지고 있자나요
<CuBric> 그래서 궁금했던거에요
<bundo> 클라우드 자체가 병렬처리 기술 아닌가요 darkmeow_home ?
<darkmeow_home> 냐옹 ~
<darkmeow_home> 클라우드 자체가 그냥 병렬처리 기법중 하나죠
<bundo> 거봐요 CuBric  그냥 위키 백과에 나오는 질문을 .. 쩝 ~
<darkmeow_home> 클라우드로 논문쓴다고 맨날 삽푸는 후배 하나 있는데
<darkmeow_home> 클라우드는 그냥 별거 아니라능 ...
<darkmeow_home> 그리드가 정적 2차원이면 클라우드는 동적 2차원으로 보시면 된다능 ..
<bundo> 글라우드 = 강분ㄷ가 요즘 상황 보고 느끼는 건 " 구름잡기" 라니까요
<yemharc> 읭
<bundo> 서로 반 장님되어 개나 소나 클라우드 임 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 읭
<darkmeow_home> 그리드는 정적 환경에서 고려되는거고 여기에 모빌리티랑 컨버전스가 고려된게 클라우드
<yemharc> 간단히 말해서 사용자 입장에선 수동으로 동기화냐 자동으로 동기화냐 정도라고 봐도 돼요
<CuBric> 밀아
<yemharc> ?
<CuBric> 끝났다며
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 11.04 그놈3 랜작동 OK
<CuBric> 무선도 완벽하게?
<yemharc> 삽좀 푸다 안되서 호미질했음
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 커널교체?
<yemharc> 허나 형 손에 들어가면 다시 안되겠지 (......)
<CuBric> 난 실수로 인한 인제
<yemharc> 커널은 최신으로 해놓고 구 버전 소스랑 비교해서 대충 끼워맞춰 패치먹였음요
<CuBric> 밀이는 번개를 부르는 천재지변...
<yemharc> ...
<yemharc> 제가 번개랑 연락좀 하고 삽니다 (...)
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 썬더보이?
<yemharc> ...........뭐에요 그 네이밍 센스는 ㅠㅠ
<grr>  /_\
<grr> oOpS
<bundo> Windogs Nt 6.1 이  7 이죠 ?
<bundo> 역시 MS는 ?.1 이 쓸만 함
<bundo> 3.1  4.1 5.1 6.1
<grr> .1
<grr> windows 3.1?!
<bundo> 코분투 사무실에 Windows NT 4.1 있음
<bundo> 누가 오면 이거 패치 중이라고 답해줌
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 고대 유물이네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 어떤 유저가 보내 주었더군요
<grr> 이야..
<bundo> 3.1 좋았잖아요 ...  전 그거로 인터넷  배움 winsock
<grr> 3.1 좋았었죠 하지만 전 os2 warp
<bundo> 3.0 은 엉망 이었죠
<cena> 안녕하세요
<grr> 아아....
<grr> ni hao
<cena> 다들 점심 식사 맛있게 하셨나요?
<bundo> 저도 94말 95년초에 dos  / os2 / linux / win95 beta  를 lilo 이용하여 420mb 에서 썻었죠
<grr> 쌀맛나게 먹었어요
<bundo> 벌찟 이었심 ㅎㅎ
<grr> 정말 오렌만에 들어보는 lilo..
<grr> 420메가에 용캐 다 쌓으셨네요;;
<bundo> 남았어요 ㅎㅎ
<grr> 아 옛날에 win95 최소설치버전 5.25인치 디스켓으로
<grr> 들고있었었는데..
<grr> 쩝...
<cena> 갑자기 windows 이야기가 ...^^
<bundo> grr님이 저랑 늦게 까지 술마신 분이신가요 ?
<bundo> 아니면 녹색티 입은 ?
<grr> 제가 2차에서 ㅌㅌㅌ 나온 사람이에요
<cena> 그날 몇시에 끝났어요?
<grr> 힌색 남방
<grr> 그때 명함 한장 받아가고 홈페이지도 가입안했다던 사람입니다
<bundo> 아 그래요 ㅎ
<bundo> cena 새벽 3시 ...쩝
<cena> 저는 대표님 말고는 어느분이 어느분이신지 모르겠네요 ^^;;
<bundo> 처음엔 그래요
<bundo> 저도 닉하고 얼굴하고 매치 잘 안되요
<grr>  /_\..
<cena> 저는 그날 일차에서 명함드리고 나갔던 사람입니다 기억하시겠죠?
<bundo> mgame ?
<cena> 네네
<bundo> 핸폰에 입력 해놓아야지 ㅎ
<bundo> 앞으론 사진 찍고 명함 받아야 겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 치매에 메멘토 에요
<bundo> <==알콜성 치매 심각
<cena> 아.. 좋은 방법이네요 사진찍고 사진에 이름박고 전화번호 입력하면서 그 사진  입력하고
<cena> irc 참 오랜만에 접속해보네요
<cena> 한동안은 음악 서빙한다고 썼었는데...
<grr>  << irc를 처음 사용해보는 1인
<bundo> 요즘은 전번 등록하면 카톡이나 구글 또는 페북으로 정보 오는 중에 사진도 오긴 하더라고요
<bundo> 그래서 핸폰에 등록하는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<cena> 페북도 안쓰고 카톡도 안쓰기 때문에 .....;;;
<bundo> 그래도 뒤지면 별거 나나와요
<bundo> grr 그죠 당근님?
<cena> 개인적으로는 처음 참석한 자리였지만 세미나 내용이 좋았던거 같은데...
<grr> ㅇㅅㅇ
<grr> 네 세미나 내용이 좋았어요
<cena> 그 plc와 openstack 같은 경우는 많이 무거운 편이었나요? 평소보다?
<grr> 저도 처음참여한 거라서 잘 모르겠네요
<grr> irc에서 색깔이 다르게 뜨는건 귓속말 인건가요?
<bundo> cena 음 전 보통 반은 사용자 위주 반은 개발자 위주로 짜라고 하는데..
<bundo> grr 아뇨 알림이에요 자신닉 알림
<bundo> 강분도 해보세요
<cena> 저는 어디에 속할까요 분도님 ㅜㅜ
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1306730651.png
<bundo> 위 그림처럼 자신 닉(이름) 나오면 알려 주는 것입니다.
<grr> 아아
<bundo> 저도 초창기에요
<grr> 아아..
<grr> bundo !!
<bundo> 2007년 봄 ...
<TaeL> (회상모드)
<bundo> 나한테 귀속말하는줄 알고 무지 귀속말 하다 혼났심 ㅎㅎ
<cena> ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> vv
<cena> 사용자와 개발자라...  시스템관리자도 끼워주세요 ㅎㅎ
<TaeL> :)
<TaeL> 언제쯤 쌩초보를 벗어날수있을까요.. 다른분들은 리눅스를 메인으로 쓴게 몇년이나 되셨어요?
<grr> 저도 썡 초보에요..
<grr> 개발은 하지만 쓸줄은 모릅니다 (...)
<cena> 저는 쬐금 쓸줄 아는데 개발하고는 좀 거리가...
<grr> X window의 바탕화면을 어떻게 바꾸는지에 대해서 약 10년이상째 모르고 있습니다 (...)
<grr> 다행히 우분투는 한글 설정이 쉬워서 한글은 어떻게 하긴했어요
<cena> 바탕화면 빈 곳에서 오른쪽 클릭하면 제일 밑에 배경화면 바꾸는 메뉴가 나오네요
<grr> ...
<grr> 정말이네요..
<grr> centos 쓸땐 안보였었는데..
<grr> 좋은정보 감사합니다
<cena> centos는 한번도 안써봐서요 ㅎㅎ
<grr> yum과 apt-get의 차이!
<cena> 그러고보면 저는 redhat 계열은 거의 안써본 것 같네요
<cena> yum 사용방법 몰라요 ㅎㅎ
<cena> zypper 는 알고 있습니다만...
<TaeL> 저도 deselect는 해도 yum은 모릅니다
<TaeL> wget  / make / make install 이면 된다고 누가 그래서... -_-;
<TaeL> 그땐 디펜던시가 뭔지도 몰랐습니다..
<yemharc> 음냐
<yemharc> yum도 apt-get하고 똑같습니다.
<yemharc> yum install <package> 하면 의존성 체크하고 받아다 설치합니다.
<yemharc> apt-get update && upgrade 는 up2date 시리즈구요
<cena> zypper in <package>와 같군요
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> dpkg = rpm, apt-get = yum
<yemharc> 이렇게 치환될 뿐인거죠
<grr> 아 그런거군요
<yemharc> 쉽게 생각하고 사는게 최곱니다 >.<)b
<CuBric> 쿠웅
<CuBric> 쿠쿵
<cena> 우분투 켜뮤니티는 주로 개발자 아니면 일반 사용자 중심인가봐요
<grr> 쿠웅
<grr> 하이브리드...?
<CuBric> 엔드유저가 개발자 보다 많아야함
<grr> 사실 니눅스는 써보려는 사람 부류와 개발이나, 서버의 용도로 쓰는 사람 두 부류가 대부분인것 같아요
<yemharc> 사실 이건 좀 안타까운 소린데
<yemharc> 리눅스는 결국 어느정도 개발.....이라고 하긴 뭐하고 컴퓨터 쪽에 발을 좀 디밀게끔 되어 있는 상태입니다.
<yemharc> 당장에 뭐 문제 터지면 결국은 터미널 열어야 하는 상황만 봐도 그렇죠
<CuBric> 밀아
<yemharc> ?
<CuBric> 출근할때 놋북 2대 들고 출근?
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 아,........아니죠
<CuBric> 직원들이 머라 안하드낭
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 놋북 + 데탑임
<cartes_> 스타 하실분 계시나요?
<CuBric> 드디어 투컴이구나 하고
<yemharc> 이 무게로 놋북이라니
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 스타 안함
<cartes_> 스타 || 스타2 아무거나요
<yemharc> cartes_, 둘 다 스타2 (......)
<cartes_> 네?
<yemharc> <cartes_> 스타 || 스타2 아무거나요   <- 둘 다 스타2 (........)
<cartes_> 아 eval시키면 그렇나요?
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> xchat은 그냥 해당 라인 더블클릭하면 긁어줘요
<cartes_> 저는 either A or B로 쓴건데
<yemharc> 아항
<cartes_> 프로그래밍에선 그렇게 되는가보네요
<yemharc> 아뇨아뇨
<yemharc> || -> or 맞아요
<yemharc> 그냥 로마자 2로 본것 뿐 (...)
<bundo> 헉헉 메일 답장쓰는게 일이니 쩝
<bundo> 개인 서버 끌까 ? 쩝
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> bundo, 저 다음달 정말 발표자입니까?
<CuBric> 밀아
<bundo> 네... 서바이벌
<CuBric> 오늘 어디서 만날까
<yemharc> bundo, 그럼 발표자료 준비하겠습니다 (__)
<bundo> 네..
<yemharc> CuBric, 글쎄요;;; 일단 끝나면 6시 30분인데
<CuBric> 회사앞?
<yemharc> 대충 자리서 일어나고 하면 6시 한 40분?
<CuBric> 사거리 에서
<yemharc> 형이 와주면 저야 좋죠
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 저녁도 먹어야하니
<CuBric> 오늘은 드디어 대자 도전 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 무리무리;;; 그렇게 못먹어요;;
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 사실 저녁도 무리고;;
<yemharc> 그냥 커피나 한잔 사줘요;;
<CuBric> ??
<CuBric> 와이 ?
<yemharc> 배부르니까!
<CuBric> 멀 먹었길래
<yemharc> 한솥......?
<CuBric> -ㅅ-
<CuBric> 그게 머가 배불러...
<grr>  /.\
<CuBric> 밀아
<CuBric> 겹살이 굽울까낭
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 전젱 메일 몇개 보내고 답하니 1시간 반이 가네 쩝
<yemharc> CuBric, 아니 근데 정말 배불러요;;
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> <-하루 한끼 먹고 살아요
<CuBric> 알떵
<yemharc> 아, 그리고
<CuBric> 별다방에서 보자궁
<yemharc> 윈도CD 있어요?
<CuBric> 어떤걸로?
<yemharc> 형 쓰는거
<CuBric> 왱?
<yemharc> 윈도 깔아야죠
<CuBric> xp?
<CuBric> 헉
<CuBric> 날린겨?
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> grub가 죄 다 꼬여서 파티션을 아예 못잡더라구요
<CuBric> 설마 버박?
<yemharc> ㄴㄴ
<yemharc> 분투만 있어요
<CuBric> xp 가지고 있음
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 분투 100gb 할당했던가 그래요
<CuBric> 윈도우는 종류별로 다 가지고 있다는
<yemharc> 형 쓰는걸로 가져오면 돼요
<CuBric> 지금 할당 몇?
<CuBric> 그 폴더는 살린겨?
<CuBric> 드라이버 폴더
<CuBric> 드라이버 다시 받아야 하낭
<CuBric> 비스타로 깔아볼까
<CuBric> 32비트 버전이 있는데
<CuBric> 홈 프리미엄
<yemharc> 그건 취향껏 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 드라이버 다시 받아야돼요
<CuBric> 어헉
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 백업할까 했는데
<yemharc> 죄 다 너무 구버전........
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 윈도 드라이버는 http://www.vga.pe.kr 가면 3dp라는게 있어요
<yemharc> 그 툴 사용하면 해결되요
<CuBric> 그런거 필요없음
<CuBric> hp 사이트게 가면됨
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ 여튼 네트워크 드라이버만 챙겨오면 돼요
<CuBric> 어떤 네트워크?
<CuBric> 윈도우?
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<CuBric> 유무선 드라이버?
<yemharc> 둘 다 있으면 좋죠
<yemharc> 그냥 윈도 설치한다 생각하세요
<grr> 그러고보니 니눅스에선 드라이버를 수동으로 깔아본적이 없네요...]
<grr> 이것두 자동으로 설치하는 무언가가 있나요?
<yemharc> 있죠
<yemharc> 근데 대부분은 이미 자체포함입니다
<yemharc> 대표적으로 nvidia랑 AMD(ATI)에서 제공하는 그래픽 드라이버들이 자동설치입니다.
<grr> 편한세상이네요
<yemharc> .run 파일로 제공되구요
<yemharc> sh file.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/<name> 해주시면 자동적으로 배포판에 맞는 deb파일을 작성해줍니다
<yemharc> 그걸 dpkg -i <file>.deb 로 설치하고 재부팅하면 끝나죠
<yemharc> 근데 이건 정말 최신으로 쓰고싶다! 일 경우나 그렇고, 보통은 [제한된 드라이버]를 검색했다면서 설치할거냐고 물어보죠
<yemharc> 그럼 심플하게 <예> 버튼 눌러주면 설치됩니다
<grr> 이야... 감사합니다 복사해두고 잘 쓸께요 ^^
<yemharc> :)
<yemharc> 참고로 ATI는 AMD랑 합병(?)하면서 AMD나 ATI 어딜 가든 CPU랑 그래픽카드 드라이버 모두 받을 수 있습니다
<grr> 암드 /_\
<TaeL> 끙.. 질문이있는데요. 우분투 10에서 알트탭 씹히는 그런 문제 혹시 겪어보신분 있으세요?
<yemharc> ?
<yemharc> 무슨 말씀이신지 잘 모르겠어요
<grr> 알트탭으로 창 전환이요?
<TaeL> 네 X상에서 알트탭 하면서 콘솔 보고있는데
<TaeL> 자꾸 창전환이 안되네요 ;;
<yemharc> 컴피즈 쓰고 계시죠?
<TaeL> 음? 컴피즈요? 제가 잘 모르는것 같습니다
<yemharc> 처음 설치되고 건드리신거 없으면 기본적으로 깔려 있습니다
<TaeL> 지금 찾아보고있어요..
<yemharc> 알탭을 조금 길게 누르고 있어보세요
<yemharc> 컴피즈 경우에는 창 전환 그래픽 옵션에 따라서 순간전환이 안되는 녀석도 있거든요
<yemharc> HiOSS, 어서오세요
<yemharc> HiOSS, 미디어 등록 축하해요
<TaeL> HiOSS: 어서오세용
<HiOSS> ^^감사합니다~
<HiOSS> 안녕하세요^^ㅎ
<HiOSS> 언제 창간 기념 파티 이런걸 해야 할 텐데
<HiOSS> 사무실 공간이 좁아서ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<TaeL> yemharc: 지금 터미널 최대화 / 크롬 최대화 이렇게 2개있는데, 잘되다가 가끔씩 알트탭을 완전 씹어버려요. 그리고, 콘솔로 돌아가려고 하단 윈도우 버튼을 눌러도 안먹히더라구요.
<HiOSS> 명함은 이번주 중에 온다고 하고요
<HiOSS> 기자증 만들어서 기자들에게 지급 할 계획입니다ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 흐음;; 컴 상황을 정확히 모르니 제대로 답변을 못 드리겠네요;;
<yemharc> 완전히 씹는다......라는게, 그러니까 컴이 버벅대는건 아닌데 키가 안먹힌다는 말씀이신가요?
<TaeL> yemharc: 해결방법은 현재 창을 눌러서 최소화 시킨 다음에 다른걸로 가면 되긴 하는데 ;; 버그같아보이는 현상 @_@
<yemharc> HiOSS, 기자는 몇명이나 확보하셨어요?
<bundo> HiOSS 하이오에스에스 ! ^^ = 새 인사말
<bundo> HiOSS 나도 비상근 기자 ㅎㅎ 뒷담화 용 ~ 기자
<TaeL> yemharc: 아니요. 알트탭탭탭 할때 센터에 나오는 네비게이션은 잘 나오고 명령도 잘 들어간 것 같은데 실제 창이 전환이 안되버리더라구요. T_T
<HiOSS> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> TaeL, 혹시 창이 돌아가려다 말지 않나요?
<HiOSS> 우선은 분도님, 형준이 형, 준이 형, 저 그리고 호주에 있는 후배 이렇게요
<HiOSS> 호주에 있는 후배는 호주 정부가 오픈소스 소프트웨어 도입 법제화 이후 얼마나 오픈소스 소프트웨어 활용도가 높아지고 있는지 기사를 작성 해 보낼 예정입니다ㅋ
<bundo> yemharc + CuBric 둘이 사귀다
<HiOSS> 시작부터 해외 특파원을 고용한 셈이라는ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 이거 오늘 써봐야지
<yemharc> bundo, 그런 기사 내시면 미디어 폐간됩니다
<yemharc> HiOSS, 오.....그게 다음 기사 주제인가요?
<bundo> 증거 많이 확보 했는데
<CuBric> 분도옹 포니테일 자르다...
<HiOSS> ㅋㅋ편집은 제가 하고요ㅋㅋ 기사 나가는것도 제가 결정하니 데스크에서 짜르면 됩니다ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 드디어 분도님에게서 벗어난 파벌이 생겨났구나
<bundo> 개찮아요 ..
<bundo> DB 때려 넣죠 머
<HiOSS> 개찮아요는;;
<TaeL> yemharc: 탭탭할때 창 테두리가 표시되는데, 탭을 떼서 전환하려고 하면 그냥 그대로 있네요 그게 말씀하신 내용인지는 잘.. ^^;
<bundo> 그래서 독립 서버를 원하는 HiOSS
<yemharc> 흐음;;
<yemharc> TaeL, 소프트웨어 센터 켜시고 ccsm이라고 검색하시면 [컴피즈 설정 관리자]라는게 있습니다. 일단 그걸 설치하세요
<HiOSS> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 설치가 완료되면 패널에서 시스템>> 기본 설정 >> 컴피즈 관리자 메뉴가 생겨요. 그걸 실행하세요
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 기사의 자유를 위해 독립서버 필요할 듯 ㅎㅎ
<HiOSS> ㅠ_ㅠ 서버는 진짜 있어야 할 것 같아요;;
<HiOSS> 아 오늘 점심때 분도님 댁 갈걸...
<TaeL> yemharc: 설치완료했어요!
<bundo> 아 오늘 오지 그찮아도 심심 했심
<HiOSS> 지금이라도 갈까요??ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 내일 저 가락 가는데 갔다가 오후 4시쯤? 들릴까요 ?
<HiOSS> 네ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 밀아
<CuBric> 윈도우 드라이버 다 들고 간다
<HiOSS> 내일 오후 일정 다 비우고 네시부터 달리는걸로ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 근데 문제가 내일 비온데유 나참 양주 확보 했는데...
<HiOSS> 오호~
<bundo> 비와도 한강 콜?
<HiOSS> ㅋㅋ비옷입고 가시죠ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 전에 두번 비올때 마셨는데 운치 좋음
<HiOSS> 한강 다리 밑에서ㅎㅎ
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 지나가는 이가 컵라면 사줄꺼임 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> TaeL, 시스템 >> 기본설정 >> 컴피즈 관리자 여시고
<HiOSS> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아래쪽으로 내려가면 창 전환 관련 메뉴들 모여있는 곳이 있습니다.
<bundo> DoA님
<bundo> 블러그에 글많이 쓰는 DoA님 이신가요 ?
<DoA> 안녕하세요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> TaeL, 현재 체크되어 있는게 있을거에요. 그거 체크를 해제하고 다른거 (링타입 메뉴 등) 체크하고 사용해보세요
<DoA> 그 분 아녜요 ㅋ 많이들 헷갈리시네
<yemharc> DoA, 안녕하세요
<bundo> 아 네 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> yemharc, 윈도우 드라이버 다 가지고 감
<yemharc> CuBric, ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> (잠시 자리비워요)
<TaeL> yemharc: 이것저것 눌러보는데 별다른 진전이 없군요 ㅠ_ㅠ
<grr>  /_\
<HiOSS> 아오
<HiOSS> 아이패드에서 접속하니까
<HiOSS> 일정 시간 사용 안하면 자동으로 종료되네요ㅎㅎ
<HiOSS> 5리터짜리 생수통에 동전을 모으기 시작했는데
<TaeL> irc말인가요?
<HiOSS> 벌써 천원이나 모았다는ㅋㅋ
<HiOSS> 네 IRC요ㅎㅎ
<TaeL> 5리터짜리 생수통이면...;; 얼만큼 큰거죠?;;
<TaeL> 보통 물통이 2리터짜린데
<HiOSS> 아 5갤런이요
<HiOSS> 18.9 리터짜리ㅎㅎ
<TaeL> 18리터;;;
<TaeL> 그렇게 큰걸 어디다 두고 모으셔요?
<HiOSS> 책상 밑에다가요ㅋㅋ
<TaeL> 약수통같은건가봐요;
<HiOSS> 여기에 동전 꽉 채우면 백만원은 족히 되지 않을까 생각중예요
<HiOSS> 아 냉온수기 있잖아요
<HiOSS> 정수기에 물 공급할 때 쓰는 통이요
<TaeL> 아 정수기물통 ㅎ
<TaeL> 거기에 동전 꽉채우면
<TaeL> 다채우면...
<HiOSS> 사무실 놀러 오시는 분들께 입장료도 받아볼까 생각중이라는ㅋㅋㅋ
<TaeL> 누가들고갑니까;;;;
<HiOSS> ㅋㅋㅋ굴려야죠 든다기 보다는ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 내가 들고감
<HiOSS> 은행까지만 들어주시고
<CuBric> 지게차로 떡
<TaeL> ㅎㅎㅎ 거기에 Donate! 라고 적어두셔요..ㅎㅎ
<TaeL> 가난한 개발자를 도와주세요.
<HiOSS> ㅋㅋㅋ그래야겠네요ㅎㅎ
<HiOSS> 아 맞다 개발하시는 분들은 페이스북 우분투 한국 사용자모임에 글 올릴테니 읽어보시고 연락주세요^^
<CuBric> 어떤 연락을?
<HiOSS> 메일이나 페북 혹은 전화로 연락 주시면 돼요
<HiOSS> 페북 우분투 한국 사용자모임에 일단 글 올렸습니다. 확인 해 보시면;;ㅎㅎ^^
<yemharc> HiOSS, 흠...
<HiOSS> 왜 그러시나요??ㅎ
<grr>  /.\
<yemharc> 최근에 개인이 만들어서 후원을 받고 싶어하는 프로그램의 대부분은 APP...그러니까 스마트폰 어플이라고 보는데요
<grr> 술 담그려고 그 톰 알아보니까 생각보다 그런통 비싸더라구요..
<yemharc> 문제는 이거 지원한다고 나서는 곳이 한 두 곳이 아니라는거죠;;
<yemharc> 거기서 경쟁력(?)을 갖추기가 쉽지 않으실거에요
<grr> 무려 후원도 경쟁력을 갖춰야 하는 시대...
<yemharc> grr, 농담 같지만 농담이 아니라는게 현실입니다 (...)
<HiOSS> ㅋㅋㅋ듣고보니 그러네요^^;;
<yemharc> 하지마라! 이런게 아니구요.
<HiOSS> 좋은 아이디어 있으시면 알려주세요^^
<yemharc> 좀 대놓고 말해서, 후원도 돈이 들잖아요
<HiOSS> 네ㅎ
<yemharc> 차라리 그 부분에 있어서 현재 개발자들을 후원하고 있는 곳들과 제휴를 하는게 낫지 않을까 싶어요
<yemharc> 예를 들어서 SKT에서 안드로이드 개발자 후원하는 제도가 있습니다.
<yemharc> 이름이 정확히 기억이 안나는데...여튼
<yemharc> 그런곳과 접촉해서 "당신들이 후원하는 개발자들 중에서 우수한 사람이 보인다면 우리가 그에 대한 소개 기사를 쓰는 제휴를 맺고 싶다" 같은거죠
<yemharc> 일단 미디어니까 정보를 취급하는 곳이기도 하구요
<yemharc> 이건 오픈소스 개념과는 좀 상충하긴 합니다만, 그런 기사를 독점적으로 제공할 수 있게 된다면 그것도 또 경쟁력이 되지 않을까 해요
<HiOSS> 네^^ 일단은 그렇게 하려고 해도 기본적인 기사가 깔려야 그런 기업에서도 이 미디어는 이런 후원활동을 하는구나 하고 아니까요
<grr> ./_\
<TaeL> 상생혁신센터
<yemharc> TaeL, 감사합니다 :)
<grr> 아 그저깨 기자분이세요?
<HiOSS> 아무것도 없는 상태에서 우리 새로 미디어 만들었는데 기사 써줄게 이러면 기업들 반응이 "뭘 믿고?" 라는 반응이거든요ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> HiOSS, 그것도 그렇겠네요
<HiOSS> grr, 네ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> HiOSS, 그렇다면 차라리 시작 포인트를 조금 바꿔보시는건 어떤가요?
<HiOSS> 어떻게요??
<yemharc> 일일이 모집하는것도 사실 한계가 있으니까
<yemharc> 차라리 개인 앱을 출시해서 성공한 사람들의 심층 인터뷰 - 난 이런 생각으로 이걸 만들었다 같은거요
<HiOSS> 네
<HiOSS> ^^네ㅎ 그것도 좋은 것 같아요ㅎ
<yemharc> 사실 솔직히 말해서 우분투 모임에서 실제 현업 개발자는 그렇게 많다고는 보지 않거든요
<yemharc> 게다가 일하는 와중에 개인 어플을 만드는 사람은 더더욱 적구요
<HiOSS> 네^^
<HiOSS> 아무래도 사용자 모임이다보니ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그냥 참고만 하세요 ㅎㅎ :)
<HiOSS> ^^많이 이야기 해 주실수록 좋지요ㅎ
<yemharc> 자, 그런 의미에서 첫 타자는 우리 펀펀강사님으로 (...........먼산)
<HiOSS> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 제목은 "난 이러이러해서 개발을 접었습니다(?!)"
<HiOSS> 푸하하
<HiOSS> 완전 대박
<bundo> HiOSS 가 KLDP 에도 글을써야 하는데 그건 좀 있다 하는게 좋을 꺼에요 약간 더 진척을 보인 후 ~쓰는게
<drake_kr> 음.. 그분은 어플개발환경구축이 주인듯..
<bundo> 어 나도 있심 " 개발자 나와 난 유저다"
<HiOSS> bundo, 네ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 나는 강도다 <-
<yemharc> drake_kr, 명환님은 어플 개발환경.....도 포함이긴 한데 운영하시는 사이트 둘러보니 교육용 테스트보드도 겸하시더라구요
<HiOSS> 아놔;;
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 그러니까.. 교육용 테스트보드 역시 개발환경구축..
<HiOSS> 아이디어 노트에 분도님 말씀 메모하다가
<HiOSS> 제목을 "개발자 나와 나는 강도다"라고 썼다는
<HiOSS> ㅡ _ ㅡ;; 분도님 죄송;;ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> drake_kr, 아.....테스트보드니 개발환경이 맞군요;;
<bundo> 사실 개발자 들 마인드 이상함 그냥 알고 보면 다 사용자 일뿐임
<yemharc> bundo, 그건 맞습니다
<bundo> 내가 개발자 게요 유저게요 >?
<yemharc> 유저
<drake_kr> 관리자
<HiOSS> 분도님은 주부
<bundo> 강도임 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 주부 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 나 내일 장수 하나만 대동하고 전투하러 갑니다. 쩝
<yemharc> 어디 가세요?
<bundo> 전투
<bundo> 때거지로 전쟁 할떄가 있고
<HiOSS> ㅋㅋㅋ지피지기면 백전불패
<drake_kr> okjsp하고는 하지말죠
<bundo> 짱끼리 붙을 떄가 있죠
<HiOSS> 전략이 좋으면 쪽수가 문제가 아니죠
<bundo> okjsp 는 아군 입니다.. ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 자꾸 명환형님이 적군을 만들려고 해서..
<drake_kr> 그쪽은 성향이 "현재"고 우리는 "이상"인데 우리가 이길수 없는 동네
<bundo> okjsp 난 좋아해요
<bundo> 단 OSS 는 아니다 라고 말하는 정도입니다.
<grr>  /_\
<drake_kr> 네
<bundo> 자바로 짜서 공개 해야 OSS 죠 그죠 ?
<drake_kr> 자바쪽은 아무래도 라이선스가 명확히 된것이 없어서..
<yemharc> drake_kr, 명확한거 있지 않습니까 OpenJDK ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 게다가 자바쪽으로 간사람들중 반은 jsp
<imsu> drake_kr, 오랜만이십니다 ㅎㅎ
<grr> drake_kr, 자바쪽으로 간 사람은 양다리를 선호 합니다
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 짜서 공개할때 라이센스때문에 좀 머리아플때가 있잖아요.. 리눅리눅계열은 gpl 2.0이 있지만..
<yemharc> drake_kr, 그건 그렇죠
<drake_kr> imsu :: 오 간만임 5월 28일 왜안옴?
<imsu> drake_kr, 수업 + 상가집 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 사실 제경우 GPL도 그닥.. 하면서 zlib쪽으로 눈을 돌리고 있습니다만..;
<imsu> 수업 끝나고 가려했더니;; 상가집이 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<yemharc> drake_kr, 이크;; GPL은 왜 그닥이신가요?
<bundo> HiOSS 암튼 저 작은 전투를 위해 칼갈고 있습니다. (사실 라이터 돌 바꾸고 기름 넣는중 ㅎㅎ)
<drake_kr> 소스를 수정하여 배포할 경우 공개해야 한다 <- 요게 좀 걸려요
<drake_kr> 걍 완전 free 배포가 목적이라..
<yemharc> 아하
<darkmeow_home> 흠 ... 근데 자바는 오라클이 플랫폼을 쥐고 있어서 -ㅅ- ...
<drake_kr> (BSD처럼)
<yemharc> 어........그럼 아파치 있지 않습니까
<darkmeow_home> 라이브러리에 걸린 라이센스 의존성 때문에 어떻게 되는건지 ..
<yemharc> darkmeow_home, GPL라이브러리들의 경우에는 LGPL로 바뀌고 있는 추세입니다
<darkmeow_home> 그렇군요 -ㅅ-
<darkmeow_home> LGPL 걸린 라이브러리중에 기술특허 걸린놈 있는거봤는데 ..
<darkmeow_home> 조건이 "무조건 연구용으로만 써라" 라고 ...
<yemharc> 으음.......들어본듯한 아닌듯한...... 하네요
<darkmeow_home> 홍채인식 라이브러리 같은넘들 ...
<yemharc> 음... 그 부분은 좀 알아봐야겠군요
<darkmeow_home> 원리는 간단한데
<darkmeow_home> 특허 걸려있는놈이 있습니다.
<HiOSS> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 원리만 따지면 QT라이센스랑 비슷한거같네요
<darkmeow_home> 그게 Qt같은 경우는 기업체가 물고 있는건데
<bundo> 머 그리 라이센스 가지고 따져요
<darkmeow_home> 그 홍채인식 라이브러리는 연구소가 쥐고 있거든요
<yemharc> 네 그러니까 QT요
<bundo> 꽁짜로 OSS 에 맞나 봐주는데가 공개 SW역량 프라자  말고도 저작권 위원회도 하는데
<bundo>  라이센스 가지고 따질 시간에 그냥 엥그리 버드 하세유
<yemharc> QT도 GPL이 있고 상용/비공개가 따로 있으니까요
<yemharc> bundo, ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> <== 엥크리 버드 리오 중
<darkmeow_home> 으엌!
<yemharc> bundo, 어디까지 가셨어요?
<bundo> 리오 2탄 11
<darkmeow_home> 전 앵그리 버드는
<darkmeow_home> 크롬버전으로 -ㅅ- (...가물...)
<darkmeow_home> 모니터에 터치 모듈 달고 싶지만 ...
<bundo> 앵크리버드 => 엥그리버드 리오 => 앵그러버드2탄 나왔어요
<bundo> 타 오타네 ㅎㅎ
<darkmeow_home> 앵그리 버드 하나하기 위해 터치모듈을 단다는건 Orz ...
<bundo> 암튼 현재 3가지 입니다.
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 흠
<bundo> darkmeow_home 기기 꽁짜로 주는 안드로이드 교육 받으면 됩니다.
<yemharc> 앵그리버드 처음 나온날 좀 하다가 손도 못대고 있습니다
<bundo> 장비 줌 ㅎㅎ
<darkmeow_home> 데탑에서도 멀티터치 되었으면 좋겠는데 낄낄
<HiOSS> 오호
<grr> 오..
<grr> 2가 나왔었군요
<HiOSS> 앵그리버드도 있고 앵그리팽귄도 있던데
<bundo> 2는 시작 부터 어려워요 쩝
<grr> 카카오톡을 쓰기 위해 virtual box에 안드로이드OS 를 설치하는 사람도 있더군요
<darkmeow_home> 멀티터치는 애플에서 특허걸어놔서 (...)
<HiOSS> 앵그리펭귄은 완전 쩔어요ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 리오는 시작은 1처럼 쉽죠
<HiOSS> 펭귄이 몸에 불붙여서 얼음을 뚫고 지나가기도 함
<drake_kr> 근데 grr <- 요게 유니크한 nick인가.. 웬만하면 영문 세글자 닉 쉽지 않은데..
<drake_kr> 멀티터치가 애플에서 특허인가요? 근데 개나소나 다 쓰는듯..
<yemharc> 멀티터치가 특허였어요?;;
<drake_kr> 특허라 해도 애플은 아닌걸로 기억하는데 저는 ㅋㅋ
<grr> grr
<grr> 멀티터치되는 감압식이 있으면 좋을텐데...
<drake_kr> 구현불가..
<yemharc> Seony, 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> grr, 아날로그식 멀티터치라............
<grr> 안녕하세요.
<grr> 필기 같은건 감압식이 확실히 좋으니까요...
<grr> 갤탭살때 사기전에 제일 망설인 원인이 필기 때문에 살까 말까 생각 많이 했었어요
<darkmeow_home> http://bzt-inside.tistory.com/entry/%EC%95%A0%ED%94%8C-%EB%A9%80%ED%8B%B0%ED%84%B0%EC%B9%98-%ED%8A%B9%ED%97%88-%EC%82%B4%ED%8E%B4%EB%B3%B4%EB%8B%88
<darkmeow_home> 멀티터치 특허 관련 2년전 묵어버린기사
<darkmeow_home> 감압식은 멀티터치 인식이 불가능해요
<grr> 네 알고있어요 그래서 바라기만 할뿐..
<darkmeow_home> 동일 가로축이나 동일세로축 선상에 멀티터치가 이루어지는 경우
<darkmeow_home> 이걸 감지할 수 있는 방법이 없거든요
<grr> 감압식은 접점으로 인식하는 범위가 점점 줄어들고 있나요?
<grr> 아아
<grr> 정전식
<drake_kr> 정전식 하믄 정전기 오르는줄 알았
<grr> 터치패널을 2중으로 넣을 수 없나? 모드 돌려가면서
<grr> 필기할땐 정전식 스위치로, 사용할땐 감압식 스위치로...
<grr> 아아 반대;;
<drake_kr> 아아 접점용 펜을 하나 사는게 싸게 먹히지 않을까?
<bundo> 아 마져 리오 다음이 앵그리버드 시즌스 임
<grr> 필기할땐 감압식, 일반 사용시 정전식..
<drake_kr> 그러고보니 우리 PDA 쓸때는 스타일러스펜가지고 필기하는 용도로도 많이 썼던것 같은데
<darkmeow_home> 스타일러스 펜을 쓰면 감압식이죠 ..
<drake_kr> PDA
<darkmeow_home> 집에 아직도 PPC2003 PDA있는데 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> rw6100?
<drake_kr> c8000?
<darkmeow_home> 후자
<darkmeow_home> ㄲㄲ
<darkmeow_home> 둘다 LG에서 만들었었는데 ..
<drake_kr> 하나는 oem
<darkmeow_home> 알육이는 웃긴게
<darkmeow_home> 서비스가 HP에서 안되고 나중에 LG에서 되던 ...
<HiOSS> ㅋㅋㅋ
<HiOSS> 저도 알육이 썼는데 그것때문에 황당했다는;;
<HiOSS> 지금도 가지고 있어요ㅋㅋ
<darkmeow_home> 알육이랑 팔천이는
<darkmeow_home> 스펙이 똑같아요 ㅋㅋ
<darkmeow_home> 다른거 하나는
<darkmeow_home> 무선랜 달렸냐 안달렸냐
<drake_kr> ㄴㄴ
<darkmeow_home> 이거 하나 뿐인듯
<drake_kr> sc8000하고 kc8000하고만 들어가도
<drake_kr> 스펙차이 엄청납니다
<drake_kr> 제가 sc8000을 썼었는데 메모리 96MB였어요
<darkmeow_home> 제가 8000가지고 있어요 지금 ..
<drake_kr> kc8000이나 rw6100 256mb 얼마나 부러워했었는데..
<grr> 스타일러스 없이도 손가락만으로 이쁘게 필기가 되요
<grr> 제가 쓰던 x301은 12시 귀신이 붙어있었죠
<yemharc> 여러가지들 쓰시는군요.... 제가 쓴 처음이자 마지막 PDA가 팜 파일럿이던가........
<darkmeow_home> 흠 ...
<darkmeow_home> sc팔천이 스펙이 그렇게 된 이유가
<darkmeow_home> SKT의 농간 때문이었는데
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> skt 개객기들
<darkmeow_home> 기계 값 자체가 싸지지 않으면
<grr> 셀빅 ne -> 셀빅 xg -> 팜 바이어프리즘 -> 도시바 e 뭐시기 -> ibee -> x301 -> 아이폰
<darkmeow_home> 안팔겠다고
<darkmeow_home> 게다가 무선랜 빼면
<darkmeow_home> 자기네들 데이터 망 쓰는게 없어진다고 ..
<drake_kr> 무선랜은 8000으로 가면서부터 빠졌지요
<darkmeow_home> 전 그게 짜증나서 그 어디더라
<darkmeow_home> Socket Companion인가...
<darkmeow_home> SDIO WiFi칩이 있어서
<darkmeow_home> 그걸 사서 달았어요 ㅋㅋ
<grr> 아아..
<grr> nexio 쓰셨던 분들은
<grr> cdma 모듈이 cf 라서
<darkmeow_home> 그거 그때만 해도 하나 사서 붙이는데 20만원 -_-
<darkmeow_home> 그거 딱 사쓰면서
<grr> 그걸 때고 무선랜 cf 를 갖다 박더라구요
<drake_kr> grr :: 임마 너 87년생 맞냐 진짜
<darkmeow_home> 정말 SKT 그지같은넘들이구나 라는걸 ..
<darkmeow_home> 깨달았 ...
<grr> 전 젊은이
<darkmeow_home> KTF는 일부러라도 막 붙여서 쓰라고 스펙 가지고 엄청
<darkmeow_home> 뭐랄까 ... 훅훅 =3 =3 그랬는데 ..
<CuBric> 드레끼옹이 87년생?
<yemharc> drake_kr님 회춘! ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 우워
<grr> ㅊㅋㅊㅋ
<drake_kr> ㄳㄳ
<drake_kr> 어?
<darkmeow_home> 회춘이라 ... 부럽 *-_-*
<darkmeow_home> (잇힝)
<CuBric> -ㅅ-
<darkmeow_home> -ㅅ-냐옹
<drake_kr> 홍대 가야징
<cheayunCho> 안녕하세요
<darkmeow_home> 중 디리딩딩 오셨 -ㅅ- =3
<yemharc> 어서오세요
<cheayunCho> 네 왓어요 ^^
<darkmeow_home> 아 그러고보니 대충 나이 계산해보니
<darkmeow_home> 띠동갑이네 -ㅅ- 고릉
<darkmeow_home> -0-;
<cheayunCho> 헐..
<grr> ni hao
<darkmeow_home> nyao(ng)
<grr> xie xie
<cheayunCho> 중국어는 몰라요 ㅠㅠ
<grr> 제가 아는것도 ni hao, xiexie 2개뿐입니다
<HiOSS> ㅋㅋ저는 아는 중국어 cho ni ma
<HiOSS> 욕이라고 하던데 뜻은 잘 몰라요ㅋ
<Seony> 저는 yo, meiyo
<Seony> 잇어요 없어요
<HiOSS> 아 선배님^^ 필승~!!
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 하이
<grr>  /.\
<HiOSS> 카퍼레이드 준비 열심히 하고 있습니다ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<TaeL> 음.. 더러운 문제에 봉착했습니다  - -;;
<grr> oops?
<TaeL> 혹시 요런 문제 겪어보신 분 계신가요?
<TaeL> error: CPU you selected does not support x86-64 instruction set
<HiOSS> 32비트 깔면 되지 않나요??
<TaeL> 네 맞아요..근데 64비트 테스트거든요.. ㅠㅠ
<HiOSS> 아하
<grr> cpu가 64비트 지원안하는거 아닌가요?
<TaeL> 이게 하드웨어에서 지원을 안한다는 이야기인지.. 뭔가 다른걸 하면 되는건지.. 고민중입니다
<TaeL> 저도 그렇게 보여서요.
<grr> cpu가 뭔가요?
<HiOSS> 씨퓨가 뭔지 알면 대충 답이 나올듯..
<TaeL> 글쎄요 이제 슬슬 봐야지요..ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 지원을 안한다는 얘기니까 결국 쓸 수 없다는 뜻일텐데요.
<grr> 64비트 명령어를 지원안한다는것 같은데요?
<TaeL> 그렇게 씌여있는게 맞겠죠?
<TaeL> Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q9400  @ 2.66GHz
<cena> cpu란 Central processing unit입니다 ㅎㅎ
<HiOSS> 설치할 때 설치 옵션에서 선택을 어떻게 하셨는지요;;
<bundo> 요즘 CPU 야 머 다 64비트인데...
<bundo> 32비트에서 가상으로 64비트 못설치 하는 문제 같은데 ?
<Seony> bundo: 안녕하세요.
<HiOSS> 바이오스에서 그 뭐시냐;;
<cena> 무슨 문제 때문에 그러죠?
<Seony> bundo: 세미나의 위력이 크긴 큰가보네요. 못보던 분들이 많이 오시는 걸 보면요...
<grr> 에? 그럼 지원하는건대..
<HiOSS> 암튼 그거 설정을 64비트로 바꿀 수 있진 않나요??
<TaeL> 아 모든게 혼란스럽습니다
<TaeL> $ uname -a Linux master-P5Q-SE 2.6.35-29-generic #51-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 15 17:12:35 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<cena> grr님이 갑자기 cpu가 뭔가요? 해서 central processing unit이라고 대답했습니다만 ;;;
<TaeL> 아 한줄로 나오는군요;;
<cena> cat /proc/cpuinfo 하면 cpu정보 보이지 않나요?
<bundo> CPU 비트 확인은 lshw -C cpu | grep width
<drake_kr> imsu :: ping
<imsu> ??
<bundo> 커널이 64비트네요 머 TaeL
<drake_kr> imsu :: 성북역 근처 핵폭탄냉면집 생겼더라고
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 핵폭탄 냉명집? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 먹으면 다음날 피똥싸는집
<Seony> imsu: hi
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ 피똥 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony, 안녕하십니까 ㅎㅎ
<grr> 오
<Seony> imsu: 어제 결혼기념일이라서 밖에서 밥 먹고 왔는데 돈을 너무 많이 썼어.
<grr> 매운거 좋아하는데... 성북이면 어디쯤입니까?
<drake_kr> grr :: 울집근처
<grr> 머네요 GG
<drake_kr> ㅂㅂ
<grr> 포기가 빠른 남자
<imsu> Seony, 얼마나 쓰셨길래 ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 결혼기념일이라 ~ ㅎㅎ
<Seony> imsu: 한끼 식사값으로 대략 18만원쯤?
<imsu> 몇 년이시죠? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 헉
<imsu> 내 한달 생활비 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 18만원이라..
<Seony> 음식은 전체적으로 아주 만족스러웠긴 했는데, 너무 비싸서 1년에 한 번 정도만 가야할듯... 올해로 5년째 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 너무 많이 쓴건 아닌데 그렇다고 해서 너무 적게 쓴것도 아닌..
<Seony> drake_kr: 저한테는 너무 많이 쓴 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> Seony 우린 한국오면 화평동 냉면 먹을까 ? ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 바가지 냉면 .. 크
<Seony> bundo: 아 거기 좋죠. 안가본지 한 5년은 된 거 같은데요...
<drake_kr> 오
<drake_kr> 바가지에 면만 가득가득?
<Seony> drake_kr: 아마 면은 리필도 될껄요.
<bundo> 한국 오면 어디서 지낼꺼에요 ?
<Seony> 어머니 집에 있어야죠. 계양구요
<drake_kr> 인천인가..
<bundo> 오케이 !
<Seony> 계양구 이마트 어딘지 아세요?
<bundo> 네..
<Seony> drake_kr: 넵. 인천.
<drake_kr> imsu :: 언제 함 가자고..
<Seony> 이마트 바로 앞 현대 아파트에요
<bundo> Seony  나 인천 38년차에요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 멀다..
<imsu> drake_kr, 피똥싼다는데 왜 가요? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> bundo: ㅎㅎ 넵. 그 사실을 잊었습니다.
<drake_kr> imsu :: 매운거 싫어하나
<imsu> drake_kr, 좋아해요 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 5월 세미나 하고 내려오다 누구 거기서 내려줌
<imsu> 18 만원이 적게도 많이도쓴게 아니면 저에게 쏘십시오 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 아니 4월 이구나 비올때
<Seony> 오오.. 그럼 누가 거기 산다는 뜻...
<drake_kr> imsu :: 남자한테 왜
<imsu> 그런가 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> bluedesk 도 계양 살고...
<komallm> 안녕하세요^_^
<drake_kr> 이런 인천 우분투 사용자 모임 같으니..
<Seony> bundo: 오... 그렇군요. 근데 아까도 말씀드렸지만 정말 세미나의 위력이 큰거 같아요.
<bundo> 쩝
<Seony> komallm: Hi
<bundo> Seony 이번 세미나 여성 두명 으하하
<Seony> 오오....
<drake_kr> po여성wer
<bundo> 그리고 서영진 전 미지리눅스 선배님 오셔서 술좀 늦게 까지 했습니다.
<bundo> 잠자리 리눅스 흐흐
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇군요...
<bundo> 벤츠 타시데..
<imsu> 나가수 옥주현 1등이 왜이리 말이 많죠? ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 오오.... ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 인텔로 인수될때 잘 받으신듯
<bundo> 새삥 벤츠에요 !!
<Seony> imsu: 아이돌 걸그룹 출신이라 다들 나가수다 나올만큼 노래를 못할 거라 생각한거지
<Seony> bundo: C클래스에요|
<drake_kr> Seony :: 근데 방송으로 봐도 그닥 기존 가수들이 반기는 분위기는 아녔어요
<yemharc> 나가수는 쉽게 설명할 수 있죠
<imsu> 흠 머지 ;; 옥주현 -> 먹튀? ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 우리도 세미나 발표에 서바이벌 도입을 해보려고요 !
<bundo> 꼴찌 뒤지게 맞고그냥 가기
<bundo> 일등 발표비 다 챙기기
<Seony> 어디까지나 순위에 전혀 관심이 없고 오로지 어떤 가수가 노래를 어떻게 부르냐에만 관심이 있는 제 의견으로서는, 옥주현이 1위를 할만큼은 아니었지만 나름 잘했다고 생각해요.. ㅎㅎ
<komallm> ㄷㄷㄷ
<yemharc> 김건모 : 나만 가수다 / 임재범 : 나는 가수다 / 이소라 : 나도 가수다
<drake_kr> 근데 전 윤도현 베이비 빠라서..
<yemharc> Seony, 근데 잘 부르긴 했잖아요?
<bundo> 근데 옥주현이 누구에요 ?
<Seony> 네. 잘 불렀어요. 다만 1위를 할 정도까진 아니어서 그렇지만요...
<bundo> 우리 유저인가요 ?
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 꿈의 유저에요ㅎㅎ
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 흠
<Seony> yemharc: 이소라가 와우 골수유저라는 사실도 나왔더라구요.
<komallm> 뮤지컬에서 내공좀 쌓인것 같아요 옥주현은 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Seony, ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 공연 없는 날은 24시간 풀로 와우만 한다네요.
<komallm> 와우 골수유저 ㄷㄷㄷ
<drake_kr> 이번에 다들 목이 안 좋았다고 하는데 진짠지 설정인지..
<Seony> 거기다 디씨 와우갤 눈팅까지 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> Seony :: 모르죠.. 고정닉일지도.. ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<komallm> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아마 고정닉 인증하면 성지순례할텐데...
<Seony> 예전에 포모스에서 임요환 글 올리고 인증했을 때도 성지순례 했잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 우리 주현이 누님 노래는 감흥이 안나네 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 우리 재범이형이 짱이 었는데 ;;
<komallm> 지난번에 여러분 여파가 너무 강력했어요;;
<Seony> 윤도현이랑 이소라는 뭘 해도 항상 중간은 가는 거 같더라구요
<Seony> BMK 7위야말로 정말 이해할 수 없는 결과...
<Seony> 째즈가 어려운 장르인 건 알지만, 엄선해서 뽑은 청중평가단이라는 사람들이 그 정도는 이해해야하는데..
<drake_kr> 저번에 박정현이 재즈했을때 꼴찌한것만 봐도.. ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그리고 여태껏 지켜보면, 옛날 노래를 할 수록 순위가 좋더라구요.
<Seony> 확실히 3,4,50대 들의 힘이 큰 거 같아요.
<komallm> 청중평가단도 30퍼센트는 유지하고 나머지 70만 바뀐다는 소리도 있던데요;
<Seony> 이번에 박정현 노래도 좋았는데, 유재하 곡이라서... 역시..
<Seony> 음.. 그렇군요.
<Seony> 워낙 화제가 되는 방송이다보니 이 소리 저 소리..
<komallm> 제 생각에는 비엠케이가 정말 아쉬운건 선곡
<Seony> 이번에 옥주현에 대한 스포일러도 거진 영화 스토리 같더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Seony, 이소라는 항상 파격변신(?)을 해서 그런거 같고, 윤도현 경우에는 밴드부터가 힘이니까요
<komallm> 비교 될만한 곡들은 살짝 피해주는것도 센스일텐데 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 애초에 락이라는 장르부터가 라이브에서는 다른 장르보다 이점을 얻어가니까요
<Seony> 네... 아무래도 라이브에서 rock만큼 관객을 흥분하게 만드는 장르가 없죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 재즈는 그야말로 감상하는 장르인데...
<komallm> 하긴 신나는거 싫어 하는 사람도 드물테니까요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 기타는 몰라도 드럼 빠지면 순식간에 단점으로 둔갑하는 신기한 장르죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 이번에 BMK 소개할 때 엄청난 성량이라고 소개했지만, 이선희가 직접 부른 아름다운 강산이랑 비교하면 택도 없더라구요.
<komallm> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그건 뭐...........
<komallm> 그래서 선곡이 아쉬운거에요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 역시 이선희는 끝판 왕.. ㅎㅎ
<komallm> 아름다운 강산이랑 편지라니..
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<komallm> 다른장르의 곡을 자기 스타일로 바꿔 부르는게 좋을텐데
<yemharc> Seony, BMK가 아름다운 강산 부를때 결정적으로 차이가 난게 그 [새희망을~] 부분에서 음을 내린거죠 아마
<Seony> yemharc: 네... 이선희가 직접 부른 아름다운 강산 유튜브에서 보면 정말 파워가 넘치고 넘치거든요...
<Seony> 클라이막스를 부르고도 끄떡도 안하는 그 파워...
<imsu> 우리 선희 누나 짱임 히히히
<Seony> 아마 어지간한 가수들 옆에 서서 노래 불러도 아마 소리가 다 잠길 거에요.
<yemharc> Seony, 제가 옛날에 잠깐 이마트 알바할때에 그 매출액 달성이랑 4시간마다 나오는 음악이 아름다운 강산이라 원곡 신나게 들었습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇군요..
<Seony> imsu: 내가 이선희 찬양글 하나 올렸지 ㅋㅋ
<komallm> 전 이만 가볼께요 ^_^ 핸펀으로 접속한거라;; 약속장소에 다 도착했네요 즐거운 하루 보내세요!
<imsu> 어디다유? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 안녕히 가세용
<Seony> komallm: 넵 또 뵈요
<Seony> imsu: 내 블로그
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 뭐라고 올리셨는데요?
<Seony> imsu: http://jswlinux.tistory.com/entry/%EA%B0%80%EC%88%98-%EC%9D%B4%EC%84%A0%ED%9D%AC
<bundo> yemharc 그거 원래 부른 사람 신중현 입니더 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> imsu: 이선희 배꼽 마이크라고 본 적 있어?|
<imsu> 배꼽 마이크?? 성량 얘기하는건가요? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 고음에서 배에다 마이크를 대고 부르는데도 소리가 쩌렁쩌렁해... 그게 유튜브에 있어.
<imsu> 아 그래요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 링크 좀 히히
<Seony> ㅇㅇ  잠시만
<Seony> imsu: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fQPDiaIdak
<imsu> Seony, 근데 보컬하셨습니까? ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 작년까지만 해도 김경호의 사랑했지만을 아주 편하게 불렀어 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 오~ ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 전 매우 불편하던데 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 듣기도 불편한데
<bundo> Seony 그럼 노래방 한번 가야 겠구만 ㅎ
<Seony> bundo: 근데 지금은 그렇게 못부르겠더라구요.
<bundo> 난 이제 노래 가사 읽는 TTS 임 봇
<drake_kr> 노래주점이요?
<Seony> imsu: 내가 준 유튜브 봐바 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 장난 아닌데요
<imsu> 마이크 고장날까봐 그런건가? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<Seony> 입에다 대고 부르면 장비 망가진대.
<imsu> 이선희가 부르면요? ㅋㅋ
<bundo> drake_kr 요즘 머 구분 있나?  주점인지 노래방인지?
<Seony> imsu: ㅇㅇ 실제로 그런 얘기가 있어.
<imsu> 아 ;;;
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 이거 혹시 나오나 봐바. 이게 그 배꼽마이크 영상이야. http://www.battlepage.com/index.php?menu=d_humor&mode=view&search=subject&keyword=%B9%E8%B2%C5&page=1&no=78838
<imsu> 겁내 하는건가? 큭큭
<imsu> 안나오는데요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아... 그럼 찾기 어려워 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그 노래가 당최 뭔지 제목이 기억이 안나거든...
<Seony> 유튜브에 있는데...
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 말나온김에 한 번 찾아봐야겠다...
<imsu> 가끔 이선희 노래 듣는데 정말 잘 부르는듯 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 질리지가 않아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ. 난 이선희 알고싶어요 무쟈게 좋아하는데....
<Seony> 나가수다에서 윤도현이 부른 해야를 이선희가 부른 적이 있었네
<debula00> 안녕하세요오~
<Seony> Hi
<imsu> 아 그런가요? ㅎㅎ
<debula00> 저기요. 우분투를 새로 깔아보려고 하는데요. 50Gb를 윈도와 어느정도로 나누면 적절할까요??
<Seony> 음... 우분투는 한 15기가만 주시면 될 거 같아요. 어차피 윈도우를 주로 쓰실테니...
<debula00> 그렇군요. ㅇㅅㅇ!
<yemharc> bundo, 아.....이선희씨 원곡은 아닌거군요
<yemharc> debula00, 안녕하세요
<debula00> 안녕하세요. yemharc씨!
<drake_kr> 음.. 전 리눅스에 40G를 줬는데 후회중요
<yemharc> :)
<drake_kr> 현재 리눅스파티션에 31G 사용중..
<yemharc> ....전 500GB쓰면서 부족...... (토렌트 그만 긁어라......)
<debula00> 쿨럭. :P
<debula00> 전 메인은 1테라 쓰고있습니닷. 음핫핫.. 야구동영상은 국가별로!
<drake_kr> 윈도우쪽하고 중복되는건(미디어파일이나..) 따로 잡았습니다..
<debula00> 는 장난 입죠. ㅇㅅㅇ;;;
<yemharc> debula00, 저런........국가별로 구분하다니 틀렸어요
<yemharc> 제작사별로 구분하는게 정석입니다 (........)
<debula00> 뜨거운 도쿄라던가.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> yemharc :: S1?
<yemharc> 물론 앞에 발매코드는 필수
<Seony> imsu: 얼마 전에 놀러와에서 이선희가 송창식의 한번쯤 부른 거 봤어|
<yemharc> 제목 몰라도 발매코드만 있으면 됩니다 (.........먼산)
<debula00> 품번까지!
<imsu> Seony, 음??
<Seony> imsu: 놀러와 나오고나서 엄청 화제였는데... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CL26LWatrPs
<yemharc> 한국에선 김본좌께셔 정통파 불법공유 명맥을 유지하고 계셨으나.......
<yemharc> 정부의 탄압(단속)으로 역사 속으로 사라지셨죠
<imsu> 아 그 혹시 지금껏 명곡 대략 부른 그 프로인가요?
<imsu> 유튜브에서 본거 같기도 하고 ㅎㅎ
<debula00> 세시봉 특집이었던가요??
<Seony> debula00: 음.. 그건 잘 모르겠는데, 한 2-3주 전쯤이었던 거 같아요.
<Seony> imsu: 내가 준 유튜브 봐바
<Seony> imsu: 완전 감동이야 ㅎㅎ
<debula00> 그러면, 아닌가 봐요. 제가 그것을 본게 어언 몇개월 전이라 큭큭
<bundo> 김본좌 전에 강본좌 이야기 나중 해줄께요
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> pc 통신 시절 일본 BBS 뒤지던 강본좌
<bundo> 인천수협 한달 일본 전화료 130만원 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 야동이 없으면 야사라도 줘! <- 입니까
<imsu> Seony, 성량하나는 정말 대단한듯 ;; ㅎㅎㅎ
<HiOSS> 제명이 됐어요
<debula00> ㅋㅋㅋ 제명이 됬어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 예전이니까...
<debula00> 통신비 Die
<Seony> imsu: ㅇㅇ 왠만한 가수 5-6명이 마이크 잡고 같이 불러봐야 목소리는 이선희한테 파묻힐거야...
<bundo> 94 ~95년  이니 사진 위주 였죠
<debula00> 으억! 다들 전문적이얏 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 그러다 동영상 뜨기 시작한게 95년 말부터 조금씩
<imsu> Seony, 처음부터 끝까지 마이크 떼고 부르네 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 나이먹고도 저정도니;; ㅎㅎㅎ
<debula00> BMK도 나중에 ㅇㅅㅇ;;;;
<imsu> bmk 좋아하는데 이선희와는 아직 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> bmk가 evanscence 트리븃하면 어울릴까요
<debula00> 그나저나 K리그 승부 조작때문에 난리도 아니네요.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그게 누구에요?
<imsu> 말로만 들었는데 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 풍채 비슷하신 분 계심
<grr> 쩝..
<grr> T_T
<grr> 하루죙일 PPT 열심히 만들었더니 새로 만들고 내일 세미나 준비....
<Seony> imsu: 이거 3:17부터 봐바 ㅎㅎ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6UHm57npV8
<CuBric> 슬슬 시간이 다가오는군
<drake_kr> 그런데
<drake_kr> 나가수에 서태지 나오면 올킬인가여
<CuBric> 써니야
<CuBric> 서태지는 가창력은 없음
<Seony> 저는 서태지 그냥저냥...
<debula00> drake_kr : 김장훈느님도 있습죠 ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 나 서태지 솔로1집 앨범 작업때 참여했었는데
<CuBric> 악수도 해봤고
<Seony> 음악인으로서의 능력이 출중한 건 사실인데... 나는 가수다는 가창력으로 대결하는 곳이니...
<CuBric> 가창력하곤 거리가 있음
<cheayunCho> 밤금친구가
<cheayunCho> 컴퓨터 고쳐달라고 와서 보니까
<cheayunCho> 보드가 아작낫더군요
<drake_kr> 본드로 붙이세요
<cheayunCho> 말하고 어떻게 할지물어보니 그냥 가지라고 해서 보드랑 내장적출햇어요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 흡입은 하지 마시고요
<imsu> Seony, 나도 저렇게 되고 싶다만 ㅋㅋㅋ
<debula00> 물로 씻어보세요. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<cheayunCho> 패턴자체가 날라가서 안되요
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<cheayunCho> 저야 패턴고치기를 몇번햇지만
<cheayunCho> 귀찮아서
<cheayunCho> 같은펜4길래
<cheayunCho> 덕분에 쿨러특템!!
<imsu> Seony, 노래 잘 부르고 시퍼요 ㅋㅋ
<cheayunCho> CPU확인하고 펜티엄4서버하나 홈서버로 돌려겟네요
<drake_kr> imsu :: 연습해 새키야 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 연습부터 해야지...
<imsu> drake_kr, 켁 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 약먹으면 노래 잘불러지는 뭐 그런거 없나? ㅋㅋ 개발해야지 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 도움되는 소리 하나 해준다면, 김범수 보컬트레이너왈 김범수도 처음엔 음치에 박치였댄다.
<CuBric> ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 써니야
<CuBric> 나 지난주에 알바 뛴거 돈받아땅
<Seony> 얼마요|
<CuBric> 2000불
<Seony> 오....
<CuBric> 오
<Seony> 근데 무슨 알바를 뛰셨길래..
<CuBric> 아는 분 회사 서버구축 도우미
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<debula00> 살인청부 알바 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ +ㅅ+
<CuBric> 데불아
<Seony> 서버 구축해주고 2,000불이나 받아요?
<debula00> 넵!
<CuBric> 널 먼저 청부하고파
<debula00> 죄송합니다아~ ㅠㅅㅠ
<CuBric> 그리 주니 받을뿐
<CuBric> 난 주면 받는사람
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony, 음악인들의 음치 박치는 일반일들과 다르잖아요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 임수야
<Seony> imsu: 물론 그렇기야 하지...
<CuBric> 내가 옛날에 음반회사 엔지니어 했으니까
<CuBric> 평가 해주마
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> CuBric, 잉?  ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 평가받기 시른데요 ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> CuBric: 흑축 키보드 받아서 쓰는 중인데, 제가 예상했던 것보다 키압이 약한데요... 제 손꾸락이 쎈건가요?
<CuBric> 온갖잡것들 오디션 본다고 찾아오는데
<CuBric> 글쎄
<Seony> 그냥 약한 것도 아니고 많이 약해요.
<Seony> 그냥 쳤을 때 키가 반도 안눌려지는 정도를 상상했는데..
<CuBric> 흑축이 그렇게 좋은 평점은 못받는거 같던데
<Seony> 흑축이 이 정도면, 저는 청축은 못써요... 그런 부들부들한 건 제 손에 안맞거든요..
<CuBric> 거의 갈축아니면 청축위주니까
<debula00> 근데, 키압이 약한게 좋은 것 아닌가요??
<drake_kr> 저한테는 청축이 가장 맞는듯..
<Seony> debula00: 타이핑이 빠르면 쎄야 좋거든요.
<debula00> 그렇군요!!!! +ㅅ+
<drake_kr> 소리가 나는게 좋아요
<CuBric> 써니야
<Seony> 흑축도 너무 약해서... 저는 쳤을 때 키가 반도 안눌려지는 정도의 스프링을 상상했어요
<CuBric> 무접점 키보드는 어때
<CuBric> 리얼포스 같은 쪽으로
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 접점이고 무접점이고 간에, 흑축의 2배 정도는 됐으면 좋겠는데..
<CuBric> 만약에
<CuBric> 서니 손가락 힘이 강한거라면
<drake_kr> 흠
<CuBric> 딱밤 때리면
<Seony> 지금 쓰는 흑축도 제 손꾸락 파워로는 끝까지 다 내려치는 수준이에요
<drake_kr> 그럼 키캡 안에 휴지를 끼워넣으세요
<CuBric> 산도무너질듯
<Seony> CuBric: ㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 드레끼얌
<CuBric> 그럴땐 휴지를 넣는게 아니라
<CuBric> 스프링 감압을 늘려야 하는거얌
<Seony> 구글링 보니까 무슨 엄청난 반발력이니 뭐니 하길래 그렇게 쎈가 싶었더니 이건 뭐...
<imsu> 전 이만 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 센거하곤 다름
<CuBric> 반발력은
<drake_kr> Seony :: 베레타에다가 휴지 넣으면 쎄지잖아요
<Seony> drake_kr: ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 총이랑 비교하시는 거군요...
<CuBric> 반발력이란 키보드를 쳤을때 돌아오는 그 반응을 얘기하는거지
<Seony> 근데 제가 키보드는 잘 몰라서...
<CuBric> 키보드 가 강한거 아니야
<debula00> 반발력을 위해서 키보드 처럼 햄머를 ㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 데불아
<CuBric> 전 필이 청부를....
<CuBric> 넌
<Seony> 뭐 흑축은 오래 치면 손이 아프니 손꾸락이 아프니 하던데... 일단 저는 전혀 모르겠구요, 제가 상상했던 흑축은 정상적으로 쳤을 때 키가 반 정도만 눌리는 수준을 예상했어요..
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 지금도 치면 끝까지 다 누르는 수준으로 치니까...
<debula00> 으아아아아~!!!! 멈춰지지가 않아! 앙되잖아!
<Seony> 이 상태면 청축은 절대 사면 안될 거 같아요
<CuBric> 아닐걸
<CuBric> 청축이나 갈축 쳐보긴 한거야?
<Seony> 아뇨 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 그럼 말을 말어
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 사실 저는 부드러운 키보드 진짜 싫어하거든요...
<Seony> 한국가면 청축 키보드 좀 보여주세애ㅛ
<CuBric> 전혀 부드럽지 안음
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> ㅇㅇ
<Seony> 한 번 쳐보고 평가해볼께요.
<Seony> 나는 키보드다!
<CuBric> 보여주고 쳐보게 해줄게
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<debula00> 전 나가보겠습니다아!
<CuBric> 데불아
<CuBric> 이자슥이 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 도망가넹
<Seony> 나는 키보드다 청중평가단이 평가를 해봐야지
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 정말로 빠른 키보드가 나온다면
<CuBric> 손으로치는게 아니라
<CuBric> 사람의 말을 인식해서
<CuBric> 그대로 옮겨주는게 젤 빠르지 안을까
<Seony> 현대의 기술력으로 그건 불가능하잖아요.
<drake_kr> 전에 ergo 키보드류가 나왔을때 전 61키 써본적 있어요
<CuBric> 1:1 방식으로
<Seony> 현재 3벌식이 사람 말하는 수준을 따라갈 수 있거든요...
<Seony> 사람 말하는 속도가 2천타라고 하는데, 3벌식으로 최대 속도가 3천타라고 들었어요.
<CuBric> 근데 말이시
<CuBric> 손가락으로 그렇게 빨리 친다고 해도
<CuBric> 그리 사회에서 효용성은 없다는
<CuBric> 속기 가 유달리 필요하지 안타면
<Seony> 효용성 있어요. 채팅할 때 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 흠
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 채팅할 때 손꾸락 빠르면 채널을 압도하거든요 ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 훕
<Seony> 어찌나 빠른 속도로 대화를 줄줄줄 내리치는데.. 아주 그 사람 말 밖에 안보이더라구요.
<Seony> 그 사람 -> Seony ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 그런거 저도 할수 있는데
<CuBric> 차라리 얏옹 FTP 서버 하나 만들어서
<CuBric> 공개해주면
<drake_kr> 단어별로 끊어치기
<CuBric> 다 잠재울수 있을지도
<drake_kr> 아 진짜 홍대 가야겠네요
<CuBric> 드레끼얌
<Seony> 야동 ftp서버가 뭐가 필요있어요... 이미 널리고 널린 게 공짜 야동 사이트인데..
<Seony> 하나 알려드려요?
<CuBric> cpu 필요하눙
<drake_kr> CuBric :: 저 말 놔도 된다고 한적 없습니다
<CuBric> 어제 또 뒤져서 나왔는데
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 아아
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 까칠한 드레끼옹
<drake_kr> 조금 까칠하다고 보실지도 모르겠는데.. 아닌건 아닌거라서요
<CuBric> ㅇㅇ
<CuBric> 그건 그렇고
<CuBric> 시퓨
<CuBric> 필요한거 없는지에 대해서
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 저 Z80 필요한데.. ㄱ-
<CuBric> 스넵드래곤?
<Seony> 근데 drake_kr님은 나이가 어찌되세요?
<drake_kr> 80년생입니다
<Seony> 그렇군요.
<drake_kr> 알테어도 만져본적은 있지만..
<CuBric> 80년생이면  울애기엄마하고 동갑이군
<Seony> CuBric: 나이차가 많이 나셨군요...
<Seony> 제 와이프는 77이라... ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 응 지금은 이세상에 없지만
<HiOSS> 헉;;
<CuBric> 써니 한국오는날 2달 남았네
<CuBric> 5월도 다갔으니
<Seony> 네. 아... 벌써.....
<Seony> 방학이 끝나간다는 느낌 때문에.... 슬프네요
<HiOSS> 방금 순간 보고 Seony 선배님 형수님께서 77이라 지금은 이 세상에 없지만으로 봤습니다;;
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 울 와이프는 지금 옆에서 티비 보면서 술 빠는 중 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 재수씨도 데리고 오는겨?
<Seony> 안오죠. 자기랑 상관없는데는 안가요.
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 물론 이번 한국 가는 건 같이 가죠.
<HiOSS> 카퍼레이드 해 드린다고 같이 오시는게ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 별이 소개시켜 줘야하낭
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 고모가 아니라
<CuBric> 작은엄마나 숙모쯤 되려낭
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 써니가 미혼이면 삼촌이지만
<CuBric> 기혼이니
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 남자는 기혼이건 미혼이건 다 삼촌 아니에요? ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 울친동생은 지금은 삼촌이지만
<CuBric> 결혼하는 순간
<CuBric> 작은아빠로 변하는
<Seony> 작은 아빠도 삼촌으로 불러도 될껄요 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그것도 3촌은 3촌이니까.. ㅎㅎ
<grr> 칼퇴근 == 인턴의 바른 마음가짐
<CuBric> 난 오늘 집에서 쉬는중
<CuBric> 이따가 예밀 만나러 가야함
<CuBric> 동네주민 예밀
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<HiOSS> 안구에 기름칠을 하던가 해야지 원;;
<CuBric> 써니야
<HiOSS> 큐브릭님 이따가 에밀 만나러 가야 한다고 하시는걸로 봤음;;
<CuBric> 하와이 특산물 가지고 와랑
<CuBric> 히오스님
<Seony> 하와이 특산물은 커피 밖에 없는데요
<HiOSS> 선배님 저는 하와이 특산물 비키니 입은 잘 빠진 여자면 됩니다
<HiOSS> 네^^
<CuBric> -ㅅ-
<CuBric> 빵야
<CuBric> 철커덕(장전하는 소리)
<HiOSS> 살려주세요ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 비키니는 맨날 보니까 그냥저냥...
<CuBric> 그리고
<HiOSS> 저는 비키니 본지 엄청 오래돼놔서요ㅠ_ㅠ
<Seony> 비키니 입고 자전거도 타는 마당에... ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 서양애들은 매력없음
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<CuBric> 아
<CuBric> 써니야
<CuBric> 히오스님 어디살지?
<HiOSS> 저 용산에 있습니다^^ㅎ
<CuBric> 히오스님한테 비키니를 입혀서
<CuBric> 강남 한복판에서
<CuBric> 자전거 타기를
<HiOSS> 이러지마시라는;;
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 명동이 더 좋으려낭
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 아마 인터넷 블로그에 뜰듯...
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<HiOSS> 저희 직원들이 저를 취재해서 기사로 쓸지도 몰라요;;
<Seony> 요새는 뭐 일 생기면 블로그에 바로바로 뜨니까... ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 히오스님 용산에서 무슨일을 하시나요
<Seony> CuBric: 그래도 "싸장님"인거 같은데 품위는 지켜줘야죠 ㅎㅎ
<HiOSS> 풍기문란죄 이런걸로 구속되지 않을까요;;
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 풍기문란이 아니라 환경공해죄 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 컴터인의 성지 드래곤마운틴
<HiOSS> 아 저는 오픈소스 소프트웨어 전문 미디어인 HiOSS를 운영하고 있습니다ㅋ
<CuBric> 아 들어본듯한...
<HiOSS> 시작한지 얼마 안됐습니다ㅎ
<CuBric> 그렇군요
<CuBric> 삼실위치가 대략 어딘가요
<yemharc> 후우
<CuBric> 쳐들어 가드리지요
<yemharc> 버그잡기 힘드네 (........)
<CuBric> 디버그 해바바
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 밀아 10분쯤에 슬슬 걸어갈끄당
<yemharc> CuBric, 디버그로도 안잡히는 버그는 있습니다 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<HiOSS> ^^;; 용산 원효상가 부근입니다ㅎ
<CuBric> 원효상가면
<CuBric> 나진 건너편 아닌가요
<yemharc> drake_kr, 메모리 값을 제대로 리턴하는데 내용물이 뒤바껴 있는 상황이에욬ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<HiOSS> 상가 위치는 잘 모르겠어요ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 밀아
<CuBric> 리플레시가 안되는?
<yemharc> ㄴㄴ
<HiOSS> 사무실 삼구빌딩 옆이라고 하면 아신다네요ㅎㅎ 용산 전자오피스텔 입니다ㅋ
<CuBric> 아
<CuBric> 거기
<CuBric> 원효대교 끝자리
<HiOSS> 네ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 몇호 인가요?
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 아 상호가 붙어있으려낭
<CuBric> 1층 인포에
<HiOSS> 610호입니다ㅎ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<HiOSS> 여기는 1층에 뭐 그런거 없더라구요
<CuBric> 불시에 찾아갑니다
<HiOSS> 네ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 히오스님 하고 복도가 찌져질듯한..
<CuBric> 업체 탐방기가 되는건가...
<Seony> CuBric: 레오폴드라는 키보드가 한국 거에요?
<CuBric> 아마도
<CuBric> 인지도는 제로 급
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그렇군요. 근데 리얼포스는 느낌 어때요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 상상이 안가네요...
<CuBric> 나도 무접점은 안써봄
<Seony> 일단 가격이 무쟈게 쎄던데...
<CuBric> 쎄긴하지
<Seony> 암튼 청축을 한 번 쳐보고 본격적인 키보드 한 대 장만해야지...
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이번껀 입문용이라 생각하구요.
<CuBric> 내가 그랬지
<CuBric> 제대로 하나 사서 오래쓰자
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<TaeL> 오후 6:10분 현재. 야근거리가 발생함.
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 시행착오를 한 번은 겪어봐야한다고 생각해서요... ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 난 슬슬 예밀보러
<CuBric> 출발해야할듯
<TaeL> 혹시 자세하게는 아니더라도 기술 특허 출원 관련으로 진행해보신분 계신가요?
<TaeL> 뜬금없이 특허 얘기하니까 막막하네요 ;;
<Seony> 아주 간접적으로 대강은 해봤어요...
<CuBric> 써니야
<CuBric> 이따 봅세
<Seony> 옛날에 한 2003년도쯤에 친구랑 같이 온라인 게임에 관련된 광고기법 특허를 하나 출원해본 적이 있죠...
<Seony> 넵. 이따 봐요
<TaeL> 저도 직접적으론 아닐거같은데 관련 기술지원이 있어야할듯해서요. 일단 리서칭을 해야하는데 뭘 어케 해야할지 - -;;
<Seony> 특허를 출원하시는 거에요? 아니면 출원할만한 아이디어를 만드시는 거에요?
<Seony> 출원을 하시는 거라면, 변리사를 통한 출원과정은 제가 대략 알거든요..
<TaeL> 뭐 쉬쉬할 내용은 아니라 ,, 대강 말씀드리면..
<TaeL> 지금 쓰고있는 기술이 참 괜찮아보이나봅니다. 그래서 특허내면 어떨까? 특허낼수있을까? 하는게 윗분들 생각이고
<TaeL> 지금 쓰는 기술 내용 구성 등등 리스트업.
<TaeL> 관련한 현존 기술 리서치 / 비교.
<Seony> 아...
<Seony> 그런 거라면 회사 내에서 고민하실 필요없이 그냥 바로 변리사를 만나세요. IT관련 변리사하고 상담하시면 어떻게 하시라고 얘기해줄 거에요.
<Seony> 저도 처음에 고민 좀 했었는데, 가서 상담하니까 알아서 어떻게 하라고 얘기해주더라구요.
<TaeL> 그보다;; 저보고 리서치 하라는데요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 제가 지금 한 얘기를 리서치 한 거라고 해보세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그게 특허출원이, 단순히 그냥 기술을 나열하는 것만으로 되는 게 아니거든요...
<Seony> 특허청에서 요구하는 방식의 문서타입이 있고, 특허가 잘 나게 하기위해서 적는 범위가 있고... 암튼 그래요
<TaeL> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ 저 리서치 끝났나요?ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 쉽게 말하자면, 특허가 잘 나오게 하려면 기술의 범위를 줄여야한다거나.. 그런 거죠.
<Seony> 광범위하게 적용하면 특허가 잘 안나오고... 그래요..
<Seony> 특히, 기술특허로 낼건지 BM으로 낼건지도 결정해야하고...
<Seony> 어떤 걸로 내느냐에 따라서 특허가 잘 나오냐 마느냐도 있구요...
<TaeL> BM은 비지니스모델인가요
<Seony> 옛날에는 BM을 많이 밀어줬는데... 무분별한 BM 때문에 지금은 잘 안나온다는 얘기도 있어요..
<Seony> 네. 비지니스 모델...
<Seony> 제가 했던 게 그거거든요
<TaeL> 네네,,
<cheayunCho> http://bellard.org/jslinux/
<cheayunCho> java 스크립트만으로 리눅스 에뮬레이터를 구성판페이지네
<cheayunCho> 구성한 페이지네요.. 신기신기..
<Seony> 잘만들었네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 저도 퇴근합니다 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<TaeL> 아 저거 본적이있어요. 신기하더군요. ㅋ
<debula00> 다시 돌아왔습니다앙~!!
<cartes_> 안녕하세요
<debula00> cartes_님 안녕하세요.
<debula00> 외뿔고래씨가 계속 멈춰버리는데 이유가 무엇일까요?
<debula00> imsu씨!
<debula00> 제 외뿔고래씨가 계속 멈추는데 이유를 모르겠어요 ㅠㅠ
<cheayunCho> 혹시 노트바구이세요ㅕ?
<cheayunCho> 노트북이나 넷북같은
<cheayunCho> 무선랜과 유선랜을같이사용중이셔요?
<debula00> 네! 노트북 사용하고 있습니다.
<debula00> 네
<cheayunCho> 흠..
<cheayunCho> 그것은요 드라이버충돌입니다
<cheayunCho> 저도 그것때문에 얼마나 삽질햇는지 몰라유
<debula00> ㅠㅠ
<cheayunCho> 관련링크를드니
<cheayunCho> 드릴건데요 그대로는 안되고요 모듈명을 아셔야됩니다
<debula00> 어떤 모듈을 말하시는건가요??
<cheayunCho> 무선랜안쓰실꺼면 무선랜비활성키사용하셔서 사용안하시면되요
<cheayunCho> 유선을사용하실거면
<cheayunCho> 무선모듈을내려야되고요
<cheayunCho> 저도그것때문에 삽질좀햇습니다
<debula00> 그렇군요.. 근데, 저번에 사용했을 때는 정상적으로 됬는데.. 이번에 이런지 ㅠㅠ
<cheayunCho> 잘모르겟네요 ㅠㅠ
<cheayunCho> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=16997
<cheayunCho> 요깁니다
<debula00> 그냥 윈도우까지 한번에 밀고, 다시 깔아볼까요?? ㅎㅎ
<imsu`> a
<cheayunCho> 전 여러번 재설치햇는데도해결안되서
<cheayunCho> 그냥저방법대로하고있어요 ㅠㅠ
<debula00> cheayunCho: 님!! 감사해요 ㅇㅅㅇ
<cheayunCho> 아녜요 저도 저것때문에
<debula00> 일단 해보고 올께요 +ㅅ+
<cheayunCho> 세미나 7일전부터쩔쩔맷엇어요
<cheayunCho> 넵
<cheayunCho> 본문중
<cheayunCho> 헉..
<cheayunCho> 제가 좀이따가 학원을가야되서 만약 오셧으면 atl1e 모듈은 자신의노트북에맞게 하셔야되요 ㅠㅠ
<imsu``> \n
<debula00> cheayunCho: 님~!!! 안되네요 ㅠㅠ
<debula00> 결국 전부 밀어버리고 새로 설치하기로 마음 먹었습니다아~
<TaeL> 음
<TaeL> 저도 안되었었는데.. 11로 판올리고 나서 방금 보니까 그냥 되네요 ;;;
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<komallm> 안녕하세요 ^^
<HiOSS> ㅎㅎ안녕하세요^^
<komallm> 여름이 너무 빨리 오는거 같아요 -_- 후덥지근 하네요
<Seony> 벌써 날씨가 더운가보네요...
<komallm> 네 안그래도 더위 잘 타는데 큰일이에요 올 여름은 얼마나 더울런지..
<yemharc> 하이 써니야 지금 여긴 예밀이하고 같이 별다방
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 뭐 드세요
<yemharc> 커피
<Seony> 무슨 커피요
<yemharc> 야리꾸리한거
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이름 없어요? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 카페라떼하고
<yemharc> 화이트 머시기
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 스타벅스에서는 딱 두 가지 밖에 안먹어요... 거기 커피는 맛이 없어서...
<grr> ni hao
<Seony> Hi
<yemharc> 니하오?
<yemharc> ㅎㅎㅎ
<grr> 안녕하셨쎄여
<yemharc> 했씨유
<yemharc> 난 예밀이 아님
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 큐브릭임
<yemharc> 헉 포닉옹이당
<bundo> 야 큐브릭
<yemharc> ??
<bundo> yemharc  너 전화좀 해봐
<yemharc> 왜영
<bundo> 규브릭이 전화좀해봐
<yemharc> 무슨 문제라도?
<bundo> 전화좀 해봐
<yemharc> 겁나요
<bundo> 전화 없냐 ?
<yemharc> 집에 있어유
<bundo> Seony  너 방장이지
<bundo> 여기 친목계인가 ?
<yemharc> ???
<bundo> 끼리끼리 노는 친목계냐구
<yemharc> 분도님 먼 잘못이라도 제가 했는지요?
<bundo> 앞으로 이방서 나포함 해서  누구한테든 반말 하지 말기 바람
<bundo> 아 요즘 쪼금 아는척 해주었더니 쩝
<yemharc> ??
<Seony> bundo: 뭐 만난 적이라도 잇어야 끼리끼리든 까리까리든 하겠죠.
<bundo> 이방이 서로 끼리 끼리 막 말하는 친목  방이냐구?
<bundo> Seony 는 누구에도도 반말 듣지 마시기 바랍니다. 오케이
<bundo> Seony 는 누구에게도 반말 듣지 마시기 바랍니다. 오케이 방장 자존이 있지
<Seony> bundo: 네. 무슨 말씀인지는 알아들었습니다.
<bundo> 그리고 서로안다고 반말하지 말것
<yemharc> 주의 하겠습니다
<bundo> 정 반말하고 싶으신 분은
<bundo> 쿼리로 하세요
<bundo> 큐브릭 "끼리 끼리 노는 모습과 반말 또하지 말기 바랍니다."
<yemharc> 네
<Seony> 제가 성격상, 저보다 연장자가 반말하는 것에 대해서 크게 개의치 않아서요... 그렇다고 또 반말하시는 걸 하지말라고 하기도 좀 그렇고..
<yemharc> 전 그냥 예밀이 같은동네 살아서 그런거 뿐
<yemharc> 다른의미는 없습니다
<bundo> 그럼 둘이쿼리 하시고
<bundo> 그리고 yemharc 너 형이가 큐브릭이 ?
<bundo> 암튼 규브릭 어디 이방서 싸가지 없이 반발 찌껄여 ?>
<bundo> 내가 끼리끼리 반말찌껄이며 대화하는 거 싫어 하는거  왜그런지 고민 해보시길
<Seony> bundo: 원하시면 rule에 넣고 제재하겠습니다...
<bundo> 새끼들 언제 부터 알았다고 반발이야 !
<bundo> 나  술 전 혀 안한 상태임 ...
<bundo> 그냥 넘어 가려고 했는데...
<bundo> 방장도 반말 듣고 나참
<bundo> Seony 님 누구든 서니님께 반말하는 이는 벤말라
<Seony> 네.
<bundo> Seony 님 누구든 서니님께 반말하는 이는 벤발라
<bundo> 나도 존중하는 데 나참 얼마나 알았다고 반말은 ?
<bundo> 앞으로 누구든 반말 하고 싶으면 쿼리 쓰시기 바랍니다.
<Seony> 네
<bundo> 먼 오프서 조금  얼굴 보았다고  설치긴...
<bundo> yemharc 님은 반말만 듣고 살건가 고민해보시길
<bundo> 그리고  큐브릭은 자중아여 대화 하기 바랍니다.
<bundo> 그리고  큐브릭은 자중하여 대화 하기 바랍니다.
<bundo> 한마디 만 더한다 규브릭
<bundo> 너ㅏ 새끼야
<bundo> 언제 부터 알았다고 반말 찌껄여 ?
<bundo> 으휴 ~
<dowaty12> 안녕하세요 로코팀 여러분
<bundo> 네 반갑습니다.
<dowaty12> 질문이 있어서 왔는데 하나만 여쭙겠습니다.
<Ponics_OTL> bundo: / 죄송하옵니다.. 제가.... 반말을 한번 해볼까 하는 생각을 0.1초 하였사옵니다.. 자중 하겠사옵니다.. 꾸벅..
<dowaty12> 우분투 접한지 얼마 안된지라,,, egg확장자 알집으로 사용하기 싫은데 보통 우분투에서는 압축프로그램 뭘로 쓰나요?
<Seony> dowaty12: gzip이나 bzip을 제일 많이 씁니다.
<dowaty12> 아 감사합니다. 당연히 우분투 버젼으로도 있겠죠? ^^;;
<dowaty12> 그럼 감사히 찾아보도록 하겠습니다~
<Ponics_OTL> 헉.. 분위기가... ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<grr> 헉.. 분위기가... 웃고 살아요 (...)
<yemharc> 음.... 로그 읽는건 나중으로 하고 일단 들어가겠습니다 (예밀)
<bundo> IRC 란게 얼굴 보며 이야기 하는 게 아닌지라 조금 서로 존중하자 이야기 해본건데 저는 전혀 남에 대한 존중심이 없군요 ㅎㅎ
<Terras> 음.
<Terras> 쿼리 이외에 귓속말 기능은 없는건가요? 아니면 일부러 기능을 않넣으신건지.... 궁금해서요..
<bundo> 쿼리가 귓속말이라기 보다 서로 방이 하나 개설 되는 스타일이 IRC 입니다.
<bundo> 일반채트에서 쪽지와는 다릅니다.
<bundo> 근데 그거로 충분하거든요
<Seony> Terras: 만드는 게 아니라 원래 irc 서버가 제공하는 기본기능입니다. 추가할 수가 없죠...
<Ponics_OTL> bundo: / 쿼리가 무었이온지요... 알려 주옵소서.. 넙죽..
<grr> 질의 입니다. 이러면 뚜드려 맞나요? ;;
<dowaty12> 음,,,지금 분위기에서 아까와 이어지는 egg해제 질문드려도 될까요?
<Seony> dowaty12: 검색을 생활화합시다. http://kldp.org/node/120930
<grr> 제가 egg를 해체(?) 하는 가장 선호하는 방법으로 삼바를 통해 윈도우에서 압축을 해제하는 방법입니다.
<dowaty12> 네 감사합니다 Seony님
<bundo> 전 안쓰는 거죠 ㅎㅎ
<grr> 안쓰는게 제일 좋은것 같아요.
<bundo> alz & egg 참 안습입니다.
<dowaty12> 아, 저도 좀전에 해당 프로그램을 받았습니다. 리눅스용으로
<grr> 서로 피곤해지는걸 왜 그렇게 써가지구...
<dowaty12> 그런데 정말 민망하게도 tar 압축은 풀었으나 설치 방법을 모르겠네요;;
<grr> 소스코드가 들어있는 파일인가요?
<dowaty12> 정말 초보적인 문제로 대화방을 어지럽혀 죄송합니다;; 게시판에 적는 것보다는 나을 것 같아서 염치 불구...
<dowaty12> .so .txt 실행파일 이렇게 3개 들어있습니다
<Seony> dowaty12: 사실, 초보적인 질문을 하신다고 해서 그게 문제가 되진 않는데요, 진짜 문제가 되는 건 검색도 해보지 않고 질문을 하는 게 문제가 되는 거죠.
<Seony> 그래서 보통 질문을 하실 때는, 구글링을 해봤는데 나오지 않더라는 얘기를 같이 해주시면 많이 도와주실 겁니다. ㅎㅎ
<dowaty12> 아, 구글링 해봤는데 나오지 않는 다기 보다는 당장 설치법이 도무지 어떻다는지 안와닿습니다 ^^;;;
<bundo> dowaty12 무엇을 다운 받은건지 알려 주는게 빠를듯 합니다.
<Seony> so라고 하시는 걸보니 웹브라우저의 플래시 설치인가요?
<grr> .so는 동적 라이브러리 파일이고...
<dowaty12> 구글링 해보니 바로 http://kldp.org/node/120930 요기가 뜨길래 여기서 unark.tar 파일을 받앗습니다
<grr> precompile 된 파일 아닌가요?
<grr> 그냥 실행하면 되는거 아닙니까?
<Seony> 아... so가 그 so를 말하는 게 아니었군요..
<dowaty12> 압축을 해제하니 실행파일이 있어서 저도 바로 될거라 생각했는데 클릭해도 아무 반응이 없습니다.
<bundo> 그냥 쓰게 해놓았네요
<bundo> unark 명령어로
<grr> 터미널에서 명령어로 사용하셔야 할듯하네요
<dowaty12> 아,,, 결국 터미널 사용해야 하는군요;;
<bundo> unark 명령어에 필요한 라이브러리가 unark.so 겠죠
<Seony> so는 실행되는 파일이 아니거든요..
<Seony> 라이브러리라서, 라이브러리 폴더에 넣어주시기만 하면 됩니다.
<dowaty12> 이미지 보니 이제 이해됐습니다. 조언 감사합니다 ^^
<grr> 가장 쉬운 방법은 역시 삼바 설치 후 윈도우에서 압축을 푸는 것이라고 여전히 생각합니다;;;
<bundo> 가장 쉬운 방법은 아들컴에서 푼다.. ㅎ
<grr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 리눅스에서 vb로 윈도우를 설치해서 거기서 풀죠.
<dowaty12> 랩탑에 우분투만 설치해놔서 굳이 윈도우컴으로 가기 싫다는 생각에 해결하려니
<dowaty12> 정말 힘듭니다. 지금 그냥 적응기라서;;
<dowaty12> 정말 egg쓰는 사람들 때문에 죽겠네요
<Seony> 음... egg나 alz로 오면, 그런 건 안받습니다. 하면 안될까요? ㅎㅎ
<grr> 하긴 이력서를 egg로 제출하는 사람도 있다더군요.
<grr> IT 계열 회사에...
<grr> (...)
<Seony> 음... IT회사라면 7z으로 보내야 좀 폼날텐데 ㅎㅎ
<grr> rar은 진리입니다. rar를 전도해야해요.
<Ponics_OTL> bundo: / 오늘 드뎌 기름 먹는 하마 일부 고쳤사옵니다.. 이제 소리는 안나옵니다... ㅠ,.ㅠ;;;; 아학...
<bundo> 암튼 알툴즈 가지고 공방이 오고 갔는데 전 도아님 글이 더 신빙성 있더라고요
<Seony> 전 무조건 tar.gz 편해서요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> http://offree.net/entry/Replace-AlTools
<Seony> bundo: 그분 유명하잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 알집을 쓰레기라고 부르시는...
<grr> 알집은 그래도 알FTP 보다는 낫다고 생각하는 1인
<grr> 아 저기도 써있네요 0 byte 귀신 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 음.. 일단 윈도우를 안쓰니 알툴즈에 대한 이야기는 공감이 안가네요.
<Seony> 써본적도 없거니와 쓸 일도 없는...
<Ponics_OTL> Seony: / 알툴즈 정말... 쓰면 쓸수록... 참 거시기 하다는 느낌이 듭니다... 오픈소스 가져다가 리버싱 한것치고는.... 참.. 거시기 합니다.
<dowaty12> 아, 의지의 한국인...결국 풀었습니다. ㅡ.ㅡv  ./unark [파일이름] 하니까 되는군요;;;;
<Seony> Ponics_OTL: 알집에 대한 폐해는 인터넷에서 글로만 봐서 심각하다는 정도는 알고있어요...
<grr> 축하드립니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 개인적으로 알집이 고름이 터진 이유가, 자기가 압축하고도 자기가 못풀었던 적이 있어서 그런것으로 알고 있어요
<dowaty12> 이제 폰으로 옮기는 일만 남았네요, 3D게임 한 번 테스트 해보겠다고 이 난리입니다.
<darkmeow_home> egg로 전송 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 에그그
<darkmeow_home> 멋지구리 -ㅅ-)=b
<darkmeow_home> 에구구
<grr> 아.. 닉을 egg로 했으면 포풍 어그로를 끌 수 있었을텐데...
<dowaty12> 모두 너무 고맙습니다. 여기 분들은 다 정말 잘 도와주셔서 항상 감사히 생각해요 ^^
<darkmeow_home> grr <- 갸르릉 -ㅠ-m +
<grr> darkmeow_home 그르르 입니다 ㅜㅜ
<darkmeow_home> 고로롱 -ㅠ-
<darkmeow_home> (침질질)
<grr> T_T
<grr> (...)
<darkmeow_home> darkmeow가 원래 검은 고양이인데 -ㅅ-
<darkmeow_home> "닭묘" 로 해석하시는 분들이 많아서
<darkmeow_home> 닭대가리 묘가 됐 -ㅅ- ...
<grr> 닭묘 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<darkmeow_home> meow~ ...
<grr> meow
<darkmeow_home> meow <- 뉘야옹이 울음소리. mew, meow meaow
<darkmeow_home> 보통 묘(猫) 라고 발음하니 고양이 묘(猫)
<grr> 고양이군뇨
<grr> 예전에는 disint란 닉네임을 사용했는데 좀 거시기한거 같아서 얼마전에 바꿨어요
<grr> dis(결여된) + int (지능) == 지능이 결여된
<grr> (-_-)
<darkmeow_home> 바꾼게 결국...
<darkmeow_home> grr (갸르릉 -ㅠ- 침질질)
<grr> 지능이 결여된 아이보다는 그르르 거리는게..
<grr> 그르르입니다!
<darkmeow_home> 갸르릉~
<grr> T_T
<bundo> 여러분 ^^ 수요일 저녁쯤 봅시더 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 그럼 이만 하하 ~~ @,.@
<grr> 들어가세요]
<Ponics_OTL> bundo: / 수요일 저녁에 서울에 계신가효 ?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<grr> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 로그 읽고 왔습니다..... 분도님 화나셨네요
<grr> 네 그러신듯 해요 (...)
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 밀옹~!
<Ponics_OTL> 밀옹 / 오늘은 어떤 가르침을 주실런지효... 왕 기대 되옵니다.
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 컴퓨터 손보는 사이에 IRC는 ;;
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 오늘의 공부할 주제를 알려 주옵소서..
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, 으잉;;;; 따...딱히 없습니다;; (덜덜)
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 밀옹의 가르침에 따라 초보 입문 코스를 어렵게 진행 하고 있사옵니다.. 그런데 한가지 모르는 것이 있사옵니다.. 질문해도 될까효 ?
<yemharc> 네...넵;;
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 넥떡 을 공부 하고 있사옵니다.. 라우터가 하는 역활이 무었이옵니까 ? 넙죽..
<yemharc> 으잌;;;;;;
<yemharc> 라.......라우터는......
<yemharc> 어......쉽게 말해서 패킷의 네비게이션입니다;;
<yemharc> 패킷이란 자동차가 있고, 네트워크 라인이라는 도로가 있으면, 그 안에서 출발지와 목적지간의 최적의 교통정보를 확인해서 안내해 주는 물건....이라고 알고 있습니다
<Seony> 음... 미쿡에서는 라우터=공유기 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> (...오...오늘도 시험보고 있어;;;)
<yemharc> Seony, 공유기 취급인가요?! 그 비싼걸!!
<Seony> 네. 공유기를 라우터라고 불러요.
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 아하... 말하자면 내부 로컬망 에 있는 콤뿌따 로 갈 패킷인지 아니면 외부 통신망의 다른 넥떡 클래스로 갈 패킷인지를 구분 하여 주는 관문소 즉 게이트 웨이 역활도 한다는 말씀이시군효..
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 역시 밀옹은 초천잿!
<Seony> 음... 그건 라우팅테이블..
<yemharc> ;;
<Seony> 전 이만 자러갑니다.
<Seony> 다들 쫌이따 뵈요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Seony, 들어가세요 :)
<Seony> 넵. 좋은밤 되세요...
<Ponics_OTL> 와.. 역시 이 채널에 계신분들은 모두 초천잿!
<yemharc> 덜덜;;
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, 되려 가르침 감사합니다 (__)
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 그럼 한가지더 몰라서 질문 드리겠습니다... 라우팅 테이블을 참조해서.. 내부 네트워크망으로 보낼 패킷들이 도착할 IP 대역에 대해서 조회를 해야 하는데 그 조회 하는 범위를 정해주는 것이 바로 서브넷 마스크 이옵니까 ?
<yemharc> (저..점점 어려워집니닷!!;;;;;;;)
<yemharc> 음;;; 잘 모르겠습니다.;;
<yemharc> 잠시 공부하고 와서 대답하겠습니다;
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 아니효.. 초천재 밀옹에겐 너무나 너무나 기초적인 질문이라서 ... 답변해주시기 좀 거시기 하신듯 하옵니다.. ㅠ,.ㅠ;;;
<yemharc> (포...포닉스님이 괴롭혀요 ㅠㅠ)
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, 포닉스님께서 말하신게 맞는듯 합니다. 조회 범위를 정해주는 역할인데, 그 역할과 더불어 부수적인 이득으로 네트워크 리소스 관리도 가능할 것으로 예상되는군요
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 아흑... 저같은 허접이 밀옹을 어케 괴롭힐 능력이나 될런지효.. 아... 너무나 기초적인 질문이라서 그것이 괴로우신거군효.. ㅡ,.ㅡ;;;
<komallm> ^^
<yemharc> 제 예상으로, 보통 수많은 패킷이 흘러 들어올 때에, 원래는 서버가 드랍할지 리턴할지 결정할 사항을 미리 서브넷 마스크를 정해 놓음으로 인해서 라우터에서 먼저 한번 걸러져 들어올 것 같습니다.
<yemharc> (....이런거 관련된 책 본지 한참됐습니다 ㅠㅠ.... 살려주세요 ㅠㅠ)
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 아 역시 초천재 밀옹 이시옵니다.. 보통 TCP/IP 프로토콜 을 이용 할때 넥떡 안에 PC로 패킷을 전송 할때... IP 를 가지고 조회 한다고 들었사옵니다. 그럼 윈도그에서는 이름으로 찾는것이 맞사옵니까 ?
<komallm> yemharc님 질문하나 드려도 될까요? ^^;; ponics_OTL님 질문 끝나시면;;
<yemharc> 이름으로 찾는건 아닐것 같습니다. 리눅스만 해도 hostname을 정할 수 있거나, 기본적으로 127.0.0.1은 localhost로 설정되어 있습니다만
<yemharc> 이름은 도메인 네임처럼 사람이 알아보기 쉽게 한 포장일 뿐이라고 알고 있습니다.
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 아.. 이름으로 찾는것이 아니옵니까 ? 윈도그에서는 LMHOST 의 내용을 참조하여 콤뿌따를 찾는 것으로 알고 있사옵니다..
<yemharc> 윈도쪽은 빠삭하지 않아 자세한 답변은 못 드리겠습니다만 LMHOST 또한 NetBIOS라는 녀석이 컴퓨터가 알아들을 IP주소와 사람이 알아들을 호스트 네임 간에 들어앉아 통신을 시켜주는 걸로 알고 있습니다
<yemharc> 실질적으로 그 어떤 컴퓨터도 중간계층 없이 호스트네임만으로 연결이 가능한 경우는 없는걸로 압니다
<yemharc> 그 단적인 예로서, 개인의 리눅스 컴퓨터에 호스트 네임을 설정하고 FTP서버를 열었다 하더라도
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 아.. 역시 밀옹은 초천재 이시옵니다.. NetBUI 와 NetBIOS 를 이용하여 넥떡 그룹 안에 있는 윈도그 머신의 이름으로 우선 검색 한다고 들었사옵니다..
<yemharc> 주변의 연결 가능한 컴퓨터들은 DNS서버에 등록되어 있지 않다면 아무리 해당 호스트 네임으로 접속을 시도해도 못찾겠다고만 합니다
<yemharc> NetBUI는 몰랐군요. 기억해 두겠습니다.
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, 잠시 komallm 님께 답변좀 드리겠습니다
<yemharc> komallm, 네, 무슨 질문이신가요?
<komallm> 아 다름이 아니라 ^^;
<komallm> 이번에 522에 11.04를 깔고 나서 발열이 심해진듯해서요
<yemharc> 흠
<komallm> 날이 더워져서 그런걸까 생각이 들기도 하지만
<yemharc> 아, 그 부분이군요.
<yemharc> 그거 원래 10.10까지는 팬 컨트롤 드라이버가 있었는데
<komallm> 거의 90도 가까이 찍으니 웬지 문제가 있는건 아닐까 싶어서요
<yemharc> 11.04는 아직 그 드라이버가 업뎃이 안된 상태더라구요
<komallm> 아 그렇군요 그럼 acpi=off   시켜놓고 사용하면 될까요?
<yemharc> 일단은 그렇게 하셔도 되구요
<yemharc> 그놈에 있는 CPU 스케일링 기능 이용하셔서
<yemharc> On-Demend 정도로 설정하고 쓰셔도 됩니다.
<yemharc> (하지만 전 언제나 풀로드 ㅎㅎ)
<Ponics_OTL> 역시 밀옹은 초천잿!
<yemharc> 팬하고 발열 관련해서는 드라이버 업로드 되면 제가 포럼에 글 올릴 예정입니다
<komallm> ㅎㅎㅎ ^^ 감사합니다. 아참 혹시 쿨러 추천해주실만한게 있으시면 추천하나 부탁드려요 ^^
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, 감사합니다 (__)
<yemharc> 데탑에 쓰실건가요?
<komallm> 아뇨 넷북에 바닥에 깔아서 쓸 ^^;
<yemharc> 음...
<yemharc> 사실 제일 돈 안드는 방법이 있습니다
<yemharc> 약국에 가셔서 의료용 고무팩을 사신 다음, 얼음 없이 그냥 찬물을 조금 채워서 바닥에 평평해지게 깔고 습기 방지를 위해 랩으로 한두바퀴 감아주시면 됩니다 (......)
<yemharc> 이동하면서 쓰실거라면.............. 글쎄요, 그런 경우에는 아무래도 필요가 없습니다
<yemharc> 일단 노트북의 장점인 휴대성이 떨어지는데다가
<yemharc> 실질적으로 노트북의 발열이라는게 쿨러를 필요로 할 정도로 심하지가 않아요.
<komallm> 요 몇일 90도를 몇번씩 넘어서고 나니까 살짝 겁이나서요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 이크..........응? 90도요?
<komallm> 집이나 회사에 두고 쓸 생각에 ^^;
<komallm> 네
<yemharc> 잠시만요
<yemharc> 그거 좀 위험한거같은데요........
<yemharc> komallm, 지금 커널 버전 몇이시죠? uname -r
<Ponics_OTL> 훔... 제가 콤맹짓을 해봤는데효... CPU 에 쿨러 때고 돌려 보니 80도에서 바로 죽어 버리던데효..노트북은 90도까지 버티는 군효.. 갱장 합니다~!
<komallm> 아 지금 데탑이라 ^^; 잠시만요 확인좀 해볼께요
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, 상대적으로 데탑보다 표면으로 노출되기 쉽거든요
<yemharc> (발열이.......말입니다)
<darkmeow_home> 하지만 수명은 -ㅅ- ...
<darkmeow_home> 짧아진다는거 ...
<darkmeow_home> <- 그래서 쿼드코어 칩 하나 태워먹고 ...
<yemharc> darkmeow_home, ㅎㅎ
<darkmeow_home> 안전하게 오래쓰는게 장땡인듯 ~ㅅ~
<Ponics_OTL> 놋뿍의 히트싱 시스템은 데탑 보다 더 허접해서.. 보통.. CPU 와 GPU 그리고 사우스브릿지 등으로 걸쳐 있는데... 발열이 심한것이 당연할꺼라고 콤맹의 짧은 생각 이였습니다.
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, 실제 발열이 심한게 맞습니다. 일단 밀집되어 있기도 하니까요.
<komallm> ponics_OTL님이 콤맹이시면 저는 뭔가요 ㅠ_ㅠ 저보다 잘 아시는거 같은데 ^^;
<yemharc> 다만 그걸 해결하기 위해서 각 부품을 소형화 하는 만큼 실제 전자회로의 숫자도 줄여버리는 만행(?)을 저질렀습니다.
<yemharc> 밀집도를 높이는 대신 라인을 줄여서 각 라인간의 거리를 벌려서 열이 밀집되는 것을 막고 성능을 유지한다......라는 개념이고, 실제로 성과도 꽤 있습니다만
<yemharc> 그래도 같은 모델명, 번호를 가지고 있어도 mobility라고 붙는것은 그런 이유인거죠. 실제로 성능이 꽤 떨어지니까요
<darkmeow_home> shriekout / 빩!
<yemharc> shriekout, 안녕하세요
<shriekout> yemharc, 안녕하세요
<darkmeow_home> ~____(-  ㅅ-) 냐아~
<Ponics_OTL> 일반적인 데탑의 SMPS 가 공급하는 정전압 3.3, 5, 12V 등을 사용하면 아마도 발열이 겁나 심하죠.. 그래서 저의 짧은 생각으로 놋뿍이 저전력을 쓰는 이유가 발열도 한목 하기에 그런것이 아닌가 합니다.
<shriekout> darkmeow_home, =ㅅ=
<darkmeow_home> (-ㅅ   -)____~ 냐아~
<darkmeow_home>    ㅅ   ㅅ
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, 그것도 맞는 말씀입니다. 여기부터는 제 생각입니다만, 전 그 순서가 반대라고 봅니다.
<darkmeow_home> 일단 놋북은 ... 배터리를 사용하기 때문에
<yemharc> 발열을 잡기 위해 저전력을 쓰는것을 의도한 것은 아니라고 생각합니다.
<komallm> 이상하게 11.04 넘어간 후로 부팅이 늦네요..;;
<darkmeow_home> 배터리 사용모드가 되면 자동으로 스피드스텝 모드로 진입하게 됩니다. -ㅅ-
<yemharc> 실제 프로세서나 기판의 발전속도에 비해서 배터리 기술의 발전은 솔직히 말해 지지부진 합니다.
<komallm> 엥;;; 갑작스런 비지박스 등장 -0-;;
<darkmeow_home> 스피드 스텝모드에 진입하게 되면 볼테지가 DVFS 기술에 의해 단계적으로 볼테지가 오르락내리락 하고요
<yemharc> 그래도 10년 전의 풀로드 약 3시간 이하 수준에서 현재의 풀로드 약 5시간 정도까지 끌어 올리긴 했지만
<darkmeow_home> 볼테지가 내려가면 Frequency도 낮아지고 전류의 양도 변화하기 때문에
<Ponics_OTL> 사실.. ACPI 가 전력 대기 와 전력 소모를 좀더 효율적으로 관리 하고자 해서 나온 기능이긴 하지만... 때론 ACPI 땀시 짜증 날때도 있지 않을까효 ?
<yemharc> 실제 투자된 시간에 비해서 보면 이건 배터리가 발전했다기보다 부품들의 전력 소모량이 줄어든 것이 큰 걸로 보입니다
<darkmeow_home> 발열량은 줄어들죠 ..
<darkmeow_home> V^2/R =P니까
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, 실제 그놈의 ACPI 덕에 노트북에 리눅스를 얹는 유저들은 꽤 힘듭니다 (웃음)
<darkmeow_home> 볼테지가 조금이라도 내려가면 전력소모량은 확 줄어들게 되고 발열량도 확 줄어들게 됩니다.
<darkmeow_home> 발열량은 ACPI하고는 관계없고
<darkmeow_home> 프로세서 내부의 정책과 관련되어 있죠 ..
<Ponics_OTL> 히트싱 설계가 잘못되면 그만큼 부품의 내구성 및 성능의 저하 현상이 일어 나지 않을까효 ?
<Ponics_OTL> 발열량과 ACPI 는 관계가 없는 것이 맞습니다~!
<darkmeow_home> 히트싱크는 어찌 되든 그냥 CPU의 열을 흡수해서 내뿜어주면 장땡이죠
<komallm> yemharc님 커널이 2.6.38-9-generic 이네요
<darkmeow_home> 근데 히트싱크가 어떤놈으로 재질이 구성되었느냐에 따라서
<darkmeow_home> 성능도 제각각인데 ... 그리 큰 차이는 없어요
<darkmeow_home> 엄청 싸구려 아닌 이상 ...
<darkmeow_home> 서멀 구리스 제대로 발라주기만 하면 열전도는 제대로 이루어지죠
<darkmeow_home> 가끔 말라비틀어져서 석고처럼 되면 그거 퍼티칼로 살짝 긁어다가 다시 얇게 발라주면 ..
<darkmeow_home>  =3
<Ponics_OTL> 훔... 사실 머 히트싱 설계에 따라 시스템의 성능이 크게 좌우 될수도 있습니다... 니뽕의 십덕후 중에는 월드 오버클럭킹 페스티발에서 1등 먹은 인간도 있습니다.
<yemharc> komallm, cat /proc/cpuinfo 하셔서 프로세서가 AMD C-50이라 뜨는지 확인하세요
<yemharc> ndsin, 안녕하세요
<ndsin> 반갑습니다
<darkmeow_home> 어제 10시에 출근하신 앤디옹 -ㅠ-
<darkmeow_home> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 십덕후 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<komallm> 네 C-50이라고 떠요 ^^
<yemharc> 흠;;
<yemharc> 저랑 너무 차이가 심하신데요;;;
<yemharc> 전 발열 최대로 올라갈 때가 47도 정도인데요;;
<komallm> 환경 문제일수도 있겠죠?
<darkmeow_home> 흠 ...
<darkmeow_home> 커널의 문제일수도 -ㅅ-
<komallm> 전 지금 막 부팅 했는데도 56도 찍고 있는데요
<yemharc> 일단 커널 재설치를 해보죠;;
<Ponics_OTL> 니뽕의 십덕후 중에는 자신의 컴의 오버클럭킹을 극대화 하기 위해서.. 히트싱 시스템에 액화질소를 이용하는 인간이 있었씸다.. 그 인간이 기록한 오버 클럭 이 6GH 이였나.. 아무튼..
<darkmeow_home> performance냐 conservative냐 powersave냐 옵션 부분이 있는데
<Ponics_OTL> 정확한 클럭수가 기억이 안나는 군효..
<yemharc> sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-<version>
<darkmeow_home> 거기서 performance로 선택하면 발열이 확확 -ㅠ-
<darkmeow_home> 음 6GHz를 봤긴 한데
<Ponics_OTL> 콤맹의 짧은 생각으로  속도 = 전기 = 발열  이라고 생각 합니다..
<darkmeow_home> 어떤 십덕후는 그 보다 더 올렸던걸 본게 있어요 ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_OTL> 넵... 머 옛날 이야기니.. 지금은 더 올렸겠지효..
<darkmeow_home> 어디 찾아보면 신기록 싸움한다고 잉여력 전쟁하는데 있던데 ㅋㅋ
<darkmeow_home> 요즘에는 아마 i7가지고 삽질할듯 ㅋㅋ
<darkmeow_home> 샌디브릿지 같은넘은 그게 더 쉬운게
<darkmeow_home> 기존의 i7보다 더 저전력이다보니
<Ponics_OTL> 12Ghz 가 나올 날이 멀지 않았을 꺼라 생각 하옵니다..
<darkmeow_home> 닥치고 오버클록 =3
<darkmeow_home> 클록수가 올라가면 좋은건 싱글 스레드 퍼포먼스가 올라가는데
<Ponics_OTL> 어차피 오버 클럭 이나 기타 연산을 하기 위해서는 전력 소모가 급증 하고 전력이 급증하면 발열이 올라가고.. 그걸 다시 시키기 위해서 전기를 처묵 처묵 할것이고..
<darkmeow_home> 검증 안되어 나온넘들은 에러율이 장난 아니라는게 문제
<darkmeow_home> 그래서 인텔에서 오죽하면 오버클록은 "성능상 보증을 못한다" 라고 아얘 경고문을 ...
<Ponics_OTL> 재미 있사옵니다... 역시 콤뿌따 세계는 무궁무진 하옵니다..
<darkmeow_home> 박스에다가도 써놓고  BIOS에다가도 써놓더군요 -ㅠ-
<darkmeow_home> -ㅠ- 냐옹~
<darkmeow_home> 추세는 CMP인데
<Ponics_OTL> 머 그래도 오버 클럭킹 하는 ㅂㅌ들은 그런거 신경 안쓸뜻 함다..
<darkmeow_home> 싱글 스레드 처리속도를 못올리니까
<darkmeow_home> 아얘 그냥 멀티스레드를 가속하는 .. =3
<darkmeow_home> 아마 그런 백이십오덕후들은
<darkmeow_home> 아직도 클록 0.001GHz 올리려고 안간힘 쓸둡요 -ㅠ-
<komallm> 패키지를 찾을수 없다라고 나오는데요 음 제가 뭘 잘못 쓴걸가요? sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-2.6.28-9-generic 이렇게 입력했는데
<Ponics_OTL> 확실히 제가 콤맹이라서 그런지 램 2G 쓸대와 3G 쓸때에 CPU 쿨러와 시스템 쿨러의 회전비가 다르더군효..
<yemharc> komallm, 지금 11.04죠?
<komallm> 네 yemharc님
<yemharc> komallm, 아니 그것보다......... 패키지들 업그레이드는 하셨나요?;;
<darkmeow_home> 램을 3G 쓴다는건 그만큼 CPU와 메모리 사이에 왔다갔다 하는 데이터 량이 많아진다는 의미일지도 모르죠
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 아무튼 오늘도 초천재 밀옹의 콤뿌따 지식 감사 하옵니다..
<komallm> 당연히 깔자마자 업데이트는 해줬어요 ^^;
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, 저야말로 오늘도 새로운 것들을 가르쳐 주셔서 감사합니다 (__)
<yemharc> komallm, 아........ 저기 쓰신거 버전 틀렸어요 (......)
<yemharc> komallm, apt-get 할때 패키지 이름도 자동완성 해줍니다. 그걸로 찾으세요
<Ponics_OTL> 머 저야.. 전형 적인 콤맹 이므로.. 늘 하던데로 윈도그에 기본 8개의 창을 띄워주고.. 엔코딩 걸고... DX3 테스트 걸고 머 이정도 밖엔 못하옵니다..
<yemharc> komallm, 2.6.28 (x)   2.6.38 (o)
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, 오오오.......전 윈도는 농담 하나도 안 보태고 게임 외엔 다룰줄 모릅니다 (......)
<komallm> 아 오타였군요 ㅠ_ㅠ
<yemharc> komallm, ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 아이폰에서 트위터 로그오프 하려면 어떻게 해야하는지 아시는 분?
<yemharc> 계정설정 같은데에 있지 않을까요
<yemharc> 동기화 메뉴라던가
<yemharc> 가서 계정 삭제하면 될거같은데요;;
<shriekout> 계정삭제...
<shriekout> ...
<shriekout> 아이폰 자체에 있는 계정 말씀하시는거죠? ㅎㅎ
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / CPU 쿨러의 평균 회전비가 3400RPM 부터 시작 하옵니다..
<yemharc> shriekout, 전 골수 안드로이드 유저입니다 :) (데헷)
<shriekout> :)
<yemharc> shriekout, 근데 그 기본적인 구조는 같을걸로 보이네요
<yemharc> 만약 계정 삭제에 따른 패널티가 있다면 안내문구로 보여줄겁니다
<shriekout> 안드로이드에서도 로그오프 메뉴는 없나요?
<yemharc> 네
<shriekout> 그참...
<yemharc> 로그오프는 없고, 동기화 메뉴에 가서 gmail 이외의 계정은 삭제하면 그냥 로그아웃으로 처리합니다
<yemharc> gmail 계정의 경우에는 개인 프라이버시 보호 명목으로 폰 공초를 시켜버리구요
<shriekout> 친구가 물어봐서... 알아보고 있는 중인데...
<shriekout> 스마트폰 신기하군요... ;;;
<shriekout> 로그오프가 없다니... ;;;
<yemharc> 음......뭔가 오해가 있는듯 한데 제가 말한 계정은
<komallm> 일단 재설치 완료 했네요 ^^
<yemharc> 폰의 통합게정 이런게 아니라 트위터면 트위터 계정......이런거요
<shriekout> 네
<yemharc> komallm, 일단 리붓을 하세요
<shriekout> yemharc, 검색중인데...
<shriekout> 생각 외로 로그오프 어떻게 해요 이런 질문들이 꽤 많네요
<shriekout> 제가 신기하다고 한건...
<shriekout> 스마트폰에서 트위터 같은 어플들이 로그아웃이 없다는게 신기하다느거예요
<ndsin> 아
<ndsin> 머리아프다....
<shriekout> 얏홍 고수님께서...
<yemharc> shriekout, http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090401192607AAcLjQr  여기에 나와있군요
<shriekout> 아프시다니!!!
<yemharc> ........지우랍니다
<ndsin> 간만에 트위터에 누가 팔로우 했는데
<darkmeow_home> 얏홍 고수님이라니 -ㅠ-
<darkmeow_home> ...
<ndsin> 팔로우한 사람 아이디가....
<darkmeow_home> 새로운 사실을 알아버렸 ...
<ndsin> @YeSooNimdotcom
<darkmeow_home> -0-
<yemharc> ...............
<ndsin> 왠만하면 맞팔해주는데.............
<darkmeow_home> @LeeMyeongBakdotcom 이었으면 기절했을듯 -ㅅ-
<darkmeow_home> =3
<komallm> 재부팅 했어요 ^^: 부팅하자마자 온도는 70도 정도;;
<darkmeow_home> 가카님이 나를 팔로우하시다니 ㅎㄷㄷ =3
<darkmeow_home> 라고 -ㅅ- =3
<yemharc> komallm, 으음;;; 좀 떨어.........진 걸까요;;
<darkmeow_home> ndsin / 근데 어차피 팔로우 해도 이쪽에서 팔로우 안하면 상관 없지 않는가옹 -ㅠ-?
<ndsin> 그렇음니다
<komallm> 두고보고 있는중인데요. 별반 변한건 없는듯 싶습니다 ㅠ_ㅠ  On-Demend로 설정 맞춰놓고 한번 두고 봐볼까요?;;
<yemharc> komallm, 저랑 완전히 같은 모델이시죠?
<ndsin> 으흠
<ndsin> 잠 자기 싫어요
<ndsin> 집에 온지 30분도 안됐는데 12시라니
<komallm> 네 같은 모델이에요 ^^
<yemharc> Acer Aspire One Fusion 522 - C5C017
<komallm> 네 맞아요 ^^
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 책상같은데에 딱 붙이고 1시간 이상 사용했을 때에
<yemharc> 온도가 50도 정도로 유지되면 저랑 같은겁니다
<komallm> 지금 아무것도 하지 않은 상태에서 책상에 딱 붙여놓고 보고 있어도 최소 58도 정도 나오는것 같아요
<komallm> 웹페이지라도 하나 열면 70대로 훅~ 점프 하네요;
<komallm> 지금은 68도정도 유지하는것 같아요
<komallm> 그래도 어제 처럼 기본 80대에서 돌아가다가 90찍는 일은 없네요;; 그나마 다행인가요?
<yemharc> komallm, 으음;;; 대체 저랑 뭐가 틀린걸까요;;
<yemharc> komallm, 인터페이스는 유니티죠?
<komallm> 네 유니티 사용하고 있어요
<yemharc> komallm, 그래픽 드라이버는 제한된 드라이버 뜬걸로 하신거고요?
<komallm> 그래픽 드라이버는 ati 홈피에서 까탈리스트 받아서 설치했구요
<yemharc> 11.4?
<komallm> 네
<komallm> 최신으로 ^^;
<yemharc> 그럼 나머지 20도?는 그 차이일지도 모르겠네요
<yemharc> 저는 오픈소스 드라이버 쓰거든요
<yemharc> 그놈3랑은 영 안맞더라구요
<yemharc> 그리고 유니티가 좀 무거워요
<komallm> 그렇군요 ^^ 저도 그럼 까탈리스트 지우고 오픈소스 드라이버로 한번 갈아타 봐야겠네요
<yemharc> 음......
<yemharc> 드라이버는 제한드라이버 설치 프로그램에서 지우시면 되고
<yemharc> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<yemharc> 요기 등록하신 다음에
<yemharc> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 내일도 콤뿌따 강의 부탁 드리옵니다..
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, 저도 잘 부탁드립니다 (__)
<komallm> 안녕히 가세요 ^^
<komallm> 좋은꿈 꾸시구요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> .....아........슬슬 자긴 자야겠는데.........
<yemharc> komallm, 이건 제 생각입니다만, 아마 유니티와 그놈3의 차이가 더 큰거라고 봅니다
<komallm> 네 ^^
<komallm> 그럼 저도 한번 시간내서 그놈3에 도전을 해봐야겠네요 ^^;;
<komallm> 신경써서 답변 주셔서 감사해요 ^^;;
<komallm> 제가 잡아서 주무시러 못간건 아닌지 모르겠네요 ㅠ_ㅠ
<yemharc> komallm, 그놈3는 정말 쉽게 얹어져요
<yemharc> 잠은.......피곤한건 아닌데 내일하고 모레는 출장이라 ㅎㅎ ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<yemharc> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<yemharc> 아, dist-upgrade 전에 sudo apt-get update로 갱신하구요 ;;
<yemharc> dist-upgrade 하시면 패키지 몇개가 안 깔릴거에요.
<komallm> 네 ^^
<yemharc> sudo apt-get -f isntall 하셔서 강제로 설치하게 한 다음에
<yemharc> sudo apt-get install gnome-themes-standard
<yemharc> 까지 하고 리붓하시면 잘 돌아갑니다
<yemharc> 다만 dist-upgrade에서 시간이 좀 걸려요
<komallm> 그렇군요 ^^
<komallm> 한번 깔아봐야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<komallm> 언제 오프 모임 나가게 되면 그땐 직접 음료수 한잔 대접하도록 할께요 ^^;; 항상 도움 주셔서 감사드려요
<yemharc> 아하하;;; 음료수는 모임에서 줘요 ㅎㅎ;; 마음만 감사히... (__)
<komallm> ㅎㅎ 네 ^^
<komallm> 엌 이제는 부팅이 안되는 사태가 ㅠ_ㅠ
<yemharc> 엥
<yemharc> 뭘 하셨길래;;
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> 오픈소스 드라이버 설치하셨죠?
<komallm> 네
<yemharc> 그 카탈리스트는 지우셨고요?
<komallm> 네 지웠어요
<komallm> 적용시키려고 재부팅 했는데 로그인 화면으로 넘어가질 않네요
<yemharc> 그 뭐냐, 복구모드 아시죠? 그걸로 부팅하세요
<komallm> 네 부팅했어요
<komallm> 자꾸 귀찮게 해드리네요 ㅠ_ㅠ
<yemharc> 루트권한으로 /etc/X11/xorg.conf 파일을 여세요
<yemharc> Section "Device"
<yemharc>         Identifier "Default Device"
<yemharc>         Driver "ati"
<yemharc> EndSection
<yemharc> 요걸 적어 넣으시고 저장한 뒤 리붓요
<yemharc> 리붓전에 확인좀 하죠
<yemharc> dpkg -l |grep fglrx
<komallm> 아래 부분에 적어넣으면 되나요?
<komallm> 아니면 원래 있던걸 수정해야 하나요?
<yemharc> 원래 있던건 이름 바꿔버리시고 새로 작성하세요
<shriekout> 서울대 본관 밤 10시 30분 부터 점거농성 돌입...
<yemharc> shriekout, 서울대는 왜 그런대요 (...)
<shriekout> http://www.vop.co.kr/A00000400539.html
<shriekout> 법인화 반대로.. 학생총회 열어서... 총회통과되고... 바로 점거농성 들어갔대요
<shriekout> 카이스트, 서울대, 등록금...
<shriekout> 교육문제로 전국이 몸살
<yemharc> 그러게요......
<komallm> vi 에디터에서 커맨드 모드 들어가는게 esc키 아니였나요?;
<shriekout> 맞죠 esc
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> esc -> :
<yemharc> 아...........내가 돌아버리겠네 ㅠㅠ
<shriekout> 돌리고~ 돌리고~
<shriekout> =33
<yemharc> 그냥 야밤에 뛰쳐들어가서 해주고 올까 (.......)
<yemharc> grub 터졌다고 해서 알려주고 있는데
<yemharc> 그냥 뛰어가는게 빠르겠어요
<yemharc> 명령어만 똑같이 치라는데 안되는 이유가 대체 뭘까요
<shriekout> 원격 작업할 때...
<shriekout> 문제는 기계가 아니라... 항상 사람이예요 =3
<komallm> ㅠ_ㅠ
<shriekout> 사람이 연산 오류...
<komallm> 그런거죠 ㅡㅜ 제가 문제에요
<shriekout> ...
<komallm> yemharc님 이제 부팅 되었어요 ㅠ_ㅠ 피곤하실테니 어서 가서 쉬셔요;;
<komallm> 저때문에 너무 고생하신듯;;
<yemharc> komallm, 잘 되나요?
<yemharc> 아뇨 komallm 님이 아니라 제가 아는 다른사람때문에 죽어가요 ㅠㅠ
<komallm> ㅎㅎ
<komallm> 일단 부팅은 되었는데
<yemharc> ?
<yemharc> komallm, 여전히 발열 심한가요?
<komallm> 네 여전히 마찬가지에요 ^^;
<yemharc> 이긍;;
<yemharc> 이쯤되면 범인은 유니티군요 ㅎㅎ
<komallm> 그놈으로 가야겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 근데 그놈3로 옮기기 불안하시면 그냥 ubuntu-desktop으로 그놈2.x대로 가시는것도 방법이에요
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 역시 밀옹 초천잿!
<yemharc> 전 10.04 -> 10.10 -> 11.04 -> gnome3........까지 아무 문제없이 오긴 했습니다만 (...)
<komallm> 유니티좀 써볼까 해서 11.04로 왔는데
<komallm> 이래저래 장벽에 -0- 부딛히네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 전 유니티는 데탑 아니면 별로 추천 안해요
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, 주무시러 가신다던 분께서 난데없이 오셨군요;;
<komallm> 10.04 쓸때가 맘 편했다 싶어요;;
<yemharc> 전 되려 10.04에서 고생했어요
<yemharc> 유 무선 IRQ충돌을 그때 막 겪던떄라 ......
<yemharc> 지금은 뭐......그냥저냥 꼼수로 쓰고 있습니다마는......
<yemharc> 뭘 가져다 해봐도 IRQ충돌은 사라지지를 않더군요
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 아.. 허접콤맹인 저에게는 초천재 밀옹의 방대한 지식이 그저 부러울 뿐입니다..
<komallm> 아 이어폰 꽃았을때 스피커로 소리 빠지는건 혹시 해결하셨어요?
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, 네트워크 마스터께서 저같은 걸 부러워 하시는건 그냥 남의떡 커보인다로밖엔 안 보입니닷 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 그게 참 애매한데요
<yemharc> ......되다 안되다 합니다 (...)
<komallm> 그렇군요;;
<yemharc> 아직 좀 더 들쑤셔 봐야할거같아요
<yemharc> 뭔가 좀만 더 삽질하면 해결을 볼거같긴 해요
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 어찌 저같은 허접콤맹이 넥떡 맛스타 가 되겠사옵니까? 콤맹을 놀리시면 3년동안 여친 안생기시옵니다..
<komallm> 전 그냥 3000원짜리 USB 사운드 카드 끼워서 -_-);
<komallm> 밖에서는 대충 그렇게 사용중이거든요
<komallm> 근데 이거 웃긴게 오른쪽 왼쪽 -_-);; 바뀌어서 나와요 소리가 ㅎㅎ
<Ponics_OTL> 흠냐.. 모뎀을 거시기 해야 할듯 하옵니다.. 아쉽게도 저번 세미나에 허접 콤맹으로써의 취약점인 데모시연을 못하였사옵니다..
<yemharc> 그러고 보니 그날 데모시연은 장비가 제대로 작동을 안했던건가요?
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 맞사옵니다.. 장비중 하나의 장비가 문제가 발생 하였사옵니다..
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 원래는 시연 데모가 먼저이고 그리고 설명을 하려고 하였사옵니다..
<yemharc> 그렇군요...
<Ponics_OTL> 아마도 시간이 되면... 상암 분도님 아지트에서 거시기를 할 생각 이옵니다..
<Ponics_OTL> 아 유명한님의 사무실에서 전기를 합선 시킬 계획도 있사옵니다..
<yemharc> 합선;;
<Ponics_OTL> 아.. 그리고 더 웅대한 계획이 있사옵니다.. 대학교 우ㅂㅌ 강의때 급습 하여 PLC 모뎀으로 전기를 합선 시키고 빠지는 웅대한 계획이 있사옵니다.
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋㅋ;;;;
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 그 다음의 상황은 초천재 밀옹께서 해결하여 주옵소서..
<yemharc> 내일 출장때문에 일찍(?) 들어가겠습니다
<yemharc> 다들 안녕히 주무세요 :)
#ubuntu-ko 2011-05-31
<grr> ni hao
<cartes_> xie xie
<cartes_> 안녕하세요
<grr> 안녕하세요. 아침에 다들 쌀은 챙겨 드셨나요?
<cartes_> 밥먹었어요 방금
<cartes_> grr님은 드셧쎄여?
<grr> 전 아침부터 호랑이 기운이 넘치는 콘후로스트를 먹구 왔죠
<grr> 호랑이는 커녕 고양이 기운만 나네요
<cartes_> 냐웅
<hacking_u> 상당히 조용한...(?)
<Alsen> 오전이니까요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Alsen> 안녕하세요
<hacking_u> 안녕하세요!
<yemharc> 오늘 함정카드에 걸렸습니다
<hacking_u> 11.04 막 설치했습니다
<hacking_u> 함정카드가 뭔가요
<hacking_u> ㅋ
<yemharc> 오늘하고 내일이 출장이라 선릉에 왔는데
<Alsen> 결혼하실 분들은 일본으로 가세요
<yemharc> 역에서 근무지까지 논스톱으로 15분을 걸어가면서 쓰레기통 한개도 안보이고 (...)
<Alsen> 지금 일본 여성들의 결혼률이 지진 후에 급증했다고 하네요
<yemharc> 쓰레기 버려져 있는데다 담배꽁초 얹었더니 과태료 (....)
<yemharc> 이뭐병
<Alsen> 예밀씨, 강남에서는 쓰레기통 기본적으로 없구요, 쓰레기 버리면 파파라치가 사진이나 영상 찍고 벌금뜯어먹어요
<yemharc> 네 그래서 함정카드
<yemharc> 역시 서울은 사람 사는데가 아니에요
<Alsen> 말은 제주도로 보내랐고, 사람은 서울로 보내랐는데;;
<hacking_u> 과태료.....
<yemharc> 요즘 세상엔 인터넷 되는대로 보내면 됩니다 :)
<hacking_u> 근데 저는 원래 무단투기를 안해봐서...<
<Alsen> 그러면 과테말라 또는 소말리아 가실래요? 거기 해적들도 인터넷 쓰더라구요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 대지진을 겪은 이후 일본 여성의 가치관에 변화의 조짐이 보이고 있다. 결혼보다는 미혼이 주는 자유로운 삶을 선호해온 여성들이 가족과 자녀, 결혼에 관심을 갖기 시작한 것. 실제로 30일 산케이신문에 따르면 일본에서 회원 수가 가장 많은 온라인 결혼중개업체 ‘오네트’의 경우 여성 회원 가입자가 쇄도하고 있다. 지난해 같은 달에 비해 지
<Alsen> 난달 결혼상대를 찾는 자료 청구건수는 15%가, 결혼에 골인해 탈퇴하는 회원 수는 20%가 증가했다.
<Alsen> http://www.hani.co.kr/arti/society/society_general/480441.html
<Alsen> 현재건설중입디다
<hacking_u> 한IRC 접속하기 참 힘들다는... ollehwifi에서 irc 6667막아놨음 -_-
<Alsen> 6668로 해보세요
<DoA> 포트를 막는 이유가 뭘까요? ㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> 글쎄요 대체
<hacking_u> IRC포트가 그렇게 싫은가
<Alsen> 잠정적 해커 유입을 막는 게 이유겠죠
<hacking_u> 학교든 어디든 죄다 막아대서 8001포트 freenode랑 8080포트 HanIRC로 해야되서요
<Alsen> 각 포트별로 고유적으로 하는 일이 있는데
<DoA> 학교 무선랜은  vnc도 막아놨는데 이유를 모르겠네요 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 6667이 TelNet 종류가 아니었나 싶어요 ㅋ
<hacking_u> .... 텔넷이었나요
<hacking_u> 여하튼... 그리고 또 궁금한게.... SSL연결 IRC는 왜 돼는 데가 없는지
<hacking_u> 좀 그렇더라고요 매번
<hacking_u> 현재 gmail facebook twitter 모두 강제 https 사용중입니다<
<Alsen> 으음.. ;;
<grr> 막으면 VPN 또는 SSH 터널링을 이용해 보시는걸 추천드리네요
<Alsen> 정리하고 쇼핑하러 다녀와야 겠네요
<Alsen> 오늘은 왠지 어제보다는 조금 선선할 듯한.. .
<Alsen> 뿅!!!
<Terras> 안녕하셔유.
<hacking_u> SSH 터널링 쓸 줄 몰라요 ㅜㅜ
<hacking_u> 현재 올레와이파이>넥서스원>USB케이블>노트북으로 테더링 상태...
<grr> 어딘가에 니눅스 컴을 두고 SSH 서비스를 켜구
<grr> 소켓 프록시를 해주는 sockcap 이란 프로그램이 있거든요?
<grr> 거기 소켓 프록시 주소로 SSH 서버 넣으면 되요 /.\
<hacking_u> 아 그러니까
<hacking_u> 제가 집에 서버를 돌리고
<hacking_u> 그거로 우회 SSH 터널링 하라는 말씀이군요
<grr> 네
<hacking_u> 정작 노트북 한대가 전재산
<hacking_u> ....
<grr> ㅜㅜ..
<grr> 혹은 VPN 서버를 어딘가에 두고 쓰시거나..
<grr> IPTIME 공유기 중에 VPN 서버 지원하는거 많으니까 그걸로도...
<hacking_u> 음... 그건 고려해봐야겠군요
<hacking_u> 근데 iptime은 쓰기 싫다는...
<hacking_u> 그리고 또다른 의문점....
<hacking_u> 어째서 제가 HanIRC 우분투 서버 접속하자마자 여섯 분이나 나가신걸까요 ㄷ
<hacking_u> 제가 무슨 잘못이라도...
<Terras> 공포... 려나.
<hacking_u> ........?!
<Terras> 혹시 git사용하시는분 계시나여..
<grr> 아뇨..
<cartes_> 소프트웨어 개발할때 버전관리 프로그램이져?
<Terras> 원격 으로 저장소좀 구성하려는데 구성이 어찌될지 몰라서그러는데요..
<grr> 파워 svn
<Terras> 넵.
<Terras> svn 도 쓰고 git도 쓰고 하면 좋을거같아서여.
<cartes_> 웹표준 잘하시는분?
<yemharc> Terras: git 간단하게라면 압니다만...
<Terras> 음,
<Terras> 아직 svn에 길들여(?)져 있어서인지 svn을 교체하려고 하는식으로 사용하려고 하는데요.
<yemharc> 음...뭐 굳이 바꾸실 필요 있을까 싶은데요;;
<Terras> 다른것보다 ssh로 접속하는 방식이 그래도 안전할거같아 찾아봤는데 윈도우 상에서는  copssh라는 걸로 외부랑 연결(?)시키더라구요...
<yemharc> 뭔가 기밀을 요구할 정도의 소스코드인거군요!
<yemharc> 그것도 외부와 공유해야 하는
<yemharc> 뭐, 농담이구요
<Terras> ㅎ
<yemharc> http://namhyung.springnote.com/pages/3132772   여기가 제가 아는 곳 중에선 제일 정리가 잘 되어 있습니다
<yemharc> 목차도 있으니 필요한것만 찾아서 보시면 도움이 될거에요
<Terras> 그럼 혹시
<Terras> git 서버와 이클립스의egit을 사용하는 구성같은것도 있을까요.
<yemharc> egit 설치법이랑 사용법중에 어떤걸 말하시는건가요?
<yemharc> 설치법이라면 추가 어플리케이션 설치로 하시면 되고
<yemharc> 사용법은 Windows -> Show view -> Git repogitories 선택으로 하시면 됩니다
<yemharc> 그러면 Create new git repository 라고 새로 git 생성할 수 있어요
<Terras> 음
<Terras> msysgit이 설치된 상태에서 ssh서버만 추가해주면 외부에서 접속할 수 있는건가요?
<yemharc> 서버가 외부에서 접속 가능한 상태라면요
<Terras> ok... 감사합니다... 도움이 되었습니다..
<yemharc> :)
<grr> ㅣ)
<komallm> 안녕하세요 ^_^
<cartes_> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<cartes_> yemharc, 꽤나 공부 했어요
<cartes_> 인제 의욕을 찾았답니다 ^^ ㅋ
<cartes_> XHTML+CSS 공부하거든요..
<yemharc> cartes_: 아마 모르긴 몰라도 저보다 더 잘 아실겁니다
<yemharc> 저 웹쪽은 전혀 몰라요 :)
<cartes_> XHTML, HTML 표준안 개정 같은거에 대해서 꽤 아시던데요^^
<yemharc> 개념을 아는거랑 사용법을 아는건 틀리니까요
<cartes_> 사용법 저두 처음부터 다시 배우는중이에요 ㅋㅋ 헥헥
<cartes_> 예전엔 테이블격자 정도면 만사오케이 였는데 말이죠
<yemharc> 제 한계는 테이블에서 멈춥니다
<yemharc> CSS같은건 정말 봐도 모르고요 (...)
<yemharc> (대충 짐작이야 합니다만)
<cartes_> C++, Java 보단 쉽잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<cartes_> 저는 언어중에 C언어 포인터가 제일 어려웠던것 같아요
<yemharc> 포인터는 원래 좀 지저분해요
<yemharc> (...)
<cartes_> 하드웨어 설계자 입장에서 봐야하는것 같아요 포인터는
<yemharc> 그정도까진 아닌데
<yemharc> 그게 쓸데없이 포인터의 포인터가 가능해서 그래요
<cartes_> 흠.. 성공과 실패를 좌우하는 1%의 컴퓨터, 프로그래밍 원리
<cartes_> 이런거 볼려구요
<cartes_> 답답하잖아요
<yemharc> 하드웨어 개발 할거에요?
<cartes_> 아니요
<cartes_> http://drake.kr/index.php?mid=app_c&document_srl=4705
<cartes_> C 싫어하는데 솔직히
<cartes_> Python, C++를 봐도
<cartes_> 레퍼런스개념정도는 없는 언어가 없어요
<cartes_> 그렇다면야 이해를 확실히 하는게 좋을것 같아서요ㅗ
<cartes_> yemharc, 계시나요?
<yemharc> 네?
<yemharc> cartes_: ping
<cartes_> 아 안녕하세요?
<yemharc> ?
<yemharc> 무슨일로 찾으셨어요?
<cartes_> 그냥 안바쁘시면 컴터관련 대화할려구요
<cartes_> ^^
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇa...
<yemharc> KT랩실이긴 한데.... 그냥저냥 대화 정도는 가능할거같네요
<cartes_> 그렇군요
<cartes_> 어디 딴데가셨다오셨어요?
<yemharc> 점심시간요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 여긴 점심시간을 많이 주네요
<yemharc> 무려 1시간 30분..
<cena_> 안녕하세요
<cartes_> 하드웨어 개발은 안할거에요;
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<cartes_> 그래도 프로그래밍 할떄 프로그래밍원리에서 못벗어나는것 같아요
<yemharc> cartes_: 웹 개발도 분야가 나뉘어요
<yemharc> 웹 프로그래밍이냐 웹 디자인이냐 웹 마스터냐 등등
<cartes_> 넵
<cartes_> 마스터는 뭔지..aa 웹운영자인가요?
<yemharc> 일단 뭘 목표로 하고 계신가요
<cartes_> 웹퍼블리셔요
<yemharc> 원래 웹 마스터...라고 하면 보통 PM이긴 한데....
<cartes_> project manager?
<cartes_> PM?
<yemharc> 네, 원래는요 (...)
<cartes_> 그렇군요
<yemharc> 근데 웹 퍼블리셔라....
<yemharc> 차라리 웹디자인까지 공부하세요 (....)
<yemharc> 국내 웹 업계 사정상 웹 퍼블리셔는 그냥 비정규직 취급이라......
<yemharc> 보통 웹 디자이너......를 뽑는다 = 퍼블리싱도 한다   를 기반으로 깔고 사람을 뽑아요
<cartes_> 아 그렇군요
<yemharc> 그리고 그렇게 할 능력이 있는 사람도 수두룩하구요
<cartes_> 전 비정규직 좋아라 해요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 웹 퍼블리셔는 웹 개발자가 아니기 때문에 더더욱 그렇죠
<cartes_> 근데 그렇게 알고있습죠;ㅋ
<cartes_> 와우
<cartes_> (웹디자이너, 웹코더, 웹프로그래머)묶어서 web development라고 하는줄알았는데용
<yemharc> 맞아요
<yemharc> 원래 실질적 SE개념으로 따지고 들면 뭘 개발하던 최저 인력은 상당히 많습니다.
<yemharc> PM, Devlope, Design, QA/QC, Architechure.....당장 요거에 한명씩만 할당해도 말이죠
<yemharc> 하지만 실제로는 그런거 없습니다
<yemharc> 정말 규모가 50명 100명 이러지 않는 이상은 개발자 1~2명, 팀장 1명, 나머지는 디자인 (....이라 쓰고 그래픽 노가다라 읽습니다)
<cartes_> 그냥 궁금해졌는데 yemharc 님은 어느직에서 일하세요?a
<yemharc> 일단은 QC네요
<cartes_> 아하
<cartes_> 저는 계속 하고싶은 공부하면서
<cartes_> 더 방향을 틀어야져
<yemharc> 그게 맞아요
<yemharc> 사실 전 QC가 목표는 아니었는데
<yemharc> 이리저리 하다보니 ㅎㅎ;;
<yemharc> 먹고는 살아야 공부든 뭐든 한다는게 참......
<cartes_> 아... 독립하면 그렇져;
<cartes_> 아직 독립을 안하다보니 -,-;;
<cartes_> 걍 집에서 돈타쓰고
<cartes_> 집에 살고
<cartes_> 외국계 기업에 가면 좋다던데, 외국계기업은 어떤거보나요?
<cartes_> 영어
<cartes_> ?
<cartes_> yemharc님도 외국계기업에 가시면 좋을것 같아요
<yemharc> 외국기업이라 ㅎㅎ;;
<yemharc> 전 되려 drake님처럼 프리랜서가 끌리는데요
<cartes_> 저두여
<yemharc> (아...물론 프리랜서에 환상은 가지지 마세요.)
<cartes_> 일없을때는 굶는다고 하더군요
<yemharc> 프리랜서 생활 한 1년 해봤는데
<yemharc> 실력 이런건 둘째치고
<yemharc> 일감 받는게 정말  힘듭니다
<cartes_> 스티브잡스처럼 해봐요 ==3
<cartes_> 영감을 스티브잡스같은사람한테 받아서..
<cartes_> pirates of sillicon valley봤는데
<cartes_> 의욕이 솟아나더군요
<yemharc> 잡스횽의 의욕을 받으면 회사서 쫓겨납니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes_> 아녀 프리랜서할때용
<cartes_> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그럼 암에 걸리겠군요! (VIVA~)
<cartes_> 사람나름이죵 ==3
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그냥 잡스형 인생은 너무 다이나믹해서 말이죠
<cartes_> 아 iCon 책 읽다가 말았어요
<yemharc> 딱히 책이 아니어도
<yemharc> 그냥 큰 줄기만 봐도 그렇지 않나요
<cartes_> 다이나믹한거요? 암걸리는거여?
<cartes_> 다이나믹 한 느낌입니다..
<yemharc> 4명이서 간신히 유지만 하던 쪼그마한 기업인 애플을 순식간에 대기업으로 만들고
<yemharc> 운영진끼리 분쟁나서 쫓겨나서 픽사 만들어 대박내고
<yemharc> 다시 돌아와서 I~ 시리즈로 관련 시장 트랜드의 선두를 달리고
<yemharc> 암 걸렸다가 회복하고
<cartes_> 훔냥
<cartes_> 컴공과 3학년때 학생들 듣는게 Computer Architecture인가요?
<yemharc> 글쎄요;; 전 대학 안다녀봐서;;
<cartes_> 아..
<cartes_> CA는 고사하고
<cartes_> 그냥
<cartes_> 포인터, 레퍼런스 개념이 힘드니
<cartes_> (제경우..)
<cartes_> 힘든건 아닌데 아리까리 하네요
<cartes_> 성공과 실패를 결정하는 1%의 프로그래밍 원리
<cartes_> 이런거 도서관에서 빌려와야겠어요
<yemharc> 그거 예전에 유명한 책이었죠
<cartes_> 아 님도 보셨어요?
<yemharc> 꽤 오래전인걸로 기억해요
<yemharc> 고등학생쯤이었던거같은데...
<yemharc> ....음... 더 나중인가...
<cartes_> 이야..
<cartes_> 그럼 고등학교졸업하시고 바로 취직하셨어요?
<yemharc> 군대 갔다가요
<cartes_> yemharc님 실력이면 병특가셨으면 좋았을텐데
<yemharc> 집 사정이 그렇게 시간 허비할 상황이 아니었어요
<cartes_> 네에
<yemharc> 여튼 당장에 돈이 필요했던 때라서
<cartes_> 네엡
<yemharc> 저금해서 모았던 돈 4천 집에 주고 19에 바로 군대 갔다가
<yemharc> 나와서 한 1년은 취직이고 뭐고 그냥 막노동에 뭐에 한번에 2잡 뛰었죠
<cartes_> 4천만원 학생때 모으시다니 다댄하세요
<yemharc> 알바를 중1때부터 했거든요
<cartes_> 전 조그만것들 빼곤
<cartes_> 알바못해봤음
<cartes_> 자꾸 떨엉져서리
<cartes_> 전 고3되서 모은돈이 100만원정도였어요
<cartes_> 열심히 모았는데 그냥 그정도 더군요
<cartes_> 안녕히~
<yemharc> 보통은 그게 정상이에요
<ihavnoth> 19에 4천 모으셨으면 정말 대단하시네요
<cartes_> yemharc 안녕하세용~
<yemharc> cartes_: ㅇㅅㅇ/ 안녕하세요
<cartes_> 뭐하세요?
<yemharc> ihavnoth: 뭐어, 어릴때고 집에 붙어 살아서 돈은 안나가는데 쓰는것도 없어서 모인거죠
<yemharc> cartes_: 일하지요
<ihavnoth> 제가 고3때 4천이 있었으면.... 아마도 삼성 주식을 샀을지도 ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 제가 고3 당시면 IMF 후폭풍이 슬슬 가라앉을때던가 그래요
<cartes_> 요새 KT주식은 어떤가요
<cartes_> KT가 SKT보다 훨씬 싸던데
<cartes_> 통신품질은 사실 현재 KT가 제일 좋잖아요
<cartes_> 전 돈있다면, KT주식 사고싶음
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> jincreator: 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<grr> ni hao
<jincreator> Shì de, nǐ hǎo.
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<grr> 안녕하세요
<imsu> grr: 네 안녕하세요 ^^
<grr> 혹시 OOP C 잘 아시는분 계신가요?
<cartes_> grr, C는 공부했어요
<cartes_> C++, Objective-C도 아니고
<cartes_> OOP C라는게 있나요?
<grr> C에서 OOPC방식으로 구성하는 거에요
<grr> OOP
<grr> typdedef로 속성값을 가졌을때 해당 속성값 변경시 event를 주고 싶은데 아시는분 있나 해서요
<grr> 리스너처럼 /.\
<cartes_> 흑.. 어렵네요
<grr> ./
<Jinseok> 곤니찌와 ㅋ
<Jinseok> irc 굉장히 오랜 만이구뇽
<Jinseok> 일요일,월요일 안들어 왔으니까요
<Jinseok> 다들 바쁘신가보죠?
<Jinseok> 저는 그럼 게임하러 갑니다
<grr> ni hao
<leehyunin> grr, ni hao
<jasonjang> xin hao ?
<grr> xie xie
<grr> GG
<grr> exit
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 안산에서 전기공사 알바 하실분 모집합니다..
<Ponics_OTL> 헛.. 전기 공사..
<Ponics_OTL> 저같은 허접 전기 시다도 될려나효 ?
<drake_kr> 님은 고수자네염
<Ponics_OTL> 뺀지질 겨우함...
<Ponics_OTL> 전기 전혀 모름...
<drake_kr> 근데 안산이에요..
<Ponics_OTL> 만지면 죽는다는 것 만 알고 있심..
<Ponics_OTL> 저 아무컷토 몰라효~!
<drake_kr> 항상 직원은 뽑으려 하는데 하려는 사람은 없고..
<drake_kr> 근데 꼭 이런 분들이 이력서에 빽빽하시더라.. ㄱ-
<Ponics_OTL> drake_kr: / 전 할줄 아는것이 아무것도 없고 이력서도 휑~! 합니다.
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 어쩌지..
<drake_kr> 돈은 아마 많이 주진 않을거 같아서 젊은 애들쪽으로 뽑으려 하는데..
<Ponics_OTL> 헉... OTL
<Ponics_OTL> 역시 좌절 이군효..
<drake_kr> 어차피 단기고.. 노느니 하신다면 환영입니다만..
<Ponics_OTL> 안산이면 거리가 ... 좌절 이옵니다..
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<Ponics_OTL> 무슨일인지 알려 주옵소서...
<drake_kr> 제 친구가 다니는 회사인데.. 항온항습기쪽 공사에요
<drake_kr> 회사명은 세원시스템이고요
<Ponics_OTL> 아.. 저같은 허접 콤맹 , 허접 전기쟁이 이가 가기엔 너무 캐파가 큰 회사 입니다..
<drake_kr> 잘 알려진 회사는 아니고 좀.. (가)족같은 분위기의 회사구요.. ㅎㅎ
<imsu``> drake_kr: 전기공사 알바? ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> drake_kr: 알바 뛰십니까? ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> imsu :: 아니 안산 근처 사는분중에 노는분 있으면 알바 하시라고..
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<cartes_> imsu님
<imsu``> cartes_: 넹
<imsu``> drake_kr: 아하 그런거군요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes_> 같이 피씨방 가실래요?ㅎ
<imsu``> cartes_: 헉;; 피시방 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu``> 평일에는 안가유 ㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes_> 넴 ㅋㅋ 그럼 술마시러는여?
<imsu``> cartes_: drake_kr님 집으로? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes_> 아녀 그냥 석계역 이런곳;
<imsu``> ㅋㅋ 요즘엔 할게 많은데 ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<cartes_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu``> 머.. ㅠ.ㅠ;;;
<imsu``> 돈도 못 벌고 바쁩니다 ㅋㅋ
<cartes_> 전 술은 안마셔서 안가여 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋ 뭐에요 떠본거임? ㅋㅋ
<cartes_> 아녀 어떻게 사람을 감히 떠보겠어요
<imsu> 헐 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그럼 왜 술마시러 가자고 하셨어요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes_> 그냥 가볍게 장난으로 말한건데, 생각치못하게 imsu님이 진심으로 받아들이셔서;
<drake_kr> imsu :: 불냉면 먹으러 가자
<drake_kr> im buying
<imsu> drake_kr: ㅋㅋ 언제요?
<imsu> cartes_: ㅋㅋ 그런가요 ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<drake_kr> 이따가?
<imsu> drake_kr: 저 수업 10시에 끝나유 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<drake_kr> 바쁜가?
<imsu> 10시에 끝나면 너무 늦지 않나요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 저야 상관없는데 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 난 괜찮은데 냉면집이 문제네
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ 아 그런가요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 냉면집이 늦게까지 하려나? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 전 약속을 잡는다면 10시에 도착 가능합니다 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 그럼 오늘 보기로 하고
<imsu> 으헙 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 음... 트랜스포머3 개봉날짜가 이제 한 달 앞으로 다가왔군요...
<drake_kr> 냉면집 문 닫았으면 딴거나 먹지뭐
<imsu> cartes_님도 참여? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 큭큭
<cartes_> 아 멀면 너무 늦어지는데용;
<drake_kr> 운동삼아서 걸어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> cartes_: 어머님이 멀리까지 걸어가면 좋아하실거임 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 저번에 단거 너무 많이 드신다고 뭐라하시던데 ㅎㅎ
<cartes_> 네 저 당뇨끼가 약간생기는바람에;
<drake_kr> 그리고 엄청 매운거 먹으러 가는거니 오실거면 각오하고 오시고..
<cartes_> 헉 저 아무거나 잘 못먹어요
<cartes_> ㅠㅠ
<cartes_> 우리 다 그러지 말고 스타2 즐기러갑시당
<drake_kr> imsu :: 성북역 바로앞이니까 이따가 10시쯤 보자구
<imsu> drake_kr: 네 알겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> cartes_: 스타2 너무 어려워요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 그 옆에 해장국도 맛있던데 히히
<drake_kr> 봐서 닫았으면 거기로 가자고
<Seony> 아... 나도 스타 하고잡다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 문 닫았으면 그거 먹으로 가죠 ㅎㅎ
<cartes_> 써니님 저랑 스타해요
<drake_kr> 저번처럼 다이소 앞에서 봄?
<imsu> Seony: cartes_ 님하고 같이 한판 뜨세요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> drake_kr: 넵 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> cartes_: 저 2 하는데요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes_> 스타2 북미판 이에요 저
<Seony> 오... 나도 북미판인데.. ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 나도 북미판..
<cartes_> 더러운 친구놈들탓에 샀어요
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 일단 오늘은 못하고 담에요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes_> drake_kr, 한국에서 디지털구매 않되지않나요?
<Seony> imsu는?
<drake_kr> 하고싶다고요
<cartes_> drake_kr, 해요
<drake_kr> 한국계정이지만 영문판
<imsu> Seony: 아 전;; 한국 피시방 판 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 큭큭
<Seony> imsu: 컴 사양이 좀 되면 내 계정을 빌려줄텐데 ㅎㅎ 아쉽네
<cartes_> 서니님 윈도에서
<cartes_> 스타2해요?
<cartes_> 아니면?
<Seony> cartes_: 저 윈도우 없는 거 알면서.. ㅎㅎ
<cartes_> 그럼 맥으로?
<Seony> 윈도우만 없는 게 아니라 일반 PC도 없잖아요.
<Seony> 네. 맥으로... 왜요? 맥용도 있는데.
<cartes_> 네
<cartes_> 그냥 윈도아닌게 멋지잖아욤 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 맥용은 하드웨어 사양을 좀 더 요구해서... 그래도 그런대로 할만해요.
<Seony> 사실 작년에 겜용 데탑 하나 있긴 있었는데... 필요없어서 팔았어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그거까지 있으니까 컴이 너무 많아서...
<cartes_> 미국은 풍족한 나라라서 그런지
<cartes_> 컴스펙도 더럽게 좋게쓰고
<cartes_> 몇대씩 쓰고 그러더군요
<Seony> 풍족하다기보단 가격이 싸죠...
<cartes_> 미국애들보니 필요한만큼만 쓰면되지
<Seony> 맥서버, 아이맥, 맥북프로, 소니 바이오, 여기에 데탑까지 해서 총 5대가 있었는데 다 쓰지도 않는 걸 갖고있어봐야 먼지만 차더라구요...
<cartes_> 이야..
<Seony> 원래 미국이, 세일할 때 한 번에 확 사서 창고에 박아두고 쓰는 스탈이잖아요...
<Seony> 암튼 그래서 데탑은 그냥 팔아버렸어요.
<Seony> 어차피 겜할 시간도 없고...
<cartes_> 맥이나 소니 바이오 같은경우 프리미엄 이미지때문에
<cartes_> 가격비싸져..
<Seony> 바이오는 많이 안비싸요.
<cartes_> 저도 소니 바이오 가지고 있는데 왜샀는지..
<cartes_> 바이오 비싸지않나요?
<cartes_> 2300불
<cartes_> 이렇게 하던뎅..
<Seony> 사양이 아주 고급인가보죠...
<cartes_> 다들 2000불 전후반
<Seony> 옛날에는 바이오는 어지간해도 가격이 아주 쎘는데, 지금은 그렇게 안해요...
<Seony> 700불이나 800불만 해도 한 대 사거든요..
<cartes_> 아마 이동성강조 안한애들인가부네요
<Seony> 아뇨. 저희집에 있는 바이오 800불 주고 샀는데 아주 괜찮은데요.
<cartes_> 몇인치에요?
<Seony> 15인치요
<cartes_> 아 저는 초박형들 말했어요
<Seony> 예전에 제 바이오 800불 주고 샀는데 한 6개월 후에 Costco에서 700불에 팔아버리더라구요. 살짝 짜증...
<cartes_> 우와
<cartes_> 6개월 정도면
<Seony> 초박형이면 바이오건 어디건 다 비싸잖아요. 좀 typically 얘기해야죠 ㅎㅎ
<cartes_> 사용료로 칠수도;
<Seony> 암튼... 바이오도 요즘은 그냥저냥... 가격은 많이 안비싸요.
<cartes_> 네에..
<Seony> imsu: 근데 피씨방 가면 돈주고 구입 안해도 스타2 할 수 있는 거야?
<imsu> Seony: 네 가능합니다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 피씨방은 공짜에요
<imsu> Seony: 제 컴 사양은;;;; ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 스타 2 하면 죽어버릴걸요? ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<cartes_> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> `안녕하세요
<cartes_> yemharc, 집에 오셨어요?
<cartes_> 퇴근해서?
<yemharc> 후으
<yemharc> cartes_, 네 퇴근한겁니다
<cartes_> spq
<cartes_> 넵
<cartes_> lisp lisp
<cartes_> 엠핡님은 어떤 프로그래밍 언어들 하시나요?
<yemharc> 음...lisp하고 쉘?;;
<yemharc> 사실 잘 하는 언어 그런거 없심다 ㅇㅅㅇa...
<yemharc> 그냥저냥 끼워맞추기 수준이에요
<kjm89> 안녕하세요? 잠깐 질문이 있는데 Gallium3D란 녀석을 Nomodeset에서 이용하는 방법 아시는 분 있나요?
<Alsen> 비가오니 공기가 무척이나 상쾌하군요
<Alsen> 금연 이틀하고도 5시간째인데... 과연.. 상쾌하니까 담배가 더 생각나는.. 이런 #@%@#%!
<shriekout> 오오
<shriekout> Alsen, =ㅅ=b
<yemharc> Alsen, 담배는 끊는게 아니라 평생 참는거죠
<yemharc> kjm89, 갈리움이면 kde 패널 말하시는건가요?
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 꾸바닥.. 밀옹 오셨군효..
<Alsen> 신년목표였던 금연을 지금에서야 시작하는.. ;;
<kjm89> 아니요. 갈륨을 쓴 오픈소스 드라이버요.
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, 안녕하세요
<Seony> Alsen: 오... 첫 시작을 잘하셔야... ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> kjm89, ATI 그래픽카드인가요?
<kjm89> 네
<Alsen> 과연 잘 될런지..
<yemharc> 그럼 그거 말고 다른 드라이버 설치하세요
<Alsen> 일단 담배 구입자체를 안하고 있어요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 라이터도 버리고 ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 아.. 오늘도 겁나 녹아다를 하였답니다... 하지만 초천재 밀옹께서 오늘도 콤뿌따 강의를 해주실꺼라는 희망을 가지고.. 일을 하니 전혀 힘이 들지 않았습니다.
<yemharc> nahanstar, 안녕하세요
<Seony> Alsen: 참고로 저는 성공했습니다. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> kjm89, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<nahanstar> 네 안녕하세요..ㅎㅎ
<Seony> Alsen: 담배 생각이 완전히 없어지는데 1년 6개월이 걸린다고 하고, 니코틴이 폐에서 완전히 없어지는데 7년이 걸린대요.
<yemharc> kjm89, sudo apt-get install xserver-xrog-video-radeon
<kjm89> yemharc님 fresh xorg-edgers를 하면 X가 죽습니다.
<yemharc> 그거 xorg.conf에 설정 집어넣어야 해요
<yemharc> kjm89, sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf 파일 안에 싹 비우고 다음 내용만 집어넣으세요. 원본 xorg.conf파일은 백업해두는걸 추천합니다
<yemharc> Section "Device"
<yemharc>         Identifier "Default Device"
<yemharc>         Driver "ati"
<yemharc> kjm89, 그리고 부팅하시기 전에 기존의 드라이버는 삭제해두시는 편이 좋구요
<kjm89> 네 해볼게요. 감사합니다.
<yemharc> kjm89, 일단 시도해보시고 뭔가 또 막히면 오세요
<kjm89> 네 감사합니다.
<yemharc> kjm89, 그리고 괜찮다면 http://seowonjung.com/users/seowon/weblog/17df6/UbuntuKo_Rules.html  요것도 한번 읽어주시구요
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 오늘은 어떤 강의를 해주실런지효 ?
<yemharc> ;;
<yemharc> 으음;;
<yemharc> 아니 그것보다 제가 어쩌다 매일 강의(를 빙자한 시험)를 하게 된건가요?!
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 그건 기분 탓이옵니다...
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, 기...기분탓인가요;;
<yemharc> 허나 이곳은 사용자를 위한 IRC!!!
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 넵.. 기분 탓이옵니다.
<cartes_> 제가 웹표준 강의를 해볼게요
<yemharc> cartes_, 부탁합니다 :)
<yemharc> cartes_, 여기 표준이 뭔지, 왜 필요한지조차 개념을 못 잡는 사람이 있습니다. 설명해주세요.
<Ponics_OTL> cartes_: / 초천재 밀옹 다음으로 초천제 카테스옹....
<cartes_> 헐 부담스러워용 -0-;;
<yemharc> (전 대체 포닉스님께 어떤 이미지로 찍힌걸까요 정말 ㅠㅠ)
<yemharc> (아니...이미지고 뭐고 인남캐인걸 실제로 보셨건만......ㅠㅠ)
<cartes_> 천재이미지
<cartes_> 인남캐가 뭔가요?
<yemharc> 인간 남자 캐릭터
<yemharc> (........)
<cartes_> ...
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 겉보기 등급 오덕후 하지만.. 콤뿌따 실력은 초천재. 그리고 우ㅂㅌ 를 잘하는....
<cartes_> 우변태를 잘하는...
<yemharc> 오......오덕후 orz
<yemharc> 살을 더 빼야 할까요.........
<cartes_> 저도 살빼야함
<yemharc> 나이가 차츰차츰 올라가면서
<yemharc> 은근히 살이 붙는게 느껴집니다......
<yemharc> 사람은 그렇게 둥글둥글해 지는거군요 (................................................................어?)
<yemharc> 저녁먹고 오겠습니다아 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 아.. 녹아다로 하루하루 연명하는 허접 콤맹에게 희망을 주시는 밀옹~!
<cartes_> 웹표준이 준수되면 자연스럽게
<cartes_> PC에서의 최신웹브라우저,
<cartes_> 모바일기기에서의 웹브라우저
<cartes_> 리눅스에서의 웹브라우저
<cartes_> 시각장애인용 스크린리더
<cartes_> 맥에서의 웹브라우저에서
<Ponics_OTL> cartes_: / 헉.. 그렇게 깊은 뜻이 있었사옵니까.. 역시 초천재 cartes_ 옹...
<cartes_> 기기에 가리지 않은
<cartes_> 웹페이지들이 제작될수있어요
<Ponics_OTL> cartes_: / 그런데 한가지 궁금한 점이 있사옵니다... 웹표준을 한다고 해도.. 각각의 브라자 제조 업체 에서 " 님하 즐~! "
<Ponics_OTL> 하면 어떻게 되옵니까 ?
<cartes_> 그런 브라우저는 인제 도태될것 같아요
<cartes_> Firefox, Chrome, IE8,9
<cartes_> 에서 똑같이 보인다면
<cartes_> 다른곳에서 다르게 보이면
<cartes_> 어~ 왜 너만 이상하게 보이는데
<Ponics_OTL> 그리고 저같은 허접콤맹 및 일반인들은 IE 가 인터넷 브라자의 표준으로 알고 있사옵니다..
<cartes_> MS IE가 짱이져
<cartes_> 미국은 Firefox도 꽤나 대중화 되었다군요
<cartes_> MSIE 버전 뭐쓰세요?
<Ponics_OTL> 그리고 웬지 엑티브X 가 설치 안되면 왠지 불안 하옵니다..
<cartes_> IE8쓰시면 될것같으신데용?
<cartes_> 저는 IE8깔아놓고 기본브라우저는 Firefox써요
<Ponics_OTL> 아.. 제가 아는 웹디 고수분들 중에는... 웹표준 해야 한다고 막 불안해 하시는 분과 " 웹표준? IE 표준을 배워! " 라고 하시는 분이 있사옵니다..
<cartes_> 웹표준이라는것은 World Wide Web Consotium(W3C)[http://w3.org]에서 제정해요..
<Ponics_OTL> 국내에서 IE 에서 화면이 거시기 하면 웹페이지 가 잘못 된걸로 생각 하옵니다...
<cartes_> 이제는
<cartes_> IE6 에서 화면이 이상하면
<cartes_> IE8로 버전을 업글해야한다는 의식이 조금은 생기지 않았어요?
<cartes_> IE사용자들을 위해서 IE8가 생겼잖아요 IE8 웹표준준수 브라우저로 알아요.. Acid3 Test에선 좋은점수는 못얻었지만
<Ponics_OTL> 아..그런것이옵니까 ? 크롬이나 사파라 혹은 불여시 에서는 정상적으로 보이는 페이지가 IE 에서 이상하게 나오면.. 그 페이지는 잘못 제작된 페이지라고 하옵니다..
<shriekout> 오늘 트윗에 호환성에 대한 글이 하나 올라왔더라구요
<shriekout> 오픈소스의 장점 중 하나는 호환성인데
<shriekout> 한국에서의 호환성은 ms에서 돌아가는가 안 돌아가는가의 문제다
<shriekout> 이런 글...
<cartes_> 그러게요
<cartes_> 제가 만난 웹프로그래머도
<Ponics_OTL> 넵.. 저같은 허접 콤맹도 IE 에서 이상하게 나오면 그건 페이지 가 잘못 되었다고 생각 하옵니다..
<cartes_> IE6쓰세요?
<cartes_> 포닉스님 IE도 IE나름이에요.. 버전이 어떻게 되시는데요?
<Ponics_OTL> IE6 은 일단 무덤에 가있으니 논외로 하심이..
<Ponics_OTL> IE7 과 IE8 쓰고 있사옵니다..
<shriekout> PC방에는 부활해 있던데요 ㅋㅋ
<cartes_> 저는 오늘 IE6썼었어요
<Ponics_OTL> IE 의 버전 의 문제가 아니라.. 국내의 인터넷 = IE 라는 이상한 논리와 듣보잡한 믿음이 문제 라고 생각 하옵니다..
<cartes_> 그러게요
<cartes_> 발끈하는 내용이네요
<cartes_> MS의 봉도 아니고..
<shriekout> 흠... 그 논리는 맞는것 같아요
<shriekout> 한국은 인터넷이 아니고... 인터라넷이잖아요 =3
<cartes_> 한국은 몇몇 포털들이
<cartes_> 잡고있는 PC통신이죠
<Ponics_OTL> 그래서 웹표준을 아무리 주창해도... 차라리 IE 의 표준을 배우라고 말한 웹코더의 말이 더 신뢰가...
<cartes_> 그런 코더는 진짜 이상한 코더네요
<cartes_> 아 말 취소할래요
<cartes_> 혹시모르니까요^^;;
<Ponics_OTL> ㄴㄴ 전 그 말이 이해가 가옵니다... 최소한 항쿡에서는효....
<Ponics_OTL> 클라이언트들이 IE 에서 만 보고.. 이상하게 나오니
<Ponics_OTL> 클레임을 건다고 하옵니다.. IE 에서만 이쁘게 나오면
<Ponics_OTL> 문제 없이 계약을 성사 시킬수 있으니 말이죠..
<Ponics_OTL> 어차피 먹고 살기 위해서 웹코더 나 웹디를 하는 세상이니깐효..
<Ponics_OTL> 사람들이 다양한 브라자를 쓰지 않은 이상... IE 가 표준이다 라는 이상한 논리는 깨지지 않을꺼라 생각하옵니다.
<drake_kr> 흠
<cartes_> IE버린지가 전 옛날이라서 잘...
<cartes_> 버려도 불편하지 않게 된지가 옛날이더라구요
<Ponics_OTL> 훔... 그나마 웹표준을 일부 지원하는 IE9 는 XP 에서는 설치도 안되옵니다...
<drake_kr> 전 IE 안 버렸는데요
<drake_kr> 도대체 누가 AX를 버리고 누가 IE를 버렸는지 모르것심
<Ponics_OTL> 따라서 IE7 과 IE8 에서 페이지가 이쁘게 나오면 능력있는 웹코더 이옵니다..
<drake_kr> 많은 웹코더들이 저처럼 12개 브라우저에서 테스트를 해주면 좋으련만
<Ponics_OTL> IE9 는 빗흐타 나 윈도그 7 마리 이상이어 설치 된답니다..
<drake_kr> 지금 한국 대다수의 웹들이 최신 기술을 택하지 않는것은 IE때문이 아닙니다
<Ponics_OTL> 그런데 XP 유저가 대부분인 시장 바닥에서...
<drake_kr> 돈때문이죠
<shriekout> 돈이 ie 이지 않나요?
<shriekout> 12개의 브라우져에 테스트 하고 표준 인식을 맞추는 것 보다
<drake_kr> 갑-을간의 상관관계 때문이죠
<shriekout> 그냥 ie 하나에서만 잘 돌아가게 만드는게 시간이나 인건비 절감
<drake_kr> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=17523
<drake_kr> ㄴㄴ 웹코더들도 웬만하면 표준 지키고 싶어합니다
<Ponics_OTL> 아.. 역시 초고수 분들이라서 대단들 하시옵니다..
<drake_kr> 그럼 전 임수 만나러 가볼게요
<Ponics_OTL> 역시 이 우ㅂㅌ 채널에서는 너무나 방대한 고급 정보와 기술들이 넘처 나옵니다..
<drake_kr> 그에 대해서 전 할말이 많긴 한데 임수랑 약속을 해놓은 상태라
<drake_kr> ie+ax쪽 개발이 편해서 그렇다는 편견을 많이들 가지고 계시는데.. 그건 아니라는거고요..
<shriekout> 흠...
<shriekout> 표준은 만들 필요 없는거군요?
<shriekout> 표준 만드는게 오히려 돈낭비라는 논리로 들립니다만?
<Ponics_OTL> 훔.. 돈낭비 가 아니라..
<drake_kr> 표준이 있고 그건 브라우저들이 지켜야 하는 것들이고
<drake_kr> 코더들은 멀티브라우저 지원쪽만 신경쓰면 되는거죠
<drake_kr> 구글도 표준을 지키지 않지만 뭐라고 하지는 않잖아요
<shriekout> 그냥... ms에서 만든
<shriekout> ie를 다른 브라우저들이 다 따라하지 왜 안 따라하느냐
<shriekout> 이런거 아닙니까?
<darkmeow_home> 냐옹 -ㅅ-
<Ponics_OTL> 그건 아니옵니다..
<darkmeow_home> 움 ... 3줄요약좀 -ㅅ- 고륵
<darkmeow_home> (귀찮아서 아래 3줄씩만 보는중)
<Ponics_OTL> 다른 웹 브라자들은 그래도 웹표준에 비스무리하게 따라 가려고 하는데 IE 만 ㅂㅌ짓을 하고 있는데 그 ㅂㅌ짓이 마치 표준인것 처럼 믿는 " 갑 " 들 때문에
<Ponics_OTL> 항쿡에서는 웹표준과 IE 에서의 이쁘게 나오는것에 대해서 웹코더들이 힘들어 하고 있다는 말뜻이었사옵니다..
<darkmeow_home> 움 -ㅅ- ... 이건 사족인데
<darkmeow_home> 원래 "웹 표준"
<darkmeow_home> 은 없어요 -ㅅ-
<darkmeow_home> Recommendation에 근거한  권고사안만 있을뿐
<Ponics_OTL> 빙고!
<darkmeow_home> 대부분 "표준이다" 라고 하는건 브라우저들이 쓰고 있는 "공통의 것" 들을 웹표준이라고 하지 ...
<Ponics_OTL> 그런데 국내에 소개된 웹표준 이라는 이슈와 관련 서적들을 보고... 웹코더들이 코딩을 하면.. IE 에서 이쁘게 나오지 않는것이 문제 이옵니다..
<darkmeow_home> IE가 교집합의 범위내에서 많이 벗어나 있는건 분명한 문젠데
<cartes_> IE8이라면 예쁘게 나오는걸요
<shriekout> 흠...
<darkmeow_home> 현실적으로는 IE만큼 레이아웃이 정확하고 깔끔하게 잘 나오는게 없다는게 문제 ...
<Ponics_OTL> 그래서 차라리 웹표준 보다는 IE 표준에 맞추는 걸 배워라... 머 이런 말도 나왔었다는 이야기 었사옵니다..
<darkmeow_home> 크롬같은거라면 모르겠는데 모질라(firefox)나 오페라나 이런것들 보면
<darkmeow_home> spacing이나 padding값같은거 주면 약간씩 차이가 나는게 있긴 해요 -ㅅ-
<darkmeow_home> ...
<Ponics_OTL> 머랄가... 아주 철저한 상업적 시점에서 보고 한 말인듯 하옵니다..
<darkmeow_home> 표라든지 이런게 약간 어긋나는게 눈에 보임 -ㅅ-
<darkmeow_home> 냐옹 -ㅠ-
<cartes_> http://submarine.or.kr/template/template_sub.htm
<cartes_> 여기는 다 똑같이 나올껄요
<Alsen> 오늘 날은 정말 선선한게 좋군요 ㅋ
<Ponics_OTL> 어차피 웹코더가 취미 활동으로 하지 않고 항쿡에서의 직업 이라면.... " 갑 " 이 요구하는 대로 " 갑" 의 눈에 보이는 대로 해줄수 밖엔 없는 것이 현실이라는....
<Alsen> 여름도 이랬으면 좋겠네요 ㅎ
<darkmeow_home> 일단 "갑"부터 때리고 시작 -ㅅ-m +
<darkmeow_home> 휴먼탓..휴먼탓..휴먼탓..
<darkmeow_home>  =3
<Ponics_OTL> " 갑 " = 돈 = 생계 = 먹을꺼
<cartes_> 포닉스님은 근데
<drake_kr> Ponics :: 그러니까.. 그 '을'이 '갑'에게 다른 브라우저를 보여주면서 '외쿡의 경우는..' 어쩌고 하면서 blahblah 스킬을 써야 하는데 말이죠
<cartes_> IE7쓰는데 특별한 이유라도 있으신가요?
<cartes_> 흠..
<cartes_> 저도 IE6 노트북에는 깔려있어요.. 더 심플에서 맘에 들더군요
<Ponics_OTL> cartes_: / 저요 ?
<darkmeow_home> IE7 쓰지 마시라옹 -ㅅ-;
<shriekout> 근데.. 실재로...
<darkmeow_home> 보안버그가 심각 -ㅅ-
<shriekout> 글로벌한 기업같은 경우...
<shriekout> 한국어 페이지는 ie에서만 봐야 제대로 보이지만...
<Ponics_OTL> cartes_: / 아.. 머 저야 허접 콤맹이라서요... 바탕 화면에 있길래...
<shriekout> 외국어 사이트는 어느 브라우저로 봐도 잘 보여요
<shriekout> 더 재밌는건... 언어만 외국어로 적혀 있지...
<shriekout> 같은 디자인에 같은 기능을 하는 웹페이지라는거...
<shriekout> 전 그게 더 신기해요
<drake_kr> 그건
<Seony> shriekout: 소송의 나라에서 어느 한 제품의 독점이란 곧 망하는 지름길이거든요. ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 외국어페이지가 좀더 최근에 생긴거죠
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 그죠... 외국 페이지가 최근에 생긴거겠죠
<shriekout> 그렇다면... 외국 페이지를 한국페이지로 끌고 오면 안되는건가요?
<drake_kr> 아 진짜 이제 안되겠다
<shriekout> 전 그게 궁금
<drake_kr> 임수보러갑니다
<shriekout> 넵
<Ponics_OTL> 머... IE 를 쓰는 이유는 콤뿌따 처음 살때 보면 바탕 화면에 있기 때문에.. 꼭 그건만 써야 하는 줄 알고 쓰는 이유와... 항쿡에서의 엑띠브X 를 설치해야만 인터넷 뱅킹을 할수 있다는 이유때문에
<drake_kr> 성북역에서 볼거니 오실분은 010-9890-2^11로..
<Ponics_OTL> 아무 의심 없이 쓰고 있습니다.
<cartes_> Ponics_OTL, IE7을 IE8로 업그레이드하는건 어떨까요..^^;;
<cartes_> 설득하고싶네요..
<Ponics_OTL> 아..전 콤맹이라서... 어케 업글 하는지 잘 몰라효...
<cartes_> 잉? 잘 아시는것 같은데.. 가짜컴맹아니세용?
<darkmeow_home> 금감원이 ActiveX를 쓰도록 압박을 넣은 이유가 업체측의 검은돈 전달인데
<Ponics_OTL> 머.. IE7 올린 이유도.. 사실 포털 사이트 가니 그림이 안보이고 화면에 IE7 로 올리라고 해서... 그전까지는 별 불편함 없이 " 오류보고 " 등의 메시지와 함께 꺼지는 거 빼고는 잘썼습니다.
<darkmeow_home> 이걸 MB한테 꼬질러서 더 조졌어야 =3 =3 =3
<darkmeow_home> 금감원넘들이 더러운 색퀴들이라 깔게 한두가지가 아닌 ...
<darkmeow_home> 이땅에서 일어나는 모든 비리의 "악의 축"
<Ponics_OTL> 우리 가카 욕하시면 안되심다.. 우리 가카는 민족의 영도자 이시며, 솔방울로 슈류탄을 맹그시고 한강 모래알로 쌀로 만드시는 분이십니다~!
<Seony> darkmeow_home: 제가 은행에서 일할 때 금감원 직원은 완전 암행어사 수준이었죠.
<Seony> 진짜 찍소리도 못합니다 .ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 음냐
<yemharc> (열띤 토론의 장)
<Ponics_OTL> 헛... 초천재 밀옹 재 등좡...
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 밀옹께서 한마디 하시면 바로 정리 되실듯...
<yemharc> 읭
<Seony> 다행히 금감원 감사는 안받아봤지만...
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 웹표준인가요....
<yemharc> 저랑은 생각이 조금 틀리네요
<yemharc> 웹표준이 있으니 그거만 지키면 어디서 어떤 브라우저든 잘 보일거다........라는건 맞기도 하고 틀리기도 합니다
<yemharc> 실제 우리나라 사람들이 파폭은 새 웹표준 쩔게 지켜주는데 그딴 IE 왜 쓰나요......같은건 사실 틀린 생각이죠
<Ponics_OTL> 자자... 웹표준 이건 IE표준이건 IT 공장 근로자 하면 모두 웹쪽 근로자 로 인식 되는것 자체가....
<darkmeow_home> 일단 금감원부터 한대 때리고 시작 -ㅅ-m+
<darkmeow_home> 갸아옹 -ㅠ- (침질질)
<Alsen> 씻고 왔습니다.
<Alsen> 여러분 전자파에 오염된 기름띤 개기름이 여기서도 보이는 듯 해요.
<darkmeow_home> 오늘 갸르릉 옹이 안보이시네  -ㅠ-
<Alsen> 좀 씻고 사용하세요. ㅋㅋㅋ
<darkmeow_home> 갸르릉~ 갸르릉~ -ㅠ-
<Ponics_OTL> IT 분야에는 다양한 분야들이 많은데... 아.. 그많은 웹디와 웹코더를 양성해 놓았는데... 그분들 현역에서 열쒸미 일하고 있겠지요 ?
<Alsen> Seony, 6월부터 금연... 과연 잘 지킬 수 있을지.. ㅠㅠ
<darkmeow_home> 웹코더가 웹코디로 보였 -ㅅ-
<Alsen> 하늘이 이 말하니까 우르릉 쾅쾅 거리네요
<darkmeow_home> ... "어이~ 웹코디! 물좀 가져와=3"
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, 거야 뭐... 일단 웹쪽이 3D-IT의 정점인지라
<darkmeow_home> 웹쪽이 진짜 보이는건 페이지 하난데
<Ponics_OTL> 지금은 이제 4D 로 업글 중이옵니다...
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<darkmeow_home> 뒤에서 삽질할게 좀 많아서 더럽긴 더러워요 -ㅅ- ;;
<Seony> Alsen: 저도 했는데 그까이꺼 대충 쉽게 하시면 되요 ㅎㅎ
<Ponics_OTL> 웹코더, 윕디, SE, 안드로메다 개발자
<Alsen> drake_kr, 포럼답글 보았는데요, 그래도 발표자들에 대한 준비는 더욱 필요해 보이더군요
<Ponics_OTL> 안드로메다 개발자를 왕창 육성 하겠다고 하옵니다.. 우리 가카 만쇄~!
<darkmeow_home> 안드로메다 어플쪽이야 별로 할거 없는데
<Alsen> Seony, 쉽다고 생각해서 더 미루는 듯 해요. 마약으로 분류도 안되어 있고
<darkmeow_home> 안드로메다 디바이스, 시스템 쪽은 삽질할거 겁내 많은게 문제 -ㅅ-
<Seony> Alsen: 제 경우는 오히려 담배랑 라이터를 주머니에 넣은 상태로 금연을 했어요.
<Ponics_OTL> 안드로메다 개발자 육성의 수준이 자바 와 웹페이지 정도 해서 육성할뿐...
<Alsen> Seony, 그럼 더욱 땡기는뎁;;
<Ponics_OTL> 그 많은 청년실업자들을 6개월짜리 코스로..
<Ponics_OTL> 취업을....
<yemharc> 능력 좋네요 (.....>)
<Seony> Alsen: 손만 뻗으면 언제든지 피울 수 있다보니까 오히려 더 절제를 하게됐죠
<Alsen> 흠..
<cartes_> yemharc IT현실이 어떤데요?
<darkmeow_home> 그놈의 노동부 지원 IT 교육 따위 없앴으면 좋겠 -ㅅ-
<cartes_> 웹>>
<Seony> Alsen: 그래서 금연 9년차가 됐죠.
<yemharc> cartes_, IT의 어떤 현실이 궁금하십니까
<darkmeow_home> Seony -ㅅ-)=b
<Alsen> Seony, 10개월 참은적이 고작이라.. ㅋㅋㅋ 휴가보내준다고 해서 미친듯이 금연;;
<Seony> ;-)
<darkmeow_home> Seony 매지옹 금연 트레이닝좀 시켜주시라옹 -ㅠ- ->Shriekout
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 많이 피우시나봐요...
<darkmeow_home> 텁텁 그 자체 =ㅅ=
<cartes_> 웹코더가 제일 하위직업이고 그런거요
<Seony> 담배 피울 때는 모르는데, 안피우는 사람 입장에서 흡연자의 입냄새는 상상을 초월한다는 말씀을 해드리고 싶습니다 ㅎㅎ
<cartes_> 웹쪽이 제일 3D이고
<cartes_> 그런게 궁금함
<yemharc> cartes_, 하위고 뭐고 이전에, 웹퍼블리셔 자체가 거의 보장을 못받는 직책이라 생각하시면 됩니다
<cartes_> 계층도(?)가 어떻게 되는지?
<Alsen> Seony, 그렇죠, 그래서 늘 껌, 양치질세트, 그리고 담배또는 커피후 가글 필수
<yemharc> 웹쪽이 3D라는건, 웹은 그야말로 Look It!! 이라......뭘 수정하던 눈에 바로 나와버려서
<Ponics_OTL> cartes_: / 지경부에 보시면... IT 종사자 별 표준 노임 설정한 자료가 있사옵니다.. 그걸 보시면 되시옵니다...
<yemharc> 시키는 입장에서는 '이거 닥달하면 어떻게든 된다'라는 인식이 박혀버린거죠
<Alsen> 10시로군요
<Seony> Alsen: 담배 피우는 남자랑 키스하는 여자는 정말 비위가 좋은 거 같아요. 저도 담배 피웠던 사람이지만 흡연자하고는 정말 대화도 하기 싫을 정도더라구요...
<Alsen> 강남은 현재 부슬부슬 비가 내리고 있습니다.
<yemharc> 막말로 돈만 내는 사람이 디버깅 010101010 주루룩 뜨는거 보고 뭘 알겠습니까 (.....)
<Alsen> 헐...
<Alsen> Seony, 전 흡연후 바로 키스한적도 있는걸요;;;
<darkmeow_home> ㅋㅋ 1010101010 ...
<Seony> Alsen: 대단한 여친을 두신 겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<darkmeow_home> =ㅅ= .. (침울)
<Alsen> Seony, 그땐 장난삼아 한것이니;;;
<Ponics_OTL> cartes_: / 정부 부터가 웹 관련 종사자들 과 일반 개발자들의 노임을 차별 합니다..
<Seony> 근데 피울 땐 몰라요. 끊고나서 알 수 있죠.
<Alsen> !@#$% 전 10시니까 야식 사러 마트에 잠시 다녀올까 해요
<Alsen> Seony, 아직까지 흡연녀와 키스한적이 없어서;
<Seony> 갑자기 펄이 생각나는 건 왜지...
<yemharc> 이긍
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 일찍 가보겠습니다.
<Seony> Alsen: 금연 1년 후에 알게되실 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> yemharc: 들어가세요
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 헉..
<Alsen> Seony, 아.. 8월달에 보시면 아시겠네요.. 제가 급 금연중일지 아닐지 ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 어디를 가시옵니까 ?
<yemharc> Seony, 넵. Alsen 금연 성공하세요 Ponics_OTL 내일 뵙겠습니다 ALL 다들 안녕히 주무세요
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, 약속이 있어서요
<yemharc> 그럼 이만
<Alsen> 예밀, 잘가요
<Alsen> 저도 잠시 먹거리(주전부리)좀 사러 다녀올게요 ㅋ
<Seony> 전 이만 자러갑니다.
<Seony> 이따 뵐께요
<Alsen> 네넹
<darkmeow_home> 이마트에 "주전부리" 라고 써서 파는 군것질 거리들을 파는데
<darkmeow_home> 건포도 땅콩 아몬드 이런거 (술안주)
<darkmeow_home> ...
<cartes_> Ponics_OTL, 님
<cartes_> IT종사자별 표준 노임
<cartes_> 구글 네이버에서 검색해봐도 않보여요
<cartes_> 링크좀..
<Ponics_OTL> cartes_: / 지경부 혹은 통계청에 보시면 나옵니다.. 아 통계청 자료실에 보면 있을 꺼에요..
<Alsen> 냠냠
<cartes_> Ponics_OTL, 못찾고 이상한글들만 찾았네요 -_-;; 하하
<cartes_> 그냥 아시면 알려주세요;
<cartes_> 아는 친구가 사실인지는 몰라도, 미국에 자기회사에 기술배우면 써주겠다고 공부해서 오라네요;;
<cartes_> 말만이라도 고마운거죠 어휴
<Ponics_OTL> cartes_: / 항쿡이세요 ?
<cartes_> 그럼요;
<cartes_> 한국이고 말구요
<cartes_> 한국이면 한국법에 따르라는거죠
<cartes_> 그런말 하면 좌절한답니다-,-;;
<cartes_> 호잉
<cartes_> 아 자기회사에서 기술배우란게 아니고
<cartes_> 이미 배워서 오라는거져
<Ponics_OTL> cartes_: / 학생이신가효 ? 아니면 직장인 ?
<cartes_> 그냥 일반인이에요
<cartes_> 공익근무자
<Ponics_OTL> cartes_: / 하고 싶으신 일이 어떤 분야 이신데효 ?
<cartes_> 웹개발자나 프로그래머요
<cartes_> 말씀하세요;
<cartes_> 힝
<Ponics_OTL> cartes_: / 그럼 하고 싶으신데로 하시는 것이 좋을듯 합니다. 어차피 자신이 하고 싶은 일을 할때가 가장 덜 힘드니깐요..
<cartes_> 네에;;
<cartes_> 그냥 한국 IT종사사 계층 이란걸 말씀하시니까 알고싶어져서요 =_+
<Ponics_OTL> cartes_: / 아무리 주변에서 그 일이 힘들다 돈이 안된다고 해도.. 본인이 그 일에 만족하고 덜 힘들다고 느끼면 하는 겁니다.
<cartes_> 네... 키보드 두들기고 컴터 앞에 앉아서
<cartes_> 구조들 정리작업하는게 재밌어요..
<Ponics_OTL> cartes_:  / 야근 하면서 코피도 좀 쏟아보고 코피 쏟고 야근했는데 클라이언트가 " 이건 아닌데 ? " 라는 반응에 팀장이 " 넌 밤새 뭐한거야?!!! " 라고 깨고 머 그런 상황이 즐거우시면 하시도 됩니다. ㅋ
<cartes_> 흠..
<cartes_> 그때 가서 걱정해야져 뭐 그런건
<Ponics_OTL> 타인때문에 야근을 밥먹듯이 해야 하는 상황이 좋으시면 하셔도 되고요..
<Ponics_OTL> 아.. 너무 암울한가...
<Ponics_OTL> 쇼크 먹으신듯...
<Ponics_OTL> 하지만.. 그게 현실이라는거.. 특히 IT 3D 업종은 일하는 시간 에 비해 노임이 턱없이 낮다는거...
<cartes_> IT 3D 업종은 뭘말하는거에요?
<Ponics_OTL> 웹코더, 웹디자이너, SE
<Ponics_OTL> 웹코더(웹프로그래머)
<cartes_> SE는?
<cartes_> 소프트웨어 엔지니어요?
<Ponics_OTL> 아니효...
<cartes_> 그러면요?
<Ponics_OTL> 시스템 엔지니어 머.. 서버 관리자라고 하죠..
<cartes_> 아..
<Ponics_OTL> 이렇게 해서 3D 업종 입니다..
<cartes_> 저 샤워하러 가볼게요.. 또 많이 알려주세요
<cartes_> 알고있어야
<Ponics_OTL> 3D 입체 업종이 아닌.. IT 업종중에도 최하층
<cartes_> 어떤거요?
<Ponics_OTL> 아까 말한 업종들이요..
<cartes_> 네
<Ponics_OTL> 웹관련 업종과 서버 관리자
<Ponics_OTL> 그게 최하 계층 업종이라고요..
<cartes_> IT업종 계층 좀 알려주세요
<cartes_> 최하층이면 그 위층들은 어떤게 있는지요..
<Ponics_OTL> 그 위부터는 DIY 입니다.. 자기주도 학습 이라고 들어 보셨지효 ?
<cartes_> 네?
<cartes_> 스스로 알아보라는 말씀이세요?
<Ponics_OTL> 인터넷에 찾아 보시면 다 나옵니다.. :)
<cartes_> 않나와요..;;
<Ponics_OTL> 웹 서핑 도 콤뿌따 숙달 능력 입니다.. 계속해서 하시면 원하시는 자료를 쉽게 찾으실 겁니다. :)
<grr> ni hao
<Alsen> 저는 자러 갑니다.
<Alsen> 굿밤!
<grr> bye
<darkmeow_home> 갸르릉 -ㅠ-
<darkmeow_home>  =3
<grr> grr =3=
<grr> alz와 egg가 왜 아직도 존재해 먹는지에 대한 불편한 진실을 알았어요
<darkmeow_home> 그냥 돈벌어먹으려고 하는게 목적.
<darkmeow_home> =3
<darkmeow_home> 일반 사용자의 "알약의 편의성 중독"에 편승한 ..
<grr> zip이나 다른 압축은
<grr> 다운로드 사이트에서 필터링이 되는데
<grr> alz랑 egg는 안된다네요..
<ndsin> gkdk
<ndsin> 하아
<ndsin> 슬픈
<ndsin> grr 그 이유가 맞습니다
<ndsin> 근데 그게 존재 이유는 아니죠
<ndsin> 예전 저작권보호 기술업체 다닐때에도 몇년 전인데에도
<ndsin> 이미 zip 압축 해제정도까지는 고려되어서 설계되었었으니까요
<grr> 네, 존재 이유라고 말한건 제가 좀 편파적으로 이야기 한 것 같네요
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 그런데 문제는 이스트소프트하고 협약 맺은 쪼은 alz 모듈까지 받긴 합니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 아아.. 그렇군요
<grr> alz도 허프만 방식이었던가요?
<ndsin> 어떤 압축 방식인지는 모르겠네요
<ndsin> 그냥 모듈만 제공받아서 압축해제하는 형태이니까요
<grr> 아.. 짬뽕이군요..
<grr> 아..
<grr> 알집도 자체 포맷 나오기 전까지는 잘 썼었었는데..
<Ponics_OTL> 알집이나 머 그런거... 사실 저같은 허접콤맹들에겐 귀차니즘 때문에 쓰는거라는..
<darkmeow_home> 알집 따위 없었을때
<darkmeow_home> 도스 시절에는 -ㅅ- ...
<darkmeow_home> arj a -r -va 이런식으로 막 커맨드 입력해서 압축하고 그랬는데 -ㅅ-
<Ponics_OTL> 머 지금도 그렇게 써도 됨... 단지 윈도그 껍데기만 씌워서 한것임.. 오픈소스는 코멘드 파라메터 가 백그라운드로 돌아 갈뿐..
<darkmeow_home> 프론트엔드가 코어를 망쳐버렸 ...
<Ponics_OTL> M$ 의 의도대로 사용자가 세뇌 된것 같습니다.
<Ponics_OTL> 플러그 앤 더머
<eb3ha4el> #ubuntu
<imsu> drake_kr: 잘 들어가셨습니까 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ 잘들어왔당
<drake_kr> 비 엄청 오넹
<imsu> drake_kr: 그러게요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 천둥번개 치고 난리가 아니네요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 시간 맞춰 잘 들어간듯 ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 비는 안 맞으셨습니까?
<imsu>  ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> http://comic.naver.com/webtoon/detail.nhn?titleId=15640&seq=1&weekday=mon
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이번에도 등교시간이 되니까 살아나더라고 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 웃겨 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 이거 완전 대박인데요? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 오늘은 식고자라
<drake_kr> 내일보셈
<imsu> ㅋㅋ 네 주무십숑 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> imsu :: 만화보지 말고 씻고 자라고
<imsu> drake_kr: 벌써 24회 ㅋㅋㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2011-06-01
<grr> ni hao
<grr> nihao
<cartes_> test
<cartes_> 연결되었나요?
<cartes_> 안녕하세요 어서오세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<grr> ni hao
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<grr> oops
<yemharc> grr : oops! your pay not found!
<dnd^Seony> Hi
<yemharc> dnd^Seony, Hello~
<yemharc> dnd^Seony, dnd...........Death aNd Decay?
<dnd^Seony> haha
<yemharc_> not?
<dnd^Seony> sorry. my ubuntu box doesn't have a korean input method yet.
<dnd^Seony> DnD is the company name where I'm working for.
<dnd^Seony> ok. i need to reboot the computer to chat with korean language.
<yemharc_> k
<DnD^Seony> 다시 왔습니다...
<cartes_> 헬로?
<cartes_> hi?
<yemharc_> 네 어서오세요
<DnD^Seony> 나비를 설치했는데 리붓이 귀찮아서...
<yemharc_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DnD^Seony> 리붓 안하고 한 1주일간 쓰다가, 챗할려고 리붓 햇어요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc_> 1주일 리붓 안해도 된다니 부럽네요 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc_> 전 싫어도 1주일에 한번은 리붓을 해야해서...... 건물이 타워  x차...같은 시리즈 건물(?!)이라
<DnD^Seony> 터미널을 워낙 많이 띄워놓고 작업을 하다보니 리붓이 좀 귀찮거든요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc_> 돌아가면서 전기 아낀다고 건물 전체 전원차단을 하더군요
<yemharc_> (물론 사람 없는 밤시간)
<DnD^Seony> 흐.. 그렇군요..
<yemharc_> http://goo.gl/kDH72  .........재밌어 보이네요
<yemharc_> 내년쯤에 폰 새로 바꾸면 쿼티 가지고 놀아봐야지 (......)
<DnD^Seony> 아... 전 시간 좀 쪼개서 세벌식 자판이나 좀 연습해야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc_> 전 세벌식은 영 적응이 안되더군요
<DnD^Seony> 저도 사실 한 번 연습했다가 포기햇|었어요
<DnD^Seony> 군대에 있을 때 시간 많으니까 해봤었죠... 근데 손에 익은 걸 쉽게 포기하기가 어렵더라구요...
<Terras> 안녕들 하시져..
<DnD^Seony> Hi
<yemharc_> Terras, 안녕하세요
<grr> hi
<grr> 전 세벌식이랑 네츄럴 키보드는 영 적응이 안되서 못쓰겠더라구요.
<Terras> 세벌식 키보드랑 기존키보드(?)랑 자판이 다른가요?
<yemharc_> 좀 많이 틀립니다.
<yemharc_> 우리가 보통 알고 있는 자판은 두벌식이라고 하죠
<Terras> 음, 일반 키보드에 키배열만 바꿔서 세벌식을 쓰는걸로 알고 있어서 나중에 한번 써봐야지 했었는데..
<DnD^Seony> Terras, 세벌식을 치면 대충 쳐도 700타가 나온다고 해요 ㅎㅎ
<grr> 전 아직도 독수리타법으로 치기때문에... 세벌씩은 GG에요
<cartes_> vaio 라면 http://www.nbinside.com/note_list/list_view.php?no=127&page=1&cate=0&company=20800&note_cpu_company=1&note_cpu=18&note_vga_type=&note_lcd_size=
<cartes_> 이거가 꼭 가지고 싶네용
<cartes_> DnD^Seony, 이거 130만원 대로 떨어졌어요
<DnD^Seony> cartes_, 아직 안나와요. 거기 사이트가 여기서 연결이 좀 느린듯..
<DnD^Seony> 넷북인 거 같은데요..
<DnD^Seony> 넷북 맞아요?
<yemharc> grr, 허나 코드를 채 갈 때에는 날카로운 독수리겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 전 소니 놋북은 손 안대기로 옛날에 결심했죠
<cartes_> http://cafe.naver.com/joonggonara.cafe?iframe_url=/ArticleRead.nhn%3Farticleid=51040853&
<cartes_> 넷북하고 노트북하고 명확히 어떻게 구별해요?
<yemharc> 성능?
<yemharc> 좀 애매하긴 한데
<yemharc> 넷북 자체는 일단 노트북의 하위 개념이라 노트북이라 해도 틀린건 아니고요
<cartes_> 이동성을 엄청 강조한 제품이고 고성능은 기대안하셔야 할겁니다
<yemharc> 일반적인 넷북의 정의는 12인치 이하 사이즈에 가격대는 아무리 높아도 60만 이하인 녀석들을 말하죠
<cartes_> 3D작업같은거
<cartes_> 저거는 나올때 150~210만원이었어요
<yemharc> 3D작업은.........성능 빠방한 데탑도 힘듭니다 (......)
<DnD^Seony> 제게 넷북이란, 아톰CPU달리면 무조건 넷북입니다. ㅎㅎ
<cartes_> 아톰CPU가 그렇게 나쁜가여?
<cartes_> 흠..
<yemharc> 하이폴리곤 랜더링 작업같은거 시간이랑 뭐랑 계산하면 보통 램 8그램 달아주거나......그보다 더 보통은 서버에게 연산시키죠
<yemharc> 반대라고 보는데요
<DnD^Seony> cartes_, 나쁘다기보단 용도가 다르잖아요...
<cartes_> 타블렛PC보다 조금더 큰 PC에요
<cartes_> 거기다가 11인치스크린에
<DnD^Seony> 예를 들자면... 전 안해봐서 모르겠는데 아톰으로 컴파일하는데 적합한 환경은 아니잖아요...
<cartes_> 그렇군요
<cartes_> 음..
<cartes_> 아톰이 어떤시피유인지 아직도 정확히몰라요
<yemharc> 아톰CPU는 당연히 모바일 하드웨어니 성능은 부족하고, 전력소모가 적어요
<yemharc> (덧붙여서 성능이 낮다고 무조건 전력 적게 먹는건 또 아닙니다)
<cartes_> 저게 7시간 간다고 하니까
<cartes_> 5시간가겠네요
<cartes_> 제노트북이 5시간 간다고 써있었는데
<cartes_> 빠방하게 쓰면 3,4시간가거든요;
<yemharc> 그건 당연한거죠;;
<DnD^Seony> 아톰이 어떤 씨퓨인지 모르신다면... http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/%EC%9D%B8%ED%85%94_%EC%95%84%ED%86%B0
<DnD^Seony> cartes_, 성능에 관계없이 시간이 중요하시면 넷북도 좋은 선택인데, 성능이 중요하시다면 넷북은 선택하시면 안되겠죠...
<cartes_> 네에.. 저는 웹서핑 정도밖에 안해서;
<cartes_> 웹서핑, 채팅, 인스턴트메시징
<yemharc> 그럼 넷북 사세요
<DnD^Seony> 맥북은 성능에 시간까지 좋으니.. ㅎㅎ 그래서 비싸긴 하지만..
<yemharc> 허나 맥북에 윈도우를 설치하면 그 장점도 하늘로 증발하죠
<cartes_> 맥북 에어요?
<grr> 아톰 Z계열은 쓰기 힘들어요
<DnD^Seony> cartes_, 에어든 프로든 다 배터리 오래가요..
<yemharc> 그리고 국내에서 맥북을 구매하는 사람의 절반 정도는 큰 돈을 주고 맥북의 '디자인'을 구매합니다
<cartes_> grr, 아톰 Z계열 어떻게 쓰기 힘든데요>?
<DnD^Seony> cartes_, 참고로 제 맥북프로 15인치는 그래픽카드 사용 안하면 7시간 가더라구요...
<DnD^Seony> yemharc, 네.. 우리나라의 어쩔 수 없는 웹 환경 땜시... ㅎㅎ
<cartes_> 와 오래가네요
<yemharc> DnD^Seony, ㅎㅎ
<grr> 상당히 느립니다. 메가드라이브 같은 에뮬게임을 돌려도 키 반응이 밀릴정도입니다
<DnD^Seony> cartes_, 네.. 15인치임에도 불구하고... 그래서 애플의 배터리 만드는 기술은 외계인을 고문해서 만들었다는 소리까지 듣잖아요,...
<cartes_> 아톰은 프로세서로써는 기대할수 없어요
<cartes_> 핸드폰에서 에뮬게임 돌리기 힘들지않나요ㅗ
<cartes_> ㅗ은 잘못친겁니다;;
<DnD^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<DnD^Seony> 하필 오타를 쳐도...
<cartes_> 아.. 근데 아톰이 그렇게 느리군요;
<cartes_> Core Solo썼으면 좋았을걸
<DnD^Seony> 그러면 전력이나 발열에서 감당이 안될 거에요.
<DnD^Seony> 아톰을 쓰는데는 이유가 있는거죠
<cartes_> 아 그렇군요
<cartes_> 아톰 잘썻네요
<DnD^Seony> 그래서 용도가 다르다고 하는 거에요.
<cartes_> 저는 노트북은 성능은 그냥 웹서핑에 문제없으면 되니
<cartes_> 좀 얇고 가볍고 오래갔으면 좋겠어요
<cartes_> ODD도 다 빼버리고
<cartes_> 유선랜카드도 심하면 빼버리고
<cartes_> SSD만 달고
<cartes_> 제맘을 알아준 노트북이 드디어 나왔었죠
<cartes_> 인제 중고가 되어서 가격까지 착해졌음
<yemharc> DnD^Seony, 배터리는 전 유경테크를 최고로 칩니다
<yemharc> 2셀 배터리로 풀로드 기준 평균 6시간 30분의 성능을 내는 괴물이죠
<grr> 컥... 진짜네요;
<grr> 2셀 ;
<yemharc> grr, 네, 거기 그냥 배터리geeks에요
<yemharc> 게다가 풀로드 기준이 CPU만이 아니라 720p 동영상 풀재생이죠 (......)
<DnD^Seony> yemharc, ㅎㅎ 네. 얘기들었어요
<yemharc> 물론 와이파이같은것도 켜놓고요
<yemharc> DnD^Seony, 하지만 디자인에서 못 따라갑니다 orz
<grr> 소니꺼 중에 i7에 6셀 5.5시간짜리 있다고 쩐다고 그랬었는데..
<grr> 여기 배터리 갑이 있었네요;
<yemharc> 그래도 국내 기술력으로 저런 퀄리티 뽑는거 보면 정말 대단하긴 해요
<yemharc> grr, 해외서 더 유명합니다. villiv 신제품 나오면 이것들이 하라는 리뷰는 안하고 배터리 가동시간 테스트부터 해요 (......)
<yemharc> (외관을 헤친다고 대용량배터리같은건 그냥 안냅니다...........ㅂㅌ들)
<grr> 이야...
<grr> 2셀이 6시간이면 한 6셀 달고 나오면... 가볍게 쓰면 24시간찍을지도...
<yemharc> 가동시간이 비례해서 늘어나는건 아니니 그정도는 안 가지 않을까요
<yemharc> 뭐, 그래도 작년에 나온 S10 blade라는 모델이 절전모드로 3일 하고 반나절정도 간다더군요
<grr> 항상 풀노드로 돌지 않는다고 생각하면 무리는 아닐꺼 같아요
<grr> 켁...
<yemharc> (덧붙여서 그 녀석이 2셀에 720p 풀로드 6시간 30분인데...... 문제는 이거 OS가 윈도7 울티....)
<grr> ...
<grr> 빌립 제품 가격이 비싸지 않았던가요?
<yemharc> s10이 대략 90만원 정도에요
<yemharc> 근데 성능도 좋아요
<yemharc> SSD 64에 2그램에 해상도도 1366짜리고
<yemharc> CPU가 아톰Z520이었던가.........
<yemharc> (그래픽 GMA칩 아닙니다)
<yemharc> ........말해놓고 보니 저런걸로 2셀 6시간인거죠? (...)
<grr> ...
<grr> 대단하네..
<grr> x86 테블릿만들지...
<yemharc> ......저거 스위블 넷북 (......)
<grr> ...
<cartes_> s10
<cartes_> 이 뭐에요?
<cartes_> 저도 링크좀..
<cartes_> ...
<yemharc> http://www.myvilliv.com
<grr> 가격만 좀 착하면 갈아 타볼수도 있겠는데...
<yemharc> http://www.myviliv.com/
<yemharc> l 한개 더 들어갔네요;;
<yemharc> 덧붙여서 N시리즈라고 4.2인치 [넷북] 모델도 있는데
<yemharc> 이건 1셀(..)배터리고 이녀석은 작고 성능 약하다는 주장을 펼치며 기동시간 8시간 (........)
<yemharc> (물론 풀로드 기준입니다)
<grr> 변강쇠 배터리좀 맹글지..
<yemharc> N시리즈는 OS가 윈7 스타터던가 그래요
<grr> Z시리즈가 더 저전력일텐대
<grr> N시리즈 1셀이 더 오래가는게
<grr> 정말 미스터리..
<grr> 괴물을 어디서 주웠나 ㅡㅡ;
<yemharc> 뭐어....말 그대로 작아서 그런거 아닐까 싶어요
<yemharc> 인치수로 따지면 2배니........
<yemharc> 그냥 액정에 들어가는 전력만 계산해도 차이가 꽤 되니까요
<grr> 참.. 대단한 회사네요...
<yemharc> s10은 사람들이 아쉬워 하는게
<yemharc> 무선 모듈이 3g가 아니라 와이브로라는거 (......)
<yemharc> 해외 수출품은 3g입니다
<grr> ..
<grr> 위엄 쩌네..
<yemharc> 아......물론 와이파이는 기본내장인거 아시죠
<grr> 혹시 통신사로 판매 안하나요?
<yemharc> 지금은 모르겠고 출시 막 했을때엔 KT-egg하고 연계해서 팔았었습니다
<yemharc> egg인데 와이브로 모뎀이 내장되어 있었기 때문에 따로 egg모뎀을 구매할 필요는 없었죠 (....)
<grr> 저정도 박대리면 x86 안드로이드 설치해도 실사용 될거 같은데..
<yemharc> 안그래도 다음 모델은 허니컴 탑재 예정입니다 (......)
<yemharc> 그쪽 말로는 허니컴 최적화 좀 시켜주면 아트릭스 느낌이 날거라네요. 물론 배터리 타임은 애지간한 스맛폰보다 길어질거라고도..........
<grr> 참... 대단한 기업..
<grr> 우리나라에 이런기업이 아직 남아 있다는게 싱기하네요
<yemharc> 근데 더 재밌는게, 저 회사 원래는 네이게이션이랑 PMP 만들던 회사에요 (......)
<yemharc> 그러다 mbook이 UMPC랍시고 나오니까 난데없이 등장해선 블라블라............
<yemharc> 저 기업 근무환경에 관한 안좋은 소식도 전혀 안 보이고요 (.....)
<grr> ...
<grr> 저 기업 다음 기종도 x86인가요?
<grr> x86에 허니콤 인가요?
<yemharc> 근데 배터리쪽은 하도 괴랄해서 아~주 가끔 배터리 관련으로 인원채용공고 나오면 사람이 죽었다고 말합니다
<yemharc> grr, 네
<yemharc> 어......그러니까, 넷북인데 허니컴을 올리는거죠
<grr> 돈을 모아놔야할 이유가 생겼네요 -_-;
<yemharc> 근데 허니컴하고 윈도하고 멀티로 갈지 허니컴 온리로 갈지는 잘 모르겠군요
<yemharc> 일단 넷북을 표방하고 있으니 듀얼로 가지 않을까 싶어요
<grr> ㅇㅅㅇ;
<yemharc> 아마 멀티로 간 다음에 윈도7<->허니컴 전환 간에는 버튼 원터치로 윈도7 잠수시키고 허니컴 부팅........같은 식이 될거라 짐작해요
<yemharc> 애초에 지금 s10모델서 뭘 하고 있건 절전모드 들어가는데 10초, 나오는데 7초라 (평균타임)
<grr> ..
<cartes_> villiv
<cartes_> 좋네요
<yemharc> cartes_, 솔직히 제가 말한 정보들은 장점뿐이고 나름 단점도 존재합니다
<cartes_> 네에...
<yemharc> 스위블......그러니까 태블릿 넷북인데 은근 무게가 좀 나간다던가
<yemharc> N시리즈 경우에는 키보드 배치가 좀 안좋다던가
<yemharc> s10 가격이 너무 높다던가......
<yemharc> 와이브로 모뎀을 달아놔도 서울 아니면 쓸데가 없다던가...........
<grr> 아 와이브로 왠만한 도시는
<grr> 이제 커버 되더군요
<grr> 그래도 사실 지방의 유비쿼터스는 3G인데...
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 그래서 다들 3g로 안 붙인걸 실수라고 말하죠
<yemharc> .....근데 유경테크도 그걸 알았는지 국내용 와이브로 탑재품은 그렇게 많이 생산 안했습니다 (....)
<yemharc> 그 예로, 3일만에 공홈 판매품은 매진되고 이제 물건 남은곳은 옥션의 몇몇 업체들 뿐이죠
<yemharc> 지금 구하면 수출품 모델을 가져다 팔아줍니다 (....)
<yemharc> (3g탑재품)
<yemharc> 다만 전파인증이 안 된 제품이라 3g를 쓰려면 통신사 가서 조금 귀찮은 과정을 거쳐야 하긴 해요
<grr> 헐..
<grr> 전 다음에 나올꺼를 기다려 봐야겠네요
<grr> x86 + 시망드로이드
<grr> ㅇㅅㅇ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<cartes_> ㅇㅅㅇ
<cartes_> ㅇㅅㅇ/aa
<yemharc> 전 아이스크림 샌드위치 무지 기대하고 있어요
<cartes_> 그게 뭐에요?
<yemharc> 왠지 안드로보이 아이스크림 나오면 흥할듯한 디자인
<cartes_> 점심드시나요?
<yemharc> 아뇨
<yemharc> 안드로이드 다음 버전 코드명이 아이스크림 샌드위치에요
<cartes_> 르로요는
<cartes_> 프로요는
<cartes_> 2.3인가요?
<yemharc> 프로요는 2.2
<cartes_> 2.2가 프로요
<yemharc> 2.3은 진저브레드 (생강빵)
<cartes_> 코드네임 이에요?
<yemharc> 네
<cartes_> 프로요가?
<yemharc> 버전별 코드네임
<cartes_> 2.1은 뭔가요?
<yemharc> 프로요는.........크로와상 아세요? 그 비슷한거에요
<yemharc> 2.1은 이클레어요
<yemharc> 어.........이거 정리도니게 있었는데
<yemharc> 찾았네요
<yemharc> http://hanslee79.tistory.com/tag/%EC%95%88%EB%93%9C%EB%A1%9C%EC%9D%B4%EB%93%9C%20%EC%BD%94%EB%93%9C%EB%AA%85
<yemharc> (북마크 정리좀 해야겠다;;)
<yemharc> 그리고 이게 허니컴 이미지 아이콘 : http://www.google.co.kr/imgres?imgurl=http://cfile207.uf.daum.net/image/165A8A344D58927D35A2E6&imgrefurl=http://kr.kpost.yahoo.com/t%3Fs%3DQ1LPsuQZSSG7gax0RzYu9g/3Ezu.AnM.1FKZswv6Ty6YB-AKXsWSPQ&usg=__eQa3_nqa7AAHBZudq4piipLmDP4=&h=236&w=450&sz=58&hl=ko&start=3&sig2=n0l_QpT85aBe2qt6nPnkBQ&zoom=1&tbnid=WrvT6Qs97tRtuM:&tbnh=67&tbnw=127&ei=gKzlTePLI5DCvgPipvDCCQ&prev=/search%3Fq%3D%25EC%2595%2588%25EB%2593%
<yemharc> 259C%25EB%25A1%259C%25EC%259D%25B4%25EB%2593%259C%2B%25EC%2595%2584%25EC%259D%25B4%25EC%258A%25A4%25ED%2581%25AC%25EB%25A6%25BC%2B%25EC%2583%258C%25EB%2593%259C%25EC%259C%2584%25EC%25B9%2598%26hl%3Dko%26newwindow%3D1%26client%3Dubuntu%26sa%3DX%26channel%3Dcs%26biw%3D1280%26bih%3D606%26tbm%3Disch&itbs=1
<yemharc> 부잌;;
<yemharc> 다시다시;; http://goo.gl/8RqqA
<grr> 구글 주소 줄이는 서비스는 이럴때 쓰라고 있는 것이군요
<yemharc> 그런거죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<yemharc> 그리고 요게 아이스크림 샌드위치에요 http://goo.gl/I6bZD
<cartes_> 그렇군요..
<cartes_> 별로 관심이 없었는데 처음 알게되었네요+_+
<yemharc> 사람들은 안드로이드 빵또아.........라고 부릅니다 (먼산)
<yemharc> 사실 이런건 재미니까요
<yemharc> 개발하는 사람들에게 어느정도 각인시키는 작용도 하구요
<yemharc> 일반적인 사람들도 한번 보면 쉽게 기억할 수 있어서 좋죠
<Terras> 노트북에서 안드로이드 x86을 윈도우7 이설치된 하드디스크에 설치하려고 하는데 듀얼부팅이 되나요?
<yemharc> 안드로이드 x86......은 뭘 말하시는건지요?
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Terras> 아 http://www.android-x86.org/ 에서 다운받은 이미지인데요...
<yemharc> 아 이거군요
<yemharc> 이거 grub설정 해주면 멀티부팅 됩니다
<yemharc> 윈도우도 부트로더 설정해주면 될겁니다.
<imsu> 뭔가 또 어려운 얘기가;; ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> Terras, 이 문서에서 아래쪽 내려가시면 멀티부팅에 관한 항목이 있어요
<yemharc> imsu, 어렵지 않아요 :)
<yemharc> 윈도랑 우분투랑 멀티부팅 가능한가........랑 동급인 이야기입니다
<yemharc> Terras, 그 외에 참조할 수 있는 문서들 :
<yemharc> http://www.ceh-photo.de/blog/?p=357
<yemharc> http://www.franklinstrube.com/blog/dual-booting-ubuntu-netbook-remix-and-android-x86-on-an-asus-eee-pc/
<yemharc> 둘 모두 grub 세팅에 관해 자세히 나와있습니다
<Terras> 감사합니다... 읽어보고 문의 드리거나 할게요...^^
<yemharc> :)
<imsu> yemharc: 어려워 보임;; ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Terras> 냠냠들 맛나게 하셔요...
<yemharc_> 점심시간은 이미 지났어요 ㅎㅎ
<grr> 후...
<cartes_> 후우
<yemharc> 왠 한숨들을 ㅎㅎ
<grr> 그때 패킷스니퍼 만들구 있다고 했었잖아요
<yemharc> 네
<grr> libcap을 배제하고 만들려고 하는데 패킷 해더 분류할게 워낙 많으니..
<grr> 그냥 libcap 쓰려구요..
<grr> 쩝..
<yemharc> .......lib이 괜히 lib이 아니죠 (....)
<grr> 애휴.. (...)
<yemharc> 게다가 2년 이내로 IPv6도 쓰이기 시작할텐데 128비트를 수작업(?)으로 분류하시려구요? (..................................)
<grr> ?!
<grr> (...)
<yemharc> .....말리진 않겠습니다
<yemharc> 인생을 건 프로젝트가 되겠군요 (먼산)
<grr> 이미 충분히 말렸어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 인간 혼자 감당하기엔 8비트도 벅차요 (...데굴)
<grr> L3 까지만 분류하려구 했는데... 이것두 일이 참...
<grr> 장난아니더군요;
<yemharc> 그런 의미에서 에이다 라이브레이스 여사는 대단합니다. 찰스 바베지의 해석기관을 뇌내 시뮬레이션만으로 이해했 (.........어?)
<grr> ....
<grr> 신인류인가..
<yemharc> 요즘에도 그걸 명확히 이해하려면 레고가 필요하다구요! (...........................응?!)
<grr> ...
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 외도 끝에 본래의 라인으로 돌아오니..
<grr> 참 뻘짓거리가 계속 쌓이네요
<yemharc> 프로그래밍 언어가 지향해야 할 목표(?) : BrainFuck! http://goo.gl/KrpqN
<grr> 쩌네요;
<yemharc> grr, 뜬금없는 퀴즈
<yemharc> 세상에는   ~   라는 이름을 가진 프로그래밍 언어도 있다
<yemharc> (생략이 아니라 말 그대로   이름이  ~  요거)
<grr> -0-
<grr> 물결 인가여
<grr> ...
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 있다 없다 ?
<grr>  /.\..
<grr> 잠만요
<yemharc> 네 인터넷 찬스 쓰셨습니다
<grr> http://www.roesler-ac.de/wolfram/hello.htm
<grr> 여기에 읍는데..
<yemharc_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 이건 제가 보내드린거군요
<yemharc> http://esoteric.voxelperfect.net/wiki/Language_list    보면 기절할겁니다
<grr> 아 저는 이거 drake영감님한테 받았어요
<yemharc> 드레이크님께 제가 선물했죠
<grr> oops..
<yemharc> 뭐 여튼
<yemharc> 저 페이지의 [논 알파벳] 리스트
<yemharc> ........대박입니다
<grr> @!
<grr> rkswlsksp..
<grr> :≠
<yemharc_> 목록을 쭉 보면 웃긴것도 많아요
<yemharc_> haskell을 비꼰 shakell
<yemharc_> smalltalk를 비꼰 smallfuck (......)
<yemharc_> 기타 등등
<grr> ì°¸..
<grr> 세상은 넓고 돌i는 많군요...
<yemharc_> 문제는 비꼬는 데서 끝나는게 아니라 실제로 만들어버린다는거죠. 이것이 바로 오픈소스! 그리고 이것이 참여정신! 오오오오!!!!!!!
<yemharc_> ..............orz
<grr> -ㄱ...
<grr> 오픈소스를 학생때 참여해볼껄 그랬어요
<yemharc_> 참여하면 하다못해 프로젝트 문서 정리만 해도 배우는게 많아요
<yemharc_> 주로..............이쪽 업계는 어디건 똑같구나.............라던가 (....중얼)
<grr> 아.. (...)
<yemharc_> 괴수, 수재, 천재는 쌔고 쎘는데 결국 뭔가를 해내는건 바보, 얼간이, 멍청이 중 하나일 뿐이라던가
<grr> (...)
<yemharc_> 근데 이게 또 무작정 비웃는것도 아닌게
<yemharc_> 굇수는 부심이 쩔고 수재는 계산적이고 천재는 노력을 안해요
<yemharc_> 바보는 계속 실험(삽질)하고 얼간이는 남들이 무시해도 추진하고 멍청이는 이게 과연 제대로 하고 있는 건가 끊임없이 되묻죠
<yemharc_> 바꿔 말하면 바보 얼간이 멍청이는 연구자 리더 철학자가 되는거죠 :)
<grr>  /.\;
<yemharc_> 아..........나 간만에 멋진 말 한거같아 (.......)
<yemharc_> (부끄....)
<grr> yemharc_님을 국회로
<yemharc_> 히히;;;
<cartes_> yemharc, HTML5+CSS3 배우거나 할때
<cartes_> 어떻게 배우는게 좋을까요
<cartes_> 새로운 언어 하나 배울때..?
<yemharc_> 기본은 따라하기.......인데, html 경우에는 아주 좋은 방법이 있죠
<yemharc_> 유명한 사이트를 똑같이 베껴서 html5로 재작성하세요
<cartes_> 그렇군요
<cartes_> http://www.csszengarden.com
<grr> 아.. 다시 libpcap 보류
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<grr> 안녕하세요
<bundo> 하이 !
<yemharc_> bundo, 안녕하세요
<bundo> 하이
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo> 이제 컴으로 돌아 옴
<bundo> yemharc, !! 전화 통화좀 할까 ?
<bundo> ^^;
<yemharc_> 아, 넵
<yemharc_> 010 9465 7059입니다
<grr> 이렇게 개인신상이 떠돌게되고...
<grr> (...)
<cartes_> grr님은 눈이 세개시군요
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc_> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc_> grr, 제 번호는 이미 진즉에 웹에 공개됐습니다.
<yemharc_> 저 번호 쓴지 근 10년째에요
<yemharc_> 10년은 아니구나
<grr> ...
<yemharc_> 한 7년 됐구나
<bundo> 이현준으로 등록 된 번호인데 왜 번호를여기에 치는지 참 ~~ 여기는 홍보마당입이다. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 음.. 내 옛날번호는 더 이상 검색이 안되는구나...
<bundo> 실멸까지 까버린 강분도 으하하 ~~
<bundo> 실명
<cartes_> http://cartes9.com/blog 홍보마당
<yemharc_> 홍보물은 까야 제맛입니닷!
<yemharc_> (구경간다)
<bundo> 음머 유돈님 블러그군요
<cartes_> 네엥
<bundo> http://cartes9.com/blog/notice/208 죽이는 군요 굿
<cartes_> 감사합니다ㅋㅋ
<cartes_> ^_^
<bundo> 내가 드러운 꼴 많이 당함 쩝 뒷풀이에 토하는 이들 많이 딱아줍니다 ,,, 쩝 ~
<yemharc_> bundo, 으잌;;;
<bundo> 힘있을때 박사 해둘껄,,,
<yemharc_> 음...
<cartes_> 박사..?
<yemharc_> 학위 말하시는거겠죠
<cartes_> 네
<bundo> 돈없어서 그냥 집에서 리눅스(우분투) 공부 했심더 = 전업주부
<bundo> 100원씩 모아서 공부하려다가 우분투 대표 됬심더 ..흑흑
<bundo> 학위 말에요 그냥 줄하나 스펙일뿐임 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> cartes_: xml은 뭐할 때 쓰는 언어에요?
<cartes_> XML은 태그자기가 만들어서
<bundo> 많이 쓰이죠 !
<cartes_> 요소들을 자기가 만들어서 정보저장할때 쓰는 언어같던데
<cartes_> 저도 자세히는 모릅니다
<bundo> 스마트폰 어플에도 중요
<bundo> 파이선 GUI 도 형성
<cartes_> .dtd 확장자도
<cartes_> 요소들 자기가 정해주는거구
<yemharc_> xml은 원래 웹 마크업 언어가 아니라 간단한 소규모 데이터베이스 구성/관리를 위해 나온 녀석입니다.
<cartes_> pdf문서파일을 마크업하는데에 쓰는 언어도 XLST라고 있는것 같더군요
<yemharc_> 근데 이게 스크립트다 보니 대규모 DB에 쓰기엔 속도가 너무 느려서 규모를 축소해서 적용하다 보니 웹페이지의 소규모 데이터베이스와 상성이 좋았던거죠
<yemharc_> 그래서 나온게 XHTML이지요
<Seony> yemharc_: ㅎㅎ 그 말이 정답 같네요
<yemharc_> 그리고 딱히 웹 전용 언어가 아니기 때문에 분도님이 말씀하신것처럼 스마트폰에도 쓰이고 파이썬에도 쓰입니다.
<stoutcho21> 안녕하세요
<Seony> yemharc_, 맥OSX은 아주 xml로 도배를 해놨죠
<Seony> stoutcho21: Hi
<yemharc_> 주로 자체 데이터베이스와 html같은 쉬운 인터페이스 구성능력을 이용해서 GUI 구성에 많이 이용하죠
<yemharc_> stoutcho21, 안녕하세요
<stoutcho21> 안녕하세요..
<stoutcho21> 닉네임이 또 교체가안되있네요..
<Wulf> Hello
<yemharc_> Wulf, 안녕하세요
<cheayunCho> cheayuncho로 변경하엿습니다
<cheayunCho> Wilf 님 안녕하세요
<grr> 안녕하세요
<yemharc_> cartes_, 웹표준 스터디 노트 - 웹표준 개념(notion) 잡기   이거 읽어봤는데, 짚고 넘어가고 싶은게 있습니다
<cartes_> 네?
<cartes_> 코멘트로도 써주세요
<Wulf> I know it's offtopic. I'm looking for a spice which is used in korea. It is of white colour and tastes a bit like pepper and sugar. Any idea? (Does anyone here speak English?)
<yemharc_> cartes_, 웹 표준이라는건 강제성이 없다는건 알고 계시죠?
<Seony> Wulf: Sorry i don't understand. what are you talking about?
<cartes_> salt?
<Wulf> Seony: cooking
<Wulf> cartes_: no :)
<cartes_> 권고사항이래요
<Seony> Wulf: white color and tastes a like pepper and sugar?
<Seony> Wulf: ok. give me one sec please. let me ask ppl in here.
<Seony> 저기 오신 외국인이, 한국에서 쓰이는 양념 중에서 흰색이고 후추랑 설탕맛 나는 거라는데, 뭐가 있을까요?
<cheayunCho> dmgma...
<yemharc_> cartes_, 네. 어디까지나 권고사항이죠. 그럼 이 웹 표준은 누구를 위해 제정되었을까요?
<cheayunCho> 저도 그말할려고요,...
<cheayunCho> 흐음 무엇일까요
<yemharc_> Seony, 머리를 굴려보는데 떠오르는게 없어요;;
<cartes_> 웹브라우저제작자들을 위해 제정되었나요?
<yemharc_> cartes_, 그렇죠. 기술의 표준이라는건 어디까지나 '만드는 사람'을 위해 제정된겁니다. 사용자 입장에선 이 사이트가 웹표준을 지키건 말건 아무 상관이 없어요. 자신이 원하는것만 잘 돌아가면 되는거죠
<yemharc_> 대부분 웹표준을 설명하는 글을 쓴 사람들이 착각하는 게 이 부분인데
<cheayunCho> 설마
<cheayunCho> 뉴슈가말하는걸까요?
<yemharc_> "웹 표준을 지키면 어느 플랫폼, 어느 브라우저에서든 같은 결과를 얻을 수 있다" 라고 말하면 안되요
<Seony> Wulf: well, a white colored spice which is used in korea... sugar, salt, miwon and... i don't know.
<grr> 사카린?
<grr> 힌색 고체인가요? ;
<Seony> 사카린은.. 설탕이긴 한데 후추맛은 안나잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc_> "웹 표준을 지키면 한번만 작성해서 어디서든 같은 결과를 낼 수 있다" = "작업량이 줄어든다" 라고 말해야 맞는거죠
<grr> 아;
<cheayunCho> Maybe Newsugar (call (뉴슈가)
<yemharc_> 이건 grr님이 많이 공감하실겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<cheayunCho> 아닌가....
<grr> 아아 미원?
<Seony> 미원은 짤껄요
<yemharc_> 미원은 짜죠...
<cheayunCho> 뉴슈가는 아무도 모르시나???
<grr> yemharc, 네 그때 그걸로 많은 이야기를 했었죠 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc_> 뉴슈가면 그 달고나 해먹던 그거 아닌가요
<Seony> cheayunCho, 뉴슈거 말고도 사카린도 그런 종류 중 하나에요...
<cheayunCho> 뉴슈가는 달달하고 종류에따라선 살짝 후추맛도조금나던..
<cheayunCho> ㅁㄴㅇㅁㄴㅇㄴ 잘몰라서;;
<Seony> 그러니까 사카린 = 합성설탕
<cartes_> grr, 그때 그걸로 많은 이야기를 했었어요?
<Seony> 다요뜨 콜라나 제로콜라에 들어가는 성분...
<cartes_> 어떤 얘기들?
<Wulf> Seony: what is miwon?
<yemharc_> cartes_, 웹표준, 레퍼런스 등등이요
<cheayunCho> to Wulf Which Food Use this?
<Seony> Wulf: a sortof seasoning or like msg
<Wulf> cheayunCho: kimchi
<yemharc_> Chemical seasoning
<cheayunCho> 김치에들가는거라는 ㄷㄷ
<cheayunCho> 생강가루?
<cheayunCho> 겨자가룬가?
<yemharc_> ;;
<Seony> cheayunCho, 흰색이래요
<cheayunCho> 김치에들가는 하얀가루가
<cheayunCho> 생강이 하얀계통아닌가..
<cheayunCho> 에이..몰라몰라..
<grr> 힌거라..
<Seony> 서양애들도 생강 많이 먹어요... 생강은 알 거에요.
<Seony> 오죽하면 안드로이드 펌웨어 이름이 진저브레드겠어요..
<yemharc_> cartes_, 여튼, 이야기로 돌아가서.... 웹 표준은 '이걸 지켜라'가 아니라 '이걸 포함해라'라는 개념인겁니다
<cheayunCho> 그러네요...
<cheayunCho> 뭐지..
<bundo> 히히 나 오늘 짬짜면 했어요 http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=17657&p=87044#p87044
<cheayunCho> 사실 오프모임 후 피드벡이 없는 점이 더 고민이었습니다.
<cheayunCho> 좋은 제안의 느낀점 감사드립니다. (깊이 참고 하겠습니다)
<cheayunCho> 저는 본 글타래의 다른분들 반응을 보았는데...
<cheayunCho> 이쯤에서 짬짜면 나와야 할 거 같아 웃자고 이야기 해보는데....
<cheayunCho> 아니 진지하다가갑자기 분위기전환 !?
<bundo> 헉 복사 안되유 !!
<yemharc_> bundo, 짜장, 짬뽕, 볶음밥, 탕수육을 시키면 온가족이 사이좋게 중국집 파티를 할 수 있다지요
<Seony> Wulf: sorry we really don't have ideas.
<Wulf> Seony: hehe. Thanks for trying, though.
<Wulf> which package do I need to install to see korean characters instead of boxes with hexadecimal numbers?
<yemharc_> i18n?
<Seony> Wulf: korean fonts.
<Seony> Wulf: if you use Ubuntu, you can install them via Language support under Administrator menu
<bundo> yemharc,  다양성 인정 그리고 조화 짬짜면 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc_> bundo, 으잌ㅋㅋ
<yemharc_> 허나 배를 채우기 위해서는 역시 탕볶밥이 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 그리고 우분투 = 짜장 짬뽕 나누어 먹기
<grr> 0x48 0x45 0x4C 0x4C 0x4F 0x3F?
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Wulf> Seony: debian. What would be the name of the font package?
<Seony> Wulf: try to search with keywords "naver", "daum" or "hancom"
<Seony> oh, one more font, "nanum"
<Seony> i recommend an ime, Nabi. it's the most popular.
<yemharc_> or here in korea, search : http://packages.debian.org/testing/fonts/
<grr> 니눅스 써본것 중에서 단순히 사용자 측에서 봤을때는 한컴리눅스(아시아눅스) 다음으로 쉬운것 같아요
<bundo> 오 기쁜데요 http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=17675&p=87051#p87051
<Seony> 잠시 외출합니다. 꼬기 사러 ㅎㅎ
<grr> 오.. 몽골인..
<yemharc_> bundo, 첫 해외(그러니까 외국인) 회원이군요!
<Seony> 근데 제주대는 좀 특이하네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc_> 제주도 사투리로 말 안하시는게 천만다행이네요 ㅎㅎ
<Wulf> I installed ttf-nanum and without restarting anything, all the boxes turned into readable (well, for you) chars. Scary :)
<yemharc_> Wulf, seony was out for a while
<Wulf> yemharc_: okay.
<Wulf> Thanks and have a nice day!
<bundo> 짬짜면에 소주 한병 한이야기는 뼷어욯ㅎ
<grr> 생각의 다양성이 좋죠..
<grr> 니말도 맞고 네말도 맞고 내말도 맞는거 /.\
<yemharc_> grr, 그것이 초래하는 것은 혼돈 파괴 망각 (....)
<yemharc_> grr, 반대로 나만 맞다고 하는것이 초래하는 건 혼돈 파괴 쌈박질
<yemharc_> ......역시 뒤통수에 플러그를 꼽아야 (....)
<bundo> yemharc, 흑흑 페묵에 좀아까 올린 두 글 "좋아요" 좀해줘요
<yemharc_> 읭;;
<yemharc_> 확인할게요
<bundo> 나 쓸쓸한 코분투 만드는 노인네임 ..흑흑
<bundo> <== 코찌질 노친네
<yemharc_> 어디에 올리신거에요?
<yemharc_> 사용자모임이죠?
<bundo> cheayunCho,  흑흑 내 담벼락 흑흑
<yemharc_> 아하;;
<bundo> cheayunCho,  흑흑 ~ 코찌질 노친네 ~ㅠ,.ㅠ
<bundo> 히히 힐 받았심 감사
<grr> bundo, 으앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<cheayunCho> 예에?
<cheayunCho> 담벼락이 뭐요..
<yemharc_> bundo, 좋아요(추천?) 했습니다
<grr> likes "뭐뭐뭐"
<cheayunCho> 그리고 저는 안늙엇습니다
<cheayunCho> 어제친구한테서 뜯어낸 펜4쿨러를
<cheayunCho> 바람에 천천히 물을 읽혀주는중
<cheayunCho> 덕분에 쿨러없는보드와 CPu가 다시생김 ㅠㅠ
<cheayunCho> 펜4가지고 뭐하는짓거리인거야..
<yemharc_> 팬4면 웹서버를 돌리시면 되겠군요
<cheayunCho> 잘아시는군요
<cheayunCho> 홈서버 구축할려구요
<bundo> cheayunCho, 내 서버 먼지 아세요 ?
<cheayunCho> 이제 당분간 서버질문포럼은 제가접수...
<cheayunCho> 아녀...
<cheayunCho> 염장질이신ㄱㄴ 확실하심
<bundo> http://bundo.biz/cheayunCho  보세요 서버 정보
<yemharc_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<cheayunCho> 삼성그린PC에
<cheayunCho> MS dos 3.3..
<cheayunCho> 요거 가짜죠? 수정하신것같은데..
<bundo> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/download/file.php?id=1258
<bundo> 음머
<yemharc_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<cheayunCho> .....
<bundo> uname 가 보여 주잖아요
<cheayunCho> 그러네요...
<yemharc_> (사.....살려주세요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ)
<cheayunCho> 근데 저거 커널수정하면되지 않나요...
<cheayunCho> (물론초보라 진위여부는모름..)
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc_> cheayunCho, 다 가능합니다 :)
<bundo> 소스 있는데 머 고치면 되죠 ㅎㅎ
<cheayunCho> 그죠 ㅋㅋ 전에 수세때햇던것같음..
<yemharc_> bundo, 세심한 부분까지 낚시를 위해 손을 대셨군요
<cheayunCho> 저 엄청난 낚시력은..
<cheayunCho> 구글링해서 알앗어요
<bundo> 전에 windows NT 9.0 서버라고 하니깐 짱개들 무지해킹시도를 흑흑
<cheayunCho> 고나저나 메인보드에
<cheayunCho> 20핀전원에 보조전원은알겟는데
<bundo> 저리 하니깐 이제 누구도 해킹 시도 안합니더 ㅎㅎ
<cheayunCho> 4핀전원도 넣어야되는보드가있네요 ㄷㄷ
<cheayunCho> 헐...
<grr> 안꽂아도 켜지지 않던가요?
<bundo> 포트 스캐너 돌려도 후진 서버로 나와요
<cheayunCho> 몰라요... 신기한보드네요...
<yemharc_> 추가 전원 들어가는 녀석들 가끔 있어요
<bundo> yemharc, 예밀도 추가 전원 필요한 구조인듯
<bundo> 난 쿨러 도 필요 없는 286임  ㅎㅎ
<yemharc_> bundo, 전 데탑이 없지요.
<yemharc_> bundo, 전에 친구꺼 구형 데탑 처분한다고 정리좀 해달라길래 갔다 봤습니다.
<bundo> 아니 본인시스탬=인체
<grr> 전 케이스가 없어서 서랍에 보드만 박아두고 쓰고있죠..
<yemharc_> 읭?!
<yemharc_> 추.....추가전원;;;
<yemharc_> grr, 확장성과 냉각을 위한 오픈형 종이박스를 추천합니다 ㅋㅋ
<grr> 사진찍어둔게 있긴있는데..
<grr> 어떻게 보여드려야할지;
<bundo> 울집 전기료 18만원  & 수도료 4,000원 으아 ~~
<yemharc_> bundo, 수도료 적어요! 너무 적어! 4식구 설겆이만 해도 그보단 더 나오지 않습니까?!
<bundo> 이상해요 우리집 수도료 !!
<bundo> 제가 사는 아파트가 물탱크 구조라 그런가 음
<drake_kr> 좀 씻고 사세요
<bundo> 전기로 씻으면 화끈함
<bundo> 때 따떨어짐 각피까징
<yemharc_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr>  /.\;
<bundo> 저 지금 발뒷금치 보들보들함 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 아 애기 발~~
<bundo> 어제 하도 돌아 다녔더니 오른 쪽 발바닥에 물집 잡혀서
<bundo> 전기치료 해주었답니다.
<grr> 몇번 더하면 피카츄 되실지도...
<bundo> 하하
<bundo> 담에 노란옷 입고 나가야징 +뿌까츄"~~~
<bundo> 참 헤즈옹 그립네 쩝 ~
<grr>  /_\;;
<bundo> 해즈옹이 내가 고민하며 하려는거 해준게 2008년초임
<bundo> 우분투(데비안)서 한글 맨페이지 보기
<drake_kr> 강도츄라니
<bundo> 드케츄 ~~
<drake_kr> 칫
<bundo> http://blog.haz3.com/149
<yemharc_> 으잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 우리 포럼에 용이 몇마리죠?
<bundo> drake_kr, 헉 http://drake.kr/?document_srl=29035&mid=app_c&rnd=47449#comment_47449
<grr> 무려 테트리스
<bundo> yemharc,  대단하죠 http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=87060#p87060
<bundo> 좀 분발 하세요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=17672 아 이놈아들 서선배 작살내네 쩝 ~~ ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 3차 술값 내고 간 분을 왜 다구리를 치는지 쩝 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> drake_kr,  한비 아빠는 누구에요?
<drake_kr> 읭?
<drake_kr> 저도잘 모름미다
<bundo> 아 제로보드 레이아웃 만든이군요  "<meta name="layout_maker" content="한비아빠 (http://vn21.net/hanbi)" />
<yemharc_> bundo, pdf자료는 확실히 유용하군요
<cheayunCho> 아나
<cheayunCho> 가지고있던 보드를 지금보니까 775타입쿨러네요.....
<cheayunCho> 아씨.... 덕분에 775쿨러하나사고
<cheayunCho> 펜4보드 콘덴서 교체해봐야겟네요
<drake_kr> 캐퍼시터는 솔리드타입이 좋다고 들었슴미다
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<cheayunCho> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 어여와요
<jincreator> 네, 환영해주셔서 감사합니다.
<yemharc_> 안녕하세요
<cheayunCho> 아.. 그래픽카드 콘덴서도 교체해야되는데
<cheayunCho> 귀차니즘 만땅...
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr> 간만에 Space-A 앨범 들으니 좋군요..
<drake_kr> 베베벅써도 괜찮을려나
<drake_kr> 베베벅써는 얼른 생각나는 타이틀곡이 읍넹..
<grr> 안녕하세요
<laggard> 어서오세요
<drake_kr> 전자담배 맛있나..
<yemharc_> 별 차이 없다던데요
<yemharc_> 초기 투자비용만 좀 해결하면 확실히 돈은 아낀다고는 하는데.......
<drake_kr> 주변 사람들 보면..
<drake_kr> (저번에 그분도 그랬고)
<drake_kr> 전자담배 + 담배.. 라던가..
<yemharc_> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> drake_kr, 출출하죠 yemharc 출출하죠 ?
<drake_kr> bundo :: 방금 청국장 먹었습니다 :D
<yemharc_> yemharc, 전 좀 배고파와요
<bundo> 헉 ~
<bundo> yemharc, http://www.facebook.com/#!/kangbundo
<drake_kr> 이따가 빵에 땅콩쨈 발라서 먹을까나
<yemharc_> 테러당했닼ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> bundo :: 어제 임수랑 오징어 물회 먹었는데 먹을만하더라고요
<bundo> 장소는 어디에요 나도 오징어 회 좋아함 ?
<drake_kr> 성북역 근처에요.. 멀어요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 으 ~ 성북 ~~ ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 이동네에는 뭐 먹을만한데가 없어서 ㅡ.ㅡ
<yemharc_> 외대 ~ 성북 구간이 좀 공백지대죠
<drake_kr> 버거킹도 없고..
<drake_kr> 석계나 미아리는 걸어서 가긴 좀 멀고..
<drake_kr> 집에 오면 치킨 먹습니다
<drake_kr> 파닭 2마리 18000원
<yemharc_> 2마리에요?
<bundo> yemharc, 나 예전에 성북에 안기부 끌려 갔당
<drake_kr> 네 2마리
<yemharc_> bundo, 으잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 전 예전에 성북 근처인 외대에 살고 있었지요
<yemharc_> 2마리에 2만원도 안하다니 싸네요
<yemharc_> 여긴 한마리 1.4만원정도 해요 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 후라이드 두마리면 16000원
<bundo> 쩝 그래서 난 석관동만 알아요
<drake_kr> 양념+간장이 18000원
<bundo> 내가 3박4일 있던곳이 석관동이었심 으흐
<drake_kr> ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 한마리는 12000원이라서..
<yemharc_> 읭.....
<yemharc_> 가격이 희안한;;
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 두마리 시켜먹으라는거죠
<yemharc_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 근데 그렇게 희한하다고 할수도 없는것이
<drake_kr> 배달이니까요
<yemharc_> 음..... 배달 생각하면 그렇긴 합니다만
<yemharc_> 가격 차이가 좀 많이 나서요.....
<drake_kr> 1마리 12000원 2마리 18000원 3마리 24000원
<drake_kr> 가성비 따지면 2마리죠
<bundo> 한국어 번역팀에 참여 하기에 두가지가 부족 합니다.
<bundo> 1. gpg키를통한 우분투 회원 규칙 사인
<bundo> 2. 카르마 50
<bundo> 아래 링크를 읽어보시고 다시 준비 하여 주십시오
<bundo> http://wiki.ubuntu.or.kr/doku.php?id=l10n:ubuntul10nkorules
<bundo> 아 이거 자동화 해야 하는데
<yemharc_> 음..;;
<yemharc_> GPG 사인 자체가 터미널이 꼭 필요한 상황이더라구요
<drake_kr> ...
<bundo> yemharc, 한국어 번역팀 멤버인가 ?
<yemharc_> 키 생성은 가능한데, 문서에 사인하는 과정에서 그걸 자동화 해 주는 툴이 아직 없어요
<yemharc_> 전 아니죠;;
<bundo> 그럼 ~ 머
<bundo> 회원 규약 지키겠다고 사인도 못하고 번역팀 해도 될까 ?
<yemharc_> 음....... 확실히 번역팀이라고 하면 영어 문서 보고 따라만 해도 충분히 가능해야 하군요
<bundo> 아니 링크 보고
<bundo> 한국어 로 하는 법도 있슴
<bundo> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=1543
<yemharc_> 그럼 전문성(?)에 대한걸 말씀하시는건가요?
<bundo> 아뇨
<bundo> 기본
<bundo> 그래도 등록하고 안함 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 그정도 도 하고도 번역 잘 안함
<yemharc_> ....안타깝지만 보통 그렇죠 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 커피 한잔씩 하시죠
<yemharc_> drake_kr, 안그래도 다음 머그컵을 잘 활용하고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> bundo 님은 소주잔으로 활용하고 계시겠죠?
<yemharc_> ?!
<bundo> drake_kr, 둘째 주었어요 ㅎ
<bundo> 둘째 아들
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 둘째가 키가 154에 72키로입니다.
<bundo> 쩝
<drake_kr> 아들이면 괜찮아요
<drake_kr> 딸이면 .. 음..
<bundo> 딩굴이에서 1년전 부터 덕후로 닉 바꿈
<bundo> 큰아들은 172에 53 쩝
<bundo> 아주 둘이 과관입니다.
<bundo> 중2 중3 이죠
<drake_kr> 첫째는 커서 루저가 될리 없겠군요
<drake_kr> 그러니까, 둘째가 분도님 닮았다는 거지요?
<grr>  /_\;
<bundo> 노우
<bundo> 날 쪼갠거죠
<bundo> 근데 둘째는 성격이 날 담지 않았어요
<grr> 이건좀 아닌거죠? http://www.da0u.com/view_editor_image.php?href=1&imgpath=upload/1306841213_23117.jpg
<bundo> 모르겠습니다. 50전에 많이 죽기는합니다.
<yemharc_> grr, 저런걸 세간에선 개드립이라고 하죠
<bundo> 연예인 쪽 댓글인가요 ?
<grr> 네이트온 댓글이에요
<grr> 네이트판 입니다
<bundo> 만 43년 살면서 죽은이 많이 보낸거 생각 나는 군요
<drake_kr> 음
<bundo> 그중 저보다 후배가 5이었던가 ?
<drake_kr> 빅뱅 대성이 죽은게 아니구나 -_- 뭔 유언비어는 이런식으로 ㅡ.ㅡ
<bundo> 아 이거요
<bundo> "태어남은 순서 있어도 죽는 건 순서 없다" ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 제가 좀 기가 쎈 이유는
<bundo> 죽는거에 대한 두려움을 17에 버렸습니다.
<bundo> 고2때 ~ 고딩 인천 평정하려고 개 드랍 했죠
<bundo> 대장은 됬는데 나중 고3에서 결국 학교 짤렸죠 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 지금은 두려워요
<bundo> 흑흑
<bundo> yemharc, 왜 죽음이 이젠 두려울까요 ?
<yemharc_> 음........
<yemharc_> bundo, 하고싶은게 생겨서......? 가 아닐까요
<drake_kr> 죽는게 귀찮아서.
<bundo> 구차한 인생이라 죽는거도 구차해서 겠죠
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 오 그렇군요
<bundo> yemharc, 하나 조금 아야기 해보죠
<bundo> 대장은요 죽을때 목숨을 구걸하지 않아야 합니다.
<yemharc_> 네
<bundo> 전봉준 처럼
<drake_kr> 아, bundo님은 만화 '짱'에 나왔던 인물이군요
<grr>  /_\
<bundo> 떳떳하게 죽는 게 리더(대장) 입니다. ㅎ
<drake_kr> 삼국지 게임에서도 군주는 부하로 삼을수 없지요..
<bundo> 안중근은 죽을떄 에밀보다 어렸습니다 기억해 두시길...
<yemharc_> ?!
<bundo> 나이
<yemharc_> 위인이 괜히 위인은 아닌거군요
<bundo> 보통 조선시대에는요
<bundo> 15넘으면 존중해줘서 자신에 대한 책임을 지는 사회였습니다.
<grr> 퇴근하러 갑니다
<grr> ㅌㅌ
<yemharc_> bundo, 네. 15세 전후로 상투 틀었다고 알고 있습니다
<bundo> 네
<bundo> 헉 칼퇴근 ~~
<bundo> 사장 또는 공무원 인듯 한데요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 인턴임미다
<bundo> 아하
<drake_kr> 그회사는 직원들도 8시 이후 퇴근이 별로 없는거 같던데요
<drake_kr> 좋은 회사라고 말해주는중입니다..
<yemharc_> drake_kr, 좋은 회사죠........
<bundo> 코분투 사무실도 인턴 필요한데 drake_kr 올래요 ?
<bundo> 냉방 은 빵빵 함
<drake_kr> 2차 강의까지 끝내고요..
<bundo> 여름 보내기 굿
<bundo> 요즘 강의 하셔요 ?
<yemharc_> drake_kr, 학원에서 강의하신다고 본거 같은데요. 블로그에
<bundo> 아 ~ 그게 더큰거죠
<bundo> 허공이 아닌 온라인에 남는 게 크죠
<drake_kr> 음.. 학원쪽 강의는 9월로 밀렸습니다..
<drake_kr> 그마저도 잘 안될것 같기도 합니다만..
<drake_kr> 최소한 온라인 강의 2차까지는 끝내놓고 봐야할듯 싶어요
<bundo> 아는것 , 글쓰는 것, 가르치는 것  = 구분이 필요하죠
<bundo> 개인적 접근입니다.
<cartes_> drake_kr, 강의 어떻게 들을수있어요?
<drake_kr> 글로만 씁니다
<cartes_> http://www.drake.kr?
<drake_kr> 7월중 온라인 강의 가지고 다시 원장님하고 컨택할 예정이고요
<drake_kr> bundo :: 그걸 알기 때문에 좀 어려운것도 있습니다만..
<drake_kr> 요즘 느낀것중 하나가, 아는만큼 겁이 생기니 생각하기 전에 실천으로 옮기자 <- 가 되었습니다
<yemharc_> drake_kr, 확실히 그런거같아요...
<cartes_> http://drake.kr/29035#_c93550767ad0453c822ce66e0b2a8f46
<cartes_> 이거 말씀하시나요?
<bundo> 참 시간 나면 yemharc 토요일 부컨택터 결혼 오세요
<drake_kr> 네
<yemharc_> bundo, 이번주 토요일인가요?
<bundo> 결혼 끝나고 제가 2차 자리 만들어 좀 이야기 할거 있^음
<bundo> yemharc, sp
<yemharc_> 부천 컨벤셜 홀......아마 별 일 없겠지만, 혹시라도 못 가게 되면 연락 드리겠습니다.
<bundo> 못오면 연락 주지 마세유 ...그거 답해주기 더 귀찮아유
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc_> 아.... ㅎㅎ
<yemharc_> 답은 안해주셔도 되니 카톡으로 전송만 할게요 ㅎ
<bundo> 나 세미나에 못온다고 문자 오는거 제일 귀찮커든유 ㅎㅎ
<Ponics_OTL> bundo: / 분도님~!
<Ponics_OTL> bundo: / 아까 서류 보냈습니다.. 잘 받으셨는지효 ?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 오셨습니까.. 꾸벅..
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, 안녕하세요 꾸벅
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 오늘은 일찍 녹아다를 끝내고... 밀옹의 콤뿌따 강의를 들을까 하옵니다..
<bloomycat> join #emacs
<cartes_> Ponics_OTL, 하이요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> ........결국 혼났다 (....)
<cartes_> yemharc, 왜 혼나셨어요?
<yemharc> 이사님이 서버DB접속 포트 바꿔버리고 프로그래밍팀에 전달 안하고 외근 가버리셔서
<yemharc> 포트스캔 긁어버렸거든요 (....)
<yemharc> 근데 좀 과......하게 보냈는지 서버가 죽었슴다 (...)
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 헉.. 해커 밀옹...
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 역시 밀옹은 초천재 초고수!
<cartes_> 듣기 좀 거북해요.. -ㅠ-
<cartes_> 찬양!
<Ponics_OTL> cartes_: / 네 ? 어떤것이 듣기 거북 하신지요 ?
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, 포트스캔 명령어 한줄이면 끝나잖아요 ㅠㅠ 구글링에 linux port scan만 쳐도 나오잖아요 어흑 ㅠㅠ
<cartes_> 실례지만 그냥 사람을 약간 진심없이 너무 띄우는게 ..;;;
<yemharc> 게다가 의도한건 아니라도 exploite을 한건데 그걸 해커라 하시면 진짜 해커들이 화냅니다
<Ponics_OTL> cartes_: / 훔... 그렇게 보일수도 있겠군요... 전 진심을 담아서 말한건데.. 다른분들에겐 그렇게 안보일수도 있겠군요... 참고 하겠습니다.
<cartes_> 아.. 저런말들 다 알아들으시면 컴터 잘하시는것 같아요
<cartes_> 저는 못알아듣거든요
<cartes_> 서버, 네트워킹쪽
<cartes_> 냐웅
<yemharc> cartes_, 쉽게 말해서, 문이 어딘질 못 찾겠어서 집에 붙은 문이란 문에다 전부 다 돌맹이를 던져본겁니다
<yemharc> 그랬더니 창문이 깨진거죠 (.....)
<Ponics_OTL> cartes_: / 저도 처음에는 잘 몰랐습니다. 하지만.. 초천재 밀옹 에게 많은걸 배우고 나서는 점점 알아가는 재미가 솔솔 하옵니다.
<cartes_> 오오
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, 전 가르쳐드린 기억 없어요!!!
<cartes_> 포닉스님처럼 저도 배울래요
<cartes_> 히히
<cartes_> :D
<cartes_> 웹표준도 다 아시던더에요 뭐
<Ponics_OTL> cartes_: / 시간 되시면 세미나 에 자주 출몰 하시고.. 또 초천재 밀옹과 세미나 뒷풀이때 대화를 많이 하시면.. 많은 것을 배우실수 있으실 겁니다.. 저또한 그렇게 해서 많이 배웠습니다.
<cartes_> 아하.. 그렇군요!
<yemharc> 아니 이분들이 *%&^%*& ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 제가 아는건 다 찾으면 나오는 잡지식일 뿐이라니까요 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 이제 좀 믿어줘요........
<Ponics_OTL> cartes_: / 어차피 여기서 대화하는 것에는 한계가 있습니다... 세미나 에서 대화가 훨씬더 많은것을 배울수 있습니다.
<cartes_> 전 책에 잘 의존하는 편이죠
<drake_kr> 역시 YG
<Ponics_OTL> cartes_: / 책만으로도 충분히 지식이 쌓이고 실력이 는다면... 학교에 선생들이 필요가 없지 않을까 합니다.
<cartes_> drake_kr YG가 뭐에요?
<cartes_> ㅋㅋ
<cartes_> ^_^
<cartes_> 학교에 선생님들/교사들 한테 뭔가 잘 배워본적이 없어서
<cartes_> 언제 필요한지 잘몰르겠네요..
<cartes_> 그냥 인생을 조금 배우는것 같아요
<cartes_> 그것도 자기네 보수적인 방법으로
<yemharc> cartes_, 꼭 그렇지도 않습니다
<yemharc> 그건 가르치는게 무엇이냐에 따라 다른거죠
<yemharc> 예를들면 초등학교 교사라면 정말 간단한 개념조차도 아주 쉽게 이해시킬 능력이 필요합니다.
<drake_kr> yg family
<yemharc> 1+1을 가르치는데에 필요한건 지식보다 강의능력이 되겠죠
<yemharc> 반대로 미적분같은 고등수학을 가르치려면 당연히 그에 상응하는 지식이 필요합니다
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 음 원래 해커가 되기 위해서 필요한 소양중 하나는 '우습게 보는것' 입니다
<yemharc> drake_kr, 그렇죠 :)
<yemharc> 항상 말하는것 같지만 어려운말만 줄줄 늘어놓는 사람은 되려 볼게 없어요
<cartes_> yg family라니 무슨뜻이에용?
<drake_kr> 2ne1 소속사
<drake_kr> 양현석이 대표이사로 있는 기획사요
<cartes_> 역시 YG라니 YG가 뭔가 저질럿나요? ..
<cartes_> 오옷
<drake_kr> 저 yg빠라서요
<cartes_> 아니면 대화하는 저희가 YG패밀리인가효
<drake_kr> <- 알수없는 에러가 발생하였습니다
<cartes_> 저도 comprehension delay error
<drake_kr> 전 2ne1 blackjack 입니다
<cartes_> 네 좋아요!
<cartes_> drake_kr님 글들 일어보고 있어요
<drake_kr> "님은 소녀시대 좋아해요? 원더걸스 좋아해요?" 하면 제 답변은 "2ne1이요"
<cartes_> 저는 카라 구하라요!
<drake_kr> "소시랑 원걸중에 골라보세요" 제 답변 "둘다 싫은데요"
<cartes_> 원걸에 별로 예쁜애 없지 않나요
<cartes_> 소시도 다들 뭔가 이상해보이구
<drake_kr> 예쁘고 못생긴건 별로 문제가 안 되는데요
<drake_kr> 왔냐
<cartes_> ni hao!
<cartes_> 선수쳤당!
<grr> dad¤±¤·¤«¤§¤¸¤©¤¸¤§¤©
<grr> exit
<drake_kr> cao ni ma
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes_> 그거 욕같은데 뭔밀임
<cartes_> fuck ur mom?
<drake_kr> 욕임
<cartes_> 캐나다있을때 많이 들어봤음
<cartes_> ni meiyo zizi
<grr> 한글 이제 나오네..
<cartes_> ni meiyo zizi
<grr> ni hao
<cartes_> chao ni ma
<drake_kr> 웰컴요
<yemharc> grr, UTF-8 인코딩이 필요합니다 ㅎ
<cartes_> ni zu baizi
<cartes_> gan mah
<yemharc> (담배한대 피러가유~)
<drake_kr> grr :: yemharc can't c u
<drake_kr> 인코딩 바꾸래
<drake_kr> 난 잘 보이는데..
<drake_kr> pchat 쓰냐
<cartes_> set your encoding to UTF-8.
<yemharc> 음? 아뇨 잘 보여요;;
<yemharc> 아까 글자 깨지시길래 ㅎㅎ
<cartes_> ni mei yo chi chi
<drake_kr> 박혜경 노래도 좋네..
<grr> 갈아탔어요
<grr> utf-8로 바꾸고 다시 들어왔어요
<grr> 쁘띠
<drake_kr> mp3로 1테라 채울 기세
<cartes_> pretty
<cartes_> 날따라해봐요~ 날따라해봐요 이렇게~
<yemharc> drake_kr, app_delphi 링크 깨졌어요
<grr> apt-get은 진리..
<drake_kr> http://data.drake.kr/152
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 헐 more로 들어가시는분이 계시는구나.. 아예 링크 없애야지
<Ponics_OTL> 오...
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재들의 대화..
<Ponics_OTL> 쩔어~!
<drake_kr> cartes님이 가장 천재임
<yemharc> drake_kr, ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes_> 헐...
<cartes_> 저 놀리는거임 ;; ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> semosi_Home, 안녕하세요
<semosi_Home> 안녕하세요 ^^
<semosi_Home> 제가 다른것을 보느라 잠시 ..
<grr> ni hao
<yemharc> grr, dㅇㅅㅇ/
<drake_kr> 만화 보고 계시나
<cartes_> drake_kr, 아니 왜 저보고 천재라 하시옵니까 '0'
<cartes_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 천재잖아요
<cartes_> 읭.. 어떤점이영.. 'ㅅ'
<cartes_> 드레이크님이 컴터 실력도 더 좋으시잖아용
<cartes_> C 포인터 - 변수와 포인터
<cartes_> 이거 읽는중.. 드레이크님 홈피글
<drake_kr> 읽어봤자 별로 쓸데없습니다
<drake_kr> 필요해서 읽는게 아니면 전혀 쓸모없는 글들이에요
<cartes_> 레퍼런스를 이해해야지 더 앞으로 나아갈수있어요
<drake_kr> 대다수의 일반 개발자가 포인터를 쓰기나 하는줄 아세요?
<cartes_> WxWindow* window01;
<drake_kr> 달팽이는 해결했습니까?
<cartes_> GTK보니까 기본적으로 struct 포인터타입 쓰던데용
<cartes_> 아니요.. 코딩하다가 말았어요
<cartes_> 죄송해요 선생님ㅠㅠ
<cartes_> 이제 슬럼프아니에요 그대신
<drake_kr> 자꾸 간보지 말고 뛰어들던가, 아니면 포기하던가 하세요.
<drake_kr> 진짜 뭔가 배우고 싶은 사람은 배우고 싶다는 말 안 합니다.
<drake_kr> 이미 여러가지 시도를 해보고 있죠.
<cartes_> 음..
<cartes_> 드레이크님 글이나 읽죠뭐..
<yemharc> 오늘은 조용하네요
<grr> 시끌시끌
<yemharc> ?!
<yemharc> grr, 칼퇴근 하신듯 합니다?
<grr> 네, 곧 집으로갈 인턴이니까요
<grr> 산학인턴 /.\
<yemharc> grr, 물론 집에서 잔업을 하고 계신거죠? 3D업종 종사자니까요 :)
<cartes_> 좋은거네요 /.\
<grr> 집에서 지금 취미코딩을 하고 있지요 (뜨끔)
<yemharc> grr, 자, 라이브러리 없이 IPv6 포트스캔 프론트앤드를 만들어주세요
<grr> 패킷은 뜰수있는데
<grr> 분류가 문제... GG
<yemharc> 완성하시면 제가 제일 먼저 써 드리겠습니다
<yemharc> 128비트 수작업 분류의 위업을!
<grr> (....)
<grr> 무..무서워 그런거... 몰라요
<drake_kr> for 돌려
<grr> libpcap 안쓰고 하려니 노가다에서 막히다니...
<semosi_Home> twinsenx: 오랜만입니다. :-)
<twinsenx> :) 정말 오랜만입니다.
<semosi_Home> 그렇죠
<semosi_Home> 저도 자주 들어오지 않은것 같고 들어와도 금방 나가서 마주치기가 힘들었네요
<twinsenx> ㅎㅎ예 버추얼박스 업그레이드 잘 되었습니까?
<semosi_Home> 네 업그레이드는 잘 되었고 서버설치를 할려고 애쓰고 있는데
<semosi_Home> 아직 좀 갈길이 먼것 같습니다.
<semosi_Home> 참 이전하신고 하더니 다 정리 되겠습니다.
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 오늘은 어떤 내용으로 열강의를 해주시런지효 ?
<semosi_Home> 음 오타가 많네요
<twinsenx> 요번달은 좀 한가해지나 싶었는데.. 3월부터 내내 맘은 퇴직하고 싶은데 뜻대로 잘 안되네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, ;; 무슨 강의를 바라시는건가요;;
<semosi_Home> ㅎㅎ 그렇군요
<twinsenx> 서버? 홈서버 말씀? 아니면 업무용 서버인가요?
<semosi_Home> 아래쪽 지방은 이제 더울것 같은데 어떠세요?
<semosi_Home> 아니 일단은 개인용 서버한번 구축해 보고요
<twinsenx> 대략 고령이랑 대구는 더운데 비 쏟아지면 갑자기 쌀쌀해지고 그렇습니다.
<semosi_Home> 서버가 어떤것인가 공부해 보고 뭔가 방법을 찾으려고 합니다.
<twinsenx> 서버도... 우분투로요?
<semosi_Home> 일단은 데스크탑에 서버를 설치해 보고요 좀 알게 되면 우분투서버를 한번 설치해 보려구요
<twinsenx> 먼저 서버 시작하시네요 ㅎㅎ 나도 언젠간 홈서버를 우분투로 해보고 싶었는데 ㅋ 10.04 서버 에디션 설치는 올초에 함 했는데... 쉘프롬프트 반짝이는 거 보고는 뭐 더할게 없더라고요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 우분투서버가 안좋다는 말이 많던데 전 꽤 안정적으로 썼어요
<semosi_Home> 다른분들은 이미 다 해본터라 쉬운것 같던데 이제 늦게 하려고 하니 힘들긴 합니다.
<drake_kr> 음.. 다 해보고 자시고.. 뭐 할게 있어야죠(?)
<semosi_Home> 서버라는것이 제가 좀 맘에 끌리는 것이
<semosi_Home> 일단 제 취향의 데이타 구축도 그렇고
<yemharc> 우분투 서버는 워낙 편의성이 좋아서요.......
<semosi_Home> 일단 자기 집이 편한것은 불멸의 진리이니까 :-D
<semosi_Home> 그래서 한번 해 보려고 하는거죠..ㅎㅎ
<grr> cent os도 좋아요 (은근슬쩍 홍보)
<twinsenx> 예 그래서 포럼글에서두 홈서버나 간단서버는 우분투서버 추천하시더라구요 ㅎㅎ 그래도 초보한테는 LAMP 설치하고 뭐 연습이라도 할라치면 머리가 아프죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<semosi_Home> 그리고 늘 같이 사용하는 웹하드의 용량때문에 지우는 번잡도 없고
<semosi_Home> 일 좀 몰리면 웹하드 정리해 달라고 아우성이고..용량이 큰 것은 몇번이나 나누어서 보내고 확인하고
<twinsenx> 이십만원대면 LAS? NAS? 그걸루 GUI설정해서 필요한건 바로 사용할 수두 있지만 :) 우분투셀프서버로 함해보고 싶긴하군요.
<semosi_Home> ftp만 제대로 연결되면 이어받기도 되고 (시간이야 좀 걸리겠지만) 해서 맘편이 쓸것 같아서 한번 해보려구요
<twinsenx> 세모시님 우분투코분투 데탑은 노트북에서 사용하나요?
<semosi_Home> 저번에 노트북에 설치했더니 좀 귀찮게 왔다갔다 하는 불편이 있어서 버츄얼박스로 데스크탑에 윈도우 호스트로 지금 설치되어 있습니다.
<semosi_Home> 그런데 저번에 잠깐 이야기 들어보니 버츄얼박스는 이식이 쉬운것 같더라구요
<semosi_Home> 그래서 집 회사 에 모두 버츄얼 설치해서 이식해 놓을까 생각중입니다.
<semosi_Home> 그러면 여기저기 같은 환경에서 해보면 좀 느린손이 나아질것 같아서 말입니다.
<twinsenx> 가끔 버박에서 퍼피나 크런치뱅 켜보곤 하는데 저사양하나 구해서 깔아써보구싶군요
<semosi_Home> 네 아무래도 더붓살이 보다는 .
<semosi_Home> 제 몸체에 설치되는것이 좋죠
<semosi_Home> 저번에 오프모임에 갔었거던요 다음에서 한것.
<twinsenx> 아학 부럽습니다
<semosi_Home> 역시 젊은 분들의 의욕과 생각이 앞서있더군요
<twinsenx> 그 시간 저는 치과의자에 누워 마취하고 의사샘이 드릴로 쑤시고 있었슴돠 ㅋㅋ
<semosi_Home> ㅎㅎ 요즘 약간 부실해진 부분이 생겼군요 ^^
<twinsenx> 예 골고루 허리, 목 그리고 어깨 그리고 치주까정 ㅋㅋ 정비를 안했더니 고장이 한꺼번에 ㅋㅋ
<twinsenx> 본업은 많이 바쁘신가요? 설계
<semosi_Home> 요즘은 4대강 이후 여러곳이 고전입니다.
<semosi_Home> 관련되는 분야만 좀 활성화 되고
<semosi_Home> 특히나 도로 사업과 관련된곳은 좀 위기 상황이죠..물량이 전혀 없으니
<twinsenx> 저희 회사두 ㅋ 레미콘이랑 준설업체 몇군데만 나머지는 죽쑤고 블록업체들도 뭐 먹고 떨어질거 있나 기대하더만 ㅋㅋ 저는 4대강 어쩌고 할때부터 우리회사는 수혜효과 없다고 봤습니다만 :)
<twinsenx> 공장이 지류 제방 바로 옆이라 올 여름에 둑 안터지면 다행 ㅋ 걱정됩니다. 본류 파제낀 영향이 지류까정 오니
<semosi_Home> 음 그 부분도 관과 하지 마시고 세심히 살펴보시는것이 좋을듯 합니다.
<semosi_Home> 위에서 터지면 밀고 내려오는 것이 하천이라 어디가 어떨지는 방심할 수 없죠..ㅎㅎ
<twinsenx> 예 회사야 떠내려가든 말든 저는 구명조끼나 사놓고 갖고 다닐라고요 하하하
<semosi_Home> ^^;;
<twinsenx> 제일 싼게 14000원 =_=;
<semosi_Home> 일단 맑은 물이 아니고 쓰레기라 아프게 때릴지도 모르니 헬멧도 한개 준비하세요^^
<twinsenx> 좋은 대비책입니다 ^^ 자전거 헬맷도 갖구 다녀야겠어요. 안전모가 더 나을수도 있지만
<twinsenx> 쓰나미 유튜브 동영상보니 무섭더군요 물의 힘
<drake_kr> 물은 다이아몬드도 깎던데요.. 무섭
<semosi_Home> drake_kr: 님 저번에 모임에서 뵌것 같은데 ^^
<drake_kr> semosi_Home :: 노랑머립니다
<semosi_Home> 일단 물이 깍는다고 하기보다는 힘으로 밀어부치는 거죠..^^
<semosi_Home> 아~~ 그러니 확 기억에 들어오네요
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<semosi_Home> 네 특별난 색상이 별로 없어서..
<semosi_Home> 식사는 저 끝쪽 벽부분에서 하신것 같던데..맞나 몰라요
<drake_kr> 네 맞습니다
<yemharc> 들어가는 위치에서 봤을때 제일 왼쪽에 계셨죠
<grr>  /.\
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 오늘은 어떤 콤뿌따 내용을 공부 할까효 ? 방향을 제시 하여 주옵소서..
<cartes_> 야옹
<cartes_> 배고파서 옥수수통조림이랑
<cartes_> 아이스크림 좀 먹고왔어요
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, 으음;;; 그.....그럼 나름대로 지식이 있는 리눅스 분야로;;
<yemharc> (좋아, 아무도 관심을 가지지 않으니 오늘 강의는 종료!)
<Terras> 아무도 없으시면.
<grr>  /.\
<Terras> 우분투 역사 얘기좀 부탇드려도 될까요.
<yemharc> 우분투 역사인가요.....
<drake_kr> 우분투가 2003년에 release 버전이 처음 나왔던가요?
<Terras> 탄생 배경이라든지...
<drake_kr> 제가 쓰기 시작한건 5.04부터라..
<yemharc> 최초 버전이 4.06이었던걸로 기억합니다
<yemharc> 보자....... 어디부터 말을 해야하나....
<yemharc> 일단 우분투 리눅스는 정확히는 캐노니컬이 만드는건 아닙니다
<yemharc> 캐노니컬은 정확히 말하면 우분투 커뮤니티를 지원하는 회사고, 우분투 리눅스 제작은 커뮤니티에서 하고 있습니다
<drake_kr> 음.. ubuntu의 경우 canonical이라는 회사에서 지원을 해주는데.. 그 회사 사장이 돈 많은 사람인데 gnu 정신에 반해서 지원을 해준다던가 그런 얘기가 있었는데 맞나요?
<yemharc> 네 맞아요
<cartes_> 셔틀워쓰요?
<yemharc> 캐노니컬 사장( 이사?)인 마크 셔틀워스씨는 99년도에 자신이 운영하던 보안회사를 팔아서 돈을 마련했습니다
<yemharc> 약 천만달러 정도라고 합니다.
<yemharc> 이 돈으로 우분투 프로젝트를 시작했죠
<yemharc> 그렇게 우분투 프로젝트가 시작되고, 기존과는 다르게 명확하게 '우리는 데스크탑 리눅스가 목표다'라고 하면서
<yemharc> 그때까지 여기저기 퍼져서 나름대로 데스크탑 환경으로 써 오던 사람들이 관심을 가지기 시작했죠
<yemharc> 그런 사람들이 하나 둘 모여서 커뮤니티가 생성되고 개발인력이 모이면서 여러가지 편의성이 추가/개선되기 시작했습니다
<yemharc> 터미널에서라면 대표적으로 command_not_found라는 패키지가 있죠
<yemharc> 틀린 명령어를 입력하거나 해당 명령어 패키지가 없다면 자동으로 '이런걸 깔아보세요'라고 하는 그 녀석입니다
<Terras> 특이하네요..
<yemharc> 그 외에 각 명령어의 옵션에 대한 자동완성을 해 주는 기능도 가지고 있죠
<yemharc> GUI쪽에서라면.....우분투 써보신 분들은 아시겠지만, 일단 설치부터 무척 편하죠
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 역시 밀옹은 초천재 초고숫!
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, 감사합니다
<yemharc> 여튼 그렇게 아이디어가 모이고, 개발자라는 인종 특성상 한번 불이 붙기 시작하니 확~ 타올랐습니다.
<yemharc> 그래서......... 처음 나온게 4.10 06년도군요
<yemharc> 이 당시 커널이 2.6.8인가 9인가 그랬을겁니다
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 역시.. 갑후의 도네이션 으로 탄생 한것이 군효... 역시 파워 오브 머니~!
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, 그런거죠. 사실 마크 셔틀워스가 나서지 않았으면 우리 커뮤니티는 아마 페도라 커뮤니티였지 않을까 싶네요
<semosi_Home> twinsenx: 먼저 나갈일이 생겼네요 ^^ 가능하면 자주뵈요
<yemharc> semosi_Home, 들어가세요 :)
<twinsenx> 자주 뵈요~
<semosi_Home> 모두들 온오프 자주 뵈요 바이~~`
<twinsenx> 홈서버 잘되면 나중에 자랑해주세요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아......착각했군요. 첫 버전은 4.10  04년 10월입니다
<yemharc> 그리고 그때부터 6개월 단위로 새로운 배포판을 내놓는다는 계획을 세우고 실천해 나가기 시작했죠
<yemharc> 다음 배포판은 5.04 ......05년 4월입니다
<grr>  /.\
<yemharc> 다만 최초의 LTS (장기지원 배포판)인 6.06에서 유일하게 이 6개월 룰이 한번 깨졌는데요
<yemharc> 이때는 기본적인 LTS의 기반 마련을 위해서 데이터베이스를 구축하느라 시간이 꽤 걸렸었다고 합니다.
<yemharc> 이를테면 문제없이 지원하는 하드웨어목록 같은거요
<yemharc> 그리고 이때부터 LTS버전 배포판은 데스크탑은 2년, 서버는 5년간 꾸준한 업데이트를 지원하게 되었습니다.
<yemharc> 그리고 그게 현재 최신 버전인 11.04까지 도달했고, 다음 버전은 11.10이 되겠죠
<yemharc> 우분투는 초기에 데비안과 상당히 마찰이 많았습니다.
<yemharc> 우분투는 데비안 기반이고, 실질적으로는 거의 아무런 변경 없이 가져다 쓰는 수준이었거든요
<yemharc> 그래서 데비안에서 받는건 한가득인데 막상 우분투에서 데비안으로의 기여도는 거의 없는 수준이어서
<yemharc> 데비안 사용자들의 항의 (혹은 비난)가 빗발쳤었습니다.
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 오... 역시 쩔어~! 초천재 초고수 밀옹.. 모르는것이 없다능...
<yemharc> 그래서 우분투 커뮤니티에서 지금의 통합 버그리포팅 시스템(?)인 런치패드를 개장했죠
<drake_kr> 하지만 데비안이 그렇게 지금까지 뭐라고 안하는 이유중의 하나는 데비안 유저들이 (리눅스 유저들 중에서도) 귀차니즘이 극에 달해서 그런거란 이야기도 있습니다.. 맞나요?
<yemharc> drake_kr, 그런것도 있을거같네요. 그 사람들 워낙 게으름뱅이라서 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 하지만 우분투가 레드햇이 있음에도 데비안 기반을 선택한 이유가 있습니다
<yemharc> 바로 데비안의 안정성인데요
<yemharc> 레드햇이 불안정하다거나 하는건 아니지만, 우분투 리눅스를 막 계획할 당시에 이 '기반이 되는'걸 선택하는 문제로 많은 토론이 오갔었습니다
<yemharc> 그 와중에 데비안으로 결론이 난 이유는 간단합니다
<drake_kr> netBSD도 기반으로 잡자면 우수한데..
<yemharc> "데스크탑을 표방하려면 일반 사용자도 어려움 없이 써야 한다. 그렇다면 데비안이 더 낫지 않겠는가"
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 아... 우ㅂㅌ 가 대변 기반이라ㄴ는건 초기 우ㅂㅌ 가 나올때 이미.. 눈치 챗....
<yemharc> drake_kr, 물론 그렇죠. BSD계열은 딱히 뭘 꼽거나 하기 이전에 대부분 안정적이니까요
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, 이건 우분투라는 큰 틀만 잡히고 '우리 모여서 배포판 만들어보자' 할 때의 토론이니까요
<yemharc> 04년 이전입니다
<yemharc> 음 뭐.... 어쨌든 이런저런 이유들로 데비안 기반을 선택했고
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 훔.. 그런데 POSIX 계열 보다는 넥떡 안정성에서는 BSD 계열이 더 짱! 먹지 않나효 ?
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, 그 관련해서도 말이 많았었습니다. 차라리 BSD기반으로 맥OS같은걸 만드는게 낫지 않겠는가
<yemharc> 근데 여기서 가장 중요한게 걸렸습니다.
<yemharc> 우분투가 내 건 기치는 기술적으로는 데스크탑 리눅스지만
<yemharc> 철학적으로는 인류를 위한 리눅스였죠
<yemharc> 그렇다면 여기에 반드시 필요했던 것이 오픈소스입니다.
<yemharc> BSD도 물론 오픈소스의 한 축입니다
<yemharc> 하지만 세심하게 따지고 들어가면 결국 GPL만큼의 자유는 보장해주지 못하죠
<yemharc> 그래서 실질적으로는 BSD기반의 안정성이 더 뛰어남에도 불구하고 리눅스를 택했고
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 하지만.. OpenBSD  를 쓰면 좀 달라지지 않을까효 ?
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, 그것도 고려가 되었었죠. 근데 이건 좀 마크씨 개인적인 의견 비슷한 겁니다만
<yemharc> 그 사람은 실제 보안회사를 운영하면서 리눅스를 상당히 좋아하게 된 것 뿐입니다 :)
<yemharc> 게다가 난데없이 갑부가 나타나서 '리눅스 유저 모여!' 해 버렸으니
<yemharc> 손이 안으로 굽은 일면도 있지요
<drake_kr> 그런 이유도 있고 당시 개발자들이 주축이 되었을거고, BSD보다는 스톨만이라는 교주쪽에 더 힘이 실렸을거라는 예상은.. 누구든 할 수 있겠지요..
<Guest30053> hello
<yemharc> drake_kr, 그런거죠
<Terras> hi
<yemharc> 사실 이 정도의 개발 인력(?)을 확보할 수 만 있다면 BSD도 매우 좋은 대안(?)이라고 생각합니다..........만
<yemharc> 이미 버스가 떠났어요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 여튼 그래서 런치패드가 개장되고, 실질적으로 '정말 모여서 버그를 고칠 수 있는' 커뮤니티가 보장이 되니
<Guest30053> goodbye
<yemharc> 이제는 배포본을 가리지 않고 너도나도 모여드는 수준으로 발전했죠
<Terras> uh,.. bye,
<yemharc> 실제 런치패드에 기여하고 있는 개발자 중에서는 우분투가 아닌 다른 리눅스 사용자도 상당히 많이 있습니다
<yemharc> 어차피 버그 해결은 패키징 방식과는 별개인 경우가 상당히 많으니까요
<drake_kr> centos쪽 개발자도 launchpad에 참여하고 있는걸 종종 볼수 있죠...
<yemharc> 네
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 머 데변도 POSIX 규약을 준수하는 SystemV 의 기반을 둔 리눅이 이기에...
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, 네 그렇습니다 :)
<drake_kr> 그나저나 저 SCO Unix System V 디스켓 이미지를 가지고 있습니다.. -_
<yemharc> 여튼 그렇게 릴리즈를 시작하면서 우분투는 꽤나 바람직한 길을 걷고 있습니다.
<yemharc> 일례로 패키지 구분에 대한 방식이 있죠
<Ponics_OTL> 그나저나 저 SCO 설치 ISO 파일을 가지고 있습.... X 는 칼데라 리눅이 가 설치되는...
<yemharc> 시냅틱을 켜 보시면 왼쪽 아래에 4개의 버튼이 있습니다. (위던가;;)
<yemharc> 이 버튼들에는 각각 main, restricted, universe, multiverse라는 문구들이 적혀 있습니다
<test-kr> 흠
<test-kr> 오래만이에용
<yemharc> main은 자유소프트웨어 이면서 우분투에서 공식적으로 지원하는 패키지
<test-kr> bundo:  계셨구라...흠
<yemharc> restricted는 자유소프트웨어는 아니지만 우분투에서 공식적으로 지원하는 패키지
<yemharc> universe는 자유 소프트웨어지만 지원은 안 하는 패키지
<yemharc> multiverse는 자유소프트웨어도 아니고 지원도 안 하는 패키지
<yemharc> 로 구분되어 있습니다
<yemharc> 이게 별거 아닌듯 하면서도 중요한 이유가 있습니다.
<yemharc> GPL은 '자유 소프트웨어'지 '공짜 소프트웨어'가 아닙니다
<yemharc> GPL을 따른다고 해서 이걸 돈 받고 팔면 안된다는게 아닌거죠
<yemharc> 그 일례가 소프트웨어 센터에서 볼 수 있는 게임들입니다
<yemharc> 반대로 굳이 GPL이 아니라고 하더라도 프리웨어로 배포되는 패키지도 사용 가능하도록 길을 열어 두었습니다.
<yemharc> 그 외에 restricted 항목이 있는건(non-free but supported) 소스코드를 공개하지는 않지만 디바이스 드라이버를 지원하는 하드웨어의 원활한 작동을 위해서인거죠
<drake_kr> 문제가 생기면 민감하지만 문제가 생기기 전까지는 있는건지 없는건지 애매호모한것도 라이센스란것..
<Terras> 위의것들은 모두 홈페이지에서 공식으로 분류하고 배포하고있는 방식들인가요?
<drake_kr> 으잌 오타 ㅈㅅ
<yemharc> Terras, 네, 그렇습니다
<yemharc> 시냅틱만 켜 보셔도 저 구분이 있습니다
<yemharc> 왼쪽에 트리 구조로 소프트웨어 항목들이 나열되어 있는데
<yemharc> 그걸 펼쳐보면 저렇게 구분이 되어 있습니다. (물론 항목구분이 포함되어 있는 부분에서요)
<twinsenx> Terras: 우분투가 아니더라도(페도라나 수세나 기타 등등)리눅스 데스크탑을 설치하거나 사용해보셨는지요?
<Ponics_OTL> 훔... 수세는 제가 애용하던... 아.. 그건 수세미 였군... =3=3=3
<yemharc> 그리고 이 외에도 사용자 편의성과 더불어 유저층 확대를 위해서 Wubi 인스톨러를 만든다거나
<yemharc> 설치 단계를 최대한 간소화 시켜서 마우스클릭 7회 이내에 모든 설치과정이 완료되는 등등
<yemharc> 배포판 버전이 올라가면서 점점 '데스크탑 OS'이 모습이 갖추어지고 [["있습니다"]]
<hacking_u> 안녕하세요!
<yemharc> 아직 완성이라고 보기엔 아쉬운 부분이 많은게 사실이죠
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 우ㅂㅌ 도 수세의 Yest2 처럼 시냅틱 이라는 패키지 관리 툴이 있는거 아닌가효 ?
<yemharc> hacking_u, 안녕하세요
<hacking_u> 최악이에요 11.04
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, 네 그렇습니다.
<hacking_u> 아니 Unity
<hacking_u> 11.04는 다 좋은데 Unity가 망쳐놧....
<yemharc> 수세는 yest2, 레드햇은 yum, 우분투는 시냅틱을 사용하죠
<hacking_u> jincreator, 살아있는가?
<yemharc> 하지만 이런 [[프로그램]]들은 시스템 종속적이 아니라는게 포인트입니다.
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 훔.. 레드햇 과 센트OS 가 얌을 쓰지효...
<yemharc> 네
<hacking_u> ubuntu에서도 yum을 쓰고 싶으면 쓸 수는 있나요
<yemharc> 정확히는 저 배포판 이름 뒤에 [계열]을 붙이면 되겠군요
<yemharc> hacking_u, 네
<hacking_u> rpm은 alien인가로 설치하던데
<hacking_u> ...
<yemharc> 우분투 뿐 아니라 다른 배포판들도
<yemharc> 서로간의 패키징 방식을 지원하는 패키지를 포팅(?)하여 가지고 있습니다.
<yemharc> alien이 rpm을 deb로 변환해주는 툴이라고 한다면
<yemharc> apt-get install yum 으로 yum 자체를 쓸 수도 있는거죠
<Ponics_OTL> 수세의 rpm 과 레드햇의 rpm 과 센트의 rpm 은 GPG Key 의 차이로 차이가 좀 있다고 " 초천재 밀옹 께서 알려주셨씁니다 . "
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, 좋은 지적 감사힙니다 :) 사실 GPG 키 뿐 아니라 각 배포판 별로 폴더 구조가 조금씩(혹은 꽤 많이) 다르기때문에
<yemharc> 시스템 깊숙히까지 들어가서 설치되는 패키지들은 상대적으로 문제가 일어날 가능성을 상당히 많이 내포하고 있습니다
<yemharc> 이 부분을 호환 가능하게 하려고 나온게 alien같은 툴이죠
<yemharc> 아........ 어쩌다 여기까지 흘러왔죠?
<drake_kr> 런치패드
<yemharc> 여튼 되돌아가서
<twinsenx> Terras: 우분투 간단한 내력은 http://is.gd/VL7Hy7 영어로 보시려면 http://is.gd/yyxlCR 그리고 한국어 사용자 최적화 우분투 리믹스인 '코분투'는 http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?t=11886 를 참고하실수있습니다.
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 그리고 가장 반항을 심하게 하는 놈이 glibc 란 놈이라고 " 초천재 밀옹께서 알려주셨습니다 . "
<yemharc> twinsenx, 감사합니다 :)
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, 뭔가 등골이 오싹오싹 하군요;; 왠지 점점 말할게 늘어나는거같아요;;
<twinsenx> 황송 ^^;
<yemharc> glibc 경우에는 4월 모임에서 유명환님께서 친절하게 알려주셨었죠
<yemharc> glibc는 풀어서 쓰면 GNU Lib C 라고 할 수 있습니다.
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 전 갠적으로 허접콤맹의 입장에서 볼때... 리눅스의 패키지 관리 면에서 보면 좀 비효율적이라고 생각 합니다..
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, 그건 어찌보면 '별 수 없는' 거라고 생각합니다.
<yemharc> 애초에 오픈소스 개발환경(?)이라는건 어디까지나 개인의 자유를 최고로 두기 때문에
<yemharc> 뭔가 하나의 프로젝트를 만들고 있는 와중에도 "난 이거 반댈세!" 하는 사람은 있기 마련이고
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / BSD 계열의 패키지 관리를 보면.. package 란 디렉에 있는 놈들을 인스톨 하면 머신에 맞게 빌드 해서 만들어 주는것이 마음에 듭니다..
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, 그래서 나온게 젠투죠
<yemharc> 하지만 젠투를 보세요. 실질적으로는 더 비효율적입니다
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 그게 사실 리눅이 패키징 같은 경우에는 디펜던시 때문에.. 난 딱 1개만 필요한대 의존성 걸린 놈들 이 10개나 설치 되는...
<yemharc> 개발자는 개발 효율을 신경씁니다. 하지만 일반 사용자는 그런거 신경쓰지 않고 신경 쓸 필요도 없으며 신경쓰게 만들어도 안됩니다
<drake_kr> 빙고
<grr> 빙고
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, 예를 들어 생각해 보죠.
<grr> 퍼펙트한 말이 나오셨다
<yemharc> 윈도에서 게임을 하고 싶습니다.
<yemharc> 카트라이더 인스톨을 시작해요.
<yemharc> 어라? 그런데 다이렉트X 버전이 낮다고 안돼요.
<yemharc> 그럼 DX를 아는 유저는 괜찮지만, 모르는 사람도 분명 있습니다.
<yemharc> 이 사람들을 위해 존재하는게 '자동 업데이트'입니다.
<yemharc> 그럼 이 자동 업데이트는 과연 DX 하나만 설치할까요?
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 전 원래 윈도그를 별로 않좋아 합니다.. ㅋ
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, 네, 간단히 말하겠습니다 :)
<yemharc> 윈도와 리눅스에서 느끼는 바로 그 차이점 - 의존성 문제로 인해 필요없어 보이는 것까지 설치하는 그 부분은
<yemharc> 윈도는 '사용자 눈에 보이지 않는 곳'에서 벌어지고, 리눅스는 그걸 직접 보여준다는겁니다
<yemharc> 사실 지금의 시스템에서는 윈도건 리눅스건 일반 사용자 입장에선 그 업데이트 내역을 볼 필요도 없고 신경 안써도 잘 돌아갑니다
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 그건 적절한 비유가 아닌듯 합니다.. 윈도그 자체는 이미 가비지 라이브러리를 기본으로 다 설치 해 놓고 그리고 그 바운드리 안에서 개발을 하라고 하니 마치 의존성이 없는것 처럼 보일 뿐이라고 생각 합니다.
<yemharc> 단지 이 '보여준다'는 한가지 요소로 인해서 그렇게 느끼는거죠
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, 그게 바로 개발자 시각이라고 생각합니다
<yemharc> 개발자는 자신이 어찌보면 당사자이기때문에 그런 부분이 눈에 들어오죠
<yemharc> 그럼 그걸 그대로 그야말로 컴퓨터=게임기 정도로 인식하는 사람에게 설명하면 납득할까요?
<yemharc> 할리가 없습니다. 설득할 자신도 없어요.
<hacking_u> 납득시키면 됩니다
<yemharc> hacking_u, 거기서 이미 틀린겁니다
<hacking_u> (...아)
<yemharc> 위에도 말했죠. 사용자는 '그런' 부분을 신경쓰지 않고, 신경쓰지도 않고, [[쓰게 만들어도]] 안됩니다
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 일반적인 엔드 유저 입장에서 볼때는 밀옹의 말씀이 맞습니다..
<yemharc> 사용자가 원하는건 OS 위에서 돌아가는 프로그램을 통해 나오는 결과물입낟
<laggard> 뭔가 심오한 대화가 오고 가는 모양입니다. 즐거운 밤입니다
<hacking_u> 보이는 게 다.
<grr> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> OS를 사용하는 자체가 절대 아니에요
<yemharc> laggard, 안녕하세요 :)
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 하지만.. 임베디드 계열의 개발자에겐 1kbyte 를 더 쓰냐 아니냐에 피가 말리죠..
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, 그건 당연한거죠 :)
<yemharc> 근데 보세요 포닉스님.
<hacking_u> 유저에게는 보이는 게 다이고 보이는 것을 우선한 아이폰이 그걸 활용한 예 아닌가요.
<yemharc> 막상 그 임베디드 개발자들이 피말려서 만들어 낸 iOS나 안드로이드
<hacking_u> 임베디드는 다른 영역이고 ㅋ
<yemharc> 그걸 사용하는 사람들이 그걸 신경쓸까요?
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 따라서.. 의존성 때문에 윈도그 처럼 덩치큰 라이브러리를 설치는 광경을 보고 있으면.. 입에서 거품이 푸걱~!
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 근데 까놓고 말해서
<hacking_u> 유저에게 임베디드 개발은 그저 저 멀리 있는, 내 폰과는 상관없어보이는 영역...
<yemharc> "우린 이걸 이렇게 고생해서 만들었어요"라고 말하는건 [[오픈소스]]뿐입니다
<drake_kr> 두번째 빙고
<yemharc> 마소가 98시절에 블루스크린때문에 홍역을 치뤘다고 해서
<yemharc> 유저에게 "우리 고생했어요 님" 하던가요?
<yemharc> 아이폰에서 최근 문제 일어나고 있다고 애플이 변명합니까?
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 사실... 왜 의존성 이야기를 꺼내냐 하면... 바로 메모리 때문에 그렇습니다..
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, 메모리의 어떤 부분 말씀이신지요?
<yemharc> (아......반성반성. 조금 흥분했습니다. 죄송해요 포닉스님)
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 의존성 때문에 덩치큰 라이브러리를 설치하는 것 까지는 좋은데 바이너리가 실행 될때 덩치큰 라이브러리를 전부 쓰는것 은 아니라고 생각 합니다..
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, 그거야말로 개발자가 손봐야 할 영역 아닐까요?
<Ponics_OTL> 사용하는 것은 일부분 일텐데... 일단 파일을 오픈해서 메모리에 적재 하고.. 그리고 실행 참조를 하는 구조라서..
<yemharc> 라이브러리가 너무 크다면 쪼개야 됩니다. 메모리 관리가 잘 안된다면 개선해야 합니다.
<yemharc> 근데 이걸 유저보고 하라는건 .................... 틀리지 않을까요?
<yemharc> 물론
<Ponics_OTL> 그런데 그게 요즘 머쉰의 가격이 겁나 싸지는 이유로..
<Ponics_OTL> 돈으로 해결 하는 경우가 정설로 되다시피 하니..
<yemharc> 물론 오픈소스는 개발자=사용자 라는 공식이 그 어떤 소프트웨어보다 큽니다
<yemharc> 하지만, 그 사용자가 개발자가 되기 위해서는
<yemharc> 일단 사용을 해야죠.
<yemharc> 당장 설치도 안되는데 뭘 하라는거냐!.........라고 하면 뭐라 해 줄 말이 없는겁니다
<Ponics_OTL> 사실 리눅이 설치시 왜 스왑 영역을 설정 하는지 그 이유를 모르는 유저들이 많을듯 합니다..
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, 네, 그렇습니다.
<yemharc> 그래서 우분투는 그 파티션 부분을 모조리 자동으로 해 주죠
<yemharc> 자동으로 처리하는 스크립트도 똑똑합니다
<hacking_u> 오픈소스에서 개발자와 유저가 명확히 나뉘지는 않지 않나...싶네요
<yemharc> '전부 밀고 우분투만?'   '윈도랑 더부살이?'   '아니면 스스로?'
<hacking_u> (위에 말씀하셨는데 못봤군요)
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 그런데 요즘 들어 머신들의 성능이 겁나 좋아져서.. 사실 스왑 존재 이유에 대해서 고민해봐야 할듯 합니다..
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, 그건 맞습니다. 윈도우만 해도 페이징 파일이 없어진 역사는 꽤 됐죠
<hacking_u> 스왑에 Hibernate할때 저장하지 싶던데요 아마
<drake_kr> hacking_u :: 그렇기 때문에 "ux에 대해서 이야기하면서 정작 자신은 vim을 이용하는" 모호한 정체성을 가진 사람들이 많이 나오는듯염 <-
<hacking_u> 윈도우즈 페이징파일이 없나요....
<hacking_u> (언제부터 그런 이상세계가)
<yemharc> hacking_u, 기능 자체는 있긴 합니다만 요새는 기본적으로 disable입니다
<drake_kr> 어라
<hacking_u> ....아닐텐데요
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, 스왑 이야기로 돌아가서...... 막상 스왑영역을 꾸준히 모니터링 해 보면 실제 제대로 사용하지 않는게 사실이긴 합니다
<hacking_u> 기본으로 On 되어 있던뎅...
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 서버 같은 경우에는 메모리 1M 에 tty 나 혹은 아파치 프로세서 하나를 더 올릴수 있는 상황이 됩니다.. 그런데 그 1M 가 덩치큰 라이브러라 차지하고 있으면..
<drake_kr> yemharc :: Win32에서 페이징파일을 사용하지 않는다는건 아닌듯 싶습니다..
<drake_kr> 저만 봐도 현재 페이지 파일을 16G로 사용중입니다
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 결국 서버 를 증설해야 하는 상황이 발생 할수도 있지 않을까효 ?
<yemharc> drake_kr, 윈7에선 기본 disable이고 유동적인 캐쉬파일로 생성삭제 반복한다고 알고 있었습니다만
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, 서버 이야기로 넘어가는건가요;;
<hacking_u> 리눅스에서 스왑을 거의 안 쓰고 있는 건, 어디까지나 윈도우즈처럼 쓸데없이 스왑으로 넘기는 삽질을 안 해서랄까요
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 메모리 관리 가 가장 개판인 윈도그가 페이징 파일을 사용 안할리는 없지요..
<drake_kr> 음.. 여기서 잠시 이야기를 정리하고 넘어가야 할듯 싶네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 네
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 단지 그 페이징 파일을 픽스 하냐 아니면 그때 그때 마다 다이나믹하게 사용하느냐의 차이일뿐..
<yemharc> 으음........ 윈도쪽은 없어졌다(?)라고만 알고 있어서 저도 확실하게 주장을 못 하겠군요;;
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 페이징 이 없어질수가 없습니다.. 구조적으로..
<drake_kr> 스왑 영역의 존재이유.. 에 대해서 이야기 하고 있었던 중입니다
<yemharc> 스왑 영역으로 일단 돌아가죠
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 리눅이에서는 스왑 이고... 윈도그에서는 페이징 파일 이 같은 역활을 한다고 생각 합니다..
<hacking_u> 스왑 영역은 메모리의 보조 역할이죠. 틀리지 않았죠?
<yemharc> 네
<drake_kr> 그런데 실제 제가 운영중인 data.drake.kr을 vm에 2G의 메모리를 주고 운용하는데.. 남는 메모리가 50M 수준입니다..
<hacking_u> 그리고 활용되는 경우는 리눅스에서는 대체로 메모리가 80%이상 가지 않는 이상은 사용하지 않고, Hibernation에서 RAM 내용을 저장하는 데 사용합니다.
<yemharc> hacking_u, 정답
<drake_kr> 어라
<drake_kr> 아..
<yemharc> ?
<drake_kr> 제 키티넷붘의 경우
<drake_kr> 스왑 영역을 3.4G 정도로 잡았는데 Hibernate가 안되는 경우가 많이 있어서요
<drake_kr> 실제 메모리는 2G 정도인데
<yemharc> drake_kr, 들어갔다 못 올라오지 않나요?
<Ponics_OTL> 헛... 키티넷북.... 오덕후들의 필수 아이템.. 핑크색의 키티넷북... ㅎㄷㄷ
<drake_kr> 필요 이상으로 메모리 자원을 많이 먹고 있는듯 싶습니다
<yemharc> 제 경우에는 스왑이 무려 8GB(...)인데
<yemharc> 잠수했다 못 올라옵니다.
<drake_kr> 일단 hibernate 들어가면 올라오는건 잘 올라옵니다
<hacking_u> 저는 2GB RAM에 2.5GB 스왑
<hacking_u> 하이버네이션 문제는 대체로 스왑이 부족하지 않다면 ACPI문제 아닌가요
<Ponics_OTL> 스왑은 사실 2G 이상의 메모리에서는 512M 도 많이 잡는 거라 생각 합니다..
<hacking_u> (노트북에서는 잠자기에 필수)
<drake_kr> 그리고 얼마전까지 제가 멘도시노 64M 메모리에 아파치를 돌린적도 있습니다만
<yemharc> 네 ACPI 아니면 그래픽 카드 문제에요
<Ponics_OTL> 물론... 3D 가속과 그래픽을 겁나 많이... 즉 메모리를 혹사 하는 상황이라면 더 많이 잡아야 겠지요..
<hacking_u> Ponics_OTL, 잠자기 안 쓰면 상관 없지만 노트북에선 필수 아닙니까?
<drake_kr> 10.04 클린설치 이후의 apache의 메모리 관리 능력 부재인지 몰라도
<Ponics_OTL> 글쎄효... 머 놋뿍의 HDD 가 SSD 라면.. 구지 스왑은 안잡아도 될듯 합니다..
<hacking_u> 아니... 속도 이야기가 아닙니다만
<drake_kr> 스왑 자체가 활용이 안되는듯한 느낌을 많이 받았습니다
<Ponics_OTL> 머신의 성능을 최대로 긁어 내는 것도 유저의 도리 아닐까효 ? ㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> 저는 쓰입니다...<
<yemharc> drake_kr, 음... 제 경우, 회사에 있는 데탑 램이 1GB, 스왑이 2GB인데 telnet ftp ssh http pop를 다 돌려놔도 램 점유율은 약 300m정도더군요
<hacking_u> Virtualbox를 사용하거든요
<drake_kr> 그건 power user 정도의 사용자들 이야기겠지요
<yemharc> 접속자가 거의 없는것도 있긴 합니다만
<hacking_u> Chrome 탭은 한 50개정도.....
<yemharc> hacking_u, 너무 하드하게 나갔어요 ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_OTL> 아까 제가 말씀 드린데로... 사용자가 GUI 로만 승부 하는 유저라면 메모리가 많아도 스왑은 필수 이겠지만..
<drake_kr> 근데 리눅스의 역사 -> 런치패드 -> 스왑에 대한 토론.. 식으로 진행되는군요 ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_OTL> 대부분의 작업이 서버 위주 라면..
<yemharc> 그러게 말이죠;;
<Ponics_OTL> 접속자 대비 계산해서.. 스왑은 최소로만 잡아도 시스템 운영에는 문제가 없다는것이..
<Ponics_OTL> 저의 경험 이였습니다..
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, 사실 스왑은 어찌보면 구 시대의 유물이니까요
<drake_kr> Ponics :: 하지만 그걸 일반화하면 안된다는것이 제 생각이고요 :D
<Ponics_OTL> 머 유뮬이지만.. 없으면 허전 하죠..
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그건 그래요
<yemharc> 이상하게 스왑은 무조건 설정하게 되더라구요
<drake_kr> 왜냐하면 그걸 가지고 64MB 메모리가 딸린 셀러론에다가 갖다박는 이상한놈도 있으니까요
<Ponics_OTL> 없어서 어느 순간 시스템이 뻗어버리는 현상이 나타나면.. 골치 아프죠..
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 자, 여튼.......우리 다시 일반 사용자 포인트로 돌아가죠
<yemharc> 우분투는 일단 어디까지나 데스크탑이 중심이죠
<drake_kr> 일반 사용자는 스왑에 대해 알 필요가 없다 <- 제 생각입니다
<Ponics_OTL> CF 4G 에 리눅이 인스톨 할때 스왑 안잡고도 잘돌아 갔씁니다만..
<Ponics_OTL> 역시 GUI 올리니 시스템이 뻗어버리는...
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, 스왑이 없다고 시스템이 뻗는건 좀 납득이 안되는군요
<drake_kr> 그건 저도 납득안됨!
<yemharc> xserver가 무겁긴 합니다만 그렇다고 해서 메모리 fault로 시스템을 죽이는 일은 없습니다
<hacking_u> yemharc, 일상적인 사용을 이야기했던건데요 ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 시스템이 멈춰 버립니다.. 메모리가 부족했거든요.. 512M 에서 올렸으니..
<drake_kr> 메모리 문제가 아니겠지요.. 자 넘어가죠..
<hacking_u> 512면 부족하죠
<Ponics_OTL> 사실 128M 에 올릴려고 했는데... 넘 비싸서..
<yemharc> 512여도 마찬가지라고 생각합니다만.........
<Ponics_OTL> ㄴㄴ
<Ponics_OTL> GUI 안 올리면
<Ponics_OTL> 스왑 없이도 잘돌아감..
<hacking_u> GUI 올리는거요
<hacking_u> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 네, 그러니까요 (...)
<hacking_u> ...
<Ponics_OTL> ㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> 일반 유저 관점은 어디로 ㅋ
<yemharc> 그러게요......
<grr> 일반유저 1인
<yemharc> 이 논제(?)는 나중으로 미루죠
<hacking_u> 역시 우리는 일반 유저가 아닙니다..(?)
<Ponics_OTL> 자자.. 저같은 허접콤맹 유저는 무조건 화려한 GUI 에 설치 하라는거 대부분 전체로 다 설치 합니다..
<yemharc> 그럼........... 런치패드로 돌아가야 하나요?
<hacking_u> grr, 절대 일반 유저가 아닙니다
<Ponics_OTL> 머 시스템이 시키는데로 그냥 " 예 " 하니깐요.. ㅋ
<grr> 일반 유저입니다
<drake_kr> Ponics :: 최근 10.04로 128M에 kde를 돌린 경험이 있습니다.. 메모리 문제가 아닐거에요.. 넘어갑시다 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> grr, 그리고 일반적인 유저는 적어도 1gb를 쓰지 않을까요
<hacking_u> drake_kr, 그건 왜 하신거에요 그것보다도
<yemharc> 뭣보다, 우분투가 공식적으로 발표하고 있는 최소사양은
<drake_kr> hacking_u :: 최초 그런 미친짓은 32MB 머신에 10.04를 설치하면서부터입니다..
<Ponics_OTL> drake_kr: / 훔... 메모리 문제라는건.. 즉.. 메모리가 모질라서.. 스왑을 써야 하는데 스왑 영역이 없어서... 시스템이 크래쉬 되는 현상을 말한 것이였습니다..
<grr>  /_\
<yemharc> x86 cpu 300mhz 64mb램, 4gb하드공간, 640x480이상을 지원하는 그래픽카드죠
<drake_kr> Ponics :: 저도 스왑 영역 안 잡았었어요
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, 스왑영역에 대해 오해하고 계신듯 합니다;;
<yemharc> 스왑=램 이 아닙니다
<yemharc> 스왑이 있던 이유는 전적으로 램과 CPU 대비로 하드디스크와의 전송속도 차이가 너무 심했기 때문이에요
<yemharc> 병목현상을 막기 위해 있던 '갓길'입니다
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / ㅇㅇ 램은 아님... 하지만.. 메모리가 80% 이상 오르면... 스왑영역을 일부 가져다 씀... 즉 버퍼의 역활임..
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 스왑이 없어서 메모리가 꽉 찼다! 그러면 그냥 실행속도가 느려지고 끝입니다
<Ponics_OTL> 옛날에는 버퍼 메모리를 따로 꽂아주었지만..
<yemharc> 애초에 '잘못된 메모리를 참조'해서 무한루프에 빠지던가 하는게 메모리 fault로 인한 시스템 다운이잖습니까
<Ponics_OTL> 요즘 시스템에는 버퍼 메모리 자체가 존재하지 않고 CPU 안에 들어 버렸다는...
<yemharc> (서버같이 초 대용량이 필요한 경우는 제외합니다)
<laggard> 우와 길어서 읽기도 힘드네요 버닝중이시군요 !
<yemharc> 그리고 xserver에서 가져다 쓰는 시스템 자원은 그래픽카드 뿐인데
<yemharc> 리눅스 커널이 '단순한 프로그램 오류'로 죽는다?
<yemharc> 차라리 그래픽 카드 드라이버에 의한 IRQ충돌이 설득력이 있군요
<drake_kr> 아니 젭라 스왑에서 다음 이야기로 넘어가자구요..
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 훔... 정확히는 메모리 일부도 사용 합니다...
<yemharc> 음........ 이러니 끝이 없군요. 정말 일단 넘어가죠
<yemharc> 처음 주제에서 너무 벗어났습니다
<Terras> clear.....
<yemharc> 자............ 런치패드로 돌아갈까요
<bluetux> 우연히 내용을 봤는델.. 도체 뭐가 문제라서 이야기가 되가는지 이해가 않가네요..
<yemharc> bluetux, ㅎㅎ...그건 나중에 설명해 드릴게요. 일단 스왑 주제는 패스입니다 :)
<grr> Oops
<yemharc> 런치패드가 설립된 목적은 버그리포팅과 트러블슈팅에 관한 자동화 된 데이터베이스 구축입니다.
<bluetux> yemharc: 네.. 제가 알고 있는 스왑과 그 기능에 대한 이야기가.. 좀 다른게 있어서리...
<yemharc> 사실 따지고 보면 데비안에 대한 기여는 그 부수효과에 가깝죠
<yemharc> 그리고 꼭 데비안만이 득을 보는것도 아니구요.
<yemharc> 아마 거의 못 보셨을 듯 합니다만, 우분투에서 '에러 났으니 버그리포팅하세요'라는 기능(?)을 써 보신 분 계신가요?
<yemharc> drake_kr............님은 CLI유저(?)시니 못 보셨을테고
<yemharc> hacking_u님은 어때요?
<Terras> 윈도우에서부터 그다지 리포팅은않하고 있어서요.
<grr>  /.\..
<hacking_u> (.... Graphic RAM 없으면 기본 RAM을 가져다 쓰잖....이라는 이야기를 차마 못 꺼낸...)
<grr> 역시 전 일반 유저군요..
<hacking_u> 런치패드는 업로드는 0 bit
<hacking_u> Download 100%입니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 네, 뭐......사실 이 버그리포팅도 그 자체는 별로 중요한 이야기는 아닙니다
<drake_kr> 그러고보니 처음 사용한 gui가 11.04..
<hacking_u> drake_kr, 디자이너....
<yemharc> Terras님처럼 실제적으로 꼬박꼬박 버그리포팅 하는 유저는 그렇게 많지 않잖아요
<drake_kr> hacking_u :: 디자인은 윈도우나 맼으로 했었슴미다
<yemharc> 그냥 '에이 귀찮게........' 하면서 창을 꺼버리죠
<drake_kr> win32의 폐해
<yemharc> drake_kr, 워낙에 많이 났어야죠
<drake_kr> 아니, win9x의 폐해
<yemharc> (아......... 우분투의 [[간략한]] 역사가 주제였던거같은데 말입니다.........)
<grr> (...)
<Terras> 끝인가여? 일단은....
<hacking_u> 간략한 역사 : 효리 버전이 나오면서 호응을 얻어 한국 사용자 모임이 활성화되었다...(?)
<yemharc> 어쨌건, 그렇게 시작시에 개발인력을 모으는 데 성공하고 기존은 물론 신규 사용자에게도 데스크탑으로서 어필하는데에 성공했습니다
<yemharc> 문제해결을 위한 데이터베이스(런치패드)도 충분히 활성화 되었죠
<Ponics_OTL> 훔... 저의 허접하고 짧은 지식이 딸려서... 스왑의 역활에 대해서 구글 사마에게 물어 봤싸옵니다.. ㅋ
<yemharc> 그리고 그 와중에도 각국의 커뮤니티 또한 확보(?)하기 위해서 로컬팀을 운영했고
<Ponics_OTL> 아.. 옛날에는 역활에 대해서 다 알고 있었는데.. 역시 이놈의 만성 치매..
<yemharc> 그 로컬 팀 중의 하나가 우리 한국 로코 팀입니다
<yemharc> 한국 우분투 사용자 모임.........의 정식 명칭은 Korea Ubuntu Loco Team이죠
<yemharc> 로코팀에게는 기본적으로 5가지의 자원이 주어집니다
<yemharc> 메일링, 포럼, 위키, IRC, 런치패드입니다
<shriekout> 미네랄
<shriekout> ...
<Terras> 워터.
<yemharc> 물론 해외까지 서버지원........같은건 캐노니컬 재정을 위해서라도 사양해 두도록 하고
<Ponics_OTL> 깨스.. 미네랄 = 화이어맨
<Ponics_OTL> 미네랄  = 마린
<yemharc> 캐노니컬에서 지원하는 것은 IRC와 도메인(ubuntu-kr.org)입니다. 메일링 경우에는 정확히 모르겠군요.
<yemharc> 여튼 그렇게 해서 블라블라~ 해서 지금 우리가 여기서 스왑을 가지고 ?!한 토론을 하고 있는겁니다 :)
<yemharc> 넵. 끝입니다.
<drake_kr> 짝짝짝
<yemharc> Terras, 궁금증은 풀리셨나요?...........좀 산으로 많이 간거같긴 합니다만
<grr> 짝짝짝
<drake_kr> 수고하셨슴미다
<Terras> 감사합니다.
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 훔.. 스왑에 대해서 디테일 하게 설명 하여 주옵소서... ( 번뜩~! )
<yemharc> 네. 그럼 저 잠시 담배한대 피우고 오겠습니다. 포닉스님 잠시만 다녀올게요 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> MSDOS의 EMS같은거잖아요
<Ponics_OTL> 그거하고는 좀 성격이 다릅니다..
<twinsenx> bluetux: 안녕하세요? 다혼 무슨 모델인가요? 까만색 드롭바든데. 이젠 자전거출퇴근 수월해지셨나요? :)
<bluetux> twinsenx: 매일 죽어나용.. xp 07 년도꺼요
<Terras> 부럽네요.. 자전거 출퇴근...
<bluetux> 지금까지 대략 850km  정도 탔네요..
<bluetux> Terras:  거리만 되시면 함 시도 해보시는게..
<Terras> 좋죠...
<twinsenx> bluetux: ㅎㅎ 점차 적응되실꺼에요. 저는 놀러다닐때 술마시러다닐때만 타구 자출은 못해봤습니다 ㅎㅎ
<bluetux> twinsenx: 좀 무리하는것도 같아요.. 무릅이 좀 아파서.. 쩝..
<Terras> 2시간동안 시속 30유지 쯤이야.
<bluetux> Terras: 시속 20도 힘덜던데.. 1시간동안..
<twinsenx> 스포츠모드로 안 타구 할아버지 마실 모드루 타구다닙니다 ㅋ 평속 10킬로미터;;;
<hacking_u> 자전거를 잘 셋팅해놓으면 무릎은 3시간정도 매일 굴려도 잘 안아픕니다
<Terras> 죽어요..
<hacking_u> 시속 30 유지는 스플린터로나 가능합니다
<hacking_u> 일반 유사MTB로 빠르게 달리면 25km/h가 최고
<bluetux>  hacking_u 늙어서 그런가봐요.. 쩝
<yemharc> 다녀왔습니다
<Terras> 궁금한게 있는데 말이죠.
<yemharc> 네
<Terras> 각 하드웨어에 대한 호환은 어떻게 하고 있나요.
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 훔.. 스왑에 대해서 디테일 하게 설명 하여 주옵소서... ( 필기할 준비 완료! "
<yemharc> 그건 사실 전적으로 오픈소스 커뮤니티에 의존하고 있는 상황인데요, 대부분은 드라이버 제작자가 머리를 굴립니다
<yemharc> 일단 리눅스 스왑은 스왑 파티션 방식이 있고 스왑파일 방식이 있습니다
<yemharc> 큰 차이는 없고 포닉스님께서 위에서 말씀하신것처럼 정적이냐 동적이냐 정도의 차이라고 보시면 됩니다
<yemharc> (물론 파일도 용량은 설정합니다)
<yemharc> 자, 스왑의 탄생 배경(?)은
<yemharc> 프로그램이 실행되면 메모리에 올라가죠?
<jincreator> 아으...드디어 다 읽었다!
<yemharc> 근데 RAM과 하드디스크간의 전송속도 차이는 사실 엄청납니다
<yemharc> 바꿔 말하면 느린 구간에서는 차가 밀려서 정체구간이 생기는거죠
<yemharc> 이걸 해결하기 위해 따로 공간을 할당하고 일종의 '대기공간'을 주는겁니다
<yemharc> 컴퓨터 용어로는 이런 부분들을 '버퍼'라고 부릅니다
<twinsenx> Terras: 대체루 디폴트로 잡히는데 독점드라이버는 유저가 깔지말지 선택하게 되있구요.. 큰 테두리로는 리눅스드라이브(업체꺼든 커뮤니티꺼든)을 안 벋어나지싶습니다. (제 답이 촛점을 벗어났을수두)
<yemharc> 자, 여기서 스왑은 시스템에서 크게 2가지 역할을 담당하고 있습니다
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 밀옹의 말씀을 쉽게 풀이 하지만.. 2G  apa
<yemharc> 하나는 위에 말한 버퍼 기능이고, 다른 하나는 시스템의 추가적인 메모리 역할을 하는겁니다
<yemharc> 내 RAM 용량은 2GB인데 현재 사용중인 프로그램들은 2GB 이상의 메모리를 요구하고 있다면 스왑 공간을 할당해 주는거죠
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 2G 메모리에 각종 기본적으로 커널이나 쉘이나 그리고 데몬들이 올라가는 메모리 영역과 사용자가 사용할수 있는 메모리 영역 즉 Free 영역이 1.5G 라고 할때..
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, 넵 계속해주세요
<yemharc> 없으시면 이어서 하겠습니다
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 응용 프로그램이 실제 적재되고 연산하고 하는 부분이 1.5G 안에서 실행이되고.. Free 메모리가 80% 소모 될때 쉘이나 커널 디바이스 등에서의 시스템 타이머로 인하여 멀티 스레트 프로세싱 할때 사용하고 리턴하는 메모리 를 보호하기 위해서..
<Ponics_OTL> 이미 메모리에 적제된 사용하지 않고 대기 하는 응용프로그램을 잠시 스왑 영역에 대피 시켜놨다가..
<Ponics_OTL> 필요할때 다시 꺼네어 사용하는 공간이 스왑 영역이라고 이해 해도 되는 건가효 ?
<yemharc> 네 맞습니다.
<yemharc> 중요한 포인트는 다 나왔습니다.
<yemharc> 좀 쉽게 설명해보겠습니다.
<yemharc> 일단 기본 전제는 스왑=램 이 아니라는겁니다
<yemharc> 추가적인 메모리와 같은 역할을 수행하지만, 그렇다고 해서 램은 아닙니다
<Ponics_OTL> 하지만 완벽히 아니라고는 말하기는 좀 곤란하지 않을까효.. 윈도그의 개념에서는 가상메모리 라고 불리우는데..
<yemharc> 네, 그 부분입니다
<yemharc> 스왑은 물리적인 메모리......그러니까 RAM은 아닙니다.
<Ponics_OTL> 그거야 당근 빳따죠..
<yemharc> 포닉스님께서 위에 설명하신것처럼 실제 물리적인 메모리 용량을 넘어간 상황일 때에
<yemharc> 처리할 작업 중에서 우선순위가 낮은 것들을 스왑 영역에 밀어넣습니다.
<yemharc> 더 쉽게 설명하면, 우리가 뭔가 학교 레포트를 써야 합니다.
<yemharc> 참조할 책들이 한가득이에요
<yemharc> 이것들을 가지고 레포트를 작성하는데, 그 와중에 1번 책을 보다 2번 책을 봐야 하는 상황입니다.
<yemharc> 그럼 1번 책 위에 그대로 놓지는 않죠?
<yemharc> 1번 책을 책상의 빈 공간에 잠시 밀어두고 2번 책을 봅니다
<bluetux> 음 전 .. linux vm = 기본적으로 물리적 메모리(램) + 스왑 이라고 생각하는데요..
<yemharc> 이 1번 책을 밀어놓은 공간이 바로 스왑이라고 이해하시면 되겠습니다
<yemharc> bluetux, 네, 그러니까 ............  자, 전제를 세우겠습니다.
<Ponics_OTL> 아.. 그게 더 어렵.... 쉽게 말하면 우리가 돈을 주머니에 모두 들고 다니는 것보다 잠시 은행에 맞겨 두었다가 필요할때 꺼내쓰는 것처럼.. 스왑이 임시 메모리 저장소 역활 하는것 아닌가효 ?
<yemharc> 1. 스왑은 '추가적인 메모리 역할을 한다'
<yemharc> 2. 하지만 스왑은 램이 아니다.
<yemharc> 3. 하지만 시스템에서 사용할 수 있는 '메모리 전체 용량'은 램+스왑이다.
<yemharc> 실제 '업무'에 할당된 공간은 물리적인 RAM이고
<bluetux> 당연히 램과 하드로 각각 분리되죠..
<yemharc> 업무를 보는 책상의 면적은 RAM + 스왑
<yemharc> 인겁니다
<bluetux> 다만 설명하시는 부분보면 인위적으로 너무 구분하는거로 보여서요..
<yemharc> bluetux, 근데 이건 확실히 구분을 해야 하는 부분이거든요.
<bluetux> 그리고 버퍼 캐쉬 부분도 vm 에서는 좀 설명이 다르다고 생각되고요
<bluetux> swap 이 없어도 버퍼 캐쉬는 일어나고..
<yemharc> 버퍼 캐쉬까지 내려가면 이미 '소프트웨어적'인 문제가 아니게 되지 않습니까
<bluetux> 소프트웨어는 전혀 신경 않쓰죠..
<bluetux> 다만 커널이 신경쓰죠 vm 이 그걸 핸들링하니까요..
<yemharc> 이 스왑 논쟁의 발단은 x서버를 띄웠는데 다운됐다. 이거 스왑(혹은 메모리)때문 아닌가
<Ponics_OTL> bluetux: / 훔... 버퍼 캐쉬 와 스왑은 머랄까 쓰는놈의 성격이 좀 다르다고 생각이 듭니다..
<yemharc> 스왑은 어디까지나 하드디스크에서 -> 램으로 가는 구간이지요
<bluetux> 메모리가 풀이 나서 프로세스가 죽는것은 스왑 여부와 관계 없이 oomkiller 에 의한거니까요..
<Ponics_OTL> bluetux: / /tmp 에 임시 파일이 생성되기도 합니다만.. 그건 각각의 응용프로그램이 맹글어내는것이고.. 스왑은 온리 시스템 혼자서 쓰는 공간이 아닌가 합니다.
<bluetux> Ponics_OTL: tmp 에 파일이 생기는건 스왑과 전혀 관계없어요..
<Ponics_OTL> bluetux: / 넵.. 당연히 스왑과 관계가 없죠... /tmp 는 응용 프로그램이 임시 저장 장소로 쓰는 곳이니.. 그건 응용프로그램 내에서의 일이고..
<bluetux> Ponics_OTL: 시스템 메모리를 다써서 oomkiller 가 작동할때는 스왑이냐 아니냐를 따지는것이 아니고.. 스왑 + 물리적 메모리를  총 소진했을때 시스템 다운을 예비하기 위해 oomkiller 가 불필요한 프로세스를 죽이면서 프로그램 다운이 발생하는거로 알아요..
<Ponics_OTL> 잠시 이런 생각을 해봤습니다... 스왑 없이 메모리가 풀로 적재되었을때.. 과연 쉘에서 프로세서 kill 을 할수 있는지 궁금 합니다.. Free 메모리가 0 일때의 가정입니다.
<bluetux> Ponics_OTL: 네.. swap 을 물리적 메모리과 분명히 구분은 되지만.. 메모리 사용에 있어서 어프를케이션 단에서는 그 구분이 안된는거로 아는데 구분되는 뉘양스로 이야기 되는거 같아서요..
<yemharc> 음.......... 자.... 제가 좀 말해도 될까요?
<bluetux> Ponics_OTL: 그건 스왑이 있거나 없거나 마찮가지로 보이네요.. oomkiller 는
<bluetux> yemharc: 넵
<yemharc> 일단 지금 기본 전제가 잘못된걸로 보입니다.
<yemharc> '모든 프로그램'들은 커널 위에서 작동합니다.
<yemharc> 무슨 말인가 하면, 커널은 기본적을 메모리의 일정 영역에 올라가서 그 영역만큼은 자신만의 공간으로 일종의 절대영역을 구성합니다.
<yemharc> 방금 Ponics_OTL 님께서 말씀하신, 메모리가 풀로 사용되는 와중에 프로세스를 kill할 수 있는가......라는 부분은
<bluetux> 네 모든 os 가 그러하죠..
<yemharc> 그렇기 때문에 가능한겁니다
<yemharc> 실제 메모리 100% 찍는건 흔하거든요
<yemharc> 근데 여기서, 커널이 패닉을 일으키는 경우들이 있습니다.
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 훔... 잠시.. 커널과 shell 과 같다고 생각하는건 아니시죠 ?
<yemharc> 설마요
<yemharc> 쉘도 커널 위에서 돌아가는 프로그램일 뿐이죠
<yemharc> 근데, 여기서 실제 이 커널에 침범할 수 있는 녀석이 있습니다.
<yemharc> 디바이스 드라이버죠
<yemharc> 그리고 실제 커널패닉의 대부분의 원인은 이 디바이스 드라이버에게서 일어납니다
<ndsin> 하하하
<ndsin> 반갑습니다
<ndsin> 기분 좋은 밤입니다
<yemharc> ndsin, 어서오세요 :)
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ
<grr> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 만약 IRQ충돌이 일어난다면 커널이고 MagicSysRq고 없고 그냥 시스템 다운입니다
<ndsin> 오늘 유난히 기분이 좋군요
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 네.. 하지만.. 실제 사용자 코멘드 처리는 shell 이란 놈이 담당하죠... ls 명령어를 실행해도 메모리를 잡아 먹고 다시 리턴합니다..
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, 맞습니다. 하지만 총체적으로 시스템 메모리에 대한 제어권은 커널이 쥐고 있죠
<yemharc> 일반적으로 프로그램이 돌다가 심각한 에러를 내면서 시스템이 다운되는 경우가 있습니다.
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 넵.. 맞습니다.. 머 쉽게 말하면 shell 이란 놈은 유저가 편하라 맹글어논 i/o 라고 하기에도 좀 그렇치만.. 아무튼 그런 역활이니깐요..
<yemharc> 근데 이 경우가 디바이스 드라이버가 있고, 그와는 별로 상관없어 보이는 그냥 별거 없는 프로그램이 일으키는 경우가 있습니다. (특히 윈도우)
<yemharc> 근데 이거, 사실 안쪽을 뜯어보면 사정이 틀립니다.
<bluetux> Ponics_OTL: yemharc 님 말처럼 커널을 제외 하고 모든 프로그램은 커널을 통해서만 하드웨어에 접근 가능해요..  그래서 shell 이나 그냥 어플이나 다 그냥 커널과 통신하는 놈일뿐이예요
<yemharc> 이게 커널패닉 시에 MagicSysRq 키가 작동하는 원리인데요
<yemharc> 자, 디바이스 드라이버가 아닌 녀석이 돌아가다가 시스템을 잡아먹었어요!
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 제가 시스템 크래쉬라고 표연한 부분은 바로 이겁니다.. 내부적으로 정말 커널 패닉이나 시스템 크래쉬가 아니라... 머 그럴도 있지만... 문제는 사용자가 코멘드를 날렸는데 아무런 반응이 없는 상태를 사용자 입장에서는
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, 네네 맞습니다. 그런 경우가 분명 있습니다.
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 시스템이 멈췄다고 판단하겠지요... 물론 내부 처리를 위해서 대기 하는 상태 일지도 모릅니다만..
<yemharc> 이건 사용자 입장에선 재앙이 맞습니다.
<yemharc> 근데 내부 사정은, 커널은 그저 '이 녀석이 제대로 된 여권을 안내주니 너 입/출국 금지!'라고 하고 버티고 있는 상태인거죠
<yemharc> 실제 커널은 전혀 이상없이 동작중인겁니다
<bluetux> 글쵸
<bluetux> 그런 일이 발생하면 원래 커널의 버그인거죠
<yemharc> 일단 여기서, 포닉스님께서 말씀하신 'x서버 띄우니 메모리 부족으로 시스템 다운' 이란 의견에 대한 반박이 성립합니다.
<yemharc> 동의하시나요?
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 아니효... 사용자 입장에서 볼때는 시스템 다운이 맞습니다.. 실행하다 멈추어 버린것이니깐요..
<yemharc> (물론! 일반 사용자 입장에선 그놈이 그놈입니다)
<bluetux> 전 oomkiler 가 활성화 되있다면.. 기본적으로 다운 될수 없다 고 생각합니다..
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, 네, 사용자 입장에선 이리되건 저리되건 내 말 안들이니 다운이 맞죠 :)
<yemharc> 자........ 그럼 이건 결론이 난건가요?
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 엔지니어 입장에서는 시스템 다운은 아닙니다.. 분명히 백그라운드로 실행 대기 상태이니깐효..
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 저랑 그 '사용자'에 대한 부분에서 차이가 났던거같네요
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 그런데 문제는 사용자가 그 상태에서 해결할 방법이 없다는 것이죠...
<yemharc> 맞습니다. 실제 MagicSysRq 기능이라고 제가 말했는데, 이 기능 어떻게 쓰는건지 아시는 분 계십니까?
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 그렇다고 엔지니어가 봤을때 해결할 수도 있고 또 못할 수도 있는 상황이니...
<bluetux> 간혹 씁니다..  magicsysrq
<yemharc> 자, 한분 나왔습니다. 근데 bluetux 님은 대화를 해 보니 아무래도 '일반 사용자' 입장에 계신 분은 아니지요 :)
<shriekout> 메모해둬야지... 끄적끄적
<yemharc> (사실 여기 계신 대부분의 분들이 그렇습니다만)
<grr>  (일반사용자)
<yemharc> grr, ㅎㅎ
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 전 일반 사용자 중에서도 초 허접 사용자 입니다.. 일명 : 유불 입니다..
<yemharc> 여튼 이런거니 일반 사용자 입장에선 그냥 시스템 다운입니다.
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/4992 <-
<yemharc> drake_kr, 부잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 아아 저거 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 자......그럼 다음으로 넘어갈까요
<yemharc> bluetux, 님께서 걸고 넘어진(?)건 어떤 부분이신가요?
<bluetux> 음 일반 리눅스 유저로 오랬동안 있었는데...(일반 사용자가 아니라 하시니.. 쩝) 시스템에 대한 규정은 참 에매하네요..
<yemharc> bluetux, 꼭 그렇지도 않습니다 :)
<bluetux> yemharc: 아 전 메모리 공간과 swap 을 너무 구분해서 이상하다고 한겁니다..
<yemharc> 요컨대 지금 bluetux 님과 저와의 견해 차이는 그 부분이죠
<Ponics_OTL> bluetux: / 저같은 초허접 콤맹의 눈으로 볼때 bluetux 님은 초고수 이십니다..
<bluetux> linux vm 입장에서는 그렇게 구분을 하는 편이 아니라서..
<drake_kr> 저도 좀 이상하다고 생각하는데요
<yemharc> drake_kr, 님 의견은 어떠십니까?
<drake_kr> 제 생각은 MSDOS에서 쓰던 emm386같은 방식이 아닐까 생각했었는데요..
<bluetux> Ponics_OTL: 전 걍 리눅스 유저 입니다..
<grr>  /_\
<yemharc> 스왑 = emm386이다?
<yemharc> 이거......틀린말은 아닙니다.
<drake_kr> 이야기를 들어보니 그것도 아닌거 같기도 하고요
<yemharc> 다만 구조가 좀 틀리죠
<bluetux> 스왑의 탄생이 버퍼의 기능때문이였다고 해도..
<shriekout> ...
<yemharc> emm386과 비슷한 구조는 스왑 파티션이 아니라 스왑 파일이죠
<drake_kr> 그러니까 페이징의 대상이 하드디스크다 <- 제가 인지하고 있었던 내용이죠
<shriekout> emm386이 뭔지 모름... =ㅅ=;;;
<grr> yemharc님 제가 뭐 하나만 물어봐도 될까요?
<yemharc> 다만, 어디까지나 비슷한 구조일 뿐입니다.
<yemharc> grr, 네?
<grr> swap == 가상메모리  가 맞나요?
<bluetux> 또한 제가 알기론 리눅스 swap 을 파티션으로 만들든 file 로 만들든 전혀 상관 없어요..
<yemharc> 음......쉽게 이해하면 그렇게 됩니다
<grr> 그럼 알거같네요
<grr> ㅇㅇ;
<yemharc> bluetux, 네, 사실 큰 차이는 없어요
<shriekout> grr, 고수 =ㅅ=b
<bluetux> grr: 글케 말하면 리눅스에서는 해깔려요..
<drake_kr> (윈도우의) 가상메모리 <- 라고 이야기한것 같은데요
<grr> 네
<bluetux> grr: 실지로 가상 메모리 vm 은 리눅스 전체 메모리를 vm 이라고 하거든요..
<yemharc> 다만 파티션과 파일의 차이는 이런겁니다.
<bluetux> drake_kr: 넹.. 윈도우와의 용어 차이때문에.. 항상 고생해요.. 쿨럭
<yemharc> 좀 무쟈게 비약해서 말하면 주 파티션과 논리파티션 같은 느낌이죠
<Ponics_OTL> 어차피 항쿡에서의 리눅스 입문자들은 대부분이 윈도그 부터 시작해서 리눅이 접근이 매우 어렵다고 생각합니다.
<grr> 제가 물은건 메모리 범위 넘어서서 쓰는 가상메모리가 아니라 윈도우에서 말하는 가상메모리를 말하는 것이었습니다 제가 질문을 조금 잘못했네요
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<bluetux> grr: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_memory 여기보면 그림이.. 쿨럭..
<bluetux> <-- 윈도우는 전혀 모름
<drake_kr> <-- 디자이너
<yemharc> 저도 잘 몰라요 :)
<shriekout> bluetux, 해석을...
<yemharc> 윈도는 되려 꽁꽁 싸매놔서 더 모르겠어요
<shriekout> ...
<Ponics_OTL> <-- 윈도그에서 게임만 할줄 아는 1일
<grr> yemharc님 하나만 더 물어봐도 되나요?
<bluetux> shriekout: 아 그림을 주로 보심 되요..
<yemharc> grr, 네
<Ponics_OTL> 1인
<bluetux> shriekout: 저기 그림에 Virtual Memory 라고 나와 있는게.. vm 이죠..
<shriekout> 넵
<yemharc> bluetux, 아........ 저랑 견해차가 나는 이유를 알았습니다.
<grr> 리눅스에서 swap영역은 프로세스가 context switch 되는 시점에 해당 프로세스 관련 스택에 있는 메모리의 내용을 HDD에 백업해놓는다는 개념이 맞는건가요?
<bluetux> shriekout: 프로그램들은 죽어다 깨나도 vm 에까지 억세스 못하기때문에..
<bluetux> yemharc: 아.. 뭔가요?
<yemharc> bluetux, 음.......리눅스vm에서는 물리메모리 + 스왑을 하나의 그림으로 보고 있는데 왜 구분하느냐......라는 의견이신거죠?
<drake_kr> context switch라면 top를 실행했을때 R이나 S냐 하는 그거 말하는거 맞나
<yemharc> bluetux, 맞나요?
<bluetux> yemharc: 넵..
<yemharc> 자, 방금 위키페디아 링크의 그림이 모든걸 설명합니다.
<grr> 제가말하는 context switch는 프로세스의 할당시간이 지나서 다음 프로세스 실행으로 넘어갈때
<yemharc> 그림을 보시면 [가상메모리]가 있고 [물리 메모리]와 [하드디스크(스왑)]이 있습니다.
<grr> 레지스트리를 스택에 보관하고 다음 프로세스의 내용을 레지스트리에 셋하는것..
<yemharc> 이건 말 그대로 저 그림대로 이해하면 되는데요
<yemharc> 물리+스왑 해서 넌 램이다! 가 아니라
<yemharc> 물리+스왑을 합친 만큼의 '지도'를 메모리로 보는겁니다.
<bluetux> 네.. linux vm 이 그러하죠
<yemharc> 지도가 있고, 좌표가 있다면 일단 그 속도가 빠르건 느리건 '하나의 지도에 표시'되어 있으니 사용할 수 있죠
<yemharc> 근데 이 중에서 파란 부분(램)과 빨간 부분(스왑)이 색으로 구분되어 있습니다.
<yemharc> 그래서 시스템은 결정을 합니다. 당장 필요 없는건 빨간 곳에 밀어두자.
<yemharc> 이미 구분을 하고 있죠?
<yemharc> 분명 '하나의' 공간으로 보고 있는건 맞습니다.
<shriekout> "이 프로그램은, 연속적인 주소의 넓은 범위를 가지고 있지만, 현실에서 현재의 RAM 전역에 흩어져 있습니다 사용하는 부품 및 비활성 부분은 디스크 파일에 저장됩니다."
<Ponics_OTL> 아.. 역시 콤뿌따는 너무 어려워.... 초천재 밀옹의 콤뿌따 강의는 역시... ㅎㄷㄷ 합니다..
<yemharc> 하지만 영역별로 '용도'는 분명하게 구분하고 있죠
<yemharc> 지금 돌아가는 프로그램을 스왑에 넣고 돌리지는 않지요:) ?
<shriekout> 구글 번역기 짱 =3
<yemharc> 그런 의미에서, 스왑과 물리메모리는 구분하는게 맞습니다.
<ndsin> 혹시
<ndsin> 여기서 연봉협상 이후 2~3개월만에 재협상 해보신분?
<yemharc> 근데 이건 '자동으로' 처리되기 때문에 실제적으로는 신경쓸 필요가 없는거죠
<drake_kr> yemharc님은 "배워서 남준다"를 몸소 실천하시는듯..
<yemharc> ndsin, 전 해본적이 없네요;;
<bluetux> 음.. vm 에서도 구분이 되어 핸들링하지만..
<Ponics_OTL> ndsin: / 재협상에서 연봉이 삭감 되셨나효 ?
<yemharc> drake_kr, 이크;; 전 언제나 말합니다만 이런건 다 찾으면 나옵니다 :)
<ndsin> 아뇨 회사에 이직자가 3명 발생해서 제 위치가 급상승해버렸습니다
<shriekout> 오오
<ndsin> 저까지 나가면 핵심인력 다나가는거라
<shriekout> ndsin, 쏘라옹!
<bluetux> swapness 가 1 이나 0 으로 설정되어 메모리를 다쓴다음에
<ndsin> 재협상카드 꺼내도 될법한 상황인듯해서요
<Ponics_OTL> ndsin: / 다행입니다... 보통 그런 경우에는 책상 빼란 말뜻과 같을 수도...
<bluetux> swap 만 남아 있어도.. 프로그램은 메모리가 남았다고 인지하는거로 아는데요..
<ndsin> 책상 빼란 말뜻??
<shriekout> 회사에서 연봉협상하자고 먼저 말 꺼내는 경우
<yemharc> bluetux, 그럼 스왑 설정하고 램을 제거하면 돌아갈까요?
<ndsin> 회사에서 먼저 꺼내진 않겠죠. 제가 꺼내야되겠죠
<Ponics_OTL> 아.. 보통 회사에서 연봉 협상후 2~3개월 다시 연봉 협상 하자는 통보는 즉... 사표 내라는 뜻으로 많이 사용됩니다..
<shriekout> 커널만 작동된다면... 램 빼고 스왑으로만 실행가능할 것 같은데요
<ndsin> 아
<Ponics_OTL> 보통은 연봉을 삭감 하기 때문이죠..
<Ponics_OTL> 하지만.. 님의 경우에는 그 반대의 경우이므로.. 다행입니다..
<yemharc> shriekout, 그 이전에 바이오스가 용☆납하지 않습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 스왑이라는건 어디까지나 '소프트웨어'의 영역이에요
<shriekout> 문제는 스왑을 실행시키기 위해서는 커널이 일단 램으로 올라가야 하니..
<ndsin> 제가 먼저 재협상하자고 하면 이상할까요?
<yemharc> 이 스왑이라는게 하드디스크란게 포함되다 보니 착각하기 쉬운데
<yemharc> 하드디스크의 일정 부분을 램처럼 사용하는...........것은 어디까지나 소프트웨어의 영역이죠
<shriekout> 그죠
<yemharc> 바이오스 차원에서 스왑을 지원한다면 가능하긴 할겁니다
<bluetux> 음.. vm 작동 원리를 잘못이해하고 있었나.. 암튼 전 그렇게 알고 있었네요..
<yemharc> bluetux, 전체를 하나로 인식한다는게 틀리신건 아닙니다
<shriekout> 그런데, 굳이 램은 하드웨어여야 한다고 생각할 필요는 없는 것 같아요
<ndsin> 그것 때문에 저 오늘 면담했습니다
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 커널도 소프트웨어 라는거... ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> bluetux, 다만 기본적으로 '램'이 있어야만 스왑도 성립하는것 뿐이에요
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, 네 커널도 소프트웨어입니다.
<drake_kr> 아 정신없어
<shriekout> 비쥬얼 머신 같은 경우 램 자체를 사용하지 않는 경우도 있지 않나요?
<yemharc> shriekout, 비쥬얼? 버츄얼 머신 말하신거죠?
<shriekout> 네
<yemharc> 저도 VM은 잘 모릅니다만, 실제 램을 사용하지 않도록 하게 되면 실질적으로 제대로 된 구동은 바라기 힘들겁니다.
<shriekout> 이야기의 범위가 갑자기 넘어서 버리네요...
<shriekout> 지송...
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, 커널 로드 부분은........... 좀 상당히 귀찮아지긴 합니다만;;
<Ponics_OTL> 와.. 아무튼 초고수들...
<yemharc> 일단 바이오스는 펌웨어이니 전원만 들어가면 자신이 하는 기능을 무조건 수행합니다.
<yemharc> 전원이 나갔다 들어오면 첫 단계부터 다시 시작하죠
<yemharc> 세탁기를 떠올리시면 되요
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 헛.. 이젠 롬 바이오스 즉.. CMOS ?
<yemharc> 네 CMOS
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<drake_kr> 임베디드에서는 "자주 있는 경우는 아니지만" RAM 없이 리눅스를 구동하는 일도 꽤 있는걸 봤습니다..
<yemharc> drake_kr, 임베디드쪽은 저도 정확히는 설명을 못하겠군요
<yemharc> 여튼 커널이 올라가는 과정은 바이오스 켜지고, -> 바이오스가 MBR 호출하고 -> MBR이 리눅스 커널 이미지를 호출합니다.
<Ponics_OTL> drake_kr: / 그건... rom 칩의 특성에 따라 부팅되는 놈을 쓰면 됩니다..
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 로더에서 에뮬레이팅을 해주는걸로 자료에서 본 기억이 나요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> drake_kr, 임베디드쪽은 아마 하드웨어와 관련되어 있을 가능성이 높을겁니다
<drake_kr> 네 그렇지요 :D
<yemharc> 어.........또 뭔가 한분 답해드릴게 있었는데;;
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 커널 이미지를 램에 로드 한후에는... 그걸 다시 다른 메모리 영역에 풀어서 로드 해야 하지 않나효 ?
<drake_kr> 근데 일반 사용자가 무슨 커널 이미지를 로드하고 그래?
<yemharc> drake_kr, 으앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 칫
<yemharc> 지금 그런거 말하시면 반칰ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 커널 이미지 가지고는 솔직히 작동을 시킬수는 없으니..
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, 네, 위에 간단히 부르고 부르고 부르는 관계는 보셨죠?
<yemharc> MBR이 단순히 커널 이미지 부르고 땡........인 녀석이면 사실 grub 패키지 용량이 그렇게 클리가 없죠
<yemharc> 뭣보다 MBR이라는 녀석이 커널을 불러서 메모리에 밀어 올리는 기능은 어느 OS를 막론하고 구조가 같습니다.
<yemharc> gurb라고 윈도부팅 안되고 윈도 부트로더라고 리눅스 부팅 안되는건 아니잖아요
<bluetux> 값자기 왠 mbr 이 나오나요?
<bluetux> 아 제가 끊겼었나봐요?
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 일단.. 제가 알고 있는 단편적인 지식에 의해서는 리눅스 로더 라는 놈이 실행되면서... 정해진 디바이스 경로에 있는 커널 이미지를 메모리에 로드 하여 이미지 압축을 풀어 주는 역활까지만 하는걸로 알고 있습니다.
<yemharc> bluetux, 커널도 소프트웨어인데 어찌 올라가남요? 라는 말이 나와서요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> grr :: 내가 준 책에 vmlinuz가 올라가는데까지 어떤 프로세스가 있는지 잘 나와있음
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, 네 맞습니다.
<grr> ㅇㅅㅇ
<bluetux> yemharc: 아 제가 중간에 끊겼었나봐요.. 흐궁.. TT
<yemharc> bluetux, ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 어디까지 갔죠........
<yemharc> 음 네.
<bluetux> TV 보면서 채팅하다보니.. 쿨럭.. ^^;
<Ponics_OTL> 아.. 아무튼 초천재 밀옹의 다음 세미나 주제 발표가 너무나 기대 되옵니다..
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, .....아마 그때 들으시면 실망하실지도 몰라요
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 밀옹의 리눅이 부팅 플로우 , 밀옹의 " 도대체 OFDM 란 무엇인가 ? "
<yemharc> 전 기본적으로 '어려운 말로 설명하는'걸 정말 싫어합니다.
<Ponics_OTL> 너무 기대 되옵니다..
<yemharc> 나 잘났소 뻐기고 싶으면 전혀 모르는 사람도 척 하면 딱! 하고 이해해야 대단한거지.........
<yemharc> 아......... 벌써 한시네요
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / ㅜ,.ㅜ;;; 저는 잘난것이 없사옵니다.. ㅠ,.ㅠ;;;;
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, .........거짓말 나빠요 (......)
<yemharc> drake_kr, 전 배워서 남주는거 실천하는것처럼 보여도 낙제점 받았습니다.
<yemharc> drake_kr, 이렇게 말로만 해서요 ㅎㅎ;;
<bluetux> Ponics_OTL: OFDM 이 뭔가요? OFED 는 좀 알아도..
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 훔... 사실이옵니다.. 저는 콤뿌따를 배우고 싶은 콤맹 1인 이옵니다..
<yemharc> bluetux, CDMA 통신을 포함하는 상위 개념 통신법인가로 봤습니다. (저도 문외한입니다.)
<Ponics_OTL> bluetux: / 초천재 밀옹 께서 알려 주실것이옵니다.. 저도 OFDM 이 무엇인지 매우 궁금 하옵니다..
<bluetux> yemharc: 오겅.. 어련거군요.. ^^T
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, 네, 그래서 위키에도 손대(려고 노력)는 중이고 나중에 pdf파일같은것도 여유될때 만들어서 배포해볼까......하고 있어요
<yemharc> bluetux, 저도 포닉스님께서 과제를 주셔서 찾아보고 알았습니다 :)
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, 이번이 첫 발표인지라, 그래도 첫 발표는 사용자를 위한 주제로 하고 싶어요
<yemharc> 사실 그 사용자를 위한 주제도 약간 빗나가 있다는 느낌은 들긴 합니다만......
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 저같은 콤맹을 위한 주제로는 " 우ㅂㅌ 일주일만 하면 야동 볼수 있다! " 머 이런것이라면.. 매우 호응이 폭팔적이라고 생각 드옵니다..
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, ㅎㅎ 사실 그런것도 포함하고 있습니다.
<yemharc> 근데 이게 하다보니 점점 많아져서........준비는 둘째치고 강의시간이 (......)
<Terras> 혹시 wordpress 사용하시는분 계신가여..
<drake_kr> Terras :: 손
<yemharc> 전 운영하는 웹이 없군요 (......)
<Ponics_OTL> 흠냐.. 저는 운영하는 웹이.... 그게 뭔가효 ? ㅡ,.ㅡa ????
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, 공짜로 계정주는 블로그요 :)
<drake_kr> Terras :: 지금 가입형으로 하나 쓰고 있고, 설치형도 써봤어용
<grr> 전이만 나가보겠습니다
<grr> GG
<grr> 좋은밤 되세요
<drake_kr> ㅂㅂ
<yemharc> 후음
<Terras> 에... 저기 저 뻘건 글씨랑 은 어케 쓰는건가요..
<drake_kr> 아웅
<drake_kr> 뻘건글씨요?
<Terras> <drake_kr> Terras :: 로 나오는 귓속말인가요?
<Terras> 엥.
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 뭐라고 해야되지
<drake_kr> 언급 <-
<yemharc> 아....... Terras IRC는 뭘로 접속하세요?
<drake_kr> 멘션(언급) <-
<yemharc> drake_kr,
<Terras> 아직 피죤을 설치가 않되서 일단 웹으로만...
<Terras> mention
<Terras> 다른 사람도 보는거군요..
<yemharc> Terras, 이 빨갛게 뜨는건 호출 기능인데요, 다른 사람이 자신의 대화명을 적으면 알려주는 기능입니다
<Terras> <drake_kr>음, 가입형은 비용이 드나요? 설치형으로 그냥 하려고 하는데, 영문 버전으로 설치하고 한글 사용하고 하는데 지장이 없을지 해서요.
<drake_kr> Terras :: 일단.. 가입형같은 경우 용량 제한은 거의 없다고 봐도 좋은데, 여러가지 기능면에서 제약이 많아요
<Terras> 그런 거군요.. 감사합니다.
<drake_kr> 2차 도메인이 안된다던가..
<yemharc> xchat같은 IRC용 프로그램을 사용하면 자신이 설정한 단어로도 강조 가능해요
<yemharc> 아........ 오늘의 잡소리는 여기까지로 합니다
<twinsenx> 포럼 유저분중에서는.. 수아파파 suapapa님이 워드프레스 쓰시는듯. 집에 보일러실에다 서버두고 셀프호스팅 하시는듯합니다. http://web.suapapa.net:8080/wordpress/?cat=14&language=en
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 짝짝짝~! 역시 초천재는 아무나 하는것이 아니군효~!
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, 감사합니다 (__)
<yemharc> 다른 분들도 IRC붙잡고 주절주절 말하는거 참고 보시느라 고생하셨습니다 (__)
<Terras> 수고하셧습니다.
<yemharc> Terras, 감사합니다 :)
<yemharc> ALL :: 그럼 전 이만 들어가 보겠습니다.
<yemharc> 다들 안녕히 주무세요 여러분 :)
#ubuntu-ko 2011-06-02
<grr> ni hao
<Terras> 샹쾌한 아침이네요.
<grr> 안녕하세요]
<cartes_> 안녕하세요
<bundo> 아흐 손발 저려유
<grr> 코에 침바르면 괜찮아 진다는 옛말이 있습니다. (...)
<jangnan|mac> Àͼ÷ÇØÁöµµ·Ï ¹ßÀ» ±¼¸£¼¼¿ä
<grr> jangnalmac, utf-8?
<jangnan|mac> euc-kr
<grr> 보이세요?
<jangnan|mac> ÀÌ°É·ÎÇؾßÇϳª
<jangnan|mac> ¤Ñ,¤Ñ
<jangnan|mac> ¤·¤·
<grr> ..
<jangnan|mac> Àü Àߺ¸ÀÓ
<jangnan|mac> Á¦²¨Àߺ¸ÀÓ?
<grr> an bo ye yo
<jangnan|mac> 그럼이거
<grr> 보입니다
<grr> 환영합니다
<jangnan|mac> 여긴 utf-8로해야하나
<jangnan|mac> ㅡ,ㅡ
<jangnan|mac> 웹으로만 들오다가 클라이언트 플그램쓰니깐
<jangnan|mac> 꺠지네요
<grr>  /_\
<grr> euc-kr 시러요...
<grr> 꺠짐의 주범...
<grr> 안녕하세요
<jangnan|mac> 고넘3
<jangnan|mac> 볼수록 괜찬네
<cartes_> GNOME3?
<jangnan|mac> ㅇㅇ
<cartes_> dz
<cartes_> ㅇㅋ
<jangnan|mac> 그 ui가 맥이랑 win7에서 쓸만한것들만 쏙쏙뺴다가
<jangnan|mac> 만든거같음
<cartes_> 그렇군요
<jangnan|mac> 글썻는데
<jangnan|mac> 세션날아가서 로그인안햇다고 하면서 다날아갓네
<jangnan|mac> ㅉ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<grr> 안녕하세요
<bundo> 올만에 포삽질 중
<bundo> 흐흐
<yemharc> bundo, 안녕하세요 :)
<bundo> 하이 yemharc
<yemharc> 어제 포닉스님 덕분에 말 좀 했습니다 히히
<bundo> 아마져 포닉스옹 전화 왔었네 ㅎ
<cartes_> yemharc, good morning 입니다 :)
<yemharc> cartes_, 안녕하세요 :)
<cartes_> 안녕하세요
<jangnan|mac> 아 오지게 졸리네
<jangnan|mac> 커피를 들이부어도
<jangnan|mac> 똑같은
<bundo> yemharc, 형준(부컨텍터) 가 좋은 글 썻네요 ㅎㅎ http://hioss.com/2011/06/02/au-opensource/
<bundo> 우리는  이제 언론도 가졌심 ㅎㅎ
<jangnan|mac> 헐 여기 완전 ytn 분위기나는 사이트
<yemharc> bundo, 아, 이 기사 올라온다고 명휘님이 말하셨는데 드디어 떴네요
<bundo> ^^
<bundo> jangnan|mac, 여기 bbc 에요
<jangnan|mac> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 분도 브로드케스트 센터
<bundo> kbc 로 할까요 영국하고 중복이니깐
<bundo> kbs 강분도 브로드케스트 시스템도 중복이네 쩝
<yemharc> 멋져요. 이런 기사를 원했습니다
<yemharc> 단순하게 '이거 좋은데 왜 안씀?' 이런 기사는 질렸습니다. 약발도 안 먹히죠.
<yemharc> 근데 이 기사는 구체적 사례를 제대로 소개하고 있고, 그렇다고 '정부는 왜 이 좋은거 안쓰냐 멍충!' 하는것도 아니고
<yemharc> 맘에 들어요
<jangnan|mac> 정부야 뭐 툴사용 경험에 대한 비용과 새로운 것으로 인해 올 시간적 부재와 책임에 대해 안좋게 보니깐 그렇긴한데
<yemharc> 근데 제가 언제나 하는 말이 있습니다.
<yemharc> 썩어도 준치라고 국가의 힘은 무시할게 아니라는거죠
<yemharc> 국가에서 제대로 계획 세워서 밀어주면 정말 순식간에 바뀝니다
<jangnan|mac> 그리고 사용할사람들이 아마 반대할듯
<yemharc> 어차피 혁신은 기업부터 바뀌는겁니다
<jangnan|mac> 정부에서 정책적으로 반영하는거야 제도적인거라서
<jangnan|mac> 까라며 ㄴ까야하는거니
<yemharc> 네 맞아요
<yemharc> 근데 국가 정책이라는건 때로 '나를 따르라!'도 필요합니다
<yemharc> 그리고 그 나를 따르라! 가 폭주하는걸 막는게 국민의 권리인거죠
<yemharc> (우리나라 국민들이 그 권리를 제대로 인지하고 있는가는 둘째치죠......씁슬)
<jangnan|mac> 지금 그게 앞으로의 효율을 위해서 과거의 비효율적 관습을 제도적으로 고쳐버리자는건데
<jangnan|mac> 그로 인해 발생하는 부가적인 손해들은 어떻게 해야할지 그게 궁금함
<bundo> 지경부 페북에 링크 걸어 줌 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> jangnan|mac, 자, 혁신...즉 변화죠. 모든 변화에는 그에 따른 리스크가 반드시 동반합니다
<bundo> http://www.facebook.com/dabansa?sk=wall#!/dabansa
<jangnan|mac> 이해는 가는데
<yemharc> jangnan|mac, 보세요. 변화는 반드시 리스크를 동반하는데, 그래도 대부분은 변화하려 합니다
<jangnan|mac> 또 리스크는 어떻게 할거냐 라고 할때 뭐라고 할게없어서 ㅡ,ㅡ
<bundo> yemharc, jangnan|mac = 맥빠 = 보수적 수구주의 자임
<jangnan|mac> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 이유가 뭐겠습니까? 지금 당장의 손해보다 그걸 감수하고 변화함으로써 얻는 이득이 훨씬 크기 때문인겁니다
<yemharc> bundo, 저도 어디가서 정치얘기하면 수꼴소리 듣습니다 ㅋㅋ;;
<bundo> 그리고 정신 연령이 나보다 높아요 !!!
<yemharc> ?!
<jangnan|mac> 그 뭐냐
<bundo> 장난 = 정신연령 = 65세임
<jangnan|mac> 오픈오피스를 가지고 공기관 담당자한테
<jangnan|mac> 이거 좀써볼생각있냐라고할떄
<jangnan|mac> 설득할정도는 되야할텐데
<yemharc> jangnan|mac, 이미 스스로 모순에 빠진건 알고 계시죠?
<jangnan|mac> 무슨모순이요?
<yemharc> 주제는 '국가 차원에서 바꿔라' '제도로 강제한다' -> '공공기관 설득'
<jangnan|mac> 아
<jangnan|mac> 그건
<jangnan|mac> 처음얘기는 위 글에서 나온 시작이엇고
<jangnan|mac> 제가 방금얘기한거는 개인적으로 나부터 출발해서 남을 설득시킬떄 얘기
<jangnan|mac> 국가적인거야 강제하는거니깐
<jangnan|mac> 답자체가 없다고봐요
<yemharc> 국가적인것도 답은 있습니다
<jangnan|mac> 말그대로 까라면까야죠 ...
<yemharc> 네, 까라면 까는거죠
<yemharc> 근데 그 이전에, 그럼 그에 관한 제도를 만들고 실행하는 부서가 생겨야죠. 그럼 그 결정권자를 설득해야 합니다
<yemharc> 근데 사실 이런 문제(오픈소스 사용)는 대부분의 국민의 관심사가 아니지요.
<yemharc> 그럼 이런 경우는 누구의 말을 들어야 할까요? 한 1~2년 대대적으로 선전?........아마 그래도 효과는 미미할겁니다.
<yemharc> 여기서 나오는게 소위 전문가죠
<yemharc> 이 전문가들이(국내 뿐 아니라) 입을 모아서 말합니다. '오픈소스 활용을 높이면 여러 장점이 따라온다'
<jangnan|mac> 음
<yemharc> 물론 단점도 있습니다. 하지만 단점보다 장점이 훨씬 큰 상황이죠
<jangnan|mac> 결론은 하나네요. 결정권자 한명의 설득만이 필요할뿐
<yemharc> 까놓고 말하면 그렇습니다
<bundo> 결정권자는 말에요
<bundo> 주변인들의 조언과 설득에서 결정을 하게 됩니다.
<jangnan|mac> 그러니까요
<jangnan|mac> 주변인들 설득해야하는데 ㅡ,ㅡ
<bundo> 근데 국내 오픈소스는요
<bundo> 지경부 소프트웨어 산업과장이 발제 들어 가야 줘
<bundo> 발의 인가 ? ㅎ
<grr>  /.\
<bundo> 정통부 없으니깐
<bundo> 지경부 소프트웨어 산업과장 정대진 과장이 발제 해야죠
<yemharc> jangnan|mac, 주변인.....이라고 하시는데, 그 말씀에 대해 제가 받는 느낌은 '하루 아침에 다 바뀌면 혼란스럽지 않느냐'로 보이네요
<bundo> jangnan|mac, 직위 머에요 ?
<bundo> 지금 직장서 직위 ?
<jangnan|mac> 저야 그냥 사원이죠
<jangnan|mac> ㅋㅋ
<jangnan|mac> 대리
<bundo> 그럼 빠지고
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jangnan|mac> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 책임은 차장 급이더라고요
<bundo> 그러니 책임 보고 과장 눌러 버리라고  할까요 ?
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 오픈 오피스라...
<bundo> 저번에 웃긴 술자 리 있었어요
<jangnan|mac> 한글,오피스2007,XP,7
<jangnan|mac> 얘네 비용이 만만치 않긴한데
<grr> 전 일반 사용자니까 기존 시스템에서 바뀌는게 달갑지는 않죠
<yemharc> grr, 네. 당연한 반응입니다
<grr> 그냥 이대로 쓰면 되는대 굳이 바꿔야 하는 이유를 줄줄 말해도
<grr> 사용자단에서는 딴나라 이야기
<yemharc> grr, 그래서 저는 기업부터 바뀌어야 한다고 주장하는겁니다
<suapapa> 리눅스옹 MS 오피스가 나온다면 문제 해결. MS를 깝시다
<grr> 바꾼다는 내용은 곧 나의 작업 효율이 일정기간 떨어진다
<grr> 라고 판단해요 저는
<yemharc> 저번 OSS 모임에서는 '학교......어린 아이들부터 바뀌어야 한다'라는 주장이 많았죠
<yemharc> grr, 네, 맞습니다.
<yemharc> 그게 변화에 따라오는 리스크입니다
<grr> 네 첫단추를 여러개로 해보고 시작하는게 아니라
<grr> 지금의 경우는 윈도만 보고 오니까요
<yemharc> grr, 네네.
<yemharc> 저도 정말 사용자의 입장이라는걸 절절히 이해합니다 ㅎㅎ
<suapapa> 주 작업이 오피스수트인 사람이 오픈 오피스를 익숙하게 쓰게 된다면 OS가 바뀌어도 따로 적응할 필요가 없는게 큰 장점이라고 봐요.
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<suapapa> 사용자들이 똑똑하게 OS인디펜던트한 어플들을 사용해야 합니다.
<yemharc> 오픈소스 하자!.......해서 한번에 싹 바꾸는게 오히려 말이 안되는거에요
<grr> 오픈 소스를 쓰자! 가 먼저가 아니라 오픈소스를 쓸 수 있는 환경을 만들자 가 우선이지 않을까 생각도 드네요
<yemharc> 변하자고 주장합니다. 하지만 갈아엎자는게 아니에요. 이거 중요한겁니다 :)
<jangnan|mac> 음..
<yemharc> 갈아엎자는 논리로 가면 막말로 MS코리아 내쫓아야됩니다
<yemharc> 근데 그러자는게 아니지요
<jangnan|mac> 과정이야
<yemharc> HiOSS 기사를 보세요. 제일 먼저 한게 뭡니까. OS를 갈아엎었나요?
<yemharc> 아니죠. 문서 표준화 작업부터 했습니다.
<jangnan|mac> 시험기관하나 잡고서 하나하나씩하겟지만
<suapapa> 리눅스용 MS 오피스 나와라!! 돈내고 삽니다!
<yemharc> 이게 무슨 소린지 보세요. 바뀌기 위한 토대를 만드는겁니다.
<yemharc> 근데 왜 오픈소스 관련 사람들이 정부를 욕할까요?
<yemharc> 그 기반 만들기조차 손놓고 멍때리고 있으니 그런거 아닙니까
<yemharc> 문서 표준화 작업 어렵나요?
<yemharc> 그간 쌓인 DB를 바꾸는거야 힘들지만, 새로 작성하는건 'xx타입으로 저장해라' 한마디만 해도 되는겁니다
<yemharc> 기반 만들기도 차근차근 해 나가면 전혀 어려울게 없어요. 혼란도 없죠
<jangnan|mac> 현재도 문서표준형식같은거는 있지안음?
<yemharc> 네 있습니다.
<yemharc> MS 엑셀만 해도 xlsx라고 마소 스프레스시트 오픈포맷이 있습니다
<yemharc> 이건 엑셀버전에 상관없이 똑같이 출력되고 오픈오피스같은 오픈소스 프로그램에서도 똑같이 출력됩니다
<yemharc> 이거 어렵습니까?
<jangnan|mac> 공기관 보면 다 문서별 룰이 있긴하던데
<bundo> yemharc,  김기창 교수님 나하고 페북친구인데...
<grr> 사실 오픈오피스에서 생성한 문서도 ms 오피스에서 열리고 그 반대도 열리지 않나요 현재도?
<bundo> 우분투 사용자 페북에 모셔왔심 헤헤
<yemharc> bundo, ㅎㅎㅎ 수고하셨습니다
<jangnan|mac> 호환되게 하는정도라면야 될거같긴한데
<yemharc> grr, 그게 그렇지도 않아요. xlsx 이외에 다른 '특정버전 오피스 전용포맷'같은 경우에는 문서 형태가 깨지는 경우가 부지기수입니다
<yemharc> jangnan|mac, 자, 호환이 됩니다. 그럼 2~3달 안에 문서 표준화에 대한 개념을 사람들에게 심고 문서 표준 포맷도 널리 쓰이게 되었습니다.
<yemharc> 그 다음은 위에 말씀하신것처럼 몇몇 시험기관을 채택해서 '오픈오피스'를 사용하게 하고 교육을 합니다 (OS는 윈도 그대로)
<yemharc> 그리고 일정 시간을 두고 본 뒤에 성과발표를 합니다.
<yemharc> "우리가 오피스를 오픈소스로 바꿨는데 업무효율이 정상적으로 돌아오기까지 어느정도 기간이 걸렸고"
<yemharc> "그 동안 들어간 교육비는 대략 얼마고"
<yemharc> "오픈소스로 바꿈으로 인해 얻은 경제적 이득은 라이센스 비용, 교육비용 등을 고려해서 얼마다"
<yemharc> "이걸 계산해서 나누면 1인당 x원 만큼의 절감 효과가 발생한다."
<jangnan|mac> 그거 관리하는 전문기관도 만들어야겟네요.
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 근데 완전히 따로 만들 필요가 있나요?
<yemharc> 분도님 말씀대로 이미 정보통신 국가기관은 있습니다.
<grr> 기존 문서와 호완성도 배제할 수 없진 않나요?
<yemharc> grr, 그건 이미 위에 말했죠. 문서 표준화 작업.
<yemharc> xlsx 포맷은 이미 '똑같이' 호환되고 있는 상황입니다.
<jangnan|mac> 일단 예를 들어서 그거 사용법에 대한 문제점에 대해서 QA 하는일도 해야하고
<grr> 그럼 기존껄 표준화로 다 전환해야 한다는 인가요?
<yemharc> grr, 네, 그것도 위에 있죠. 기존 DB 변환은 오래 걸리지만 새로 작성하는 문서는 'xx타입으로 저장하시오' 한마디면 된다구요
<yemharc> 물론 처음부터 다 지키지는 않을겁니다.
<bundo> jangnan|mac, 걱정 마세요 내가 할께유
<yemharc> 그걸 꾸준히 유지하는걸 캠페인이라고 하지 않습니까
<jangnan|mac> ㅋㅋ
<jangnan|mac> 분도님이 일자리 창출을 막네요
<bundo> 아직 힘이 쪼매 남았심 헤헤 노친네 객기
<yemharc> 캠페인의 위력을 간단히 말씀드릴까요?
<yemharc> grr, 몇년 전부터 '에스컬레이터 두줄로 타라' 캠페인 줄창 하고 있죠
<grr> 결국 마찰을 겪어야 하는 세대가 있다는 것이네요. 그리고 사용자 입장에서는 그 시점을 자기가 받고 싶지 않을테구요..
<bundo> 아이유 불러서 캠페인 해야함 그죠 yemharc ?>
<yemharc> 근데 사람들은 아직도 한줄로 타죠 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> bundo, 으잌ㅋㅋ
<jangnan|mac> 한줄짱
<yemharc> grr, 물론입니다. 변화는 언제나 리스크가 따릅니다.
<yemharc> 솔직히 변하는거 힘들어요.
<yemharc> 게다가 실제 업무 일선에 있는 사람들은 30~40대입니다.
<yemharc> 제가 보기엔 20대에 비해 변화를 받아들이는 데에 거부감이 큽니다.
<bundo> "리크스" 합시다 먼 리스크 !
<bundo> 위키리크스 짱 ~~
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 우분투리크스 만들어요 jangnan|mac !
<grr> 외계인은 있는겁니다?!
<bundo> sp
<bundo> 네
<yemharc> grr, 물론이죠. 근데 그 수가 얼마나 되겠습니까
<bundo> 포럼 관리자 김성윤 외계인 입니다.
<bundo> 말 안통함
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=7554
<bundo> 밑에 서명 보세요
<bundo> 나참 ~~
<bundo> 이미외게인이죠
<jangnan|mac> 뭐먹지
<jangnan|mac> 지식경제부가 페이스북도하네
<jangnan|mac> ㅡ,ㅡ
<grr> yemharc, 어떤 수를 말씀하시는 거죠?
<yemharc> grr, 변화를 받아들이는(외게인?!) 사람의 수요 ㅎ
<grr> 매우 극소수겠죠...
<yemharc> 그런거에요.
<yemharc> 그러니까 절대 '갈아엎기'는 안됩니다
<yemharc> 실제로도 불가능하고, 강제하면 되려 망칩니다
<grr> 음.. 제가 개인적인 생각을 말해봐도 될까요?
<jangnan|mac> 예
<grr> 오픈소스의 예로 오픈오피스를 들께요
<grr> 사람들에겐 오픈오피스란게 단순히 오피스 프로그램일 뿐이에요
<grr> 이렇게도 볼 수 있어요 우리 입장에서 봤을때 기존에 zip이란 놈을 잘 쓰고 있었어요
<grr> 그러다가 어느날 alzip이란게 나타나요
<grr> 우리 입장에서 alzip 보고 뭥미? 하는게
<grr> 오픈오피스란걸 본 사람들이 똑같이 느낄 수 있다는 거에요
<grr> 기존꺼도 일부 되고 하긴한데 뭔가가 이상해
<yemharc> 맞아요. 실제 그렇게 느낍니다. 그리고 써보면 말하죠. '난 이거 불편해'
<grr> 전 오픈오피스에 대한 거부감이 zip과 alzip과 유사하다고 봐요
<yemharc> 네. 맞습니다.
<bundo> 아 이번에 파워포인트에서 ppt 만드느라 개 고생했심더
<yemharc> 막상 써보면 생긴거(인터페이스) 조금 틀릴 뿐인데, 사람은 그것만으로 거부감을 느껴버려요
<bundo> 왜 이리 복잡 해진건지 쩝
<jangnan|mac> 키노트 ㄲ
<bundo> 오피스 2007에서 만들어 주세요 하더라고요 나참
<yemharc> grr, 그래서 제가 위에 열변(?)을 토한거죠
<bundo> 그래서 자존심은 지켰어요  오파스 2003에서 만듬 으하하
<grr> yemharc, 정말 초등학교에서 컴퓨터를 가르칠때 "MS office"가 아니라
<grr> "office"를 기준으로 가르쳐야 한다고 생각이 드네요
<yemharc> grr, 그게 저번 OSS 모임에서 나온 주장이었습니다
<yemharc> 아이들에게 오픈소스를 알리고 가르치자
<yemharc> 근데 제 생각은 또 틀려요
<yemharc> 아이들에게 알리고 가르치는거, 아주 좋아요.
<yemharc> 근데 뭘 가르치죠?
<grr> office의 사용법이요. MS office가 아니라
<bundo> '아 밥 묵어야지 ㅎ
<yemharc> 오피스 쓰는법? 그거 실제 수업에서 가르치는 학교 얼마나 있나요?
<bundo> yemharc, 교회 재단서 오피스 메뉴얼 만든거 아남?
<bundo> 그리고 오픈오피스 가르치는 학교 두군데인데요
<bundo> 전라남도는 좀 더 확대 할 계획이랍니다.
<jangnan|mac> http://prezi.com/index/
<jangnan|mac> 요즘 이게 인기던데
<yemharc> bundo, 아뇨, 궁금한게 '컴퓨터 수업'을 중심으로 한 학교가 얼마나 있는가......하는겁니다
<bundo> 전교조 하고 친하게 지내는 이유가
<jangnan|mac> ppt할떄
<bundo> 전라남도  확대  ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 제가 그런 특성화 고등학교 나왔지만 그렇게 많이 보이지는 않는군요
<yemharc> 물론 이 조기교육(?)을 반대하는건 아니에요
<yemharc> 근데 이건 확실히 말해서 '오래 걸립니다.' 그것도 상당히요
<yemharc> 지금 초~중고생 아이들이 오픈소스를 좋아하게 됐습니다.
<yemharc> 그럼 이 아이들이 커서 사회에 나가면 바로 쓸 수 있을까요?
<yemharc> 전 아니라고 봅니다.
<jangnan|mac> 자리가 사람을 만들죠
<jangnan|mac> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 적어도 이 아이들이 다 '늙어서' 실질적인 사회적 결정권을 가지는 나이는 되야 할겁니다.
<yemharc> 그 와중에 특출난 몇몇은 젊은 나이에 결정권을 얻을지도 몰라요
<yemharc> 근데 실질적으로 새 물결이 뒤덥는건 적어도 2세대는 지나야할겁니다.
<yemharc> 아마 그 이전에 세계적 흐름에 억지로 떠밀려서 혼란에 빠질 가능성이 더 클거에요
<yemharc> 지난 OSS모임에서 "우리 아이들에게 이런 선택도 가능하다고 알려주고 싶다"고 말씀하신 분이 계셨죠
<yemharc> 근데 알려주면 뭐합니까. 실제로는 신기루 같은 길인데
<yemharc> 오픈소스 쓰고 싶은 사람이 있어요. 근데 컴퓨터 활용 능력은 그냥 사용자 레벨입니다.
<grr> 뜬금없는 소리로 가장 간단한 방법 : 온라인 게임이 니눅스에서 더 잘돌아간다 -> 니눅스 쓴다 -> 니눅스에선 오은 오피스 써야하네 -> 쓴다?!
<yemharc> 그럼 이 사람이 지금의 그 온갖 MS온리 체제에서 호환성 문제를 모두 해결하고 오픈소스 쓸 수 있을까요
<yemharc> grr, 그것도 희망이 없어요
<yemharc> grr, 온라인 겜이 나왔어요. 리눅스서 [[더]]잘 돌아갑니다. 그럼 그 [[더]] 라는 기준은 뭔가요?
<yemharc> 제가 말했었죠. 사용자는 [[성능]]의 효과적 활용따위 관심 없습니다. 조금 빠르건 조금 늦건 [[자신이 원하는 결과]]만 얻으면 땡이에요
<yemharc> 리눅스서 로딩시간 좀 더 빠르다고 갈아탈거 같나요?
<jangnan|mac> 저 밥
<yemharc> jangnan|mac, 넵
<yemharc> grr, 그래서 실제적으로 '강제'하려면 그 강제성이 먹히는 곳에 해야한다는겁니다
<yemharc> 그리고 그 대상이 정부와 기업이라 보구요
<grr> 단순히 ps2 에뮬이 리눅스에서 프레임이 더 잘 나와서 os 2개로 쓰시는 분도 계시거든요
<yemharc> (사실 기업도 좀 애매하긴 합니다)
<yemharc> grr, 정~말 특수한 경우인건 이해하고 계신거죠 :)?
<grr> 네. 하지만 결국 리눅스와 같은 오픈소스에 전혀 관심이 없던 사람도 발은 들이게됬죠?
<grr> 제 생각은 환경을 넘어 오면서 서로 혼용되며 갈아타야한다 라는거에요
<yemharc> grr, 나이에 상관없이 게임을 즐기는 유저가 대상이라면 가능한 방법입니다.
<yemharc> 근데 보세요. 리눅스용 게임이 나오려면 포팅작업이 필요합니다.
<yemharc> 그 돈 누가 내요?
<yemharc> 해당 기업이?
<yemharc> 이거 만들어봐야 사용자 얼마 되지도 않을텐데요?
<grr> 그러니까 딱히 게임이 아니더라도 넘어올 수 있는 무언가가 있어서
<grr> 환경이 조금씩 넘어오면 된다는거죠
<yemharc> grr, 그게 오피스라고 보는거에요. 근데 실제 그 오피스 사용자의 대다수는 '일을 하는 2~50대' 라는겁니다.
<yemharc> 결단코 아이들은 아니죠
<yemharc> (대학생 포함)
<yemharc> 대학은 바꾸기 쉬운 곳이긴 합니다.
<yemharc> 근데 이것도 '교육'에 포함되니 굳이 따지면 정부에 속하죠
<grr> 하지만 일을 하기 전에도 우리는 office를 접하죠? 그리고 일을 하면서 그 office를 쓰는 것이구요
<grr> 아 자꾸말이세네..
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> grr, 그것도 위에 말했어요. 전 그 아이들에게 가르치는걸 반대하는게 아니에요.
<grr> yemharc님 의견은 강제성을 부여해야 한다는 것이죠?
<yemharc> 그것도 당연히 같이 시행해야 합니다. 근데 그 아이들이 그걸 실제로 이 대한민국에 영향을 줄 만큼 적용하려면 대체 얼마나 걸리느냐......라는거에요
<yemharc> 네, 지금은 강제성이 필요합니다
<yemharc> 그렇게 '세계화'를 부르짖는 정부는 자신만의 틀 안에 갖힌지 오랩니다
<yemharc> 전 당장에 네이버부터 박살내고 싶어요
<yemharc> 우리나라 사람들은 [[국내 전용 검색포탈]]덕에 진짜 인터넷이 뭔지도 모릅니다
<yemharc> 싸이월드라는 폐쇄된 울타리 안에 틀어박혀서 커뮤니티가 뭔지 모릅니다
<grr> 아
<grr> 밥탐
<grr> ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<grr> ㅌㅌㅌ
<yemharc> 저도 슬슬 밥탐
<yemharc> 맛있게 드세요
<debula00> 안녕하세요오~
<grr> oops
<cartes2> 안녕하세요
<cartes2> 잘보이시나요?
<cartes2> can you see my chars?
<cartes2> hello
<bundo> no i dont see
<grr> 궭괉훑홡쿠를핥할깕
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 적절했나요? ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<bundo> 씪諛� 4:3紐⑤땲�꽣濡� �삷湲곕땲
<yemharc> bundo, ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 아 간만에 생각나네요 컴컴컴컴컴컴컴컴컴컴컴컴컴
<grr> oops
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<imsu> 안녕하세용 ^^
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<cheayunCho> 아녕하십니까
<jincreator> 네, 아녕하세요.
<cheayunCho> 아 ㅋㅋㅋ 오타
<cheayunCho> 친구한테 일렉기타를 맏겨놔서
<cheayunCho> 통기타로 일렉이펙터연결해서 일렉통기타를 구현해서 연주중인데 하울링크리티컬이..
<imsu> 어려운 용어 ;; ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 하울의 움직이는 성? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 맞나요? ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 마이크와 스피커 서로 맞대고 소리내면 울리는 거 같은 겁니다.
<jincreator> ...아닌가?
<imsu> 아 그런가요? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 무한증폭? ㅎㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 말 꺼낸 본인이 직접 말해주는 게 가장 정확할텐데...
<jincreator> ...근데 임수님 대학원에서 음향 쪽 하지 않으셨나요?
<DoA> 안녕하세요.
<cartes_> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<DoA> 혹시 안드로이드 스마트폰을 쓰시나요?
<cheayunCho> 하울링이요
<jincreator> 전 사용합니다.
<cheayunCho> 말그대로 소리무한증폭되면서 끔찍한 솔#음나는거요
<DoA> apk파일을 안드로이드 폰에 설치할 수 있잖아요 ㅋ
<cheayunCho> 저도 사용중입니다
<imsu> jincreator: 맞는데요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DoA> 그걸 pc에서 구동해보고 싶은데 방법이 있나요?
<imsu> jincreator: 전 허접이라 킁킁
<cheayunCho> 마이커와 스피커가 직선에일어나는거요
<cheayunCho> 안드로이드 에뮬레이터가있는데...
<cheayunCho> 에뮬이다보니 네이티븐아니네요..
<DoA> 흠.... 그럼 pc에서 돌아가도 폰에선 안 돌아갈 수 있다는 말씀이군요
<jincreator> x86용으로 포팅된 안드로이드가 있습니다. 이를 사용하면 네이티브로 가능합니다.
<DoA> 아 그 반대인가 ㅋ
<cheayunCho> 네반대요
<jincreator> http://www.android-x86.org/
<DoA> 그럼 제가 뭘 설치하면 2.2기준으로 테스트가
<cheayunCho> 근데 진크리에이터님말씀대로 86기반으로 포팅된게있엇죠...
<jincreator> 이걸로 카톡 쓰는 사람도 있다고 하네요.
<cheayunCho> http://www.android-x86.org/download
<cheayunCho> 요기로가시면 안정화 릴리즈에
<cheayunCho> 2.2버젼있네요...
<DoA> 와우... 이런걸 어떻게 아시는지 ㄷㄷㄷ
<cheayunCho> 86프로젝트한때
<suapapa> apk 는 어짜피 자바 가상머신 위에 도는거라 에뮬에서 돌면 폰에서도 돌아야 합니다.
<cheayunCho> 파란사이트에서 유명할때 저도 가지고 장난좀쳣엇던 ㅋㅋ
<cheayunCho> 드라이버까지 다 올려서 놀앗엇는데
<suapapa> ndk쓴게 아닌 이상 안드로이드 x86이나 arm이나 똑같이 돌죠
<cheayunCho> 저는 컴맹이라...
<cheayunCho> 아아 외계어가왓다갓다..
<DoA> 흠 파일보니 노트북 이름이 쓰여 있네요.... 그 노트북에서만 돌아간다는 이야기 인가요?
<cheayunCho> 그거전용이고
<cheayunCho> 범용으로 있ㄴㄴ데말입니다
<DoA> 잠시만요 찾아볼께요 ㅋ
<cheayunCho> android-x86-2.2-generic.iso
<DoA> 아 바로 위에;;
<cheayunCho> 요놈으로 하시면될듯하네요
<DoA> 넵 찾았습니다. ㅋ
<cheayunCho> Android-x86 2.2 live & installation iso for generic x86 PC/notebook/netbook/tablet
<cheayunCho> 설명도 전용이라고
<cheayunCho> 빨리커서 어른이되어서
<cheayunCho> 이채널에서 죽돌이가 되고싶음
<cheayunCho> -,-;;
<imsu> 아 머리가 굳었나봐요;; 정식연습문제가 안풀리네 ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<imsu> cheayunCho: 죽돌이? ㅠ.ㅠ;;;
<cheayunCho> 그러고싶으나
<cheayunCho> 학생인지라 10시이후 강퇴 Fail..
<imsu> 하하 죽돌이 = 오덕후 ?
<imsu> 이걸 말씀하시는거지요? ㅋㅋ
<cheayunCho> 컴을 안끄기때문에..
<cheayunCho> 그냥 켜놓는건데
<cheayunCho> 학원갈때마다 채널을 나가게해야되니까 귀찮음요
<imsu> 아~~
<imsu> 전 학원 올 때만 키는데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<cheayunCho> 전컴맹이라컴퓨터키는법을몰라서
<cheayunCho> 못꺼요
<imsu> 쩝;;;ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<imsu> 그런 엄한 말씀을 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<jincreator> 전원 플러그를 뽑으면 됩니다.
<cheayunCho> 17:00:14 up 7 days, 17:20,  2 users,  load average: 0.68, 0.34, 0.22
<cheayunCho> 하앍 업데이트다됫으니까
<cheayunCho> 리붓할까..
<cheayunCho> 전원을 뽑으면 키질못하니까..
<jincreator> 끌 줄은 모르지만 재부팅은 할 줄 아는군요...
<cheayunCho> 아니
<cheayunCho> 끄지를 못하죠
<cheayunCho> 키는 법을모르니
<jincreator> 컴퓨터의 모든 단추를 켜질 때까지 하나씩 누르면 됩니다.
<cheayunCho> 단추가 없는데욧
<jincreator> 켜지는 단추 찾으면 포스트잇으로 표시해놓으세요.
<cheayunCho> 아예단추가없어요
<jincreator> 커, 컴퓨터?
<cheayunCho> 네
<cheayunCho> 이상한 파란기판같은거에
<cheayunCho> 선풍기같은것만있고
<cheayunCho> 암튼 뭔가 이상한 선풍기만
<cheayunCho> 마구 돌아가요
<cheayunCho> http://cfs9.tistory.com/image/7/tistory/2008/06/21/12/48/485c7a1d4138b
<cheayunCho> 이런거랑 비슷하게생겻는데
<cheayunCho> 이상한게 막꽃혀있어요
<cheayunCho> 대체 저게뭐죠??
<jincreator> wake-on-lan 켜놓고 핑 때리세요.
<cheayunCho> 저거건드리면 안된다던데...
<cheayunCho> Wake on lan이뭔지는모르나
<cheayunCho> 핑때릴기기가 없어요
<jincreator> 갤탭 있잖아요.
<cheayunCho> 컴맹이라 떄리는법을몰라요
<cheayunCho> 쏘는법만알아요
<jincreator> 그럼 쏘세요.
<cheayunCho> ë¹µ!
<cheayunCho> 응?
<cheayunCho> 암튼 컴킬려면
<cheayunCho> 컴퓨터 기사데려와서
<cheayunCho> 이상한드라이버로 만지작거려야 켜져요
<cheayunCho> 무슨 핀같은걸 접촉시키던데..
<cheayunCho> ㅁㄴㅇㅁㄴㅇ
<cheayunCho> 775타입쿨러가없어서
<cheayunCho> 홈서버를 구축못하고있는실정
<cheayunCho> 흑흑
<jincreator> 분도님께 CPU는 받았나요?
<cheayunCho> CPU?
<cheayunCho> 웬 씨피유요?
<yemharc> 케이스는 없고 본체만 있는건가요?
<jincreator> 아닌가? 그때 뭐 오토바이 택배로 보내주신다고...
<cheayunCho> 케이스도없구...
<yemharc> 아니;;; 나 뭔소리여;;
<cheayunCho> 보드랑
<cheayunCho> CPU만있어요
<cheayunCho> 쿨러가없어요 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 케이스 없고 전원키도 없어서 애먹으시는건가요?
<cheayunCho> 네...
<cheayunCho> 참 귀찮더군요
<yemharc> 전원선 연결하는 점퍼 있는곳 아시죠?
<cheayunCho> 쇼트내는게 일상이니..
<jincreator> 배스킨라*스에서 아이스크림 사먹고 드라이아이스만 빼서 cpu 위에 올려놓으세요.
<yemharc> 거기 일자 드라이버로 긁어올리세요 (....)
<cheayunCho> 그러고있어요
<cheayunCho> 위에는 그냥 장난으로 컴맹드립치면서 쓴글..
<yemharc> 으잌
<cheayunCho> 아무 버튼을 좀사야되는데
<cheayunCho> 케이스살돈도없구
<cheayunCho> 홈서버로쓸 CPU쿨러도 없구
<yemharc> 이렇게 컴맹탈출 인증하는 분이 늘어갑니다 :)
<cheayunCho> 순 고물상인가...
<cheayunCho> 전 죽을때까지 완벽한컴맹..
<imsu> bundo: 캄사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 잘 참고 할게용 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> yemharc: 안녕하세요 밀님
<imsu> ^^
<yemharc> imsu, 안녕하세요
<suapapa> https://github.com/suapapa/Resume/blob/hominlee/resume.md
<yemharc> 왜이리 일이 손에 안 잡히누...........
<suapapa> 이 링크 열리는지 좀 봐주세요.
<jincreator> 열립니다.
<cheayunCho> 전열리네요
<suapapa> 캄사합니다. (__)
<imsu> suapapa: 저도 열려용 히히
<yemharc> (왜 난 안열리지;;)
<suapapa> yemharc, 학교세요?
<yemharc> 회사에요
<suapapa> github 자체가 막혀있는 곳이 있다네요. 어느분이 학굔데 안 열린다고 하셔서
<suapapa> github를 막다니 생각이 있나 싶음...
<yemharc> 제쪽의 문제같네요
<yemharc> 핑 자체가 안가요
<yemharc> (런치패드 안막힌건 천만다행???!!!)
<bundo> imsu, 나 감자 깍아유 오늘 저녁은 카레임
<bundo> jincreator,
<bundo> jincreator,
<bundo> 메일 받았남 왜 소식 이없지
<jincreator> 네?
<bundo> 아일꺼리 많넹
<bundo> 메일 받은거 없나 세미나 발표비 정산을 위한 자료 요청
<bundo> ?
<bundo> 빨리좀 합시더
<jincreator> 아, 봤습니다. 언제까지 드려야 하나요?(...)
<bundo> 아 그거 니가 시간 나는데로 주세요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> bundo: 감자 없는 카레가 그리 맛없다는데 ㅎㅎ (독고진 ㅋㅋㅋ)
<bundo> 다른사람 다 보내 왔음
<jincreator> 헉! 최대한 빨리 보내드리겠습니다.
<bundo> 암튼 다시 카레 하러 슈슝 ~~
<jincreator> 아...세미나가 지난주 토요일인데 아직도 PT 만들고 있을 줄이야...T.T
<yemharc_> jincreator, 그거 아직도 하고 있어요?;;;;;;;;
<jincreator> -.-;
<cheayunCho> 아직도 ㄸ
<jincreator> 지금도 한쪽에는 임프레스 켜져 있습니다. T.T
<yemharc> 으음
<yemharc> 이놈의 크로미움은 데탑서 자꾸 좀비 프로세스가 되네.........
<jincreator> 파이어폭스 쓰세요. ^^;
<grr> ㅜㅑ ㅗ매
<grr> ni hao
<jincreator> 你好。
<grr> 궭괅훑홝활쿠를핥핡깕
<grr> IE...
<grr> 정부 사이트 ax 쓰는건 좋은데 버전이라도 제발 통일했으면하네요
<grr> 라이센스 따라서 제각각 버전이 달라서 들어갈때마다 재 설치하니 원..
<jincreator> 전 ax 쓰는 것도 안좋은데요.
<yemharc> grr, 그 전에 보안레벨 낮추게 하는것부터 삭제좀 (....)
<yemharc> 보안프로그램 깔게 보안을 낮춰줘............라니 이게 무슨 x소리야!
<grr> 아..아...
<jincreator> 보안이 이미 높으면 보안 프로그램이 필요가 없으니 보안을 낮춰야 하는 것이죠.
<grr> 그렇죠..;
<grr> nprotect 깔리더니 자기가 광고도 띄우고있고...
<yemharc> 그러니까 이미 '우리가 깔아주는건 사실 쓸모없어요......' 하는거랑 같은거 아닙니까
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 정답이네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 엔프로텍트가 정부에 로비를 되게 잘하나봐요
<yemharc> grr, 전 개인적으로 엔프텍을 리눅스서까지 보는 날이 올 줄은 몰랐어요
<grr> 헉...
<yemharc> 오픈뱅킹서 깔라고 시키는 보안모듈(하등 쓸데없음)이 엔프텍
<grr> yemharc, 안드로이드에것을 말씀하시는 건가요?
<grr> ...
<grr> ì°¸...
<yemharc> 그래서 '요거 깔았나 안깔았나' 확인하는 인증키 파일 놔두고 지웁니다 (...)
<grr> (...)
<yemharc> 게다가 저번달 버전은 슈퍼유저 권한이 아니어도 kill이 먹히...........
<grr> .....
<grr> 참 보안 잘하는 후로그램이다...
<grr> 설마 한번 실행하면 계속 서비스로 떠있는 그런 성질의 것인가요?
<yemharc> 체크할때만 반짝하면 제가 괜히 삽을 푸진 않았겠죠
<grr> ...
<yemharc> 은행업무 종료 그런거 없심다
<grr> ...
<yemharc> "출근할땐 니 맘대로였겠지만 퇴근할땐 아니란다......"
<grr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> grr, ......[우리] 얘기군요
<yemharc> 게다가 이 엔프텍 정말 이해가 안가는 점이
<grr> yemharc :: oops...
<yemharc> 무조건 OTP랑 병행해서 써야해요 (개인 OTP발생기)
<grr> ...
<yemharc> 아니 그럼 OTP발생기 발급해주면서 엔프택은 왜?.........
<grr> 페이팔은 그런거 아무것도 없이 잘만 되는데..
<grr> 로비의 힘
<grr> 엔프로텍의 로비력은 인정해줘야 할듯하네요 ;;;;;;;
<yemharc> 딱히 OTP 신봉자는 아닙니다만, 백날 백신이랍시고 깔아대는것보단 개인OTP가 적어도 '기술적'으로는 최강인데
<yemharc> (물론 사회적 해킹으로 가면 이것도 취약하긴 마찬가지)
<grr> yemharc :: 안드로이드 앱에 nprotect 올라왔다가 하루만에 삭제먹은거 알고 계시나요?
<grr> 결국 다시 올라왔지만..
<yemharc> grr, 악성코드 올리니 당연하죠 (.....)
<grr> 그거 사용자가 악성코드로 무한 신청했어요
<yemharc> 어차피 올라와도 받을사람 없어요.....
<grr> 어떤분은 직접깔고 메모리 실시간으로 잡아먹구 free 안해주는거 사진까지 다찍어서 악성코드라고 신고했더군요..
<yemharc> 그거 저도 봤습니다
<yemharc> 그걸 보고 전 깨달았죠
<yemharc> '얏흥~☆ 저게 바로 부카니스탄의 기술렼ㅋㅋ'
<yemharc> 도저히 국내 기술이라 생각할 수 없는 현란한 기술에 다들 찍~ 했죠
<grr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 농협 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 문제는 이 사람들 근 10년째 같은 방식을 고집하는 소프트웨어 장인입니다 :)
<grr> (....)
<yemharc> 아, 하지만 발전은 해요?
<yemharc> 방식은 같지만 메모리는 더 드십니다
<yemharc> 물론 인질(메모리)석방같은 치졸한 교섭은 절대 안하시구요 :)
<yemharc> 죽게되면 차라리 같이 죽자고 달려들죠
<yemharc> 그걸 각 정부(커널)서 열심히 어르고 달래서 간신히 물러가게 하는거죠
<grr> (............)
<yemharc> 이야~ 역시 대단해요 빌!
<yemharc> 리눅스서는 강경진압(kill) 아니면 입국거부 밖에 답이 안보이는데 공존의 길을 찾다니!
<grr> 적절한 타협이네요 ;;;
<yemharc> (저처럼 수용소에 수감하는 사람도 있긴 합니다)
<yemharc> 그나저나 트위터에 드라코님이 멋진 글을 올리셨더군요
<grr> 포탈 주시면 감사하겠습니다
<yemharc> 고위 공무원들 gmail 계정 털린 기사 나온거 보시고서 "정부서 이거 보고 보안교육을 시키는게 아니라 쥐메일 쓰지 말라고 할거같단 말이지"
<yemharc> (아침에 올라온거라 좀 뒤로 많이 갔습니다)
<grr> 아...
<grr> 불편한 진실 같은건 있는거 아니죠? /긁적/
<yemharc> DracoKr Draco
<yemharc> 중국해커들이 한국 공무원의 gmail 계정을 읽고 있다는 소식이 전해지면, 한국 정부에서는 비밀번호변경이나 보안교육을 시키는게 아니라 'gmail 사용금지'같은 병크를 저지를거 같단 말이야. ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 찾았어요 ㅎ
<grr> 쩝...
<yemharc> http://twitter.com/#!/DracoKr/status/76114085682491393
<yemharc> 요기
<grr> oops
<grr> 어짜피 캡쳐하면 다 보일꺼...
<yemharc> ?
<yemharc> 무슨 캡쳐요?
<grr> 음.. 공무원께 털린다면
<grr> 결국 정보가 공무원 일하는 장소에서 정보가 털렸다는 거라고도 볼 수 있잖아요?
<yemharc> 그렇다기보다
<yemharc> gmail에서 제공하는 해킹경고 시스템인데요
<yemharc> 국가별로 IP대역이 좀 차이가 나잖아요?
<grr> ㅇㅅㅇ
<grr> 아...
<yemharc> 그걸 이용해서 물리적으로 불가능한 거리에서 접속을 하면 알려주는거죠
<grr> gmail을 안써서 그런걸 몰랐군요
<grr> 이야...
<yemharc> 3분만에 서울있던 사람이 북경서 접속 될리는 없으니까요
<grr> 구글 똑똑한데...
<grr> ㅇㅅㅇ;
<yemharc> 되려 문제가 되는건요
<grr> 아아.. 그렇게 알았군요
<yemharc> 어떻게 털린 계정 주인이 '고위 공무원'인가 하는거죠 (...........)
<grr> ....
<yemharc> 아니.......어찌 고위 공무원인걸 알았느냐죠
<yemharc> (대체 무슨 짓을 하고 있는거냐 구글)
<grr> cia랑 같이 일한다는것도 사실이라고 그러니...
<grr> (....)
<yemharc> 정보력만 따지면 CIA가 가서 빌어야 할 판일걸요 (......)
<yemharc> 구글링은 국어사전에도 올라온 전세계 공통언업니다 (....)
<grr> 네 그래서 cia에서 협조 요청을 해서 cia 요원이 상주한다네요 - -;
<grr> 진실은 맛동산 넘어에
<yemharc> 구글링과 맞먹는 포스를 가질 뻔 한 제록스(xerox)도 있지만, 요 녀석은 북미 한정
<grr>  /_\
<cartes_> \_/
<cartes_> xie xie
<yemharc> 제록스를 영어사전서 찾으면 '문서를 복사한다'
<grr>  /_\
<cartes_> 저힁아버지한테 들은말인데
<yemharc> 제록스가 제대로 흥했으면 우리가 알고 있던 도스 명령어 copycon은 xeroxcon이 되었을지도.........
<cartes_> google전에는 Webster였다구 하기두..
<cartes_> going to webster
<cartes_> 엣날 얘기..
<cartes_> PostIt도 상표가 단어가 된 사례인것 같아요
<grr> 전 오늘 칼퇴근을 하고 몇시간 버스를 타러..
<grr> 내일은 무려 휴가
<grr> 수고들하세요
<Jinseok> 분도님이 irc 에 계셨네요;;;
<jincreator> 분도님은 카레하고 계십니다.
<Jinseok> 허허허허허허허허허허ㅓ허ㅓ허ㅓ허ㅓ허허
<Jinseok> jincreator 진한 한방 날려주시네욬ㅋㅋ
<Jinseok> 저 조만간 강분도 톡을 만들려고 합니다 ㅋ
<Jinseok> 포럼 자게 한번 봐주세요 ㅋ
<jincreator> 응? 진짜입니다. 좀 전에 감자 깎고 계셨어요.
<Jinseok> bundo 뭐하세요오?
<Jinseok> jincreator 분도님 코분투 사무실에서 감자 깍고 계신다고요?
<jincreator> 아, coding_robot님은 조채연님이십니다.
<jincreator> 항상 코분투 사무실에 계신 건 아니니까요.
<Jinseok> 아 그런가요?
<Jinseok> 팔로우를 당장 하고 오겠습니다;;
<Jinseok> 카이스트 ftp 가 드디어 살았습니다;;;
<jincreator> 네, 사실 뒷북입니다(...)
<Jinseok> 이제 jaist 는 걱정 안해도 되겠군요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Jinseok> 아 제가 뒷북 글 올렸나요?
<jincreator> 이전에 포럼에 올라왔었어요.
<Jinseok> 아하하하핳하하하하하핳핳핳핳핳핳핳
<Jinseok> 자게에 없어서요;
<jincreator> 참, 진석님 결국 세미나 못오신건가요?
<Jinseok> 네
<Jinseok> 결국 부모님 덕분에 못오고
<Jinseok> 6월은 중간고사
<Jinseok> 7월 참가 못할수도 있어요
<Jinseok> 8월 이나 갈수 있겠네요
<Jinseok> seony 님은 항상 접속이시네요;; 호놀룰루 사시면서;;
<Seony> 호놀룰루 살아도 매일 접속할 수 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<Jinseok> 호놀룰루는 시차가 한국이랑 몇시간 인가요?
<Seony> 19시간입니다.
<Jinseok> 네?
<Jinseok> 그럼 거긴 지금 몇시죠?
<Seony> 밤 11시 45분요.
<Jinseok> 전 미국이라는 땅을 밟아 봤습니다 ㅋ
<Jinseok> 미국 본토요
<Jinseok> Seony 님은 시민권자 이신가요? 영주권자 이신가요?
<Seony> 유학생입니다.
<Jinseok> 그럼 비자가 c-2인가?
<Seony> F1이요
<Jinseok> f1 비자 이시군요
<yemharc> 전 일단 퇴근하겠습니다 :)
<Jinseok> 전 무비자 입니다 ㅋ
<Jinseok> 그럼 seony 님은 플로리다 가보셨어요?
<Seony> 아뇨. 하와이 외에는 가본 데는 없습니다.
<Jinseok> 그럼 아프면 cvs, 살꺼 있으면 walmart, 한국 식당이나 한국 마트 가시겠네요.
<Jinseok> 미국에선 아프면 cvs 아니면 wal???????
<Jinseok> 이죠
<Seony> cvs라는 건 처음 들어보구요, walmart는 가끔 갑니다..
<Jinseok> 그럼 월그린인가 웰그린인가 그거 있겠네요
<Seony> 네. 하와이에 있는 게 월마트, 월그린, 세이프웨이, 타임즈, 돈키호테 정도 있습니다.
<Jinseok> 아하! 전 미국에서 kangaroo express 라는 편의점에서 슬러쉬를 엄청 먹었던 기억이 나네요;;
<Jinseok> 미국은 어떻게 주마다 다 다를 까요?
<Seony> 네.. 뭐 워낙 크다보니...
<Jinseok> 하와이에는 kangaroo express 없죠?
<Seony> 네. 처음 들어봐요
<Jinseok> Seony 님은 att 를 안쓸 꺼라고 믿습니다. 전 verison 과 sprint 를 좋아합니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> tmobile 씁니다. 하와이는 t-mobile을 많이 쓰거든요
<Jinseok> 아
<Jinseok> 플로리다도 tmobile 이 제일 빵빵 합니다 ㅋ
<Jinseok> 솔직히 미국이 정말 좋더라고요
<Jinseok> 너무 멀지만
<Seony> 그렇군요 :)
<Jinseok> 미국에서 우리나라로 막상 와보니 우리나라는 너무 형편 없다는 생각이;;
<Jinseok> 우리나라 사람은 디따 짜게 먹는다고 하는데요. 미국에서 핫도그 먹어보니;; 완전 짱
<Jinseok> 완전 짱일 정도로 짭니다
<Seony> 주금이죠. 달고짠거는 비교가 안되죠.
<Jinseok> 우리나라 인천 공항은 아틀란타 하츠필드 국제공항이랑 비교가 안됩니다
<Jinseok> 공항에 있는 중국 음식점인 판다 익스프레스는 그나마 입맛에 맞나요
<Jinseok> 그나마 저는 입맛에 맞았는데
<Seony> 판다는 유명하잖아요.
<Jinseok> 올랜도 공항에도 있고
<Seony> 몇십년이나 된 체인인데 미국 구석구석 없는데가 없죠
<Jinseok> 아틀란타 에도 있더군요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Jinseok> 전 타코벨과 서브웨이가
<Jinseok> 너무 좋아요
<Jinseok> 우리나라에는 타코벨이 이태원 한군데와 서브웨이는 서울 시내에 있어요;;
<Jinseok> 먹기가 여간 힘들ㅈㅅ
<Seony> 많이 먹어서... 고만고만 ㅎㅎ
<Jinseok> wenny's 는 없어졌고 ㅋㅋ
<Jinseok> Seony 님은 우리나라 가끔 들리실때 델타 혹은 유나이티드 혹은 대한항공 혹은 아시아나 항공 쓰세요?
<Seony> 하와이는 아시아나는 안들어오구요, 대한항공은 비싸서 못탑니다.. ㅎㅎ
<Jinseok> 그럼 델타를 쓰군요
<Seony> 아뇨. 미국항공사도 안탑니다. 비싸거든요.
<Jinseok> 그럼요?
<Jinseok> 배를 타시나요?
<Seony> 예전에는 JAL타다가 요즘 Hawaiian Airline이 싸서 거기를 이용합니다.
<Jinseok> 전 아틀란타 까지 대한항공 탄것은 사치 인것인가요?  전 날짜 자유롭게 바꾸는걸로 했었습니다
<Seony> 본인 가정환경에 맞게 타고다니는거죠. 대한항공 탄다고 사치라고 할 순 없으니깐요.
<Jinseok> 그리고 아틀란타에서 올랜도 까지 델타를 탔었는데요;;;
<Seony> 저는 와이프랑 같이 움직여야하기 때문에 최대한 싼걸 타야되거든요.
<Seony> 한 번 움직이면 300백만원이 날아가거든요
<Jinseok> 하와이에서 한국 까지 300인가요?
<Jinseok> 터무늬 없이 비싸군요
<Seony> 둘이 합쳐서요
<Seony> 터무늬 => 터모니
<Seony> 터무니
<Jinseok> 둘이 합쳐도 터무니 없이 비싸서요
<Seony> 그래서 선택한 게 하와이언 에어라인입니다. 1인당 100만원이거든요.
<Jinseok> 텍스와 유류할증료,공항세 합해서요?
<Seony> 네
<Seony> 어차피 한국 가서 쓸 돈까지 고려하면 300만원 잡아야죠
<Jinseok> 2200 불이 면 어느 정도죠?
<Seony> 뭐가요?
<Jinseok> 2200 달러면 원화로 얼마죠?
<Seony> 모르겠는데요. 그냥 $1 = 천원 으로 계산해요... 귀찮아서..
<Jinseok> 2300000에서 2400000 이군요
<Jinseok> 2백 만원이면 2300000 에서 2400000 는 큰 차이가 아닐 텐데요
<Jinseok> 편하게 가려면 국내 항공사가 낫더군요
<Jinseok> 델타는 무서워요
<Jinseok> bundo 아직도 카레 하세요?
<jincreator> 카레글은 5시 20분쯤인데 설마요...
<Jinseok> 저 은근 우분투 11.04 cd 가지고 싶습니다.
<Jinseok> 세미나 참석하지 않았지만 몰래 cd 얻고 싶군요
<Jinseok> 로코팀 사무실에는 아직도 안도착 했나보죠?
<jincreator> 어차피 세미나일까지 cd가 도착하지 않았었습니다.
<Jinseok> cd 아직도 안도착 했나요?
<cartes_> 저는 그냥 제가 CD-RW구워써서 별로 않가지고 싶더군요
<Jinseok> 이건 소장용으로 갖는 겁니다
<jincreator> 아니면 직접 만들 수도 있습니다. 케이스와 라벨 모두 공개되어 있기 때문에 인쇄해서 붙이면 되거든요.
<Jinseok> 에이;;;;; 그건 복제품 밖에 더 됩니다
<Jinseok> 직접 만든 것을 원합니다
<cartes_> 네 직접 만드세요 =3
<Jinseok> 직접 만들었다가
<Jinseok> 망해서 그렇죠;;;
<Jinseok> 그리고 조만간 강분도톡을 만들 겁니다
<cartes_> 1년 지나면 그냥 구버전에 불과하던뎅;;
<Seony> 전 LTS 아니면 관심 무 ㅎㅎ
<Jinseok> 제가 강분도톡 만들면 많이 이용 해주실꺼죠?
<Jinseok> 안드로이드 어플로 만들 것이니까
<Jinseok> 많이 이용 부탁 드려요오오
<Jinseok> 근데 왜
<Jinseok> 캐노니컬은 개인 cd 배포를 하지 않았을까요?
<jincreator> 원래 cd 배포는 인터넷 연결이 되지 않는 열악한 환경을 위해 무료로 배포했던 것입니다. 그런데 아무런 문제가 없는 일반인들만 마음껏 신청한 데다 캐노니컬의 경영 사정이 좋지 않아졌기 때문이지요.
<Jinseok> ê²°êµ­
<bundo> Jinseok,
<bundo> why ?
<Jinseok> 네?
<Jinseok> 분도님 저 강분도톡 만들건데
<Jinseok> 허락 해주실꺼죠?
<bundo> 근데 그거 머 하는 건데요 ?
<Jinseok> 안드로이드 어플
<Jinseok> 하나 끄적여서
<Jinseok> 카카오톡 같이 강분도톡 만들려고요
<cartes_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 그냥  카카오 톡이 좋치 않나요 구글 톡이나
<bundo> 거기 사람도 몇 없을텐데...
<Jinseok> 이건 우분투 유저분들을 위하여
<Jinseok> 만들어 드리는 거예요
<bundo> 우분투 유저분들이 저 얼마나 다구리 놓는데...
<bundo> 그걸 쓰겠어요 ?
<bundo> 끄냥 찐뜩이톡 어떄요 ?
<Jinseok> 에이이이이이잉
<bundo> 그럼 '찌질이톡"
<Jinseok> 제가 쿼리 한거 보셨죠?
<bundo> 쿼리가 머죠 ?
<bundo> 커리 ? = 카레 ?
<Jinseok> query 요
<bundo> 아 DB에 쿼리
<Jinseok> 아니요
<Jinseok> irc에서요
<jincreator> ...귓속말이라는 용어도 있습니다.
<Jinseok> 그니까
<Jinseok> 귓속말이요
<Jinseok> irc 에서 밝힙니다
<Jinseok> 절대로 포럼에 얘기 하시면 안돼요
<Jinseok> 말만 강분도톡일뿐
<Jinseok> 실상 뼈대는 카카오톡 입니다
<Jinseok> 겉만 바꾸어 놓는것이죠
<bundo> 카톡말에요 공개 SW 아님
<Jinseok> 근데
<Jinseok> 그걸 손을 대면
<Jinseok> 참 잘 나옴
<Jinseok> 말씀 드렸잖아요
<Jinseok> 공식적인 카카오톡을 조작해서
<Jinseok> 겉을 손을 대는 겁니더ㅏ
<bundo> 그걸 머로 조작해요 그냥 카톡에 의견올려 상받고 말지
<Jinseok> 그럼
<Jinseok> 걸려요
<bundo> 만들면 부모님 크게 소송 걸릴것입니다.
<bundo> 한 20억?
<Jinseok> 카카오톡 공식 apk 파일 구해서
<Jinseok> res 파일에서 디자인을 바꾸는 겁니다
<Jinseok> 그림 파일은 전부 png 로 되어 있으면
<Jinseok> png 로 되어있기 때문에
<Jinseok> 포토샵으로
<Jinseok> 수정하면 됩니다
<Jinseok> 그리고 벌써 그러는 유져가
<Jinseok> 진짜 많습니다
<Jinseok> 그거 만드는 사람만 해도 100명 족히 됩니다
<Jinseok> 전 저녁먹고
<bundo> 아 그거 스킨 바꾸기
<bundo> 그거 머로 해요 쩝
<Jinseok> 컴퓨터를 동생에게 넘겨 주겠습니다
<Jinseok> 우분투와 강분도 님의 발전을 위해서;;;;
<Jinseok> 저 저녁도 먹고
<Seony> 창의력으로 나오는 앱이 아닌 배끼기로 나오는 앱이군요.
<Jinseok> 컴퓨터 동생에게 넘길깨요
<Seony> 배끼기로 나오는 앱이 우분투의 발전을 위하는 거라고 생각되진 않는데...
<Jinseok> 창의력으로 하면 돈이
<Jinseok> 미친듯이 듭니다
<Jinseok> 전 이만
<Jinseok> irc 내용만 듣겠습니다
<Seony> 돈이 생길 때까지 기다려야죠. 없으면 못하는 겁니다.
<Seony> 껍데기만 갈아끼워서 우분투의 발전을 위해서라...
<Seony> 거기 어디지... 한국형 OS 만든다던 회사...
<bundo> Seony, 티멕스 or 코분투팀  ㅎㅎ
<Seony> bundo: ㅎㅎ 후자는 몰랐구요, 전자는 알고도 일부러 저렇게...
<debula00> 안녕하세요오~
<bundo> 코분투팀은 멤버가 좋아서 사기성이 없죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> Hi
<debula00> 안되던 유니티가 새로설치하니 되욧!!!
<bundo> 오 신기 한데요 ?
<debula00> ㅇㅅㅇ!
<bundo> 저는 그간 150여개의 컴에 우분투를 설치 해보았는데,,,
<bundo> 안되는건 하나였고
<bundo> 컴피즈 안되는 컴은 10개도 안되었습니다.
<bundo> <==운이 좋았나 봐요
<debula00> 정확히 말하면, 안되는게 아니라 으음... 멈춤 현상이 일어나서요.. ㅠㅠ
<bundo> unity-3d는 사실 3D효과가 되야 하는데...
<bundo> 멈춤 현상은 초기 설치후 인덱싱 하는거 아닐까요 ?
<debula00> 인덱싱이라는 용어를 몰라서요. 설명 해주실수 있나요? ㅇㅅㅇ;;;;
<bundo> 홈에 파일정보를 갱신하는거요
<bundo> 어떤 것들이 있는지 찾기에서 빠르게 찾기위한 정보 수집
<debula00> 아뇨. 그런것은 아니었어요. 제가 켜놓고 자기 까지 했거든요. 설마 인덱싱이 8시간은 안걸리 잖아요.
<bundo> 암튼 전 출시 3달전 부터 써온게 7.10 부터인데..
<bundo> 재설치는 4~5번 정도 한듯합니다. (컴 4대 사용하면서)
<debula00> 그.. 그렇군요 =ㅅ=
<bundo> 우분투는 안드로이드 엡이 아닙니더 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 아까 4시쯤 인가 소음측정기 엡 기우고 다른 소음측정기엡으로 설치 했거든요
<bundo> ㅋ
<bundo> 좀더 UI가 이쁘길래 바꾸어 침 ㅎ
<debula00> 뽐뿌 ㅇㅅㅇ!
<bundo> 이번에 형준이 결혼 식 후에 찡하게 좀 모이려고 자리 예약했는데 ...흑흑
<bundo> 송내쪽에 재순님 아는가계 흑흑
<bundo> Seony, 써니라도 와요 인동 다 부를께 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 방금 형선이 전화옴 흐
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 요즘 형선이 가좌동 살아요
<bundo> 부평 바로 넘어감 천마터널 아세요 ?
<bundo> 서니옹 한국있을때도 만들어 진거일꺼임
<bundo> 터널 넘으면 바로 산곡동이죠
<Ponics_OTL> bundo: / 꾸벅 지금 집에 왔습니다...
<bundo> Ponics_OTL, 하이 ^^;
<Seony> 우분투에서 vmware 대신 버박을 쓰는 이유가, 가볍다는 거 말고 또 있을까요?
<Seony> 회사에서 쓰는 제 우분투컴에 vmware를 깔까 버박을 깔까 고민 중이거든요
<jincreator> 회사면 라이선스 때문에라도 버박으로 가야 하지 않을까요?
<Seony> vmware player는 회사에서도 무료로 쓸 수 없는 건가봐요?
<jincreator> 네.
<jincreator> 이건 버추얼박스 익스텐션도 마찬가지이니 OSE가 제일 나을겁니다.
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요... 그렇담 회사컴이 아닌 개인컴으로 봤을 때 vmware랑 버박 중에서 뭐가 더 나을까요?
<jincreator> 성능은 뱀웨어가 아무래도 상용이다 보니 세부적인 부분에서는 더 낫기는 한데 그놈 3와 유니티가 돌아가는 건 버박밖에 없어서 전 버박사용합니다.
<jincreator> 아무래도 이건 사람마다, 보는 기준마다 다를 것 같네요.
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요...
<Seony> 그 OSE라는 게 무슨 기능이 빠진 버젼 맞죠?
<jincreator> 아니요, 그냥 오픈 소스입니다. USB 2.0 같은 것도 다 되요.
<Seony> 아... OSE가 그러니까 OpenSource Edition의 약자겠군요.
<jincreator> 네, 맞습니다. 원래 3까지는 PUEL 버전과 OSE가 있었는데 4에서부터 오라클이 원래 PUEL이었던 버전의 대부분을 GPL로 공개하고 익스텐션 팩으로 분리한 부분만 PUEL을 적용했죠. 따라서 현재는 이 GPL에 몇가지 추가한 게 OSE일겁니다.
<Seony> 음... 근데 vmware player 라이센스를 읽어보니, 딱히 회사에서 쓰는 건 안된다라는 내용은 없네요
<Seony> 아... 서면동의를 받아야된다고 적혀있군요...
<Seony> commercial이라는 게 꼭 그걸 재판매한다는 의미 말고, 회사 내에서 사용한다는 의미도 포함되어 있는 게 맞죠?
<jincreator> 저도 라이선스르 자세히 읽어보지는 않아서 잘 모르겠지만 아마 그럴겁니다.
<Seony> 도움 감사합니다. 버박 깔아야겠네요
<Seony> ose는 apt-get으로 설치 가능하네요
<jincreator> 네, 저장소에 올라와있어요.
<Seony> 아... 뎅장 회사에서 쓰는 우분투컴을 오늘 재설치했는데 ssh 설치를 안했네요...
<Seony> 내일 해야겠다 ㅎㅎ
<darkmeow_home> 아 문득 vmware workstation이 떠오르는군요 =ㅅ=
<darkmeow_home> 리포짓에는 올라와있는데 쓰려면 라이센스를 받아야 하는 -ㅅ- =3
<darkmeow_home> Seony / 부뷔
<Seony> darkmeow_home: 안녕하세요
<darkmeow_home> 그리고 2.6.39 커널 올라오면서 CONFIG_BKL 옵션이 없어져서
<darkmeow_home> vmware 모듈 컴파일이 안돼요 -ㅅ- ...
<darkmeow_home> 공교롭게도 바로 며칠전에 토발즈 흉아가 3.0-rc1으로 커널 커밋을 해서
<darkmeow_home> 다들 비상걸렸을듯 -ㅅ-
<darkmeow_home> 2.6.39에서 3.0으로 넘어갈때 바뀐건 하나도 없고 태그만 달랑바뀌었는데
<darkmeow_home> 38에서 39넘어오면서 자잘한것들이 확확 바뀌어서 =ㅅ=
<DingGGu> ..vmware 관련은 ubuntu offical forum에 vmware패치에대해 자세히 설명되있습닏가
<darkmeow_home> 전 커널을 직접 컴파일해서 쓰고 있는지라 ㄱ- ...
<Ponics_OTL> 헉.. 초고수 커널 컴파일..
<grr> 안보이시죠?
<jincreator> 뭐가 안보이나요?
<stonex> ?
<Ponics_OTL> 헛... 우리 가카 와 같은 마인드를 소유한 jincreator 옹...
<Ponics_OTL> 쵝오~!
<jincreator> 아니, grr님이 (이제는 나가셨지만) "안보이시죠?"라고 하시길래 답변했을 뿐입니다. 별 거 아니에요.
<Ponics_OTL> 흠냐..
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹께서 오늘은 안오시는 군효..
<jincreator> 여러 번 오셨다가 나가셨다 하십니다.
<Ponics_OTL> 오늘도 초천재 밀옹의 꼼뿌따 강의를 들어야 하는데..
<Ponics_OTL> 아놔..
<darkmeow_home> grr / 갸르릉 -ㅠ-
<darkmeow_home> grr / 갸르릉 -ㅠ-
<darkmeow_home> grr / 갸르릉 -ㅠ-
<darkmeow_home>  =3
<darkmeow_home> (도망)
<darkmeow_home> 아 삑사리나따 -ㅅ- ...
<cheayunCho> g앗..학원가기전에 꺼놓다고햇는데 안꺼놧네요
<cheayunCho> 규칙은규칙이니 이만나가겟습니다
<cheayunCho> 하늬 아얄씨나 프리노드의 #ubuntu에서 상주하겟습니다
<Ponics_OTL> kbundo: / 분도님 오셨습니까..
<kbundo> ^^;
<Ponics_OTL> kbundo: / D-1 이군효...
<jincreator> 내일 뭐 있나요?
<Ponics_OTL> kbundo: / 아무튼 퐈이띵 입니다...
<kbundo> 아 형준씨 결혼 해요
<kbundo> 유형준
<kbundo> 이현준 말고 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 아, 맞다. 얼굴책에서 봤었는데...
<Ponics_OTL> kbundo: / ㅡ,.ㅡ;;; 부럽숨다...
<kbundo> 결혼 준비 때문에 세미나 못온거에요
<Ponics_OTL> kbundo: / 금요일이 D-1 일 입니다.. 야근으로 불태우는 금요일...
<kbundo> 결혼후 는 토요일 시간 된데요
<stonex> 하이오픈소스소프트웨어 미디어 직원이죠? 유형준님은?
<Ponics_OTL> kbundo: / 오늘도 녹아다를 겁나 했습니다.. 떱..
<kbundo> 쩝
<kbundo> 아기자기 한데요  녹북에 유니티
<kbundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1307022359.png
<stonex> 콩키도 깔끔하네요 :)
<kbundo> 조금 높이 작게 했습니다.
<kbundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1307022460.png
<stonex> 코분투만 깔려있나요? 듀얼부팅인가요?
<kbundo> stonex XP 시디가 없습니다, 코분투 온리임 ㅎㅎ
<kbundo> 160기가 통입니다. 스왑 2기가 뻬고..
<stonex> ㅎㅎ;; XP OEM 씨디 아직 못찾았습니다 집정리할 때 보따리가 여기저기 흩어져서
<kbundo> stonex 헤헤 필요 하지 않습니다.
<kbundo> 발표용인데... xP 멀티 부팅하기 쪽팔립니더 ㅎㅎ
<Ponics_OTL> kbundo: / 그래도 XP 는 야동볼때는 쵝오~! 입니다~!
<kbundo> 코분투도 야동 잘 보임 ㅎㅎ
<kbundo> 야동에 최적화 되었심
<Ponics_OTL> kbundo: / 아.. 코분투 에서도.. 두산과 sk 의 야구동영상 즉 야동이 잘보이 나효 ? 코분투 만쇄~!
<kbundo> 아이유도 가끔 잘 나옵니다.
<kbundo> mkv 까진 머 ... ㅎ,
<kbundo> 넷북서 1080은 좀 무리인데... 컴피즈 끄면 대충 봅니다.
<stonex> 분도님 6시간전 갑자기 여자친구님이 여러명 늘어나셨네요? 여대 눅스동아리 회원분들이신가요?
<kbundo> 아뇨 페북에 잘알지 못하는 덕후 스타일 친구가 있는데
<kbundo> 그친구 친추하면 저도 따라서 하고 있답니다.
<kbundo> 으흐흐
<stonex> ㅇㅎㅎ
<Ponics_OTL> kbundo: / 헉... 말만 들어도 가슴이 콩닥 콩닥 한다는 그 여대 덕후 눅스 동아리... ㅎㄷㄷ
<kbundo> 히히
<kbundo> 페이스북에서 남녀 비율 대충 3/1 까지 올려 보려고 노력중입니다.
<kbundo> 흐흐
<jincreator> 분도님, 근데 우분투한국사용자모임 서버는 누가 관리하나요?
<kbundo> 나
<kbundo> 그리고 MK 그리고 오즈
<jincreator> 서버 세팅은 누가 하셨나요?
<kbundo> 왜 대신 해줄래요 ?
<kbundo> 내가 했지요 와이 ?
<jincreator> 학교에 서버 사달라고 조르고 있어서요.
<kbundo> 학교 꺼 안믿음 ㅎㅎ
<kbundo> 포럼 학교에 둘수 없음 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 아, 포럼을 학교에 두는 게 아니라 미러링 서버 할려고요.
<kbundo> 미러링 불가 ...
<jincreator> ???
<kbundo> 디비 보기 때문에 미러링 불가
<kbundo> jincreator 이 서버 관리자 되면 책임 지겠다면
<jincreator> 아뇨, 우분투나 데비안 레포지터리 미러링이요.
<kbundo> 미러링등등 가능
<kbundo> 그건 머 재미로 해보세요
<kbundo> 해보면 알꺼임 서버 유지란게 어떤건지 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 우분투 포럼 서버도 레이드인가요?
<kbundo> Ponics_OTL 도메인 네임 말에요 명환 이야기 들어 보니 이름 좋네요
<kbundo> jincreator 레이드 는 무슨 IDE  420메가에요 확장 IDE 도 아님
<jincreator> 메가!?
<Ponics_OTL> kbundo: / 넵... 사실 4글짜 짜리 도메인 이 구하기 힘들죠..
<kbundo> jincreator 끄떨
<kbundo> jincreator 그래서 지난글 다 지우잖아요 몰랐나요 ?
<jincreator> 우분투 서버 설치가 되기는 하나요?
<Ponics_OTL> kbundo: / 120G 하드라도 도네이션을 받으심이..
<kbundo> 아 갠찮아요 USB 가 있어요 8기가 짜리
<kbundo> 급하면 그거 끼우고 마운트 하면 됩니더 ㅎㅎ
<kbundo> 제가 코분투 테스트 할때는 뻬서 쓰면 되죠 머
<kbundo> 그찮아도 포럼 싱크 백업 구성을 오즈에게 미러둔 상태에요
<kbundo> 백업  할 서버는 있는데...
<kbundo> 제가 하는거 보다 차기 서버운영할 사람이 하는게 낫겠죠
<kbundo> 오즈 = SE 구 어 그 우분투 줄 하고 뻿지  가져온이 기억나죠 jincreator ?
<Ponics_OTL_> 아.. 잡아 에러..
<Ponics_OTL_> OTL
<jincreator> 에휴, 그 때 빨리 앞으로 나가 우분투 줄을 받았어야 했는데...
<Ponics_OTL_> 훔.... 일반적으로 허접콤맹들은 앞에서 2줄 뒤쯤에 자리를 잡는 이유가 다 있습니다.. ㅋㅋ 바로... 사은품 줄때 바로 샤샤샥~~~!
<kbundo> Ponics_OTL_  메일 보냈심 ㅎㅎ
<kbundo> 밑에 3곳 링크 보시길
<jincreator> kofs.org 가 있길래 kofs.or.kr 을 찾아보니 대한골절학회군요. -.-;
<jincreator> 앗, 실수입니다. kosf.org 가 있길래 kosf.or.kr 을 찾아보니 한국외양요트협회군요. -.-;
<kbundo> 하하 대한 골절 학회 ㅎㅎ
<Ponics_OTL_> 훔...
<Ponics_OTL_> 골절 협회로 개명 할까효 ?
<jincreator> 앗! kosf.kr 등록 가능하네요.
<Ponics_OTL_> 훔.. 사실 .kr 은... 좀 싼티나 보인다는...
<Ponics_OTL_> 회사가 아닌 이상... 비영리 단체 는 org 가 아무래도 가오 있게 보인다는... ㅋ
<stonex> 엇 얼굴책 그룹에 교수님이 추가되었군요 ㅎㅎ
<kbundo> jincreator 그건 본인이 알아서 하고 ~ 암튼  말 많아서 일 못함 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> ^^;
<kbundo> jincreator 그거 알아요 전에 랭귀지 버그 보고후 터미널에 명조 가 뜨는거 ?
<jincreator> 아뇨, 그게 무슨 말인가요?
<kbundo> 우분투 설치후 몇몇 어플과 터미널이 명조체로 한글이 뜹니다.
<jincreator> 응? 왜 그러죠?
<kbundo> 매치가 잘못된거겠죠
<jincreator> 명조면 serif군요.
<jincreator> 은바탕인데...
<jincreator> 근데 전 터미널에서 monospace, 즉 은돋음으로 잘 되는데요?
<jincreator> 몇몇 어플의 정확한 이름을 알 수 있을까요? 전 한번도 겪어본 적이 없어서요.
<kbundo> jincreator 상위에서 바꾸어 지면
<kbundo> 아래 69 바꾸는거 jincreator 이 해줘요
<kbundo> sans 에 나눔고딕
<kbundo> serif 에 나눔명조
<jincreator> 네, 방금 페북 글 보았습니다.
<jincreator> kbundo님, 근데 언어환경이 한국어가 아닐 경우에도 69 파일이 먹나요?
<kbundo> 모르겠습니다
<kbundo> 요즘 환경에 대해 삽질을  안해서
<kbundo> 바꾸어 진 거 잘 이해 못하고 있습니다.
<kbundo> 작년 부터 서울 간 후 삽질 잘 안하고 있습니다
<kbundo> ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 에휴, 이거 또 건드려서 다른 버그 만드는 거 아닌지 모르겠네요.
<kbundo> 근데 내가 항상 말하는거는
<kbundo> 안하는거보다 해보는게 10배 낫다
<kbundo> 이거에요
<kbundo> 1년전에 글꼴 바꾸어 보자고 하는거
<kbundo> 찬성이 70넘는데도 하려다가 내가 바뻐서 손 띠었거든요
<kbundo> 반대 30% 도 있었고
<kbundo> 암튼 메일링하고 포럼에 글있습니다.
<kbundo> "안하는거보다 해보는게 10배 낫다"  =  제 노선입니다 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 근데 어차피 한글 패키지는 우분투 CD에 안들어가는데 용량을 맞추어야 할 이유가 있나요?
<jincreator> 일단 메일 정주행 중입니다...
<kbundo> 은돋움이 들어 갑니다.
<kbundo> 우분투 시디에 들어 갑니다.
<kbundo> 은돋움 코어 패키지
<jincreator> ttf-unfonts-extra를 단 두개 글꼴 설치를 위해 빼면 한글 글꼴 수가 지나치게 줄어들고 다양성도 감소하지 않나요?
<kbundo> ttf-unfonts-extra는 우분투 시디에 설치 되어 있지 않습니다.
<kbundo> 아 그리고 나눔폰트도 붓 과 펜 있습니다.
<kbundo> 추가 설치 하라니까요..
<kbundo> 저는 보이는 UI 에 글꼴이 중요합니다,.
<jincreator> 그러니까 우분투 CD에는 나눔이 들어가고 ubntu-desktop에도 추천 패키지로 ttf-nanum인데 language-support-font-ko에는 의존성으로 ttf-unfonts-extra, ttf-alee, ttf-unfonts-ko가 되는 건가요?
<dochi> 한글 시험중...
<dochi> english as welll...
<dochi> ?
#ubuntu-ko 2011-06-03
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 난 어른이 되어도
<drake_kr> 하늘빛 고운눈망울 ㅋ
<bundo> drake_kr,  아그노래
<bundo> 대학가요제 금상인가
<bundo> 하늘빛 향기 ?
<drake_kr> 박지윤 하늘색꿈이에요
<bundo> 원래 부르건 대학가요제 에요
<drake_kr> 아아
<bundo> 박지윤은 리메이크임
<drake_kr> 원작은 로커스트네요
<drake_kr> 1980년 대학가요제
<Work^Seony> 예전에 무슨 영화에서 그 노래 원곡 나왔었는데.. 까먹었네요
<drake_kr> http://blog.daum.net/_blog/BlogTypeView.do?blogid=0I1FO&articleno=3208311&_bloghome_menu=recenttext#ajax_history_home
<bundo> 1980년에 내가 중1이었삼 ㅎ
<bundo> 그때 아바 한참 들었죠
<bundo> 비틀즈 * 앨비스 * 시카고
<drake_kr> 딴싱킨?
<bundo> 그리고 이주일 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> take on me 시절인가..
<drake_kr> 아 take on me는 85년도..
<bundo> 나 고딩때죠
<drake_kr> 전 중고딩시절 metallica나 megadeth pantera helloween 같은 멜로딕메탈에 미쳐있었어요
<yemharc_> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> helloween - walls of jericho같은 경우는 take on me 비슷한 시절에 나왔을건데
<drake_kr> 어여와용
<bundo> 난 메탈은 안들었어요
<drake_kr> 전 메탈만 듣다가.. 대학 들어가면서 재즈..
<bundo> 고2때부터 트로트 들음 ㅎㅎ 고2초부터 술집서 애들 트롯트 만 시켜 들었죠
<Work^Seony> 메탈은 삶의 낙인데... ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 재즈는 중3때 다니던 카페가... 재즈전용이라 좀 들었죠
<drake_kr> 카페라고 쓰고 빵집이라고 읽는다 <-
<bundo> 노우
<drake_kr> 헐 카페 비싼디
<bundo> 재즈 전용 카페였죠
<drake_kr> 돈많았던 분도님
<bundo> 중딩때 짤짤이 판돈이 컷어요 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 두분은 로라장 세대죠?
<bundo> 고고장
<bundo> 난로라장 잘 안갔고
<bundo> 참 고딩떄는 내친구가 한달 걷는 돈이 선생 월급 두배 였죠 ㅋㅋ 미친~~
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 그때 말에요 선생 월급이 65만원 정도 였는데
<bundo> 지금도 그거 받는이가 200만 이더군요 쩝
<drake_kr> 저 어렸을때 영등포에 있는 로라장을 고모 따라서 갔었는데
<bundo> 1984~5년 이야기 인데..
<drake_kr> 음악다방, 로라장..
<yemharc_> CentOS.....레뎃계열을 몇년만에 쓰니 도통 적응이 안되네요
<bundo> 참 Work^Seony 이선희 좋아한다 했죠
<drake_kr> 서태지 신드롬 납시면서 아이돌세상 ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> yemharc :: CentOS 좋은가요
<bundo> 1984년 가을 에 제물포 음악 다방서 머리 파파해서 큰 애 봄 ㅋㅋ 그때 제가 고2였어요
<yemharc_> drake_kr, 레뎃 엔터프라이즈 소스 가져다 리패키징 한거라 '(서버로)좋다고들'은 하는데......제가 보기엔 그냥 브랜드에 따라붙는 미신인거같아요
<drake_kr> 제가 87년도에 컴을 처음 만지기 시작했으니..
<yemharc_> drake_kr, 제가 2살떄 (....)
<Work^Seony> bundo, 무쟈게 좋아하죠.
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 레뎃을 쓰는 이유는 기술지원때문인데.. CentOS는 기술지원이 안되잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 84년 겨울되려고 할때보았답니다. ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> Seony :: 12집까지 나왔던가요 이선희님 음반..
<bundo> 아 그리고 울동네 후배 여자애가 이선희 팬카페 회장이데요 다음
<drake_kr> 근데 J는 누구임
<Work^Seony> 오오... 요즘은 팬까페 회장님이 참 사회적으로 영향력이 크더라구요. ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 나가수 뜨면서 예전노래에 대한 관심이 증가한듯..
<drake_kr> 전 요즘 다시 테크노가 땡기더라고요..
<Work^Seony> 전 온리 메탈/락 아니면 피아노 솔로...
<drake_kr> http://boxgame.egloos.com/1901951
<yemharc> drake_kr, 네, 그래서 그냥 브랜드에 따라붙는 미신인거죠 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 으윽 이제 쇼핑몰 광고도 주부전용으로 으는 듯 ... 부식  & 후라이팬 등등 소개..
<drake_kr> 음 크루제 무쇠냄비 좋죠
<drake_kr> 헹켈 포스타2 주방용 칼세트 좋네요
<bundo> http://coupang.com/4695734
<bundo> 아악 배고파 ~
<bundo> drake_kr, 위 링크 한번 갈깡?
<drake_kr> 오
<bundo> 이과다주도 이천원 흐
<bundo> 한병에한해 이천원
<bundo> 4명이서 3만원이면 될듯 ㅎ
<drake_kr> 언제 가요?
<bundo> 다음주 ㅎ
<yemharc> 아우우 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 이젠 무슨 이사급에서 다이렉트로 일거리가 들어와요 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 아 홍대쪽이구나
<yemharc> drake_kr, 결국 센트 밀어버리고 제 맘대로 ㅇㅂㅌ서버 갑니다 푸헷
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 탁월한 선택입니다
<yemharc> 어차피 설치해봐야 딸랑 삼바 전용인데 뭘 그리 따지남요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 따질수 있죠
<yemharc> ?
<drake_kr> 레뎃 계열은 삼바 설치 좀 짜잉나던데
<drake_kr> nfs랑 삼바..
<yemharc> 아아 그렇죠
<yemharc> 아니 그 이전에 전 이 yum이란 녀석의 작동방식부터 이해가 안가요
<Work^Seony> 그나마 yum이라도 있었으니 망정이죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 애초에 이 불성실한(?!) 녀석들은 메타패키지도 안만들어놓고......
<drake_kr> 긍게요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> yum이라도 있으니 다행
<yemharc> 생각없이 kernel-package라고 썼더니만 '그런거 업성'
<yemharc> 램은 2그램인데 서버버전 설치래니깐 PAE 커널을 깔아버리질 않나......
<drake_kr> 어찌보면 yum 쓰다가 aptitude 쓰는분 보면 좀 적응 못하시는듯
<yemharc> 서버 설치인데 오픈오피스는 또 왜 깔아 (.....)
<drake_kr> debian 계열 쓰다가 redhat쪽 못 쓰는 이유중의 하나 아닐까요 ㅋ
<yemharc> drake_kr, 삼바 웹 프론트엔드 쓸만한거 있을까요?
<yemharc> 관리하는 사람은 이런거 전혀 몰라서 얹어줘야 할 판.........
<drake_kr> 음.. 삼바 말고 차라리 걍 2000pro iis 설치..
<drake_kr> -_
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 돈이 문제죠 뭐
<drake_kr> 워 아직 7만원이나 하는구나..
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> 왜요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> hacking_u, <drake_kr> 워 아직 7만원이나 하는구나..
<yemharc> (2000pro IIS)
<hacking_u> ?
<yemharc> 저것때문에 웃었다구요 :)
<yemharc> 책상에 모니터가 4개 (....)
<yemharc> 본체는 3개 (....)
<yemharc> 나 뭐하는거지 (.....)
<drake_kr> 살수있는건.. http://blog.danawa.com/prod/?prod_c=37898&cate_c1=864&cate_c2=901&cate_c3=1125&cate_c4=25688&price_order=P
<hacking_u> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 부잌......비싸욬ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그러게요 아직 비싸네요
<Work^Seony> 혹시 윈도우7에서 USB로 연결하는 무선모뎀이 갑자기 인식이 안될 경우, 어디서 뭘 지워야하는지 아시는 분 계세요?
<hacking_u> 지워야되는지 깔아야되는지...
<bundo> 머리에서 오늘 하루를 지우고 WIn7 시스템 복원으로 어제로 돌아 가보면 어떄요 ?
<Work^Seony> 잘 쓰던 건데 갑자기 인식이 안되는 상황이에요...
<drake_kr> 서비스에서 wireless zero config던가
<bundo> 재부팅 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 드라이버 INI파일들 모아놓은 폴더 찾아서 관련 드라이버를 삭제해주면 될 거 같은데... 어딘지 찾을 수가 없네요
<drake_kr> 흠..
<drake_kr> 드라이버는 \Windows\inf 여기에 모여있긴 합니다만..
<yemharc> (윈도가 더 어려비요......)
<drake_kr> 숙련도 차이지, 둘다 비슷한거 같애요 저는..
<Work^Seony> 음... 인스톨 ini 열여서 무슨 파일들 복사되는지 확인하고 지워야겠네요... 아 역시 윈도우는 힘들어 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> http://disneydigitalbooks.go.com/tron/
<Work^Seony> 윈도우는 쓰지도 않는데 고쳐야하는 직업이라니...
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 회사컴 윈도를 한 한달만에 들어갔더니 계속 자동업뎃이 뜨네요........
<drake_kr> 로딩 넘 오래 걸리넹..
<hacking_u> 끙
<hacking_u> 핸드폰으로 irc 접속은 상당한 스트레스를 동반...
<cartes_> 맞아요
<cartes_> ㅇㅇ
<hacking_u> 쩝
<cartes_> 핸드폰키보드 짜증나죠
<hacking_u> 아뇨 키보드 말고 접속과정
<hacking_u> 키보드는 지금 300타가량 나와요
<drake_kr> 헐
<hacking_u> 대략 엄청 긴 문장도 그닥 피곤하진 않습니다만
<hacking_u> 띄어쓰기까지 다 하고 있죠<
<hacking_u> 안드로이드에서는 밀기글 키보드라고 초고속 입력이 가능한 게 있거든요
<hacking_u> 가나다라마바사아자차카타파하
<hacking_u> 라든가
<hacking_u> 아니면 이것도 갑갑할 때는 블루투스 키보드를 붙입니다
<hacking_u> 다들 바쁘신...
<hacking_u> 여하튼 저는 이제 이동해야해서 다시 방을 나갑니다 ㅎ
<hacking_u> 안녕히
<yemharc> Terras, 안녕하세요
<yemharc> (윈도 업데이트 20개째.........)
<yemharc> 그것도 보안 업뎃........거기다 한개씩 (.......)
<Terras> 안녕하셔용...
<yemharc> 네 안녕하세요 :)
<Terras> 저기 궁금한게 하나 생겨서요.
<Terras> 안드로이드의 경우 루팅이 빈번하고 쉽게 일어나고 있잖아요..
<yemharc> 네
<Terras> 리눅스역시도 손쉬운 루팅툴이 나오지 않을까 하는데..
<Terras> 음.
<yemharc> 음......아직까지 프론트앤드 루팅툴은 본 일은 없네요
<yemharc> 찾아보면 나올거같긴 합니다만
<Terras> 보안에 그렇게 민감하게(윈도우만큼) 신경써줘야 하는일은 일어나지 않겠죠?
<yemharc> 뭐어, 보통은 없죠
<Terras> 물론 어떻게 사용하느냐에 따라 다르겠지만,
<yemharc> darkmeow_home, 안녕하세요
<darkmeow_home> yemharc -ㅅ- 부뷔
<Terras> 웹을 통한 스파이웨어나 멀웨어 같은게 유입될일도 없나요?
<darkmeow_home> ... 여담이지만
<darkmeow_home> 맥에서는 ...
<darkmeow_home> 앱스토어 어플도 멀웨어 =3
<yemharc> Terras, 리눅스에도 '바이러스'라고 불리는 녀석이 있긴 있습니다.
<Terras> 윽, 진단이나 치료는 어떻게?
<yemharc> 게다가 대부분의 경우, 리눅스의 바이러스는 한번 걸리면 윈도우 이상의 피해를 입히죠. (대부분 시스템이 날아갑니다)
<yemharc> 근데 이게 재미있는게, 윈도처럼 단순히 지가 들어와서 깽판을 칠 수 있는게 아니라는거에요
<Terras> 그럴거라는 생각이 들긴 했었어요..
<yemharc> 윈도는 지가 들어와서 난리 부르스 추죠?
<yemharc> 리눅스의 바이러스 류는 대부분 백도어에 가깝습니다.
<yemharc> 아마 이 부분은 drake_kr 님이 경험자로서 더 자세하게 얘기해 주실 수 있을겁니다 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> (drake_kr : 리눅스 바이러스? 안 걸려 봤으면 말을 마세요)
<Terras> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Terras, 여튼 정말 대부분의 경우는 윈도처럼 써도 더 안전합니다
<yemharc> 다만 리눅스 패키지에는 '인증'이란게 붙어있는건 아시죠?
<Terras> 에...
<yemharc> 음.... 쉽게 말해서
<yemharc> 제대로 deb패키지로 만들어져 저장소에 올라가 있는 녀석들은 한마디로 KS마크 받은겁니다
<yemharc> 근데 그 이외에 런치패드부터 시작해서 잡다하게 떠돌아 다니는 소스코드들까지
<yemharc> 이 녀석들이 잠재적인 보안 위협을 가지고 있는데요
<yemharc> 이런 패키지를 설치하고 sudo 혹은 루트 권한으로 실행할 때에 펑~ 하는 경우가 있는거죠
<yemharc> (애초에 리눅스는 루트권한 없으면 바이러스고 뭐고 그냥 일반유저........)
<Terras> 접근권한이군요...
<yemharc> 그 이상이 되면 크래킹이고, 그걸 자동으로 하는 프로그램을 만든 사람을 발견하면 무조건 친하게 지내세요 (....)
<Terras> 음, 예방책이 있을까요...
<bundo> 내가 만든 패지지중 최고는 어떤거냐면요
<bundo> 의존성으로 kubuntu-desktop 설치 하게 한거 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 그때 KDE 엉망일 때임
<bundo> 암튼 그래서 제가 코리아팀 PPA 버리고 코분투 PPA 따로 운영하는 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 코리아팀 PPA 에  모두 다 모으다가
<bundo> 거기에서 누가 장난질 하면
<bundo> 안습 되거든요
<Terras> 아하
<bundo> 보통 리눅스에서 바이러스 이야기 하는 건  말도 안되고요
<bundo> 해킹도 OS 에서 오는게 아니라
<yemharc> 음
<bundo> 관리자 가 딴데서 딴짓 꺼리해서  오죠
<yemharc> Terras, 아, 예방책이랄게 있긴 합니다. 샌드박스라는건데요, 우분투 패키지로는 arkose / arkose-gui 라는 패키지가 있습니다
<yemharc> bundo, 맞습니다. 실제 프로그램이 지 혼자서 시스템 투다구~ 하는건 불가능하죠
<Terras> 윈도우 샌드박스랑 비슷한건가요?
<yemharc> 해당 악성코드(?)가 루트 권한으로 실행될 때에야 비로소 바이러스가 되는거죠
<yemharc> Terras, 네
<bundo> yemharc 바이러스는 증식성 있어야 됩니다.
<yemharc> 근데 이 루트권한으로 실행된다는건 바꿔 말하면 사용자가 루트 권한으로 실행하게 되는 거거든요
<bundo> 그래야 바이러스죠
<yemharc> bundo, 홈 폴더는 꽉 채워주겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 크랙 스타일은 바이러스가 아니죠
<bundo> 크랙킹 파일 등 바이러스 아님
<bundo> 인간 = 바이러스
<yemharc> ?!
<bundo> 루트 파일럿  = 바이러스 아님
<bundo> 복재 불가
<bundo> 스스로 복재 불가
<bundo> 루트킷들 말에요
<yemharc> bundo, 근데 거기까지 가면 너무 구분하셨어요. 그 구분이 맞습니다만, 우분투 데스크탑 사용자 입장에선 시스템에 해를 끼치면 그냥 컴퓨터 바이러스잖아요 :)
<bundo> 암튼 스미스가 그랬어요
<bundo> 인간은 바이러스 라고 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 그러니 OS 걱정 말고 인간 걱정하세요
<yemharc> bundo, 여튼 저도 위에서 말하긴 했습니다. 바이러스라기보단 백도어라구요 (주장한다)
<yemharc> 소셜 해킹이 더 무서운 법이죠
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 밥먹고 청소하고 왔더니..
<drake_kr> 제가 리눅리눅에서 바이러스 걸려본적 있어요 페도라 쓸때였져
<yemharc> 넵 경험담좀......저도 무지 궁금합니다
<drake_kr> 뭐, 일반 사용자라면 비번만 사전(dictionary) 공격 안당할 정도로만 설정하면 됩니다..
<drake_kr> 일단 초기에 설치할때 필리핀 직원한테 맡겼었는데 그넘이 비번을 "pass"로 설정한 겁니다..
<drake_kr> 그래서 사전공격으로 루트 비번이 뚫리는 참사가 일어났고 paypal에서 전화오기에 이릅니다
<drake_kr> 피싱사이트라고 서버확인하라고..
<drake_kr> 그런데 서버에 누군가 사람이 침투한게 아니고 바이러스가 침투했더군요
<drake_kr> 광대역으로 패스워드 공격을 하고, 뚫리면 자기자신을 복제하고 웹서버를 실행하는 넘이었슴다
<yemharc> 제대로군요
<yemharc> 근데 이미 바이러스의 영역을 넘어선것 같기도 하네요 (.....)
<bundo> 어 밥 묵고 놀라야지
<drake_kr> 1433 포트에서 sql 스푸핑이라던가 관리포트를 이용한 ddns 공격이 일어날 수도 있고..
<drake_kr> 뭐, 윈도우 유저랑 리눅스 유저랑 일반유저 차원으로 봤을때(...) Administrator 비번을 거는 성향이 다른것만 봐도..
<drake_kr> 사실 Win32 계열에서도 루트 비번만 제대로 넣어주면 바이러스가 한 80%는 줄어들거라 보는데요.. (...)
<Terras> xp의경우는 어드민을 비번없이 입력해도 들어갈수 있었죠 초기에.
<drake_kr> 머.. 지금은 UAC란게 생겨서 리눅리눅같이 되었지용
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 매우 실망하신듯.. ㅈㅅㅈㅅ
<Terras> ?
<Terras> 음,
<drake_kr> 요즘은 웬만한 백도어는 다 막혀서.. 창과 방패라지만 요즘은 방패가 너무 커요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> http://www.s-tune.com/blog/374
<Terras> 오,, 텍큐 기본 화면이네요..
<yemharc> drake_kr, 아뇨;; 지금 서버 만지작 하느라구요;;
<yemharc> 점심먹으러 갑니다 :)
<Terras> 감사합니다.. 가르쳐주셔서..
<Work^Seony> 버박에서 윈도우 켜놓고 가만히 있었는데 메모리 점유율이 점점 올라가네요..
<yemharc> aptitude moo
<yemharc> aptitude -v moo  (이후 v를 추가하면서 실행해보세요)
<jasonjang> bundo; 구글 그룹스 메일 확인하셨?
<bundo> jasonjang 그게 요청을 다시 했다 그거죠 ?
<jasonjang> bundo; "씨디, 한국으로 어제 부쳤다"는 내용, 기가 막혀서 더 따지고 묻지 않고 인내하는 중입니다. 알죠?
<bundo> 넵
<jasonjang> 옙, 묻지도 않고 따지지도 않고...걍 받아도 되겠죠? (콱!  ㅎㅎㅎ)
<cheayunCho> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 오
<drake_kr> 30대같은 중학생님
<cheayunCho> ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 근데 좋은거에요
<cheayunCho> 어째서요!?
<drake_kr> 어렸을때 늙어보이면 피부관리를 하는지 점점 어려진다능
<Seony> 그 상태에서 좀 더 남들보다 오래가거든요 ㅎㅎ
<cheayunCho> ㄷㄷ
<drake_kr> 또 어렸을때 늙어뵈는 친구들이 머리도 안 벗겨지는듯..
<drake_kr> 가끔 신은 공평하다고 느낌..
<cheayunCho> 좋은건지 나쁜건지
<drake_kr> 저런애들이 꼭 고딩때 연애도 수월하게 함..
<cheayunCho> ....
<drake_kr> 진짜에요
<komallm> 안녕하세요 ^^
<bsu> 안녕하세요
<bsu> ^^
<komallm> ^^
<bsu> 우분투 설치후 irc링크 보고 들어왔습니다 ^^
<komallm> 아 그러시구나 저도 IRC는 신경 못쓰다가 요즘들어 들어오고 있어요;;
<komallm> 이제 막 설치 하신거에요?
<bsu> 한글입력방법 찾느라 고생좀 하고 ^^;
<komallm> ^^
<komallm> 전 11.04 갔다가 -_-;; 결국 다시 10.10 갔어요 적응 못하고;;
<bsu> 연도별로 버전이 다르던데 모르니.. 최신 받았지요 ^^;; 바뀐점이 많은가요?
<komallm> 이번 버젼부터 unity가 깔려나와서 ^^
<drake_kr> 음
<komallm> 첨에는 적응좀 되는가 싶더니만 -_-;; 몇몇 난관에 부딛히고 나서는 ㅠ_ㅠ
<komallm> 힘들어서 그냥 10.10으로 넘어갔어요
<drake_kr> 리눅스는 정식 버전이라는게 없어서..
<komallm> 아직 저도 너무 초보라 어려워요 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 초보라 어렵다니
<drake_kr> 리눅스 이용에 초보 고수 따질게 있나요 ㅎㅎ
<bsu> 저도 이제 갓 입문했어요 ㅠㅠ
<komallm> 그런가요? ㅎㅎ
<bsu> GUI 로 나와서 다행이네요
<drake_kr> 전 윈도우 쓸때도 키보드를 워낙 좋아해서 리눅스 쓰다보면 편한거고..
<drake_kr> 제게는 맼이 가장 불편해요
<komallm> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 근데 그렇다고 해도 리눅스가 편하다고 말하기는 좀 그래요
<drake_kr> 어쨌거나 사용하는 프로그램의 차이가 있으니..
<komallm> 적응 되어 버린게 제일 무서운거 같아요 -_-;; 김프 적응해보려고 해도 쓰던게 포토샵이라 결국 우분투에 와인으로 포샵 설치해서 쓰게 되더라구요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 적응된거 떨치는 게 정말 힘들죠...
<drake_kr> 떨칠 필요 있나요
<drake_kr> (라고 말하는건 스님에게 가짜 고기, 타이완 소식같은걸 왜 먹냐고 말하는거)
<Seony> [스크린샷 with AppleScript by Seony]: http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/screenshots/ThuJun22011220631.jpg
<Seony> 아직 실력이 죽지 않았네요. 애플키보드로 친건데.. ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 오홍
<Seony> 회사에서 리니어 키보드 갖고와서 다시 한 번 해봐야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 리니어 좋은가요?
<drake_kr> 리니어가 흑축이죠?
<yemharc> ........아...........
<yemharc> (이런 멍충 orz)
<yemharc> 삼바를 아무리 설정해도 워크그룹에 뜨는 사람과 안뜨는 사람이 나뉘어서 삽질했더니
<yemharc> 생각해보니 네부 네트웤이 2개 (......)
<drake_kr> 이거슨
<drake_kr> 야근의 폐해
<yemharc> ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 역시 이승환 라이브 죽인다
<drake_kr> 나가수에 이승환 나오면 올킬할듯
<cheayunCho> 에이
<cheayunCho> 콘키몼쓰것다
<cheayunCho> 어려워서
<darkmeow_home> ...
<darkmeow_home> 써니옹 800타 ㅎㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<Seony> darkmeow_home: ㅎㅎ 많이 녹슬었죠.
<darkmeow_home> 전 아직도 300타 m-ㅅ-w (꼼지락~) ...
<Seony> 며칠 맘잡고 연습하면 옛날 기록 낼 수 있을 거 같은데...
<darkmeow_home> 옛날 기록이라면 -ㅅ-
<darkmeow_home> 1000타일듯 -ㅅ-
<Seony> 정확히 897타입니다. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 1천타는 도저히 못하겠더라구요.
<darkmeow_home> -0-;
<darkmeow_home> 1천타 치는거 보면
<darkmeow_home> 키보드 부서질지경 -ㅅ-
<darkmeow_home> 1초에 드으으으윽!
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 빨리 치려면 그렇게 세게 치면 안되요.
<Seony> 부들부들하게 구렁이 담넘어가듯 쳐야죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> [스크린샷 with AppleScript by Seony]: http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/screenshots/FriJun32011012830.jpg
<Seony> 좀 근접했죠? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> [스크린샷 with AppleScript by Seony]: http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/screenshots/FriJun32011012914.jpg
<darkmeow_home> -0- ;; ...
<bug_king> 오리지날 맥인가요?
<Seony> 오리지널 맥이라면 클래식을 말씀하시는 건가요?
<bug_king> 아니요 순수하게 매킨토시에 맥오예스를 사용 하시느냐는거였어요
<bug_king> 가상 환경이나 테마가 아닌..
<Seony> 아... 저 맥빠인거 아직 모르고 계셨나봐요 ㅎㅎ
<bug_king> 네 ㅋ
<Seony> 아이맥, 맥서버, 맥북프로, 아이팟, 아이패드, 아이폰 있습니다. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 덤으로 트랙패드도.. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아... 하나 더요... 에어포트 익스트림 베이스 스테이션...
<bug_king> @_@;;;
<darkmeow_home> 미쿸에선 맥 쓰기 참 좋죠 ...
<Seony> 네. 맥 쓴다고 고민해야할 필요가 거의 없거든요.
<darkmeow_home> 한국에선 진짜 "개"를 접두어로 붙일 정도로 그지 같지만
<darkmeow_home> 페이지가 죄다 익스플로러에 맞게 짜여져 있지
<darkmeow_home> 워런티는 뭐같지 ...
<Seony> 워런티가 가장 좋습니다.
<darkmeow_home> 미쿡은 워런티 제대로 안해준다고 본사에 클레임걸면
<darkmeow_home> 바로 튀어나와서 호갱님이 고갱님이 되는 -ㅅ-
<Seony> 뭐든 안되면 그냥 갖다주고 알아서 해주거든요....
<darkmeow_home> (...)
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 소송의 나라잖아요
<darkmeow_home> 울나라에도 하도 그지같이 해가지고 본사에 클레임 걸었다가
<bug_king> 저는 한국에서늬 애플 서비스가 별로라 망설여져요..그밖에 다른 이유는 없어요...일반 피씨나 다를거 없다고 생각...
<darkmeow_home> 한국이쪽 한번 휙 뒤집어져서 굽신거린적 있었는데
<Seony> 전 그냥 MacOSX라는 OS가 좋아서 써요. 꼭 애플제품이 다 좋아서 그런 건 아니구요...
<darkmeow_home> 비용이 많이 드는거야 뭐 개별 운송 비용이 있으니까 그리고 본사에서 지정한 정책대로 하는거니까 이해는 가는데
<bug_king> 저도 오예스 디자인이 참 마음에 들더라구요
<darkmeow_home> 간단히 고칠 수 있는 문제를 복잡하게 벌려놓는 한국 애플 워런티의 무식함은 진짜 알아줘야 할듯 ...
<Seony> 제가 원래 테마니 배경화면이니 그런거 커스터마이징하는 거 무쟈게 싫어하거든요. 근데 맥의 일방적으로 강요하는 스타일이 저한테 꼭 맞는거죠. 고민할 필요없이 그 기본만으로도 충분히 예쁘니깐요...
<bug_king> 결국은 한국 애플 문제네용
<darkmeow_home> 잡스가 원래 철학과출신인데
<darkmeow_home> 디자인 수업을 2~3년 청강한게
<darkmeow_home> 지금의 무지막지한 감각을 낳은듯 ...
<Seony> 애플의 수석디자이너 조나단 아이브 연봉이 23억인가 그렇다죠. ㅎㅎ
<bug_king> ㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<darkmeow_home> 대신
<darkmeow_home> 그 자리에 있으면
<darkmeow_home> 갈굼당해도 빼도박도 못하죠 낄낄
<darkmeow_home> "닥치고 일해라"를 강요받는 위치
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 갈굼을 당한다기보단, 스트레스를 23억원어치 받고 살겠죠...
<bug_king> 일년만 일하고 때려쳐도 평생 먹고 살겠네용
<darkmeow_home> 세계최고의 제품을 생산하는 업체에서 일하는데 ...
<darkmeow_home> 쩝 ..
<Seony> 뭐 그쯤되면 사실 돈보다는.. 자기 욕심이죠 뭐.,
<darkmeow_home> 근데 버는만큼 내는게 세금일듯 -ㅅ-
<bug_king> ㅋ
<Seony> 잡스는 연봉이 $1인데, 그런 걸 보면 돈보다는 일욕심...
<darkmeow_home> 하지만 미쿸은 울나라처럼 4대강 이딴짓 한다고 쓸데없는거에 대한 세금을 안걷기 때문에
<darkmeow_home> 자기개발에 투자할 수 있는 "충분한" 비용이 노력한만큼 마련이 되니 ...
<Seony> 사실 군대를 안가는 그 시간만큼 개인의 경력/실력이 쌓이니 그것도 무시할 수 없는 거 같아요
<darkmeow_home> 잡스는 지 없으면 애플 무너지는걸 알기 때문에 그런지도 모르죠
<darkmeow_home> 뭐랄까 애플을 이끌어가는 사명감이랄까 ㄱ-
<Seony> 후계자로 팀쿡이 지명되고 있는데, 팀쿡은 잘할 거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<darkmeow_home> 잡스 측근들은 그만큼 갈굼당한(?) 경력이 있으니
<darkmeow_home> ...
<Seony> 소문으로는 잡스 성격이 아랫직원 쪼인트 까는 그런 성격이라던데요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<darkmeow_home> 바로 아랫직원을 미친듯이 까기 때문에
<Seony> 물론 미국에서 그러면 정말 큰일나겠지만...
<darkmeow_home> 그 아랫직원의 아랫직원은 천국에서 일하는듯한 느낌이 든다고 한다는 소문이 있더군요 -ㅅ-
<darkmeow_home> 뭐 소문이니 믿거나 말거나 -ㅅ- 저도 소문만 들어서 -ㅅ-
<darkmeow_home> ..
<Seony> 예전에 제가 자막번역한 애플 관련 다큐가 하나 있는데, 거기 나오는 애플 엔지니어는 무쟈게 스트레스 받고 살았다더라구요..
<darkmeow_home> 흠... 그러면 잡스가 1번이라면 ...
<darkmeow_home> 1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8  까지 있을때
<darkmeow_home> 짝수번째 직원들이 쪼인트 까임을 받나 -ㅅ-
<darkmeow_home> 8은 ... 말단. =3
<darkmeow_home> (이라고 가정)
<darkmeow_home> 요즘 아잉뽕이랑 아잉패드 안나온다던데 ...
<darkmeow_home> 짱개 공장에 한번 불 확 난 이후로 ...
<darkmeow_home> ..
<Seony> 난리라더라구요...
<Seony> 오늘 뉴스인가 보니까, 한 짱깨 중학생이 아이패드2 사고싶어서 장기를 팔았다는... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 콩팥 하나 떼어내니까 332만원 주더래요...
<darkmeow_home> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그걸로 아이패드랑 맥북이랑 아이폰 사고... ㅎㅎ
<darkmeow_home> 그래서 뒷 얘기가
<darkmeow_home> 신장을 뗐더니
<darkmeow_home> 몸이 흐느적흐느적 ~(~_~)~ 하드라
<darkmeow_home> 라고 ...
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Ponics_OTL_> 흠냐..
<Ponics_OTL_> 오늘은 반드시... 기필코.. 초천재 밀옹의 콤뿌따 강의를 듣고 말겠습니다..
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 332만원밖에 안주다니
<drake_kr> 잡스 개객기
<drake_kr> http://www.asiae.co.kr/news/view.htm?sec=ent1&idxno=2011060313555168413 고등학생이군요
<Seony> 다음에는 중학생이라고 나오던데요.
<Seony> 어쨌든 학생은 학생이군요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 어우
<cartes_> 에구궁
<cartes_> 중국뉴스들으면 중국은 확실히 후진국이라는 생각이 드는건 저만그런가요
<Ponics_OTL_> 훔.. 마대 컨트리가 전체적인 구조로 보면 후진국이라고 말할수도 있지만.. 경제 규모나 부의 축척과 앞으로의 사제기로 볼때는... 절때 후진국이 아니죠..
<cartes_> 아 그렇군요
<cartes_> 무시못하는군요
<cartes_> 산업화에 따른 시민문화의 성숙도
<cartes_> 질서의 성숙도 이런걸로 보면 우리나라도 선진국이 못되는데
<cartes_> 중국은 우리나라보다 더한것 같아요
<cartes_> 써니님 우리나라 오면 북적북적리고 침뱉거 매너없는 사람들때문에 짜증엄청날껄요
<cartes_> 저는 아직도 짜증납니다 우리나라사람들의 이해안가는면들때문에
<cartes_> - nosy하다
<cartes_> (자기일아닌일을 알려고한다.)
<cartes_> - 챔을 아무대나 뱉고, 기침하고, 재채기한다
<cartes_> - 운전매너가 특히 최악이다.
<cartes_> - 너무 바짝 붙는다.
<Ponics_OTL_> cartes_: / 머 후진국을 비교하는건 바람직한 비교가 아니지만.. 일단 짱깨나라에 가보시고 판단 하심이..
<cartes_> 네에 중국에 가보지 않았으니, 함부로 중국에 대해 말하지 말라는 말씀이시죠?
<Ponics_OTL_> cartes_: / ㄴㄴ 그게 아니심..
<Ponics_OTL_> cartes_: / 우리보다 선진국이란 미쿡도.. 길거리에 침밷고.. 차 바짝 붙이고... 심하면 총질까지 함...
<cartes_> 미국 총질 잘안해요
<cartes_> 편견이신듯
<Ponics_OTL_> cartes_: / 다들 그나라의 국민성이 특징이 있심... 너무 한곳만 보고 모든것을 판단 하지 않으셨으면 합니다..
<Ponics_OTL_> cartes_: / 훔.. 편견일지 모르지만... 저 있던 동네에서... 총질 살인 사건이 났던 기억이 납니다..
<cartes_> 어디였어요?
<cartes_> LA?
<Ponics_OTL_> cartes_: / mytle beach SC 입니다..
<cartes_> South Carolina면 잘 모르는 동네에요
<Ponics_OTL_> cartes_: / 머 이유도 간단 합니다.. 마약 살 돈을 얻기 위해서 라는 군효.. 쿨하죠 ?
<cartes_> 제가 살던 동네는 총한번 전혀 못봤어요
<cartes_> 횡단보도 건널때 차들도 가만히 서있고
<cartes_> 개인거리도 유지하고
<Ponics_OTL_> cartes_: / 그게 말이죠... 항쿡도.. 신호 잘지키고 차 널쩍히 서는 사람들도 있습니다.. 모두들 침밷고 차 바짝 붙이고 그러지는 않는다는 말입니다..
<Ponics_OTL_> cartes_: / 개인거리 유지야머... 솔직히 소송 아니면 총 안맞으려고 그러는것이죠..
<cartes_> 남 자체에 대한 존중때문에 그런걸로 아는데 음..
<cartes_> 아... 존댓말이 않붙었네요.. 죄송
<Ponics_OTL_> 만약에요... 미쿡에서 항쿡처럼 소송제도가 어렵게 되어 있다면... 그래도 그렇게 개인거리 유지 하고 서로 피할까요 ?
<Ponics_OTL_> 그건 너무나 흔해 빠진 소송제도 때문에 서로 조심 하는것 이라고 생각 합니다.
<cartes_> 서로 피하는거 아닌데 오해하시는듯
<cartes_> 다인종다문화다보니 서로간의 거리가 가깝지 않고 집단주의가 아니고 개인주의라서 그런줄로 알아요
<cartes_> 서로 존중해주는거에요
<cartes_> 낯가리고
<Ponics_OTL_> 훔... 글쎄효.. 저야 워낙 남부지방에서도 백인 꼴통들이 많타는 SC 쪽에서 있어봐서 그런지...
<Ponics_OTL_> 유색인종 차별이 눈에 보였습니다..
<cartes_> 우아.. 거기싫은곳이네요
<cartes_> 저같아도 싫겠어요
<Ponics_OTL_> 머 겉으로는... 법에 안걸리는 범위에서 차별을 하더군요..
<cartes_> 어떻게요?
<cartes_> 아 저도 미국 후유증 없어지면좋은데 말이죠..
<Ponics_OTL_> 제가 하고자 하는 말의 뜻은 무조건 항쿡인들의 질서 수준이 낮다.. 남을 배려하지 않는다가 아니라는 겁니다..
<cartes_> 일본이나 미국있다가 와보면 서울이 그런곳이라고 느껴지죠
<Ponics_OTL_> cartes_: / 미쿡에 일하러 가신것은 아니고 공부하러 가셨나효 ?
<cartes_> 네에.. 학교댕겼어요
<Ponics_OTL_> cartes_: / 그럼 님의 생각이 이해가 갑니다...
<cartes_> 에구궁
<cartes_> 어떤 말씀이세요?
<Ponics_OTL_> cartes_: / 유학생들에겐 대부분 친절하고 또 안전한 지역에만 가라고 하죠... 그리고 정말 안전한 지역의 학교를 추천합니다..
<Ponics_OTL_> cartes_: / 전 미쿡놈들과 일을 해봤습니다...
<Ponics_OTL_> cartes_: / 유학생 과 같이 일하는 관계 하는 천지 차이 입니다.
<cartes_> 그것참 힘들겠네요
<cartes_> 더 듣고싶어요
<cartes_> 저도 미국에서 자격요건/지식 갖춰서 자기IT회사오라고
<cartes_> 하는 지인이 있어서, 말만이라도 고맙게 생각하고 공부중이에요
<Ponics_OTL_> cartes_: / 일단... 머 미쿡놈들은 같이 일하면서 알게된 바이어를 자기가 가로 채는 짓을 해도 욕을 먹지 않습니다. 즉 쉽게 말하면 같이 일하는 사람 뒷통수 쳐도 아무렇치도 않게 생각 한다는 뜻이죠.
<Ponics_OTL_> cartes_: / 그렇게 뒷통수 치는 것도 그사람의 능력이라고 생각한다는 것입니다. 동양인의 사고와는 좀 많이 차이가 나죠..
<cartes_> 어떤건지 잘몰르겠네요
<cartes_> 일하는걸 안해봐서;;
<cartes_> 전 촌골짜기
<cartes_> Ohio/Indiana 살았었어요
<Ponics_OTL_> cartes_: / 쉽게 말해서 님이 겁나 공들인 거래처를 옆에 같이 다니던 미쿡놈이 먼저 계약해 버리는 경우 님은 동료에게 뒷통수 맞은 느낌이겠지효 ?
<Ponics_OTL_> cartes_: / 하지만.. 미쿡놈 사회에서는 그 미쿡놈이 능력으로 생각 한다는 것입니다..
<cartes_> 뒷통수인지는 모르겠고, 경쟁에서 이겻네요;
<Terras> 이미 동화 되버리신건가..
<cartes_> 옆사람이 가로채버린듯;
<Ponics_OTL_> cartes_: / 훔..... 님 반드시.. 꼭... 미쿡에 가셔서 성콩 하세요~!... 제가 해들릴 말은 이것 뿐이네요... 기분 나쁘게 듣지 마시길 바랍니다..
<cartes_> 좀더 매너하자면 나도 그껀 따려고 하고있다 알려주는게 좋지않을까요;
<cartes_> 아네 포닉스님 감사해요^^;;
<cartes_> 남부에 가시지말고
<cartes_> 서부에 가시지 그랬어요
<cartes_> 아시아계는 서부가 좋아요
<Ponics_OTL_> cartes_: / 님이 겁나 영업해서 내일이면 계약서 작성하는데.. 오늘 밤에 동료가 가서 님의 계약 상대자에게 자기이름으로 계약해도 미쿡사회에서는 절때 욕먹을 짓이 아니라는 겁니다.
<cartes_> 둘다 노력한거잖아요
<cartes_> 둘다 정당한 방법이고
<cartes_> 하다면 어쩔수없네요;;
<Ponics_OTL_> cartes_: / 그렇쵸.. 님의 노력이 99% 이고.. 인터셉터한 미쿡놈의 노력은 1% 이죠.. 그래도 서로 노력한거죠..
<cartes_> 우리나라에선 어떤가요? 비슷하지않나요?
<cartes_> 우리나라랑 미국이랑 별로 다른점 없던데;;
<cartes_> 제가 이해를 잘못하나봅니다
<cartes_> 자기네 자부심이나 제국주의는 진짜 심하더군요
<cartes_> 백인남자들
<Ponics_OTL_> cartes_: / 훔.... 제가 정말 궁금해서요.. 한가지 물어 봐도 될까요 ?
<Ponics_OTL_> cartes_: / 혹시 지금 부모님 하고 같이 사시나효 ?
<cartes_> 넵
<Ponics_OTL_> cartes_: / 혹시 집이 강남 지역이신가효 ?
<cartes_> 아니오
<cartes_> 저희집 망했어요
<Ponics_OTL_> cartes_: / 그럼 어디 지역이신가효 ?
<cartes_> ㅋㅋ
<cartes_> 강북 노원으로 이사왔어요 옛날에
<Ponics_OTL_> cartes_: / 훔.. 그렇군효... 더 이상은 사생활이라서.. 제가 묻지 않겠습니다.. 실례 되는 질문을해서 미안합니다.
<cartes_> 아니에요;;
<cartes_> 여기 커뮤니티 사람들한테는
<cartes_> 다 대답할수있어요
<cartes_> 공동체잖아요
<Ponics_OTL_> cartes_: / 미쿡에 사는 재미동포 의 직업들을 혹시 보신적 있으신가효 ?
<cartes_> 슈퍼주인, 세탁소, 술판매점
<cartes_> 이런거 아니에요 주로?
<cartes_> 치기공사
<cartes_> 한인교회가면 다들 그렇던뎅
<Ponics_OTL_> cartes_: / 왜 그럴까효 ? 항쿡인들 머리도 똑똑하고 친절하고 교육수준이 현지인들보다 높은데.. 단지 영어를 못한다는 이유 때문일까효 ?
<cartes_> 일단 그렇게 보면
<cartes_> 미국사회적응능력이 언어나 문화면에서 갖추어진 교포2세들을 봐야죠
<cartes_> 1세들은 그정도..에요
<Ponics_OTL_> cartes_: / 교포2세들을 봅시다... 교포2세들은 어떠한가효 ?
<cartes_> 잘몰라요
<Ponics_OTL_> cartes_: / 영어능력도 현지교육을 받은 교포2세들... 그들이 직업을 보셨나효 ?
<cartes_> 못봤어요
<cartes_> 알려주세요
<Ponics_OTL_> cartes_: / 미쿡에서 몇년동안 공부 하셨나효 ?
<cartes_> 길어봤자 3.5년정두여?
<Ponics_OTL_> cartes_: / 제가 솔직히 cartes_ 님의 미쿡에대한 이야기를 듣고 느끼는 점은 미쿡에서 태어난 교포2세가 항쿡와서 " 항쿡사람들 왜이리 매너가 쾅입니카~? " 라고 하는 느낌을 받았습니다.
<Ponics_OTL_> cartes_: / 기분 나쁘셨다면 미안합니다..
<cartes_> 네.. 저두 그렇게 들리네요 전혀 기분안나빠요^^
<Ponics_OTL_> cartes_: / 교포2세들이 항쿡와서 가장 이해 안되고 적응하기 힘든것이 한국만의 정서와 시민 문화 입니다.. 네.. 당연히 적응 안되죠.. 태어나서 교육받는 곳이 항쿡이 아닌데..
<cartes_> 그냥 바보같은얘기지만 중국이 후진국이고 한국이 중진국이고 일본,미국,서유럽이 선진국이다
<cartes_> 이런 느낌이에요 저한테는
<Ponics_OTL_> cartes_: / 하지만.. 불과 5년 동안 유학생활 한 cartes_ 님에게서 그런 느낌을 받는다는것이.. 좀..
<cartes_> 비행기 갈아탈때만 해도 느껴요
<cartes_> 저 시카고에서 직항노선 대한항공 좋은줄알고탔는데
<cartes_> 앞사람이
<cartes_> 너무 심하게 기대는 바람에 뒤인 제자리가
<Ponics_OTL_> cartes_: / 분명히 cartes_ 님은 항쿡에서 태어나서 초년시절을 항쿡에서 보냈고.. 주민번호까지 있으신 분인데... 어쩌다가...
<Ponics_OTL_> cartes_: / 미쿡 로컬 노선 은 더 좁고... 뒤에 사람 상관없이 의자를 뒤로 하는 미쿡놈들도 있습니다..
<cartes_> 엄청 쫍아진채로 19시간을 =_=;;꾸부려서 왔더랬죠
<cartes_> 버스같은 11011좌석제로
<cartes_> 가는 작은 젯트요?
<Ponics_OTL_> cartes_: / 쌍발기 였습니다.. 프로펠러...
<cartes_> 헐...
<cartes_> 어쩌다가 그런오지에;;
<Ponics_OTL_> cartes_: / 오지가 아니죠... mytle baech SC 는 항쿡으로 치면.. 제주도 같은 휴양지 입니다.. 물론... 마이에미 보다는 못하지만..
<cartes_> myrtle beach?
<cartes_> 아닌가요?
<cartes_> 들어본것같아요
<Ponics_OTL_> cartes_: / 제가 오타를 냈군효.. myrtle beach  입니다.
<cartes_> 아 저희집도 집안이 더 잘나가서
<cartes_> 압구정, 청담 or 분당에 집있고
<cartes_> 미국명문대에 갈수있었더라면
<Ponics_OTL_> cartes_: / 제가 보기엔 cartes_ 님은 항쿡의 사회정서하고는 맞지 않는듯 합니다..
<cartes_> 훨씬 인생이 해피했을텐데
<Ponics_OTL_> cartes_: / 어떤 점이 해피 하셨을 꺼라는 말씀이신가효 ?
<cartes_> 한국그리울때쯤되면 압구정,강남와서 소박하게 subway sandwich사먹구요
<cartes_> 드높은 건물들과 우리나라의 경제력에 자부심을 느끼구..
<cartes_> 하지만 운전매너나 질서의식에는 경멸을 느끼고
<Ponics_OTL_> cartes_: / 항쿡에서 수능 점수 안나와서.. 집안에서 돈으로 해외유학 와서 렝게지 컬리지 다니면서 코리아 타운 안에서만 생활 하는 것을 말씀 하는 건가효 ?
<cartes_> 그런건 한국에서 대학갈 실력도 않되고, 미국에서도 대학갈실력도 않되고, 미국사회에서 살 능력도 않되는 노력한번죽도록 안해본 사람얘기지요
<Ponics_OTL_> cartes_: / 머 집안 이 빵빵하다면.... 그런것이 해피하다고 느낄수도 있지 않을까효 ?
<cartes_> 한국에서 고3 다니면서 도와주지도 않는 선생들 및에서 SAT보러가고 TOEFL보러가고
<cartes_> 아버지가 가만히 않계실껄요
<Ponics_OTL_> cartes_: / 글쎄효.. 그건 보편적인 항쿡의 일반적인 서민의 삶은 아닌듯 합니다..
<cartes_> 우리나라 한나라당전신 세력들이 다해먹는 이 나라에
<Ponics_OTL_> cartes_: / 제가 부자들을 무작정 욕하거나 적대하는 것은 아닙니다.. 그 들도 그들만의 노력으로 부를 축척했으니깐요..
<Ponics_OTL_> cartes_: / 하지만.. 아직은 항쿡땅에 이성과 상식이라는 것을 조금이나 알고 있는 몇몇 사람들이 있다는 것만 알고 있습니다..
<cartes_> 그런사람들은 노무현대통령 꼴 당하잖아요
<cartes_> 몇몇있어도
<Ponics_OTL_> cartes_: / 무조건 항쿡은 이래서 안되.. 왜 항쿡사람들은 저럴까? 는.. 아직 이르다고 봅니다...
<Ponics_OTL_> cartes_: / 사회 구성원 중에는 비상식적 비이성적 집단이기적인 사람도 있을꺼라 생각 합니다.. 단지 그런 사람들이 힘을 가지면 그건 지옥이지요..
<cartes_> 서민들 삶이 지옥인가요? 지금 한국은?
<Ponics_OTL_> cartes_: / 제가 미쿡을 무조건 욕하는건 아닙니다.. 미쿡도 좋은점은 있지효.. 수정헌법 1조 인가효 ? 표현 의사의 자유..
<Ponics_OTL_> cartes_: / 어느 나라에 살고 계신가효 ?
<cartes_> 저 한국에 있어요
<cartes_> 그러니까 나갔다가 들어오면 엄청 피곤해져서
<cartes_> 우리나라 오늘은 항상 느끼는점 정리해봤어요
<cartes_> 한국이 중국같은때
<Ponics_OTL_> cartes_: / 지금 기름값이 너무 싸서... 서민들의 물가가 오르고 있습니다.. 그런데 시중에는 현금이 안돌고... 가계부채는 점점 늘어만 갑니다..
<cartes_> 일본만큼 깔끔하지못할때
<cartes_> 부채가 빚이에요?
<Ponics_OTL_> cartes_: / 쩝.... 아... 제가 님의 어느 눈높이로 맞추어서 대화를 해야 할지.. 지금 딜레마에 빠졌습니다..
<cartes_> 저 한자어 실력 별로에요
<cartes_> 그나마 책을 많이 읽어서 이정도 하는거지
<cartes_> 채팅많이하고..
<cartes_> 그것마저도 어쩔땐 좀더 불편해도 영어로 할껄 하고
<cartes_> 후회막심합니다..
<cartes_> 아 맞아.. 이거 물어보고 싶어요
<cartes_> 한국인들은 왜 남의 책이 원서면은
<Ponics_OTL_> cartes_: / 훔.. cartes_ 님은 미쿡에서 일하시는 것이 가장 잘 하실것 같습니다.
<cartes_> 거칠게 처음부터 끝까지 후루룩후루룩
<cartes_> 남의책을 거칠게 다루며 보나요
<Ponics_OTL_> cartes_: / 그렇게 말하는 cartes_ 님도 항쿡인 인것을 잊으시면 안됩니다.
<cartes_> 네.. 미국가도 전 한국인이에요 분명히
<cartes_> 우리나라에서 저를 한국인으로 봐준다는게 사실 고마움
<Ponics_OTL_> cartes_: / 아무리 영어를 유창하게 하고 그 사회에 잘적응 해도.. 미쿡 백인들 눈에는 그저.. 영어좀 하고 사회에 적응쪼금 잘한 아시안 일뿐입니다.
<cartes_> 고향이 있다는뜻이거든요.. 사람들이 인정해주는
<cartes_> 그래서 아시아계 미국인들은 겪는 딜레마가 더 커요
<cartes_> 저는 고향이 한국이라고 분명히 말할수있고 한국어를 티나지않을정도로 잘해서
<cartes_> 고향으로 사람들이 받아주지요
<cartes_> 근데 교포들은 또 그런것도 아니더군요
<Ponics_OTL_> cartes_: / 미쿡의 헌법에는 유색인종에 차별을 금지하는 조항이 있는걸로 알고 있습니다.. 즉.. 특정 비율로 유색인종을 채용하는 제도 이죠..
<Ponics_OTL_> cartes_: / 인종차별 금지법 이죠..
<cartes_> 특정 비율로 유색인종 채용해야하는거 자체가 짜증난다고
<cartes_> 백인들은 그럴껄요
<Ponics_OTL_> cartes_: / 머 그래도.. 결국에는 CTO 나 CEO 그리고 CFO 는 모두 백인 이라는거..
<drake_kr> 흠
<Ponics_OTL_> cartes_: / 머 분명히 인종차별은 아닙니다.. 고용했으니.. 차별은 아니죠..
<cartes_> 그게 보기 좋으니까 그럴껄요 아마
<Ponics_OTL_> 머 님이 그렇게 생각하신다면야.. 그런이유겠지요.. 머...
<Ponics_OTL_> 아.. 그나저나.. 초천재 밀옹은 언제 오시나..
<Ponics_OTL_> 오늘 콤뿌따 강의 듣고 싶은데..
<drake_kr> 인종차별은 한쿡인이 제일 심한듯
<cartes_> 한국인들은 같은 한국인끼리도 계층,출신,학력 등 가지고
<Ponics_OTL_> drake_kr: / 빙고... 인종차별만 하면 정말 캄사 캄사 .. 이건머.. 학연,지연 까지 차별 합니다..
<cartes_> 서로 재며 차별하기 바쁜데요 뭐
<drake_kr> 그러면서 미쿡이 인종차별한다고 욕해봤자죠
<drake_kr> 지얼굴에 침 처뱉기
<cartes_> 뭔데뭔데?하면서 병신인가파악..?
<cartes_> 하는듯
<cartes_> 질문받는걸로 좀 불쾌감 느껴봤어요;;; 아; 보기않좋은말해서 죄송해요..
<cartes_> 전투력파악
<Ponics_OTL_> drake_kr: / 그게 다... 정치권의 통치 하기 위한 작전이죠..
<drake_kr> 흠.. 가카 사랑하시는분이 그런 발언을!
<Ponics_OTL_> drake_kr: / 우리 가카는 절때로 그런분이 아니니 우리 가카 욕하지 마세욤~!
<cartes_> 포닉스님 보면 조금 가식적으로 들림;;
<cartes_> 그냥 장난이요? ^^;; 실제로는 현 대통령 싫어하시면섴
<drake_kr> 왼쪽이 아니라고 부정을 말로만 하시는듯
<Ponics_OTL_> drake_kr: / 우리 가카는 민족의 영도자 이시며, 민족의 화합을 위해서 삽질 하면서 아무생각 하지 못하게 하시기 위해서 4대강 삽질 사업을 진행 하고 계십니다..
<cartes_> 아...
<drake_kr> 머, 강도님이 독재자가 아니라는 발언 정도로 해두죠 ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_OTL_> cartes_: / 훔... 머 언제나 생각은 자유이시니... 편한대로 생각 하시면 됩니다. 제가 가식적이건... 아니건.. 그건 님이 생각 하시는것이니.. 그거까지 제가 뭐라고 할순 없지효..
<cartes_> 아녀ㅋㅋ 나쁜뜻으로 말한건 아니에요
<Ponics_OTL_> cartes_: / 저도 나쁜뜻으로 말한건 아닙니다.. 언제나 생각은 자유지요.. 생각마저 통제 받고 검열 할 수 있는건 오로지 우리 가카 뿐이십니다~!
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_OTL_> 저는 우리 가카 빠~! 입니다~!
<cartes_> 1984 생각나네요
<cartes_> 번역본으로 한번 읽어보고 싶어요
<cartes_> 1 cubic cm in my head는 검열받고 통제받을수없다.
<cartes_> 이런말을 맨끝에 Winston이 했는걸로 기억
<cartes_> 해요
<cartes_> '해요'를 빠뜨렸땅;
<cartes_> Ponics_OTL_, 저번에 웹디자이너, 웹코더 는 취급이 정말 구리다는 말듣고 약간 실망도 되어서, 미국 서부에서 일하는데 경력으로 써야겠다고 생각했어요..
<cartes_> ^^;;
<Ponics_OTL_> 아... 초천재 밀옹~!  밀옹이 오셔야..
<Ponics_OTL_> 이 분위기 확~! 바뀔수가...
<drake_kr> 웹디자이너, 웹코더가 구리다니
<drake_kr> 뭐, 전 구린 취급은 안 받으니 다행인듯..
<grr> ni hao
<drake_kr> hao ma
<drake_kr> xiao xiao
<grr> xie xie
<Ponics_OTL_> drake_kr: / ㄴㄴ 오해 하지 마세욤... 저는 구리다고 말한적은 없습니다.. 단지 IT 바닥의 3D 업종에 속한다고 말한것뿐..
<drake_kr> IT 자체가 3D업종입니다
<cartes_> 음
<Ponics_OTL_> drake_kr: / 머 꼭 그렇치도 않습니다.. IT 바닥에서 일한다고 하고 실제 저처럼 허접콤맹이면서도 고액 연봉의 팀장이나 실장 하는 분들도 있습니다.. ㅋ
<cartes_> 미대 시각디자인과 졸업하고 정말 참신한 웹디자이너는 좀 다르지않을까요
<drake_kr> 왜 미대 시각디자인 졸업하고 IT계열에 발을 들여요
<Ponics_OTL_> drake_kr: / 전제 조건이 스펙이 쩐다는거... 학벌좋코.. 가문좋코... 학연 지연 쩌는 분들...
<drake_kr> Ponics :: 오 고액연봉의 팀장님이시군요
<Ponics_OTL_> drake_kr: / 아니요.. 전 허접 콤맹 백수 입니다..
<drake_kr> 저처럼은 뭐죠?
<cartes_> 지연이 뭔가요?
<drake_kr> 사람이름이요
<drake_kr> 뭐, 9개 플랫폼에 22개 언어를 다룰줄 안다고 해서 막 써주진 않으니..
<cartes_> [명사] 출신 지역에 따라 연결된 인연.
<cartes_> 아 오늘 병맛나는 학원과장을 만나고 와서
<cartes_> 상담을했더니
<cartes_> 여기와서 않좋은소리들을 남겼네요
<cartes_> 죄송합니다;;
<cartes_> 제가 php는 안해요? 했더니
<cartes_> 그거 어려운건데..? 프로그래멍 언어입니다.
<Ponics_OTL_> drake_kr: / 외쿡어 좀 하고.. sky 석사이상급나오고 .. 윈도그에서 게임하고 웹서핑하고 엑셀에서 =sum() 만 할줄 알면.. IT 전문가로 소문나시는 분들이 고액 연봉으로 대우를...
<drake_kr> 삼성에서 경리 보겠네요
<Ponics_OTL_> drake_kr: / 끄덕.. 끄덕... 그래도 IT 바닥에서 일하는것임...
<Ponics_OTL_> drake_kr: / ㅋ
<drake_kr> 네.
<Ponics_OTL_> 참 공평하고 학벌 안보고 실력을 보는 세상 입니다~! :)
<cartes_> IT쪽은 학벌 그렇게 까지 않보고
<cartes_> 실력본다고 들었어요
<cartes_> 항상
<drake_kr> 누가 그런 구라를
<grr> 구글코리아도 sky 이상만 뽑아요
<drake_kr> 본사도 그럼
<drake_kr> IT를 하려면 배우는건 한국에서 배우더라도 일은 미쿡에서 하세여
<Ponics_OTL_> 아아.. 중요한것이 빠졌군효... sky 라도.. 지도교수가 누구이냐 에 따라... 조금식 달라집니다.. 머 선배들이 정부의 어느부서에 있느냐도 좌우 합니다..
<Ponics_OTL_> 항쿡은 정말로 공평하고 평당한 실력을 우선으로 하는 나라 입니다... :)
<cartes_> 전 그런건 그렇게 나쁘게 않봐요
<cartes_> 비슷한 사람들 유형을 뽑아서 일하기 편하게 하자;;
<cartes_> 그런거 아닐까요?
<cartes_> 저같은경우 선후배관계 진짜 시러함;
<cartes_> 캐나다있을때 한인그룹에서
<Ponics_OTL_> 그렇치요!  비슷한 사람들 유형 ( sky ) 을 뽑아서 일하기 편하죠..
<cartes_> 스카이가 그렇게 힘이쎄나요?
<cartes_> 우아..
<Ponics_OTL_> cartes_: / 당근임!!! sky = 하늘 임....
<cartes_> 예를 들어서 어떤데요?
<drake_kr> 전 치맥이나 하러 가야것습니다
<cartes_> 오오 좋겠다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes_> 취킨맥주!
<cartes_> with 여자!
<cartes_> 막이러고;
<Ponics_OTL_> bundo: / 어서오세요..
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo>  글꼴 테스트 중 쩝
<grr> 안녕하세요
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1307112724.png
<bundo> 어때요 ?
<bundo> 김교수님 말씀대로 autohint 끈게 나눔폰트는 더 이쁘군요
<cartes_> 우아 부럽네요
<cartes_> 분도님 폰트설정지식이 부러워요
<cartes_> 전 아직 파악을 못했어요
<bundo> 나도 잘 몰라요
<bundo> 대충하는거지 ㅎ
<Ponics_OTL_> gn
<Ponics_OTL_> 훔...
<cartes_> 김교수님은 누구에요?
<Ponics_OTL_> 폰트가 확실히..
<grr> 가독성 좋네요
<bundo> cartes_ 페북 보면 알 수있음
<bundo> 역시 오토힌트 끄는게 좋군요
<bundo> Ponics_OTL_ 쿼리~~
<eb3ha4el> 외장하드도 USB처럼 아무 운영체제에서 작동하는것 아닌가요..? 아시는분?
<grr> 외장하드에 지원하는 OS 나와있지 않나요? 아마 대부분 다 지원할꺼구요..
<laggard> 나가셨네요 한순간의 차이로 두둥~
<grr> OOPS
<Work^Seony> 버박을 심리스 모드로 눌렀더니 화면에 아무 것도 안보이고 아이콘이고 뭐고 아무 것도 안나오네요...
#ubuntu-ko 2011-06-04
<cartes_> bundo님 안녕하세요
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo> cartes_,   이거 영어말되나요 ?
<bundo> Above is very please to be improved
<bundo> 어 그니 까
<bundo> I am Korean Term Owner
<bundo> Above is very please to be improved
<rev_> 안녕하세요
<bundo> ^^;
<rev_> 요번에 우분투 처음 설치하게 됐는데요
<rev_> 10.04 10.10 11.04 중에서 뭐가 가장 나을까요?
<rev_> 11.04는 아직 불안정하다는 말이 있던데..
<bundo> 11.04 하세요 우리나라 사람들 최신 좋아 하잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<rev_> 흐흐.. 저도 우리나라 사람인지라 어째 최신버전이 끌리긴 하는데
<rev_> 어짜피 프로그래밍이 주 목적이고.. 과연 불안정한 버전을 쓸 필요가 있을지 의문이라서요
<bundo> 11.04 해보시고 잘 안되면 그때 또 결정해보세요
<rev_> 음.. 뭐가 나을런지
<bundo> 원래 안된다는말만 많은게 우분투 입니다.
<bundo> 잘되는 90%는 별 말 이 없죠 ^^;
<bundo> rev_,  처음이시면 코분투 11.04 써보십시오
<bundo> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=16882
<bundo> Seony^Server, 자리에 계신가요 ?
<bundo> cartes_,  영작 말 되냐구 물어 보았잖아요 ?
<cartes_> 아 분도님 죄송합니다.. 게임중이라 못봤어요 지금 읽고 답해드릴게요^^
<bundo> m Korean Term Owner
<bundo> <bundo> Above is very please to be improved
<bundo> I am Korean Locoterm owner
<bundo> Above is very please to be improved
<bundo> 두 문장임
<cartes_> I am the Korean locoteam owner?
<bundo> 난 로코팀 오너입니다.
<cartes_> locoterm은 전문용어라
<bundo> 알아 들음
<cartes_> 로코팀이면 Locoteam 아닐까요
<bundo> 대문자 오케이
<cartes_> I am the Korean Locoteam owner
<cartes_> .
<bundo> Above is very please to be improved
<cartes_> I will be very pleased to see
<cartes_> I will be very pleased to see them improved
<bundo> 오케이 ^^;
<cartes_> 잠깐만요
<cartes_> 한글로 뜻을 맞춰보면
<cartes_> 위사항들이 개선되는것
<cartes_> 위사항들이 개선된다면 매우 기쁘겠습니다.
<bundo> 굿
<cartes_> 이런말을 원하시져?
<bundo> 네
<cartes_> I'll be very pleased if the above points were improved
<bundo> 고마워요
<cartes_> bundo, 영어권채널에서 체크해봤는데 I'd be very pleased 가 더 좋데요
<bundo> 이미 올렸습니더 ㅎㅎ
<cartes_> 저도 보여주세용!
<cartes_> 히힝
<bundo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-meta/+bug/792471
<bundo> lexlove, 렉스님 오래만입니다 ^^;
<grr> 안녕하세요
<darkmeow_home> grr / 갸르릉~ -ㅠ- / grr / 갸르릉~ -ㅠ- / grr / 갸르릉~ -ㅠ- / grr / 갸르릉~ -ㅠ- / grr / 갸르릉~ -ㅠ- / grr / 갸르릉~ -ㅠ- /  ...
<darkmeow_home> =3
<grr> darkmeow_home :: 그르르 이빈다 ㅜㅜ
<darkmeow_home> 뒤에 ㅇ~(-ㅅ -) 을 붙여주고 싶 ...
<darkmeow_home> 그르르 이빈다ㅇ .
<darkmeow_home> =3
<grr>  /_\
<darkmeow_home> 머신이 자주 다운돼서 원인 파악중 -ㅅ- ...
<darkmeow_home> 일단 서스펜딩+스크린세이버 해주는 부분에서 오동작이 되는거 같아서 지켜봐야 -ㅅ- ..
<grr> 저는 미리 고장안나게 쑤세미로 빡빡 씼구 있어요
<darkmeow_home> 으잌 ...
<darkmeow_home> "물을 끼얹고"요? 낄낄
<grr> 하지만 켜지 않죠
<grr> -3-
<grr> 초반 패넘1 x3 쓰고 있는데
<grr> 겨울에는 난로가 따로 필요없고 여름에는 따로 찜질방이 필요없네요
<darkmeow_home> 물 확 끼얹고 변기통 닦는 솔로 슥슥 =3 (하지만 그 솔은 변기통 닦는데 안쓰는 거)
<grr>  /.\;
<darkmeow_home> 아마 솔질 몇번 하면 PCB 나갈듯 ㄲㄲ
<grr> oops...
<darkmeow_home> 가령 도선이 벗겨진다거나 ... 코팅액이 사포로 민듯 벗겨져서 나중에 물 닿고 나서 녹슨다거나 (전기가 안통한다거나) ...
<grr> ...
<grr> 그냥 솔질하지말꼐요...
<cheayunCho> 왜계인이다!
<cheayunCho> 이해가안가!
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<grr> yemharc :: 안녕하세요
<cheayunCho> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 우분투 10.04에서 나비가 자꾸 작동이 안되는 현상이 생기는데, 이거 왜그러는지 아시는 분 계세요?
<Work^Seony> 나비고 ibus고 간에 ime 자체가 아예 작동을 안하는데요... 로케일을 영어로 놓고 써서 그런가...
<Work^Seony> 우분투를 데탑으로 좀 써볼려니 무쟈게 불편하네요...ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 딴건 더 불편하겠지만..
<grr> 전 잘 모르겠네요...;;
<cheayunCho> 이왕하는김에 한번로케일을 한국어로하시는것도
<cheayunCho> 하신후 해보셔요..
<cheayunCho> 저는 초보라 잘은 모르겟네요
<Work^Seony> 음... 로케일을 한국어로 놓고 쓰면 안되서요..
<yemharc> Work^Seony, ibus 설정 여시고
<grr> 바꾸시고 다시 로그인해보셨어요?
<yemharc> 입력기에 한글 추가하세요
<yemharc> 영어 로케일서도 입력되요
<Work^Seony> yemharc, ibus도 작동이 안되요...
<yemharc> Work^Seony, 아예 작동을 안하나요?
<Work^Seony> 네... 한글 추가했는데도 안되더라구요..
<yemharc> ibus 자체가 안 돌아가는거에요 입력기를 추가했는데 안되는거에요?
<Work^Seony> 나비건 ibus건 패널에는 떠있어요. 한영변환이 안되요.
<Work^Seony> XIM도 확인했는데 이상없었구요...
<Work^Seony> 구글링 암만해도 저처럼 놓고 쓰시는 분이 없나봐요...
<Work^Seony> 다들 한글로 놓고 쓰시나...
<Work^Seony> 혹시 몰라서 데비안 깔았는데, 데비안은 또 ATi 그래픽 카드랑 문제가 있는지...
<Work^Seony> 창 하나 움직일 때마다 끊김현상이 생기는 게, CPU 리소스를 100% 잡아먹네요..
<Work^Seony> 화면도 눈이 아프고...
<Work^Seony> 아... 힘들군요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 69-lang-ko 파일 살아있는지 확인하라는군요
<Work^Seony> 음... 그러면요, 일단 다시 우분투를 설치해볼께요.
<Work^Seony> 만약 또 입력기가 작동이 안되는 현상이 생기면 도움 좀 부탁드릴께요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 사실 혼자 해결 좀 해볼려고 했는데, 관련자료가 안나와요..
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 잠시만요
<yemharc> Work^Seony, http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=58758
<Work^Seony> 데비안 눈 아파서 도저히 안되겠네요... 그냥 서버로만 써야지..
<yemharc> 요게 포럼에 올라온 비슷한 경우인거같네요
<Work^Seony> 음.. 그렇군요.. 도움이 될 것 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 그럼 우분투 설치하고 다시 올께요.
<grr> yemharc , 질문 하나만 해도 되겠습니까?
<yemharc> grr, 네
<grr> GPL 라이센스로 만들어진 프로그램을 이용하는 프로그램은 라이센스를 어떻게 따라야 하는지 잘 모르겠습니다
<yemharc> GPL을 이용해도 경우가 좀 갈리긴 하는데요
<grr> 네
<yemharc> 일단 GPL의 소스를 이용해서 만든 프로그램은 무조건 GPL이 됩니다
<grr> 네
<grr> 지금의 경우는 외부 프로그램으로 사용하는 경우입니다.
<yemharc> GPL의 바이너리만을 이용한 경우에는 GPL이 되는건 아니지만 GPL로 만들어진 외부 프로그램 xx를 사용했다고 따로 명시하는 부분이 있어야합니다
<grr> yemharc :: 아... 감사합니다
<yemharc> 그리고 해당 GPL 외부 프로그램 자체는 상대가 원하면 공개해야하죠
<grr> 그렇군요 감사합니다
<grr> 나중에 키보드 사실때 100원 보태드리도록 하겠습니다
<yemharc> 기업에서 사용할 경우에는 보통 BSD나 아파치 라이센스가 좋을겁니다
<grr> ㅇㅅㅇ;;
<darkmeow_home> -ㅅ- ... 뭐가 문젠지 계속 다운되네 ... -ㅅ-
<grr> darkmeow_home :: 보드에 콘덴서 하나가 임신한거 아니에요?
<drake_kr> 근데 누가 임신 시키는겨
<cheayunCho> 파워가
<cheayunCho> 임신을시키겟죠
<cheayunCho> 몰래 전기를사용해서 불륜을저질르고
<drake_kr> 도구를 사용하다니
<drake_kr> yemharc :: php가 gpl이라도 해도 php로 만든 프로그램을 공개해야 될 이유는 없잖나요?
<drake_kr> 아 가셨군
<imsu> 안녕하세요 즐거운 주말입니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> happy weekend!
<imsu> 오~ 영어 좀 되시는듯? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 나 영어 잘함!
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 미쿡 맥도날드에서 햄버거도 시켜먹을수 있음!
<imsu> byebye ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 헐
<imsu> 영어 취급 안함 아니 못해요 ㅋ
<imsu> ban drake_kr  30년 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 오
<drake_kr> 30년 후엔 영어를 할수있다?
<imsu> 30년 후에는 정년퇴직 나이? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 인생이 비정규직인 나는 뭐임
<imsu> drake_kr: 30 년이 안오는거죠 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 무섭군
<imsu> 으흐흐
<imsu> 시카고 학교에서 아침 식사를 주나보군요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 초딩들 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 나도 누가 밥 좀 줬으면 좋겠다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 오늘도 늦게 끝나지?
<imsu> 넹 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 지금 수업 중인데 학생 자고 있습니다 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 어제 열심히 게임한 것 같은 ㅎㅎ(추측) ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 다음주 수요일에는 일찍 끝나나
<imsu> 다음 주 수요일이요?
<imsu> 한 7~8시면 끝나요
<drake_kr> ㅇㅋ
<drake_kr> 냉면
<imsu> 냉면? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 큭큭
<imsu> 아 맞다 그래프 툴 하나 만들려면 뭐 부터 배워야 하나요?
<imsu> perl 로 gnuplot 연동하면 되나요?
<drake_kr> 아저씨 c좀 하지 않나?
<imsu> 아주 조금요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> hello world ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<drake_kr> http://www.yunsobi.com/blog/468
<imsu> 그 이상은 무리 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 우찌 해야합니까? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> c로짜
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> c로짜~
<imsu> c로 그래픽 까지 됩니까? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 거기 까진 모르는데 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<drake_kr> 한땐 포트란으로 엄청 짜댔지 / 과학계산에선 결점이 없었다네 / 그러나 그래픽으로 보여줄려고 해봐 / C로 짜~
<imsu> 웩;;
<drake_kr> 흠
<imsu> 가장 일반적인 방법론을 몰라서 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> google sketchup으로 어느정도까지 되려나
<imsu> c로 뭐 함수 콜하면 되는겁니까? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 근데 뭘 그릴려는건디
<cartes_> imsu님 만나서 놀아요
<imsu> drake_kr: 그냥 수학 수식 집어 넣고 그리려고요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> cartes_: 할롱 ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 수식이 걍 집어넣어지지는 않잖아
<imsu> 네
<cartes_> 하이요
<drake_kr> x y 계산만 될 수 있으면
<imsu> 이미지로 쫙 뿌려줘야 할텐데 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 굳이 어려울건 없는데..
<drake_kr> 아예 html로도 가능할거여
<imsu> 안해본거라 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> html5에 canvas가 생겨서..
<imsu> 전 개발자가 아니라 c이외에는 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> html도 공부해야하나 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아놔 ~ ㅋ 무지의 극치 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<drake_kr> 아니 넌 수식을 xy 좌표로 바꿔주는것만 생각하면 되지
<imsu> 네
<drake_kr> 그 수식을 나한테 넘기면 내가 카와이하게 텍스트로
<imsu> 카와이?? 이건 웬 오덕후 같은 단어입니까? ㅎㅎ
<cartes_> html은 그렇게 어렵지는 않아용
<drake_kr> <- cli(command line interface) 유저의 한계
<imsu> cartes_: 저에겐 어렵다는... 굉장히... 암튼 그래요 ㅋㅋ
<cartes_> C보다야 훨씬 안어려울텐뎅
<imsu> 전 웹 언어가 정말 싫어요 ㅋㅋ 이해안감 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> http://todayhumor.co.kr/board/view.php?table=humorbest&no=351908
<imsu> 들여쓰기도 많고 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 오 굿굿 ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 이런거 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 하려고요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 얼핏 보면 geogebra 인거 같기도 하고 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 이것도 짱인데 http://goofygifs.com/2011/06/funny-gifs-barrel-roll-5/
<imsu> 보다가 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 정엽이 부른 she's gone
<imsu> http://todayhumor.co.kr/board/view.php?kind=&ask_time=&search_table_name=&table=humorbest&no=360129&page=1&keyfield=&keyword=&mn=&nk=%B4%D9%C5%A9%B0%A1%B5%F0%BE%F0&ouscrap_keyword=&ouscrap_no=&s_no=360129&member_kind=
<imsu> 완전 재밌음 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 잉? 애니메이션? 아닙니까? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 귀염둥이 일어났음 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 수업하러 ㅎㅎ
<cartes_> 임수님
<cartes_> imsu님
<imsu> 넹
<cartes_> 끝나고 게임해요 같이 ㅋㅋ
<cartes_> 영 공부하기가 싫으네요 오늘따라 =_=;;
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 잉 놀자고 하시더니 나가셨네 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> drake_kr: http://winapi.co.kr/ApiBoard/content.php?table=tblqa&pk=36786
<imsu> 이건 뭔 뜻인가요?
<imsu> Seony: 안녕하십니까 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 좋은뜻
<Seony> Hi
<drake_kr> low
<drake_kr> 그러니까
<drake_kr> DirectX같은 라이브러리가 일반화되고
<drake_kr> 일반적인 VGA 칩 제어하는 라이브러리는 없어졌다고 봐야 하는게 정석이라고 이야기하는듯
<imsu> 아;; 상관없는 내용.....................
<Seony> imsu: 어제 내가 내 타이핑 속도 인증했는데, 봤어? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 요새 irc안들어와서요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 못봤어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> imsu: http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/882.png
<drake_kr> 이샛퀴 쏘쿨 http://goofygifs.com/2011/05/funny-gifs-car-accident/
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 헐 ㅠ.ㅠ; ;전 이렇게 못침 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 그냥 타자 프로그램 속도측정에 버그가 있다고 생각해 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 큭큭 어쨌든 타자빨리 치는건;;; 제 과욕이에요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: gnuplot 을 c로 쳐야 겠군요 ㅋㅋㅋ 예제가 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 역시 안되는게 없구나 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그럼 gtk 로 이미지 쫙 뿌려주기만 하면 되려나 히히
<imsu> 어렵군 프로그래밍이란;; ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> Seony: 근데 요즘도 타이핑 연습하십니까?
<Seony> 아니.. 그냥 한 번 해봤어.
<imsu> ㅋㅋ 우분투는 타자 프로그램 없나? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 설치하기는 싫고 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 기본은 없나보네요
<drake_kr> http://goofygifs.com/2011/05/funny-gifs-logical-fallacy/
<imsu> drake_kr: 잉 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ?!?!
<imsu> 링크 봤는데 기울기가 안맞는거 같던데 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 아 플래쉬 멈출수 없나 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ESC
<imsu> 이거 잘못된거네요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 얼핏 같아보이지만 기울기가 달라요
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 3/8 /neq 2/5
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 근데 그럴싸함?
<imsu> 네 그러게요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 원래는 닿는 면이 채워지지 않는건데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 생각해보니 그래프 그리는 툴 만들려면 수치해석도 해야하네요 아 짱나 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 굉장히 귀찮은;;; 과목인데 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Seony> imsu: 조만간 신문에서 한국사람이 매쓰매티카 하나 만들었다고 나오겠네 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 그럴리가 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전 심심풀이 땅콩은 아니지만 그냥 재미로 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 근데 그래프 하나 그리려고 했던게 산넘어 산이군요 ㅠ.ㅠ 아;;; 프로그램짜는건 넘 어려워요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 손으로 그려 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 아놔 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 왜이러십니까 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 만들어서 잘 되면 수업할 때 써먹으려고요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 배보다 배꼽이 더큰게 좀 흠이지만 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 웹으로 만드는 거지?
<imsu> C로요 ㅋ
<Seony> 웹으로 만드는 게 더 편하지 않을까?
<Seony> 어차피 C 할 줄 알면 PHP 금방 할텐데...
<Seony> PHP에 그래프 그려주는 모듈이 많이 있거든....
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr> 어서와요
<jincreator> 네, 감사합니다.
<imsu> Seony: 그런가요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> jincreator: 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<imsu> Seony: 다시 공부하기 싫은 1인 인지라 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 킁킁
<jincreator> 리눅스에서 계정에 cpu 점유율 제한을 줄 수 있나요? 예를 들면 특정 유저에게 10%만 사용할 수 있도록 한다든가...
<drake_kr> 그런게 있을까 하고 검색해봤는데
<drake_kr> RLimitCPU 라는게 있네요
<drake_kr> 근데 그건 아파치 웹서버쪽이고..
<jincreator> 음...리눅스에 아직 내장된 기능은 아닌가보네요.
<drake_kr> 프비쪽 관련문서에서는
<drake_kr> login.conf man page를 참조하라고 나와있네요
<drake_kr> adduser시 cputime이라는 옵션으로 가능한듯..
<drake_kr> 근데 퍼센트로 제한하는건 보이는게 없네요
<jincreator> 네, cputime이나 아파치 제한은 많이 봤는데 유저에 전체적으로 퍼센트 제한은 보이지 않아서요.
<imsu> drake_kr: 오~ 무엇이든 물어보세요 ~~ ^^
<imsu> 짱 !! ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 읭
<imsu> 큭큭
<drake_kr> 난 검색 결과를 알려주는것 뿐인디
<imsu> 검색도 실력 ^^
<imsu> 전;; 검색 초짜;;
<jincreator> 하지만 시험에서는 못쓰는 실력이죠 T.T
<imsu> 시험보기 전날 친구들 검색 잘하면 성적 잘나옵니다 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> (...)
<drake_kr> 나오는게 죄다 아파치네요
<imsu> 공대 여자 애들이 시험을 잘 보는 이유는 따로 있지요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 선배나 친구들의 무한 공격 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> http://www.cyberls.com/forum/Thread-Linux-Limit-CPU-Usage-Per-Process
<drake_kr> 이것도 프로세스별이고 account별 limit을 거는게 아니고요..
<jincreator> 네, 그렇지요.
<drake_kr> 퍼센트별로 리미테이션을 거는것도 좀 문제가 있는게
<drake_kr> 멀티코어 환경.. -ㅅ-
<jincreator> 아무튼 한 유저가 혼자 cpu를 99% 먹고 있는 걸 막으려고 하는데...실제 서버 관리에서는 어떻게 할려나요?
<drake_kr> 웹호스팅이라면 apache에서 rlimit로 제한하는듯 싶고..
<drake_kr> vserver같은 경우는 아예 virtualbox나 vmware에서 할당을 주겠지요..
<jincreator> 음...실질적으로는 잘 안써서 없나? 찾아보니 리눅스에 내장된 cpulimit이라는 것도 있는 것 같던데 이건 원리부터 이해가 잘 안가네요...
<drake_kr> 이것도 프로세스별 제한이네요
<drake_kr> http://woonuk.springnote.com/pages/4247549
<jincreator> 앗, 실수! cpuset(s?)입니다.
<drake_kr> kldp 자료 : http://kldp.org/node/117057
<jincreator> 한국어도 어렵군요(...)
<drake_kr> 근데 제 경험상 cpu가 full load 되는 경우는 거의 못 봐서..
<drake_kr> 실은 멘도시노에서 웹을 돌려본것도 full load시 cpu는 70%정도만 일을 하더라고요
<drake_kr> waiting latency
<jincreator> 아, 저는 사용자가 악의적으로 cpu 자원을 강제로 많이 소비하는 것을 막을 수 있나 궁금해서요. gcc로 아무거나 컴파일만 해도 상당히 많이 먹지 않나요?
<drake_kr> 음 서버호스팅에서 계정을 나눠줬는데 누가 조낸 컴파일질 한다.. 라던가 <-
<jincreator> 네, 뭐 그런 걸 막을 수 있나 해서요.
<drake_kr> 웹호스팅에서는 그럴일이 없고..
<drake_kr> 좀 거시기할수는 있겠군요..
<Seony> Gcc를 못쓰게 하세요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> gcc에 리밋을 거는건 cpulimit로 하면 되고요
<drake_kr> 그 산출물이 문제가 될듯 헌디..
<Seony> 어차피 호스팅 계정에서 컴파일을 하는 행위자체가 수상...
<jincreator> 그러면 다른 리눅스 시스템에서 컴파일 한 파일을 올려서 실행하는 것은 못막지 않나요?
<Seony> 컴파일 하려면 집에서나 할 것이지, 굳이 호스팅에서 할 일은 없으니...
<jincreator> 서니님 안녕하세요. <--타이밍 놓친 인사
<drake_kr> 그래서 아예 vserver 호스팅은 vmware ecs를 쓰거나 하잖아요
<Seony> jincreator: ㅎㅎ 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 아 vmware esx였던가
<grr> ni hao
<drake_kr> xiao xiao
<drake_kr> http://www.stickpage.com/xiao.shtml
<drake_kr> TV광고라니..
<jincreator> 你饭了吗?
<grr> 그러고보니 웹호스팅 받고 있었는데 블럭먹기도 했었네요..
<grr> SSH 터널링했다가.. -_-
<Seony> 어라... 맥북 흰둥이가 하나 굴러들어왔네 ㅋㅋ
<blue_> 저기 영문서로 되어있는 책 읽다보면 빨라질까요?
<Seony> 빨라지다뇨?
<blue_> 책 읽는 속도가요
<Seony> 영어읽는 속도를 말씀하시는 건가요?
<blue_> 네
<Seony> 음... 그건 단순히 읽기만 해서는 안빨라지구요...
<blue_> 네
<Seony> 영어를 해석하는 개념 자체를 다시 연습하셔야되요..
<Seony> 예를 들면,
<Seony> 한국사람은 영문장을 보면 쭉 읽다가 다시 앞으로 돌아갔다가 다시 뒤로 돌아갔다가를 반복하거든요...
<Seony> 왜냐면 그렇게 배웠으니까...
<blue_> 예
<Seony> 주어니 목적격 어쩌구 저쩌구하면서 문법적인 요소를 확인하고 넘어가기 위해서 그런 건데,
<Seony> 그렇게 읽으시면 백날 읽어봐야 안빨라지구요...
<Seony> 절대로 앞으로 돌아가지 않는 연습을 하시면서 쭈우 읽어나가는 연습을 하셔야되요...
<blue_> 네
<Seony> 그러니까 그냥 있는 그대로를 해석하는 습관을 키워야한다는 거죠...
<Seony> 문장을 하나 예를 들어드릴까요...
<blue_> 네
<Seony> 음... 뭘 예를 들까...
<Seony> I went to the market to buy my birthday cake yesterday with my mom
<Seony> 이라는 문장을 해석할 때,
<blue_> 네
<Seony> 한국말로 해석하기 위해서 앞으로 갔다 뒤로갔가 하게 되거든요..
<Seony> 근데 그러지 마시고,
<Seony> 나는 갔다 시장에 사기 위해 내 생일케익을 어제 엄마랑 같이. 그냥 이렇게 읽고 이렇게 뜻을 이해하시면 되요.
<Seony> 이렇게 해석해도 뜻은 이해 되시죠?
<blue_> 예 근데
<blue_> 영어문장을 그렇게 읽으면 약간 머리에서 맹돈다고 할까나??
<blue_> 그래서 번역을 하면 읽고 있는데요..
<Seony> 그렇게 백날 읽어도 속도 안늘어요...
<Seony> 머리에서 맴돈다는 느낌이 들면, 안들 때까지 연습하세요...
<blue_> 아 그런가요..
<Seony> 영어를 모국어로 쓰는 애들은 뭐 맨날 맴돌게요? ㅎㅎ
<blue_> 감사합니다
<Seony> 별말씀을요...
<blue_> 정말 연습해야 하겠네요
<Seony> 네... 많이 해야죠. 그냥 되는 게 아니니깐요...
<blue_> 한 3시간정도 나름 많이 읽으면서 번역했다고 생각했는데
<blue_> http://blueocean95.springnote.com/pages/7864538 이정도 밖에 안되네요;;
<Seony> 3시간 동안 몇 페이지 읽으셨어요?
<blue_> 아 제가 쓴 url 이 제가 이때까지 본내용인데.. 얼마 안되네요..
<Seony> 번역이 좀 어렵긴 해요...
<Seony> 그냥 읽으면 이해하겠는데, 이걸 다시 우리 말로 쓰려니 난감한 게 많더라구요..
<Seony> 저도 딱 한번 해봤는데, 힘든 일임을 절실히 깨달았죠
<blue_> 아 그런가요...
<Seony> 스프링노트에 쓰신 내용이 3시간 동안 읽고 번역한 거라면 이해가 되는데, 읽기만 했으면 3시간이면 책 반권은 읽을 시간이거든요...
<Seony> 아 물론 제 기준으로요...
<Seony> 반권은 안되겠다 ㅎㅎ
<blue_> 반권씩이나.. 부럽네요
<Seony> 반권 못읽어요 ㅎㅎ 실수...
<Seony> 반의 반권요 ㅎㅎ
<blue_> 반의반이라도... 컴퓨터서적은 보통 300쪽이상 되니까..
<stoutcho21> 저기...
<cheayuncho> 콘키를 설정햇는데 실행을하면
<cheayuncho> 아이콘들이 사라집니다
<Seony> 저는 콘키를 안써서... 다른 분께 패스하겠습니다...
<cheayuncho> 그러나 드래그하거나하면 있는게보이는데 업데이트 인터벌시간마다 날라가네요
<cheayuncho> 아흑..
<cheayuncho> 그럼
<cheayuncho> 최근에 컴피즈설정햇는데
<cheayuncho> 갑자기 창출렁거림과 효과들이 안먹혀요
<cheayuncho> 우분투트윅에선 설정된걸로뜨고요
<Seony> cheayuncho: 구글링 해보셨어요?
<cheayuncho> 뭐라 쳐야될지 모르겟어요
<Seony> 영어요? 한글요?
<cheayuncho> 영어요
<Seony> wobbling
<Seony> ubuntu wobbly windows not working 정도로 검색하시면 되겠네요
<cheayuncho> 도저히 관련된게없네요..
<cheayuncho> 효과없이도 살순있는데...
<cheayuncho> 쩝..
<Seony> 저는 컴피즈는 다 끄고 써서...
<Seony> 별 도움이 못되는군요
<jincreator> Chea 님, cheayuncho님과 같은 분이신가요?
<Cheayuncho> 네 맞아요
<Cheayuncho> 이 클라이언트가 서버별로 닉네임 설정이 안되네요
<Cheayuncho> 아...
<Cheayuncho> 제가 기능을 몰라서그렇네요...
<Cheayuncho> 안녕하세요 진크리에이터님
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<Cheayuncho> 우분투는 역시 어렵네요
<Cheayuncho> 아니 내가 컴맹이라그런가
<jincreator> 무슨 문제가 있었나요?
<Cheayuncho> CCSM으로 컴피즈효과수정하고
<Cheayuncho> 리붓하니까 효과가 안먹어요
<Cheayuncho> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=17718
<Cheayuncho> 요기입니다
<jincreator> 혹시 11.04인가요?
<Cheayuncho> 그래도 서버로 쓸때는 막힌적이 없엇는데
<Cheayuncho> 아뇨 10.10입니다
<jincreator> 설마 유불은 아니겠죠(...)
<Cheayuncho> 예?
<jincreator> 유불 : 유저 불량 (유) 사불(사용자 불량)
<Cheayuncho> 이해를못함...
<Cheayuncho> 그건아닌것같아요
<Cheayuncho> 아니 그렇게말하면 모든건 유저잘못이죠
<jincreator> 예시를 들려드릴게요.
<Cheayuncho> 명령을 철저히지키는 컴퓨터니까요..
<jincreator> 어떤 사용자가 질문글을 올립니다.
<Cheayuncho> 뭔가 설정이 CCSM으로 만져서 꼬인것같아요
<jincreator> mount로 하면 잘 되는데 unmount를 하면 해제가 안됩니다.
<jincreator> 이런 경우 시스템 문제가 아닌 사용자가 umount라고 입력하지 않은 게 잘못이죠? 이런 경우를 유불이라 합니다. 그냥 우스갯소리 비슷한 겁니다.
<jincreator> 잠시 딴데로 빠졌는데...일단 컴피즈 설정을 날려보세요.
<Cheayuncho> 홈폴더에
<jincreator> 저도 컴피즈는 안쓰지만 아마 ~/.compiz일겁니다.
<Cheayuncho> ctrl+h로 숨김보이게한후
<Cheayuncho> .compiz와
<Cheayuncho> .config/compiz
<Cheayuncho> 둘다날려보앗습니다
<jincreator> ...그리고 로그아웃 후 로그인해도 같은 증상인가요?
<Cheayuncho> 네
<Cheayuncho> 잠시만요 한번더해볼게요
<jincreator> 여전히 같은 증상인가요?
<cheayuncho> 네
<cheayuncho> 다시로그인한후
<cheayuncho> 컴피즈 컨픽파일을열어보면
<cheayuncho> 0바이트이고요
<cheayuncho> CCSM으로 보면 설정은 그대로구..
<cheayuncho> 해제햇다가 다시 적용해주니까
<cheayuncho> 컨픽파일에 [gnome_session]
<cheayuncho> profile =
<cheayuncho> plugin_list_autosort = true
<cheayuncho> 라는게추가는되엇으나 여전하네요
<jincreator> ccsm 설정이 그대로라고요? 그것도 초기화되어야 하는데...
<cheayuncho> 그대로에요
<cheayuncho> 저도 그것때문에 혼란스러워요
<cheayuncho> 우분투 트윅도 그렇고
<jincreator> 게스트 세션에서는 컴피즈가 잘 돌아가나요?
<jincreator> 이런...아무래도 gconf에도 설정값이 저장되는 모양입니다.
<cheayuncho> 게스트에서는잘되네요
<cheayuncho> 한번 게스트 설정파일가지고
<cheayuncho> 사용해보아야겟네요
<jincreator> 소용없을 겁니다. 아까도 말했듯이 gconf에도 설정이 저장되니까요?
<jincreator> ? -> .
<jincreator> ...아닌가?
<cheayuncho> 흐음..
<cheayuncho> 일단 도전정신
<cheayuncho> 그럼 말씀하신 Gconf는 저찌해야됩니까!
<cheayuncho> 어려워 어려워....
<cheayuncho> 서버로쓸때는 쉬웟는데
<cheayuncho> 고나저나
<jincreator> 그야 자꾸 삽질을 하니 꼬이기도 하면서 어렵지요. 원래 ccsm은 효과 삽질용이지 일반인용은 아닙니다.
<cheayuncho> 이것보다 지금중요한게 콘키떄문에
<jincreator> Alt+F2후 gconf-editor 하면 됩니다.
<cheayuncho> 바탕화면의 아이콘이 ...
<jincreator> 아, 가린다고요?
<cheayuncho> 네
<cheayuncho> 가려요
<cheayuncho> 콘키의 인터벌시간에 맟춰서 계속 위로 올라오네요
<jincreator> 그건 어쩔 수 없어요. 그냥 아이콘의 반대쪽에 놓는 방법밖에 없습니다.
<jincreator> 콘키의 투명화가 완전한 투명이 아니라 배경 받아와서 처리하는 방식이라서...
<cheayuncho> 아니
<cheayuncho> 그러면
<cheayuncho> 콘키부분만있어야되는데
<cheayuncho> 그외부분도 가려버려요
<cheayuncho> 바탕전체를..
<cheayuncho> 콘키는 1/4영역이라치면
<cheayuncho> 그부분만안보여야되는데 4/4를 다 우걱우걱..
<jincreator> 잠시 컴피즈로 돌아가서...gconf-editor에서 apps > compiz 안에 설정들이 있습니다.
<cheayuncho> 잠시만요
<cheayuncho> 근데 게스트에서 뽑아온 설정파일을 붙여넣으니
<cheayuncho> CCSM에서 변경된 값을 읽긴하네요
<jincreator> 그럼 효과도 잘 나오나요?
<cheayuncho> 근데 효과가 안먹어요
<jincreator> 혹시 우분투 설치 후 시스템 설정을 많이 바꾸었나요?
<cheayuncho> 크게건든건없는것같네요
<cheayuncho> 하두 오래전에 해놓아시리
<jincreator> 그럼...모든 설정 파일을 지운 후 다시 설정합시다! :)
<cheayuncho> CCSM으로 건들인게 화근..
<cheayuncho> 설정파일을지우면
<cheayuncho> 이전값이저장되네요
<cheayuncho> 그냥 알려주신정석대로해볼게요
<cheayuncho> apps/compiz로 왓습니다
<jincreator> 아, 정석까지는 아니고 그냥 그렇다고요 :)
<cheayuncho> 넵... apps/compiz로 왓습니다
<jincreator> 일단 혹시 모르니 홈 폴더 밑의 .gconf 폴더를 백업해놓으세요.
<cheayuncho> 백업하엿습니다
<jincreator> 그럼...apps 안에 있는 compiz를 째로 날려볼까요?
<cheayuncho> 넵
<jincreator> 저도 이런 작업은 처음인지라...
<cheayuncho> 삭제끝
<jincreator> 그 다음 홈 폴더 밑의 설정파일도 모두 삭제하고 Alt+F2 후 metacity --replace 후 다시 Alt+F2 후 compiz --replace 해볼까요?
<cheayuncho> 잠시만요
<cheayuncho> 삭제를 햇는데 gconf-editor에서는
<cheayuncho> 그대로네요..
<cheayuncho> 요건 무슨일이요
<jincreator> gconf-editor에서 삭제한 것 아닌가요?
<cheayuncho> 헉..폴더에서 지웟어요
<jincreator> ...백업 해 놓았죠?
<cheayuncho> 네
<cheayuncho> 근데
<cheayuncho> gconf-editor에서는
<cheayuncho> 지우는 방법이없는데...
<cheayuncho> 어찌해야됩니꽈
<jincreator> 네, 폴더 삭제가 안되는군요. 저도 지금 알았네요. ^^;
<cheayuncho> 혹시 값하나하나 지워야되나요?
<jincreator> 잠시만요...찾아보고요.
<jincreator> GUI로는 힘든 모양이네요. 터미널을 열고...
<cheayuncho> 히히 네
<cheayuncho> 솔찍히 TUI가 더익숙한 1人
<jincreator> gconf-editor 닫고 gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz
<cheayuncho> 쳣습니다
<cheayuncho> 아무반응은 없네요
<jincreator> 반응이 나면 에러라는 뜻이에요. ^^ gconf-editor 열면 없어졌나요?
<cheayuncho> 사....살아있습니다!!!
<jincreator> ...내용물도 살아있나요?
<cheayuncho> sudo로해도 마찬가지네요
<cheayuncho> ㄴ...네
<jincreator> 이건 자신의 홈 폴더 내 설정파일에 영향을 미치는 것이니 sudo로 하면 root의 설정파일에 영향을 미치지요.
<cheayuncho> 저주받은 우분투인가
<jincreator> 대체 ccsm에서 뭘 하셨길래...
<cheayuncho> 몰라요
<cheayuncho> 계정날리긴 귀찮은데 말입니다
<cheayuncho> 에이..
<cheayuncho> 몰라요 저녁먹고오겟습니다
<cheayuncho> 아구찜먹으로 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 혹시 모르니 백업파일로 돌려놓고 가세요. 재부팅 후 망할 수 있으니...
<Ponics_OTL> 흠냐..
<Ponics_OTL> 역시 토요일이라서 그런지..
<cheayuncho> 재부팅안하고 버텨야지 ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_OTL> 흠냐...
<Ponics_OTL> 역시 인떠넷또는 중독성이 강하군효...
<ndsin> 망했다..카드값 50만원인줄 알았는데 70만원.........
<Ponics_OTL> 헛.. 카드값 70마논.. ㅎㄷㄷㄷ 갑후 셨군효...
<ndsin> 망한사람 놀리시나요.....
<Ponics_OTL> 아니옵니다..
<ndsin> ㅜㅜ
<Ponics_OTL> 망하시다니효...
<Ponics_OTL> 전국구 주유소옹 / 헉.. 주유소옹 이닭~!
<lyuso> 포닉옹 안녕하세요....=|
<darkmeow_home> 카드값이 ... 70만원이면 뭐 ...
<darkmeow_home> 양반이지요 -ㅅ-
<darkmeow_home> .. 전 한달동안 쓴게 100만원이 넙습니다. -ㅠ- ...
<darkmeow_home> 병원비만 120마넌 ... 멸ㅋ망ㅋ . Orz
<lyuso> .....
<Seony> 맥빠에게 맥이 한 대 굴러들어왔어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아주 오래된 거긴 하지만, 그래도 인텔맥!
<lyuso> 오오오!
<lyuso> 축하드립니다. =)
<Seony> 감사합니다. 2006년형 인텔맥 초기버전인데 멀쩡하네요.
<Seony> 뜯어서 먼지청소 한 번 해주면 1년은 잘 쓸거 같아요
<lyuso> 그리고 새 맥을 영입하시는...(퍽!)
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 새맥은 이미 작년 겨울에 영입했으니...
<Seony> 향후 3년간은 새맥의 영입은 없을 것 같습니다. 현재 갖고있는 맥만 4대가 됐으니깐요...
<lyuso> 네에.....
<Seony> 담번 맥은 맥프로... ㅎㅎ
<lyuso> 맥프로 지금만 해도 전체 옵션이 2800만원이래요.....
<Seony> 졸업하고 직장 잡으면 맥프로 한 대 뽑아준다고 와이프가 약속했거든요 ㅎㅎ
<lyuso> 우와.....
<Seony> 것두 맥프로 최고사양에 애플 시네마 디스플레이 2대로 약속했습니다. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 겜해야지 ㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 허허....... 그거 하고나면 한동안 휘청하시는 건 아닐지 모르겠네요.
<Seony> 음... 어쩌면요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 뭐 사실 그런거 사봐야 제가 하는 일이 인터넷에 음악감상이 전부일테니 필요없을 것 같기도 해요...
<Seony> 맥프로 파워서플라이가 1200W짜리라던데 그거 돌려서 겜하면 전기세도 많이 나올거고... ㅎㅎ
<lyuso> 사실, 저도 일부 엄청난 하드웨어를 요구하는 작업 외에는..... 크게 좋은 건 필요없는 느낌이더라구요.
<Seony> 그래픽카드 듀얼로 달아봐야 내 스타크래프트 실력이 오르는 것도 아니고...
<lyuso> 뭐....
<lyuso> 조금 더 컴퓨터를 갈구는 일들을 하셔도....
<Seony> 대부분 맥 고수분들의 의견은, 맥프로 사서 딱히 렌더링이라던가 하는 특수한 작업을 할 게 아니면 차라리 아이맥을 사라고 하더라구요...
<Seony> 그말도 맞는 거 같아요...
<lyuso> 아이맥도 은근히 성능이 높으니까요.....
<Seony> 네... 개인용 컴으로서는 그만하면 충분하죠...
<lyuso> 그런데 전 렌더링을 밥먹듯이 하다보니까.... 짜증이 상당히 나더라구요...... 내 윅스가 왜 이렇게 느릴까..
<Seony> 흐... 그렇군요.
<lyuso> 다른 사람은 24코어니 48코어니
<lyuso> 이러고있는데 혼자 4코어....
<Seony> 맥프로 한 대 장만하면, 한 2년간은 CPU가 뭐가 새로나왔느니 그래픽카드가 뭐가 나왔느니에 대해서 전혀 관심을 안갖고산대요 ㅎㅎ
<lyuso> 그건 확실히 그럴 것 같아요. =)
<lyuso> 워낙 성능이 좋으니.....
<Seony> 그러고보니 전 진짜 컴갖고 하는 일이 인터넷, 문서작성, 음악/영화감상 말고는 암것두 없네요...
<lyuso> 지금 주변에 보니까, AMD 불도저 서버 나오면 그걸로 64코어 시스템 만들겠단 사람이 있어요
<lyuso> 물론, 하는 일이 저랑 비슷하다보니 그렇겠지만요.
<Seony> 흐... 64코어라...
<lyuso> 불도저 하나가 18코어니 x 4개 박으면....
<Seony> 근데 코어가 18개라고, 그 코어들이 정말 각기 제 할일을 분배받아서 하는 건가요?
<lyuso> 사용하는 프로그램이, 최대 128코어 분할이 됩니다.....
<Seony> 오오... 무쟈게 비싼 프로그램인가보네요
<lyuso> 오토데스크에서 나오는것보단 싼 편인데.....^^;;
<lyuso> 뭐, 그런프로그램을 저처럼 쿼드에서 일반 그레픽 카드로 돌리면
<lyuso> 프로그램에 대한 예의가 아닐지도 모르겠습니다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 프로그램이 뭐... 시키는대로 해야죠.
<Seony> 요즘 최고급 사양으로 맞춰놓은 피씨들 보면서 드는 생각이,
<lyuso> 프로그램이 수행거부를 하면.... 눈물을 머금고.....
<Seony> 깔려있는 OS가 리눅스면 별 생각 없는데, 윈도우 깔려있으면 참. 뭐랄까...
<Seony> PC성능이 아깝다는 생각이 들더라구요..
<lyuso> 으음.... 그런가요...
<Seony> 그러고보니 오히려 윈도우로 더 많은 작업들을 하시겠꾼요..
<lyuso> 주요 작업 소프트웨어가 윈도우 기반인 건 어쩔 수 없으니까요.
<lyuso> 대신, 일반용 컴퓨터는 리눅스에요.
<lyuso> 그래봐야 집에 컴퓨터 2대 (윅스 겸 서버 + 일반컴퓨터) 뿐이지만요.
<Seony> 글쵸..
<Seony> 한국 떠나면서 윈도우를 안써도 되는데에 사니까 좀 이상하게 변하는 거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<lyuso> 사실, 3대로 분할하면 좋겠어요.
<lyuso> 유닉스 서버 +윈도우 윅스 + 리눅스 데탑
<Seony> 리눅스 서바가 아닌 유닉스 서버를 원하시는군요.... 어떤 유닉스를 쓰시고 싶으세요?
<lyuso> FreeBSD 랄까요...... 어느분의 영향이 컸죠.
<lyuso> 리눅스도 좋아합니다. =D
<Seony> 프비보다는 차라리 솔라리스가 낫지 않을까요?
<Seony> 요즘 프비 위치가 좀 어중간한 거 같더라구요..
<lyuso> 솔라리스는 나중에 SPARC 컴퓨터 살 수 있으면 한번 도전해 보고 싶어요. =)
<lyuso> M5000 같은 소형 서버...
<Seony> 스팍 말고 그냥 인텔컴에 깔아쓰면 되죠...
<Seony> 오픈솔라리스(오픈인디아나)같은..
<lyuso> 그냥 느낌이 그래요. [이건 꼭 스팍에서 돌려보고 싶어!] 랄까요.
<lyuso> M5000만 되어도 개인용 서버로는 충분할텐데......
<Seony> 그렇군요...
<Seony> 솔라리스가 재밌긴 재밌더라구요..
<Seony> 상용이어서 그런지 몰라도 신기한 기능들도 많고...
<lyuso> 사실, 주변에서 너무 고사양만 보고 정작 제가 쓰는건 엄청나게 낮은 사양이라 제가 눈이 높은걸지도 모르겠습니다.
<Seony> 음... 그럴 수도 있죠.
<lyuso> 아톰으로도 충분할텐데, 왜 굳이 수천만원 하는 M 시리즈를 사는가... 주변 지인이랑 똑같은거 사봐야 파산하면 망하는건데.
<Seony> 다들 BMW타는데 나만 에쿠스 타면, 에쿠스가 좋은 차임에도 불구하고 좀 낮아보이죠 ㅎㅎ
<lyuso> 랄까요.
<lyuso> 지인들 중에, M9000 을 집에 놓고 사는(...)분도 계시긴 해요.
<lyuso> 분수에 맞게 환경을 조성하는것도 중요한 것 같습니다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네...
<lyuso> 서버는, 한번 새 컴퓨터가 생기면 솔라리스 굴려보아야 겠네요.
<Seony> 참... 저 타자속도 인증했습니다. ㅋ 옛날보단 못하지만... http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/882.png
<lyuso> 엄청나게 빠르시네요...
<lyuso> 전 120cpm 정도라서.....
<Seony> 저게 애플키보드로 친 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 얇은거...
<lyuso> 우와....
<lyuso> 키보드가 갈리겠(?!)는걸요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 원래 힘줘서 치면 빨리 못쳐요...
<Seony> 살살 쳐야죠... 부들부들하게...
<lyuso> 네에..... 전 그냥 맴브레인에 평범하게....
<lyuso> 워낙 빨리 타이핑 할 일도 없다보니....
<Seony> 실은 제 타자속도가, 채팅으로 늘은 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<lyuso> 56k 모뎀 쓸때만 해도, 그렇게 빨리 타이핑을 할 일도 없었는데...싶네요.
<Seony> 저는 irc하면서 빨리 치기 시작했어요.
<Seony> 정신없이 바쁜 채널을 동시에 4개 접속해서 채팅을 했거든요.
<lyuso> 지금은 보면 IRC 가 많이 한적해 진 것 같아요.
<lyuso> 그렇게 타이핑을 할 이유가 없어진거랄까.... 그렇네요.
<Seony> 많이 한적해졌죠. 단군넷은 아예 없어졌으니..
<lyuso> CG 작업할 때에도, 간단하게 프로그램 짜넣을 때 조차 500줄 이내이니....
<lyuso> 한IRC 도 한적하고....
<lyuso> 다들 트위터나 이런 모바일 쪽으로 가기도 하고.... 답답하면 전화걸면 되고....ㅎㅎ
<darkmeow_home> Seony / -ㅅ- 부뷔
<Seony> darkmeow_home: 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<darkmeow_home> 나중엔 맥 박물관 하나 만드실지도 (...)
<lyuso> darkmeow_home, / 안녕하세요. =)
<darkmeow_home> 심각한 성우 목소리로 "이거슨...
<darkmeow_home> 고오~대 유물입니다..."
<darkmeow_home> lyuso / 부뷔 -ㅠ-
<lyuso> 그런데, 맥 박물관이라면, 지금도 맥빠질로 유명한 premist 님이 만드실지도 모릅니다.
<lyuso> 애플 천지창조설.... 보면 조금 안타깝더군요.
<darkmeow_home> 뉴턴 이런거 갖다 놓으면
<darkmeow_home> 오오 -ㅠ- ...
<darkmeow_home> (...)
<darkmeow_home> 벽돌이다(...)
<Seony> 저는 진짜 애플빠님들에 비하면 새발의 피라... 명함도 못내밀어요...
<Seony> 애플 관련 다큐들 보면, 거기 나오는 애플덕후님들은 애플II부터 시작해서 완전 창고에 차곡차곡 쌓아놨던데요
<lyuso> 네.... 그렇죠.
<darkmeow_home> 진짜 초창기 애플 머신은
<Seony> 심지어는 애플II를 직접 만들어내려는 사람들도 있구요...
<darkmeow_home> 케이스가
<darkmeow_home> 나무던데 낄낄
<Seony> 네...  ㅎㅎ
<lyuso> 언급한 저분도, 막강한 경제력의 부모님 덕에
<darkmeow_home> 그걸 칼로 파서 A P P L E 라고 ..
<darkmeow_home> 제 기억으론
<lyuso> 거의 그정도까지도 가능하게 되었죠. 고대 제품보단, 근대부터 차곡차곡.
<darkmeow_home> 대략 90년도 중반엔 애플머신이
<darkmeow_home> 대략 300만원정도 했던걸로 기억해요 ㄱ-
<darkmeow_home> ...
<lyuso> 지금은 중고로 40인가 그러던가요?
<lyuso> 아직도 출판업계에선 많이 쓰이더라구요.
<darkmeow_home> 집에 애플 머신 있었는데 Mac OS 7.5올라가던 ...
<darkmeow_home> 근데 올릴 OS 시디가 없어서 ... 폐기 처분했어요 ㄱ-
<darkmeow_home> .. 구할데도 없고 ..
<lyuso> 그게, 제 팬티엄 리눅스보다 그런 분야에선 훨씬 빨랐어요.
<darkmeow_home> PowerPC 맥이라 지금은 더더욱 ...
<lyuso> 네...
<darkmeow_home> 그래픽 처리는 진짜 예술이었는데
<darkmeow_home> 윈도 돌아가는것보단 낫다라는 말이 그냥 나올정도던가 ..
<darkmeow_home> 그래픽 때문에 시스템 전체가 버벅거리는 경우는 없 ...
<darkmeow_home>  인텔 맥에서 가끔 뭔가 멈추는 일이 비일비재한데
<lyuso> 지금도 어도비 출판 프로그램 쓰는 거 보면
<lyuso> 안티알라이싱도 바로바로 되고 빨라요.
<darkmeow_home> 제 기억으로 파워피씨맥은 뭔가 다운돼서 먹통이 되는 경우가 별로 없었..
<lyuso> 그래도, 12코어 인텔 파워맥보단 느리더군요
<darkmeow_home> 엌!
<darkmeow_home> (제 머신은 가상8코어 (리얼 4코어) 인텔)
<lyuso> 리얼타임 작업은 별 차이 안나는데, EPS 로 출력할때나 프린터로 보낼 때
<lyuso> 파워맥은 5분 쯤 걸리는데
<lyuso> 인텔맥 요즘 나오는건 2초도 안걸려서 바로 프린터가 시동걸려요.
<lyuso> 여튼, 전 펜티엄 4 라는것..... 변하지 않는 진실.....ㅠ
<darkmeow_home> 샌디 브릿지 말고 다음에 뭐였더라 뭔 브릿지더라 ...
<darkmeow_home> 그거 나오면 질러보세요 낄낄
<cheayuncho> 아이비
<darkmeow_home> 지르고 나서 한 6개월은 기다리셔야 안정 드라이버가 나옵니다. ㄱ-
<cheayuncho> 인걸로압니다
<lyuso> 개인적으론 지인따라 불도저 서버 64코어 가고싶지만
<lyuso> 현실은 시궁창이잖아요. 그냥 뻐겨야죠.
<darkmeow_home> chaeyuncho =ㅅ=)=b
<darkmeow_home> 불도져라고 쓰고 2mb로 읽는중
<darkmeow_home> =3
<darkmeow_home> 암드가 인텔과는 달리 멀티미디어 처리 부분에서 기술적인 한계에 봉착해서인가
<darkmeow_home> 대부분 해커들이나 소프트웨어 엔지니어들이 암드는 지원을 잘 안하려고 해요
<Seony> AMD가 ATi 인수하고나서 오히려 그런 쪽으로 더 날개가 달린 게 아니었나보네요..
<darkmeow_home> 인텔은 MMX 말고 sse 인스트럭션을 계속 버전업을 해가면서
<darkmeow_home> 거기에 그래픽 처리 인스트럭션도 넣고 코어까지 넣어서 샌디브릿지로 자사 제품들을 모조리 팀킬해버리는 위력도 발휘했지만
<lyuso> ATi 가 AMD 인수했다는 말도 있어요.
<darkmeow_home> 암드는 아마 그래픽코어가 내장된 프로세서가 나온다 해도 팀킬은 못할듯 ...
<lyuso> 역인수 당한?
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 그렇군요...
<Seony> 그건 우스개소리로 얘기하는 거죠? ㅎㅎ
<lyuso> 네.
<darkmeow_home> ATi 드라이버 예전보다 더 그지같이 나오던데 ...
<darkmeow_home> 제가 nVidia를 안쓰고 계속 ATi만 써서
<darkmeow_home> ATi빠 정도인데
<darkmeow_home> 암드 흡수하기 전에 "까탈"리스트는 그런대로 봐줄만 하긴 했어요
<darkmeow_home> 근데 인수하고 나서 나오는 까탈리스트는 겁내 까탈스러운데다 퍼포먼스도 안나와줌 -ㅅ-
<darkmeow_home>  =3 아마 암드 내부에 ... ATi를 망하게 하려는 적이 심어져 있었을지도 (...)
<darkmeow_home> 인텔에서 처음으로 3D 가속 칩을 만들면서 동시에 그걸 CPU에 박아넣는다고 ...
<darkmeow_home> 퍼포먼스 영 별로인거 같다고 그러는데 지금 쓰고 있거든요
<darkmeow_home> 그런대로 봐줄만하긴 한거 같아요
<drake_kr> i740?
<darkmeow_home> 예전 ATi 라뎅 9200보다 조금 더 좋은 정도?
<darkmeow_home> HD 어쩌구 한게 샌디브릿지에 들어갔쟈나요
<eb3ha4el> 2008~9 년쯤에 나온 넷북 사용중인데요.. 원래 넷북이 네이버 카페같은거 1,2개만 키면 엄청 느려지고 그럴정도인가요...?
<Seony> 엄청 느려질 정도는 아닐텐데요...
<Seony> 아... 아무리 기가비트 네떡 구축해봐야 컨트롤러가 허접하면 속도가 안나오는군요..
<Seony> 초당 40메가 밖에 안나오니 뭐...
<Seony> 이래서 랜카드는 좋은 걸로...
<DingGGu> ..
<DingGGu> http://dd.gl/Trq
<DingGGu> 아무리봐도
<DingGGu> 맥은 우분투 gnome 가탕요
<DingGGu> 진짜똑같네..
<drake_kr> gnome은 맥같아요 <-
<DingGGu> 아..
<DingGGu> 맥보다 그놈을먼저써봐서
<eb3ha4el> 그런가요.. 후... 그냥 제 넷북자체가 느린거 같기도하고.... 그래도 선전하기를 기본적인 웹서핑이나 영화감상정도는 무리 없을거라는 식이더니... 그정도도 안되는듯...
<DingGGu> 맥북에어요놈메모리만 좀더늘렸으면쓸만할텐데
<DingGGu> Seony: 혹시 Nukit같이 알트누르고 왼쪽오른쪽버튼누르면 창크기조절, 이동 가능한 어플리케이션알고계시나요?
<eb3ha4el> DingGGU: 놈3 이 맥닮았다는 말씀이신가요?
<drake_kr> 흠 광랜카드는 1G 모델밖에 없네요
<DingGGu> 네
<eb3ha4el> 그렇군요... 사진보니까 비슷해보이긴하던데 써보질 않아서..
<DingGGu> 윗부분이완전똑같..
<DingGGu> http://dd.gl/WGG
<DingGGu> 다안나오네..
<DingGGu> http://dd.gl/l5AD
<eb3ha4el> 크헬;;
<eb3ha4el> 이건 복사아닌가요;
<eb3ha4el> 심지어 로고가..
<Seony> DingGGu: 맥용 어플 말씀하시는 건가요?
<DingGGu> 네
<Seony> 그런 어플이 있는지 처음 알았어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> DingGGu: 근데 스샷에 찍힌 채널 이름과 대화들이... ㅎㅎ
<DingGGu> 아 -_-ㅋㅋ 그건죄송
<eb3ha4el> 딩구님 지금 저한테 주소보내신게 놈3 맞아요..?
<DingGGu> 아녀 맥이에여
<eb3ha4el> 헐... 맥일아 똑같은데..
<eb3ha4el> 아
<eb3ha4el> ㅎㅎㅎ
<eb3ha4el> 넹
<DingGGu> 저거우분투에서
<DingGGu> 그냥 위에그놈냅두고
<DingGGu> 위젯독이였나.. 그거까시면
<DingGGu> 맥이랑 100%일치..
<eb3ha4el> 그렇군요
<darkmeow_home> 넷북이 -ㅅ-  흠 ...
<darkmeow_home> 윈도를 쓰신다면
<darkmeow_home> 페이지 크기를 다시 설정해보셔야 ..
<darkmeow_home> 램 사이즈의 딱 두배를 잡아줘야돼요 .
<darkmeow_home> 2.5배 3배도 잡아봤는데
<darkmeow_home> 두배 일 때가 퍼포먼스가 가장 좋게 나오더군요 ]
<darkmeow_home> 스왑 잡는거도 마찬가지 .
<darkmeow_home> 그리고 각 프로그램에서 사용하는 캐시는 항상 비워주는게 좋고요
<eb3ha4el> darkmeow_home 그렇군요.. 지금 리눅스사용중입니다만... 근데 제가 스왑을 사실 초보라 설정을 안했었는데... 시스템 모니터로는 램은 거의 300을 넘지 않더군요.. 1GB중.. CPU가 100%까지 먹어서 느린건 맞는거 같은데... 어떻게 네이버 블로그 보는데 그렇게 느리는건지...
<Seony> 음... 스왑 안만들면 안되는데...
<eb3ha4el> 다시 설치안하고 지금 추가할수있나요?
<Seony> 네이버가 좀 무겁긴 무거워요. 그래서 절대 네이버는 안가지만...
<eb3ha4el> 네 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 안됩니다. 파티션 잘라야하기 때문에 재설치 하셔야되요
<eb3ha4el> 그렇군요..
<Seony> 혹시나 나중에 재설치하실까봐 미리 말씀드립니다만, 리눅스 스왑은 1기가만 잡으시면 됩니다.
<eb3ha4el> 램이 2GB라도요?
<Seony> 네. 1기가만 잡으시면 되요. 그 이상은 하드낭비에요.
<eb3ha4el> 그렇군요
<Seony> 스왑이 500메가 이상 돌아간다는 것 자체가 이미 시스템이 맛이 갈 수준이니깐요..
<eb3ha4el> 알겠습니다... 듣기로는 동면때문에 램이랑 최소급으로 같이 가주는게 좋다고 알고있었는데.. 뭐 저는 사실 초보라..
<eb3ha4el> 네
<drake_kr> 음 hibernate 하시려면 램x2 하셔야..
<Seony> 하이버네이션 돌아가도 1기가만 있으시면 될껄요... 전 여태 스왑을 1기가 이상 잡아본 적이 없거든요...
<drake_kr> hibernate 램용량보다 작으면 안 되더라고요
<Seony> 음... 그러고보니 난 슬립모드만 써봤는갑다...
<eb3ha4el> 저는 아직 잘모르지만..
<eb3ha4el> 제가 봤던 웹페이지..
<eb3ha4el> 도큐먼테이션..
<eb3ha4el> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<eb3ha4el> 중간쯤에 나와있더라고요...
<Seony> 음... 저는 스왑파티션에 대한 저만의 고정관념이 있어서... 더군다나 넷북에서 스왑이 500메가 이상 돌아간다는 사실 자체가 이미 사용불가능한 수준이 아닐까 싶어요... 뭐 암튼 선택사항이니... 전 1기가 이상은 안잡아요. ㅎㅎ
<eb3ha4el> 아.. 전 사실 동면이 뭔지도 몰라서 지금 위키 찾아봤더니 그런것이었군요
<Ponics_OTL> 헉.. 또다른 초천재 써니옹...
<eb3ha4el> 사실 저도 슬립만쓰지 동면은 쓴적이 없었던거같아요.. (존재도 몰란던듯)
<Seony> Ponics_OTL: ㅎㅎ 초바보입니다. ㅎㅎ
<lyuso> 다들 대단하세요. =)
<lyuso> <-초평범
<Seony> 컴 키고 끌때마다 하드 드르륵 읽어대면 거 짜증나서 못쓰잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Ponics_OTL> 하이버네이트 에 민감한 분야가 사실... 서버 쪽이죠... 개인용 데탑에서는 하이버네이션이 되건 안되건.. 머 그닥... 이라고 개인적으로 생각 합니다..
<eb3ha4el> Pnics_OTL: 으음 그렇군요
<lyuso> 하이버네이션 되면..... 그냥 편하긴 해요.
<lyuso> 짜란~ 하고 바로 사용가능?
<Seony> 제가 늘 강조하는 거지만, 개인컴이나 소형서버에서 스왑이 500메가 이상 돌고있으면 이미 맛탱이 가는 중이 아닐까 싶어요... 리붓이 필요한 상황...
<eb3ha4el> Seony: 아.. 그럼 동면은 사실상 컴퓨터 전원완전히 꺼버리는것과 똑같은데 램자료만 하드에 저장되는건가요?
<Ponics_OTL> 개인용 데탑에서 정말 미친척하고 3D 렌더링이나 기타 거시기 한걸 거시기 하지 않는 이상이면..
<Seony> eb3ha4el: 그런 셈이죠. 램에 상주해있는 데이터만 옮기는 거죠...
<eb3ha4el> Seony: 호오... 편하겠네요.. 사실 전 하드를 거의 50기가 이상 안써서..
<ndsin> 서버에서 절전모드 쓸 일이 있나요?
<Seony> eb3ha4el: 근데, 그것 때문에 키고 끌 때마다 하드디스크 읽어대면, 가뜩이나 느린 넷북이 더 느리겠죠...
<eb3ha4el> Seony: 아 그렇군요.. 부팅이 더 느리군요
<Ponics_OTL> 훔.. 스왑이 꼭 하이버네이션 때문에 잡는건 아니므로... 이야기의 오해가 생길수도 있겠군효.. 죄송~!
<Seony> 큰 서버는 안봐서 모르겠지만, 렘 2기가짜리의 소형서버의 경우도 스왑이 500메가 이상 돈다면 거진 리붓이 필요한다거나 뭔가 조치가 취해져야할 상황 아닌가요?
<Seony> 이거 IT관련 직종으로 직장경험이 없으니 알 수가 없네요.
<ndsin> 음
<ndsin> 스왑을 많이 쓴다는 자체가
<ndsin> 메모리가 후달린다는 뜻인데
<ndsin> 메모리가 후달려서 데이터를 메모리에 적재하지 못하고 스왑으로 돌리게 되면 스왑으로 내려간 데이터를 다시 사용하기 위해선 메모리에 적재시켜야하는데 이때 io가 발생이 메모리에 비해서 무지 느려서 성능저하가 발생하게 되는데...
<ndsin> 예전에 메모리 용량이 적어서 몇십메가 몇백메가 하던 시절에는 메모리가 당연히 달리니 스왑의 역활이 컸지만
<ndsin> 지금은 메모리가 충분히 커져서 스왑이 비중이 줄어든건 사실이죠
<ndsin> 스왑을 늘리기보다는 메모리 용량 늘리는게 현명한 처사입니다
<eb3ha4el> ndsin: io 라고 하시면 램이랑 하드 사이에 데이터 주고받는것 말씀하시는건가요?
<ndsin> 네
<eb3ha4el> 예
<Seony> eb3ha4el: Input / Output
<ndsin> free 명령어 써보시면
<Seony> ndsin: 제 말이 그말.. ㅎㅎ 개인용 데탑이나 넷북에서의 500메가 이상 스왑 IO는 분명 속도에 지장을 주는 수준이라고 보거든요...
<ndsin> 스왑하고 메모리 상태 확인할 수 있는데
<ndsin> 거기서 mem에 free 부분은 중요하지 않아요
<ndsin> free가 적다고 해서 어 내 메모리가 많이 부족하구나 하고 생각하시면 안되고
<ndsin> cached를 보셔야 되요
<ndsin> 실제로 리눅스는 왠만하면 데이터를 메모리에 적재되면 잘 내리지 않아요
<ndsin> 윈도우로 보자면 프로그램 많이 실행히시면 메모리 사용량 늘어나고 종료시키면 줄어드는데
<ndsin> 리눅스는 종료시켜도 메모리 사용량 반환이 안됩니다
<eb3ha4el> 그렇군요
<ndsin> 그 상태로 또 사용할지 모르니 그대로 메모리에 적재(캐쉬)해두는 편이거든요
<eb3ha4el> 그럼 Used 와 cached 차이가..
<eb3ha4el> 아 그렇군요
<eb3ha4el> 음
<ndsin> used는 실제 사용하고 있는거고
<ndsin> cached는 이미 한번 사용되었던 적이있어서 데이터가 남아 있는건데, 재 사용될 가능성이 있으니 메모리에서 안내리는거죠
<eb3ha4el> 네
<ndsin> 그래서 캐쉬된 영역이 부족하거나 그러면 재사용도가 낮은 곳을 새로운 데이터로 올려서 교체하는겁니다
<ndsin> 지웠다가 쓰는게 아니라 덮어쓰는 생각으로 하시면 될듯
<Seony> eb3ha4el: 별로 고민 안하셔도 되는 게, 주기적으로 캐시를 비워주는 명령어를 돌리시면 되요.
<ndsin> 안돌려도 됩니다
<ndsin> 재사용도가 낮은 것부터 교체되니까요
<Seony> 네. 어지간해서는 스왑을 쓸 일이 거의 없지싶은데요...
<eb3ha4el> Seony: 아 혹시 저 걱정하시는것이라면(퍽;) 지금은 그냥 궁금해서 이야기하는것이라....
<Seony> 네 :)
<eb3ha4el> 근데 버퍼랑 캐시랑 뭐가 다른가요
<eb3ha4el> 비슷한걸루알고잇는데..
<ndsin> 같은 개념입니다
<Seony> 전 이만 자러갑니다.
<eb3ha4el> 그렇군요
<Seony> 시간이 너무 늦어서...
<eb3ha4el> seony: 안녕히주무세요
<Seony> 네. 이따 또 뵙겠습니다.
<ndsin> 캐시는 cpu와 메모리 사이의 속도차이를 개선하기 위해 사용되는 것이고
<ndsin> 버퍼는 다른 장치에서의 속도차이를 개선하기 위한 것이니까요
<eb3ha4el> 아 그렇군요
<eb3ha4el> 감사합니다..
<ndsin> 자 그럼 이제 정보이용료를 지불할 차례입니다
<eb3ha4el> ㅎㅎㅎ
<eb3ha4el> (쌩~)
<ndsin> 세상에 공짜가 어딨음!
<drake_kr> 여기요
<ndsin> 이사람들 날강도 ㅜㅜ
<ndsin> 살려주세요 카드값이 예상보다 너무 많이 나왔...........
<eb3ha4el> 읔
<grr> 키보드 사실때 100원 입금해주시면..
<lyuso> 아 자러가셧구나
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> cache는 적중률이고
<drake_kr> buffer는 병목현상을 줄이기 위한거
<Ponics_OTL> 역시 초천재들의 대화는 언제 봐도 흥미진진 합니다...
<drake_kr> 그중에서 Ponics님이 가장 천재져
<Ponics_OTL> drake_kr: / 헛.. 저같은 초허접 콤맹을 직접 보셨으면서도.... 그렇게 말씀하시면 이방의 천재 고수분들이 박장대소 합니다..
<ndsin> 후음
<ndsin> 일할맛 안날때는
<ndsin> 어떻게 해야될까요
<lyuso> 세미나에서 포닉스옹은 초천재......
<drake_kr> 초천재 Ponics님
<ndsin> 1.사직한다. 2.휴직한다. 3.농땡이친다 4.이직한다.
<Ponics_OTL> ndsin: / 일할맛 안나시면 일할맛 날때까지 일을 하시면....
<Ponics_OTL> 전국구 주유소옹 / 버럭~! 주유소옹은 기름값이나 쫌!
<drake_kr> 역시 초천재 Ponics님 일할맛 안날때의 해결방법도 제시해주시고..
<n1d2s3i4n5> 대화내용 로그 남으니 혹시 몰라서 넥네임 일시 변경...
<Ponics_OTL> drake_kr: / 저는 우리 가카의 열열한 빠~! 이옵니다... 안되면 말고... 입니다..
<n1d2s3i4n5> 연봉협상 지나고 3개월만에 회사 분위기가 썩어서 일할맛 안나는데
<drake_kr> 역시 초천재 Ponics님 가카도 사랑하시고~
<n1d2s3i4n5> 사원 입장에서 회사에 돈내놔라 지를수도 없고........
<n1d2s3i4n5> 진짜 3년차만 됐어도.......... 지르는데.......
<Ponics_OTL> drake_kr: / 저 초허접 콤맹 입니다... 꾸벅~!
<n1d2s3i4n5> 회사에 돈을 더 달라고 요구할 생각인데
<drake_kr> Ponics :: 저도 초허접 콤맹의 발톱때 입니다 꾸벅~
<drake_kr> 12345 :: 이직 준비를 하시는게 이득이지 않을까요
<lyuso> 흐음.......
<n1d2s3i4n5> 이제 지금 회사 1년 됐고 지금 준비중인 것들이 있어서 지금 이직한다면 제 개인적으로 손해보는게 꽤 많아서 ㅜㅜ 고민중이에요
<drake_kr> 선심 쓰듯이 연봉 한 150 올려주면서 생색 낼거 다 내니까..
<lyuso> 어느 체널에서 이런말을 들었어요
<n1d2s3i4n5> 학사 진행중인게 올 10월에 끝나고, 이번달에 CI검색방지SSP 시험 있고...
<lyuso> 네 월급이 100만 오르려면, 나로인해 얻은 회사의 이득이 1억이여야 한다라나뭐라나
<drake_kr> 제 아는 동생넘이
<n1d2s3i4n5> 올 연봉협상에 대한불만이 있었지만 제 상황이 이직할 준비가 덜 되었기 때문에 1년만 더 참고 있을려고 했는데
<drake_kr> 월급 150 올려받기 위해서 회사에 20% 매출을 더 올렸다고 합니다..
<Ponics_OTL> 오.. 150마논 업글... 그럼 대략 1개월에 10만원 정도 인상인데. 여기서 세금 공제 하고 나면.. 아마도.. 약 7~8 마논 인상 된...
<drake_kr> 직원이 40명 정도 되는 회사인데도 그렇다고 합니다
<drake_kr> 아니 월급이 아니라 연봉..
<n1d2s3i4n5> 연봉협상이후 이직자가 2명 발생했고, 3번째 이직자를 막기 위해서 회사에서 파격적인 조건을 내걸었더군요
<n1d2s3i4n5> 그래서 지금 3번째 이직자는 갈팡질팡하고 있고, 다음주쯤에 결정을 할 듯 한데
<drake_kr> 그 이직자와 친하게 지내세요
<n1d2s3i4n5> 회사에서는 제가 4번째 이직자가 될까봐 얼마전에 면담을 하긴 했습니다
<drake_kr> 그냥 친하게 지내세요
<n1d2s3i4n5> 매우 친해요
<drake_kr> ^_^
<drake_kr> 회사에서는 발등에 불이겠군요
<n1d2s3i4n5> 3번째 이직자에게 그만한 조건을 내걸었는데 4번째 이직자가 될수도 있는 저에게는 아무것도 대우 안해준다고 하면 매우 화나지 않겠습니까?
<n1d2s3i4n5> 그래서 제가 지난주에 회사에서 일도 안하고, 근무시간에 밖에 나가서 커피마시고 오고 바람쐬고 오고 했습니다
<drake_kr> 쓸모없는 인간이 되느니 이직하겠다 <- 전제조건 확립되었군요
<Ponics_OTL> 그럼 그 3번째 이직자 타이틀을 빼앗아 오세욘... 님이 3번째 이직자로 등극 하시는 겁니다..
<drake_kr> 역시 초천재 Ponics님
<lyuso> 으음
<drake_kr> 경험에서 우러나오는
<n1d2s3i4n5> 3번째와 4번째인 저는 회사에서 비중이 매우 큽니다
<lyuso> 매우 친해요라.....
<n1d2s3i4n5> 그래서 회사에서 불안해하는거죠
<lyuso> 무섭
<n1d2s3i4n5> 3번째 이직예정자가 이직하겠다고 하고 면담을 하고 나서 바로 저도 면담할정도로.........
<Ponics_OTL> 자... 3번이나 4번이냐... 3번을 잡는다면.. 이럴때 님께서는 3번째 되겠다고 선언을 하세요...
<n1d2s3i4n5> 문제는 3번째는 다른 곳이 정해졌으니 이직하겠다고 했던 것인데
<n1d2s3i4n5> 저는 아직 정해지지 않았습니다.
<lyuso> 빨리 구하시는것도....
<Ponics_OTL> 머 어차피 3번의 조건 과 4번의 조건 이 같아야 하는데.. 차별을 할것이 뻔합니다...
<n1d2s3i4n5> 구하는 것은 어렵지 않은데, 문제는 지금 이직할때 대우하고 내년에 학사 채우고 이직하는 것은 분명 제 개인적으로 엄청난 차이를 보일텐데... 그것때문에 쉽사리 이직을 결정 못하고 있어요
<lyuso> 네에.....
<Ponics_OTL> 훔... 그럼 쉬세요.. 학사 딸때 까지..
<Ponics_OTL> 머 어차피 한꺼번에 2마리 토깽이 잡는다고 하지만.. 그거다 개구라 이고 뻥입니다..
<drake_kr> 역시 초천재 Ponics님 해법을 제시해 주시는군여
<n1d2s3i4n5> 그래서
<n1d2s3i4n5> 지난주에 이직 자리를 좀 알아봤습니다
<Ponics_OTL> 한꺼번에 2마리 토깽이를 잡을때는 둘다 같은 조건의 이익을 따졌을때 이야기 이고.. 두마리 토깽이중에 하나는 이익이 작다 그런데 구지 2개를 다 잡으려고 하는 노력이 더 많이 소비 된다면..
<lyuso> 맞는말이네요...
<Ponics_OTL> 하나 버리세염... 그게 현명하고 이익 입니다..
<n1d2s3i4n5> 지금 회사 관두게 되어도 분명 다른 곳은 갈수 있는데, 당연히 아직 준비가 약간은 덜 됐으니 제가 생각했던 이직으로 인한 연봉상승 효과는 크게 못볼꺼 같습니다..
<n1d2s3i4n5> 그래서 노리는게 지금 회사에서 인정받고 있으니, 그걸 빌미로 최대한 더 받아내고 싶은 것인데
<n1d2s3i4n5> 어제 술자리가 있어서 그때 말할려고 했는데
<eb3ha4el> 다들 컴퓨터쪽에 종사하시나요..?
<n1d2s3i4n5> 갑자기 회식 분위기가 되고 그래서 말을 못했습니다 ㅜㅜㅜㅜㅜㅜㅜㅜㅜ
<Ponics_OTL> 자자.. 1번 토깽이 : 지금 회사에 남아서 나중에 차별 대우 받았다는 것에 광분해 할것이냐..
<Ponics_OTL> 2번 토깽이 : 다른곳으로 이직을 해서 일하는데는 속편하지만.. 학사 졸업이 아니라서 연봉이 좀 적다..
<Ponics_OTL> 선택은 DIY 입니다..
<n1d2s3i4n5> 일단 그래도 지금 회사에 질러보고 나가던지 참던지 하는게 좋겠죠?
<n1d2s3i4n5> 지금 상황에서 제가 최소 마지노선 잡는게 300 더 달라고 할껍니다
<n1d2s3i4n5> 그 이하면 100% 나가기로 마음 먹구요
<n1d2s3i4n5> 최대는 500입니다
<Ponics_OTL> 3번 주자가 님보다 스킬면에서 뛰어 난가효 ?
<n1d2s3i4n5> 서로 용호쌍박입니다
<n1d2s3i4n5> 다만 저보다 직급면에서는 훨 높죠
<n1d2s3i4n5> 전 사원이고 3번 주자는 대리니까
<Ponics_OTL> 훔.. 그렇군효... 그럼 님이 원하는 연봉 업글 가능성은 희박 할듯 합니다..
<n1d2s3i4n5> 사실
<n1d2s3i4n5> 3번 주자가 이직 한다고 회사에 말하면서 제 상황이 급 달라졌었습니다
<n1d2s3i4n5> 3번 주자는 100% 이직하기로 마음 먹고 회사에 말한거였고
<Ponics_OTL> 3번주자가 나가도... 임원진에서는 님과 3번 주자의 평가에서는 아무래도 차이가 있다고 판단 합니다.. 그 기준이 바로 직급이죠...
<n1d2s3i4n5> 1번 2번 3번 주자가 하던 업무를 4번 주자인 제가 모두 할줄 알고, 이상한게 또 저만 할줄 아는 업무들이 많았습니다....
<n1d2s3i4n5> 그래서 당연히 제가 재협상의 여지가 높다고 판단하고 지를려고 했는데 그 사이 3번 주자에 파격조건으로 3번주자가 나갈지 안나갈지 갈팡질팡하는 상황이 되버린거죠
<n1d2s3i4n5> 나간다면 100% 회사는 제 눈치보는 상황이 되는건데
<n1d2s3i4n5> 3번 주자가 안나간다면 한 70% 비율로 눈치가 줄어들겠죠
<Ponics_OTL> 3번주자가 안나간다면.. 님은 도토리가 될 가능성이 높습니다...
<Ponics_OTL> 일단 3번주자가 직급이 높기에...
<DingGGu> Seony^Server 맥 패널이뭔가요?
<n1d2s3i4n5> 3번 주자에게 파격 조건으로 제시된 내용에 대해서 금전적으로 계산하면 2년간 2(검색방지)0000만원이 넘습니다
<n1d2s3i4n5> 그에 비하면 제가 300~500 달라는건 세발의 피인거죠
<n1d2s3i4n5> 그런 상황이니 사실 저는 일단 지르긴 지를껀데
<n1d2s3i4n5> 제가 나가겠다고 협박하는 상황은 아닐꺼고
<n1d2s3i4n5> 1~2 주자가 퇴직함으로써 제가 그 업무를 맡게 됐고, 그러므로 상황이 달라졌으니 더 챙겨주었으면 좋겠다고 이야기할려고 합니다
<Ponics_OTL> 3번주자가 회사를 나갔다는 전제 하에 님의 요구가 받아 들여 질것입니다...
<n1d2s3i4n5> 상황 = 연봉계약하던 시기
<Ponics_OTL> 그게 아니라면.. 님의 요구는 바로 이그노어 될 가능성이 높습니다..
<n1d2s3i4n5> 그래서 챙겨진다면 당연히 성공적인거고, 안챙겨진다면 일단 수용하고, 미리 알아봤던 이직자리쪽에  이력서 내볼 생각입니다
<Ponics_OTL> 3번주자가 나가고 님이 요구하더라도.. 아마도 님의 요구에 최대 70% 까지는 수용될 가능성이 높습니다..
<n1d2s3i4n5> 3번 주자가 제 떡밥을 많이 깔아놨습니다
<n1d2s3i4n5> 3번주자는 당연히 나갈껄 예상하고 저하고 친했기 때문에 최대한 제가 대우 받을 수 있도록 회사에 덕밥 깔아놨습니다
<n1d2s3i4n5> 자기는 나갈 상황이었고, 그러니 4번주자인 저를 회사입장에서보면 잡아야하지 않겠냐고 회사에 말했었고
<n1d2s3i4n5> 회사는 회사도 수긍했습니다. 안나가도록 후반기에 직급 올려주고 상여로 챙겨줄수있도록 고려중이다라고 이야기 했다더군요
<n1d2s3i4n5> 일단 떡밥 다 깔린 상황이라 제가 이제 직접적으로 이야기해서 확답을 받을 생각이었습니다
<n1d2s3i4n5> 후흐
<n1d2s3i4n5> 다음주부터 3주간 외근이라 직접적으로 말할 기회가 없어져서... 아무래도 메일을 통한 생각을 전달해야될 듯한데
<n1d2s3i4n5> 불씨가 한번 짚혀지니 마음이 흐트러져서 일하기 참 힘들군요
<Ponics_OTL> 버닝 하세요~!
<lyuso> 으음.....
<lyuso> 그 상태로 오래 있으면 안좋은데.... 빨리 뭔가 저질러야...
<n1d2s3i4n5> 만일 최악의 경우로 이직을 하게 된다면
<Ponics_OTL> 전국구 주유소옹 / 주유소옹은 전기로 ㅂㅌ 짓좀 고만 하삼... 어케 단상으로 3상을 .... 그건 ㅂㅌ 짓임..
<n1d2s3i4n5> 2년 내에 회사 두곳을 다니다가 그만두는 꼴이군요 ㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 지금은 idle 이라서 상관없어요.
<eb3ha4el> 근데 nld23s3i4n5 님
<n1d2s3i4n5> 네
<eb3ha4el> 혹시 컴퓨터분야쪽에서 일하세요?
<n1d2s3i4n5> 네
<eb3ha4el> 그렇군요... 죄송하지만 그쪽분야는 취업이 어때요? 그러니까 뭐.. 그쪽도 되게 어려운가요?
<eb3ha4el> 당연히 사람나름이겠찌만.. 전반적인 산업분위기가..
<n1d2s3i4n5> 중견기업이나 대기업은 취업하기 어렵지만, 중소기업이라면 취업하기 쉬운 편입니다
<n1d2s3i4n5> 중견기업이나 대기업에 비해 중소기업은 당연히 연봉이 더 적지요
<eb3ha4el> 그렇군요.. 다른분야보다 특별히 더 힘든정도는 아닌가보군요...
<eb3ha4el> 네
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<ndsin> 안녕하세요
<Ponics_OTL> 헉.. 초천재 밀옹~!
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, 안녕하세요
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 왜 이제서야 오셨습니까? 어제도 .... 그제도...
<yemharc> 오늘하고 내일 저녁까진 못올거같네요 ㅎㅎ
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 초천재 밀옹의 깨알같은 콤뿌따 강의...
<lyuso> 깨알....
<yemharc> .....깨알 (...)
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 오늘은 콤뿌따의 어떠한 강의를 해주실런지효 ?
<yemharc> 길게는 못할거같은데요;;
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 어여 콤뿌따 강의 하여 주세욘..
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ;;
<yemharc> 뭘 바라시옵니까
<ndsin> 콤푸타 하면서 연봉상스하는 방법...
<yemharc> ndsin, 한 회사에 오래 있으면 오릅니다 (..)
<drake_kr> http://goofygifs.com/2011/05/funny-gifs-do-want-2/
<ndsin> ㅋㅋ
<lyuso> ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 자 필기준비 다했사옵니다.. 어여 명강의를 시작하여 주옵소서..
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ;;
<lyuso> (기대기대)
<yemharc> drake_kr, 라이트세이버 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, 뭘 듣고 싶으십니까 ㅇㅅㅇa...
<drake_kr> <- opengl ES가 알고싶어용
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / cpu 구조 및 레지스터들의 특성에 대하여 알고 싶습니다..
<lyuso> 그리고 둘만의 쿼리로 명강의
<drake_kr> http://www.eecs.umich.edu/~panalyzer/pdfs/ARM_doc.pdf
<lyuso> 앜ㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 이 문서는
<yemharc> 이건 또 제가 무서워하는 CPU 구조를;;;
<drake_kr> 지금와서 cpu 구조에 대해 알아야 할 필요성을 느끼질 못하겠는데요 저는
<drake_kr> 역시 초천재 Ponics님은 하드웨어에도 통달하시려고 하시나 봅니다
<yemharc> 아니 그것보다 CPU구조를 들어가면 쉽게 설명하는게 사실상 불가능해요;;
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 막연히 cpu 구조라고 하면... 좀 그렇니... 80x86 계열로 한정 지어서 강의 하여 주옵소서..
<lyuso> 저도 cpu 구조는 알아야 하는데.....
<lyuso> 역시 초천재 포닉옹
<yemharc> 음...
<drake_kr> 흠 Z80 -> 68000 -> 4004로 공부했지만 별 쓸모는 없었습니다..
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, 그런 문제가 아니지요.
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 제가 초허접 콤맹이다보니.. 문득... 내가 쓰는 콤뿌따의 머리구조가 어케 되었을까? 하는 궁금증이 생겼사옵니다..
<yemharc> CPU 구조라는건 되려 계열별로 설명하게 되면 원리 설명이 안되지 않습니까
<drake_kr> 초천재 Ponics님은 원래 다 알고있는 내용 아닙니까
<yemharc> 되려 어떤 계열 CPU건간에 공통적인 부분을 설명해야 비로소 CPU의 구조겠죠
<lyuso> 게이트 부터 cpu  까지 가야하는군요
<lyuso> 멀다!
<Ponics_OTL> drake_kr: / 저 초허접 콤맹이옵니다.. 알면 구치 초천재 밀옹에게 물어볼 이유가... 없겠지요..
<yemharc> 여튼 뭐...... 어느샌가 이리 된거같습니다만 그냥 간단히 말하겠습니다. 사실 제가 보기엔 이런 부분은 drake_kr 님께서 더 자세히 아실거 같습니다마는;;
<drake_kr> http://www.datasheetarchive.com/Indexer/Datasheet-020/DSA00349856.html
<yemharc> 컴퓨터의 시초는 좀 뜬금없지만 전파통신으로 거슬러 올라갑니다.
<yemharc> 이건 간단히 말하면 전파를 이용해 서로 거리가 떨어져 있는 곳들이 통신을 하는 기술이었죠. (최초의 이론정립 실험에서는 번개를 이용했다는 소리도 있습니다. 불가능했겠지만요)
<yemharc> 이 기술이 발전하면서 '이걸 한 곳에 모아 기계끼리 통신 시키면 어떨까...'라는 생각으로 만들어진 녀석들이 생겨납니다.
<yemharc> 보통 알고 있는 걸로 치면 첫 완성품은 진공관이 되려나요
<yemharc> 진공관은 간단히 설명하면 지금의 CPU같은 하드웨어의 회로를 거~대한 방 안에 회로를 만들고 각 스위치가 되는 부분에 전구를 설치해서 전기신호를 통해 기계를 제어한겁니다
<yemharc> 지금으로 치면 프로그램이 CPU를 돌리는 일을 이 전구(진공관)들이 대신한거죠
<yemharc> 여튼 역사 강의는 아니니 후루룩 넘어가서
<yemharc> 지금의 집적회로라고 할 만한 트랜지스터의 시대가 옵니다.
<yemharc> 이때부터 실질적인 회로의 소형화가 시작된거죠.
<yemharc> 트랜지스터가 지나고 지금 우리가 말하는 '기판에 찍어내는' 집적회로가 나오고
<yemharc> LSI니 VLSI니 등등 여러가지 기술들이 등장합니다.
<yemharc> 트랜지스터 시절에 CPU라는 하드웨어의 개념이 나오고 시제품이 등장합니다.
<yemharc> 이게 회로 4세대인 집적회로 시대부터 우리가 보통 알고 있는 CPU의 시대가 시작되죠
<ndsin> drake_kr // 링크해주신 ARM doc 문서 보면 ARM7TDMI에 대한 내용인데 ARM7TDMI은 주로 어디에 사용된 칩셋인가요?
<ndsin> 일반 pc에도 사용되었나요?
<drake_kr> http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=j1128w&logNo=30085107679
<ndsin> 핸드폰이나
<yemharc> 그래서 CPU의 작동 구조는 일견 복잡해 보이지만 실제 구동원리 자체는 그 옛날 진공관 시절과 하등 다를게 없다고 봐도 무방합니다. (전체 구조는 물론 복잡해 졌습니다)
<drake_kr> arm7은 보통 32MB 이하의 메모리를 가지는 핸드헬드에 많이 사용되었지요
<yemharc> 회로를 구성하고, 그 회로에 전기 신호가 흐르는 것을 이용해 작동하는거죠.
<ndsin> ARM7TDMI가 armv7를 의미하는건가요?
<yemharc> 그리고 이 '진공관에 불이 들어오고 안 들어오고 (스위치 on/off)' 하는 것을 구현하는 것이 '반도체'입니다.
<yemharc> 여튼 그래서 CPU의 시대가 열렸습니다.
<yemharc> CPU의 구조도 크게 2가지 타입으로 나뉘는데 CISC와 RISC라고 합니다.
<yemharc> 간단히 말하면 CISC는 복잡하고 RISC는 CISC에서 자주 쓰이는 부분만 추려서 간단하게 만든겁니다.
<drake_kr> http://dcinside.egloos.com/2401148 <- 참고하세요
<drake_kr> arm7의 분기입니다..
<yemharc> CPU는 자신의 회로 구조 자체가 일종의 '계산기'인 구조를 지니고 있습니다.
<yemharc> 그리고 프로그래밍 등에서 쓰이는 CPU 제어 함수 등이 이 계산기를 작동하게 하는거죠
<yemharc> 컴퓨터는 기본적으로 한 방향으로 움직이고, 동시에 여러가지를 처리하지 못합니다.
<ndsin> drake_kr 흠 링크 주신게 잉여들을 위한 프로그래밍 2 - 그럼 이제 뭘하는거야 이거 맞나요?
<ndsin> 여기에는 armv7에 대한건 없는데..
<yemharc> 한 방향이라는건 무조건 순차적으로 계산한다는 말이고, 동시에 여러가지를 못 한다는 말은 무조건 한번에 한가지만을 작동한다는 말입니다.
<drake_kr> ndsin :: 지금 cpu에 대해 설명하시는것에 대해서 부연설명으로 조금 읽으시면 괜찮을듯 하여 링크하였습니다
<yemharc> drake_kr, 제가 말하다 틀린부분 있으면 지적좀 해주세요 :)
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 그러다보면 카오스가 될것입니다 그냥 진행하세요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> drake_kr, 으잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ;;
<lyuso> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 컴퓨터 프로그래밍이란 : "당신은 전선 수천만 개를 가지고 있습니다. 자, 그걸 갖고 5 + 3을 계산해 보세요."
<yemharc> drake_kr, 맞습니다.
<lyuso> 그리고 전선이 미리 이어진 것이 나오고.....
<yemharc> CPU 안에는 '계산기'가 있다고 말했는데, 이 계산기도 사실은 그렇게 똑똑한 계산기인건 아닙니다.
<yemharc> 그저 0101010101의 반복인거죠
<ndsin> drake_kr ARM doc 문서 주신거 감사합니다. 설명이 깔끔하게 되어 있네요
<drake_kr> 더하기만 할줄 아는 계산기지요
<yemharc> 다만 이 계산기들이 여러가지 모여 있어서 서로 나름대로 상승효과를 내는거구요
<drake_kr> ndsin :: 구글링해서 찾았을 뿐입니다.. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 에......여기부터 슬슬 쓸데없이 어려운 말들이 들어가야 하는데........
<drake_kr> 음 웬지 제 책의 내용을 가지고 강의를 해도 될듯 싶군요
<yemharc> drake_kr, 사실 CPU관련은 드레이크님이 훨씬 잘 알고 계신다고 봅니다;;
<drake_kr> 우리도 cpu를 만들수 있습니다 <-
<yemharc> 전 그렇게까지 깊게 들어가 본 일은 없어서요
<lyuso> 릴레이로 CPU 를 만들어요?
<drake_kr> 넵
<drake_kr> 릴레이로 램도 만들지요
<lyuso> 제우스 프로젝트 생각나네요.
<drake_kr> 근데 저는 머리가 돌이라 책을 보고 설명을 해야 해서
<lyuso> (전 사실, 만들어요? 다음에 [네 만듭니다] 라고 할려고 했는데 느렸)
<yemharc> lyuso, 사실 컴퓨터 부품들을 직접 만드는게 어려운건 아닙니다. 다만 문제는 '크기'인거죠
<drake_kr> 크기와 속도..
<yemharc> drake_kr, 그렇죠
<lyuso> 크기도 그렇지만.... 만드는데 들어가는 기계도 상당하죠..
<lyuso> canon 노광기라던지
<lyuso> 현상기라던지...
<drake_kr> 별달리 들어가진 않습니다
<yemharc> lyuso, CPU와 같은 일을 하는 기계는 레고로도 만들 수 있어요
<drake_kr> 빵판에 트랜지스터 몇개면 되지요
<lyuso> 네에....
<drake_kr> 모니터도 LED로 만들수 있습니다
<drake_kr> 640x480짜리 모니터를 만든다 치고 LED가 10원이라고 쳤을때
<drake_kr> LED값만 얼마가 들까요
<lyuso> 비싸죠.
<drake_kr> 천만원 가까이 들어가지요
<yemharc> 음......어쨌든 계속해서......
<yemharc> CPU 구조를 이해하려면 일단 어쩔 수 없이 이 전문용어를 기억해야 합니다. 프로세서 레지스터입니다.
<yemharc> 이 프로세서 레지스터는 쉽게 말하면 '계산중에 잠깐 내용을 적어놓는 화이트보드'라고 보시면 되겠습니다.
<yemharc> 암산으로만 하면 힘들잖아요 :)
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 아니, 기본적으로 암산이 안됩니다..
<yemharc> drake_kr, 네, 그러니까 암산으로'만' 인거죠
<ndsin> drake_kr // ARM7TDMI 칩은 armv4하고 armv5에 적용되었다는군요 armv7가 아니라서 조금 아쉽네요...
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 헉.... 그렇쿤효... 레지스터의 역활이 계산중에 잠깐 내용을 적어 놓는 화이트 보드 역활 이군효.. 적자..
<lyuso> 폰 노이만 구조에서
<lyuso> 암산은 불가능......
<yemharc> ㅠㅠ...나름 재밌게 설명하려고 했던 부분인데 정확한 표현이 필요했군요
<yemharc> 정정합니다. 암산으로만 하면 힘들잖아요 :) -> <drake_kr> 기본적으로 CPU는 암산을 못합니다.
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 그럼 어큐뮬레이터 도 화이트 보드 역활 인가효 ?
<yemharc> 어큐뮬레이터는 조금 틀리다고 알고 있습니다.
<lyuso> 어큐뮬레이터는 유압 관련 기계 아니던가요
<drake_kr> 일단 직역을 하면 "누산기"입니다.
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 레지스터들 중에는 각각의 특화된 장치라고 해야 하나 모듈이라고 해야 하나 아무튼 그것들하고 전용으로 통신 하는 역활로 알고 있사옵니다..
<drake_kr> 기능은 : 더하기, 빼기, 곱하기, 나누기 등의 연산을 한 결과 등을 일시적으로 저장해 두는 레지스터
<ndsin> 흠
<ndsin> 왜 안오는걸까요
<yemharc> 이그그...;;
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 예를 들자면.. 연산을 전문으로 하는 어큐뮬레이터 하고는 AX 레지스터가 가장 잘 통신 하는걸로 알고 있사옵니다..
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 그리고 시스템 클럭 및 카운터 는 CX  레지스터 가 담당 하는 걸로...
<yemharc> 그렇게 깊은 부분까지는 제가 실력이 짧아 자세히는 모르겠네요
<ndsin> AX는 16비트 시절이고 지금 32비트 시스템이 주류라 EAX가 사용됩니다
<lyuso> ....... (전혀 모르겠다)
<lyuso> (실력이 짧구나)
<yemharc> 음....저렇게 전문적인 부분까지는 모르겠으니 나름 '일반적인 구조'에 관해 말해보겠습니다.
<yemharc> 레지스터도 나름 용도가 있는데요
<drake_kr> ndsin :: http://data.drake.kr/pdf/ARM%20system-on-chip%20Architecture.rar
<yemharc> 데이터, 메모리 주소, 범용, 부동 소수점, 상수, 특수(명령과 색인)
<Ponics_OTL> ndsin: / EAX 는 AX 레지스터의 확장 레지스터로써.. 16bit + 16bit 레지스터 구조로 구성되어 있지효..
<drake_kr> 역시 초천재 Ponics님
<ndsin> 네
<yemharc> 대충 이 정도가 일반적이고 공통적인 레지스터의 구성입니다
<ndsin> 맞습니다
<yemharc> 데이터 레지스터는 '정수'값을 취급합니다.
<lyuso> 역시 포닉스님 초천재
<ndsin> 그 외에 ECX, EDX, EDI, ESI, ESP, EIP가 대표적이죠
<yemharc> 주소 레지스터는 말 그대로 컴퓨터 메모리의 주소값을 저장합니다. 다만, 속도 상승을 위해 색인 레지스터를 사용하는 녀석들도 있습니다
<Ponics_OTL> ndsin: / EAX = EAL , EAH 로 구성되어 있어서... 정말 단순한 비트 연산할때는 EAX 보다는 AX 레지스터가 더 빠릅니다..
<yemharc> 범용 레지스터는 데이터의 정수값과 메모리 주소 모두를 취급합니다
<yemharc> 부동 소수점 레지스터는 말 그대로 부동 소수점만을 취급합니다.
<drake_kr> 그런데 EAX까지 가는거라면 이미 강좌를 진행하는 수준보다는 크게 앞서나가 있는 느낌이 드는데요
<drake_kr> 역시 초천재 Ponics님은 다르십니다
<lyuso> 뭔가 어려운 영어들이 살짝 섞인듯 한듯하네요
<yemharc> 흔히 CPU 벤치마크에서 부동 소수점 연산이니 하는 부분의 그 녀석이지요
<ndsin> 실제 32비트 시스템 구조에서는 AL이나 AH로 16비트 단위로 끊어서 연산은 잘 안하구요
<lyuso> 역시 초천재 포닉스옹....
<ndsin> 32비트 단위로 많이 사용됩니다
<yemharc> 상수 레지스터는 0이나 1......그러니까 on이냐 off냐 하는 '상태'를 저장합니다.
<yemharc> 이건 쉽게 말하면 계산값이 true냐 false냐를 저장하는거죠
<yemharc> 특수 레지스터는 두 가지로 갈리는데 명령 레지스터와 색인 레지스터입니다.
<yemharc> 명령 레지스터는......CPU는 기본적으로 자신을 제어하기 위한 명령어를 가지고 있습니다. 이 명령어를 저장하는겁니다.
<drake_kr> 엔신님 파일 받으셨나요
<ndsin> 아뇨 ㅜㅜ
<ndsin> Forbidden 나와요 ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> 쉽게 말하면 업무로 공문이 내려온걸 벽에 붙여놓은겁니다
<lyuso> 저도 forbidden
<yemharc> 그리고 그 공문에 있는 일을 다 처리하면 서류를 떼내구요
<drake_kr> 다시용
<yemharc> 색인 레지스터는 주소 레지스터와 하는 일이 비슷하면서 틀린데
<Ponics_OTL> ndsin: / 32bit 연산은 데이터의 글쎄효... 무조건 32bit 로 다 한다는건 좀 비효율적이지 않나효 ? 어차피 FFFFh 값 이하의 연산은 AX 로 하나 EAX 로 연산 하건 결과는 같다고 생각 합니다.
<yemharc> 주소 레지스터는 뭐가 됐든 메모리 주소값을 저장하는데 색인 레지스터는 프로세서의 요청에 반응해서 요청이 온 프로세서의 메모리 주소값을 저장하고 있죠
<drake_kr> 지금은 다운로드 잘 되지요?
<drake_kr> 초천재 Ponics님 지금 효율에 대해 따지시면 yemharc님이 강의를 하시기 힘들어질거라고 생각하는데요.
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 이미 다들 저보다 잘 아시는 분들인지라 뭐
<lyuso> 전 아닌데....
<yemharc> 이긍;;
<yemharc> lyuso, 지금 나이가 어떻게 되시나요?
<lyuso> 1992년생입니다.
<drake_kr> 오
<Ponics_OTL> drake_kr: / 아.. 제가 초허접 콤맹이다 보니... 초고수님의 강의의 큰 흐름에 대해서 방해를 하여 미안합니다.
<ndsin> Ponics_OTL // 32비트인 x86 계열에서는 메모리 어드레싱이 32비트 단위로 이루어지기 때문에 16비트 단위로 데이터를 읽어도 나머지 16비트는 버려야합니다
<lyuso> 대학 중퇴구요.
<yemharc> 음....그럼 간단하게 설명해 드릴 수 있습니다.
<yemharc> 자, 미분이나 적분같은 고등 수학은 복잡하죠?
<yemharc> 단순한 사칙연산만으로는 계산이 정말 힘들잖아요
<ndsin> 실제로 c언어에서 char 변수를 선언해서 1바이트 선언했다고 해도 메모리상에서는 32비트 어드레싱을 위해서 3바이트는 빈공간으로 남겨두게 됩니다
<Ponics_OTL> ndsin: / 전 연산에 대해서 말씀드리는 건데.. 데이터를 읽어 오는거야 이왕이면 32bit 풀로 읽어 오는것이 빠르죠...
<yemharc> lyuso, 근데 CPU라는 녀석은 이 사칙연산......정확히는 덧셈만으로 이 미분/적분 같은 계산을 하는겁니다
<lyuso> 엔신님// 그거 아마 옵티마이즈 하고나면 어차피 4바이트 되지 않나요
<ndsin> 옵티마이즈가 어떤 것을 의미하는건가요?
<lyuso> 컴파일러가 char 를 1바이트가 아니라 그냥 4바이트로 잡아버린다 라고 배웠네요.
<Ponics_OTL> ndsin: / 그리고 메모리 번지 계산도 32bit 훨씬 편하긴 합니다. 16bit 에서는 비트 연산을 살짝 해줘야 하거든요.
<yemharc> 그러니 당연히 무지하게 비효율적이고 힘들죠. 게다가 덧셈만으로 곱하고 나누는것도 꽤나 번거롭고 힘든 일입니다. 더더군다나 컴퓨터의 수 체계는 2진수니까요
<lyuso> 네.
<ndsin> lyuso 맞습니다
<yemharc> 그래서 이런 덧셈은 아니지만 꽤 힘든 계산들을 명령어로 내장하고
<yemharc> 그런 것들을 이용해서 사람이 원하는 복잡한 문제들을 계산하는 것이 결국 CPU의 최종적인 목표이고 구조인겁니다
<lyuso> 네.....
<yemharc> 그리고 이 계산을 얼마나 빠르게 하느냐를 가지고 우리는 'CPU 성능'이라고 하는거죠
<lyuso> 이제 아키텍쳐로 가는거군요......
<yemharc> lyuso, 언제부턴가 여기는 한번 흘러가면 못 잡아요 ㅎㅎ
<lyuso> 그러게요....=)
<lyuso> 다들 너무 잘 아셔서.....
<yemharc> 저번에도 간단한 우분투의 역사 이야기였는데 정신차리고 보니 리눅스 스왑이 어떻고 커널이 어떻고 등등 ㅎㅎ;;
<lyuso> 사실, 깊이 안파면....... 문제가 있다보니까 팔 수 밖에 없어요.....
<yemharc> 근데 언제나 진리는 있습니다.
<yemharc> 공부하는 입장이 아니라 사용하는 입장이면 신경 안써도 되고 몰라도 됩니다 :)
<lyuso> 정말인가요.....
<yemharc> 당연하죠
<drake_kr> 컴퓨터 프로그래밍이라면 곁다리로 설명해야 되는게 너무 많아요
<Ponics_OTL> ndsin: / 어셈 프로그래밍 하시나효 ?
<yemharc> drake_kr, 사실 컴퓨터야말로 처음부터 끝까지 기술로 만들어진거니까요
<lyuso> 개인적으로 곁다리 했다가 아래로 안파서 망한 경우가 많이 보이니까요.
<drake_kr> 정신을 차려보면 이미 몇가지 언어를 구동하고 있고..
<yemharc> 이렇게까지 인류 기술의 결정체인 생산물은 없을걸요
<ndsin> 리버스코드 엔지니어링합니다
<lyuso> 우분투가 리눅스인데
<lyuso> 리눅스가 뭐냐. 여기서 붕 뜨면..... 끝.
<yemharc> lyuso, 그건 이미 이쪽 계열이죠 ㅎㅎ
<lyuso> 차곡차곡 해야한다는 생각입니다.
<Ponics_OTL> ndsin: / 윈도 계열 인가효 ?
<drake_kr> 리눅스는 스톨만 교주님이 만드신 성경입니다
<yemharc> 제가 말하는 '사용자'는 컴퓨터 자체를 공부하는 사람이 아니라 컴퓨터를 통해 생산물을 만드는 사람인거죠
<ndsin> 시작은 윈도우 x86으로 했는데 최근엔 armv7하고 있습니다
<lyuso> 사실, 제가 하는 다른 쪽이 그레픽 일인데....
<drake_kr> ndsin :: 파일 다운로드는 잘 되었나요
<ndsin> 넵 파일 다운받아서 지금
<ndsin> 압축 풀고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<lyuso> 오프셋 인쇄가 무었인지 모르는데
<yemharc> lyuso, 그래픽 하는 분이면 그래픽 툴을 잘 알면 되는거죠
<lyuso> 은염 처리를 할 수있는가 랄까요.
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 저는 openGL에서 openGL ES가 어떻게 나왔는지 궁금한데..
<yemharc> drake_kr, 으잌ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아니 정말 다들 제게 뭘 바라시는거에욬ㅋㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 외외로, 그거 상당히 로우레벨까지 잘 알아야 하는거에요
<drake_kr> lyuso :: 음영처리 말씀하시는거죠?
<Ponics_OTL> ndsin: / 그렇군효... 리버싱 하시면 구체적으로 어떤분야 이신지 물어 봐도 될까효 ?
<drake_kr> 대략 PostScript 문서에서 쉽게 찾을수 있을듯 싶은데
<lyuso> 은염 인쇄입니다.
<ndsin> 모의해킹일 하는데 하다보니 리버싱도 같이 종종 합니다
<drake_kr> ndsin :: 잉여들을 위한 GDB 사용법좀 굽신굽신
<lyuso> 금속 판에 프린트를 해서
<lyuso> 그걸 롤러에 끼운 다음에
<ndsin> 저도 armv7 리버싱하면서 gdb 겨우 시작했네요 ㅎㅎ;
<Ponics_OTL> ndsin: / 아.. 머리에 쥐나는 일을 하시는 군효..
<lyuso> 그걸로 계속 인쇄를 해요.
<Ponics_OTL> ndsin: / 이방에 초천재 분들이 너무 많으셔서.. ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> lyuso :: 그건 대략 출력기 특성에 따라가는듯 싶던데요
<yemharc> 할로겐화 은을 사용한 인쇄 시스템이라는데 이게 맞나요?
<drake_kr> 그중에서 Ponics님이 가장 초천재이시옵니다
<drake_kr> 전 초허접 콤맹의 발톱때
<lyuso> 네. 그런것도 있습니다.
<lyuso> 전 역시 초허접이에요.
<yemharc> (하여간 요즘 세상 안 복잡한게 없어요......)
<yemharc> (할로겐화 은이라는건 또 뭔고.............)
<lyuso> drake_kr, 인쇄기에 따라 다르지만, 적어도 기본 구조가 어떻게 되는가, 어떻게 인쇄가 되나, 이송 메커니즘이라던지
<lyuso> 모르면, 인쇄를 못해요
<drake_kr> 기본 인쇄 메커니즘은 PostScript 문서에 있고
<Ponics_OTL> ndsin: / 저야 잠시... 8086 으로 masm으로 그래픽툴을 만들어 본것이 다입니다.. 고수분에게 문의 할것이 많을듯 합니다..
<drake_kr> 그외 메커니즘같은 경우는 출력기를 따라가는거니까요
<lyuso> 으음..... 디지털 인쇠랑은 조금 다른데.....
<drake_kr> 역시 저는 Ponics님에 비하면 초허접의 발톱때의 편모
<ndsin> Ponics_OTL 멋지네요 허흐 전 그정도는 아니라서 허흐;;
<Ponics_OTL> drake_kr: / 저 초허접 입니다..
<drake_kr> Ponics님이 초허접이라고 하시면 전 초허접의 발톱때의 편모
<lyuso> 도장같은게 롤러처럼 되어있어서, 계속 돌아가면서 종이에 인쇄한다 생각하면 되요.
<Ponics_OTL> ndsin: / 그러다 보니 레지스터 연산에 매우 민감 할수 밖엔 없더라구효..
<lyuso> 어느 엔지니어가 한 말이 있어요. "10만개의 데이터를 1초만에 정렬하는 알고리즘 못만들면 컴퓨터 잘하는 거 아니다"
<lyuso> 랄까 저도 어차피 무진장 못하지만서도요.
<lyuso> http://youtu.be/duxVs_hR8l0 이게 오프셋 프린터에요.
<Ponics_OTL> ndsin: / 그래서 아까 32bit 에서의 레지스터 연산 할때 FFFFh 값 이하의 연산에서의 16bit 연산을 하는것이 더 효율적이라 말씀 드린겁니다..
<ndsin> 흐으 그렇군요
<Ponics_OTL> ndsin: / 머 요즘은 워낙 머신의 성능이 겁나 ㅎㄷㄷ 하게 빠르니 그냥 32bit 레지스터 끼리 그냥 해도 알아서 처리 해주니 별 신경은 안씁니다만..
<ndsin> drake_kr 지금 주신 문서 보고 있는데, 아까 ARM doc 그 문서가 더 깔끔하게 정리되어있군요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ;;
<Ponics_OTL> ndsin: / 그리고 MUL 이라는 내부 곱셈 평선 보다는 비트 쉬프트 연산이 더 빠르다는걸 그때 알았습니다..
<ndsin> 그렇죠 ㅎㅎ
<Ponics_OTL> ndsin: / 앞으로 asm 에 대해서 귀찮게 질문 드려도 되겠습니까 ? 제가 아는것이 없어서... ㅡ,.ㅡ;;;
<ndsin> ㅡㅡ;; 저보다 더 잘아시는거 같은데요;
<Ponics_OTL> ndsin: / 설마요... 저같은 허접이... 아닙니다... 저는 아는것의 거의 없습니다.
<ndsin> 저는 어셈보다는 리버싱을 위해 일부 어셈 명령어 위주로만 알고 있어서...;;
<lyuso> 흐음....
<lyuso> 파토났네ㅣ.
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 초천재 밀옹~! 말씀해주세요.. 제가 얼마나 초허접인지..
<yemharc> ALL 원래 초고수이신 분일수록 고개를 숙이는겁니다.
<yemharc> 한마디로...........속지 마세요!
<lyuso> 벼는 익으면 고개를 숙인다죠.....
<lyuso> 초고수 포닉옹..
<Ponics_OTL> ndsin: / 제가 리버싱 이라고 하기엔 턱없이 부족하지만.. 아무튼 장난수준으로 할때 사용하는 툴이 주로 아이다프로 입니다.. 프레이킹포인트 잡기가 편해서요..
<lyuso> 생각해보니까, 오프셋 프린팅이나 디지털 프린팅이나 별 차이 없겠다
<lyuso> 4색 오프셋 프린터 가동준비 시간이나, 디지털 프린터 예열시간이나 비슷하네....
<Ponics_OTL> 전국구 주유소옹 / 버럭~! 주유소옹은 기름값이나 내리고 말하삼! 버럭~!
<ndsin> 저도 아이다 많이 쓰는 편이에요 정말 좋은 프로그램이죠
<lyuso> 아이다가 뭔가요?
<ndsin> IDA 라고 해서 디스어셈블러 프로그램입니다
<lyuso> 네에.........
<Ponics_OTL> 스텝 트레이싱에... 레지스터 모니터링에 ES SS 레지스터 값이 잘 모니터링 되어서 그걸 주로 씁니다..
<lyuso> 그런게 되는군요...... 리버스 엔지니어링 하기 좋겠네요.
<Ponics_OTL> 아.. 플로차트 까지 그려준다는...
<Ponics_OTL> 정말 좋은 툴이죠..
<lyuso> 오오
<ndsin> 혹시 정품 쓰시나요?
<Ponics_OTL> 플로차트는 아니지만.. 모둘멸 플로차트 죠..
<Ponics_OTL> 저는 아이다 프로 버전 씁니다...
<Ponics_OTL> ndsin: / 블랙마켓 이죠머.. ㅋ
<ndsin> 흐음...
<ndsin> 혹시 버전 몇대 쓰시나요?... 5.5이상 가지고 계신가요?; 저좀;;;
<Ponics_OTL> 아.. 저 옛날꺼라서요.. 5.0 입니다.. 제가 초보라서효.. 나중에 구해 보도록 하겠습니다..
<lyuso> 역시 출력량이 많은데..... 중고라도 오프셋늘 노려볼 까 싶어도, 대량원고가 아니라 다품종 소생산이라.....
<lyuso> 그냥 쓰는 프린터도 30ppm 은 되는데. 이걸로 버틸까......
<Ponics_OTL> ndsin: / 아무튼 너무나 기초적인 질문이라도 나중에 질문드려도 될런지요 ?
<lyuso> 아. 기름값이 문제구나.
<ndsin> 네; 아는거라면 답변해드리겠습니다 아마 모르는게 많을듯 ㅎㅎ;;
<Ponics_OTL> 넵.. 감사합니다..
<Ponics_OTL> 역시 우ㅂㅌ 채널에는 숨은 초고수분들이 너무나 많으시군효...
<lyuso> 저 초허접이라
<lyuso> 엔신님은 예전에 뵌 적 있는데. 기억나실지 모르겠어요.
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ
<lyuso> 역시, 저도 모르는 거 있으면 물어봐도 될까요?(가 본 목표였냐@!!)
<ndsin> ㅡㅡ;;
<drake_kr> 음.. http://data.drake.kr 에 PDF 게시판을 만들어볼까..
<lyuso> 네에....
<Ponics_OTL> drake_kr: 님도 초천재 밀옹도 초천재 ndsin 님도 초천재...
<Ponics_OTL> 역시... ㅎㄷㄷ 합니다..
<lyuso> Ponics님도 초천재.........
<drake_kr> 전 초허접의 발톱때의 편모라니까요
<lyuso> 가끔 우분투체널은 서로 다들 공경해준다고 하는데, 다들 초천재이시면서....
<yemharc> lyuso, 근데 그것도 정도가 심하면 그렇게 좋은 모습은 아니에요 (...)
<lyuso> yemharc, 맞습니다.
<drake_kr> ndsin :: 근데 왜 지금와서 arm7?
<ndsin> 아이폰 3gs가 armv7이거든요
<drake_kr> arm을 쓰실거면 좀 편한거 쓰세요
<drake_kr> 3gs라면 9 아니었던가요
<lyuso> 아이폰이면 옴니아2랑 동급일텐데요
<drake_kr> 520mhz짜리 armv9인걸로 알고있는데..
<ndsin> 음
<drake_kr> 제가 지금 깔아둔 gcc가 arm9-darwin-gcc입니다..
<ndsin> armv7입니다 ㅜㅜ
<ndsin> 아이팟이 armv6일꺼구요
<lyuso> arm서버..... 기대되시나요?
<drake_kr> 근데 소프트웨어쪽에서는 별다른 차이는 없나봅니다
<ndsin> 최근에 아이폰 앱스토어에 올라오는 앱들은
<ndsin> 다 armv6하고 armv7 둘다 지원하는 형태로 바이너리 컴파일해서 올리더군요(개발자들이)
<lyuso> xcodde 가 네이티브로 돌아가는가보네요
<eb3ha4el> 죄송한데 armv가 뭔가요
<drake_kr> 아이폰4가 cortex A8인데.. 3gs가 7이라는것도 좀..
<lyuso> 바이너리 컴파일이라면.....
<eb3ha4el> 모바일 운영체제인가요?
<drake_kr> ARM 회사에서 설계한 CPU 입니다..
<eb3ha4el> 아 그렇군요.. 고맙습니다
<ndsin> 아키텍쳐 가 armv7를 의미하구요. 코어명으로는 Cortex-A8입니다. 아이폰 4도 동일해요
<drake_kr> 오옹
<drake_kr> 헷갈리네요 ㅎㅎ
<eb3ha4el> CPU만드는 회사는 AMD랑 인텔밖에 몰랐는데 다른회사들도 있나보군요.. 신기헙니다..
<lyuso> VIA 도 있어요!
<eb3ha4el> ndsin:그렇군요
<drake_kr> 좀 자세히 얘기하자면 ARM에서는 cpu를 생산하지 않아요
<drake_kr> 도면을 판매하는거지요
<ndsin> 제 입장에선 코어는 중요하지 않고 아키텍처 버전만 중요합니다;
<drake_kr> 아아
<drake_kr> 읭
<ndsin> ㅜㅜ
<ndsin> 꼭 안받아지는데
<drake_kr> ndsin :: gdb 사용법좀 간단하게 부탁드립니다
<ndsin> 인터넷에 널렸는데 ㅡㅡ;;
<drake_kr> "간단"한건 없더라고요
<drake_kr> 예제랑 같이 있는것..
<lyuso> ......
<lyuso> gdb 면 디버거 죠?
<lyuso> ...
<drake_kr> Gnu DeBugger
<lyuso> 네
<ndsin> 간단한게 뭘 할려는건지;;
<drake_kr> cheat o'matic 아시지용?
<lyuso> http://cs.baylor.edu/~donahoo/tools/gdb/tutorial.html 이거 예제도 따라붙어 있네요.
<drake_kr> 영어다!
<lyuso> cheat o matic 은 모릅니다....
<drake_kr> 그럼 cheatengine은용?
<ndsin> 치트오메틱이라고 해서
<ndsin> 메모리 수정하는 게임 핵 프로그램이죠
<lyuso> 네에.......
<drake_kr> 그런 비슷한거 해서 게임좀 쉽게 해보려고요
<ndsin> 저는 게임핵 써서 예전에 게임할때 메모리 에디트 많이 하고 했는데 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 으아 gamehack이라니
<ndsin> 돈 늘리고, 피 안떨어지게하고
<lyuso> 옛날 도스게임의 골드 뭐뭐 하는 것과 비슷한거네요
<lyuso> 렙업하고
<drake_kr> 네 그렇죠
<ndsin> 치트오메틱은 직접 수정이 안되고
<ndsin> 여러차례 서칭하는 자동화 형태라서;
<ndsin> 예전에 초반 티서치라는 프로그램도 꽤 좋았죠
<ndsin> 그걸로 카트라이더할때 무사일 무한으로 만들어서 앞서가면 무조건 미사일쏘기 하고;;;
<lyuso> 아....
<lyuso> 요즘은 게임 엔진에 프로텍터가 발달되어서
<drake_kr> 메모리덤프 뜬다 -> 달라진 부분을 찾는다 -> 게임을 좀 한다 -> 메모리덤프 뜬다 -> 달라진 부분을 찾는다 아 수동이지만 할수는 있구나 -> 자동으로 되게 스크립트 생성
<lyuso> 거의 안되는 것 같아요
<drake_kr> 그것보단 서버쪽 기술이 좋아지는거지요
<drake_kr> 원천봉쇄니까요
<lyuso> 꼭 온라인이 아니더라도, 시뮬레이션 게임이 특히 그렇더라구요.
<ndsin> 요즘은
<lyuso> 그중에서도 또 특히, 미소녀 연예 시뮬레이션 과 같은 게임이 프로텍트가 잘된다고.
<ndsin> 예전하고 틀리게 게임보안이 많이 좋아져서
<drake_kr> 음;
<ndsin> 안된다고 봐야죠
<lyuso> 네......
<drake_kr> lyuso :: 그건 무슨 알집이 압축보안이 잘된다는 이야기랍니까
<lyuso> 기리기리 엔진으로 제작된 게임들.... 해보시면 아실 것 같아요.
<drake_kr> 샤워좀 하고 올게염
<lyuso> 넵
<ndsin> 헤헥
<ndsin> 세탁했는데 양말 한짝이 없어서 한참 찾았네요
<ndsin> 세탁기 안쪽에 붙어있었....
<lyuso> ..... 드럼이신가봐요...
<ndsin> 네
<ndsin> 버튼이 잘 안눌려서 a/s 받아야하능........
<lyuso> 아아......ㅠㅠ
<ndsin> 아...
<ndsin> ㅜㅜ
<eb3ha4el> 이방이 오늘처럼 시끄러운줄은 정말 몰랐네요
<lyuso> 게이밍 엔진에 프로텍터라.....(신기신기)
<drake_kr> 음 요즘은 게이밍 엔진에 프로텍트 신경쓰는 성향입니다
<drake_kr> 스피드핵같은것은 서버쪽 엔진에 프로텍트가 들어가지 않으면 방해요
<drake_kr> 망해요
<lyuso> 네.....
<Ponics_OTL> 역시 초천재들의 대화는 심오 하군효..
<Ponics_OTL> 저같은 콤맹은 고만 졸려서 자야 할듯 합니다..
<lyuso> 저도 컴맹이라 야간까지 버틸 수 없네요
<lyuso> 이제 자야할 것 같습니다.
<lyuso> 다들 편안한 밤 되세요
<darkmeow_home> -ㅅ- 냐옹
<darkmeow_home>  =3
<darkmeow_home> 이 시간에  -ㅅ- 눈뜨고 있는거 .ㄴ... 묘족밖에 없나 -ㅅ-
<darkmeow_home> ..
<Seony> 치사한놈들, 방학이라고 MSDN 계정 정지시키네요...
<kkb110> 후...
<bundo> Seony  옹
<bundo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-meta/+bug/792471
<bundo> 지지 부탁합니다 ^^;
<imsu> drake_kr, 계십니까 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 여쭤 보려고요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 어떻게 질문을 해야하나;;
<imsu> 일단 머리속으로 떠오르는데로 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 그래프를 그리려고 하는데 y = x
<imsu> 그려놓고 그다음에 y = 2x
<bundo> imsu 아침부터 머여 ?
<bundo> 산수 하남 ㅎ
<imsu> 바로 보이게 하려면 그게 무슨 기법있습니까? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> bundo, 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 축구 가기전에 물어보려고요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> imsu :: canvas로 그리는게 편하지 않으려나
<bundo> 아 축국
<imsu> 그게 무엇이옵니까? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 찾아 봐야지 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> gdi
<drake_kr> bundo :: 이른아침부터 어연일이세요
<imsu> 혹시 그래픽 디자인 인터페이스? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> bundo, 그러게요 ㅋㅋ 그러고 보니 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> drake_kr 어제 술 마시고 일찍 잤음 ㅎ
<drake_kr> imsu :: html5에도 있는거
<imsu> 음;;
<drake_kr> bundo :: 다음주 무슨 요일쯤에 가나요 짱개집
<bundo> 내가 티켓 살께유
<bundo> 4인
<bundo> 2인 으로 두개
<imsu> drake_kr, 웹으로 안그리고 프로그램으로 하려해도 되는건가요?
<imsu> 이건뭐 개념이 없으니 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> imsu :: 텍스트로 하믄 안되나
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 명령어 입력 말씀하시는거에요? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아예 도스로 ㅡ.ㅡ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 시러라 ~
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전 gui 유저 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 땅굴같은 터미널 = 터널은 노노 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 도스에도 그래픽 할수있음
<drake_kr> Turbo-C
<bundo> 땅굴 ~~ OTL...
<imsu> 아 모르는게 너무 많다 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> drake_kr 오 내가 처음 언어 배운게 터뽀씨임 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 엥
<drake_kr> bundo :: GWBasic 아니에요?
<bundo> 노우
<imsu> 쩝 한골 넣으로 고고씽 ! ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 어제  형준이(han9k) 결혼 했심
<bundo> 쩝 ~~ 총각 하나 잃었삼
<drake_kr> 헠
<bundo> 유럽으로 신혼여행 간다는 군요 ㅎ
<drake_kr> 오 부르주아당
<bundo> 원체 강남 보이 출신이에요
<imsu> bundo, 분도님도 신혼여행 가세요 ~~~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 노블리스 오블리제란 말이 있는뎅
<bundo> imsu 공차러 가
<imsu> bundo, 수비에요 공 막으러 가야합니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 잉 슬픈 현실 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<bundo> imsu 난 센터 포드만 하는데 쩝
<bundo> 물론 10분짜리 센터임
<imsu> bundo, 빠르다고 수비 시키네요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 임뱅할 조직 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 임수 포지션은 ... 실력보다 로비임  ,... ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 아 그런가요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그래서 엊그저께 골 넣어버렸어요 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 중2 때 꺠달았심
<imsu> 수비의 임무를 제쳐두고 나몰라라 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 헙;; ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 몇 달전에 분통이 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 저 수비 시켜 놓고 자기 아들내미는 공격넣었어요 ㅋㅋ 제길 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 임수 홍대서 점심때 한잔하자..
<imsu> 오늘요?
<imsu> 엥?
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 설마 오늘은 아니겠죠? ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 아니 이번주
<imsu> 그럼 수요일? ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 drake_kr 님과 함께 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 난 쿠폰 사이트 회원 됬심
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> bundo, 아 점심이군요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 저녁을 먹어야 많이 먹는데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> bundo, 암튼.. 공차러 갑니당 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2011-06-05
<Seony> bundo: 지금 글 봤습니다. 제가 어떻게 해드리면 될까요?
<bundo> 구독 스크레블인가 하고 댓글 하나 달아 주세요
<bundo> 난 글꼴 이번에 꼭 바꾸고 싶습니다.
<bundo> 이유는 우리는 해본게 너무 없습니다.
<Seony> 넵. 두어줄 쓰면 좀 그러니까, 여러가지 이유를 좀 생각해서 길게 써볼께요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 그리고 나눔 고딕 이뿝니더 ㅎㅎ OFL 이고요
<bundo> Seony 감사합니다. ^^;
<Seony> 별말씀을요 :)
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1307228793.png
<bundo> 아주 깔끔 합니다 ^^;
<bundo> 이혁재 울동네 후배인데 쩝 쪼다 됬습니다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 볼드나 그냥이나 깔끔하죠 ?
<Seony> 네. 다 좋아요.
<bundo> 나눔고딕으로 가려고요 우분투 기본글꼴 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1307229057.png
<bundo> 진짜 깔끔합니다. 나눔글꼴 ~~
<bundo>  MK-B 스카이프 켰는데 ?
<Seony> 코멘트 하나 달았습니다. ㅎㅎ
<bundo> ^^;
<Seony> MK 여기 있어요?
<Seony> MK-B: 전화비 안내서 내 전화 끊기면 나 심각할 거에요...
<drake_kr> 바퀴끈끈이 위력 좋네요
<bundo> 아 바퀴 잡는 ..ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 마음울적한날엔 거리를 걸어보고
<drake_kr> 향기로운 칵테일에 취해도 보고
<drake_kr> 한편의 시가 있는 전시회장도 가고
<drake_kr> 밤새도록 그리움에 이메일을 쓰고파
<bundo> drake_kr 님은 덕후 원조 같아요?
<drake_kr> 어떤 덕후요?
<bundo>  IRC  말 치는거도 아주 덕스러움
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 칵테일사랑이잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 서영은 리메이크 앨범 듣고 있어요
<bundo> 빠에서 핑크빛 칵테일 시켜서 혼자 키티 넷북 하면 ㅎ아주 뽀대 날꺼에요
<drake_kr> 그런데 저 키보드랑 마우스도 키티 있어요
<drake_kr> 키보드는 못 가지고 다니고
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 마우스는 가지고 다니는데
<drake_kr> 근데 정작 리눅스는 터미널전용..
<bundo> 나 요즘요 페북에 덕후하나 친추 됬는데요
<bundo> 그친구 하루에 여자만 30명 친추하더라고요
<drake_kr> 바람직한 덕후네요
<bundo> 나도 덩달아 골라서 친추 중입니다
<drake_kr> 그거슨 바람직한 현상이에요
<bundo> 그친구 친추한 여성 중 골라서 친추 중 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 여성 친주 조건
<bundo> 1. 서울
<bundo> 2. 이뻐야...
<bundo> 3. 활동적인 여성
<bundo> 3가지 인데...
<bundo> 앞으로 여친을 더 페이스북에 두고자 고생 중입니다. ..
<drake_kr> 92년생을 사귀어야 되는데
<bundo> 그 덕후 친추하는거 따라서 고르면 되드라고요
<bundo> 92년이면 지금 20살이잖아요 ?
<drake_kr> 예
<bundo> 조금있음 내아들 나이 나올듯 96
<bundo> 참 내 둘째 앤 있더군요 97년인데
<drake_kr> 좋겠당
<bundo> 지 방에 들어가 네이트온으로  무지 채팅하더군요 나참
<bundo> 아빠가 공유기에서 패킷하는데 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 아우
<drake_kr> 너무 자연스러운 감시
<drake_kr> 그러고보니 요게 1996년도에 나왔던건가.. http://digitalangelmaster.wordpress.com/2008/07/31/%eb%8f%99%ea%b8%89%ed%95%b4%ec%bb%a4/
<Ponics_OTL> bundo: / 분도님 오셨습니가.. 넙죽..
<bundo> ^^;
<Ponics_OTL> bundo: / 어제는 죄송하였사옵니다. 친형님 가계 장부 콤뿌따가 날라가서 하루종일 그거 복구 하느냐고 참석을 못했사옵니다.
<bundo> 어제 좋았는데 ..^^ 헤헤 아쉽
<Ponics_OTL> bundo: / ㅠ,.ㅠ;;; 언냐들 많았사옵니까 ?
<bundo> 문준하고 포닉스옹 부른 이유는 내 잘못 시인 하기 위함이었습니다.
<bundo> 내 탓 이고,,,
<bundo> 어제 언니 두명 ㅎㅎ
<Ponics_OTL> bundo: / 훔... 그건 분도님의 탓이 아니옵니다.. 서로 서로 확인했었어야 할 문제인데 모두의 잘못이었사옵니다.. 넙죽..
<bundo> ^^;
<Ponics_OTL> 언냐.. 언냐.. ㅠ,.ㅠ;;;
<Ponics_OTL> bundo: / 아.. 저는 왜 언냐 나오는 자리에 항상 일이 생기는지 모르겠사옵니다.. ㅠ,ㅠ.;;;
<bundo> 팔자에유 ㅎㅎ
<Ponics_OTL> bundo: / ㅠ,.ㅠ;;;;
<bundo> 통하좀
<bundo> 통화좀
<Ponics_OTL> bundo: / 감동도 없고 재미도 없고 콤뿌따 콤맹이고 나이만 많사옵니다.
<Ponics_OTL> ㅠ,.ㅠ;;;
<bundo> ^^;
<Ponics_OTL> 아.. 나이는 숫자에 불과 하다는 말은 다 거짓이옵니다.. 나이는 레알 나이 이옵니다.. ㅠ,ㅠ.;;;;
<DingGGu> 맥이 정신나가셨나봐요..
<DingGGu> http://dd.gl/FbTQ 이상해요
<DingGGu> 어레.. 맥용 top에는 딜레이옵션이없네요
<Ponics_OTL> 아... 그런 맥을 전문용어로... 맥풀린 맥이라고 하지 않사옵니까 ?
<DingGGu> ............
<DingGGu> 윈도우엔 RDP가 있는것처럼 맥에는 없나요
<DingGGu> VNC밖에 없다는게 아쉽네여
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr> 어서와요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<darkmeow_home> DingGGu / iRAPP
<Ponics_OTL> 헛.. 초천재 초고수 분들 오셨군효..
<jincreator> 초천재 초고수 포닉스님 안녕하세요.
<Seony> DingGGu: 실명을 공개하셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<darkmeow_home> 전 삽질만 해대는 슈퍼울트라 초허접 Orz
<darkmeow_home> Seony / 부뷔 -ㅅ-
<Seony> darkmeow_home: 안녕하세요.
<darkmeow_home> Ponics_OTL /  부뷔 -ㅅ-
<Ponics_OTL> darkmeow_home: / 헉.. 삽질 하실때는 수퍼드라이 맥주를 드시는군효.. 역시...
<darkmeow_home> jincreator / 부뷔
<darkmeow_home> 전 술을 못마십니 -ㅅ- ...
<darkmeow_home> 저혈압 + 심장 -ㅅ-;
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요. 지나친 음주는 건강에 좋지 않아요.
<darkmeow_home> 맥주 입에 대본지 한달 반이 되어가요 -ㅅ-
<Ponics_OTL> 저혈압에는 적당량의 알콜을 섭취해줘야 한다고 합니다.. 역시 초천재 초고수 이시옵니다..
<darkmeow_home> 근데 처방에는 "웬만하면 술을 먹지 말라" 고 -ㅅ- ...
<darkmeow_home> 뭐 술을 즐겨 마시는 것도 아니지만 -ㅅ-
<darkmeow_home> ...
<darkmeow_home> 집에 "깔루아" 라고 아주 달다구리한 술이 있는데 그것도 입에 못대고 있어요 -ㅠ-
<Ponics_OTL> 혈액순환이 되도록.. 적당량의 알콜이옵니다...
<Ponics_OTL> 폭음과 과음이 아니옵니다..
<jincreator> 저혈압일 경우 음주는 더 해롭습니다. http://gs.iseverance.com/health/essay/health/hypotonia/
<darkmeow_home> 하지만 알콜은 ... 심근이완과 혈관 확장을 통해 오히려 저혈압을 유발 하는...
<Ponics_OTL> 아.. 심장 박동수를 높이기는 효과가 있지 않사옵니까 ?
<darkmeow_home> 혈관 지름이 커지기 때문에 무용지물이죠 -ㅠ-
<Ponics_OTL> 아.. 역시 초천재 초고수들 이시옵니다.. 넙죽..
<darkmeow_home> 심장 박동수가 올라가긴 하지만 ... EKG 재보면 비정상적인 파형이 나올 가능성이 -ㅅ- ..
<darkmeow_home> 아 재부팅해야지 냐... -ㅅ-;
<Seony> 얼마 전 인증한 제 타자속도를 다시 한 번 갱신했는데요.. 너무 빨리 나와서 타자프로그램의 속도측정에 의문을 제기한 상태랍니다. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/960.png
<jincreator> 오, 굉장하네요. 조금만 더 하시면 천타를 넘었을 텐데...
<Seony> 3벌식 도전해볼만 할까요? 2벌식 너무 손에 익어서 영 안되더라구요..
<darkmeow_hom_>  /nick  darkcircle_meow
<darkcircle_meow> -ㅅ-;
<jincreator> ㅢㅇ
<jincreator> ibus의 세벌식 버그인지 제가 입력방법을 이해하지 못해 그런지 모르겠지만 잘 안되네요.
<darkcircle_meow> 세벌식 -ㅅ- ... 초굇수 (!!)
<jincreator> 위키에다 자판 배열 띄우고 보면서 쳤어요. ^^;
<darkcircle_meow> 전의(?)를 불태우는 저 의지 ... 무섭 ... -ㅅ- ;;;
<darkcircle_meow> 전 재부팅 -ㅠ- =3
<drake_kr> 라군은 이미 완결이 나있는 상태였군염
<jincreator> 텍스트 파일 압축이 안풀려서 보니 용량 부족...480
<jincreator> kb 남아있었네요. 어떻게 돌아가고 있었던 거지?
<drake_kr> 머 cpu를 빼도 돌아간다는 linux니까염
<darkmeow_home> cpu를 빼면 어떻게 리눅스가 돌아가냐옹 -ㅅ-;
<drake_kr> 켜져있는 상태로 cpu 교체를 했대요
<darkmeow_home> 싱글 CPU?
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 듀얼이겠지염 하니까 싱글이었대염
<jincreator> 응? 어떻게 그게 가능하죠?
<drake_kr> 저도 그게 궁금합니다
<darkmeow_home> 프롬프트가 떠 있다면
<darkmeow_home> 계속 루프가 돌아가고 있는건데 -ㅅ-
<darkmeow_home>  ...
<drake_kr> 근데 켜져있는 상태로 cpu 교체는 좀 거시기한거 같애염
<drake_kr> 머리에 나사가 풀렸나..
<jincreator> 근데 CPU 안에 캐시 메모리가 있지 않나요?
<drake_kr> 캐시도 다 cpu 안에 포함되는데..
<darkmeow_home> CPU를 소켓에서 분리한다는거 자체가 시스템 전체를 리셋하는건데 -ㅅ- ...
<darkmeow_home> 시스템의 모든 스테이트는 CPU의 레지스터 안에 저장되니까 -ㅅ-
<darkmeow_home> 어딘가 프로세서 하나 짱박아놨을지도 -ㅅ-
<drake_kr> 아무튼 포럼에 그걸 시도한분이 계심.. 성공적이었다고 함..
<cartes__> 우와.. 하드웨어 지식이 부럽네요
<jincreator> 카테스님, 안녕하세요.
<cartes__> 네에 안녕하세요^^;;
<kenjin2201> haskell-platform 이라는 패키지를 인스톨 하려고 하는데요.
<kenjin2201> 분명히 있는데 의존성때문에 안된다고 하는데요.
<kenjin2201> 어디부터 해결해야할지 모르겠습니다.
<Ponics_OTL> 의존성에 맞는 OS 를 찾아서 설치 하심이....
<Seony> kenjin2201: 에러메시지부터 뿌려보세요...
<kenjin2201>  haskell-platform : Depends: ghc6 (< 6.12.1+) but 6.12.3-1ubuntu7 is to be installed
<Seony> 그럼 ghc 6.12.3-1ubuntu7을 찾아서 깔면 되겠네요
<kenjin2201> 컴파일해야하나요? 그 이전 버전만 있는데
<Seony> 구글링 한 번 해보세요. 아마 패키지 파일이 별도로 있을 수도 있어요
<Seony> 전 마늘 까는 중이라... ㅎㅎ
<kenjin2201> 음 근데 좀 이상해요. 이미 설치가 되어있는데...
<kenjin2201> 마늘 ^^
<Seony> http://askubuntu.com/questions/37855/when-installing-haskell-dependency-is-not-satisfiable-ghc6-6-12-1
<kenjin2201> 편법으로 해결하는 방법은 있네요. 감사합니다.
<Seony> 저 에러메시지 그대로 긁어서 구글링 해서 나온 첫번째 결과입니다. 구글링해서 쉽게 나오는 결과인데, 검색하는 습관을 들입시다...
<kenjin2201> 에러메시지가 아닌 다른 걸로 검색했는데
<darkmeow_home> -ㅅ- 냐아 ..
<kenjin2201> 죄송
<darkmeow_home> X 윈도에서 키보드 마우스가 자꾸 Disable되길래 삽좀 퍼봤더니
<Seony> 그렇군요. ㅎㅎ 암튼 제 말의 요지는 검색하는 습관을...
<darkmeow_home> 요즘에는 hal안쓰고 mdev쓰는듯 -ㅅ- ...
<kenjin2201> 근데 이거 다른 포스트에서도 해결 못했다는게 많아서
<darkmeow_home> -ㅅ- ...
<darkmeow_home> 일단 기본적으로 에러메세지는
<darkmeow_home> 이벤트 발생 직전 스무줄에서 백줄까진 떠봐야돼요
<darkmeow_home> 리눅스가 참 더러운게 ...
<darkmeow_home> 에러메세지가 간단명료하지가 않 -ㅅ- ...
<darkmeow_home> 윈도 같으면 한줄 떡 뜨고 TS에서 뒤지면 나오는데 ... 왜냐면 원인이란게 한두가지가 아니기 때문에 그 원인을 다 보여주려다보니
<darkmeow_home> 수십줄이 드르륵 하고 뜨는 ..
<darkmeow_home> =3
<Seony> 마늘 다 깠다 ㅎㅎ
<darkmeow_home> -0-
<darkmeow_home>  ...
<Ponics_OTL> 흠냐..
<Ponics_OTL> 겁나 날씨가 덥군효..
<Ponics_OTL> 이젠 여름인가 봅뉘다..
<codename-rhobe> 안녕하세요, 여러분 신입입니다.
<codename-rhobe> 여러분, 질문이 있는데 이 글 보시면 바로 말씀해주시면 감사하겠습니다.
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 여자면 답변해드림
<drake_kr> 아. 5분도 안 기다리고 나갔군
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 배고파요
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ
<drake_kr> 다음주말에 grr 우리집에 불러서 삼겹살파티를 할것입니다
<drake_kr> 안바쁘시면 무임승차하셔도 좋습니다
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 일요일이면 가능할거같네요
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> http://kr.news.yahoo.com/service/cartoon/shellview2.htm?linkid=series_cartoon&sidx=11463&widx=41&page=1&seq=10&wdate=20080521&wtitle=%C1%B6%C0%CC%B6%F3%C0%CC%B5%E5
<drake_kr> 저희부모님은 세금이랑 비싼임대료 꼬박꼬박 내시면서 키웠는데염 대한민국 부모님들의 99.999%는 불법노점을 하지 않아요 <-
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 그럼 7일후 뵈어요
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> drake_kr, 음....그럼 자세한건 다음주 중에 알려주세요
<drake_kr> 네
<yemharc> 내일 분도님 시간이 괜찮으시려나 모르겠네요.......
<drake_kr> 점심 내일입니까
<drake_kr> http://coupang.com/4695734
<yemharc> 원래 어제 부컨택터님 결혼식 올 수 있으면 오라고  할 얘기도 있다고 하셨었는데
<Guest54863> hello
<Seony> Hi
<Guest54863> bye
<drake_kr> 음?
<yemharc> ........뭘까요
<drake_kr> 오? 철권4가 풀스피드로 돌아간다고?
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 전 이제 슬슬 서울로 돌아갑니다
<drake_kr> 오잉
<imsu> drake_kr, 저번에 파닭 닭집이름이 뭐죠? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 미쳐버린파닭
<imsu> 하나 시켜먹으려는데 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 잉? 진짜입니까? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이름거참 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 우씨;; 찾기 힘드네 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 광운대 근처에는 없나;; ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 음 번호 필요함?
<imsu> drake_kr, 넹 ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 029132206
<imsu> drake_kr, 아 근데 3명 먹을거면 2마리 세트인가요?
<imsu> 아니면 3마리 셑인가요?
<imsu> 한마리세트 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 2마리로 충분할걸
<imsu> 그 때 먹은게 두마리죠? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 크하~ 캄사합니다 ㅎㅎ 배달가능한지 물어봐야겠다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 테일즈 재밋을려나
<drake_kr> 아오 다운되네
<drake_kr> 파판12나 해볼까
<imsu> drake_kr, 배달이 된다네요 히히 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 테일즈는 뭡니까? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> RPG겜
<Seony> imsu: 맥북 하나 굴러들어왔어. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> imsu: 근데 맥북 흰둥이 초기버전이야... 2006년도꺼..
<drake_kr> Seony :: 부럽
<drake_kr> 그래도 ppc는 아닐거 아녀요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 네.. 코어듀오 2.0이에요.
<Seony> 램은 2기가가 최대...
<drake_kr> 개발용으론 손색이 없군요
<drake_kr> xcode 쓰기엔..
<Seony> 네. 인터넷 하고 음악 듣고 터미널 쓰고 하기엔 딱이죠...
<Seony> 크기도 작겠다... 사무실에다 박아놓고 써야지...
<drake_kr> 파이널판타지 12 인트로..
<drake_kr> 주인공같은 남자는 결혼하자마자 죽네
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 갔넹.. 이런..
<van7hu> ya, hello
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Ponics_OTL> 초천재 밀옹 / 갔넹.. 이런.. 이런
<darkmeow_home> 초고수 포닉스옹이다냥~ -ㅠ- (침질질)
<eb3ha4el> s
#ubuntu-ko 2012-05-28
<acooda> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<acooda> 꾸벅
<autowiz_> 어이 아쿠다
<acooda> autowiz_:
<acooda> autowiz_:
<acooda> 씨익
<acooda> autowiz_: 보고시픔 'ㅡ';
<autowiz_> 음냐 타이밍이 안맞는군...
#ubuntu-ko 2012-05-29
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<kyankang> 안녕하세요
<kyankang> wine 으로 Steam 설치해보신분 계시나요?
<kyankang> 이 노트북은 스팀도 실행못하고... 시스템 사양이 특이해서 실행 못시키는건지 ㅜㅜ
<acooda> 스팀은 모르겠고요 lol돌려봤는데 프레임이 너무 느려서 못하겠더라고요
<acooda> 안녕하세요 꾸벅
<kyankang> 안녕하세요. 꾸벅
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<acooda> 스팀에 대해 잘 몰라서 그런데 그거 게임런쳐같은 건가요?
<acooda> ㅎㅎ
<kyankang> 네 런쳐와 비슷해요. 게임 다운로드 받구 그래요
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/wdmYl 여기 참고하세요
<yemharc> 그리고 몇달 뒤에 공식적으로 리눅스 버전 스팀 나옵니다
<kyankang> 네
<kyankang> 음.
<yemharc> http://steamforlinux.com/?q=en/node/11
<yemharc> 여기 좀 더 쉬운 방법이 있네요
<kyankang> 헐..!!! codeweavers 는 상용이네요!!
<kyankang> 근데 제 문제가..
<kyankang> 스팀은 실행 되는데요.. 태스크바에 스팀이 올라와있어요. 근데 화면에 스팀 로그인창이 보이지가 않보여요.
<kyankang> Hybrid 그래픽 카드여서.. NVIDIA 그래픽 카드 활성화하려고 bumblebee 로 사용중이구요. cpu 는 64비트에요.
<kyankang> 근데 콘솔 메시지에 err:wgl:is_extension_supported No OpenGL extensions found, check if your OpenGL setup is correct! 이 메시지가 떠요
<yemharc> openGL이 없다는 소리네요
<kyankang> 그래서 아까 libgl1-nvidia-glx-ia32, nvidia-glxia32 libcuda1-ia32 libnvidia-compiler-ia32 nvidia-vdpan-driver-ia32
<kyankang> 일단 그래픽 카드 관련된거 ia32 라이브러리 모조리 설치하고. 재부팅후 시도해보았는데
<yemharc> 그건 그래픽 드라이버고요
<yemharc> openGL이라고 다이렉트X같은 녀석이 있어요
<kyankang> 네
<yemharc> sudo apt-get install mesa-common-dev
<yemharc> sudo apt-get install freeglut3-dev
<yemharc> 요거 설치하시구요
<kyankang> 어라 설치가 안되 있네요
<kyankang> 와우.. 이제 다른 에러 메시지 뜨네요!
<kyankang> 재부팅후 다시 실행해볼게요
<kyankang> ve_c/Program\ Files/Steam/Steam.exe
<kyankang> fixme:process:SetProcessShutdownParameters (00000100, 00000000): partial stub.
<kyankang> [VGL] ERROR: in glXCreateContext--
<kyankang> [VGL]    940: Could not obtain Pbuffer-capable RGB visual on the server
<yemharc> 그리고 mesa-utils 라는것도 설치하세요
<kyankang> mesa-utils 는 이미 깔려있네요. 흠
<yemharc> glxinfo |grep opengl
<yemharc> 해보시겠어요
<kyankang> :~$ glxinfo |grep OpenGL
<kyankang> OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc
<kyankang> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) Sandybridge Mobile
<kyankang> OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 7.11.2
<kyankang> OpenGL shading language version string: 1.20
<kyankang> OpenGL extensions:
<kyankang> 요케 떳어요
<kyankang> 아니다. optirun 해주어야 하는구나 다시요
<kyankang> optirun glxinfo |grep OpenGL
<kyankang> OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<kyankang> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce GT 550M/PCIe/SSE2
<kyankang> OpenGL version string: 4.2.0 NVIDIA 295.49
<kyankang> OpenGL shading language version string: 4.20 NVIDIA via Cg compiler
<kyankang> OpenGL extensions:
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 제대로 적용됐네요
<kyankang> 네
<yemharc> 리붓 해보시고 이왕이면 바이오스에서 내장 그래픽은 off 시키세요
<kyankang> ㅜㅜ CMOS 에 OFF 기능이 없어요
<yemharc> 음;;
<kyankang> 일단 리부팅해보고 시도해볼게요
<yemharc> 그건 또 희안한;;
<kyankang> ㅎㅎ 희안한 노트북
<kyankang> 흠 안되네요.. 그래도 일단 새로운 에러라도 나왔으니 이걸로 구글링 해볼게요.
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 와인에서 게임 관련이면 1차적으로 드라이버, 2차적으로 opengl, 3차가 SDL라이브러리라는게 있는데
<yemharc> 그런 순서대로 가 보세요
<kyankang> 네
<yemharc> 그리고 glxinfo |grep direct해서 direct rendering : yes 라고 되어 있는지 확인해 보시구요
<kyankang> 지금 확인해볼게요
<kyankang> glxinfo | grep direct
<kyankang> direct rendering: Yes
<kyankang>  optirun glxinfo | grep render
<kyankang> direct rendering: Yes
<kyankang> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce GT 550M/PCIe/SSE2
<kyankang>     GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_NV_copy_depth_to_color, GL_NV_copy_image,
<kyankang>     GL_NV_parameter_buffer_object2, GL_NV_path_rendering,
<kyankang>     GL_NVX_conditional_render, GL_NVX_gpu_memory_info, GL_OES_depth24,
<kyankang>     GL_OES_fbo_render_mipmap, GL_OES_get_program_binary, GL_OES_mapbuffer,
<yemharc> OpenGL은 제대로 적용되고 있네요
<kyankang> 네.. 근데 구글링 보니. bumblebee 버그 인것도 같구..
<yemharc> 에러메세지가 뭐죠
<yemharc> 아까 위에 그건가요
<kyankang> ~$ optirun wine ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Steam/Steam.exe
<kyankang> fixme:process:SetProcessShutdownParameters (00000100, 00000000): partial stub.
<kyankang> [VGL] ERROR: in glXCreateContext--
<kyankang> [VGL]    940: Could not obtain Pbuffer-capable RGB visual on the server
<kyankang> 요거에요
<yemharc> ERROR: in glXCreateContext--   ==> 그래픽 드라이버 문제네요
<yemharc> sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia*
<yemharc> 로 싹 들어내신 다음
<yemharc> 다시 설치하세요
<kyankang> ,,,, 넵 ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> 들어내고 -> 리붓해서 기본 드라이버로 부팅 -> 재설치 -> 리붓
<kyankang> 그리 하겠습니다. ;;
<yemharc> 일단 하신 다음 다시 스팀 실행해 보세요
<kyankang> 네
<yemharc> 원래 와인이 20년 숙성 정도로는 택도 없는거라........ (한숨)
<kyankang> ...
<yemharc> 그러니 우리 모두 소주(전용 네이티브)를 사랑합시다 (?!)
<kyankang> 소주 개발해주세요!!
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 헐 여기 올라간 대화 보다가 뭘 하려고 했었는지 까묵어버렸네
<yemharc> 스팀 개발자들이 열심히 하고 있습니다
<yemharc> bluedusk: 안녕하세요.
<bluedusk> yemharc, 안녕하세요
<kyankang> irc 현재 상태 변경 못하나요? 부재중이라든가
<kyankang> 없나보군요;;
<yemharc> 음.....irc 클라이언트마다 틀려서...
<yemharc> 한글이 먹는 녀석이라면 아마 !부재 였던가 뭐 그런걸로 기억합니다만
<kyankang> !부재
<yemharc> 아 공통명령어 있네요
<yemharc>  /away
<yemharc>  /away "부재중입니다 <-알림말"
<kyankang> 이제 다시 드라이버를 설치주이에요
<kyankang> 잘 될거야. 안되면 우분투 다시 밀거야
<bluedusk> jasonjang, 자리에 계시나요?
<kyankang> ㄷㄷ
<kyankang> 스팀 로그인 드디어 봤어요
<yemharc> 축하해요
<kyankang> 와인 직접 컴파일 해서 실행하니 되네요 .. 흠
<yemharc> 그런고로 우리모두 젠투를 사용합시다.
<kyankang> ㄷㄷ
<yemharc> "야, 얼른 파일좀 수정해서 보내봐"........."잠~깐만 기다려. 컴파일좀 하구"
<yemharc> ?!
<kyankang> ㄷㄷ 아. 스팀 아이디가 기억이 아난다;;
<kyankang> ㅋㅋ 게임 실행이 안되. 리눅스 지원하는 게임만 실행되나요?
<kyankang> 게임을 또 와인으로 돌려야 실행되네요. 게임 종료하니 해상도가 800x600 으로 바뀌어져 있구요
<yemharc> 안되는건 아닙니다
<yemharc> 다만 그, 다이렉트X를 OpenGL로 스위칭해서 돌리는 방식이라.......
<kyankang> yemharc 님두 스팀하세요?
<yemharc> 가끔요
<kyankang> 스팀창에서 게임 플레이 누르면 바로 플레이가 되나요?
<yemharc> 보통 바로 되지 않나요
<kyankang> 글쿤요.. 원래 잘 안되는거군요
<kyankang> 고맙습니다. 그래도 여기까지 된것도 yemharc 님 덕분입니다.
<yemharc> :)
<kyankang> 들어가보겠습니다. 자주 올게요
<semosi> 한글
<semosi> 음 잘 보이는군요
<semosi> 안녕하세요 jasonjang 님
<semosi> 오늘만 그런지 방이 약간 서늘하군요 ^^
<autowiz_> 냠
<rewbie> hi
<rewbie> 그놈이랑 유니티랑 어떤거 쓰는게 좋나요?
<rewbie> 우분투 부팅 화면은 어디서 설정 할 수 있나요?
#ubuntu-ko 2012-05-30
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> 후... 조용하군요.
<Seony> 혹시 PHP, JSP 둘 다 하시는 분 계신가요...
<bluedusk> 그런 굇수가 있을리가..
<bluedusk> Seony, 굳모닝
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그냥 제가 궁금한 게 PHP 할 줄 아는 사람이 JSP 쉽게 배울 수 있나 싶어서요
<Seony> 홈페이지 수정의뢰 들어왔는데 JSP라...
<bluedusk> ldap을 외국에서는 많이 쓸까요?;
<Seony> 음... 쓰는데는 좀 써요.
<Seony> 미국도 그렇지만 회사 나름이라서요..
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> 후.. 겨우 데이타 확보하고 12.04서버 설치했습니다.
<razGon_web> 이제 택지를 만들었으니 집짓고 정원만들고 해야죠.ㅎ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<kyankang> 안녕하세요!
<yemharc> 네 안녕하세요 :)
<kyankang> 모두 일 열심히 하시나봐요!
<yemharc> 시간이 시간이니까요
<razGon_web> yemharc: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요 :)
<yemharc> 서버는 무사히 복구(?) 하셨더군요
<razGon_web> 데이터를 확보하고 밀어낸다음 서버를 재설치 했습니다.
<yemharc> 마운트는 왜 안되던건가요
<razGon_web> 제가 잘못 생각했습니다.
<razGon_web> 리눅스의 EXt2와 lvm과 같은 파티션 방식이라고 생각했던게 착각이였죠
<yemharc> 아하;;
<razGon_web> 당연히 다른 인종은 바로 마운트가 안되었죠.
<razGon_web> 다행히도 리눅스에서 변환해서 접속하는 방법이 있더군요.
<yemharc> 근데 LVM은 갑자기 왜 쓰신건가요
<yemharc> 그건 좀 뭐라고 할까, 까다로운 녀석인데
<razGon_web> 그리고 문제가 따로 장치가 생성이 될거다 생각했는데. /mnt 디렉토리에 설치된거더군요.
<razGon_web> 아. 서버버전 설치할때 디폴트로 설정되었습니다.
<yemharc> 읭;;; 전 항상 커스텀만 쓰다보니 몰랐네요
<razGon_web> 저도요.
<razGon_web> 그래서 외 lvm이지? 그랬죠.
<razGon_web> gpart로 보니 응당 ext4가 되리라 생각했었는데요.
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> LVM보다는 일반 파티션으로 설치하는게 낫겠죠?
<yemharc> 음.....
<razGon_web> LVM은 확장이 용이해서 그런거 같긴 한데 말이죠.
<yemharc> 아...... 이거 뭐라고 하면 되려나
<yemharc> LVM은 쉽게 말하면 소프트웨어 레이드랑 엇비슷 해요
<yemharc> 근데 에.....
<yemharc> 그렇네요. 예를들어 용량을 100M짜리 '물건'이라고 한다면
<yemharc> 그걸 담는 파티션을 '박스'라 치고 1GB라고 가정합니다.
<yemharc> 그리고 그 박스들을 모아서 하나의 컨테이너에 담으면 이게 볼륨 그룹이네요
<yemharc> 그리고 이렇게 하면 '박스' 크기가 가득 차도 /home이라는 볼륨 그룹에 박스만 추가해서 넣으면 용량 확장이 되는거죠
<razGon_web> 그렇군요.
<yemharc> LVM 지원은 커널 2.4부터 release 고, 이게 나름 설정이 좀 까다로운 녀석입니다.
<razGon_web> 그게 용량 확장이 용이하군요.
<razGon_web> 그럼EXT4로 해놓는게 좋을까요?
<yemharc> 그리고 저런 식으로 좀 특이하게 관리하다 보니 active/inactive 상태로 나뉘어지고요
<yemharc> 사실 개인 서버에서는 그냥 ext가 좋아요
<yemharc> 저 LVM방식 자체가 대형 데이터센터 등에서 사용하려고 만들어진 거나 마찬가지거든요
<yemharc> (사실 시작은 소수의 ㅂㅌ들이.......)
<razGon_web> 그래서 액티브로 움직이다가 보니 그렇게 되었습니다.
<yemharc> 그 활성/비활성도 좀 까다로운게
<razGon_web> 그거 설정안하면 안되더군요.
<yemharc> 어떤놈은 활성에서만, 또 어떤놈은 비활성에서만 움직이거나 합니다
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 예
<razGon_web> 좀 복잡하죠.
<razGon_web> 집에 가면 다시 설치해야 겠군요.
<yemharc> 그리고 e2fsadm으로 볼륨을 추가하거나 하기 시작하면
<yemharc> 비트를 채우고 어쩌고..........
<razGon_web> 그냥 디스크 전체 성정.
<yemharc> 안하는게 속편합니다 -_-
<razGon_web> 설정.
<razGon_web> 요즘 중국제 패드를 보는데. 사양은 낮기는 한데 . 가격이 넘 싸네요. 현지가로 5만4천원.
<razGon_web> 7인치짜리 .
<yemharc> .......
<yemharc> 엄청 싸네요
<razGon_web> http://www.kpug.kr/1168289#21
<razGon_web> 엄청쌉니다.
<razGon_web> 근데 이게 앞으로 대륙의 대세라고 합니다.
<razGon_web> 이건 거의 토블렛이네요.
<razGon_web> toy+tablet
<razGon_web> 물론 IPS패널을 쓴 패드도 많이 나온다고 하더군요. 그것도 가격이 10만원대.....
<razGon_web> 문제는 최적화와 마감도.
<yemharc> 허어..........
<yemharc> 저 링크의 저건 진짜.........
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 게임머신이 아닌 일반적인 인터넷용으로 쓰기는 괜찮은거 같아요.
<yemharc> 그것도 그렇지만, 뭔가 가지고 노는 재미도 있을거같네요
<razGon_web> 실은 울아이들이 부담없이 쓸 패드는 이런게 어떨까 생각해보고 있습니다.
<razGon_web> 예
<yemharc> .......고장나도 한달만 버텨주면 본전은 뽑고도 남을.........
<razGon_web> 비슷한걸루 이런것도 있어요
<yemharc> 애들이 막 가지고 놀기에 아이패드같은건 확실히 부담되죠......
<razGon_web> http://www.kpug.kr/index.php?mid=reviews&page=3&document_srl=1098839
<razGon_web> 액정이 뷁이지만, 최적화의 중요성을 깨닫게 해주는 내용이죠.
<razGon_web> 이것도 가격이 우리나라 들어와서 구매대행으로 하면 13만원.
<razGon_web> 리뷰어가 일주일 사용하고 9만원에 팔았습니다..ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_web> http://muritzy.tistory.com/617
<razGon_web> 이분은 여기에 우분투를 올려서 서버용으로 사용하는 것도 생각하더군요. 아니면 우분투TV같은거라든지요
<razGon_web> http://muritzy.tistory.com/618
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> HD영상이 무난하게 재생될 정도라면 개인용 서버 정도로도 잘 작동하겠네요
<yemharc> 단지 설치하는게 삽질이겠네요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 원래 저가형 칩셋이지만, 그정도로 비메모리시장의 활로가 괜찮아지겠죠.
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 그러게요.
<razGon_web> 근데 그분이 저같은 초보에게 부탁하시더라구요...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 설치해달라고..ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 도전~
<razGon_web> ^^
<razGon_web> 할만은 할거 같긴 해요.
<yemharc> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android 아니면 이것도 방법이죠. 조금 기다려야 하겠지만요
<razGon_web> 가상화 기능 사용안해도 되니요. 이제 공식적으로 12.04에 되니 말이죠.
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 일단 뜯어낸걸 보니 A10인데
<yemharc> 아키텍처 자체는 아무 문제 없을거같네요
<razGon_web> 예 맞습니다.
<yemharc> 다만 구동시킬 프로그램들이 다 ARM을 지원할지가 문제가 되겠네요
<yemharc> 안하는데 나름 중요한 녀석이라면 순식간에 젠투가 되 버릴겁니다
<yemharc> (........)
<razGon_web> 그게 걱정이죠.
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> XBMC가 ARM 지원하던가......
<yemharc> 아 지원하네요
<yemharc> 아, 아니구나;;
<yemharc> 다들 직접 올렸네요.......
<razGon_web> XBMC가 뭐죠? 일단 검색부터..ㅎ
<yemharc> 아 그러니까...... 셋탑박스형 인터넷 TV 운영체제? 라고 해야하려나요
<yemharc> (OS는 아니고 프로그램이긴 합니다만)
<razGon_web> 아 그렇군요.
<razGon_web> 티비전용. 프로그램이군요.
<razGon_web> 위키디피아에서 확인.ㅋ
<yemharc> 일단 멀티플랫폼입니다
<yemharc> XBMC야말로 어지간한 곳에선 다 돌아가요
<razGon_web> 서버로 역할은 하지만, 미디어기기로의 역할을 같이 하기에는.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 그렇겠군요.
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 전 저녁먹으러
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ7
<razGon_web> 옙
<razGon_web> 있다 되요^^
<razGon_web> 있다 뵈요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 저도 퇴근요
#ubuntu-ko 2012-05-31
<razGon_Xch> 하이요.ㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2012-06-01
<razGon_Xch> 안녕하세요?
<laen0k> 하요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<hanto> hi!
<hanto> 아무조 없으세요?
<hanto> 하이요
#ubuntu-ko 2012-06-02
<razGon_LX> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_LX> 굳모닝이비다.
<razGon_LX> 입니다.
<razGon_LX> 서버를 회복했습니다.후.
<hanbin973> 음.. 여기도 썰렁하넹 =.=
<KeiU> 질문이 있습니다.
<KeiU> 우분투에서 소리를 듣고싶은데
<KeiU> 라인출력이 고장이 나서
<KeiU> XP에서는 라인입력을 출력으로 대신 사용하고 있습니다.
<KeiU> 우분투에서도 이렇게 할 수 있나요???
<KeiU> 질문 있습니다. 우분투에서 라인입력에서 소리가 나도록 설정할 수 있나요???
<youbuntu> 안녕하시렵니까
<youbuntu> 안녕하시냐고요
<bridgebot> laen0k: 채널활성화를 위해 채널링봇 한번 만들어봤습니다.
<Seony> 봇은 제 허락 받으셔야하는데...
#ubuntu-ko 2012-06-03
<razGon_OpQ> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_OpQ> Seony, 12.04는 복잡하군요..ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 안녕하세요.
<razGon_OpQ> 쿠분투 괜찮은지요?
<Seony> 뭐 새로운게 많이 생겼나봐요?
<razGon_OpQ> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_OpQ> 아니요. 망할 유니티
<Seony> 쿠분투는, 그놈이랑 많이 다르니까 새로운 걸 쓰신다고 생각하시면 될 거에요.
<razGon_OpQ> 뭐lxde도 쓰는데요..ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 12.04 서버버전만 써봐서... 뭐 그냥 그래요.
<Seony> 몇몇 패키지가 좀 업그레이드 됐다는 정도만 체감하고..
<razGon_OpQ> 버젼자체는 좋은데요
<razGon_OpQ> 체감상
<razGon_OpQ> 문제는 그놈에서 유니티로  바뀐뒤 자유도가 심히억압되었습니다
<Seony> 그렇군요. 하긴 생긴것부터가 좀 답답해보이긴 해요
<razGon_OpQ> 그렇다고 lxde나 루분투로 설치하면 vnc로 접속이 안되는 현상이 벌어지군요
<Seony> 요즘 LoL이라는 게임에 새로 맛들려서 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 디아블로3 슬슬 지겨워져요
<razGon_OpQ> 그냥 데스크탑으로 쓰라면 나름 괜찮아요. 특히 패드나 그런걸루로는요. 제느낌상
<razGon_OpQ> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 롤 저도했는데...ㅋㅋ 정말 잼있죠
<Seony> 네. 근데 제가 발컨이라...
<Seony> 쉽진 않더라구요
<razGon_OpQ> 뭘로 하세요
<razGon_OpQ> 저도 컴만 상대합니다
<Seony> 아직 무슨 챔피언이 좋은지 몰라서, 공짜로 나오는 것만 해보고 있어요.
<Seony> 지금은 케이틀린.
<razGon_OpQ> 아.
<Seony> 케이틀린만 열몇판 해보니까 대충 감은 오는데, 그래도 컨 좋은 유저 만나면 털려요
<razGon_OpQ> 케이틀린은 초반답답합니다만
<Seony> 미국섭에서 하다보니 뭐 욕 먹을 일도 없구요..
<razGon_OpQ> ㅎㅎ 몸이넘약하죠.
<Seony> 한국섭은 욕설이 난무한다고 들었어요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpQ> 초딩이 저보고 뭐라고해요
<razGon_OpQ> 그래서 컴만 상대합니다
<Seony> 근데 보통 개인주의적인 성향이 강한 서양애들 특성상, 그렇게 욕은 잘 안해요...
<Seony> 일부 하긴 하는데, 그냥 씹으면 되죠. 어차피 영어로 하는 욕이라 체감도 잘 안느껴지고..
<razGon_OpQ> 사람끼리 하면 빠질까봐요
<razGon_OpQ> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpQ> 그렇군요
<razGon_OpQ> 쿠분투 무겁니다요?
<Seony> 무겁죠. 우분투보다 더 무거울껄요
<razGon_OpQ> 유니티무겁더라구요
<razGon_OpQ> 그리고 설정이 별루라서....
<Seony> 쿠분투 막상 깔아보면, 화려해서 좋긴 한데...
<Seony> 그만큼 에러도 좀 있구요...
<Seony> 제 느낌이지만, 좀 일관성이 없어서요...
<razGon_OpQ> 솔직히 저는 오픈박스에 굴리는 것도 생각해봐야겠네요..ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 간단한 gui에 필요한 것만올려서 돌리는 거 생각하는데 그게 쉽지않네요
<razGon_OpQ> 커뮤니티 자료실에 스터디리눅스 괜찮을런지요?
<Seony> 안써봐서 잘 모르겠어요. 그런 배포판도 있나보네요
<razGon_OpQ> 중학생이 만든 배포판 조합이에요
<Seony> 네. 지금 읽어보니까 18살이라고 적혀있군요
<razGon_OpQ> 정확히는 중졸생
<razGon_OpQ> 학교고교중퇴한분 같더군요
<Seony> 근데 기반이 12.04네요. 그럼 결국 우분투 12.04를 약간 수정한거 아닌가요?
<razGon_OpQ> 예 서버판에 gui와 프로그램올린거 같습니다
<razGon_OpQ> 유니티가 가장 안정적인데 자유도가 ㅅㅁ하게떨어지더군요
<Seony> 그렇군요. 그냥 10.04 계속 쓰기에는 좀 무리가 있나봐요?
<razGon_OpQ> 버젼이 조금 딸려서 그런지 지원이 그렇더군요
<razGon_OpQ> 맘같아서는 10.04버젼쓰는데 문제는 그놈이 아닌 유니티라서요
<razGon_OpQ> Sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<razGon_OpQ> 이라고 적으면 유니티로....가죠?
<Seony> 아닐껄요.
<Seony> 10.04는 기본이 그놈이잖아요.
<Seony> 10.04에서 Unity 설치하려면 별도로 작업해줘야되요.
<razGon_OpQ> 저는 서버버젼에 gui올리고 필요한 것만올리는 작업을해서요
<razGon_OpQ> 12.04에서 하니 엉켜버리더라구요
<Seony> 아... 저는 서버에 GUI 올리는걸 싫어해서... ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 제가 cli 돌릴실력이 안되서요
<razGon_OpQ> 예전 웹상 토렌토제어가 utorrent인가요?
<Seony> 네. utorrent server
<razGon_OpQ> 시냅틱에는 없죠?
<Seony> 네. 아마 오픈소스가 아닐 거에요. 게다가 베타버전이구요.
<razGon_OpQ> 일단은 10.04 사용하죠..ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 그게 가장편해요..ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 리눅스는 최선보다 최적을 찾는게좋네요.
<bridgebot> passinger: 음?
<bridgebot> passinger: 이번 브릿지 봇은 누가 만들었데요?
<razGon_OpQ> 한국영화 좋네요. 은교. 러브픽션. 건축학개론. 화차
<bridgebot> laen0k : 채널링 봇 수정했습니다 잘 될지 모르겠네요 ㅋ
<laen0k> .
<laen0k> 엥 인원이 많아서 그런가-.- 제대로 안되네요 재수정이 필요하네요ㅜ.ㅜ
<laen0k> 자 이번엔 과연!
<bridgebot> 레녹 : 엥 안되네-.-
#ubuntu-ko 2013-05-27
<Nymph> 하와이는 26일 오후네요..
<Nymph> 일요일 오후... 좋겠다..
<Seony> Nymph: 하이.  일요일 오후이기도 하지만 내일 메모리얼 데이라서 또 노는 날이야 ㅋ
<Nymph> Seony: 아~ 그렇지요? 그래서 미국 증시가 휴장이라고 알고 있었다능.
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 미국에는 한 달에 한 번씩은 꼭 연휴가 있거든.  그게 이번 달은 오늘 ㅎㅎ
<Nymph> 아우 짜증나..
<Nymph> 또 시잘대기 없는 일 시키네..
<autowiz2012> 아이쿠 신경질이 나셨군요....
<samahui_web> 안녕하세요 ^^
<samahui_web> 오늘도 즐거운 하루 되세요 ~
<Nymph> samahui_web: ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2013-05-28
<autowiz2012> 냐암 냐암
#ubuntu-ko 2013-05-29
<nymph> 하이여~
<Seony> Hi
<nymph> 거진 저녁이네요~
<nymph> 거긴 저녁이네요~
<Seony> 취침!
#ubuntu-ko 2013-05-30
<Work^Seony> 퇴근!
<samahui_web> 점심 맛있게들 드셨어요?
<samahui_web> 오후 시간도 즐겁고 유익하게 보내세요~ ^^
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_web> 안녕하세요 ^^
<nymph> 졸리네요~
#ubuntu-ko 2013-05-31
<nymph> 안녕하세요~
<ahoops_> 안녕하세요.
<nymph> ahoops_: ^_^/
<bluedusk> 안녕ㅇ하세요 (__)
<ahoops_> 드라군이 생명체냐 아니냐를 알아보느라 오전을 다 날리다니;;
<bluedusk> 건설적이네요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 드라군.. ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ahoops_, 혹시 페북 하세요?
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 안합니다 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 왜용~
<Work^Seony> 페북 하시면 친추할려구요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 훙.
<ahoops_> 트위터도 안해요. ㅋ
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 페북 구경가게 주소좀주세요~
<Work^Seony> https://facebook.com/jswlinux
<ahoops_> +_+
<Work^Seony> 퇴근!
#ubuntu-ko 2013-06-01
<ahoops__> 좋은아침입니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> 요즘 아무도 떠들지않아요.
<Work^Seony> 다들 바쁘신가봐요
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<ahoops_> 드가세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2013-06-02
<sungyo> ha-ee ㅡ,.ㅡ/~
<sungyo> 전 GG 치고 나가겠습니다~
<DarkCircle> 요샌 어찌된게 전부 스플릿이 ...
<DarkCircle> (먼산)
<DarkCircle> 다들 피곤할 때지요. 춘곤증에 휘둘리고 이젠 더위에 휘둘리고
<DarkCircle> 뭐 그래서 어쩌겠냐는 ... 그냥 열심히 살면서 안부나 ..
#ubuntu-ko 2014-05-26
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> openstack에 ceph 붙이는거 검색해봤더니
<bluedusk> seony님 글쓴게 걸리네요..-ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 써니옹 하신거 꽤 많죠 'ㅅ'a ... 국내쪽이랑 같이 안해서 그렇지 ...
<drake_kr_> 어제 바베큐는 맛나더라
<Seony> bluedusk: 한글로 쓰여진 ceph 매뉴얼이 제가 쓴거 밖에 없거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 다음이랑 카카오랑 합병하네요
<drake_kr> 잘됐네요
<drake_kr> API 다음에서 단도리 잘해가 공개하겠네요
<Seony> 네이버에서 긴장타겠군요
<Seony> 근데, 카카오 직원이 600명이나 되는줄은 몰랐어요.
<drake_kr> 별로.. 긴장하진 않을듯..
<drake_kr> 카카오도 뭐 두어명이 다 만들고 나머지는 뭐...
<drake_kr> 두어명이 집중할 수 있도록 쿠션해주는거겠죠
<Seony> 그렇군요
<drake_kr> 왜 한국만 스마트폰이 개비싼지 모르겠..
<yemharc> 카카오는 뭘 하길래 그리 직원이 많은건지 모르겠어요
<yemharc> drake_kr: 고객이 호구라서...
<drake_kr> 한달에 폰 30~40개 팔아서 비싼 월세 내고 알바 월급까지 줄정도면..
<drake_kr> 웹툰작가들 영업사원만 한 10명 되나?
<yemharc> 잉
<yemharc> 왠 웹툰;;
<drake_kr> 이모티콘
<drake_kr> SSL 기반 채팅 솔루션 그거 분명 한두명이서 개발했을텐데..
<drake_kr> 600명이 전부 개발자는 아닐테고..
<Seony> 페북 오픈스택 커뮤니티에 몇몇분들이 카카오 소속이시더라구요
<drake_kr> 클라우드는 바이두가 짱이죠
<bluedusk> 하아 우분투 14.04 서버버전에 네트웍 리스타트 안되는거 짜증나네요..ㅡㅡ;
<yemharc> service networking restart 안먹나요?
<yemharc> 아마 이거같은데요
<yemharc> http://www.ubuntu-kr.org/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=26282
<myobot> [링크 제목] 글타래 보기 - sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart 때문에요 ㅜ.ㅜ - 우분투 한국 커뮤니티 •
<yemharc> network-manager 라는 패키지 따로 있습니다.
<bluedusk> yemharc, network-manager 는 gui 관련 설정 데몬 아닌가요?
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<ihavnoth> bluedusk: 저도 그거 때문에  찾다가 포기하고 걍 리부팅했습니다.
<readytoact_T420> (__)
<drake_kr> 어쩌다보니 솔칼 로스트소드 노멀 클리어했넹..
<drake_kr> 돈달라는 전화만 오네
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 돈없다 해요
<drake_kr> 돈없다 하니 오늘내로 준비할 수 있냐는데여
<ClassicGuitar100> 안녕하세요. 우분투 14.04 한글키로 한영전환을 하고 싶습니다. 영문으로 설치후 ibus-hangul 설치후 사용중인데 윈도우키+스페이스로 밖에 전환이 안되네요. 어떻게 해야 할까요?
<drake_kr> ... 승질 급하시네..
<autowiz> 저도 급한거로는 한 성질 하지 말입니다.
<autowiz> drake 옹~~
<autowiz> 마커스님 하이요.
<DarkCircle> 이 늦은오밤중에 ~(_~_)~
<samahui> 안녕하세요. 상쾌한 아침입니다.^^
<samahui> 오늘도 즐거운 하루 되세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요 Seony님
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 오늘도 좋은 하루 되세요~~
<samahui> 안녕하세요^^ 좋은 하루 보내세요 ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2014-05-27
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 어...
<autowiz> html 안에서
<autowiz> frame src 로 sites.google.com/site/abc 해서 보여줄려고 했더니
<autowiz> 소스가 프레임 안에서 보여지는걸 막는다고 메시지가 뜨네요.
<autowiz> 혹시 아시는분 있으신가 해서 여쭤봅니다.
<bluedusk> 할로?
<bluedusk> somebody help me?
<ihavnoth> Hello
<ihavnoth> What's up?
<yemharc> autowiz: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10390901/setting-html-frame-src-to-google-com-not-working
<myobot> [링크 제목] php - Setting HTML Frame src to google.com; not working - Stack Overflow
<yemharc> 요거 아닐까요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 혹시 ~을 구축하다 할때 어떤 영단어가 좋을까요?
<ipeter> 예를 들어
<ipeter> 서버에 memcached를 구축한다
<ipeter> 할때요...
<ihavnoth> 구글 번역기를 ....써보세요
<ipeter> 제가 영어가 부족해서 여쭤봅니다.
<ipeter> ihavnoth: 네 알겠습니다.
<yemharc> establish a xxx
<ipeter> build로 가르쳐주네요.
<ihavnoth> memcached는 daemon인가요?
<yemharc> establish, build up, construct.....마지막은 물리적인 의미(건설)가 강하니 제외하죠
<yemharc> 개념적인거에 소프트웨어니까 쉽게 set up으로 가셔도 됩니다
<ipeter> install도 많이 쓰네요.
<autowiz> 아 yemharc 님 감사합니다.
<ipeter> 오!토!위!즈!님!!!
<ipeter> 오랫만에 뵈어요!
<ipeter> 잘 계셨나요?
<autowiz> 아아 피터님 안녕하세요.
<ipeter> =)
<ipeter> 잘있었습니다! +_+b
<autowiz> 요즘 한 2주동안 많이 바빠서 그다지 안녕하지 못합니다.
<ipeter> 네네..
<ipeter> 지금 윈도우 랩탑에
<ipeter> 멤캐쉬드 설치하고 있습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 저는 봐도 잘 이해가 안가서 memcached
<ipeter> 사수가 좀 미친놈이라서요.
<ipeter> 어제 논쟁이 있었습니다.
<ipeter> 들어보세요.
<ipeter> 개발자는 어떠한 상황에든지 대비를해서 개발dev서버, 개발qa서버 에 접속 못하는 상황을 대비해서 로컬에서도 테스트를 할 수 있도록 준비해야해요.
<ipeter> 그러니 로컬에서 테스트할 수 있도록 가르쳐주세요.
<ipeter> 저: 아니. 대리님. 이 솔루션은 멤캐쉬드를 사용하잖아요. 그러니 멤캐쉬드가 설치되어있는 개발서버에서 하곤 합니다.
<ipeter> 저: 그렇지 않고서는 개인 노트북에 멤캐쉬드를 설치해야해요.
<ipeter> 사수: 아니 그럼 멤캐쉬드는 dev랑, qa서버에 설치된것을 사용하면 되잖아요. 그리고 나머지 플로우는 로컬에서 돌아가게 테스트하는법 가르쳐주세요.
<ipeter> 저: 아니 개발, qa서버 접속불가능한 상황 대비해서 로컬에서 테스트해야한다고 하시고 dev, qa 멤캐쉬드 이용하는건 뭔가요.
<ipeter> 저: dev, qa 멤캐쉬드 이용한다는건 qa랑 dev서버 살아있다는 말 아닌가요?
<ipeter> 저: dev, qa memcached 쓰고 로컬에서 나머지 돌릴수 있게 소스수정하는것보다는 그냥 돌아가고 있는 dev, qa 서버에서 배포해서 테스트하는게 낫지 않나요?
<DarkCircle> 흠 ... 옛날에 DOS 사용해보셨나요?
<ihavnoth> 멤캐쉬드가 좋은건가 보군요...
<ipeter> 제가 신입이라서 잘 몰라서 그런데 제가 잘못생각하는건가요?
<DarkCircle> 잘못 생각하시는거일수도?
<ipeter> 그런가요?
<ihavnoth> 전 잘 모르겠네요 저게 뭔지 몰라요
<DarkCircle> DOS를 사용해보셨다면 memcached가 대충 어떤 개념인지는 아실거 같은데 ...
<ipeter> 아니요. 1년이 채 안되서 DOS는 잘 모릅니다.
<ipeter> 컴퓨터 배운지 1년이 채 안되었어요.
<ipeter> DarkCircle: 가르쳐주실수 있나요?
<DarkCircle> http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/%EC%8A%A4%EB%A7%88%ED%8A%B8%EB%93%9C%EB%9D%BC%EC%9D%B4%EB%B8%8C
<myobot> [링크 제목] 스마트드라이브 - 위키백과, 우리 모두의 백과사전
<ihavnoth> DOS는 시험문제에 나오던거군요
<DarkCircle> memcached가 저거랑 비슷한 역할을 해요.
<ipeter> 네.
<DarkCircle> 차이점은 memcached는 cache로 쓴다는거고 smartdrv는 buffer로 쓴다는거고요
<DarkCircle> cache랑 buffer의 차이점은 아시죠?
<ipeter> 네
<DarkCircle> 하지만 어차피 둘다 성능 개선에 쓰잖아요?
<ipeter> 네
<DarkCircle> 대충 그런 목적이다 라고 보시면 돼요.
<DarkCircle> 그러면 질문 한가지
<ipeter> 네
<DarkCircle> 그 중간 단계에 네트워크가 끼면 성능에 어떤 영향을 미치게 될까요?
<DarkCircle> 하드디스크와 메모리가 네트워크를 통해 분리가 되어 있다면.
<DarkCircle> 그냥 쉽게 생각해보세요 로컬 버스로 데이터를 전송할거냐 네트워크로 전송할거냐 ...
<ipeter> 다크서클님.
<DarkCircle> 사수가 이유를 알려주지 않는덴 이유가 있습니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_se> 잠시 류뚱 경기를 봤는데 6회까지 퍼팩트군요
<ipeter> 다클서클님.
<ipeter> 제 이야기는요.
<ipeter> 현재 완성된 솔루션 XXX라고 있습니다.
<ihavnoth> samahui_se: 지금 하고 있나요?
<ipeter> 안정화된 솔루션이고 이미 상용에 사용되고 있지요.
<samahui_se> 7회 진행중입니다
<ipeter> 잘 굴러가고 있습니다.
<ihavnoth> samahui_se: 봐야겠군요 우후~~ 감사합니다
<ipeter> 그것은 데이터 입출력에서 대용량에 속도와 성능을 향상시키기위해서 멤캐쉬드를 먼저 사용하고 그다음 DB쪽으로 가게 되어있지요.
<samahui_se> 7회 투아웃까지 퍼팩트 가고 있습니다
<ipeter> 그리고 dev, qa라는 이미 멤캐쉬드가 설치되어있는 개발서버에서 테스트를하고 상용서버에 올리는 형태입니다.
<DarkCircle> dev랑 qa는 분산되어 있죠?
<ihavnoth> ipeter: DBMS 앞단에 붙어 있는 sql cache 미들웨어인건가요?
<ipeter> 허나, 이분은 인수인계과정에서 로컬에서 테스트를 하는 방법을 가르쳐달라고 하신거예요.
<DarkCircle> 아 참고로 아까 알려드리지 못한거 ...
<ipeter> DarkCircle: 네. 분리되어있는 서버입니다.
<DarkCircle> smartdrv의 최대 단점은 networkless 시스템에서만 자체적으로 밖에 안됩니다.
<samahui_se> 7회까지 퍼팩트 가고 있습니다. 일이 손에 안잡히네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<ipeter> 즉, 독립된 개발서버 두대예요.
<samahui_se> 2회만 더 막으면 퍼팩트 경기입니다
<ipeter> qa건 dev건 자기가 테스트하고자 하는 서버에 배포하고 테스트하면 되는 구조입니다.
<ihavnoth> 점수가 조금 불안하고요 1:0이라니..
<samahui_se> 이기고 지고 문제가 아니라 아직 안타하나도 볼넷하나도 안줬습니다
<DarkCircle> qa와 dev가 networkless 시스템은 아니죠?
<samahui_se> 퍼팩트 할지도 모릅니다 ㅎㅎ;
<ipeter> 아이고..다 네트워크 되는거죠.
<samahui_se> 어제 노히트노런에 이어서 오늘 퍼팩트하면.... 정말 메이져리그에 역사적으로 이름 남기겠네요
<DarkCircle> 네트워크에 연결은 되어 있고 "서버"잖아요?
<ipeter> DarkCircle: 네 맞습니다.
<DarkCircle> 그러면 dev든 qa든 목적이 어떻든지간에 일단 둘중에 하나는 무조건 살아있어야 맞겠죠 'ㅅ'a ...
<DarkCircle> 근데 ...
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<ipeter> DarkCircle: 그러니 사수가 답답한게 그럴경우를 대비해서 로컬에서 테스트할 수 있는 방도를 가르쳐달래요.
<DarkCircle> 이 사수는 지금 이야기하는걸 보면 일단 퍼포먼스보단 기능 테스트에 집중하겠다 이게 결론입니다.
<ipeter> DarkCircle: 프로그래머는 모든 상황에 대비해야한다구요.
<DarkCircle> memcached가 11211번 포트 쓰고 원격에서도 접속 가능하잖아요?
<ipeter> DarkCircle: 말씀드렸죠. 로컬에 멤캐쉬드를 구축하세요.
<ipeter> DarkCircle: 네. 맞아요.
<autowiz> 현 시스템에서 memcached 없이 소스 돌아가나요?
<DarkCircle> memcached를 구축하는 개념을 알려드리면 끝나는걸텐데
<autowiz> 그러면 좀 편하고 안그럼 로컬에 깔면되는거 죠 뭘 그리 고민해요.
<DarkCircle> 그냥 포트번호 11211 잡고 데몬만 띄우시면 됩니다.
<DarkCircle> 만약 랩톱이 윈도우면
<ipeter> DarkCircle: 그러니까 원격에서 접속한다는 말은 그 서버 살아있다있다는 말이잖아요.
<DarkCircle> 윈도우 밀어버리시라고 하면 되죠.
<DarkCircle> 그쵸.
<DarkCircle> 대사를 제가 거꾸로 읽었군요.
<autowiz> 서버는 살아 있으돼 접속이 안되는상황 인거죠.
<DarkCircle> 사수 <-> ipeter님
<ipeter> DarkCircle: 굳이 소스를 수정해서 멤캐쉬드 dev꺼쓰고, 나머지 로컬에서 돌리게 수정하면 지금 사용에 돌아가고 있는 소스와 달라질뿐더러
<DarkCircle> 당황스럽군요 갑자깈ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 음... 좀 당황스러우실듯 합니다.
<DarkCircle> 근데 지금 소스에 memcached 주소가 하드하게 박쳐있나요?
<DarkCircle> 쳐-> 혀
<ipeter> DarkCircle: 차라리 멤캐쉬드 돌아가는 서버에 소스배포해서 테스트하지 왜 로컬에서 돌리고 멤캐쉬드는 dev꺼 쓰려고 소스를 수정하냐고 누누히 말해도 안듣냐구요.
<DarkCircle> 아우 약기운 ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<DarkCircle> 이제 명백히 파악이 됐군요. 그러면 남은 한가지 질문 ...
<DarkCircle> 사수 랩톱은 뭐가 깔려있나요?
<autowiz> Win
<ipeter> DarkCircle: 아니요. cache.properties파일에 설정할수 있게 되어있지만,
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ 설마 ㅋㅋ ㅋ
<autowiz> 저~ 위에보시면 피터님 win 노트북에 memcached 설치하고 계신다고 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 윈도우를 밀어버리는게 답일거 같은데 ...
<autowiz> 근데 peter 는 왜 피터로 발음되나요? pet 은 펫 이고 ter 는 터  니까.
<ipeter> DarkCircle: 사수의 '가정'이 dev, qa이용 못할 상황 대비해서 로컬에서 돌릴수 있게 가르쳐달라고 하는데 그 가정이랑 말이 우선 안맞잖아요.
<autowiz> 합하면 페터 아니면 퍼터가 될거 같은데 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> DarkCircle: 캐쉬 dev꺼 이용한다하면 dev서버 살아있다는 말이고, 거기 그냥 톰캣에 배포해서 테스트하면 되는데 왜 설정파일 바꾸고 로컬에서 띄우고 그러는지..;;;
<autowiz> 안 맞는거 맞습니다. 다만 자기가 잘못했다고 인정하기싫어서 버티는듯. ....
<DarkCircle> -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 졸렸 ...
<autowiz> 다만 필요하다면
<DarkCircle> 그러면 ...
<DarkCircle> 그냥 서버를 내리시고
<autowiz> 일부설정을 바꿔서 해볼 수 는 있습니다. 연습도 되고 좋습니다.
<DarkCircle> 사수에게 자 테스트 해보세요
<DarkCircle> 라고 하시면 됩니다.
<ipeter> 사실 제 사수가 유명해요.
<DarkCircle> 물론 회사 개발 인력이 3 이상이면 난리가 나겠지만 =3
<ipeter> 예전에 여기서도 말씀드렸지만
<autowiz> 유명하다는건, 네임벨류 있으신분??
<ipeter> 사람 엄청 무시하고 SI회사인데 타직원 있는 앞에서 별거 아닌걸로 면박주고
<DarkCircle> 경력 몇년차정도 되나요?
<ipeter> 실력은 엄청 없어서 여기서 유지보수로 3년가까이 유배되었더라구요.
<ipeter> 8년차요.
<ipeter> 아니 실력없는거야 사람이 그렇수도 있는데
<DarkCircle> 2006년부터네요 'ㅅ'a ...
<ipeter> 인성마저 엄청 안좋아서 유명하죠.
<ipeter> 근데 제가 저렇게 설득하려들면
<ipeter> 자기 무시하고
<DarkCircle> 4년제 나왔나요?
<ipeter> 말 안듣는다고 본사에 보고합니다.
<ipeter> 용인송담대학교 나왔습니다.
<ipeter> 요전에 알았어요.
<autowiz> 그냥 그려려니 하세요. 일일이 상대하다간
<autowiz> 시간만 버립니다.
<DarkCircle> 2~3년제면 ... 아무리 못해도 02학번인데
<ipeter> 33살이예요
<autowiz> 30 , 35, 40 넘어가면 , 가치관 습관 같은거 잘 안고쳐집니다.
<DarkCircle> 얼추 맞군요 'ㅅ'a ..
<DarkCircle> 근데 이바닥에 어떻게 들어왔을지가 궁금하네요.
<ipeter> 근데 사람이 엄청 영악해서
<DarkCircle> 사수랑 업무 목적으로 말고 ... 허심탄회하게 술자리 한번 해보세요 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 일할때 뭐가 제일 힘드냐고.
<ipeter> 아무리 실력없어도 자기가 맡는 솔루션(YYY)는 3년동안 유지보수하니 잘알긴하죠.
<ipeter> 그거가지고 여기 책임자 딱 한명 그사람이니 완전 황제가 따로 없어요.
<ipeter> 일 절대 안가르쳐주려하고
<DarkCircle> 웬지 제가 보기에는 사수가 좀 뭔가 쫒기는게 있을거 같은데요'ㅅ'a ...
<ipeter> 이거 밥그릇 뺏기면 자긴 끝인거 아니까..;;
<autowiz> 피터님 쌓인게 맞으신듯 아이고.
<DarkCircle> 그쵸 ㅋㅋ 기득권이라는게 있으니 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 저랑 술한잔 하면서 풀어버리시죠...
<DarkCircle> 근데 여기 퍼블릭에 공개채널이라
<ipeter> 아이고.. 말도 마세요. 신입이라서 들어왔는데, 타회사 사람들앞에서 얼마나 면박줬는데요.
<DarkCircle> 내용 다 인터넷에 훨훨~(~_~)~ 날라다니게 되는거 아시죠 ?ㅅ?
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ 상관없어요.
<ipeter> 몇일전에는 대판 싸웠어요.
<ipeter> 왜 저에게 그렇게 면박주고 타회사 직원들 앞에서 힘들게 했냐니까
<DarkCircle> 업무시간대 빼고는 두분이서 커뮤니케이션 안해보셨죠?
<autowiz> 저희회사는 사수 멱살잡는 사태까지 나왔었어요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 그냥 XXX씨가 밉고 싫었습니다.
<ipeter> 이렇게 대답하는 사람이예요
<ipeter> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 뭐 제가 잡힌건 아니니 오해하지는 마시고
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 왜 밉고 싫은지를 감정적으로 접근하지 말고 이성적으로 접근해보세요 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 이사람 원래 유명했어요.
<ipeter> 프리랜서 과장님 전에 한분 계셨는데
<autowiz> 아 갑자기 유명환 형님 보고싶다. ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 그분한테도 일모를때 껀수터지면 다 뒤집어씌우고
<ipeter> 거짓말해서 보고하고..
<DarkCircle> 싸운다고 될게 아닐거 같은데 ...
<ipeter> 과장님 나가시면서 저에게 인수인계 다했다고 꼭 갑회사에게 보고하고 가라고
<DarkCircle> 딱 봐도 뭔가 ...
<ipeter> 그렇지 않으면 다 뒤집어 씌울꺼라고 몇일전에 전화통화 했습니다.
<DarkCircle> 제대로 한방 터지면 그 사람 이바닥에서 매장당할지도 모르는데 ...
<DarkCircle> 너무 그러지 마세요 ~(~_~
<ipeter> 갑회사 직원하고도 술한잔 했어요.
<DarkCircle> 단둘이서는 술자리 안가져보셨죠?
<DarkCircle> 제가 볼땐 인수인계 과정도 뭔가 문제가 있었던거 같은데요
<ipeter> 갑회사 직원도 'YYY솔루션 할 수 있는 사람이 저사람 뿐이니 가만있는다'라구요.
<DarkCircle> 사수는 팀장인가 그렇다고 하는거 같고 ...
<DarkCircle> 인수인계하고 나간사람은 과장급이라고  하셨던거 같은데 ..
<ipeter> DarkCircle: 저랑 사수 두명밖에 없구요, 이사람은 술 절대 안마셔요.
<ipeter> DarkCircle: 원래 3명 YYY솔루션(프리 과장님, 사수)
<ipeter> DarkCircle: xxx솔루션(저)
<DarkCircle> 인수인계를 사수한테도 일부했어야 하는데
<ipeter> DarkCircle: 근데 과장님 3달전에 나가시구요.
<DarkCircle> 사수한텐 안하고 peter님한테 싹 하고 나가셨나 'ㅅ'a ..
<ipeter> DarkCircle: 저 나가면서 YYY솔루션 사수에게 인수인계하고 나갑니다. 5월이 마지막이예요.
<ipeter> DarkCircle: 저 사실 YYY솔루션 백업으로 해야하는데 사수랑 엮이기 싫어서 안.했.어.요.
<ipeter> DarkCircle: 유지보수라 일도 없고, 바쁜것도 없고, 항상 6시 칼퇴라서요.
<autowiz> 5월도 얼마 안남았습니다.
<DarkCircle> 결론은 하나네요. 커뮤니케이션 문제네요.
<ipeter> DarkCircle: 본사 엔지니어들 아는사람은 다 알죠.
<DarkCircle> 인간적으로 대화해본 시간은 없잖아요?
<ipeter> DarkCircle: 인성 자체가 정말 안좋은 사람이예요.
<DarkCircle> 업무 목적으로 대화하는게 보통이겠구요.
<ipeter> 남 함부로 말하는거 정말 안좋은데, 이사람 정말 안좋은 사람이예요.
<ipeter> 인간적으로 대화..해봤는데 말이 안통해요.
<autowiz> 워워 피터님 이제 그만... 남 때문에 자기 마음까지 다치지 말아요 .
<DarkCircle> 흠흠 ...
<DarkCircle> 그래서 결론은 5월 이직 ?ㅅ?
<ipeter> 아니요.
<ipeter> 계약이 5월까지예요.
<DarkCircle> 아 ...
<autowiz> 본사 복귀 라고 하시더라구요
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> 본사복귀합니다.
<DarkCircle> 그러면 파견나갔다가 돌아가나요?
<ipeter> 본사에는 제가 나이믿고 직급 상관없이 자기 개무시했다고 본사에다 말한사람이예요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 차장님들 팀장님들 다 변호해주셨죠.
<ipeter> 제가 신입이라서 일못한다는 소리는 들을지 몰라도
<ipeter> 그럴애는 아니라구요.
<ipeter> 그리고 워낙 이 사람이 유명한 사람이라서 그렇게 믿어주지도 않았지만..
<ipeter> 아무튼 이사람 참 의문의(?) 사람이예요..;;
<ipeter> 오늘 아침부터 열폭하네요.
<DarkCircle> 본사로 복귀하면 권한은 어떻게 되나요? 발언권이 세지나 ..
<ipeter> 죄송합니다.
<DarkCircle> 뭐 그럴수도 있죠 'ㅅ'a ...
<ipeter> 저야 들어온지 1년도 안된 신입이죠..;;
<autowiz> 군대도 제대하기 몇일전이 시간 잘 안가고 , 화가 나기도 하고 그렇답니다.
<autowiz> 며칠만 참으세요.
<DarkCircle> 그 팀장이란 사람은 아마 자기길만 걷고 오느라고 아집이 충만한 상태일텐데 ..
<DarkCircle> 그 뭐 왜 있잖아요. 그쪽 부분을 미친듯이 파다 보면 그쪽 세상에서 자기가 다 아는거처럼 생각하는 사람요.
<DarkCircle> 파는건 우물뿐인데.
<ipeter> 근데 팀장(회사 최고 높은분)은 이 사람을 좋아하는게 "아무리 실력없어도 유지보수는 할 수 있잖아" 이러시면서 좋아하심..
<ipeter> 다...
<ipeter> 회사 운영 측면에서 실력있는 잘하는 엔지니어 개발에 투입하고,
<ipeter> 유지보수 할 사람은 필요하니까요.
<DarkCircle> 개발만 중요한게 아니죠 'ㅅ'a ...
<DarkCircle> 버그 찾는게 쉬운일도 아니고 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 회사 운영측면에서 제 사수는 보배(?)와 같은 존재입니다.
<ipeter> 유지보수에 잘하는 개발자 넣기엔 좀 아깝긴 하니까요.
<DarkCircle> 근데 개발자가 잘한다고 해서 ... 무조건 다 개발만 잘하는건 아니거든요 'ㅅ'a
<ipeter> DarkCircle: 네..그렇죠..
<DarkCircle> 어떤 개발자는 코드만 봐도 버그를 미친듯이 잘 찾으니 ...
<autowiz> 요즘 사무실에 버그? 가 엄청 놀아다닙니다.
<DarkCircle> 오히려 알고리즘 최적화나 이런거라기보다
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 보일때 마다 잡을려고 두손으로 열심히 노력하는데 헛손실만 하면서 잘 안잡히네요.
<DarkCircle> 요새 회사들은 어떤가요?
<autowiz> 밤마다 좀 괘롭습니다. ㅠㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 전문 테스터 필요하다고 하진 않나요?
<razGon_Civil5> 헛!!
<razGon_Civil5> 어느세 많은 분들이!!
<razGon_Civil5> 안녕하세요?
<DarkCircle> ~(_~_)~
<razGon_Civil5> DarkCircle: 오래간만입니다.ㅋ
<autowiz> 라즈곤님 안녕하세요.
<DarkCircle> razGon_Civil5, ... 저 암선고 같은거 받았어요 _-_
<DarkCircle> 뇌에 암걸릴거 같아요 흑.
<autowiz> 밤마다 : 모기잡는다고 힘드네요 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> autowiz, 전기모기채 추천해드릴께요
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 장전하고 휘두르면 팍팍 터집니다 'ㅅ'
<autowiz> 감사합니다. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Civil5> ipeter: 판교 적응되세요?
<razGon_Civil5> DarkCircle: 저는 불치병입니다. 무시무시한 병 걸렸어요.
<razGon_Civil5> 병명이 바바예투 disease
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 잠시 나들이 오셨군요'ㅅ'/
<ipeter> DarkCircle: 저희 아버지 뇌종양이세요..
<ipeter> razGon_Civil5: 안녕하세요? 오랫만에 뵙습니다..
<DarkCircle> 헛 ... 'ㅅ' ...
<DarkCircle> 치료는 받으셨는지?
<ipeter> DarkCircle: 아.. 그냥 말씀드린거예요. 당황케하고자 그러려는 의도 전혀 없었습니다. 죄송합니다..ㅠ
<ipeter> DarkCircle: 네네.. 현재 약물치료 받고 계셔요..
<DarkCircle> 다행이군요 'ㅅ'a 쾌차를 빕니다.
<razGon_Civil5> autowiz: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_Civil5> 답변이 늦었습니다.
<DarkCircle> 우유를 못먹으니 느낌이 참 ㅜㅠ 같네요 ...
<ipeter> DarkCircle: 고맙습니다.
<ipeter> razGon_Civil5: 적응할만하니 여기 근무가 끊나네요.
<autowiz> 참 본사가 어디라고 하셨었죠?
<ipeter> autowiz: 선유도입니다..
<autowiz> razGon_Civil5: 제가 오랜만에 와서 , 오랜만에 인사 드립니다. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Civil5> 본사가 선유도면 식물원있는데요?
<razGon_Civil5> autowiz: 저도 오랜만에 왔습니다.
<ihavnoth> 류현진 안타 맞아서 퍼펙트 깨졌네요
<razGon_Civil5> 헉...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Civil5> 넘 오래 뛰었어요. 타자로.ㅋ
<ipeter> SI라서 본사에 가본게 몇번 안되어 그곳 지리를 잘 몰라요..;;
<ihavnoth> 연속안타 맞았네요 실점하겠네요
<DarkCircle> 류현진 힘빠질때가 됐네요 저런
<DarkCircle> 지금이라도 마운드에서 내려오는게 'ㅅ'a...
<razGon_Civil5> ihavnoth: 안녕하세요?
<autowiz> 몇회 인가요?
<samahui_se> 1실점 했네요 ㅜㅜ
<ihavnoth> razGon_Civil5, 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> 아까 보니 8회였던거 같은데
<razGon_Civil5> 투구수가 별루 안되는데요.ㅠ
<razGon_Civil5> 헐...
<samahui_se> 8회입니다 일하느라 잠시 안봤떠니 안타맞고 실점까지 했군요
<ihavnoth> 제가 조금 버퍼링이 심해요 virtualbox에서 보고 있어서 ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Civil5> samahui_se: ^^ 드디어 등장! 안녕하세요/
<samahui_se> 안녕하세요 ^^
<razGon_Civil5> samahui_se: se는 뭔지요?
<samahui_se> 저도 지금 다음팟으로 보고  있어서 버퍼일이 심해요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 세컨드에 한표....
<razGon_Civil5> 저는 병걸렸습니다.ㅠㅠㅠ
<samahui_se> 세컨 노트북이요 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui_se> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Civil5> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> 저도 병걸렸어요(flu)
<razGon_Civil5> 바바예투병... 어제 새벽4시까지 잠못자고...
<samahui_se> 무슨 병에 걸리셨어요
<samahui_se> 치료해야 하실분이 병이라뇨
<razGon_Civil5> civil5를 햇습니다..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Civil5> 스페인 너무좋아!
<samahui_se> 감기는 병이 아닙니다 ㅎ 일상이죠 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 스페인너무좋앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 닉넴보고 허걱 했습니다.
<samahui_se> 진짜 큰병걸리셨군요
<samahui_se> 시간여행이라니
<DarkCircle> 말씀나온 김에 스페인 한번 다녀오세요 'ㅅ'
<DarkCircle> 그러면 병원문 닫아야 하나 (먼산)
<samahui_se> 손대면 어느순간 낮과밤이 뒤바뀌고 순식간에 몇일이 사라진다는 문명하셨군요 ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle> 문명을 거꾸로 플레이해도 시간은 한쪽방향으로 간다는 무시무시한 세상 ~(_~_)~
<samahui_se> 부디 빠져나오시길...
<razGon_Civil5> 이게 그냥 할때는 별재미없고 삼국지가 잼있는데, 속성알고 게임하니 정말 잼있네요.
<razGon_Civil5> 어제 제컴에서 지웠습니다.ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 전 속성 알아도 ... 하다 지겨우면 ... 깔아는 두는데 'ㅅ'a ..
<DarkCircle> 안하게되더라고요 .
<samahui_se> 전 깔아만두고 ... 손 못대고 있습니다
<razGon_Civil5> 몬테주마와 스페인, 잉카가 매력적이더라구요.
<DarkCircle> 전 예전에 누가 해보라고 해서 불따 한번해보고 슬쩍하다가
<DarkCircle> 따분해서 바로 uninstall ...
<samahui_se> 전 예전 문명3하던 기억이 있어서 무서워서 5 못하고 있어요 ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle> 뭔가 스타나 FPS처럼 긴박하게 컨트롤을 한다든가 그런게 없거든요
<DarkCircle> 쉴새없이 머리를 써야 하는 퍼즐이라든가 ....
<DarkCircle> 그런거 안하면 잘 안하게 되더라고요.
<DarkCircle> 뭔가 하다 보면 ... 정신차리고 보면 상앞에 엎어져있고 침질질 ... -ㅠ-
<samahui_se> 제대로 파보시면... 문영 발전시키다 집에서 도퇴되어가는 자신을 발견 할 수 있습니다.
<samahui_se> 가볍게 하기는 정말 스타만한게 없기는 하죠
<samahui_se> 다만 진득하니 차분히 파보면 문명이나 히어로오브마이트앤매직 정도가 딱 좋더군요.
<samahui_se> 전 오히려 급하게 컨트롤하는것 보다는 생각하면서 전략 천천히 짜고 그에 맞게 상황 유도해 나가는 그런 맛에 문명이 났더라고요
<samahui_se> 아무튼 현진이 오늘 잘던지고 내려갔네요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_se> 퍼팩트 하나 했더니 아쉽네요
<ihavnoth> 실점 더 할꺼 같아요...
<samahui_se> 수염을 밀어버리고 싶어지네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_se> 그것도 하나하나 잡아당겨서요
<ihavnoth> 4:3 헐
<samahui_se> 새로나온 투수가 잘던지는군요
<samahui_se> 윌슨은 말아먹었고 이 선수가 끝내겠네요
<DarkCircle> 류뚱은 나름 선전했어요. 끝에 힘이 쫙 빠지긴 했지만.
<ihavnoth> 퍼펙트 깨져서 힘이 빠진거 같아요...
<DarkCircle> 그런거 같네요 ... 깨짐과 동시에 안타를 두방이나 먹었으니 ..
<DarkCircle> 멘탈 강화가 절실한듯 'ㅅ'
<samahui_se> 맨탈강화면 한화죠... 한화로 다시 한달 보내는 방법이 ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_Civil5> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_se> 휴 그래도 승리는 안날려 먹었네요 ㅋ
<ihavnoth> 요즘 순위는 낮아도 한화 좀 하더라고요 ^.^
<razGon_Civil5> 지금 한화에서 이태양이 멘탈 교육중이죠.
<DarkCircle> 한화보다 더 발리는 팀이 있으니 /-ㅠ-/
<razGon_Civil5> 최영환이좀 교육좀 시켜야 될듯.
<samahui_se> 현진이 선발일때는 전통적으로 득점이 저조해져요 ㅋ ㅋ
<razGon_Civil5> 지금은 다득점 모드.
<samahui_se> 그럼 한화 말고 엘쥐 로 한달 임대?
<samahui_se> ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Civil5> 안되요.
<razGon_Civil5> 엘지는 게임안되면 사람 맞추는 버릇나와요.
<razGon_Civil5> 그러구 빤히 쳐다보기.
<razGon_Civil5> 그것도 두번씩이나.
<samahui_se> 맨탈은 강해지겠네요 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui_se> 한화에서 맨탈 강화하고 엘지에서 뻔뻔함까지 얻으면 완벽하게 강력한 존재 되것는데요
<samahui_se> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Civil5> 멘탈은 쳐 맞아도 게임을 하게 해야지. 격투하는건 아니잖아요.ㅋ
<razGon_Civil5> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_se> 솔직히 현진이 정도면 맨탈은 갑이죠 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui_se> 요는 득점 지원이 워낙 없다보니 오늘같이 4점이상 지원받으면 오히려 김빠지는거예요
<razGon_Civil5> 한화라는 엄청난 수련장소에서 수련받으니 뭐 메이저 쯤이야죠.ㅋ
<razGon_Civil5> 그것보다. 퍼펙트 하고 있다가 타자로 나가서 좀 뛰다보니 리듬이 깨진거 같아요.
<samahui_se> 내 본인 차례가지 넘 길게 끌다가 정작 본인도 달리고 그 이후 쉬어야 할때에 너무 쉽게 끝나버렸어요
<samahui_se> 쉴 시간도 부족했고 본인이 득점하고는 기분도 들뜨고 이래저래 리듬이 깨질만 했어요
<samahui_se> 아무튼 아쉽습니다만... 승리라도 챙기게 부디 잘했으면 싶어요
<razGon_Civil5> 1회만 막으면 됩니다.
<samahui_se> 원아웃
<samahui_se> 96마일 뿌리는 투수군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_se> 투아웃
<samahui_se> 이제 하나 남았습니다
<samahui_se> 하나 남았는데 안타에 폭투 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_se> 참 아슬아슬하게 만들어주는게 한화에서 느끼던 그런 느낌이 현진이에게 강하게 들겠네요
<samahui_se> 끝까지 보고 가려했는데 점심 먹으로 가야겠네요
<samahui_se> 점심들 맛있게 드시고 남은 하루 활기차고 즐겁게 보내세요. 나중에 봐요
<razGon_Civil5> 맛점요!
<DarkCircle> 아음 ... 약기운 정말 징하군요 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<ipeter> 식사들 맛있게 하셨나요...?
<ipeter> 오후에도 힘내세요..!
<ipeter> samahui_: 허허 모두 그 이야기. 식당에서도 전부 수염
<ipeter> samahui_: 그래도 승리하셨네요! 다행입니다.
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ;
<samahui_> 밥먹고 왔더니 이겼군요
<samahui_> 다행입니디ㅏ
<samahui_> 승리라도 챙겨서요
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> =)
<ipeter> 현재 윈도우8 사용중인데 memcached를 설치했습니다.
<ipeter> 포트는 기본 포트 11211이구요.
<ipeter> 근데 이걸 3가지 항목에 대해서 사용하고 싶습니다.
<ipeter> 예를들어
<ipeter> 이름(포트번호 10001), 나이(포트번호 10002), 성별(포트번호 10003) 이렇게요.
<ipeter> 지금 설치한건 daemon으로 하나만 돌아가고 있는걸로 아는데 어떻게 3개를 띄울 수 있을까요?
<autowiz> 아파치처럼 , memcached 설정파일에 있을지도 모르겠네요.
<ipeter> http://www.journaldev.com/42/how-to-install-memcached-server-on-windows-as-service
<myobot> [링크 제목] How to install Memcached Server on Windows as Service
<ipeter> 이 블로그를 이용했는데요ㅡ
<ipeter> -p <num>이라는 말은 num자리에 숫자를 넣으란 말인가요?
<yemharc> memcached -l 0.0.0.0:11211, 0.0.0.0:11212
<ipeter> ??
<yemharc> memcached -p 11211 -d
<yemharc> memcached -p 11212 -d
<ipeter> yemharc: 헉...;;;;; 고...고맙습니다!!!! (글썽글썽)
<yemharc> 위에는 network-interface가 여러개인 경우
<yemharc> 아래는 하나의 인터페이스에 여러개의 인스턴스를 띄울경우
<yemharc> 상황에 맞는걸로 쓰세요
<ipeter> 아이고..ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> yemharc: 진심으로 감사합니다. 또 감사합니다..ㅠ
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ
<bluedusk> 하아 진심 레퍼런스 메뉴얼 보고 하는데 안되는거는 ..ㅡㅡ
<yemharc> bluedusk: 항상 나만 안되죠
<Seony> 불닭볶음면이라는걸 오늘 처음 먹어봤는데, 꽤 맛있네요
<samahui_> 불닭볶음면 너무 맵지 않으세요?
<Seony> 저는 먹을 수 있는 정도에요
<samahui_> 전 그거 먹으면 몇시간 후 반듯이 장실에 갖혀있게 되요 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 남은 국물에 밥까지 비벼서 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 매운거 정말 잘드시는군요
<samahui_> 저도 매운거 좋아해서 먹기는 합니다만 먹고나면 속이 아파요 제가 장이 그다지 강하지 않은가봐요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 옛날에는 무교동 낙지볶음에 밥까지 비벼먹었었는데요,
<Seony> 미국에 오래 살면서 이제 잘 못먹어요
<samahui_> 미국에서 달달하고 느끼한거 먹다보면 많이 생각나시겠어요
<Seony> 여기가 한국사람이 워낙 많이 살다보니까 왠만한 음식은 다 있는데요, 이 불닭볶음면만 없거든요
<Seony> 근데 먹어보니까 왜 없는지 이유를 알거 같아요
<samahui_> 아~
<samahui_> 불닭볶음면 한박스 사서 보내드릴께요?
<Seony> 여기 사람들은 아예 입도 못댈거 같은데요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 괜찮아요
<Seony> 얼마 전에 식구들이 5개들이 2봉지 보내줬거든요
<samahui_> 거기 사는 사람들 먹이면 음식으로 독살하려는지 알지도 몰라요 ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 예전에 혹시 제가 사마휘님한테 커피 보내드렸던적 있었나요?
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ 아뇨
<ipeter> Seony: 엄청나시네요.
<Seony> 아... 그럼 라즈곤님이랑 다른 한 분인데 기억이 안나는군요
<ipeter> 어떻게 밥까지 비벼드시나요..
<ipeter> ㅠ
<Seony> ipeter: 그런가요? ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 네
<ipeter> 써니님 오랫만에 뵙네요.
<Seony> 예전에는 틈새라면도 그냥저냥 먹었었어요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<samahui_> 네 제가 커피를 안마셔서 아마 패스하셨을꺼예요 ㅎㅎ ;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네 오랫만이죠
<samahui_> 마눌님이 잘드시는데 임신중이시라 못드시고 계시죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 처갓집 식구들 6명 와서 1주일 동안 놀다가 어제 가셨거든요
<samahui_> 아! 글고보니 친척들 놀러온다고 하셨었군요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> yemharc: netstat -a 로 봤을때, memcached 기본 포트인 11211인거 보니 아직 안바뀐거 같네요..ㅠ
<yemharc> 이젠 아이폰 루머에 3D 프린터까지 동원되는군요
<yemharc> ...
<samahui_> 3D프린터로 모델까지 제작해서 낚나요?
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 낚았다고 해야할지...
<ipeter> 엄청나네요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 도면이 유출됬다는 루머가 퍼지고
<yemharc> 그걸 가져다 3D 프린터로 목업을 만들고
<ipeter> 근데 아이폰 루머들 이제 잘 맞지 않나요?
<yemharc> 그걸 보고 목업을 대량양산해서 내다 팔고 (...)
<yemharc> 안맞는게 이상해요 사실
<yemharc> 지금와서 맥북이 어떻게 나올거다......하면 못 맞추는게 더 이상한 것처럼요
<samahui_> 도면 누출이면 중국같은데서는 바로 짝퉁 제작해서 팔아먹을텐데요
<yemharc> 소프트가 없죠
<yemharc> 그리고 이미 구애플이 있잖습니까
<samahui_> 그러니까 짝퉁이죠
<yemharc> 배터리 호환도 완벽!
<yemharc> LCD도 5부터 완벽대응!
<samahui_> 목업으로 하드본뜨고 내부는 구 버젼 혹은 안드로이드... 그리고 이름은 비슷한 아이폰Z 뭐 이런식으로 ㅎㅎ;;
<yemharc> 부품의 65%가 호환된다고 대놓고 광고하는.......
<samahui_> 하긴 요즘 중국업체들 기술이 좋아져서
<yemharc> 아 gooapple이란 업체 모르시나요?
<yemharc> 거기 제품명이 애초에 I-5......같은 식입니다
<samahui_> 넵
<samahui_> 그런것도 있군요
<yemharc> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZxA83tS6Jw
<myobot> [링크 제목] Gooapple V8 i5 1GB RAM 16GB Hafıza MTK6575 4" ekran Android 4 IOS - YouTube
<yemharc> 요런 녀석인데
<samahui_> 중국은 자국 중심인지라 내부에서 뭔짓을해도 외부에서 단속이 힘들죠
<yemharc> 보면 중국의 안드로이드 튜닝 기술에 경악하게 됩니다
<yemharc> 뭐라고 할까요
<yemharc> '베낄거면 이정도는 해라' 같은 느낌이에요
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ;
<bluedusk> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 이거 정말 오랬만이네요.. 되는데 왜 되는지 모르겠고.. 되다가 안되는건 왜 안되는지 모르겠고 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 하 몇년만인지..이런 참 어이없는..ㅡㅡ
<yemharc> 뭘 하고 계시길래;;
<bluedusk> ceph 깔아보고 있어요
<Seony> 오... ceph 하시는군요
<Seony> 요즘 ceph 설치가 무지 쉬워서...
<bluedusk> Seony, 서니님 글 올려두신거랑 많이 바겼더라구요..
<bluedusk> 버전도 14.04 기준으로 기본 0.76버전이 깔리고
<Seony> 네 그쵸 요즘은  파이썬으로 만들어진 명령어 하나로 전부 다 가능하니깐요
<bluedusk> 결정적으로 redhat이 인수했다는 소문도 있더라구요
<ipeter> yemharc: 죄송한데 하나만 더 여쭤봐도 될까요? ㅠ memcached -p 10001 -d 라고 치면 memcached option requires an argument --d
<bluedusk> Seony, 그 명령어가 제대로 동작을 안해요..ㅡㅡ; 환장하겟어요 될때가 있고 안될때가 있어서 도대체 원인을 못찾겠어요..
<bluedusk> 구글신한테 물어봐도 뚜련한 답이 없고.;
<Seony> 그게 무슨 얘기에요?
<ipeter> yemharc: 그리고 그 밑에 줄에 Illegal argument "?" 이렇게 뜨네요..ㅠ
<ipeter> 잘못 된걸까요?
<Seony> 제가 정말 백번은 설치를 반복했었는데, 괜찮던데요
<bluedusk> Seony, ceph 에 가이드대로 ceph-deploy 명령으로 클러스터 구성하는데 될때가 있고 안될때가 있어요..ㅡㅡ;
<bluedusk> Seony, 그래서 환장하겠어요.. 분명 가이드대로 하나하나 해나가는데..;
<Seony> 혹시 ceph health에서 에러나는거 말씀하시는 거에요?
<ipeter> memcached -p 10001 --d 치면 디렉토리 표시(c:\디렉토리명)이 안뜨고 커서만 깜박깜박 거리네요.
<ipeter> 뭐가 문제일까요?
<yemharc> d에 - 하나 아니에요?
<ipeter> yemharc: memcached -p 10001 -d 라고 치면 memcached option requires an argument --d 이렇게 문구가 떠요..ㅠ
<bluedusk> Seony, 아뇨 전 ceph-deploy gatherkeys  하면 키파일이 없어요
<bluedusk> ceph.keyring 파일을 못찾는다고 나와요
<ipeter> yemharc: memcached -p 10001 -d 라고 치면 memcached: option requires an argument --d 이렇게 문구가 떠요..ㅠ
<Seony> 어드민 노드랑 osd랑 다 따로 설정하셨죠?
<bluedusk> osd는 따로고 mds, mon, admin은 같은데요
<Seony> ceph는 제가 수십번도 넘게 지웠다 설치했다 했으니, 이 부분은 도와드릴 수 있을 것 같네요.
<Seony> 일단, ceph-deploy new node 이건 하셨죠?
<bluedusk> 네 https://ceph.com/docs/master/start/quick-ceph-deploy/ 이거 보고 하고 있어요
<myobot> [링크 제목] Storage Cluster Quick Start — Ceph Documentation
<Seony> 루트로 작업하세요?
<bluedusk> ceph 계정 따로 만들어서 sudo 권한 줘서
<bluedusk> 작업해요
<bluedusk> 그렇게 하라고 써져 있더라구요
<bluedusk> 아놔 이번엔 또 돼네..ㅡㅡ;;
<Seony> 네.  그럼, /etc/ceph에 쓰기가 가능한지 확인해보세요
<bluedusk> Seony, ceph-deploy purgedata controller node1 node2
<bluedusk> Seony, ceph-deploy purge controller node1 node2
<bluedusk> Seony, ceph-deploy forgetkeys 하고 다시 해봤는데
<bluedusk> 좀전가지 안되던게 이번엔 또 돼요..ㅡㅡ;
<Seony> 참 그리구요, 모니터를 어드민 노드 말고, osd노드에 설치해보세요
<bluedusk> 따로 손댄게 없는데..
<bluedusk> osd 노드에 설치해도 되요??
<Seony> 네
<bluedusk> 뭐 많으면 좋다고 하는거 같긴 하던데 ..흐음.;
<yemharc> ipeter: 그냥 memcached -d start 해도 안돌아가나요?
<Seony> bluedusk: 그리고 http://ceph.com/docs/master/start/quick-start-preflight/  이것도 해놓으셨죠?
<myobot> [링크 제목] Preflight Checklist — Ceph Documentation
<ipeter> ipeter: 서비스 멈춘 상태에서 포트 변경해줬어야했나요?
<ipeter> 헉
<bluedusk> Seony,  네
<yemharc> ipeter: 물론이죠;;
<yemharc> 변경 했다 하더라도 재시작 안하면 적용 안될테고요 보통
<ipeter> yemharc: memcached -p 11001 -d 라고 치면요.
<ipeter> memcached: option requires an argument -- d
<ipeter> 이렇게 떠요..ㅠ
<ipeter> 그 밑에는
<yemharc> 윈도용이라 재현을 못해보겠네요;;
<yemharc> 명령을 어떻게 치신거에요
<ipeter> Illegal argument "?"
<ipeter> 이렇게 됩니다.
<yemharc>  == 존재하지 않는 / 잘못된 옵션입니다
<yemharc> 커맨드 어떻게 입력하신거에요
<ipeter> memcached -p 11111 -d
<ipeter> 라고 쳤어요..
<ipeter> 그러면
<ipeter> memcached: option requires an argument -- d
<ipeter> Illegal argument "?"
<Seony> 루트로 실행하신거죠?
<ipeter> 이렇게 응답이 나옵니다.
<ipeter> 네
<ipeter> 루트라는건 관리자권한 말씀하시는거죠?
<yemharc> 음? 윈도에서 돌리고 계신거 아니었나요?
<ipeter> 네 맞아요.
<ipeter> 윈도우8입니다.
<yemharc> http://www.solanara.net/solanara/memcached
<myobot> [링크 제목] Memcached - WindyHana's Solanara
<yemharc> 여기에 [실행] 탭 보시면
<Seony> 윈도우에도 memcached가 있었군요
<yemharc> 옵션 나와있어요
<yemharc> 아마 터미널을 우클릭 해서 관리자로 실행하면 별 문제 없을테고
<yemharc> -d 옵션이 데몬으로 실행 맞는데...
<yemharc> ipeter: 어딜 찾아봐도 -d 옵션이 안된다는 말은 없네요
<yemharc> 윈도서는 memcached.exe -d start 아니면 net start "memcached Server"
<yemharc> 로 실행한다고 하고요
<yemharc> LYUSO_THINK: 안녕하세요
<LYUSO_THINK> yemharc, 안녕하세요. =)
<ipeter> memcached.exe -d start 이거 실행, stop은 중지 맞아요..
<ipeter> 근데 포트 변경 하려고 memcached.exe -p 11111 -d 이렇게하면
<ipeter> memcached: option requires an argument -- d
<ipeter> Illegal argument "?"
<ipeter> 이게 뜨네요.
<yemharc> 뒤에 -d는 빼보세요
<ipeter> 그렇게하면 밑으로 내려가고 커서만 깜박깜박 거려요.
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 그럼 돌고 있는거 아닌가;;
<ipeter> C:>이게 안나옵니다.
<ipeter> C:>_(깜박깜빡) 요런형태로 안되요..
<ipeter> 그냥 _ (깜박깜박) 요런 형태이고
<yemharc> 그니까 그게 정상 작동중인거 아니냔거죠
<ipeter> ctrl + c 누르면 C:>_(깜박깜박) 요렇게 돌아옵니다..
<yemharc> 프로그램이 실행중인데 백그라운드로 돌린게 아니니 당연히 쉘이 안떨어지고(프로세스 동작중이니)
<yemharc> 그걸 ctrl + c 했으니 중지하고 나오니까 쉘로 떨어지고 (C:>)
<yemharc> 이상 없는거 같은데요......
<yemharc> 아마 그 커서만 깜빡이는 상태에서 memcache 서버 접속하면 뭔가 메세지가 뜰거같은데...
<ipeter> 스타트 시켜서 ping 쳐보면 기본 포트인 11211은 열려있네요.
<ipeter> 근데 11001은 소켓이 연결 안되어있다고 떠요..ㅠ
<yemharc> error? timeout?
<ipeter> socket is not connected <10057> - time = 588ms
<ipeter> 이렇게 뜹니다..
<ipeter> 기본포트 핑 때리면 Port is open  - time =4.126ms 라고 뜨구요.
<yemharc> ...제 컴에선 아예 실행도 안되네요
<ipeter> 죄송합니다.
<ipeter> 도와주셔서 고맙습니다.
<yemharc> 리눅스에선 그냥 다 잘 도네요...
<yemharc> 윈도쪽 문젠가..
<ipeter> 으으으으...ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 버전 win32-1.4.4-14 에요?
<yemharc> 윈도서 하니 똑같은 에러 나오네요
<ipeter> memcached-win64-1.4.4-14
<ipeter> 입니다.
<ipeter> 64비트는 이거 사용해야해요.
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> ipeter: 딱히 모르겠군요. 그나마 쉘로 떨어지는건
<yemharc> memcached -p 11211 -d start
<yemharc> memcached -p 11212 -d start
<yemharc> 이런식으로 하면 되는데
<yemharc> 저게 실제 돌아가고 있는지는 잘...
<ipeter> 고맙습니다..ㅠ
<yemharc> 실제 돌아가는지는 직접 확인해보세요
<yemharc> 제가 윈도 방화벽을 잘 다룰정도로 윈도를 쓸줄 몰라서 (...)
<ipeter> memcached -p 11211 -d start 이렇게하면 failed to start service 되네요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 제어판 -> 관리도구 -> 서비스
<yemharc> memcached 더블클릭 -> 시작유형 자동 -> 상태에서 [시작]
<yemharc> 서비스 시작하면 그걸로 하세요
<yemharc> 그렇게 해두면 부팅때마다 알아서 돌거고
<yemharc> 수동으로 하실거면 memcached -d start
<yemharc> 다음에 -p 옵션으로
<yemharc> 대충 뭐 그렇게 돌아가는걸로 뵈네요
<yemharc> 서비스 안쓰려고 지울땐 memcached -d stop => memcached -d uninstall 하면 되는거 같고요
<bluedusk> Seony, 님
<Seony> 네
<bluedusk> Seony, http://support.rockplace.co.kr/screenshot/2014-05-27_desktop_3.13.0-24-generic_x86_64_1401173895.jpg
<myobot> [링크 형식] image/jpeg
<bluedusk> 이게 정상적으로 설정이 된건가요??'
<Seony> 저희집 인터넷에 문제가 있는지, 스샷을 인제 봤네요
<Seony> ceph osd tree 해보세요
<yemharc> 락플레이스가 빨간모자 벤더던가요
<bluedusk> yemharc, 전 잘 모르겟네요 뭐하는 회사인지
<bluedusk> Seony, http://bit.ly/1kjwwbN
<bluedusk>  일단 이렇게 나오네요..
<myobot> [링크 형식] image/jpeg
<Seony> osd 하나가 다운되어있네요
<bluedusk> 흐음.. 저건 설정하다  잘못했으려나.;
<Seony> 일단 osd가 전부 살아있는 상태이고, 인제 막 설치를 끝내신거라면, ceph health는 좀 기다리시면 ok 떠요
<Seony> 근데, osd를 ext4로 포맷하셨으면, xfs로 재설치를 권해드려요
<Seony> ceph에서 권장하는 osd 파일시스템이 xfs아니면 btrfs거든요
<Seony> 어디선가 본건데, ext4에서 제대로 작동이 안된다더라구요
<bluedusk> Seony,  ceph-deploy로 하면 xfs로 포맷하더라구요
<Seony> ceph-deploy가 포맷을 해요?
<Seony> 안할껄요
<Seony> 일단 가상머신에서 하드디스크를 별도로 추가해주시고, 기본 osd가 아마 /var/local/osd인가로 되어있을텐데,
<Seony> 거기다 마운트 하셔서 xfs로 포맷해서 테스트 해보세요
<bluedusk> ceph-deploy osd prepare node1:sdb 하니깐 xfs 로 알아서 포맷하던데요
<Seony> osd 노드에서 mount 명령으로 혹시 확인해보셨어요?
<bluedusk> /dev/sdb1 on /var/lib/ceph/osd/ceph-2 type xfs (rw,noatime) 마운트 포인트도 지가 알아서 마운트 시키던데요
<bluedusk> fstab에는 추가 안되어 있구요
<Seony> 헐... 그렇군요.  제가 테스트 할 때는 안그랬었는데, 최근 안정버전 업데이트 됐다는게 그런 기능이 추가됐었나보네요
<bluedusk> Seony, 근데 /etc/ceph/ceph.conf 파일에 osd 관련 설정이 없어요...
<Seony> 아마 모니터 노드에서 osd랑 통신할 거에요
<Seony> 아, 따로 설정을 추가하실려구요?
<bluedusk> Seony, 아뇨 따로 설정 추가할 건 없는데요.. 이거 설정이 어디 저장되어있는지 궁금해서.. /etc/ceph/ceph.conf 에 저장되어서 동기화 시키는거 아니였나요??;
<Seony> ceph.conf는 global한 설정을 하는 파일일 거에요
<Seony> 예를 들면, 파일 저장시 pgs를 몇으로 둘건가,
<Seony> 등등..
<bluedusk> Seony, http://bit.ly/1tIHqKx osd 하나는 뺐는데
<myobot> [링크 형식] image/jpeg
<Seony> ceph가 자가치유할 시간을 좀 주셔야할 거에요
<bluedusk> 상태는 여전히 unclean 이네요.. 이거 이상태에서 풀 만들어도 상관없을까요??
<Seony> 네 괜찮아요
<Seony> 저는, 저 상태에서 풀 만들고 블럭스토리지 잡아서 그걸로 가상머신 부팅까지 했어요
<bluedusk> Seony, 넴 저도 그럼 오픈스택에 붙여봐야겠네요
<Seony> 호스트에다 ceph-common인가 rados인가 패키지를 설치하시면, kvm인가 libvirt인가에서 rbd로 부팅할 수 있는 옵션을 쓸 수 있어요
<Seony> 하도 별짓 다해봐서 명령어가 긴가민가하네요...
<bluedusk> Seony, 넴 저도 삽질해봐야죠..
<Seony> https://ceph.com/docs/master/rbd/libvirt/
<myobot> [링크 제목] Using libvirt with Ceph RBD — Ceph Documentation
<Seony> 여기 있네요
<bluedusk> 하아.. 어제 오늘 ceph 구성때문에 빡쳐있었는데 물어볼려고 하니깐 또 안되던게 되네요..ㅡㅡ;
<Seony> rbd: 로 검색하시면 나와요
<Seony> 참고로, qemu-img로 가상머신 생성하실 땐, 풀을 만들지 마세요
<Seony> qemu-img 명령어가 알아서 만들어줘요
<Seony> 저렇게 만들어놓고, 나중에 qemu 명령어로 블럭스토리지를 raw로 컨버팅할 수 있어요
<Seony> 그러면, 그걸 호스트 컴에 마운트 시켜서 수정도 할 수 있게되죠
<Seony> 수정하고 다시 raw를 rbd에 덮어쓰고...
<bluedusk> Seony, 사실 저 오픈스택 좀 개념좀 잡아보려고 하나하나 설치하다가 온거라..
<bluedusk> 일단 삽질한거 정리도 좀 해야 하는데..ㅠ_ㅠ
<Seony> 오픈스택은, 제일 어려운게 각각의 서비스들의 네트워킹을 이해하는게 제일 어려운거 같아요
<bluedusk> 역시 이쪽 세계는 잠깐 정신줄 놓으면 ...;
<Seony> 솔직히 저는 아직도 전혀 이해를 못하고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그럴만한게, 저희는 테스팅을 할 환경이나 여건이 안되거든요
<bluedusk> Seony, 님은 잘하시니깐..-ㅅ-
<Seony> 제 사수가 잘해서 그래요
<Seony> 2명으로 400명의 인프라스트럭쳐를 전부 관리하다보니까, 도저히 시간이 안나요
<yemharc> 테스팅 환경 만들려면 돈 얼마나 깨지나요...
<Seony> 램만 많으면 되요
<Seony> 오픈스택 구축하는데 최소한의 환경이 머신 2대거든요
<yemharc> 일단 16그램으론 택도 없는건 압니다 (..)
<Seony> 테스팅용이면 충분해요
<yemharc> 그건 그냥 환경 구축 테스팅인거 같더라구요
<Seony> 컨트롤러 노드에 램 1기가, 컴퓨트 노드에 2기가 정도면 최소한의 조건은 만족이 되거든요
<yemharc> 실제 구동시의 뭔가를 알려면 적어도 4~5개는 깔아서 유동적인걸 봐야 알거같아요
<Seony> 음... 그 정도 테스팅이면,
<Seony> 컴퓨트 2, 컨트롤러 2 정도면 될 거 같은데요
<bluedusk> 저도 지금 컨르롤러 노드 vm 환경에 올리고 있고 compute 노드 두개에 테스트 해보고 있는디요..;
<Seony> 컨트롤러 노드 2대에 뉴트론이랑 키스톤 돌리고,
<Seony> 컴퓨트에 노바랑 글랜스 돌리고...
<Seony> 나머지는 컨트롤러에 다 넣고...
<Seony> 램이 많아야하는 이유는, 그냥 가상머신 돌리기 위한 용도 정도거든요...
<Seony> 오픈스택은 걍 공식매뉴얼 보고 그대로 따라만 해도 잘 되요
<Seony> 네트워킹이 좀 어려워서 그렇지..
<drake_kr> 한국에서 클라우드 한다는 넘들 다 뭐하는지 모르것음
<drake_kr> 바이두 클라우드 짱임
<Seony> 클라우드 한다는 사람들 혹시, 클라우드 = 웹하드
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 그게 그렇잖아요
<drake_kr> 클라우드 한다면서 컴퓨트 노드가 왜 있는지도 모르는 새끼가 90%
<Seony> bluedusk: 근데, 오픈스택에 스위프트랑 신더 붙이는게 더 쉬울 거에요.
<Seony> drake_kr: 헐 설마요
<Seony> ceph는 일단 이해부터 잘 안가서...
<Seony> 스위프트랑 신더는 오픈스택 프로젝트라, 일단 붙는건 잘붙거든요
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 클라우드 하면 그냥 웹페이지만 이쁘게 잘나오면 되는거 아닌가요?
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아마존 EC2 클라우드가 뜨니까 오픈스택이 뜨는건데, 대학생들 클라우드 한다 그러면 오픈스택 한번 깔아보고 swift 정도 돌려보고 끝.. 그러면서 '나는 클라우드 전문가'라고.. 전문가인가 좆문가인가..
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 전문가네요
<bluedusk> 시붕 부럽다
<bluedusk> 난 깔아봐도 몰겠던데 ..ㅠ
<drake_kr> 잘 되는지 안 되는지도 모르고..
<Seony> 저도 모르겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 1티어 구축해놓고 무슨 클라우드?
<Seony> 오픈스택 자격증 따아되는데...
<yemharc> drake_kr: 왜그래요
<drake_kr> 헐 오픈스택 자격증도 있어요?
<yemharc> 뜬구름 잘 잡았구만
<Seony> 미란티스에서 자격증 시험이 있어요
<drake_kr> 스위프트 레플리케이션이 뭔지 모르는 새끼들도 태반 -_-
<bluedusk> Seony, 왠지 상상만해도 두렵네요..ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 기초적인 수준이라고는 하더라구요
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 그런걸 왜 복제하나요 걍 dashboard 만 잘 복제하면 땡 아닌가요?
<Seony> http://training.mirantis.com/certification-mca100
<myobot> [링크 제목] OpenStack Administrator Certification - Associate Level - Mirantis Training
<Seony> http://training.mirantis.com/certification-mca200
<myobot> [링크 제목] OpenStack Administrator Certification - Professional Level (MCA200) - Mirantis Training
<drake_kr> '하드 나가면 어쩔건데' 하면 버벅대고 이 병신들..
<Seony> 레플리케이션이 무슨 뜻인지 몰라서 그런갑네요 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 레플리케이션은 그냥 '영어' 잖아요 그것도 안봤다는 얘기죠
<yemharc> 오
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 너무 그러지 마세요 제이야기 같아서 찔려요..
<yemharc> 영어사전 하나면 나도 x문가 될 수 있는건가!!
<drake_kr> 오오 yemharc 천재
<yemharc> 근데 그러기엔 당장 머리에 쑤셔박을 문서가 너무 많아요 (..)
<drake_kr> 그러니까 내가 애들한테 국영수 위주로 열심히 공부해서 지잡대 가면 된다고 하는거 아녀
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 되려 자기시간 갖고 공부하기엔 지잡대가 나을지도 모르죠
<drake_kr> 국어 : 사장이랑 싸우기 위한 언어 / 수학 : 돈 더 벌기 위한 언어 / 영어 : 좆문가가 되기 위한 언어
<yemharc> 근데 말이 지잡대지 지가 안하면 다 똑같지 않나...
<yemharc> drake_kr: 헬스도 추가요
<drake_kr> 자기시간 갖고 공부하기 좋은 메사추세츠 인스티튜 오브 테크놀로지
<chicken__> 흠 한국의 오픈스택은 ... 사실 하는게 없어보이던데 'ㅅ'
<yemharc> KT가 한다고 폼은 잡고 있잖아요
<chicken__> 한참 할려던 순간에 다음에서 덮.
<drake_kr> 어쨌거나 대빵은 여자
<yemharc> 실제로 어디 적용하는지는 모르겠고
<chicken__> 오픈스택은 그냥 쉽게 말해서 아마존 AWS 같은건데
<chicken__>  =3
<bluedusk> yemharc, 그거 폼잡고 구축 끝낸지가 언제인디요
<chicken__> 그걸 어디다 쓰느냐가 문제죠.
<drake_kr> 유부녀건 안이쁘건 말건 여자
<bluedusk> 겁나 옛날옜적에 구축 끝난걸로 알고 있는디요
<yemharc> bluedusk: 그러니까 어디다 적용했는지 모른다는거죠
<bluedusk> kt cloud
<bluedusk> 하앜하앜
<chicken__> 쁠딱옹 계시는데가 랙스페이스 아니던가 (먼산)
<yemharc> 거기에 적용 돼 있나요?
<bluedusk> chicken__, 아뇨 그런 좋은회사가 아닌..;
<drake_kr> ucloud는 openstack 아닌데용
<chicken__> -0-
<bluedusk> yemharc, 제가 주워듣기로는..; kt cloud 뭐시기에 쓰인다는 소문이
<drake_kr> 그러니까 어디요
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 걍 지금이라도 같이 여자나 꼬시러 나가요
<chicken__> kt cloud에 아직 오픈스택 적용도 제대로 안되어 있어요.
<yemharc> 음
<drake_kr> 월드컵때 코드나 짜지말고 응원하자고 전화 왔슴다
<yemharc> 적용 했다면 몰랐을거 같진 않은데...
<chicken__> 오오 -ㅅ-
<chicken__> 여자를 꼬시러 갔다가 솔로 넷이 만들어지는건가 -ㅅ-
<chicken__> 남자둘 여자둘 솔로
<chicken__> 남남 -ㅅ- ...
<yemharc> 다른 극인데 왜 붙질 못하니 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> yemharc, 제가 주워듣기로 https://ucloudbiz.olleh.com/ 여기 서비스라고 알고 있는데..
<myobot> [링크 제목] ucloud biz
<chicken__> 여자의 남자화 (...?...)
<bluedusk> 주워들은거라서..; 확실히 장담은..=_=
<bluedusk> chicken__, 남자의 여장화?
<chicken__> 엌
<chicken__> 그러디마욬ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> chicken__, drake_kr 옹 을 데려다가 여장을 시켜요..의외로.. 어울릴........
<drake_kr> bluedusk: 저거 cloudstack에서 구축해준걸로 알고있는데요..
<drake_kr> 뒤질래요?
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 그런가요? 울회사에서도 엔지니어 끌려가서 개고생한걸로 들었는데..
<drake_kr> 손님 맞을래요?
<chicken__> 웬지 두분 만나면 술로 대결할거 같 'ㅅ' ...
<bluedusk> chicken__, 전 술 못마셔서..;
<chicken__> 그리고 두분 다 곤드레만드레 'ㅅ'
<drake_kr> 발땜에 술못먹음
<chicken__> 전 술 지대로 끊은지 꽤 돼서
<chicken__> 술 마신다고 하면 소주 한병이상은 못넘어가요
<yemharc> Seony: 지금 obj-storage랑 blk-storage 둘 다 지원하는게 ceph밖에 없는건가요?
<chicken__> 솔직히 이채널에 요새 술 잘 마시는분 거으 없지 않나 ...
<chicken__> 중고딩 빼고 다들 고령화 (?) 진행중
<Seony> yemharc: 그럴 거에요.  그래서 세프가 뜨고있는 스토리지죠
<yemharc> 술마시면......힘듭니다
<chicken__> 그래서 "~옹".
<chicken__> 맥주나 빨죠 'ㅅ'
<chicken__> 무난하게
<chicken__> 소주는 몸에 너무 무리를 많이 주니..
<Seony> 근데 참고로, 스토리지간 자료공유가 안되요..
<yemharc> 엥.......
<yemharc> 그럼 무슨 의미가 있는거죠;;
<Seony> 그러니까 무슨 말이냐면,
<Seony> 블럭스토리지에 저장한 자료를 다른 인터페이스에서 볼 수 없다는 얘기에요
<chicken__> 스토릿지의 개인화라는건가 -ㅅ- ..
<chicken__> ê²°êµ­ gnome is gnome.
<yemharc> 그럼 오브젝트는 가능한가요?
<Seony> ceph에서 제공하는 인터페이스가 cephfs, rbd, swift, s3 등등 있는데,
<Seony> cephfs에서 자료를 저장한걸, s3에서 볼 방법이 없어요
<Seony> 당연한 건가요? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 음......
<Seony> 블럭디바이스야 raw니까 그렇다치고...
<chicken__> 당연한게 맞는거 같은데요 'ㅅ'
<Seony> 암튼 저는, ceph에 저장된 모든 자료는 다 볼 수 있지않나 라고 생각했었거든요
<chicken__> cephfs 보려면 cephfs 해석 드라이버가 있어야 볼 수 있죠.
<yemharc> 저게 당연해지는것도 좀 이상한데...
<chicken__> 근데 전에 잠깐 본 기억으로는 저 인터페이스를 동시에 못쓴다 라고 되어 있던거 같은데
<Seony> 근데 ceph 테스트 하다보면 제일 이해가 안가는게, 자가치유기능이에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ceph로 쓰는 하드디스크를 직접 접근해서 데이터를 삭제하고나서 하루정도 기다리면 다 복구되어있거든요
<chicken__> 시스템이 돌아가다보면 스냅샷을 만들어주는 부분이 있더군요
<chicken__> 스냅샷을 켜놨나보군요
<chicken__> 아마 끄는 방법이 있더라도 비추일텐데
<Seony> 오래전이라 기억은 안나는데, 뭔가를 따로 하진 않았떤 거 같아요
<chicken__> 안전을 위해서 블라블라
<Seony> 그땐 그냥 ceph 구축에 대한 노하우를 쌓기위한 테스트였거든요...
<chicken__> 이번에 카카오에서 오픈스택 ssd에 올린다고 하는거 같은데
<chicken__> 열라게 삽질중이고 아직 결과는 안나온다는.
<Seony> 궁금하네요
<chicken__> HA Cluster 구축하시려나본데
<chicken__> 시스템은 겁나 크고 비싸고 아름다운걸로 들여놓고
<Seony> 이번달 말쯤에 저희도 오픈스택 업그레이드 예정 중이거든요...
<chicken__> 단일노드로 돌리기엔 아까울테니
<Seony> HA는 해놨는데, 성능이 잘 안나와서...
<chicken__> 가용성을 늘리기 위해 가상팩을 쑤셔 박아서 ..
<Seony> 웃기는게, 키스톤 토큰을 알아서 주기적으로 날려줘야하는데 이게 아직 안되어있는걸로 알고있어요
<chicken__> 그렇다고 인텔에서 비밀리에 만들고 있는 70~80코어짜리 CPU를 쓸 수도 없는 일이죠 'ㅅ';;
<Seony> 오픈스택 대쉬보드가 정말 인내심 테스트할 정도로 느리길래 원인을 알아봤더니, 키스톤에 만기된 토큰이 6백만개나 있었죠...
<chicken__> 처음에 받아놓고 적어주고 땡이 아니었군요 ,ㅡ.ㅡ ..
<chicken__> 키스톤 만기 토큰 청소해주는건 그냥 대충 짜도 쉽게 되지 않으려나 ..
<chicken__> 귀찮아서 안짰다에 겁니다. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그래서 정말 며칠동안 시간 투자해서 다 지우고, 크론탭에 매일 날리게끔 해놨죠
<Seony> 무지 빨라졌어요 ㅎㅎ
<chicken__> 오픈스택 개발자들이 허접만 있는거도 아닐텐데
<chicken__> 로드맵 보면 아주 그냥 다 확 갈아엎을 심산이더군요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 잉? 그래요?
<chicken__> 부분부분 별로요.
<chicken__> 용어도 막 바뀌고 -_- ...
<drake_kr> 근데 클라우드는 왜 쓰는거에요?
<Seony> 저희의 경우는, 개발자들한테 서버 제공하기 좋은 환경 때문에요
<drake_kr> Seony님 회사에서 쓰신다는데, 그쪽 회사들은 CEO가 무슨 장황한 이야기를 하는 경우 별로 없잖아요..
<Seony> 예를 들면, 어떤 부서에서 무슨 프로젝트를 하나 하기로 했는데 웹 기반으로 하는 어떤 프로그램이 돌아가야한다고 해요
<Seony> 근데, 서버 댓수는 한정되어있거든요
<Seony> 다른 서비스들이 돌아가고 있는 상황에서, 그 부서에게 관리자 권한을 줄 수도 없구요
<Seony> 근데 클라우드 구축해놓으니까, 그냥 가상머신 만들어주고 ip 주소 할당해서 알려주면 지들이 알아서 할 수 있거든요
<drake_kr> 가상 빌드서버 비슷한거군요
<drake_kr> 저는 저번에 커뮤니티 모임에서 그얘기가 나와서..
<Seony> 빌드서버라고 하긴 좀 그렇지만, 암튼 서버 제공하기 좋은 환경이에요
<drake_kr> '그럼 그냥 빌드서버 올려주면 되는거 아냐? 클라우드까지 필요한가?' 라고 물어보니까 다 꿀먹음..
<yemharc> drake_kr: 이렇게 생각해봐요
<drake_kr> vmware ESX같은 좋은것도 많은데 왜 굳이 오픈스택이냐.. 라고..
<yemharc> 내가 서버 호스팅을 장사를 하고 싶은데
<yemharc> 시간이 지나면 지날수록 이것들이 돈도 많이 안내면서 원하는건 점점 늘어나는거야
<Seony> esx는 비싸지 않나요?
<yemharc> 나중에는 내가 사업으로 커버칠 역량을 넘어가니까
<drake_kr> 한국에서 포토샵 사쓰는거 보셨나요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아예 서버를 통째로 주고 니들맘대로 지지고 볶아라 하려고 봤더니
<yemharc> 한놈에 한대는 너무 아까운거지
<Seony> 헐... 그런가요...
<Seony> 기업에서는 그래도 esxi 구매하지 않나요?
<yemharc> 그래서 말 나온대로 vmware 같은거 써보려고 했더니 돈이 너무 많이 꺠지니까
<drake_kr> 진희네는 구매했다고 들었는데..
<yemharc> 공짜로 쓸만한거 찾다가 NASA가 해준다니 옳타꾸나 하고 슥삭
<drake_kr> 내가 윈도우 4만원에 해준다고 해도 비싸다는 놈들이 태반 -.-
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 우어…
<yemharc> Seony: 요 obj-storage라는게 요점이 이건가요?
<yemharc> 각각의 컨테이너까지 최대한 빠르게 접근하고
<yemharc> 컨테이너 내부에는 db같인 테이블 정렬이 아니라 그냥 데이터 쌓아서 그 안에서만 니가 원하는거 찾아라
<Markers> 혹시 c++ api 중에 excel 관련 라이브러리 유명한거 없나요 -ㅁ-
<yemharc> 이런 식으로 해당 묶음까지만 최대한 빨리 보내버리는게 주요 목적인건가요?
<Markers> 알지도 못하는 c++을 할려고 하니깐 죽을거 같넹;
<drake_kr> http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/office/bb687829(v=office.15).aspx ?
<Seony> yemharc: 일종의 저널 같은게 내부에 있죠.  ceph에서는 mds라고 하는 메타데이터 서비스 같은 거죠
<myobot> [링크 제목] Programming with the C API in Excel 2013
<drake_kr> Markers: 그렇게 거창한게 아니라, 그냥 xlsx파일 c에서 읽고쓰시겠다는거죠?
<Markers> 넹 그냥 c나 c++ 로 엑셀에 적혀있는 값 읽어오면 되요.
<drake_kr> http://www.libxl.com/ 요거 바로 나오네요
<myobot> [링크 제목] C++ Excel Library to read/write xls/xlsx files - LibXL
<Markers> 어디서 libxl 인가 받아서 쓰고 있는데 이게 같은 곳을 3~4번 이상 읽으니깐 잘못 읽더라구요
<chicken__> xlsx면 그냥 압축 풀어다가 xml 파싱하면 될거 같은데 ..
<Markers> 제가 그거 써서 안되서 여쭈….어본거 ㅠ
<drake_kr> 음, 그럼 일단 다 읽어온 다음에 변수에서 읽어야죠
<drake_kr> 편하게 짜는게 최고일듯요
<chicken__> 오브젝트 초기화 할때 이미 다 불러오는거 아닌가 싶은데 'ㅅ' ;; ..
<Markers> 디버그 해서 따라갔더니 이거 읽는 함수 10번도 채 안 불렀는데 그다음부터 전혀 읽지를 못함 -_-; 데이터 읽어야되는건 만건 이상인데
<chicken__> C++라면 더더욱. ..
<chicken__> 워크시트는 콜 했나요?
<drake_kr> 만 건을 다 변수에다 갖다박아놓고 잘 읽히면 그건 libxl 문제가 아닌게 되는거죠..
<Seony> 깃헙에서 가장 많은 자료가 자바스크립트라네요 http://redmonk.com/dberkholz/2014/05/02/github-language-trends-and-the-fragmenting-landscape/
<myobot> [링크 제목] GitHub language trends and the fragmenting landscape – Donnie Berkholz's Story of Data
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> http://libxl.com/
<Markers> 넹. 예제보고 따라도 했읍니당
<myobot> [링크 제목] C++ Excel Library to read/write xls/xlsx files - LibXL
<drake_kr> 라이브러리나 컴파일러의 문제는 일단 없다고 보시면 돼요
<yemharc> 아 이미 요걸로 쓰고 있던건가요
<drake_kr> 뭔가 에러가 나면 gcc나 라이브러리가 좆병신이라서 안된다는 사람들 꽤 되는데, 거기서 문제생길 확률은 거의 없습니다..
<Markers> 지금 라이브러리를 못 믿어서 -_-;
<Markers> 오늘 처음으로 아 엑셀 관련 라이브러리 내가 만들어서 써야되나 이 생각했네요;
<yemharc> 평가를 보면 못 믿을 라이브러리는 아닌거 같은데요;;
<Markers> 덕분에 엑셀 파일 뜯어도 보고 ㅡㅡ;
<drake_kr> 그래서 한번 검증 해보시는게 좋을것 같고요.. 만건 이상 다 불러와서 변수에 저장하는게 안되면 라이브러리 문제인데, 그건 잘 될걸요?
<chicken__> Java 에서나 C++이나 거기서 거기인거 같은데요 'ㅅ'
<chicken__> 뭐 크게 어려운건 아니네요.
<drake_kr> 요즘 컴터들 웬만해선 1G 이상 메모리 써도 안 뻗습니다..
<Markers> 근데 지금 api를 찾아봐도 파일 읽고 쓰고는 어떻게 되는데 데이터 접근은 셀단위로 접근이 가능한데
<chicken__> 4긱 서도 안뻗는데 (...) :d
<yemharc> 1g 한참 넘어도 괜찮던데요
<Markers> 지금 안된다고 생각되는게 셀단위로 읽는 api를 10번이상 부르게 되면 제대로 못 읽는다 << 라고 생각하고 있어써.
<drake_kr> 제가 해드릴 말씀은.. 구현이 우선이지 구현도 안됐는데 최적화 신경쓰면 망한다는거에요
<chicken__> npe 일 가능성에 걸어봅니다. 'ㅅ'
<chicken__> 셀 참조부터 제대로 하고 있는지 확인을 ...
<yemharc> 그럼 테스트 코드 돌려보세요. 강제로 그 api만 10번이고 20번이고 불러서 뻗나 안뻗나
<chicken__> 뭐든 일은 abc부터 천천히
<chicken__> api를 호출하기 때문에 뻗는다는건 뭔가 말이 요상하고 ...
<chicken__> 뭔가 할당이 안됐겠죠 그자리에 ..
<Markers> 일단 혹시나 싶어서 호출을 해봣는데 이게 할때마다 다르지만 5~6번쯤에 0으로 읽어옵니다 -_-;
<drake_kr> 그러니까, 일단 xlsx파일에 있는 모든 레코드를 불러들이고 그 안에서 처리하는걸로 하면 될듯요
<Markers> 죽어버리거나 그런게 아니라 값이 따로 있는데 읽어오는걸 0으로 읽는다는거예영;
<chicken__> 혹시 | 방향으로 갈걸 ㅡ> 방향으로 간다거나 ...
<chicken__>     v
<drake_kr> 라이브러리가 close를 신경쓰지 않아도 되도록 만들어져 있다고 해서 여러번 읽으면 안되는 경우도 있겠죠..
<chicken__> 0 a b c
<chicken__> 1
<chicken__> 2
<chicken__> 3
<chicken__>  이렇게 넣고 테스트를 해보시는게 아무래도?
<Seony> 저희 오픈스택 환경이랑 정말 많이 비슷하네요  http://dachary.org/?p=2969
<myobot> [링크 제목] Non profit OpenStack & Ceph cluster distributed over five datacenters | Loïc Dachary
<chicken__> 읽는건 상관 없어요 참조가 문제지 .
<drake_kr> 그러니까, close하는 시점을 모른다 <- 요게 문제일 가능성이 높아보이는뎅
<drake_kr> 그럼 그냥 수동으로 close를 해주면 될듯
<chicken__>  close는 Java 에서나 자동이지
<Markers> 흠 일단 다른 대안을 찾아볼게영 ㅇ_ㅇ;; 원인 제공자분들도 아닌데 제 말만 하는거 같아서 ㄸㄷ;
<drake_kr> QT도 자동임
<chicken__> C++에서는 직접 해주든가 free()로 때리든가 ..
<chicken__> 자동은 아니예요
<Markers> Seony님 근데 오픈스택이 먼가영
<chicken__> 해제를 해줘야 ..
<drake_kr> 자동이 된다고 -.-
<drake_kr> 시발 내가 그것땜에 존나 빡쳤던 사람이야
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> Markers: 설명하기 어려운데요 ㅎㅎ.  구글링해서 보셔야할듯요.
<chicken__> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 구글링해서 봐도 이해하기 어려운 소프트웨어에요
<yemharc> Seony: 사실 해도 모르겠는건 함정입니다
<Markers> …
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ 해도 모르는 소프트웨어도 맞아요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> cloud는 그냥 vmware 자동으로 돌리기 <- 아님?
<Seony> 뭔지 설명도 어렵고, 이해도 어렵고, 해도 뭔지 모르겠고...
<Markers> 먼가 개방한다는것은 알겟는데 그다음에 전혀 상상을 나래를 펼칠수가 없는 -_-;
<yemharc> 좀 어거지로 설명하자면 대동강 물 팔아먹기 같은 느낌이긴 한데........
<Markers> 대동강 물 팔아먹기?
<Markers> …..?!
<chicken__> example 대충만 봐도 자동은 아니군요
<Markers> open이라는 말은 대충 감이 오는데 stack은 여기서 어떤걸 뜻하는거죵?
<Seony> drake_kr: 솔직히 제가 느끼는 오픈스택은, 거대한 vmware 오픈소스 버전 정도네요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 클라우드와 그린에너지, 빅데이터는 매우 밀접한 관련이 있죠..
<chicken__> book->release();라고 되어 있네 ...
<chicken__> 안하면 메모리릭 생기는군요
<Markers> 하드웨어부터 소프트웨어 동작까지 싹다 지원해준다는걸 의미하는건가
<chicken__> 익셉션을 까든 뭘 하든 release()는 해야 함.
<chicken__> 근데 저거 api jxl인가 뭐시갱인가 자바에서 쓰는거랑 다를게 하나도 없는데 ㅡ,.ㅡ ..
<drake_kr> chicken__: 그걸 안해도 프로그램이 돌아가니 문제지..
<drake_kr> 에러도 안나고..
<chicken__> gcc로 대충 돌려보면 답 나오기야 하겠죠 'ㅅ'
<chicken__> eclipse에도 디버거 잘 물려있기도 하고 ...
<chicken__> 전 Kdevelop을 프론트엔드로 쓰는데
<chicken__> 디버거 쓰다가 그냥 후... 한숨이 ..
<drake_kr> 아 졸라 우려먹기 하는거 같은데 yemharc군이 switch/case에서 break 안 썼다가 3일 고생했어
<chicken__> gcc로 결국 그냥 ...
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<chicken__> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> memory leak도 그런거란 말여
<Markers> …. 에이 그럴수도 있죠 새삼스레.
<chicken__> switch(var){case bla: code; case bla2: code; .... } ??
<chicken__> ...
<drake_kr> 두어번 잘 도는데 서너번 돌리면 에러나요 <- 요런 문제들 대부분이 그런거란 말여... ㅜㅜ
<Markers> 어제본 소스와 오늘본 소스는 분명 같은 소스인데 다른 느낌?ㅋ
<drake_kr> 난 메모리릭 안걸리게 설계 잘 했었음
<chicken__> 자자 그러니까 작업단위별로 git 커밋을 꼼꼼하게 =3
<chicken__> 뭘 하고 뭘 고쳤는지 적어두지 않으면 주석 잘 적어놔도 솔직히 ...
<chicken__> 주석 안보잖아요 ?ㅅ?
<Seony> 페북 오픈스택 그룹에 적당한 주제가 올라왔네요.  가상화가 적절한 테넌트 아이솔레이션 기술인가...
<drake_kr> 아이솔레이션 : 격리
<Markers> 어려운 말이당..
<drake_kr> 레디꼬에서 나온 단어죠..
<Seony> isolation
<chicken__> 테넌트에 대해 한참 말이 많았는데 ...
<bluedusk> 농구 전술 아닌가요?
<bluedusk> 아이솔레이션
<bluedusk> -_-a
<chicken__> _ㅛ_)a
<drake_kr> 그럼 사이드킼은 축구용어인가요?
<Seony> 저는 아직도 테넌트가 헤깔립니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 세들어 사는 사람들 전부 테넌트라서... ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 돈빌린 사람 = tenant
<chicken__> 테넌트가 사용자 뿐만 아니라 자원까지 포함하는 그룹이더군요.
<chicken__> 그냥 쉽게 조직이라고 하면 되는걸 ㅡ,.ㅡ ...
<Seony> 영어 섞어쓰지 말고 적절한 한국어를 쓰면 좋겠구만...
<chicken__> 처음에 사용자 그룹인줄 알았더니
<drake_kr> Seony: 그게 어렵죠
<chicken__> 진짜 별거 없는 의미인데
<chicken__> 초딩도 이해할 수 있게 딱 의미가 떨어져야 ...
<Markers> 가끔 영어로든 혹은 한국어로든 세계 언어가 통일 되었으면 좋겟다는 생각을 함
<yemharc> drake_kr: 왜 과거의 아픔을............ㅠㅠ
<chicken__> 이미 영어는 만국에서 쓰고 있죠 ~(_~_)~
<Seony> 초딩까진 바라지도 않습니다.  실무자가 이해할 수 있는 정도만 되도 좋겠어요
<chicken__> 현대 언어에서는 언어~=문화 라서 언어통일은 불가능.
<chicken__> 보조적인 수단으로 차용을 하겠죠.
<chicken__> 단어단위라든가 ...
<drake_kr> 회사영어
<chicken__> Responsibility? /-ㅠ-/?
<chicken__> F***?
<drake_kr> http://comic.naver.com/webtoon/detail.nhn?titleId=335885&no=112&weekday=mon
<myobot> [링크 제목] 가우스전자 :: 네이버 만화
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 이 느낌 알죠
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 처음에 뭔 소린지 정말 모르겠던게 '아삽'
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<chicken__> ㅋㅋㅋ 아삽 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> '아삽으로 진행하겠습니다'........이게 뭔소리여. 야삽으로 묫자리라도 파두라는 소린가?
<chicken__> 아삽의 반대말은 노삽 =3
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 오픈스택 설치 메뉴얼이라도 작성해볼까......
<Seony> 공식매뉴얼이 워낙 잘나와있어서 아마 괜찮을걸요
<yemharc> 왠지 따라해도 분명 문제가 나는 부분이 있을거 같아서요
<yemharc> 원래 메뉴얼은 남들 다 되도 전 안되는거라.......
<yemharc> 공개용이라기보다 개인용으로요
<Seony> 시간 많이 투자하셔야할듯 싶네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 뭐 공식메뉴얼 따라가 보고 그걸로 클리어 되면 할 필요 없는 일이니까요
<yemharc> 근데 안드 처음 빌드 돌릴때도 그렇고 분명 뭔가 하나씩 어긋나는게 있더라구요
<Seony> 매뉴얼 쓰면서 공부하실 겸이라면 괜찮을 것 같네요
<Seony> 저도 오픈스택 자격증 공부하느라 구축해둔게 있는데, 그거 하면서 매뉴얼이라도 좀 쓸까 했었거든요
<Markers> 오홍 누가 위키백과를 적어놓앗네요 오픈스택
<yemharc> Markers: 그걸 읽고 이해가 가신다면 부디 가르침을 ...........
<chicken__> 땅땅치킨 모레까지 500cc 한잔에 900원 ...
<chicken__> 1000cc 2000 넌 1500cc 삼처넌 .
<chicken__> ㄷㄷㄷ
<Markers> ....
<chicken__> LYUSO_THINK, 올해는 치맥축제 대구에서 하네요 -ㅅ-
<chicken__> 좋겠다 /-ㅠ-/
<LYUSO_THINK> chicken__, 치킨은 좋겠지만 술을 못먹으니 그건 애매하네요......ㅠㅠ
<chicken__> 맥주 정도야 뭐 'ㅅ' ...
<chicken__> 설마 미성년자는 (...)
<chicken__> 아니면 알콜 알러지라등가 ...
<Markers> 먼가 들으면서 코딩할 노래가 없네
<yemharc> 싸다...
<chicken__> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qla3-XHO5Nc
<myobot> [링크 제목] LArc~en~Ciel - STAY AWAY [WORLD TOUR 2012] - YouTube
<chicken__> 전 상암동 그집 빼면 치킨집 가면 맥주만 먹어요 'ㅅ';
<yemharc> 코딩하면서 들을 노래라..........
<yemharc> http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/%EB%85%B8%EB%8F%99%EC%9A%94
<myobot> [링크 제목] 노동요 - 위키백과, 우리 모두의 백과사전
<chicken__> 이박사메들리!
<bluedusk> Seony, ceph health clean 으로 바뀌는거 원래 오래 걸리나요??
<Seony> bluedusk: 아직도 그대로에요?
<Seony> 그게 어쩌면 가상환경이라서 그럴지도 모르고, 아니면 pgs값을 좀 수정해줘야할 거에요
<chicken__> drake_kr, 우분투 위키 익명으로 쓰지 못하게 막아야 하지 않나요 ?ㅅ?
<chicken__> 조상무상무상이랑 이야기 해봐야 할거 같은데
<drake_nb> 흐흐
<chicken__> 어음 .
<drake_nb> D2 개발자도 커뮤니티 될 기세
<Markers> c++에서 표준 규격 c++11 이랑 c++0x 머 이런말이 있던데 저걸 어떻게 읽죠 ㅡㅡ?;;
<drake_nb> 씨더블 일레븐
<drake_nb> 시더블 제로엑스
<Markers> 제로엑스..?
<drake_nb> 그렇게 읽는데요 저는
<Markers> 제로엑스가 숫자로 무슨 의미가 있나요?
<drake_nb> 9x랑 같은거죠
<adorver> 좋은 저녁입니다.
<drake_nb> 힘세고 좋은 저녁
<samahui_desktop> 퇴근들안하세요?
<samahui_desktop> 퇴근들 하세요
<pchero1> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_nb> 구러게요
<samahui_desktop> 정작 못들어가는 일인입니다만... 그래도 퇴근 시간되면 퇴근하는게 직장인의 도리죠 ㅎㅎ ;;
<pchero1> 어서어서 퇴근들 하세요.. ㅎ
<drake_nb> 그러게요
<chicken__> 위키에 토론에 커뮤니케이션이 아무것도 안되니
<chicken__> 뭘 어떻게 하겠다는건지 모르겠네요.
<chicken__> 닌 니대로 난 나대로 이렇게 가다간 위키 또 개판될거 같은데
<chicken__> 어디다 룰을 적어서 이러이러하게 하자 라고 딱 해두고 그 틀이 맞춰서 나가는게 좋을거 같은데
<chicken__> 그냥 시키기만 하니까 이건 뭐 ..
<chicken__> 잘하고 있는 상황인데 이 상태에서 뭔가 틀을 잡을 필요가 있는듯 하네요
<chicken__> 페이지 너무 가지치기 하면 위키 관리 지저분해진다는건 잊지 말아야 'ㅅ'
<adorver> 우분투 14.04는 어떤가요?
<pchero1> ?
<pchero1> 어떠다뇨?
<bluedusk> 전 그냥 저냥 맘에 안드네요
<chicken__> 철수 !
<ihavnoth> 외로운 밤이에요
<drake_kr> 저도요
<drake_kr> 생존자 있나요?
<Realigner> 자려구요
<ihavnoth> 영작 때문에 머리아프네요
<ihavnoth> 구글 번역기 돌려서 대충 썼는데 뭔가 답답해지네요
<drake_nb> 으아아 제대로 안나오네요 http://data.drake.kr/impress
<myobot> [링크 제목] impress.js | presentation tool based on the power of CSS3 transforms and transitions in modern browsers | by Bartek Szopka @bartaz
<drake_nb> 어우 프리젠테이션은 할때마다 짲응
<Work^Seony> 아직도 안주무셨네요
<drake_nb> 정부에서 프리젠 준비하라캐서..
<drake_nb> http://data.drake.kr/impress 준비했는데 맘엔 안드네요..
<myobot> [링크 제목] impress.js | presentation tool based on the power of CSS3 transforms and transitions in modern browsers | by Bartek Szopka @bartaz
<Work^Seony> 슬라이드가 몇개 안되네요
<drake_nb> 네 20분이라서..
<drake_nb> 전 이만 자러..
<razGon_Civil5> razGon_RDbooks
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니당.
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 옆구리푹.
<ahoops_> 저 오랜만에왔는데 바쁜척하십니까!
<razGon_Civil5> ahoops_: 하이요,
<ahoops_> razGon_Civil5: 안녕하세요 (__)
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-05-28
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> ahoops_, 미팅 중이었어요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 댓음.
<ahoops_> 이미삐짐
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 좋은 하루들 되시어요~
<ahoops_> 좋은하루되세용.
<ahoops_> 철수!
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
<ihavnoth> 오늘도 소음이 심하네요 365일 공사중인 곳이네요...
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_shotdown> 컴이 다운되네요.ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_shotdown> Work^Seony: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_shotdown> 생각보다 일찍 컴을바꿔야 겟네요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_shotdown> 질문이 있는데요. 버츄얼박스에서 쓴 이미지를 가상화시키지 않고 다른 컴에 이식시킬수 있을까요?
<razGon_shotdown> 아... 버박에서 고스트 구우면 되겠군요.
<razGon_shotdown> i7-하즈웰급에 다 올리구요. 우분투 베이스에 윈도7을 버박으로 올릴겁니다.
<Work^Seony> 버박 드라이버 설치하셨으면, 이식해도 제대로 작동 안될 것 같은데요...
<razGon_shotdown> 문제는 버박에 올려서 사용하던 것을 다른 PC의 호스트로 사용하게 하는 것이 가능한가입니다.
<Work^Seony> 결론부터 말씀드리자면, 제 상식으로는 가능할 것으로 봅니다.  근데, 간단하진 않을 것 같네요
<autowiz> 리눅스는 그렇게 힘들지 않을겁니다.
<autowiz> 파티션만 맞아들어가면 잘 부팅 됩니다. 하드웨어도 새로 잡힐꺼고.
<Work^Seony> 제 생각엔, 버박 이미지를 qcow2나 raw로 변환시키고, 그걸 다시 실제 하드디스크에 덮어쓰면 될 것 같거든요...
<autowiz> 윈도우즈가 아주 험난합니다( 부팅 hdd 컨트롤러 드라이버를 수동으로 reg 고치면서 작업해줘야 합니다.)
<autowiz> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-mount-virtualbox-drive-image-vdi-in-ubuntu-12-1012-04.html
<myobot> [링크 제목] How to mount VirtualBox drive image (vdi) in Ubuntu 12.10/12.04 | Ubuntu Geek
<autowiz> 직접 해보지는 않았는데
<autowiz> host로 쓰실 pc 시디부팅하시고 외장하드에 vdi 파일 담으셔서 , vdi 파일 마운트 하신다음 파티션 카피 로
<autowiz> 데탑 disk 에 넣으면 어떨까 싶습니다. clonezilla 나 redo backup 이라는 시디도 우분투 기반이라
<autowiz> 작업이 더 간단해 질 수 도 있겠습니다. ( 저는 예전에 버박 에 usb 외장하드를 직접 연결해주고 clonezilla 로 파티션 이미지를 외장하드로 뜨고 , host 가서 cd 부팅한다음 usb 외장하드 연결해서 들이 부었습니다.
<autowiz> 서니님 혹시 리눅스에서 랜카드 이중화 해보신적 있으신가요? LLCP 라 던가 trunk 라던가
<Work^Seony> LAG 했었어요
<Work^Seony> 근데 뭐, LAG든 결국 모드값만 바꿔주면 그대로 작동하는거니까...
<razGon_shotdown> 흠 결국은 쉽지 않은 길이군요.
<razGon_shotdown> 데이타만 주는 방식으로 가야 겠습니다.
<autowiz> 아이고 죄송합니다. 서니님 다시 한번만 말씀해 주십시요. 끊어져서 못봤습니다.
<Work^Seony> LAG 했었어요
<Work^Seony> 근데, 이것도 이중화라고 하긴 좀 그렇네요
<autowiz> 라즈곤님 : vdi 마운트하고 cp -a /abc/bbb /cba/bbb 하면 끝날거 같은데요.
<Work^Seony> 그냥 두장 묶어서 본딩한거니까...
<autowiz> 스위치에서는 따로 작업이 없어도 되나요?
<drake_kr> 인터넷이 끊겼는데 irc는 되넹....
<Work^Seony> 씨스코 스위치에 LACP나 LAG 별도로 지원하지 않나요?
<Work^Seony> 일반 가정용 스위치라면 별도의 설정은 필요없겠지만,
<ipeter> drake_kr: 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 말씀하시는게, 소규모는 아니실테니 IOS 설정을 먼저 보시는게 나을 거에요
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 저희 스위치 설정 좀 볼께요
<razGon_shotdown> drake_kr: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_shotdown> 아이폰4s분해해보신분?
<drake_kr> 네
<razGon_shotdown> 배터리갈아보신분!
<drake_kr> 다신 분해하지 말자고 생각했습니다
<drake_kr> 3gs에 비해 난이도가 상당히 높더군요..
<razGon_shotdown> 홋,,,,
<razGon_shotdown> 실은 마눌님 4s가 배터리 방전이 자주되서 갈고, 기변하려구요.
<DarkCircle> 그냥 사설 수리점에 슬쩍 가서 바꿔달라고 하세요 'ㅅ' 그게 나을듯?
<ipeter> 3gs는 갈아보았는데 어려운편은 아니고, 3gs에서 5로 갈아타서 4s는 잘 모르겠네요.
<DarkCircle> 분해도 전문가가 해야 (...)
<DarkCircle> drake_kr, 어제 약먹고 약물중독+기절 ㅡ,.ㅡ ...
<ipeter> DarkCircle: 안녕하세요?
<DarkCircle>  ~(~_~)~
<drake_kr> 음 4s는 그냥 사설 가시는게 마음편해요
<autowiz> 감사합니다.
<DarkCircle> 사설 수리점 가서 뜯었다 조립해봤는데 워런티 태그 안건드리고 잘 하더군요.
<autowiz> 우와 피터님 3gs 도 쓰셨어요? 우연인데요? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 핀셋으로 교묘하게 살짝 들어서 ..
<Work^Seony> autowiz, 저희 시스코 스위치 보니까 lacp 설정되어있네요
<DarkCircle> 4,4s부터 난이도가 올라가기 시작 ...
<ipeter> 전 2009년 12월 1일 KT에서 발매된날부터요..ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 5는 잘못 분해하면 백패널 휘어지고 ..
<DarkCircle> 4, 4s는 유리가 깨지고
<ipeter> 11월 30일날 발매되었죠..
<DarkCircle> 3gs가 조금(?)할만할듯해요 ..
<autowiz> 서니 : 감사합니다.
<ipeter> 제 기억으로는 아이폰 충격이었습니다.
<autowiz> 3gs 저 아직 가지고 있습니다. ㅋㅋㅋ 그냥 장난감으로
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 저 어머니가 떨어뜨리셔서 제가 쓰던 5드리고
<ipeter> 전 5s로 갈아탔어요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 아버지 어제 5s로 바꿔드렸어요.
<ipeter> 나름(?) 대란으로
<ipeter> 기기값 0원
<ipeter> 8만원 요금제 석달..ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 구매성공하였습니다.
<ipeter> 슼 통신사요.
<Work^Seony> 저는 아이폰 1세대 아직도 갖고있죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아직도 작동 되는 거에요
<drake_kr> 아이폰2g요?
<ipeter> 아 여러분에게 물어보고 싶은게 꼭 있었는데..
<Work^Seony> 네  알루미늄으로 된거요
<ipeter> 최강의 아이폰 색상은 뭐라고 생각하세요?
<Work^Seony> 2g라고 하긴 좀 그렇지만, 암튼 제일 첨 나온 모델이에요
<ipeter> 전 5s골드 사용하는데, 아무래도 블랙이 최강이라고 생각되요..
<Work^Seony> 최강의 색상이란게 어딨어요 ㅋㅋ  걍 자기 맘에 드는게 최강의 색상이겠죠
<ipeter> 3gs는 블랙이었고..
<ipeter> 5는 실버였는데
<drake_kr> 최강의 아이폰 색상이라면 핑크죠
<Work^Seony> 저는 블랙은 한 번도 안써봤어요
<ipeter> 블랙이 제일 이쁜거같아요..
<autowiz> 피터님도 블랙이 젤 이쁘신거 같아요.
<autowiz> 썬탠 열심히 도와 드릴께요 ^^
<drake_kr> 레드 -> 핑크
<ipeter> 으헉
<Work^Seony> ipeter, 최강의 색상은 시리한테 물어보세요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> llcp 가 아니라 lacp 군요. 요즘 방화벽-백본 , 서버-스위치 , 스위치-스위치 다들 이게 표준이라고 이걸로 이중화 많이 하더라구요.
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 시리에게 이상한 질문 해보세요.
<ipeter> Work^Seony: ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 시리 사랑해
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 시리 벗어봐
<Work^Seony> 그런건 옛날에 유행하던거잖아요
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 시리 삼성 좋아?
<ipeter> 한국어로도 해보셨나요?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨.  언어 설정 바꿔야해서 너무 귀찮아요
<autowiz> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ 벗어봐 라니요... 피터님 실망이에요
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 대답이 가관이었습니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 설마 제가 잘못들은건 아니죠.
<ipeter> 밖에나가서 바람도 쐬고
<ipeter> 사람들도 만나고 그러라고 하더군요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> autowiz: 저 오토위즈님에게 찍힌건가요?
<ipeter> 시..실망...ㅠ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 손도끼에 찍히셨습니다. 하하핫
<ipeter> 커헉
<ipeter> 진짜 무섭다..ㅠ
<ipeter> 덜덜
<autowiz> 어머 무섭다고 하시면 어떡해요 , 제 이미지가 나빠지잖아요 아하하하핫
<autowiz> 프로세스 , 네트워크 , 스토리지 클라우드 랑 리눅스 네트워크 프로그래밍 공부하고 싶은데 하루 3~4시간 자는데도 시간이 잘 안나네요.
<autowiz> 잠을 줄여야 할까요. 회사를 엎어야 할까요? ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 어려운 문제네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 뇌의 연산능력을 업그레이드 시키시면 둘다 해결될 것 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 초 굇수 능력자의 등장이군요..
<bluedusk> 프로세서 네턱 스토리지 클라우드에 리눅스 네트웍 프로그래밍이라니.. ㄷㄷ
<Work^Seony> 그러고보니 클라우드 하는 사람들이 저걸 전부 다 하긴 하네요 ㅎ
<autowiz> 그냥 쉽게 얘기하면 오픈스택이랑 하둡이랑 네트웍 프로그래밍 입니다. ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 하나만 여쭤볼게요.
<ipeter> 아이피가 0:0:0:0:0:0:0:1 이렇게 뜨는건
<ipeter> 어떤건지요?
<ipeter> 사수가 개발서버 두대나 있는데 로컬에서 테스트 가르쳐달라고 앵앵거려서
<ipeter> 로컬에 멤캐쉬드 구축해서
<ipeter> 서비스 돌리는거 성공했습니다.
<ipeter> 근데 DB에 IP가 0:0:0:0:0:0:0:1이렇게 찍히네요.
<autowiz> ipv6 에서
<Work^Seony> localhost 네요
<ipeter> 네
<ipeter> 우왔!
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 네네네네네네
<ipeter> 저 기분 엄청 좋아요!!
<Work^Seony> 근데, 사수가 "가르쳐달라고" 해요?
<ipeter> 네
<ipeter> 로컬에서 테스트하는법 가르쳐 달라고하네요.
<autowiz> 줄여서 ::1 이라고도 표기합니다.
<ipeter> 제가 극구 말씀드렸죠.
<autowiz> ipv4 로 접속하는게 더 편할지도
<Work^Seony> 원래 사수와 부사수는 태권도 100단 차이인데...
<autowiz> 피터님 있는곳 뭔가 좀 이상한거 같아요.
<Work^Seony> 혹시, 갑을병정무기경신임계까지 내려가는 곳이 아닌지...
<bluedusk> ipeter, 아직 그 사수에요?
<bluedusk> 점심먹고 깨워야 할까 말까를 고민하게 만드는?
<autowiz> 지금 제 부사수가 저한테 갈굼 좀 많이 받고 배웠는데 그래도 그놈이 울 회사에서는 저 다음으로 젤 나아요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> autowiz, 그건 사수가 유능하기 때문이죠ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 문제는, 무능한 사수가 갈구기만 하기 때문이에요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 그래서 전 사람 안갈굼
<bluedusk> >>ㅑ
<bluedusk> 무능하지만 사람을 갈구진 않겠다!!
<Work^Seony> 저는 갈굴 사람이 없어요 ㅋ
<ipeter> bluedusk: 아직 그 사수입니다.
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ 첨에 회사 오고 저 바로 위에 있던 어떤분이 얼마나 절 갈구시는지 .  까고보니 별로 많이 알지도 않더만 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> autowiz: 그건 사수가 유낭하기 때문이죠ㅎㅎ(2)
<ipeter> autowiz: 절대 공감이예요.
<ipeter> 제가 이번에 많이 깨달은게
<autowiz> 유낭이라 ... 주머니가 있다는 말씀이신거죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 오히려 잘하는 사람은
<ipeter> 잘난체도 않하고 성격도 좋고 잘 가르쳐주는거 같습니다.
<ipeter> 매사에 자신감이 있고 가르쳐줘도 그리 두려움이 없거든요.
<bluedusk> << 잘난체 하지만 성격이 좋지 않고 잘 안가르쳐줌..
<autowiz> 서니님이 대표적인 얘 이지요 .
<ipeter> 이 사수 타직원 앞에서 별거 아닌걸로 엄청 면박주고 창피주고, 안가르쳐주고
<ipeter> 알고보니 든거 없고 말도 안되는 소리 찍찍하고..
<drake_kr> AX 전용 윈도우가 있어서 좋네요
<autowiz> AX ?
<drake_kr> activex
<Work^Seony> 저는 사실, 뭣도 모르면서 아는척 하는 겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 지 밥그릇 뺏길까봐 두려워 잘 가르쳐주지도 않고..
<ipeter> 시간이 지나면서 해보니 이사람 별거 아니네요.
<Work^Seony> 잘 가르쳐주는 사람이 왠지 잘 아는 것 같이 보이거든요 ㅋ
<razGon_shotdown> http://deal.11st.co.kr/product/SellerProductDetail.tmall?method=getSellerProductDetail&prdNo=1042069569&snscode=qr
<myobot> [링크 제목] Acorn Masterkey 25, USB 마스터 키보드 컨트롤러 - 11번가
<razGon_shotdown> 급땡기네요.ㅋ
<razGon_shotdown> 앗 봇이 있군요.
<bluedusk> ipeter, 저도 사실 si 업체쪽에 많이 불려다니면서 기술지원하는데
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 써니님은 정말 잘하시는...
<drake_kr> 장난감이다
<razGon_shotdown> 악기 못다루면서 충동구매가.ㅋ
<bluedusk> 그런사람들이 짜증나요 갑한테 아 네네 다 되요 해놓고 엔지니어 불러서 해주세요
<bluedusk> 가서 보면 말도 안되는 무슨..ㅡㅡ
<razGon_shotdown> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 갑한테 의문문 던지는 사람들 부러워요
<razGon_shotdown> 푸른 물감으로 붉은 삼각형을 만들어달라는...ㅋ
<drake_kr> 진짜요? 그게 돼요?
<Work^Seony> 그거, 유튜브에서 본 동영상 내용이군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 일반직원 3명이랑 엔지니어 한 명이랑 회의를 하는데,
<Work^Seony> 직선 하나 긋는 일에, 직선처럼 보이는 고양이를 그려달라고그러고,
<Work^Seony> 엔지니어가 불가능하다고 했더니, "왜 해보지도 않고 안된다고 그러죠?"
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 링크 드릴께요 ㅎㅎ 볼만합니다
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ 잼있을거 같습니다.
<drake_kr> Work^Seony: 한국의 갑들은, 특정 부분만 악용하고 있죠 ㅡ.ㅡ
<Work^Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKorP55Aqvg
<myobot> [링크 제목] The Expert (Short Comedy Sketch) - YouTube
<Work^Seony> 자막에 한글이 있으니까 한글로 보세요
<Work^Seony> 엔지니어 혼자서 조낸 고생하는데, 아마 매우 공감하실 거에요
<drake_kr> 아 시발놈들
<Work^Seony> 근데 이거 재생이 빠르게 되는거 같은데, 다들 괜찮으신가요?
<Work^Seony> 다들 공감 가시나요? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 음, 개발자와 디자이너가 사이가 좋아지는 이야기군요
<bluedusk> 오전에 sk 그룹 본사 건물 불났다더니
<bluedusk> 도곡역 지하철 3호선도 불났데요
<drake_kr> 갑자기 이게 생각나는군요 http://www.okjsp.net/seq/243429
<myobot> [링크 제목] OKJSP: 면접 보면서 가장 황당한 질문...
<Work^Seony> 저 동영상이 풍자하는건, 기술적으로 불가능한걸 기술을 모르는 사람들이 요구한다는거죠...
<ipeter> 아주 재난사고 뉴스가 계속 한동안 흘러나오겠군요.
<autowiz> 말이 빠른부분이 많은거 같습니다. 재생속도가 빠른거랑은 조금 다른 느낌같습니다.
<bluedusk> 이 시밤색히들은 댓글다는걸로 모잘라서 불지르고 다니나? 그리고 나서 간첩이 불질렀다고 여론 조작해서 선거 승리를 바라보는건가
<DarkCircle> 음모론 자제요 ~(_~_)~
<drake_kr> 민정당은 진짜 이기기 위해서 모든 수를 다 동원하는데
<drake_kr> 민주당은 그걸 그냥 멍하니 바라보기만 하고..
<drake_kr> 그러고보니 노무현 아저씨가 대통령이 됐었던건 변호사 시절 '여러분의 소중한 돈을 지켜드립니다'를 했었기 때문인듯
<drake_kr> 아파트 층간소음때문에 사람이 뒈져나가도 집값 떨어질까봐 소송도 안하는 미친
<drake_kr> 아 죄송합니다. 제가 정치얘기를 꺼냈군요 죄송...
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<ipeter> 식사하고 왔습니다.
<ipeter> 건물 1층에 내려오니
<ipeter> 여름냄새 확 풍기네요.
<ipeter> 뜨거운 햇빛에 아스팔트 냄새요.
<drake_kr> 아 저도 슬슬 나가야겠네요
<drake_kr> 발아픈데...
<bluedusk> 아
<bluedusk> 조용한 오후군요
<Seony> 오픈스택 자격증 딸려고 마음 먹으니까 덤프부터 생각나네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 오픈스택 공부하면서 매뉴얼까지 같이 쓸까 했는데, 구글에서 검색하니까 설치매뉴얼이 많이 나오는군요
<ipeter> Seony: 후학(ipeter)을 위해 부탁드립니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 구글에서 검색하니까 한글로 작성된거 많이 나오던데요
<Seony> 여기 혹시 vmware workstation professional이나 fusion professional 쓰시는 분 계신가요?
<ipeter> 컥! 사마휘님이다!!
<ipeter> samahui_: 안녕하세여~
<samahui_> ipeter: 안녕하세요
<samahui_> 저 계속 있었는데요... 라고 하려 했지만... 접속되었는줄 알았던 노트북이 뻗어서 화면이 뭠쳐있더라는...ㅜㅜ
<samahui_> 고장난 노트북 수리하고 왔습니다 ㅜㅜ
<ipeter> 어엇...! 노트북은 잘 고치셨어요?
<samahui_> 네
<samahui_> 다행이 잘~ 고쳐서 지금 이렇게 잘 돌아가고 있습니다
<samahui_> 몇일전에 부품 교체하느라 뜯었었는데 조립할때 뭔가 잘못했던거 같더군요. 그래서 다시 다 뜯어서 청소도 해주고 뜯은김에 여분파츠 있던 놈들은 다 갈아주고 했습니다
<ipeter> 어떤 제품 사용하세요?
<samahui_> 이놈은 제 수집품 중 하나입니다
<samahui_> 구형 IBM이죠
<samahui_> 전 노트북 수집이 취미거든요
<ipeter> 우왕.. +_+
<ipeter> 로망이네요... IBM
<samahui_> 레트로 pc나 그런거 모으는 못된 취미가 있습니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<ipeter> PC 레노버에게 팔아버렸는데..
<ipeter> IBM시절 놋북이 있으시다니.. +_+
<samahui_> 네 팔아버리고 얼마간은 괜찮더니 요즘은 아예 레노버 색으로 나와서 구입 안하고 있죠
<samahui_> 그래서 델 워크스테이션으로 넘어왔습니다
<samahui_> IBM시절 노트북 대부분의 모델을 소유하고 있습니다
<pchero1> 헐...
<Seony> 음... 전 빨리 맥프로 사고싶은데 돈이 빨리 안모여지네요
<Seony> 썬더볼트 디스플레이 2대를 구입한게 화근이군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 저도 돈좀 꿍쳐서  신형 웍스 노트북을 사볼까 싶은데 안모여요 ㅜㅜ
<pchero1> 전 진리의 한성 놋북..
<samahui_> 자꾸 일이 생기네요
<samahui_> 진리의 한성 ㅋ 가성비는 정말 진리죠
<samahui_> 썬더볼트 지르신건 잘하신겁니다 지를때는 질러야 합니다
<bluedusk> 저도 가볍고 오래가는 ..;
<samahui_> 나중것은 나중에 또 지르시는겁니다
<samahui_> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵
<Seony> 솔직히, 뽀대는 나요
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 맥도 조개북부터해서 모아볼까 싶은데... 요즘 물건이 잘 안보이네요
<samahui_> IBM도 얼마전 정리하려고 내놨다가 어찌저찌해서 도로다 모였어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_> 어찌 처분이 안되요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_> 오히려 가지고 있지 않던 모델까지 창고에 구비되었네요
<samahui_> ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 다 처분하려고 지인에게 연락해서 혹시 모으시는데 모자란모델 없냐고 물었다가 자기도 하나 남는데 가져가고 프면 가져가래서... 결국 제가 가져왔다는...
<samahui_> 제가 없는 모델을 가지고 계시더군요 ㅎㅎ;
<Seony> 모으신거 가끔 써보세요?
<samahui_> 덕분에 라인업은 꽉 짜여지고 있는데 아내의 눈총은 피할길이 없습니다
<samahui_> 네
<samahui_> 지금도 모은놈들오 채팅하자나요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 채팅머신 되는군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 하나씩 꺼내다 회사에 놓고 채팅도하고 파일서버로도 쓰고
<samahui_> 가끔 토렌트 다운로드용으로 굴리고 합니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_> 나름의 키감이 좋아서 가끔 집에서 한가할때 코딩만 주구장창 하거나 글을 쓸때도 있지요
<samahui_> 구형들의 맛입니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_> 600x 라는 모델이 있는데 이놈 키감이 특출나게 좋거든요
<samahui_> 이놈은 글쓸때 쓰는 팬3모델이고 ㅎ;ㅎ;
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요...
<samahui_> 지금같이 코딩도하고 채팅도 하는건 고해상도 모델인 A31p라는 모델입니다
<Seony> 기술은 발전하는데, 키는 오히려 퇴보하는군요
<samahui_> 15인치에 IPS 1600x1400 이라는 어마어마한 액정들어간 팬티엄M모델이죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 네 기술은 발전할수록 평준화가 되어가는거 같아요
<samahui_> 퇴보했다기 보다는 당시에 키보드가 좋았죠
<samahui_> 특출났다고 할까요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_> 600이 나올때는 일반 컴살때도 키보드 비싸게 팔고 대신 기계식이 많았을 때니까요
<samahui_> 요즘 키감에 눈뜨면서 사람들이 다시 기계식을 찾고 있죠
<Seony> 모으시는게 놋북이죠?
<samahui_> 노트북에 기계식 들어간 녀석들도 있습니다. 완전 구형이요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 네
<samahui_> 노트북 입니다
<Seony> 놋북에 기계식 들어간건 정말 구경 한 번 해보고 싶네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 오로지 노트북만 모으고 있습니다만... 애플 초기모델이나 제가 처음 샀던 국내산 모델들은 PC도 모아요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_> 노트북에 기계식 들어갔지만 키 자체가 작아서 느낌은 그리 좋은건 아니예요 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui_> 갈축이 들어가있는데 고장도 잘나요
<samahui_> 제가 가진 녀석도 고장나서 고치지도 못하고 그냥 모셔만 뒀어요 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 아~ 그렇군요...
<samahui_> 그리고 두께가 어마어마하죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 기계식이니 아무래도 그렇겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 노트북이 데탑 만하다고 생각하시면 됩니다 ㅎㅎ;
<Seony> 요즘 키캡 사는 맛들렸는데, 이것도 돈이 은근히 드네요
<samahui_> 키캡 ㅋ
<Seony> Vim 키캡을 하나 사서 ESC자리에 꼽았거든요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 전 키보드는 해피와 FC660C등 무접점만 쓰다보니 키캡놀이도 못해요
<Seony> 이렇게요 https://www.dropbox.com/s/zlsll95cnjtxh9g/Screenshot%202014-05-15%2018.17.12.png
<myobot> [링크 제목] Dropbox - Screenshot 2014-05-15 18.17.12.png
<samahui_> 귀엽군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 갈축인가요?
<samahui_> 흑축?
<Seony> 흑축이에요
<Seony> 저는 흑축만 써봤는데, 딴건 못쓸거 같아요
<samahui_> 적축한번 써보세요
<Seony> 사실 흑축도 저한테는 좀 부들부들하거든요
<samahui_> 찰진느낌이 괜찮습니다
<Seony> 키압이 더 쎘으면 좋겠는데..
<samahui_> 흑축 쓰다가 쓰면 맞을꺼예요
<Seony> 적축이면, 흑축보다 키압이 좀 약한거 아니에요?
<samahui_> 아마도 그럴꺼예요
<samahui_> 근데 두드려보면 나름의 맛이 있어요
<samahui_> 좀 더 찰진 느낌이 난다고 할까요
<samahui_> 제가 느끼기에는 그렇더군요
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요
<samahui_> 전 다음에 또 사면 이번에는 적축으로 가려고요
<Seony> 해피해킹 같은건 아무래도 저한테 안맞을 듯 싶어요
<samahui_> 계속 청축하니면 무접점만 썼더니 요즘 다른 키감에 끌리네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 일단 텐키가 없으면 안되고...
<Seony> 무접점은 어떨지 예상이 안되네요...
<samahui_> 해피해킹은 터미널 작엄 많거나 맥쓰시면 손에 익히기만하면 좋아요~ ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 라고 하지만 현실은 적응하다 실패하면 뼈아프죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그렇다고 하더라구요
<Seony> 근데 전 그냥 일반적인 103/106키보드가 좋아요
<samahui_> 처녀X가슴 꼬오옥X 살포시 누르는 느낌이라고하죠
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 만약 내년에 한국 나가게 되면, 전시장 같은데서 한 번 쳐봐야겠어요
<ipeter> zzz
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 아후..대화 복습하기 힘들었네요.
<samahui_> 구분감 확실하고 단단한거 좋아하시면 버클링으로 한번 가보세요... 비록 구하기는 쉽지 않겠지만 IBM 모델M을 구해보시는겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 찰캉 거리는게 속이 다 후련해 집니다. 타자기의 그느낌이죠
<ipeter> 에휴..신입이 무슨 기계식인가요. 저는 만원짜리 큐센...
<Seony> 아~ 어떤 느낌인지 대충 상상이 가네요
<Seony> 제가 흑축을 좋아하는건, 오타가 적다는 점이거든요
<ipeter> 레오폴드 적축 사려고 찾아봤는데 이제는 안나오나봐요.
<samahui_> 키압이 좀 필요하시다면 해피 두르려보지 마시고 리얼포스 중에 키압 높은놈 있습니다 그런놈 두드려보세요
<Seony> 굳이 키를 끝까지 누르지 않더라도, 흑축이 고속타이핑하기에 좋은거 같아요
<samahui_> 레오폴트 신형들 막 나올겁니다
<Seony> 사실 저는 멤브레인만 아니면, 키보드는 그렇게 크게 예민하진 않아요
<samahui_> 중국 공장에서 판형 빼돌려서 지들 모델 만들어 팔아서 설계 바꾸고 새로 모델들 내놓고 있어요
<Seony> 참고로 제 타자 최고속도를 애플 알루미늄 키보드로 냈거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> http://jswlinux.tistory.com/entry/10%EB%85%84-%EC%A0%84-%ED%83%80%EC%9E%90%EC%86%8D%EB%8F%84-%EA%B0%B1%EC%8B%A0
<myobot> [링크 제목] Seowon Jung, from Hawaii :: 10년 전 타자속도 갱신...
<ipeter> 레오폴드 적축 텐키 달린놈들은 안나오나봐요.
<ipeter> 신형 나올까요?
<samahui_> 전 솔직히 노트북 키감에 익숙해서 그런지 기계식 보다도 무접점이 좋아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 멤브레인 키 썩은 것만 아니면, 키보드들은 그냥저냥 다 괜찮아요
<samahui_> 지금도 최고로 치는건 IBM의 600X와 770Z 입니다
<samahui_> 너무 좋아서 지금도 가끔 터미널만 띄워서 지금 노트북에 접속 시키고 이녀석에서 작업하죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 기계식이에요?
<samahui_> 아니요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 일반 노트북인데도 좋은 키감을 주는 신비한 녀석들이죠
<samahui_> 당시 키보드 하나에만 무지막지한 돈을 들여서 나온 녀석들이거든요
<samahui_> 당시 노트북 가격이 천만원 할때 녀석들입니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_> 물론 국내에서요
<Seony> 무지 오래됐겠군요
<samahui_> 둘다 팬2부터 존재했던 모델들입니다
<Seony> 운영체제 설치하는 것만도 상당히 어렵겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 최상위 기종가야 팬3 코퍼마인이죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 리눅스 작은놈들 깔아놓거나 아니면 당시 대세였던 윈2000 돌려줍니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 터미널 접속만 할 수 있으면 아직 현역으로 쓸수 있죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_> 자체에서 뭐 돌리면 안됩니다. 스트레스 받아요 ㅎㅎ;
<Seony> 리눅스 설치하는 것도 일이었겠네요
<Seony> 아... 씨디롬은 달려있껬군요
<samahui_> 시디룸 있으면 설치야... 세월아 내월아 하면 다 되죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 당시 올인원들입니다
<Seony> 구글 이미지에서 검색해봤는데, 정말 무지 두껍네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 씨디롬 드라이브가 데탑용 두께네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 600x이는 예전에 서버에 달려나온거 꼬부쳐 둔겁니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_> 당시 600x만 사면 1000만원 돈이였거든요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 이거 혹시 사마휘님 블로그 아니에요? http://minix.tistory.com/193
<myobot> [링크 제목] 미닉스의 작은 이야기들 :: 역사상 가장 위대했던 노트북은?-770Z 삽질기
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_> ㅎㅎㅎ 아닙니다
<samahui_> 그분 메냐에 안오신지 오래되셨네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_> 전 제 컴에 글써서 보관은 하는데 잘 올려놓지는 않아요
<samahui_> 소심하거든요 ㅎㅎ;;
<ipeter> 사마휘님 블로그도 하세요?
<Seony> 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 블로그 한번 털리고 관리안한지 오래되서
<samahui_> 아직 있는지 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_> 안한다고 봐야죠
<ipeter> 전... 해야할꺼 같아요.
<ipeter> 가금씩 설치하고 정리하는거 즐겨찾기보단 제가 정리해놓고 찾는게 더 빠를거 같아서요..
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<samahui_> 저처럼 회사에 털리지 만 마세요. ㅎㅎ; 전 개발한것도 그때그때 메모식으로 올려놓고 여기저기 옮겨다니면서 작업하려고 했다가 탈탈 털렸어요
<ipeter> 근데 귀찮아서 못하고 있습니다.
<samahui_> 그건 그렇쵸 ㅎㅎ;; 그렇게 잘 정리해놓으면 그것도 자산이 됩니다
<ipeter> 포스트 전부 비공개로 바꿔야겠네요..ㅠ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_> 귀차니즘이 모든것을 이기는군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> sns든 블로그든 회사 사람들이 보면 별로 좋진 않아요
<ipeter> sns 모두 프로텍트 계정입니다.
<samahui_> 그렇쵸
<Seony> 근데, 포스트를 비공개로 바꾸면 그건 블로그의 의미가 없어지죠
<ipeter> 하지만 전 제 사수것을 훔쳐보고 있죠. +_+ 트위터요.
<Seony> 그냥 개인용 자료보관소가 될뿐.
<samahui_> 예전에 본글중에 재미있는게 회사 첫출근하는 여직원이 아프다고 휴가내고 싸이에는 놀러간 사진 올렸던거 기억나네요
<Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 대충 그런내용이였던거 같아요
<ipeter> Seony: 그정도 기능이면 되요.저만 구축하고 설정잡는거 모아놓으려고 하는중입니다..ㅠ
<samahui_> 근데 저도 비슷한 경우를 봤거든요
<Seony> ipeter: 그냥 팁 모아두는 정도면 공개해도 괜찮을 듯 싶어요
<samahui_> 여직원이 다쳐서 몇일 쉰다고 해놓고는 카톡 사진을 여행지 사진으로 바꿔서 딱 걸렸었죠
<Seony> 여직원들이 문제군요
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_> 남자들은 소심해서 카톡에 올리지를 못해서일듯해요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 아. 키보드 텐키리스 쓰시는분 계신가요? 저도 괜찮다 싶어 사려했는데 친구가 말립니다. 쓰다보면 은근 불편해서 숫자키패드 또 구매한다구요.
<samahui_> 남자들보다 여자들이 더 대범한거 같아요
<ipeter> 정말 그런가요?
<ipeter> samahui_: 저도 그러고 싶은데 배짱이 없어요..ㅠ
<samahui_> 엑셀같은거 많이 하는거 아니면 텐키 필요 없을거 같은데요
<Seony> 오늘부터 제 사수로부터 독립해서 저만의 사무실에서 근무하게 됐는데, 책임감이 커지는 것 같아서 부담스럽네요...
<ipeter> 그냥 채찍맞고 일할타입..
<samahui_> 전텐키 거진안써서 다 텐키리스입니다
<pchero> Seony: 우와!
<Seony> ipeter: 책상이 좁아터져서 스트레스 받는 정도가 아니시라면 무조건 텐키 있는걸로 사세요
<samahui_> 기계식 청축말고는 다 텐키리스쓰요
<ipeter> Seony: 헉....+_+
<Seony> 조만간 사무실 사진 올릴께요
<samahui_> 사수 독립이면... 이제 사수신가요?
<samahui_> 조만간 부사수 들이시겠군요
<ipeter> Seony: 친구의 말이 맞나요? 언젠간 다시 숫자키패드 또 구매한다는거요..ㅠ
<samahui_> 추카드립니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_>  전 그냥 써요
<ipeter> samahui_: 부사수 저요 저요 저요 저요!
<Seony> 그냥 저랑 제 사수가 각자 사수가 되는 거죠 뭐 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 익숙해서 그런지 키보드 윗줄 숫자키로 충분하네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 일단, 진급을 해야하는데, 진급하기가 워낙에 까다로워서...
<samahui_> 이기회에 부사수 하나 들이세요
<samahui_> 아~
<ipeter> 기계식 키보드대신 이놈은 어떤가요?
<ipeter> http://clubkang.blog.me/10181844591
<myobot> [링크 제목] ★ 워터포르의 디지털 시간여행 ★ : 네이버 블로그
<Seony> 2명으로 400명 인프라 관리하는 곳에서 직원 하나 더 들이기는 어려울 것 같아요 ㅋ
<ipeter> myobot: 안녕?
<samahui_> 역시 사수를 보내버리는 수밖에 ㅎㅎ;;
<ipeter> myobot: 말좀해봐...ㅠㅠ
<samahui_> 마소 네추럴 신형인가보네요
<ipeter> samahui_: 네.. 근데 가격이 값싼 기계식 키보드네요..
<ipeter> samahui_: 갈등중입니다.
<samahui_> 전 배열 달라지는거 별로 안좋아해요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> ipeter: 기계식 키보드는 처음 사실 때 좋은걸로 사시는걸 추천해드려요
<Seony> 저도 제 기계식 2대 중 하나는 벌써 3년째 쓰고 있거든요
<samahui_> 기계식 좋은거 쓰셔야 기계식의 참맛을 알죠
<ipeter> Seony: 돈없는 신입이예요...ㅠ
<samahui_> 싼거사면 욕나옵니다
<samahui_> 어차피 손에 익히면서 오래 쓰는게 기계식입니다
<samahui_> 좋은거 사서 뽕뽑을때까지 쓰믄 오히려 비싸도 남는겁니다
<ipeter> 다들 30만원대 제품 구매하시나요?
<Seony> 헐 아뇨
<samahui_> 이상한거사서 고장나면 속만 버려요
<samahui_> 10~20선이 기계식 가격이고
<Seony> ipeter: 15만원대에 좋은거 많아요
<ipeter> 제가본거 비싼거는 30만원정도 하던데요..?
<samahui_> 30대가면 무접점이나 버클링입니다
<Seony> Filco 마제스터치 추천해드려요
<samahui_> 무접점일껄요
<samahui_> 아니고 30이면 바가지입니다
<samahui_> 솔직히 국내라 무접점도 30이죠
<ipeter> 잠시만요. 메모좀 하겠습니다.ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 일단 Filco 구매하시면, 후회는 안하실 것 같아요
<samahui_> 외국에서 그정도도 안앻요
<ipeter> 마제스터치..
<ipeter> 흠..흠...
<samahui_> 회사에서 쓰실꺼면
<samahui_> 어떤 축을사건 클릭사시면 안됩니다
<ipeter> 저는 적축사고 싶어요..
<samahui_> 소리 찰지게 나서 사람들에게 찰지게 맞아요
<ipeter> 키압이 적은게 좋더라구요..ㅠ
<Seony> 필코 마제스터치 닌자2가 최근 모델인데, 딱 표준형에 브랜드네임도 유명하고 좋아요
<samahui_> 적축 강력 추천드립니다
<ipeter> samahui_: +_+ 고맙습니다.
<samahui_> kbmania가셔서 리뷰 좀 보세요
<ipeter> 네네
<Seony> 키압 쎄다고 해서 무슨 손가락 헬스하는 수준은 아니니까 걱정마세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 적축만 골라보시면 적절한 가격에 좋다는 소리 듣는거 금방 고르실수있습니다
<samahui_> 다만 해피나 660c글 들어가지 마세요
<samahui_> 낚여서 비싼거 사고 싶어집니다
<samahui_> 뭐... 지르면 그만입니다만 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 레오폴드는 어떤가요?
<samahui_> 레오폴드 자체 사이트도 있을거예요
<samahui_> 쓸만합니다
<Seony> http://leopold.co.kr/
<myobot> [링크 제목] LEOPOLD
<samahui_> 저도 660C쓰고 있지만 조금 마음에 안드는 부분이 이녀석들이 키보드 가격 올리는 1등공신입니다
<samahui_> 해피 수입해다 비싸게 팔아먹는 장본인이죠
<samahui_> 뭐 그래도 키보드는 좋은거 잘팔아줘서 고맙지만 ㅜ ㅜ
<ipeter> 그럼 필코, 레오폴드, 해피 요정도 브랜드면 되나요?
<Seony> 해피는 제외하세요
<Seony> 너무 비싸고, 적응 안되면 돈 낭비에요
<samahui_> 레오폴드 사이트에 해피 가격보세요 ㅎㅎ;
<ipeter> Seony: 근데 맥 사용하시면서 기계식쓰시네요? 가능한건가요...?
<Seony> HHK Pro2는 미국에서도 $300 가까이 해요
<samahui_> 32만원에 우선 방향키와 위쪽 펑션키가 조합으로 써야되요
<samahui_> 적응안되면 못써요
<ipeter> 그럼 필코, 레오폴드 정도군요..
<Seony> ipeter: 키보드야 뭐 맥이든 리눅스든 상관없으니깐요
<ipeter> Seony: 옵션이나 커맨드 키같은건 좀 다르지 않나요?
<Seony> 그거야 키맵 바꿔주면 되죠
<samahui_> 레오폴드중에 FC660 라인 추천합니다
<Seony> 별로 어렵지 않아요
<samahui_> 10만원 초반대에 괜찮은 놈들이고 19만원선가면 무접점도 경험할수있죠
<samahui_> 다만 적응못하면 구입하고 피봅니다
<Seony> 참고로, 저는 필코 흑축 2대 샀어요
<Seony> 까만거랑 하얀거 사서 키를 섞었죠
<ipeter> samahui_: 사실 레오폴드 텐키있는놈 구매하려했는데 물건이 안나오나봐요..ㅠ
<Seony> http://seowonjung.com/6monitor.jpg  요게 까만거
<myobot> [링크 형식] image/jpeg
<Seony> https://www.dropbox.com/s/zlsll95cnjtxh9g/Screenshot%202014-05-15%2018.17.12.png  요게 하얀거
<myobot> [링크 제목] Dropbox - Screenshot 2014-05-15 18.17.12.png
<ipeter> +_+ 이쁘네요.
<Seony> 제가 쓰니까 추천해드릴 수 있는 겁니다 ㅋ
<ipeter> 인기 많네요.
<ipeter> 품절 품절 품절
<ipeter> ㅍㅍ
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 다른 쇼핑몰 사이트에서 팔지않을까요
<Seony> http://rigvedawiki.net/r1/wiki.php/%EA%B8%B0%EA%B3%84%EC%8B%9D%20%ED%82%A4%EB%B3%B4%EB%93%9C
<myobot> [링크 제목] RigVeda Wiki (β): 기계식 키보드
<Seony> 흑축 = 리니어
<Seony> 관심 있으시면 읽어보세요
<Seony> 근데 솔직히 이해가 잘 안가는게, 흑축이 스프링이 단단해서 힘이 많이 들어간다고들 하더라구요.
<Seony> 흑축으로 몇시간씩 장시간 내리쳐도 아무렇지 않은데, 그럼 제 손꾸락은 뭐 근육질인가요 ㅋ
<ipeter> zzz
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 전 일반 키보드 키압센거 눌렀다가 마디 아팠어요.
<Seony> 제 사수도 흑축 쓰거든요
<ipeter> 여기에 제가 예전에 마디아프다고 징징 거린적 있었는데..
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그건 아마 멤브레인 썩은걸로 작업하셔서 그럴 거에요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_> http://www.iomania.co.kr/
<myobot> [링크 제목] PC 키보드의 명가 '아이오매니아 쇼핑몰'
<samahui_> http://www.kbdmania.net/xe
<myobot> [링크 제목] KBDMania - 뜨겁게 불타올라라, 손가락들이여!
<samahui_> 아이오메니아가서 모델고르고
<samahui_> 키보드 메이나 리뷰가서 찾아보고 평가를 보면
<ipeter> 모델분들은 보통 볼륨이 좋은데...
<samahui_> 실수없이 고르실수있습니다
<samahui_> 두곳 들락달락하면서 눈팅하는게 직접 쳐보는거 아니고는 가장 합리적인 선택방법같아요
<samahui_> 시간되시면 주말에 용산 선인상가쯤만 가셔도 충분히 두드려보실수 있어요
<samahui_> 요즘 전시 많이 해놨더군요
<Seony> 직접 쳐보시는게 제일 좋아요
<samahui_> 그리고 구입하세요 절대로 글로만보고 구입하면 후회하는게 키보드입니다
<samahui_> 그래도 시간이 없거나 그냥 구이하시겠다 싶으면 위 두사이트 왔다갔다하세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 그럼 전 일하러~ 댕겨올께요
<ipeter> 아!!
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> 다녀오셔요!
<ipeter> 직접 쳐봐야하겠군요..ㅠ
<ipeter> 용산선인상가..메모메모...ㅠㅠ 모르는게 너무 많네요.
<samahui_> 구입은 왠만하면 인터넷 구매가 쌉니다. 요즘 용산 잘 안깍아줘요
<ipeter> 아..용던전에서 쳐보고 그냥 나와서 인터넷 구매 해야겠군요..!
<Seony> 사무실에서 쓰실거면 청축은 되도록 사지마세요
<ipeter> 네네..!
<Seony> 소음이 상당하다네요
<ipeter> 청축은 out
<ipeter> 키압작은거 원한다니 친구가 적축 추천해주네요..
<Seony> 갈축 (넌클릭), 흑축 (리니어), 적축 (리니어)  중에서 하나 고르시면 될 거에요
<ipeter> 적축 필코
<Seony> 키압이 쎄면 손가락을 실수로 올려놔도 키가 안눌리니까 오타방지에 도움이 되고, 반대로 키압이 약하면 살짝만 대도 눌린다는 점도 있어요
<Seony> 일단 흑축이랑 적축 쳐보시고, 맞는 걸로 고르세요
<ipeter> 아...
<ipeter> ㅠ
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> 흑+적 테스트할것
<Seony> 다시 한 번 얘기해드리지만, 흑축이 키압 쎄다고 해서 무슨 아령 드는건 아니라는 점을 명심하세요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ 아령..
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 나중에 이소룡처럼 검지로 풋샵!
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 피아노 건반 정도 압력만 되도 이해가 되겠는데, 뭔 키압이 쎄네마네 하는지...
<samahui_> (에이 나처럼 무접점지르라고)가면 fc660c나 리얼포스 진열해 놓은 상가도 있어요 꼭 쳐보세요
<samahui_> 잠깐말고 아주 많이 쳐보셔야 그맛을 알아요
<samahui_> ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 아 맞다
<ipeter> 맞다
<ipeter> samahui_: 그놈이었어요. 리얼포스 30만원대
<ipeter> 사마휘님 말씀듣고 이제 그녀석 이름이 기억나네요.
<samahui_> 해피와 리얼이가 키보드 끝판왕이라는 놈들이죠
<samahui_> 절대로 두르려보시고 구입하세요!!!
<samahui_> 지르시는겁니다!
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> 저 퇴근하겠습니다~
<ipeter> autowiz: 야근 조금만하세요!
<samahui_> 잘들어가세요
<Seony> 들어가세요
<ipeter> samahui_: 수고하셔요! 안계시겠지만 있다가 밤에 들어올거같습니다..! =)
<ipeter> Seony: 좋은밤되세요!
<ipeter> =)
<ipeter> 퇴근해서 집이예요..ㅠ
<samahui_> 헉... seony님 집에 가시는 속도만큼 빠르신데요
<samahui_> 저녁 맛나게 드세요
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 아.
<ipeter> 지명적을뻔했네요.
<ipeter> 지명 적을뻔
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 지하철로 안갈아타고 한번이예요.
<ipeter> 놋북+키보드+마우스들고 커피샵갈까 생각중이예요.
<ipeter> 한달동안 GRE 놨네요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그게 쉽지않은 공부죠
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 두달 휴직 예정입니다.
<ipeter> 열공해야겠어요.
<ipeter> 갈려고 맘먹었으면 좋은점수 받아서 좋은 학교에 들어가고...
<ipeter> 그러고 싶네요.
<ipeter> 밥먹고 오겠습니다~
<ipeter> 밥먹고 커피샵 고고. 또 2시까지 있다가 나와야겠네요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 언능 집에가고 싶어요..ㅠ
<drake_kr> 으헤헤
<drake_kr> 정부지원 못 받을 가능성이 큽니다
<bluedusk> drake_kr, http://bit.ly/1jsYI73 이런 에러는 어케해야 할까요? ㅠㅠ
<myobot> [링크 형식] image/jpeg
<drake_kr> sudo fsck /dev/sdf
<bluedusk> lvm으로 묵여있는 디스크임..
<drake_kr> 그나저나 모니터 변태처럼 놓고 쓰시네요
<bluedusk> 감사합니다.
<samahui_> 저도 밥먹고 올께요
<samahui_> 즐거운 저녁식사들 되세요
<drake_kr> 음, lvm은 누가 만든거길래..
<drake_kr> 이렇게 사람 짜증나게 만드는지..
<drake_kr> fsck가 안되면 어쩌자는....
<bluedusk> fsck 안되면
<bluedusk> rm -rf /
<bluedusk> 안되면 dd of=/dev/null if=/dev/sda
<bluedusk> 해결책은 많군요
<bluedusk> 하아
<drake_kr> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdf
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> lvm 관련 어플리케이션 모음해둔거 찾아봐야겠네요
<bluedusk> drake_kr, https://access.redhat.com/site/documentation/ko-KR/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/5/pdf/Logical_Volume_Manager_Administration/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux-5-Logical_Volume_Manager_Administration-ko-KR.pdf
<myobot> [링크 형식] application/pdf
<bluedusk> 이런거요?
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 역시 레뎃 전문 직원!
<bluedusk> -_-?
<bluedusk> 레뎃 전문 직원도 있나요?
<drake_kr> 네
<Seony> 레댓 특성화 직원 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> bluedusk님
<bluedusk> 네
<drake_kr> 레뎃 전문 직원 bluedusk님
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 전.. 작업용 놋북도 우분투고
<bluedusk> 집에 서버도 우분투고
<bluedusk> 회사에서 제가 관리하는 서버도 우분투 아니면 데비안인데
<bluedusk> 왜 제가 레뎃 전문인가요?
<bluedusk> 전 비전문인듯
<drake_kr> ??
<drake_kr> 왜 윈도우를 안쓰고
<bluedusk> 윈도그는 어려워서
<bluedusk> 저 컴맹이라..
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 저도 그런데..
<bluedusk> 그런의미에서 퇴근이나 하렵니다..;
<drake_kr> Seony님도 그렇죠?
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 능력자 굇수 님이 여기서 이러시면 곤란함..
<bluedusk> 저 전에 면접보러 갔다가
<bluedusk> 2^10도 대답 못했음
<drake_kr> 하긴 어제 소울칼리버 로스트소드 노멀 클리어 했죠..
<bluedusk> 하..
<bluedusk> 전 가끔 프리즌 아키텍쳐 하는데
<bluedusk> 여튼 먼저 들어가보겠습니다.
<drake_kr> 오늘 강남에서 커뮤니티 지원 심사 해서 다녀왔습니다
<drake_kr> 결과는 좋은편이구요.. 어차피 잘 안되긴 하겠지만 못할건 아닙니다..
<drake_kr> 그리고 공개소프트웨어개발자대회를 하면서 후원커뮤니티로 저희 로고 딱 박아놓고 전혀 연락도 없었던걸 확인하여, 좋은 방향으로 이끌었습니다.
<Seony> 취침합니다.  이따 뵈요
<ipeter> 일어나요 오토위즈님
<ipeter> ipeter돌아왔어요.
<ipeter> 일어나요!
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 막무가내
<ipeter> autowiz: 일어나요!!
<ihavnoth> Wi-Fi 로고 인증이 필요한 경우가 어떤 경우일까요?
<pchero> 로고 인증?
<pchero> 로고 인증은 뭔가요?
<pchero> 장비에 WiFi 마크 붙이는거요?
<ihavnoth> 네
<ihavnoth> 미국 FCC의 Wi-Fi 인증과 다른 Wi-Fi Alliance의 Wi-Fi 인증과 관계가 궁금하네요
<pchero> 북미 인증/유럽 인증 차이가 아닐까요?
<pchero> http://www.ebuzz.co.kr/static/news/hotissue/__icsFiles/afieldfile/2012/01/04/c_bk010601_84021_3.jpg
<myobot> [링크 형식] image/jpeg
<pchero> 요 마크는 유럽에서 많이 봤어요
<ihavnoth> 유럽은 EC 인증이 필요한가 보네요
<ihavnoth> 궁금한건 Wi-Fi에 대해서 FCC나 EC 인증에서 공용이 되는지 궁금하네요
<ihavnoth> EC가 아니라 CE군요 이런...
<adorver> 파이썬으로 만든 파일 관리자가 있을까요?
<ihavnoth> http://epsfiles.intermec.com/eps_files/SWFiles/00003125_open_source_bundle_1.00.01.99.tar.bz2
<ihavnoth> 혹시 이 파일 받아지는 분 있으신가요?
<ihavnoth> 헉
<ihavnoth> 98이군요
<ihavnoth> http://epsfiles.intermec.com/eps_files/SWFiles/00003125_open_source_bundle_1.00.01.98.tar.bz2
<ihavnoth> 이거 입니다
<adorver> 잠금화면 배경화면 바꾸는 방법 아세요?
<adorver1> s
<adorver1> hellp
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<pchero1> yemharc: 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-05-29
<ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
<ihavnoth> http://epsfiles.intermec.com/eps_files/SWFiles/00003125_open_source_bundle_1.00.01.98.tar.bz2
<ihavnoth> 이거 다운로드 테스트 해주실분?
<yemharc> ihavnoth: The page cannot be found
<ihavnoth> 네 감사합니다
<ihavnoth> 혹시 제 IP만 막았나 해서요...
<ihavnoth> 이상하게 안드로이드 제품 소스 공개를 제대로 안하는 곳이 많군요
<ihavnoth> 모토롤라 솔루션이랑 인터멕, 포인트모바일등 경쟁사들 안드로이드 소스 받아서 참조할려고하는데 전부 공개를 제대로 안하네요
<yemharc> GPL이 아니니까요
<ihavnoth> yemharc: GPL도 상당수 포함돼있어요...
<LuHa> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 피터님
<autowiz> 안계시는구나 ㅎㅎ   .
<autowiz> 모두들 좋은 하루 되세요~~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 안녕하세요.
<samahui> 간만에 밤샘했더니 많이 졸리네요
<samahui> 밥먹고 와서 한숨 자고와야 겠네요
<samahui> 즐거운 점심시간들 되세요 ~
<samahui> 오늘은 조용한 하루군요
<autowiz> 아침에 먹을려던 김밥을 이제야 먹었습니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 점심식사들 맛있게 하셨습니까?
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 날이 많이 덥네요
<samahui> 이런날 김밥같은거 아침에 사놨다가 오후에 먹고 하면 큰일나요~
<autowiz> 설마.. 죽지는 않겠죠?? ㅠㅠ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;; 어제 저녁에 밥 시켜먹었는데 반찬이 전부 시큼하더군요
<samahui> 나물들이 그렇던데 알고봤더니 더워서 쉰거더라고요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 아.. 정말 먹는거 조심해야 할듯해요 .저도 가끔 시키거나 식당가서 밥먹는데 냄새나는 반찬 있더라구요.
<samahui> 모르고 먹긴 먹었는데 아침에 밤샘하는 내내 속이 부글거려 혼났습니다
<autowiz> 잘 확인하고 , 상한건 안먹는수 밖에 없는거 같습니다.
<samahui> 네 날씨가 점점 더 더워질텐데 정말 조심해야 겠더라고요
<LuHa> 네, 맞아요. 아침에 국을 끓여놓고 학교갔다가 밤 늦게 다시 먹으려니 그사이에 쉬어서...
<ihavnoth> 외로운 목요일이에요
<autowiz> 내일은 불금 입니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 불금엔 주로 야근해서 손가락을 불사르죠...
<chicken> 손가락에 ㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<chicken> 고스트코더군요 'ㅅ'
<chicken> 손에 불이 활활 타오르면서 부왘 하면
<chicken> 순식간에 천줄이 드르륵.
<ihavnoth> 사실 하루 코딩 줄수를 계산해보면 ... 10줄도 안되는거같아요
<ihavnoth> 나머진 전부 디버그 메시지죠...
<Seony> 전 아예 안하는데요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 사랑합니다.
<darkjw> 누구를 사랑하시는 건가요?
<adorver1> hi
<autowiz> 말씀드릴수 없습니다. ㅎㅎ
<darkjw> I'm not speaking english.
<darkjw> ㅋㅋ 말씀 하세요~ 누구를 사랑 하시는 거냐고요~
<autowiz> 서니님?? ㅎㅎ 유부남은 안되나요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 뭐, 안될게 뭐 있겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 농담아니고 진짜로 저 게이한테 사랑고백 받을뻔 했어요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 최근에 들리는 얘기가, 국내에서 ceph 관련해서 구글링하면 제 블로그 밖에 없다네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 매뉴얼을 새로 써야하나...
<Seony> autowiz: 혹시 좀 많이 마르셨나봐요?
<autowiz> 좀 마른편이죠 ^^
<Seony> 게이들의 특징 중 하나가, 마른 몸매를 좋아한다는 점이거든요
<autowiz> google 에서 ceph 하니까 게임사진밖에 안나와서
<autowiz> 순간, 게이머들의 특징 중 하나가 라고 읽었습니다. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 게이들도 잘생긴 남자 좋아하는데, 한 몸매 한 외모 하시는가보네요 ㅋ
<autowiz> 외모는 별로 인데 말이지요 -_-;;
<Seony> 여기 혹시 퍼펫랩스 쓰시는 분 계세요
<ihavnoth> suapapa: 안녕하세요
<suapapa> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 한 번에 여러개의 가상머신을 셋업해야되서 이번에 퍼펫을 실습 중인데, 될 것 같으면서 안되네요
<ihavnoth> 모듈업체가 wpa_supplicat 소스를 못주겠다네요 GPL2인줄 알았는데 듀얼 라이선스로 BSD도 있나봐요 ^.^
<drake_kr> wpa supplicant는 bsd인걸로 알고 있는데요
<GarlicChicken> net-wireless/wpa_supplicant      License:       || ( GPL-2 BSD )
<GarlicChicken> GPL-2도 있는줄은 몰랐군요
<samahui_>  저녁맛있게들 드시고
<samahui_> 퇴근들 잘하세요
<ihavnoth> 외로운 밤이에요
<ihavnoth> 부산은 오차범위내 접전이고 광주는 무소속이 12% 차이로 앞서고 있네요(마지막 여론조사)
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<pchero1> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 아직까지 계시네요
<pchero1> 네..
<pchero1> 여긴 이제 8시반이네요.
<Work^Seony> 아~ 한국이 아니시네요
<Work^Seony> 여기도 8시 반인데... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저랑 딱 지구 반바퀴 떨어진 곳에 사시는군요
<pchero1> Work^Seony: 어디세요? :)
<pchero1> 미국?
<Work^Seony>  네
<pchero1> 우와!
<Work^Seony> 우와 할만한 동네는 아니에요 ㅎㅎ
<pchero1> 그래도 미국!
<pchero1> 여긴 덴마크에요 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 오히려 유럽이 더 "우와" 하겠는데요 ㅎㅎ
<pchero1> 전 곧 돌아갈것 같아요. :)
<Work^Seony> 공부하러 가신 건가봐요?
<pchero1> 워킹으로 온거라..
<pchero1> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아~ 거기도 그런게 있군요
<pchero1> 넵. :)
<Work^Seony> 물가는 많이 비싸겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<pchero1> 네.. -_-;;; 정말 말도 못할 정도..
<pchero1> 빅맥 셋트..
<pchero1> 한국돈 15000 정도 해요.
<Work^Seony> 근데, 그게 거기 사람들 소득수준에 비하면 보통 가격인 거죠?
<pchero1> 음..
<pchero1> 아니요, 소득수준 감안해도 비싸요.
<pchero1> 여기 세금이 쎄서요..
<pchero1> 대략 50% 정도..?
<Work^Seony> 아~ 세금 때문에 그렇군요...
<pchero1> 네
<Work^Seony> 외국생활 하셨으니, 한국 돌아가도 적응이 쉽지않으시겠어요
<pchero1> ^^;;; 진짜 그럴것 같아요
<pchero1> 한국서 일좀 하다가
<pchero1> 여기온지 이제 반년 됐는데..
<pchero1> 진짜... 다시 돌아가기 싫네요.
<Work^Seony> 저는 인제 한국 가서 살라면 못살거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 너무 게을러져서 ㅎㅎ
<pchero1> 예전처럼 돌아갈려니..
<Work^Seony> 거기 인종차별은 어때요?
<pchero1> 인종차별..
<pchero1> 한번도 못 겪어봤어요
<pchero1> Work^Seony: 님은요..?
<Work^Seony> 오~ 그렇군요.  작년에 스위스 출장 갔었을 때 이것저것 알아보니까 거기는 인종차별 문제가 꽤 심각하다고 하더라구요
<Work^Seony> 스위스만 문제가 있는 것이었군요
<pchero1> 우와.. 스위스 출장
<Work^Seony> 제가 사는 곳은 아시아인의 비율이 70%정도 되는 곳이라서, 백인들은 은근히 몸 사리는 곳이에요 ㅎㅎ
<pchero1> 오??
<pchero1> LA??
<Work^Seony> 하와이 입니다
<pchero1> 이야~~~
<pchero1> 멋지네요~
<pchero1> 거기도 여름인가요?
<Work^Seony> 날씨는 1년 내내  똑같아요
<pchero1> 우와..
<pchero1> 여긴 겨울은 정말 적응하기 힘들었어요.. ㅎ
<pchero1> 오후 세시면 깜깜...
<Work^Seony> 헐... 3시!
<Work^Seony> 추운 날씨 좋아하는 저로서도, 여기서는 좀 힘들었어요
<Work^Seony> 지금은 적응되긴 했는데, 그래도 겨울이 가끔 그리워요 ㅎㅎ
<pchero1> :)
<pchero1> 하와이 가신지 얼마나 되셨어요?
<Work^Seony> 한 7년 된거 같네요
<Work^Seony> 2007년 3월에 왔거든요
<pchero1> 오래돼셨네요..
<Work^Seony> 돌이켜보면 오래되긴 했는데, 이민 생활 20년 30년씩 한 분들도 많다보니 명함 내밀 수준은 안되죠 ㅎㅎ
<pchero1> 하와이엔 IT 잡이 많이 있나요?
<Work^Seony> 많아지는 추세에요
<Work^Seony> 예전에는, "그딴거 없어도 먹고사는데 문제 없다"는 식이었는데,
<Work^Seony> 최근에는 SNS이 뭐니하는게 늘어나면서, 자영업자들도 컴퓨터를 더 이상 무시할 수 없는 수준이 왔죠
<pchero1> 아하
<Work^Seony> 그래도 여전히 컴퓨터 없이 사는 사람들이 많은 편이긴 해요
<pchero1> 헐...
<Work^Seony> 최근에 IT분야가 기술적으로 많이 발전하면서 인력에 대한 수요도 많이 늘긴 했는데,
<Work^Seony> 문제는 현지에서 전문가를 수급하기가 불가능하다는 문제가 생겼죠
<Work^Seony> 게다가 컴쟁이들 특성상, 낙후된 기술이나 프로그램 쓰는거 싫어하잖아요
<pchero1> 오
<pchero1> 하와이에 회사들이 좀 있나요?
<Work^Seony> 그러다보면 신기술들을 계속 따라가야하고, 그러다보니 인력이 많이 필요해지는 시기가 왔죠...
<Work^Seony> 회사들이 생각보다 많은데, 사람들이 잘 몰라요
<pchero1> 거긴 관광지들밖에 상상이 안되요
<pchero1> 아..
<pchero1> 이번에 한국가면 어떻게든 다시 나올려고 하는데
<pchero1> 하와이도 컨택해봐야 겠어요.
<pchero1> 아시아인.. 쓸려고할까요..? ^^;;
<Work^Seony> 여기 인종비율이 아까 말씀드렸듯, 아시아인이 70%라서 그건 문제 없는데요,
<Work^Seony> 취업할 방법이 없다는게 문제에요
<pchero1> 쉽진 않네요. ㅎ
<pchero1> 방법이 없다..
<Work^Seony> 네...  적어도 학생비자라도 갖고있는 상태여야 비자 스폰서가 쉬운데요,
<Work^Seony> 외국에 있는 사람을 현지로 바로 데리고 오는건, 회사에서 상당히 꺼리는 것 중 하나거든요
<Work^Seony> 요즘에는 거의 불가능하다고 봐야할 정도에요
<pchero1> 글쵸.
<Work^Seony> 그래서, 적어도 한 1-2년 정도는 데리고 있으면서 일을 잘하는지 좀 보고싶은데,
<Work^Seony> 그럴 수 있는 비자가, 사실상 학생비자로 와서 학교 졸업하고난 이후의 OPT라는 신분 이외에는 딱히 없거든요..
<pchero1> 그 1~2년 채우기가 쉬운게 아니겠네요
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 사실, 1-2년 채우는건 어렵지 않아요
<Work^Seony> 회사들이 외국인을 채용할 때, 그러한 점에 대해서는 잘 알고 채용하거든요
<Work^Seony> 1-2년만 쓰고 내보낼 생각으로 사람 고용하진 않아요
<Work^Seony> 오히려 가르치고 뭐하고 하는데 상당한 시간&금액이 소요되다보니, 되도록이면 비록 외국인이긴 해도 오랫동안 있어주길 바라죠
<Work^Seony> 그런데, 하와이 인건비가 좀 싼편이다보니, 본토로 많이 넘어갑니다 ㅎㅎ
<pchero1> 아...
<Work^Seony> "기껏 영주권 스폰 해줬더니 본토로 가버리네" 하는 경우가 비일비재해서, 영주권 스폰은 잘 안해줄려고 그래요
<Work^Seony> 취업비자까지는 다들 쉽게 해줍니다.
<pchero1> 흠..
<pchero1> Work^Seony: 좋은 말씀 감사합니다. :) ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 별말씀을요
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 배고파
<ihavnoth> 슬슬 옆 건물에서 공사 시작을 준비하네요
<ihavnoth> 백상예술대상 봤는데 중국 여배우가 시상하러 왔다가 시상은 안하고 도민준 수상하러 오니 자기 휴대폰 카메라로 찍고 있네요...
<drake_kr> 하루패드 써보신분
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<samahui_> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_> 좋은 아침입니다
<ahoops_> 오랜만입니다 (__)
<ahoops_> 잘지내시죠?
<samahui_> 네 ahoops님도 잘지내시죠?
<samahui_> 여긴 많이 더워졌습니다. 시원한 바닷가에서 생활하시는 모습 생각하니까 부럽네요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 40도넘어가는데요 ㅠㅠ;;
<samahui_> 넘어가도 더우면 바로 바다로 뛰어들 수 있자나요
<ahoops_> 5월이 제일 더워요.;;
<samahui_> 아!~ 그렇군요
<samahui_> 한참 더위시군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<ahoops_> 에휴.
<ahoops_> 요즘에 opencv보고있는데요.
<ahoops_> 재미있는게 많긴한데 역시 지도만들려면 강력한 스캐너장비가 필요한건 피할수없겠어요.
<ahoops_> 그래서 다 땔치우고 3d스캐너 장비를 좀알아보고있네요..
<ahoops_> 2d도 나쁘진 않은데, 빌딩의 층간문제같은거 걸리면 애매해서 역시 3d지도가 갑인것같아요.
#ubuntu-ko 2014-05-30
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 거긴 5월부터 더워지는군요...
<ahoops_> 이젠 잠잘수있을정도가 되었어요.
<Work^Seony> 여기는 6월 중순 넘어서부터 더워지는데, 이제 슬슬 걱정되는군요
<Work^Seony> 에어컨 살까말까 하다가 계속 내년에 사자 내년에 사자하고 미뤄왔는데...
<ahoops_> 전 에어컨이랑 선풍기도 싫어해서 거의 안쓰는데..
<ahoops_> 이번달에는 에어컨 틀고살았네요 너무 더웠어요 ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 전 둘다 좋아하는데 와이프가 싫어해요
<Work^Seony> 저는 더위를 좀 많이 타거든요
<ahoops_> 싸모님 날씬하시죠?
<ahoops_> 서니님은 뚱뚱해서 더위 많이 타시는거에요.
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ  저 살 많이 뺐어요
<Work^Seony> 인제 정상 체중이에요
<ahoops_> 그저께; 여친림이 제머리 깍아줬는데..완전 언밸런스해서 ㅡㅡ;
<ahoops_> 모자쓰고 다니네요..
<Work^Seony> 첨엔 다 그렇죠 ㅎㅎ.  머리 깎는거 쉬운거 아니에요
<Work^Seony> 기계로 밀기만 하는 것도 어렵던데요
<ahoops_> 잘깍는다고 드립치더니 파탄난 상황..ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 아~ ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 이거슬!!
<ahoops_> 라즈베리파이나 스맛폰에서 opencv로 이미지 따내서 뭔짓을 좀 해서 이미지 가공을 좀 해봐야겠어요.
<ahoops_> 잘안되면 다 서니님탓.
<ahoops_> (근데 환경이 이미 다 갖추어져있어서 꽤 재미있을듯)
<ahoops_> 백단은 c++로 작업치구 웹으로 찍어내구~
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 비치에 라즈베리 하나 박아놓구!!
<ahoops_> 지나가는 여자를 체크하는거죠.
<ahoops_> 바디라인 윤곽선 싸그리 저장하고..
<ahoops_> 오늘 여자 몇명이 지나갔었는데 그중에 3%정도가 글래머였다.
<ahoops_> 음..이거시 최종목표.
<ahoops_> 맥주를 마시구요..지나가주길 기다리면서 살아가기만하면되는거죠..
<Work^Seony> 마음 걱정 없이 편하게 사시니까 그래도 나름 부럽네요
<ahoops_> 훙.
<Work^Seony> 지난 주에 개인 사무실로 옮겼습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 인제 사수랑 떨어져서 혼자 일해요
<Work^Seony> 사진이나 올려봐야겠다
<ahoops_> 호곡.
<ahoops_> 바바요~~바바요~~
<Work^Seony> 지금 올리는 중이에요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 제온도 옴기신건가요..훙.
<Work^Seony> index.html 만들어서 img 태그 거니까 사진이 거꾸로 나오네요
<ahoops_> 잘좀해봐요..훙.
<Work^Seony> 걍 알아서 보세요 ㅎㅎ http://seowonjung.com/new_office/
<myobot> [링크 제목] Index of /new_office
<ahoops_> 흑 저 저주스런 흉물이 제온인가요..
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데, 제온 요즘 많이 싸잖아요
<Work^Seony> 저희집 홈서버도 제온 달았는데요
<ahoops_> ..
<Work^Seony> i7이랑 가격이 같더라구요
<ahoops_> 우앙.
<Work^Seony> 물론, 고성능에 저전력 제온은 많이 비쌉니다 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 쳇.
<Work^Seony> 제 사무실컴은, 씨퓨가 제온인제 중요한게 아니라, 그래픽카드가 쿼드로 k4000을 2장 박았다는게 중요한 거죠 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 삼실사진에서 다른건 안부러운데요.
<ahoops_> 모니터 암이 가지고 싶어요..
<ahoops_> 시끄러워졌군요.
<Work^Seony> hex monitor라고 검색해보세요.  얼마 안해요
<ahoops_> 훔.
<ahoops_> 관광객들이 떠밀려들어오네요..철수해야겠어요.
<ahoops_> 철수!
<ipeter> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 오늘이 마지막날이네요.
<ipeter> 차끌고 파주에서 판교까지 왔습니다.
<ihavnoth> 얼마나 걸려요?
<ipeter> 한시간 20분정도 걸린것 같습니다.
<ihavnoth> 차가 부러워요~
<samahui> 오늘아침에만 벌써 두번 시스템 다운이 되었는데 원인을 찾을 수 없내요. 로그상에도 문제는 없고 ... 해킹이라도 당했나 싶어요... 아니면... 하드가 맛간상황!?!!
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 말만들어도 무섭네요.
<ipeter> 해킹이라니..ㅠ
<samahui> 해킹은 농담이고 하드 맛이 간거 같아요 아니면 보드에 약간 문제라도 있을거 같은데 에휴
<samahui> 본체를 조립해들여오기 전에 직원집에 있었는데 그 집에 강아지를 키우거든요
<samahui> 근데 강아지가 본체에 실례를 했던 모양입니다
<samahui> 근데 이 본체가 정면 하부에 USB포트가 있고 그러 덥는 덥게다 열리는 그런 형태거든요
<samahui> 근데 그곳에 강아지가 사고쳤는데 직원녀석이 겉만 닦고 가져온거예요
<samahui> 거기 USB를 쓸일이 없다가 어제 제가 외장하드 물려주려고 열었는데 노리끼리한 때가 껴있고 포트가 녹슬었더군요. 그래서 음료수 쏟았냐고 물었더니 그제서야 가져오기 전에 강아지가 사고 쳤다는 말을 해주네요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 내부도 한번 열어봐야겠어요
<samahui> 내부에는 어떤 엄한짓을 해놨을까 살짝 기대되는군요 @@;;
<ipeter> =_=
<ipeter> 아이코..고생하시겠어요..ㅠ
<samahui> 전면부 USB연결 케이블도 제거하고 속은 괜찮은가 드려다 봤더니 램도 8기카 두개 사서 달으라고 했는디 4기가 네개로 달아놨군요
<samahui> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<ipeter> 흠...
<ipeter> 향후 더 키울때 슬롯이 부족할까요...?
<samahui> 슬롯도 부족하지만 구입시 비용차를 생각하면 좀 남겨먹었을지도...
<ipeter> 아..아앗...!
<samahui> 그래픽 카드도 제가 바라던 놈이 아니라 동모델 저렴한 놈으로 간거 같아요. 흠...
<samahui> 용팔이 같은놈!!!!
<samahui> 이라고 한마디 해주고 왔습니다
<ipeter> =_=
<ipeter> 아니 이업계사람에게 빤히 보이는 그런짓을하면... 서로 맞대했을때 얼굴 붉혀지지 않을까요.
<samahui> 구입시 물건이 없었을수도 있고 이놈도 용팔이한테 당한것일수도 있고 남겨먹어봐야 몇만원 구입해온 공로도 있고하니 저정도야 애교로 넘어가야죠
<samahui> 다만 강아쥐가 Pe해놓은건 좀 그렇군요
<samahui> 청소라도 철저하게 해놨으면 괜찮은데 포트 삭을 정도로 놔두다니 ㅡㅡ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 에휴...ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 관리 소홀로 벌점!
<samahui> 그나자너 날씨가 정말 하루하루 더워지네요
<samahui> 자리가 창가라 햇살이 따사롭게 온몸을 괴롭히는군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<ipeter> 읍..차타고 오는데,
<ipeter> 창밖 햇빛으로 힘들었습니다.
<samahui> 무서운건 아직 5월입니다. 우리에겐 아직 6,7,8월이 남았습니다 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 우와 서니님 이제 개인 사무실도 있으시고 좋으시겠다~~
<autowiz> 어떻게 보면 여러명 같이 있는 사무실도 괜찮은거 같아요.
<autowiz> 비서도 없이 혼자면 심심할듯. ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 사수 옮겨가서 혼자되신거니 기분 좋으실거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 서니님 관리하는 서버가 총 몇대 정도나 되시나요? 학교 전체다 하시는건가.
<ihavnoth> 순간 popeye 아이디보고 뽀삐라고 읽었어요...
<ihavnoth> 수면 부족인거같네요
<ihavnoth> yemharc, 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 저도 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 어으
<yemharc> 더러운 헬쥐...
<yemharc> 사람을 새벽 3시 반까지 굴려먹고
<yemharc> 밥 한끼로 퉁치려고 하다니..........ㅠㅠ
<ihavnoth> 적당한 보상은 어떤걸까요?
<yemharc> 안와도 된다고 하는거요
<yemharc> .... '갑' 얼굴보기 좋아하는 '을'이 어딨다구요
<ihavnoth> 이번 달 회식이 사라졌어요
<ihavnoth> 경비 절감하라고 공지 나오니... 눈치보느라 회식비를 신청 안하네요...
<Work^Seony> autowiz, 사수 없이 일하니까 사실 좀 불안해요
<Work^Seony> 여기는, 각 대학들이 자체적으로 서버를 관리하거든요
<Work^Seony> 예를 들면, 공과대, 상경대, 문리대 이런 식으로요
<Work^Seony> 중앙전산실이 있긴하지만, 저희는 정부기관으로 분류되다보니까 각 대학들마다 인프라 정보를 서로 공유하진 않거든요
<Work^Seony> 그러다보니 규모가 작아요
<Work^Seony> 제가 일하는 대학은 교수/직원 총 400명이고, 서버수는 대략 25대 정도에요
<yemharc> 25대에 2명이면 관리소요가 좀 있겠네요
<ipeter> 아...저는 이제 본사복귀입니다.
<ipeter> 마침내 본사 복귀입니다.
<ipeter> 이제 짐정리해야겠네요.
<yemharc> 본사 복귀라고 하시니 지인이 떠오르는군요
<yemharc> 어느날 갑자기 IT를 하겠다고 하더니 군대에 끌려가서 서바이벌 전투장비를 만들기 시작했는데
<yemharc> 부대에서 돌아오질 않네요 (...)
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 그러더니 철원에서 강원도 양재인가 어딘가로 옮겨갔는데
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 강원도를 배타고 갔어요 (...)
<yemharc> 지도로 보니 왠 호수가 ..........
<ihavnoth> ...
<Seony> yemharc: 사실, 말이 25대지, 오픈스택 안에서 돌아가는 인스턴스들이 100대에요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 엌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 물론 걔네들이 리얼 머신은 아니다보니까, 하드웨어적인 관리를 해줄 필요는 없긴한데, 그래도 데이터 유실에 관련된 부분은 신경을 써줘야죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 벌써 퇴근하신건가요?
<Seony> 아무래도 2명이서 전부 다 하다보니까, 시간이 없긴 해요
<yemharc> 으어
<Seony> 네 오늘 좀 늦었어요
<yemharc> 3시간째 CPU IDLE 0%, MEM free 0 상태니
<Seony> 사수랑 같이 퍼펫랩스로 뭣 좀 하느라...
<yemharc> irc챗도 버벅대네요
<Raz_> 안녕하세요.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<Raz_> ^^ 여쭤볼게 있어서  들어왔습니다^^.
<Raz_> 혹시 라즈비안
<Raz_> 쓰시는분 계신가요?..?
<yemharc> 라즈베리요?
<Raz_> 아 네.
<Seony> 라즈베리 쓰면 다들 라즈비안 쓰지않나요? ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 라즈베리 쓰다가 너무 느려서 다른 놈으로 바꿔버렸어요
<yemharc> Seony: 저도 그런줄로만 알았죠 (..)
<ihavnoth> 라즈비안이 뭔지 몰라요 ^.^
<Raz_> 혹시 라즈베리에서
<samahui> 아크도 쓰죠
<Raz_> 파워포인트나 플래시가
<Raz_> 되나요??
<yemharc> 음
<samahui> 데비안의 라즈베리버젼
<yemharc> libreoffice arm 버전이 있긴 한데
<yemharc> 퍼포먼스는 크게 기대하진 마세요
<samahui> 속터져요 사용하면
<yemharc> 불러들이는 파일이 2mb 인가 넘어가면 부담되기 시작하니다
<Raz_> 헉;;
<yemharc> 그 아래도 그렇게 쾌적하진 못하고요
<Raz_> 그렇게 안좋아요?;;
<samahui> CPU사용양 100에서 안내려오죠
<Raz_> .;;
<yemharc> ...그 조그만 녀석에게 무슨 짓을 하시려던 겁니까
<Seony> Raz_: 5만원짜리 기계에 뭘 기대하신 거에요? ㅎㅎ
<Raz_> 아니;;;그게 그렇게 심각...;
<yemharc> 1080p 동영상 하나 트는것만으로 한계라구요!!
<Raz_> ㄷㄷㄷ;;
<yemharc> 애초에 스마트폰보다 스펙이 딸려요 그녀석 (..)
<Raz_> 뭔가 깔끔해보여서
<Raz_> 찾고 있었는데.;;
<samahui> 초기 스마트폰 스팩이죠
<Raz_> ...
<samahui> 안드로1 이랑 비슷한 스팩에 그래픽만 좀 났네요
<Raz_> 그러면 파워포인트랑 플래시가 되는건 데비안의 라즈베리버전
<Raz_> 밖에 없나보네요..;
<yemharc> 꼭 데비안만은 아니고요
<Raz_> 그것도 돌리는데 심각한 문제가...;;
<Raz_> 아..다른것도 있나요?
<yemharc> libreoffice의 arm 아키텍쳐 버전만 설치해주면 됩니다.
<Seony> 근데, 어차피 파워포인트 자체는 안돌아가잖아요
<samahui> 라즈베리 자체의 성능한계로 어떤 OS깔아주건 버벅여요
<Raz_> 아무 버전에서 libreoffice의 arm만 깔면
<yemharc> 데비안 버전을 추천하는건 그쪽에서 이미 패키징 작업을 해놔서 설치하기 편하다는거고요
<Raz_> 다 되는건가요?
<yemharc> 네
<Seony> 오픈오피스 같은걸로 돌려야할텐데, 리버오피스든 오픈오피스든 파워포인트는 제대로 못보여준다는게 중요하죠...
<yemharc> 슬라이드쇼에 애니메이션 들어가면 버벅대기 시작합니다
<Raz_> 아..ㅎㅎ 감사합니다.
<Raz_> 흠..
<Raz_> 라즈베리 자체가 손대기가 많이 힘든가요..?
<Raz_> 아니..이미 5만원 한계치는 못넘기는 건가요..;;
<Seony> 힘든게 아니라 짜증나죠
<Raz_> 킁...
<ihavnoth> 라즈베리 전부 공개 아닌가요?
<Raz_> 네 공개 맞죠.ㅎㅎ;
<Seony> 가격이 저렴하니까 이것저것 해볼까하고 샀는데, 역시 5만원짜리로 이것저것 하려는건 욕심이구나 하는걸 느끼게 됩니다.
<Raz_> 초기때 5만원이였다고 찾아서요..ㅎㅎ;
<Raz_> ㄷㄷㄷ;;
<Raz_> 일단 라즈베리가 어떤지 해서 찾아봤는데.
<yemharc> 음
<Seony> 라즈베리파이한테 딱 적합한건, 리눅스 깔아다 ssh 서버로 쓰는 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 라즈베리는 컴파일 머신이죠 (...)
<yemharc> 크로스 컴파일 하기 귀찮고 시간은 넉넉할때
<yemharc> 그럭저럭 좋은 대안입니다
<Raz_> ㅜㅜ..
<ihavnoth> 안드로이드도 올라가 있지 않나요?
<yemharc> 하지만 drake_kr옹은.... (눈물)
<ihavnoth> 제가 써보질 못해서...
<Raz_> 제 용도하고는 아쉽지만 안맞군요..
<yemharc> ihavnoth: 올릴 수 있어요
<Seony> yemharc: 컴파일 눌러놓고 한 1주일간 신경 안쓰는 식으로요? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 어차피 안드도 arm arch 기반이니까요
<yemharc> Seony: 아뇨 이게 신경을 안 쓸수가 없어요
<yemharc> 어느날 보면 죽어 있기도 해서 (...)
<Raz_> 1주일간...켘
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Raz_> 죽어있으면...허허..다시 작업을...
<Raz_> 안쓰는게 좋겠네요..
<samahui> ㅎㅎ 저도 그냥 하드 물려서 나스로 쓰다가 그것도 느려서 그냥 버렸어요. 친구 손에다가...
<yemharc> 제가 안드 풀빌드 해보니까 풀타임으로 6일정도 걸리더군요
<yemharc> 24시간으로 계산해서 6일
<samahui> 이래저래 용도가 한정적이고 가지고 놀기 좋은 반면에 쓸모는 없다고 할 그런 물건이예요
<yemharc> 하지만........
<yemharc> raspberry_stack을 구현하면!!
<ihavnoth> 안드로이드만 제대로 버전업해줘도 스터디로 괜찮을꺼 같은데요
<Seony> 저는 라즈베리파이, 큐비보드 전부 다 서랍에 넣어놨어요
<Raz_> 으읔..
<Seony> 쓸데가 없어요
<Seony> 아무리 생각해도 쓸데가 없어요
<Seony> 지금 고민 중인건, 자동차용 블랙박스나 만들어볼까 하는 건데...
<Raz_> 흠..
<samahui> 전 요즘 베이트레일 버젼의 쿼드들어간 $99 짜리 보드를 노리고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui> 차라리 돈 더 들여도 이런게 더 쓸만하죠
<drake_kr> 남자라면 에디슨
<Seony> 저는, 인텔에서 곧 나올 미노보드 기다리는 중이에요
<yemharc> http://www.linuxandlife.com/2013/06/glassgow-university-built-cloud.html
<myobot> [링크 제목] Glassgow University built a cloud platform from Raspberry Pi's and Lego ~ Linux and Life
<yemharc> 이런걸 하세요
<Seony> 미노보드가 바로 x86_64가 탑재되는 그 보드죠
<Raz_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 끄어.......
<drake_kr> 음
<yemharc> 헬쥐 갑니다 .........
<drake_kr> 그냥 컴퓨터 써요
<autowiz> 레고 가격은 얼마나 들었을까요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Raz_> 그러면 혹시
<Seony> 램4기가에 usb 3.0, 기가비트, 64비트에, 가격은 단돈 $99
<drake_kr> 변태들
<Raz_>  os중에
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 라즈베리로 이것저것 해보시는 드래이크 옹 오셨습니다. ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 변태들에 1표 추가요 ㅎㅎ
<Raz_> 플래시 구동이 좋은건
<Raz_> 어떤걸까요?..
<drake_kr> 단연 Windows XP
<Raz_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Raz_> 그것 말구요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 뭐 당연히 MS-Windows 플랫폼이겠죠
<ihavnoth> 안드로이드 아니에요?
<Seony> 저는 vim으로 변태소리 듣고싶은데, 쉽지않네요 ㅋ
<Raz_> ㄷㄷ
<ihavnoth> 윈도우8이 더 좋겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Raz_> 라즈베리가지고서는
<Raz_> 어떤것 까지 가능한가요 혹시?
<drake_kr> 음, xEmacs쪽은 관심없으신가보네요
<Raz_> 제가 잘 몰라서..ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 720p 동영상 플레이어 정도요
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<Raz_> 아직 알아보는 단계입니다..ㅎㅎ;
<Seony> Raz_: 그런 식의 질문은 아주 추상적인데요.  가위로 뭘 할수있냐는 질문과 같은 거에요
<Raz_> 흠..
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 예비군에게 '치약으로 뭘 할 수 있죠?' 라고 묻는것?
<Raz_> 그러면 더 구체적으로...
<Raz_> 사무용도로는
<Seony> 치약은 클래스가 다르잖아요 ㅋ
<Raz_> 어느정도까지 가능할까요?..
<Seony> 사무용도로는 할 수 있는게 없다고 봅니다
<Raz_> 2080이 단연코 1위가...
<Seony> 라즈베리파이 용도 자체가 사무용이 아니잖아요
<samahui> 가장 쓸만하게 쓴게 xbmc깔아서 동영상 돌려놓은거였죠
<Raz_> 아...
<drake_kr> 라즈베리는 플스겜 돌리기 위한거 아니었어요?
<drake_kr> /
<samahui> 마메 에뮬레이터 돌리기 좋은 물건이기도 하죠
<Seony> 라즈베리파이 = 녹색 플라스틱
<drake_kr> 라이덴이랑 보글보글이 끊길 정도..
<Raz_> 마메..ㅎㅎ;
<Raz_> 켘..ㅋ
<samahui> msx게임은 잘돌아가더군요
<Raz_> 보글보글이..끊기면..ㄷㄷ;
<drake_kr> 1080p 영상 정도는 잘 돌아갑니다
<samahui> 1080p 인코딩에 따라서 안돌아가기도해요
<ihavnoth> 교육용 보드인줄 알았어요
<drake_kr> 악마성드라큘라 월하의 야상곡 정도는 충분하더군요
<Seony> 교육용 맞잖아요
<samahui> 교육용 보드죠
<Raz_> 악마성 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 타자 교육용 보드
<samahui> 파이썬 교육용으로 쓸만하죠
<Seony> 아.. 파이썬
<Seony> 스크립트 언어 공부하기 좋네요
<drake_kr> htt 3.0 설치하면 타이핑~
<Raz_> ^^ 정보 감사합니다..ㅎ
<drake_kr> 저 군에 있을때 htt에 야설을 주입했더니 후임들 타이핑 실력이 한달만에 700까지 뛰더군요..
<samahui> 결론은 특정 목적(광고판제작이나 rc제어용)으로 쓰는거 이외에는 기초적인 언어공부나 동영상 플레이어 정도가 한계라
<Raz_> 이만 일이 있어서 나가보겠습니다.^^
<samahui> 버리게 되더군요
<Raz_> 덕분에 많이 알고 가요^^. 감사합니다.ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 인트라넷으로 야설 다운로드 받아서
<drake_kr> 한메타자교사에 장문연습으로 넣어두면
<drake_kr> 미칠듯한 키보드 연습
<ihavnoth> 전 교과서를 입력해서 공부한적이 있었죠
<Seony> 전 채팅으로 키보드 연습했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 단군넷 들어가서 동시에 4개 채널에서 챗질 했어요
<Seony> 당시 타자수가 400타였는데, 한 2달 그짓거리 하니까 600타로 오르더라구요
<samahui> 저도 채팅이 가장 빠르게 오른거 같아요 ㅎㅎ;
<ihavnoth> 전 초등학교때 학원에서 한메타자 반에서 일등하면 플로피디스크 줘서 그때 미친듯이 해서 200타 넘긴거 같아요
<Seony> 채팅으로 열심히 떠들면 확실히 늘어요
<ihavnoth> 매주 줘서 쏠쏠했죠
<drake_kr> 초딩때......... 영타 450
<ihavnoth> 450이면 영재 수준아니에요 ....
<ihavnoth> 전 200타로 반에서 일등했거든요
<samahui> 전 국민학교 다닐 당시 컴시작해서 abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz 만 계속 두드리기 연습 당했던 기억이 나네요
<samahui> 영어도 못하는데 영자키 익히느라 힘들었던 기억이네요 ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 10 play "t150cde"
<drake_kr> 20 goto 10
<drake_kr> run
<samahui> 그것도 8비트 아이큐2000인가로 두드렸죠
<samahui> 그리고 베이직배우고 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 전 초딩때 알파벳부터 배웠는데요?
<ihavnoth> 저도 알파벳 모르고 그냥 타자 연습만했어요....
<ihavnoth> 그림으로 인식
<iPhone^Seony> 그림 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 알파벳을 모르는데 명령어를 배우려니 힘들더군요
<autowiz> 저는 초등학교때 한국어 배운다고 바빴는데요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 나중에 영어를 배우고 다시 컴을 접하니 아! 하게 되더군요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 음, 일어를 모르는데 게임은 해야 했죠
<drake_kr> 이름은 다 아아아
<iPhone^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 초등학교때는 영어 학원 같은것도 없었고 ...
<ihavnoth> 국어는 배우긴했는데 특별히 기억나는 추억이 없네요
<samahui> 중고딩때 제2외국어도 독일어라 일본어 배울 기회가 없었는데 드퀘랑 파판하다보니 읽더라는...
<samahui> 그리고 애니 보면서 자연스래 대화도 가능해지더라는...
<autowiz> 생각해보니 초5학년때 컴 첨 샀을때 알파벳은 알고 있었는데 언제배운거지 -_-;;;
<ihavnoth> 헐~
<ihavnoth> 배운 기억이없는데 알고 있었다는건.....
<samahui> ABC초콜릿이나
<drake_kr> 요즘 게임 재밌는거 없나여
<iPhone^Seony> 툼레이더
<samahui> 아니면 영어 알파벳 써있는 과자를 먹으며 익히지 않았을까요?
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 전 마구마구
<iPhone^Seony> 무지 재밌게 했습니다
<autowiz> 4학년때 배웠겠죠 뭐 ㅡ_ㅡ;;;  중고딩때 게임위자드보고 이거만든사람 대단하다고 생각했었는데 말이지요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 요샌 그게 오픈소스로..
<autowiz> dos4gw 프로그램을 지금 배우는건 쓸데없는 짓이겠죠?
<drake_kr> 아.. 요즘 리니지는 좀 힘들겠더라구요..
<drake_kr> autowiz, 상당히 많은 애매하게 생각되던 부분이 해소가 될겁니다..
<autowiz> 그럴까요 .음...
<drake_kr> 음, EMM386은 왜 386이 들어가 있을까요?
<autowiz> 아 내일 모임 나오시는분 누가누가 계실려나요... 멀리사시는분들이 많으신거 같기도 하고
<autowiz> 피터님??? 나가셨나?
<drake_kr> 저 내일 안 가볼까 생각중입니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 음 저도 갈지 안갈지 고민좀 해봐야겠네요
<samahui> 인텔 80386에 사용되던 중첩확장메모리 관리자에 쓰여서요
<samahui> 너도 내일 못 가볼까 생각중입니다 ㅜㅜ
<iPhone^Seony> Emm386
<samahui> 이번 주는 시간은 되는데 마눌님 간병으로 옆을 비울수가 없을듯해요
<drake_kr> 가족은 가장 중요하죠
<drake_kr> 남자친구 없는 여자만 좀 오면 되는데 우리 모임도.. 쩝
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<autowiz> 자동으로 화장 및 크랜징 해주는 머신을
<autowiz> 라즈베리파이로 만들면 올려나요?
<ihavnoth> 여자가 존재하긴 하나요?
<autowiz> 몇몇 분들이 오시긴 합니다.
<ihavnoth> 박정규님이 아산에서 오시나보군요 페북에서 아산으로 나오네요
<drake_kr> 상상속의 동물 여자
<ihavnoth> 헉... 한상곤님은 부산에서 오시나요?
<samahui> 여자개발자모임터 같은 카페에 우분투 모임 광고글을 올리는겁니다
<drake_kr> 올려주세요!
<samahui> 물론 여자가 있어야 가능하다는 함정이 ㅎㅎ;;
<ihavnoth> 여성 전용 우분투 배포판을 만들어서 좀 유인을 해야할까봐요^.^
<drake_kr> 어려울것 같은데요
<drake_kr> 여성의 요구사항 어떻게 맞추나요???
<iPhone^Seony> 여성전용이면 무슨 기능 들어가야되요?
<samahui> 바탕화면에 이쁜 그림 들어갑니다
<GarlicChicken> 테마는 당연히 블링블링하게 만들어야 'ㅅ'
<samahui> ㅎㅎ; 아니면 멋진 남자(벗은걸로다가) 들어가야될까요?
<ihavnoth> 무조건 이쁘게...
<GarlicChicken> 기능은 없어됴
<GarlicChicken> "뽀대"만 있으면 돼요 'ㅅ'
<ihavnoth> 인증샷 페북에 올리면 소개팅 주선도...
<GarlicChicken> ........
<GarlicChicken> 채팅할 수 있고
<GarlicChicken> 그림 들어가면 끗.
<GarlicChicken> 그리고 음악 들을 수만 있으면 만사 오케이
<GarlicChicken> 아 홈샤핑이 문제구나 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<ihavnoth> 아 쇼핑...
<drake_kr> 그리고 몇몇 퍼즐게임
<GarlicChicken> 옷이랑 신발을 찾았는데
<drake_kr> 리듬게임
<GarlicChicken> 결제가 안돼! (두둥!)
<GarlicChicken> 결국 망.
<ihavnoth> 쇼핑에서 정말 망이네요
<drake_kr> 괜찮아 우리에겐 아마존이 있어
<ihavnoth> 한국레드헷에서 사람구하는군요
<ihavnoth> 한국레드햇에서 함께 일하실 분을 찾습니다.
<ihavnoth> 현재 Platform Solution Architect, Platform Consultant에 TO가 있습니다.
<ihavnoth> 저게 뭘까요?
<GarlicChicken> 레드햇은 이미 망테크 타는 중인데
<ihavnoth> 아키텍트면 뭔가 대단한 사람 아니에요?
<drake_kr> bluedusk: 그런가요?
<GarlicChicken> 간단히 말해서 기획자 찾는다는 얘기죠.
<samahui> http://cafe.naver.com/womendevel 여기가 여성개발자모임터 입니다. 홍보글 가능하신 여성분 계시면 가입해서 글남겨주시면 쏠로인 몇몇 회원께서 감사히 커플로 탄생하실 수 있으시답니다
<myobot> [링크 제목] 여자개발자 모임터(Beautiful Developer) : 네이버 카페
<GarlicChicken> 플랫폼 컨설턴트라니 웬지 약파는 냄새가 나는듯 ...
<iPhone^Seony> 컨설턴트는 무조건 다 영업직이에요
<GarlicChicken> 솔직히 PSA는 끌리는 자리긴 하네요 'ㅅ'a...
<ihavnoth> 오 저기 남자도 가입해도 되나요?
<iPhone^Seony> 말이 좋아 컨설턴트지...
<samahui> 남자라 전 포기했는데요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 엄마아이디 고고싱
<ihavnoth> 세컨 아이디 발동시켜야하나
<drake_kr> 헐 네카마
<samahui> 네카마!
<GarlicChicken> 오카마 /-ㅠ-/?
<iPhone^Seony> 페북에 있는 여성개발자 모임 가보세요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 남자도 가입되네요
<GarlicChicken> 그나저나 여성 개발자 모임에 OPW 홍보해야 하는데 ㅡ,.ㅡ ...
<ihavnoth> 남자글을 대부분 가입승인해 주셔서 감사합니다라는 글이네요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 가입하셔서 냉큼 홍보글을...
<GarlicChicken> 여개모에서 남자들의 발언권은 ... 정보제공 이외에는 없을듯 'ㅅ'a ..
<GarlicChicken> 근데 글로는 설명해봐야 아무도 안볼 거 같은 글이라 'ㅅ'
<GarlicChicken> Outreach Program for Women이라고
<GarlicChicken> GNU/GNOME Foundation에서 하는거예요
<iPhone^Seony> 저는 그런 곳엔 가입하지 않을 겁니다 ㅋ
<GarlicChicken> 컨퍼런스 같은거도 하는데 여성 전용 행사에 여성 전용 뒷풀이 자리도 있음 'ㅅ'
<GarlicChicken> 저도 가입하기 싫 ~(_~_)~
<GarlicChicken> 아마 여자들끼리 모이면 'ㅅ'
<GarlicChicken> 남편욕도 하겠지 =3 =3 =3
<samahui> 남친자랑 남편욕을 하겠죠
<GarlicChicken> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그리고 교환(?)
<iPhone^Seony> 남자개발자 밟고올라서는 법을 연구할지도 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 그건 좋은거 아니에요?
<iPhone^Seony> 여 상사 밑에서 일하고싶으신가봐요 ㅎㅎ
<iPhone^Seony> 제 경험으로는 정말 짜증 만땅이었고든요
<drake_kr> 아하
<drake_kr> 하긴 여성들의 요구사항은...
<samahui> 전 취업 초창기 위에 여성분이 한분 계셨는데 이간질 장난 아니라 치가 떨렸던 기억이 있죠
<drake_kr> 뭐 먹을래? 에서 답변 나오기까지 2시간
<samahui> 남들에게 뒷이야기 하고 씹고 뜯고 맛보고 즐기고... 아무튼 일을 할 수 없는 환경을 만들어 주더군요. 다행이 프로젝트가 달라져서 접할일이 없다가 이직하면서 멀어졌는데 웃긴건 나중에 연락이 오더군요
<GarlicChicken> 남자가 정치얘기한다고 해서 남자가 여자보다 더 정치적일거 같은데
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 글쎄요 전 잘 모르겠네요
<GarlicChicken> 현실은 반대 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> redhat 코리아는 대부분 다 영업직인걸로 아는데
<bluedusk> 뭐 제가 잘 몰라서 잘 못알고 잇을수도 있구요
<iPhone^Seony> 페북 오픈스택 모임에 Rogan이라는 분이 레댓 일하는데, 상당히 고수 같더라구요
<ihavnoth> http://hana7548.blog.me/220012065376
<myobot> [링크 제목] Hello, Here is Hanadulnet Blog :) : 네이버 블로그
<ihavnoth> 너무 분위기 좋아보여요
<ihavnoth> 풍선도 올렸어요^.^
<drake_kr> 우리도 풍선을....
<drake_kr> (누가 불지)
<ihavnoth> 콘돔 풍선이 나오지 않을까 걱정되네요...
<GarlicChicken> 오랜만에 보는 밥버거 'ㅅ' ...
<GarlicChicken> 울동네 밥버거집은 없어졌는데 ... -ㅛ-;
<samahui> 저런 분위기를 만들어야 여성회원이 생기는거군요
<samahui> 확실히 남성들보다 여성들이 간식을 좋아라하는거군요
<samahui> 모임에 간식을 정갈하니 준비해야 하는건가 봅니다
<ihavnoth> 헐 멤버 클릭했는데 아는 사람들이 있군요...(남자)
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> newegg.com 페이팔 결제 안되네요..ㅡㅡ;
<Seony> 네 거긴 페이팔 안받을 거에요
<bluedusk> Seony, 결국 비슷한 제품 아마존에서 구매했네요..;
<ipeter> gb
<ipeter> 휴
<ipeter> 본사 복귀했습니다!
<ipeter> 츙성~
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 플스2겜 600기가..
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 헐 600기가
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 전 오늘 투표함
<bluedusk> 점심시간에 동사무소가서
<drake_kr> 사전투표하는게 좋은건가요? 아니면 당일 하는게 좋은건가요?
<pchero2> 할 수 있을때 하는게 좋을꺼 같아요
<pchero2> 그리고 미리미리 하면 마음도 편하겠죠 ㅎ
<bluedusk> 그래서 저도 미리함
<GarlicChicken> 미리했는데 후보가 나가버리면 'ㅅ' 표가 ... -ㅅ- ...
<GarlicChicken> 고물상으로 ㄱㄱㄱ
<bluedusk> 어차피 강남구 시의원은 정적수 초과를 안해서 투표 안한다고 공지 붙여놨던데요
<Seony> 오늘 운동하는 날인데 무지 귀찮네요
<Seony> 운동은 할 때마다 드는 생각이 "꼭 이렇게까지 해야할 필요가 있나" 해요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 뭐 다들 그렇게 생각들지 않나 싶습니다..
<Seony> 네 다들 운동하는 사람들이 운동할 때마다 그렇게 생각한다더라구요
<ipeter> 근데 그거 이겨내고 하는게 굉장히 큰거같아요.
<ipeter> 살면서 느낍니다.
<Seony> 그런가요?
<ipeter> 살면서 매사에 저런생각 많이 들잖아요.
<Seony> 전 그냥 시작했으니까 아까워서 하는 거 같더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 일 하다가도 꼼꼼하게 노력해서 이렇게 까지 해야하나 생각들기도하구요.
<ipeter> 그거 참고 작은거까지 신경써서 노력해주면
<ipeter> 결과물도 좋고.
<ipeter> 다른사람들도 만족하는거 같구요.
<Seony> 전 가끔 힘들어서 운동하면서 졸아요
<pchero2> :)
<ipeter> 전 주로 뛰는데,
<ipeter> 힘들면 꿈뻑꿈뻑..ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 운동하다 졸리면, 탄수화물 부족이라더라구요
<Seony> 오늘은 저녁을 먹었으니까, 만약 오늘 졸리면 그냥 졸린 걸거에요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 전...지방과다입니다.
<ipeter> 아. 저 이거 뱃살 빼는데 뭐가 최고죠?
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> ipeter, 단위시간당 칼로리 소모가 가장 많은 운동을 하세요
<bluedusk> 아무래도 단위시간당 칼로리 소모가 높으면 운동 효율도 높고 살도 잘빠지겠죠?
<ipeter> 음..
<Seony> 두끼 굶는게 최고입니다 ㅋ
<Seony> 제 경험상 이것보다 나은게 없더라구요
<Seony> 한시간 죽어라 뜀박질 해봐야 300칼로리 빠질까 말까인데, 한끼 굶으면 최소 600칼로리 이상 안먹게 되거든요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 역시 안먹는게 짱.
<ipeter> 제일 쉬운다이어트군요.
<Seony> 네.  대신, 요요현상을 방지하기 위해서, 1주일에 2번 정도만 살짝 운동해주면 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 체내 근육량을 손실시키지 않음으로서 신진대사율을 유지하는거죠
<ipeter> 흠...
<samahui_> 불금 그리고 주말 즐겁고 유익하게 보내세요
<samahui_> 저도 이만 들어가 볼께요
<samahui_> 월요일에 뵈요 ~
<pchero2> !time
<drake_kr> 지금시각은 11시 16분 임미다
<drake_kr> 아 디아블로 살까말까...
<pchero2> 디아 확장 평이 좋던데요
<SunGyo> ( - _ - )  ~(  _ _)
<SunGyo> (_  _  )~
<autowiz_> 으갸갸 으갸갸
<autowiz_> 불타는 금요일 밤입니다...  ... 일거리가 불타고 있습니다. ㅋㅋㅋ
<SunGyo> 고생하시네요..
<SunGyo> 	
<SunGyo> goo.gl/FgD7PH
<SunGyo> http://goo.gl/FgD7PH
<myobot> [링크 제목] 글타래 보기 - 모두 연락해 - 우분투 한국 커뮤니티 •
<drake_kr> 전 게임하느라 바빠요~
<autowiz_> 무슨게임하삼?
<SunGyo> 이전에도 한번 저런 글을 본 적이 있는데... 글 진행 순서가 비슷하네요. 준말로 소개글 쓰고, 연락하자 하고, 각종 블로그나 가입된 이메일들 올리고, 사진 올리고...
<SunGyo> 그리고 누군가가 써놓은 글에 공격적으로 반응하면 역시 공격적으로 대응하면서 어그로 끌고...
<SunGyo> autowiz_ 무슨 일꺼리이세요?
<autowiz_> 시덥잖은 점검에
<autowiz_> 문서 작업 이지요 ㅠㅠ
<SunGyo> 궁금해졌는데 myobot 을 호출하면 무슨 일이 생길까요...?
<SunGyo> 아무일도 안생기네요.......(  _ _)
<autowiz_> 다른거 좀 복잡하고 취약점 있을 수 있다고
<autowiz_> 다 뺀걸로 앎니다.
<drake_kr> 아텔리아 아이리스?
<SunGyo> 검색을 해도 노출이 안되는 게임이네요...
<autowiz_> https://www.google.com/search?q=atelier+iris&biw=1413&bih=833&tbm=isch&imgil=HFfWdqSwC35k7M%253A%253Bhttps%253A%252F%252Fencrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com%252Fimages%253Fq%253Dtbn%253AANd9GcRHJMBonNVNbfwUMcCLsafb42-IEFYBr4PxfTQcDQpdD-bq7OVzbQ%253B640%253B448%253BakhBMihskFmSTM%253Bhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fromhustler.net%25252From%25252Fps2%25252Fatelier-iris-3-grand-phantasm-usa&source=iu&usg=__8beO4XGaZn0sYcl9KRU-bw-zGGg%3D&sa=X&ei=UqaIU7-
<autowiz_> UHsOi8AXEjoDwAw&ved=0CDcQ9QEwBA#facrc=_&imgdii=_&imgrc=HFfWdqSwC35k7M%253A%3BakhBMihskFmSTM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fromhustler.net%252Fimg%252Fscreenshots%252Fps2%252Fingame%252F50207d865523a.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fromhustler.net%252From%252Fps2%252Fatelier-iris-3-grand-phantasm-usa%3B640%3B448
<myobot> [링크 제목] atelier iris - Google Search
<autowiz_> 아따 길다.
<SunGyo> 아..영어로 검색해줘야 하는거였군요
<SunGyo> 언핏 보기에도 꿈과 모험 그리고 낭만이 있어보이는데요....!!
<SunGyo> 고웨이를 보니 대항해시대가 막 땡기네요..
<SunGyo> 전 자러 가겠습니다 ^0^
<autowiz_> 안녕히 주무셔요~
<Haz3> 하이~
<Haz3> 흐음..
<Haz3> 다들 주무시나..
<Haz3> 졸립당.. ㅠㅠ
<Haz3> 미쿡 왔어요~
<pchero1> 오오
<pchero1> Haz3: 미쿡 어디요?
<Haz3> 샌디에고 왓어요
<Haz3> 피곤하다. ㅠㅠ
<Haz3> 한국은 토욜인가..
<Haz3> 냠냠.
<Haz3> 쩝쩝.
<pchero1> 우와~~
<Haz3> =.=
<samahui_remote> 안녕하세요
<samahui_remote> 토요일 아침입니다
#ubuntu-ko 2014-05-31
<drake_kr> 바이켄!
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 오늘 세미나 하네요 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 몇시간 남았어요?
<drake_kr> 4시간쯤요
<drake_kr> 슬슬 준비하고 나가야...
<Work^Seony> 많은 분들 오셨으면 좋겠네요
<drake_kr> 오늘은 별로 안올듯 해요... 장소는 좋은데 잡긴 했는데..
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 뭔 정신연령이 그리 높아요 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 즐거운 금요일 저녁으로 들어가고 계신가요?
<ipeter> 그러게요..
<Work^Seony> 저처럼 젊게 살아야죠
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 어떠세요?
<Work^Seony> 뭐가요?
<ipeter> 사수분이랑 이제 헤어져 지내니까 말이예요.
<ipeter> 헤어져(?)
<ipeter> 말이 이상하네요.
<Work^Seony> 더 불안하고 불편해요
<ipeter> 따로 독립적으로 업무보시니까요.
<ipeter> 그런가요..?
<Work^Seony> 왜냐면,
<ipeter> 저도 제 전임자가 인수인계 마치고 떠났을때 그런느낌이었습니다.
<Work^Seony> 어떤 임무가 주어졌을 때, 눈에 보이지 않을수록 일처리를 더 잘해야하거든요.
<ipeter> 네네...
<Work^Seony> 그걸 잘 못했을 경우 "얘는 대체 뭐한거야" 라고 생각하게 되거든요
<Work^Seony> 같이 근무하면, 그래도 뭘 하는지 눈에 보이니까 바빠서 못했을만 했겠네 라고 생각되겠지만,
<Work^Seony> 같이 근무를 안하니까, 자기가 시킨 일이 제대로 안되면 놀았다고 생각하는 경향이 있죠...
<ipeter> 아..그런게 있군요.
<Work^Seony> 그외에도, 단독으로 일처리가 가능해야하고, 그만한 능력도 갖춰야한다는 얘기구요...
<Work^Seony> 제 사수가 그렇다는게 아니라,
<Work^Seony> 사람이라면 누구나 그렇단 얘기에요
<ipeter> 결정은 어떻게해서 그렇게 된것인가요?
<ipeter> 사수의 결정인가요?
<Work^Seony> 군대에서 병장이 이등병 하나 불러다 뭔 일을 시켰는데,
<ipeter> 네
<Work^Seony> 그게 빨리 안되면, 이등병한데 넌 뭐하는데 아직도 못했냐고 갈구겠지만,
<Work^Seony> 사실 이등병들은 하는 일이 무지 많ㅇ잖아요
<ipeter> 그쵸
<Work^Seony> 그게 직접 뭘하는지 안보니까, 모르는거죠
<Work^Seony> 이래서 사람은 군대를 갔다와야되는군요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 뭐 하여간... 사무실을 옮기게 된건, 전에 있던 사무실이 "너무나도" 좁아서였어요
<drake_kr> Work^Seony: 해병대 갈거면 장교 가는거 추천하나요?
<Work^Seony> 음... 제가 본 해병대 장교는 조낸 고생하던데요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 써니님의 독단적인 작업공간이 생긴거군요?
<Work^Seony> 토일요일 없이 맨날 불려가서 축구해야되고,
<Work^Seony> 강화도 가게되면 김포 벗어나지도 못하고..
<Work^Seony> ipeter, 프로그래머 한 명이 옆에서 같이 일하기는 하는데, 그래도  단독 공간이에요
<ipeter> 아무튼 상황이 나빠진거같지 않으니 다행입니다.
<ipeter> =)
<ipeter> 저 이제 집에복귀해서
<ipeter> 이제사 우분투 서버좀 만져볼께요
<ipeter> =)
<Work^Seony> 상황은 좋아진거죠
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 제가 여기서 잘하면, 진급할 수 있거든요
<ipeter> 제가 답변이 없거나 늦어도 이해해주세요.
<Work^Seony> 현재 제 레벨이 엔트리급인데, 하나 더 올라가야하거든요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 오...진급!
<Work^Seony> 문제는, 진급해도 연봉은 많이 안오른다는게 함정이에요
<Work^Seony> 공무원이라...
<ipeter> 아니 근데 써니님이 엔트리급이라고하시면 덜덜덜덜 좀더 그레이드 높은분이면 거의 신급인가요?
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 제 윗급에 박사 2명 있어요
<ipeter> 근데 한가지 궁금한게 있는데요
<ipeter> 드레이크님과 써니님 만나보신적 있으신가요?
<Work^Seony> 네
<ipeter> 알고지내신지 굉장히 오래되었군요.
<ipeter> 저 드레이크님 처음 뵈었는데 우와..분위기가 대단하셨습니다.
<Work^Seony> 굉장히 오래는 아니지만, 몇년 됐죠
<ipeter> 그때의 위압감.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 대단하다는건 어떤 의미죠? ㅋ
<drake_kr> 만나본.. 거긴 하죠 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 제가 꽤 외소한편이라서요.
<ipeter> 키도 크시고 풍채도 좋으시구요.
<Work^Seony> 음... 컴실력으로 대단하단 의미가 아니었네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 저도 뭐 컴실력은 접시같은 놈이라..
<Work^Seony> 전 컴실력으로 위압감을 느꼈는데요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ????
<Work^Seony> 컴퓨터를 헬로키티로 도배하는 실력!
<drake_kr> 아 지금은 Hello World로 도배했슴다
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 농담입니다.  모르는게 없어서 놀랬습니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 뭘요 접시같은 지식이죠
<drake_kr> 이번엔 리락쿠마로 해볼까 생각중이에요
<Work^Seony> 아~ 이게 리락쿠마구나...
<Work^Seony> 곰새끼 많이 보긴했는데 이름은 몰랐어요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 곰탱이새낔ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<_[myth> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 근데 사람 딱 봐도 나오잖아요.
<ipeter> 드레이크님 봤을때
<ipeter> 장난아니게 잘하시겠구나
<drake_kr> ???
<ipeter> 느낌 똭.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 많이 좀 여쭤봐야하는데..ㅠ
<_[myth> 'ㅅ'
<ipeter> 배워도 배워도 끝이 없네요.
<drake_kr> 오늘 오시면 되죠
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> 오늘인가요?
<drake_kr> 사실 끝은 있죠
<drake_kr> 네
<ipeter> 페북 우측상단에 월례모임인가
<ipeter> 뭔가 오늘 아침에 본거 같아요.
<ipeter> 저 잠시 우분투 네트워크 서버 설정좀 보고 오겠습니다..ㅠ
<drake_kr> 아 이번부터 페북공지랑 구플공지를 협박해서 시키고 있어요..
<ipeter> 어머니 고쳐드려야해요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 공지좀 보고 올께요
<drake_kr> 페붘공지는 도승환
<drake_kr> 구플공지는 영찬이형
<drake_kr> 포럼 누구 시켜야 되는데..
<drake_kr> 저는 모임장소로 출발합니다
<ipeter> 써니님?
<ipeter> 지금 무선인터넷을 설정하려는데
<ipeter> iwconfig를 쳐보면
<ipeter> 아예 무선랜카드가 안보이거든요.
<ipeter> 어떻게 잡아야할까요?
<Work^Seony> lspci나 dmesg로 무선랜이 인식됐는지 보세요
<ipeter> 네
<ipeter> lspci로 하니까
<ipeter> 잡히네요.
<ipeter> 근데 config명령치니까 wlan0은 자체가 안떠서요.
<ipeter> 잠시 자전거좀 고치고 오겠습니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 그냥왔어요.
<ipeter> 타이어 두짝 가는데 5만 5천원
<ipeter> 중고가 6만원이네요.
<ipeter> lspci에서는 뜨는데, iwconfig에서는 안뜬다면 무슨 의미인가요?
<ipeter> autowiz_: 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 오토위즈님?
<ipeter> 이제서야 우분투 서버 만지작 거려봅니다.
<ipeter> 현제 dmesg로 무선랜이 인식은 됐는데, iwconfig에 wlan0이 없다면 뭐가 문제일까요?
<autowiz_> 제가 iwconfig 써본적이 없어서 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 넹넹~
<autowiz_> 제가 그때 죽인 서비스 있을꺼에요
<autowiz_> /etc/init.d/뭐였더라...
<ipeter> 네
<autowiz_> 그거 수동으로 한번 켜보세요
<ipeter> 기억을 못해서...=_=
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 음... 분명 제가 백업을 했을텐데.
<ipeter> 넹?
<ipeter> 설정파일 백업이요?
<autowiz_> ls -al /etc/rc3.d/ 에서
<autowiz_> bak 붙은파일이라던가
<autowiz_> 아니면 /etc/init.d/ 파일들 전부 불러주세요
<ipeter> 음청 많네요.
<ipeter> cups.bak
<ipeter> 인가요?
<autowiz_> /etc/init.d/ 에 bak 붙은게 있을지도
<autowiz_> 음 그것도 있고 하나 더 있을거 같기도 한데요.
<autowiz_> 아아 왜 기억이 안나지요 ㅡ_ㅡ ;;;
<ipeter> 그걸 기억하시는게 더 이상한거예요!!
<ipeter> 엄청난 기억력이십니다
<ipeter> 덜덜덜;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
<autowiz_> cups 죽이고 안되서 , wireless 때문에 뭐 안된다고 생각되서
<autowiz_> wireless 꺼버린거 같아요
<autowiz_> ls -al /etc/init.d/w*
<ipeter> 하나 나옵니다.
<ipeter> whoopsie
<autowiz_> 그건 아닌듯
<autowiz_> ls -al /etc/init.d/rtl*
<ipeter> 찾아보니 bak은
<ipeter> cups.bak이거 하나네요.
<autowiz_> 으음... - (마이너스) 를 넣어버렸나 음...
<ipeter>  ls -al /etc/init.d/rtl*
<ipeter> 결과는...없습니다.
<autowiz_> ls -ald /etc/init*
<ipeter> ㅠ
<autowiz_> 디렉토리 통째로 백업 했을 수 있어요
<autowiz_> ls -ald /etc*
<ipeter> etc/init
<ipeter> etc/initranmfs-tools
<ipeter> 이렇게 3개 있네요.
<autowiz_> ls -ald /etc/rc*
<ipeter> rc0.d가 0~6 까지가 있네요.
<ipeter> 그리고
<ipeter> etc/rcS.d가 있네요
<autowiz_> 흐음... cups 만 죽이고 부팅이 되진 않았을텐데요... 뭔가 하긴 했는데
<autowiz_> 그래서 무선 포기하고 부팅은 되다고 했으니까. 무선쪽 건드린건 맞는데.
<autowiz_> 아아
<autowiz_> 생각 났습니다.
<ipeter> ?
<autowiz_> /etc/network 인가 networks 인가에서
<ipeter> 엄
<ipeter> 지금 거기 보고 있었어요.
<autowiz_> 무선랜 자동 활성 쪽 지워버렸을겁니다.
<autowiz_> 지금 유선은 연결되어 있나요?
<ipeter> 찾았어요.
<ipeter> 아, 근데 리눅스에서
<ipeter> bak은 backup의 약자인가요?
<ipeter> 관례상이요?
<autowiz_> 리눅스라기보다 컴하는사람들 다들 그렇지 않나요? ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> etc/network/interfaces파일있구요.
<ipeter> interfaces.bak이 있는데
<ipeter> bak에는 무선설정이 있네요.
<autowiz_> wlan0 auto 부분 이 차이가 있을꺼에요
<autowiz_> bak 파일 내용 뿌려주세요
<autowiz_> 아침이나 점심은 드셨어요?
<ipeter> #The primary neetwork interface
<autowiz_> 배고프네요 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 공복입니다.
<ipeter> 배고픕니다.
<ipeter> 회사세요?
<ipeter> auto eth1
<ipeter> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<ipeter> wpa-ssid SAMSUNG3
<ipeter> wpa-psk 비번블라블라
<ipeter> 이렇게 있어요.
<autowiz_> eth1 이 무선일까요?
<ipeter> bak있는 내용 interfaces파일에 넣고 만져보겠습니다.
<ipeter> 네네.
<autowiz_> eth0 는 유선인가요?
<ipeter> 흠...
<ipeter> eth1이 무선일꺼같습니다.
<ipeter> 저거 제가 설치할때 설정값 제가 넣은거니까...무선정보 입력할때요.
<autowiz_> 그냥 ifconfig 하면
<autowiz_> eth0 보일거고
<autowiz_> eth1 은 안보이나요?
<ipeter> eth1안보이네요.
<autowiz_> ifconfig 에서는 안보이는 eth1 이 ifconfig -a 에서 보일것도 같은데요
<ipeter> 아닙니다.
<ipeter> -a
<ipeter> 에서도 안보입니다.
<autowiz_> 헙...
<ipeter> etho0, lo 두개만 보입니다.
<autowiz_> interface 파일 돌려놓고 재부팅 해보는 방법도 있긴한데 또 멈출까봐.
<ipeter> 리붓하는데,
<ipeter> 두손모아 기도드리는중입니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 지금 상태에서 OS 안끄고 테스트 해봐야 하거든요
<autowiz_> 헐 .
<ipeter> 헐.
<ipeter> 헐......
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 진짜 헐~
<ipeter> 진짜 헐~
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 왜 헐이라고 하는지 느낌오시죠...?
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 뭐 다시 해보시면 되지요...
<autowiz_> 재부팅 하시고 싱글부팅 다시 하시고
<autowiz_> 그때 제가 usb 부팅 하진 않았던거 같기도 한데요.
<autowiz_> 파일 다시 돌려놓으시고.
<autowiz_> wireless 버튼은 따로 없나요?
<ipeter> 넨
<ipeter> 지금 들어와서 고치려는데
<ipeter> read-only file system이네요.
<autowiz_> mount -o rw /
<autowiz_> mount -o rw,remount / 이건가
<ipeter> 마운트 되어있는 상태이네요.
<autowiz_> ro 마운트라서rw 로 다시 마운트 해야합니다.
<ipeter> 리커버리 모드로 들어가나요?
<autowiz_> 그렇지요.
<ipeter> 리마운트 시키나요?
<autowiz_> 넵
<autowiz_> 흐음... eth1 이 올라와야 할거 같은데 말이지요.
<ipeter> autowiz_: 오잉. mount -o remount, rw /dev/mapper/microbesus--vg-root
<ipeter> 아닌가요?
<ipeter> df 쳐보니 뜨고
<autowiz_> 그냥
<autowiz_> 마운트 위치만 적어도
<autowiz_> fstab 에 있으면 자동인식 합니다.
<autowiz_> remount 랑 rw 랑 붙여야 합니다.
<ipeter> 쉼표는 들어가구요?
<autowiz_> 넹
<autowiz_> 무선랜카드가 망가진건 아닐런지.
<autowiz_> 뜯어서 다시 접속 시켜봐야 하는거 아닌지. 아니면 시디부팅하셔서
<autowiz_> 무선랜카드 잡히는지 확인해봐야 할거 같습니다.
<ipeter> 흠.
<ipeter> 지금 리붓시키는중입니다...
<ipeter> 역시 무선에서 문제가 있나요.
<autowiz_> 보통은 ifconfig -a 에선 뜨는거 같거든요
<autowiz_> 드라이버 모듈이 안올라간게 아니라면
<ipeter> 녀애 녀
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> 근데 dmesg
<ipeter> 에서는 잡혀요.
<ipeter> 근데 ifconfig -a에서는 안잡히네요.
<autowiz_> 루트 맞지요?
<autowiz_> 부팅은 했나요?
<ipeter> 네
<ipeter> 부팅된 상태입니다.
<ipeter> root도 맞구요
<ipeter> 휴
<ipeter> 일단은 유선랜 꼽았습니다.
<ipeter> 일단 터미널로 방에서 작업해야겠네요.
<autowiz_> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 그래도 부팅은 했으니 다행입니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 식사는 하셨나요?
<autowiz_> 아직이요, 집근처에 분식집이나 갈까 생각중입니다.
<ipeter> 아..
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 전 방금 해치웠습니다.
<autowiz_> 떡복이 및 오댕 흡입 완료
<autowiz_> 피터님~~
<autowiz_> 뭔가 진전은없나요?
<SunGyo> 밴드는 어느쪽에서 기획한거에요? 네이버인가요?
<SunGyo> 검색보니 네이버군요..
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<SunGyo> 네 안녕하세요~
<kim_> 안녕하세요.. 우분투 처음 설치한 유저인입니다. wubi로 우분투 설치하고 사용해보는데 그래픽 카드 발열이 너무 심해서 문의 드릴려구 접속했습니다.
<kim_> 라데온 HD5900 인데 해결방법을 아십니까?
<_[myth> 혹시 화면에 이상한 현상 (까만 점이 나타난다거나) 같은 것이 일어나지 않으신가요?
<_[myth> 그리고 wubi는 그다지 권장할 만한 건 아니라서요;;
<kim_> 까만 점이 나타난다거나 하진 않고 영어가 깨져서 나오고 grub에서 우분투로 바로 넘어가지 않아서
<kim_> 매번 grub에서 edit에서 linux로 시작하는 줄에서 ro를 rw로 바꿔줘야지 우분투로 부팅이 됩니다.
<kim_> 가상머신은 좀 느린 것 같고 YUMI랑 wubi 둘 다 잘 안 맞는거 같습니다. 오늘만 5번정도 우분투 설치 제거 반복한 것 같은데 다른 리눅스로 넘어가면 좀 나아질까요?
<_[myth> 보통 우분투 설치는 iso 파일을 직접 다운받아서 USB/CD에 구운 다음 설치하지 않나요??
<_[myth> YUMI 는 그런 역할을 하는 프로그램인데
<_[myth> 음..
<kim_> 첫번째로 제가 영어를 못해서 C/D 파티션 있는데 D에 YUMI로 우분투를 설치해버렸더니 에러가 발생했습니다.
<kim_> 아에 부팅 자체가 안되는 문제가 발생해서 윈도우 USB로 어찌어찌 고쳐서 윈도우 부팅으로 다시 돌린다음 wubi를 사용해서 14.04를 설치했더니 재부팅 후 설치까지는 되는데
<kim_> serious errors ~~ while 이라는 문구로 우분투로 안넘어가는 에러가 발생했습니다. 해외커뮤니티에서 grub창에서 ubuntu 설정하기전에 edit에서 linux 구문을 ro에서 rw로 수정해주라는 걸 들어서 어찌어찌 부팅했는데
<kim_> 매번 부팅할때마다 edit로 수정해주지 않으면 ubuntu 부팅으로 넘어가질 않는 문제가 발생했습니다. 그 번외로 아이콘들의 영어제목이 ?????로 표시된다거나 그래픽카드가 굉음과 함께 발열이 심하게 나는 문제가 발생했습니다.
<kim_> “serious errors while checking the disk drives for /boot” 문구입니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2014-06-01
<autowiz_> 노트북에는 아직도 10.04 쓰는데 구버젼 그냥 써도 되겠죠??
<_[myth> 대신 지원은 못받으실.....
<autowiz_> 지원이 정 필요하게 되면 그때 올리면 될거 같습니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 앤신님 안녕하세요..
<autowiz_> 사마휘 님도 안녕하세요
<samahui_remote> 안녕하세요 ^^
<samahui_remote> 일요일에 뭐하세요?
<samahui_remote> 일요일은 쉬셔야죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 저도 그러고 싶은데요 ㅠㅠ 일요일 쉬다가는 한주가 개고생인 경우가 종종 있더라구요 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_remote> ㅎㅎ 저도 자료 받고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_remote> 류뚱 경기보면서 일하면서 그러고 있으니 편안하넹
<samahui_remote> 거진 승리 확실한 상황이네요 11:1로 이기고 있어요
<samahui_remote> 전 이만 가볼께요
<samahui_remote> 남은 일요일 즐겁게 보내세요 ^^
<autowiz_> 11대 1 이라니 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz_> 피터님 하이요
<autowiz_> http://mcchae.egloos.com/viewer/10872367
<myobot> [링크 제목] 지훈현서 : [우분투] Ubuntu Server 10.10 Wireless Lan 살리기 : 덧글 > [우분투] Ubuntu Server 10.10 Wireless Lan 살리기 : 트랙백 > [우분투] Ubuntu Server 10.10 Wireless Lan 살리기
<autowiz_> 제가 요런걸 봤습니다.
<passinger> 흠
<Seony> 안녕하세요.  오랫만에 뵙는 것 같네요
<passinger> 오 서니님 안녕하세요
<passinger> 간만이네요
<passinger> 아직 하와이에 계시는거에요?
<Seony> 요즘도 한아얄씨 사람 많아요?
<passinger> 그럭저럭이요..
<passinger> 뭐 버림받은 방이라..
<passinger> 오퍼도 없고
<Seony> 네 저야 뭐 여기서 취업했으니...
<drake_kr> 버려서 죄송
<passinger> 빵글이 땡겨올 권한 있는 양반들도 다 사라져서..
<Seony> 여기는 평일날 오시면 사람 무지 많습니다 ㅎㅎ
<passinger> 그냥 백만년만에 커뮤니티 로긴했다가
<passinger> 한번 와봤는데 그래도 아는 분이 있어서 다행이네요
<drake_kr> euckr 더이상 쓰기가 힘들더라구요..
<passinger> 음..개인적으론...릴레이 봇정도는 연결해주실수 있지 않을까 했었는데..
<passinger> 포기했어요
<Seony> 릴레이봇 했다가, 여기 쪽에서 불만이 좀 있어서요 ㅎㅎ
<passinger> 뭐 제가 뭐라고 투덜거리겠어요..직접할것도 아닌데
<passinger> 넹
<passinger> 그건 알고 있었..ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아시다시피 여기 채널은, 나름 정해진 룰을 갖고 서로 알아서 잘 지키는 분위기거든요
<passinger> 글쵸..프리노드 자체 분위기도 있고... 다들 조금씩은 다르더라구요
<Seony> 그러다보니 평일 근무시간에 오시면 시끌벅적합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 다들 일 안하고 챗 하시는거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<passinger> 아..저도 회사 때려치고 다시 학교와 있어요
<passinger> 학생이 좋긴 좋네요..
<passinger> 그리고 드레이크님이 죄송할꺼 없어요~ 그전 분들이 버린거니까
<drake_kr> 저도 학생이고 싶...
<Seony> 그럼 제 소식은 못들으셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 하긴 저도 한아얄씨 간지 오래됐으니...
<Seony> 거기 자주 다운되고 그래서 아예 포기했어요
<passinger> 네 ㅎㅎ 그냥 하와이에 계신다고만..언뜻 들은거 같..
<Seony> 어차피 가봐야 대화도 없고..
<passinger> 죽었죠 뭐
<Seony> passinger: https://coe.hawaii.edu/directory/?person=seowon
<drake_kr> 전 한irc에서 질문했다가 욕 바가지로 먹은 사람입니다 ㅋㅋ
<myobot> [링크 제목] College of Education, The University of Hawaiʻi at Mānoa
<passinger> 우와 멋지다~
<passinger> 음..꽤 오래전인가봐요
<passinger> 요샌 질문해도 답없이 불쌍히 있다가 나가는 분들만 봤는데
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<passinger> 드레이크 님이랑 드라코님이랑 은근 햇갈...
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그러게요 저도 가끔..
<Seony> 전 드레이크님은 실제로 봤으니 해깔리진 않아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 또, 드레이크님이야 우분투 포럼 리더이시니...
<passinger> 음....
<passinger> 드레이크 님도 아직 활동하시는구나
<drake_kr> 아 7월에 한강 정모 한번 할까 생각중이에요
<passinger> 뭐 저같은 능력없는 어류보다 잘하시는 분들 많으니
<passinger> 음....
<passinger> ê¼­
<passinger> 다리 밑근처로 잡으세요
<drake_kr> 헐
<passinger> 항상 비오고 바람불고...
<passinger> 힘든 세상이었음
<Seony> 포럼 위키에 적을 팁을 생각 중인데, 막상 생각하면 아이디어가 안나오네요
<drake_kr> http://coldice.egloos.com/viewer/2348345
<myobot> [링크 제목] Bizarre(o) Blog. ＼(^ω^)/ : 서코에서 코스프레 섹스라니?! 이런 ㅁㅊ!! : 덧글 > 서코에서 코스프레 섹스라니?! 이런 ㅁㅊ!! : 트랙백 > 서코에서 코스프레 섹스라니?! 이런 ㅁㅊ!!
<drake_kr> 아, 우리는 여자가 없지
<passinger> 뭐 팁 적어놔야...다음번 버전업 하면서 자동완성 되버리면 필요 없어지는게 많아서....쓰다 쓰다 포기한...
<Seony> 뭐 그래도, APM 설치법이나, 맥용 타임머신 서버 구축하기 이런건 괜찮은거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<passinger> ㅎㅎ 아님 서프라이즈 하게 아이리스 관리법...이런걸...(먼산)
<drake_kr> 역시 위키관리 고등학생한테 부탁한게 정답인것 같습니다
<Seony> 고등학생요?
<drake_kr> 채연군이.. 고등학생 안 같아 보이긴 하지만 아직 고등학생입니다 -.-
<Seony> 아~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 채연군 중3때.. 첨봤을때 저보다 나이가 많은줄 알았어요
<Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 친구들 모아서 조금씩 작성해가고 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그래요?  대부분의 문서가 비었던데요
<Seony> 예를 들면, http://mwiki.ubuntu.or.kr/index.php/%ED%94%8C%EB%A0%88%EC%9D%B4_%EC%8A%A4%ED%85%8C%EC%9D%B4%EC%85%98  이런건 좀 무성의한거 같아요
<myobot> [링크 제목] 플레이 스테이션 - Ubuntu Korea Community Wiki
<drake_kr> 헐 그건 제가 작성하고 있는 문서인데....
<Seony> 헐 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 저는, 처음 그 문서를 봤을 때,
<Seony> 플레이 스테이션에 우분투를 설치한다는 문서인줄 알았거든요
<drake_kr> 일단 좀 무성의해도 괜찮다고 생각해요
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 리더님이 작성하신거니까 조용히 묻어가겠씁니다
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 그거 올린지 한시간도 안된건데요..
<passinger> .........
<drake_kr> DarkCircle: 이놈이 대문을 좀 고치기 힘들게 만들어놔서...
<drake_kr> 이쁘긴 한데.. 항목추가하기가 좀..
<Seony> height 값을 직접 넣어야하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> auto로 하면 제대로 안나올까요
<drake_kr> 해보면 되죠.... ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 린돌님 광주/전남 모임 계속 하고 계시나..
<passinger> 아닐꺼에요
<passinger> 린돌아저씨 수원으로 올라오셨음
<drake_kr> 헉
<drake_kr> 커뮤니티분들 수원에 많군요
<passinger> 뭐...위대한 S사가 거기있으니까요
<passinger> GDG도 수원이 따로 있어요
<drake_kr> 아 네이버에 부탁해서 간식을 준비하면 여성분들 참여가 좀 있으려나
<drake_kr> 네이버 PB 상품같은것
<passinger> 음....
<passinger> 갑자기 네이버 하니까 생각났는데
<passinger> 그 네이버 NEXT 초기에 서울 모 대학 이xx 교수님이 오픈소스 하신다고 우분투 커뮤니티 자주 오셨었는데 아직도 활동 하시나요?
<passinger> 죄송스럽게 이름이 생각이 안나는군요
<Seony> 닉네임은 기억 안나시구요?
<drake_kr> 음 혹시 지금 네이버 학장님이요?
<passinger> 검색중인데 안나오는군요
<drake_kr> 이민석교수님
<passinger> 아..네
<passinger> 맞아요
<drake_kr> 네 분도님 계실때 술 한잔 했죠
<passinger> 아하~
<drake_kr> 요즘 머 바쁘셔서..
<drake_kr> 저도 olc쪽에서 진행해서 수업 몇번 들었습니다 ㅋㅋ
<passinger> 흠...
<passinger> 자의로 부산에 내려왔지만 그런거 보면 확실히 서울서 학교를 다니는게 정답인거 같아요..기회도 많고 자료도 많고
<drake_kr> 영어를 쓰는 학교도 괜찮은것 같아요
<passinger> 그러려면 해외로!
<passinger> 해외대학 나오면 토익 점수따위는 받지 않아도 취직이 가능한...물론 그런 인재들은 전부 공부한대서 취직하시더라구요
<drake_kr> 훈련소 갔다가 훈련소에서 제대하는??
<passinger> 35살까지 안들어오면 그것도 면제되지 않나요;;
<drake_kr> 아아
<drake_kr> 일단 뭐 위키 허접하게 쓰는 이유가, '아 존나 허접하네 내가 고쳐줘야겠다'는 생각이 들게끔......
<passinger> 그럼 전 이만...이제 슬슬 놀러갈 시간이네요
<passinger> (__)
<drake_kr> :)
<autowiz> 미국인구가 3억 1천만 , 우리나라가 4천9백만 6배 정도 밖에 차이 안나는군요
<autowiz> 사람이 살지 않는 땅이 있다해도 , 우리나라는 인구 밀집도가 너무 높은거 같습니다. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 세계에서 손꼽히는 인구밀도를 가진 나라잖아요
<Seony> 지디넷 코리아는 마이크로소프트 클라우드 광고로 아주 도배가 되어있네요
<DarkCircle> 아니 왜 대문에 제 핑계를 - -) ...
<DarkCircle> 위키 허접하게 쓰면 그 한부분 때문에 전체 신빙성이 떨어져서 결국 나중에는 위키를 참고하라고 해도 아무도 안옵니다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 그리고 위키 프로바이더 임명을 했으면 위키 프로바이더가 discussion에 언급한 이슈에 대해 코멘트를 달든가 structure 에 대한 앞으로의 세부계획을 언급해야 하는데
<DarkCircle> 아무런 설계 계획 없이 ... http://imgur.com/FJO3HMw 이런식으로 대충대충 때우진 말아야죠
<myobot> [링크 제목] imgur: the simple image sharer
<DarkCircle> 뭔가 좀 한다길래 보고 사실 아무말도 안하려고 했는데 제 얘기가 나와서 한마디 합니다.
<DarkCircle> 퍼블릭이지만 전 정리하는 입장에서 꿇릴거 없고요.
<Seony> 저거 어느 페이지에 있는 거에요?
<DarkCircle> 메인에 있죠.
<Seony> 아~ 맨 아래로 내려갔군요
<DarkCircle> 제대로 된 분류 없이 마구잡이로 페이지를 만들으라는 식으론 컨텐츠 보강에 아무런 도움도 안됩니다.
<Seony> 안그래도 저 얘기 저도 하고싶었는데...
<Seony> 내용이 아무 것도 없더라구요
<DarkCircle> 게다가 페이지 안에 목차를 만드는게 아니라 링크를 만들어놨더군요.
<DarkCircle> 제가 왜 젠투 위키를 참조하라고 말씀을 드렸는지 ... 우분투 메인 멤버들 IRC에 상주하라고 하는지 아직도 이해를 못하시는듯.
<Seony> 예전에 컨택터 임명한 2명 상주하라고 했는데, 잘 안오더라구요
<DarkCircle> 언급한지 한달 지났는데 전혀 나아지는게 없고요. 저 구성을 4월 우분투 세미나 당일날에 만들었는데 하나도 바뀐게 없죠.
<DarkCircle> 컨택터 하나는 지금 건강 관리 때문에 못온다 치지만 한명은 잠시 보이더니 그 다음부턴 안보이더군요. ID 상주란게 무슨 의미인지 아직 모르나 ... 적어도 연락할 준비는 항상 하라는건데 .
<Seony> 초창기 작성된 몇몇 위키 제외하고는 제대로된 글이 없는거 같네요
<DarkCircle> 그쵸?
<DarkCircle> 전 개개인의 잘못을 지적하려는게 아닙니다. 애초에 그런 의도였으면 말을 안했죠
<DarkCircle> 그냥 위키에서 손 떼겠다거나.
<Seony> 못할 것 같으면 차라리 아예 안하는게 더 나은데 말이죠...
<DarkCircle> 위키가 망가져있으면 알아서 구성 잡고 하는게 정상 아닌가
<DarkCircle> beststone, 으아니!
<beststone> DarkCircle, ?
<DarkCircle> beststone, 짱돌옹 여긴 어떻게 오셨냐능~(~_~)~
<beststone> 어떻게 오긴요. 접속해서 왔죠.
<DarkCircle> 하여간 ... 위키에 모바일 뷰 모듈 적용하고 나서 한가지 제기한 문제가 뭐였냐면
<drake_kr> 음, DarkCircle 효율 중시도 좋은데 생각보다 일부러 허접하게 작성하는 사람은 그다지 없음
<drake_kr> 너무 잘 쓰려고 해서 문제가 됨..
<DarkCircle> 현재 위키 메인은 모바일 프렌들리가 하지 않다. 이걸 모바일 페이지에서도 볼 수 있게 페이지를 구성해야 한다.
<DarkCircle> 분명히 이렇게 말을 했는데
<DarkCircle> 모바일 페이지 모듈 적용했는데 거기서 뭐 더 필요하냐?
<DarkCircle> 이런식으로 나오면
<DarkCircle> 위키 안건드리겠다는 얘기죠.
<drake_kr> 흠, 모바일 프렌들리에 대한 내용을 모르는게 죄는 아닌데..
<DarkCircle> 솔직히 말해서 초기에 써니옹하고 드레이크 형님하고 저하고 거의 단 둘이서 페이지를 쫙 만들었
<DarkCircle> 단 둘이래 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 셋.
<DarkCircle> 는데 하여간 ...
<drake_kr> 모바일 프렌들리한 참고페이지라도 줘야지..
<drake_kr> '모바일 프렌들리하지 않는데 어떡해요' 라고 하면, '모바일 모듈 적용했음'으로 끝나는거지.
<drake_kr> 원하는걸 명확하게 제시해주었으면 합니다.
<DarkCircle> 굳이 참고 페이지를 안줘도 되겠다고 생각하는게 뭐냐면
<DarkCircle> 이미 적응형 웹을 알고 있는 상황인데
<DarkCircle> 그걸 굳이 디자인으로 시안을 제시할 이유는 없는거죠.
<DarkCircle> 위키를 모바일에서 한번 봤다고 하면
<DarkCircle> 깨진디자인이 이러이러하다는건 이미 다 알고 있는 상황이니.
<drake_kr> 음, 참고페이지가 필요할듯
<DarkCircle> 아뇨
<DarkCircle> 필요 없습니다. 리소스 낭비예요.
<drake_kr> '어떻게'에 대한 감이 안 오는뎅
<DarkCircle> '어떻게' 화면에 나타나야 할 지 이미 알고 있는 상황에서 모바일 모듈 적용한거 아닌가요?
<drake_kr> 아키텍트인 내가 혼란스러울 정도면 담당자는 전혀 감이 안 올거임
<DarkCircle> 아키텍트는 단순 기능 뿐만 아니라 기능까지 다 보는 입장이잖아요.
<DarkCircle> 구체적으로 화면구성이 이러이러하다 까지.
<DarkCircle> 기능까지 -> 디자인까지
<drake_kr> 모바일 모듈 적용해줬으면 좋겠다 <- 이게 요구사항이었고,
<drake_kr> 위키관리자는 그걸 적용했을 뿐이고
<drake_kr> wiki.gentoo.org 이쁘다 <- 이게 요구사항이었다면 알아서 했을낀데
<DarkCircle> 위키 관리자가 취할 액션의 범위는 어디까지예요?
<drake_kr> 위키 삭제 / 폐쇄까지 권한을 주었습니다.
<DarkCircle> 권한 부분은 그렇고요.
<DarkCircle> 위키 구성쪽으로는요.
<drake_kr> 권한만 줬는데요
<DarkCircle> 아니 그러니까 ... 각자가 맏은 일이 있잖아요. 누구는 어디 카테고리 담당 누구는 전체 카테고리 관리 및 분류 등등
<drake_kr> 의무가 필요하다면 주겠음
<drake_kr> 지금 채연이가 동호 데리고 작성해나가고 있는데, 그에 대한 관리를 이양한건데요
<DarkCircle> 나는 이 바운더리와 여기를 할테니 이 바운더리 이외의 질문은 내가 모르고 다른 사람에게 물어봐라
<DarkCircle> 이런식으로 뭔가 나갈 수 있는게 있으면 그나마 역할 충돌은 덜하죠.
<drake_kr> 그러니까, DarkCircle, 요점은 '위키가 모바일에서 안 이쁘다' 인거죠?
<DarkCircle> 심미적인 문제를 떠나서 접근성이 안좋죠 일단은.
<DarkCircle> 일단 제가 손대보려고 할까 싶었는데 위키 프로바이더가 하는게 맞기 때문에
<DarkCircle> 개인적으로도 요구했고 이 채널에도 일단 언급하긴 했습니다.
<DarkCircle> 왜 http://wiki.gentoo.org 여기를 참고하라고 했는지에 대한 이유가 거기에 있기도 하고요.
<myobot> [링크 제목] Gentoo Wiki
<DarkCircle> 정 건드릴 자신이 없으면 하다못해 토론에서라도 뭔가 계속 이야기가 나와야 하는데 제가 이슈를 정리한 부분을 빼면 문제를 어떻게 해결해나갈 것인가에 대한 이야기는 한줄도 안달려있죠.
<DarkCircle> http://mwiki.ubuntu.or.kr/index.php/%ED%86%A0%EB%A1%A0:%EB%8C%80%EB%AC%B8
<myobot> [링크 제목] 토론:대문 - Ubuntu Korea Community Wiki
<DarkCircle> 이런식으로요.
<drake_kr> 일단 내가 보기에는 어떤 부분을 어떻게 바꿔야 하는지 모르겠는게 가장 큰것 같음요
<DarkCircle> 구체적인 이슈는 6월 정기세미나때 언급하겠습니다. 그렇게 하는게 좋을 것 같네요. 사실 간단하게 처리할 수 있는건데 각자가 하는/할 수 있는 일의 범위가 어디까지인지 이게 명확하지도 않고 그냥 쓰고나면 내용을 어디까지 책임을 져야할지 이것도 구체적이지가 않으니까...
<drake_kr> 책임은 전부 내가 집니다.
<DarkCircle> 음 ... 그런 의미보단 어떤 내용을 작성했는데 내용이 좀 이상하다거나 근거가 부족하다
<DarkCircle> 라고 하면 일단 글에 대한 1차 책임은 작성자에게 있긴 합니다.
<DarkCircle> 그리고 2차 책임은 카테고리 분류 관리자죠.
<DarkCircle> 최종 책임은 드레이크 형님께 있을진 몰라도 최종 책임의 개입 시기는 글이 잘못되거나 무언가 아니다 싶은 시점이 발견되었을 때가 아닙니다.
<DarkCircle> 검토 과정을 거쳐서 아 이건 부적절하다, 새로 작성하든가 삭제하는게 바람직하다 그때 권한 개입이 이루어지는거고요 .
<DarkCircle> 단 여기서 한가지 잘못된 언급 내용이 있다면 "책임" 이라는 단어인데 ... 왜냐면 커뮤니티에는 어떤 강제적인 "책임" 이라는 개념은 없거든요.
<DarkCircle> 그런데 이 단어를 어떻게 부연 설명을 할것이냐면, 올바른 정보를 알아갈 클라이언트의 권리 이자 욕구를 채워주는데 최선을 다한다 라는 의미로서 "책임" 이란 키워드를 사용합니다.
<drake_kr> '책임'이라는거.. 참 어려움..
<drake_kr> 사실 도와주는 여러사람들을 직원 개념으로 부려먹는건 100% 아니라고 생각하기 때문에 항상 열심히 설득하는거고..
<drake_kr> 또한 연령대가 높은 분들보단 어린 친구들에게 부탁을 하고 있는 상황이라 무결성 보장이 힘든게 있긴 한데, 그 '어떻게 하면 좋겠다'라는건 우리들이 해야 할 일이고.. 거기서 DarkCircle아저씨는 좀 명확한 의미 전달을 하는게 좋을듯 싶음요
<iPhone^Seony> 강제로 시키는게 좋아요 ㅎㅎ
<iPhone^Seony> 너 이거 해
<drake_kr> 헐
<DarkCircle> PPT로 만들어서 6월 세미나 모임때 이야기를 하는게 좋을듯 합니다.
<DarkCircle> 일단
<DarkCircle> 와꾸는 제가 잡아주겠습니다.
<drake_kr> 소속은 Gnome Community로.
<DarkCircle> 뭐 그건 아무렇게나 하셔도 딱히 상관은 없 ..
<drake_kr> 우분투 너네 뭐하는거니? / 부제 : 이새끼들 똑바로 안하냐? 로 제목을 잡겠...
<DarkCircle> _-_;
<DarkCircle> 위키 관리 방향 제안이라고 하죠 ...
<iPhone^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> The suggestion of the way of managing wiki
<drake_kr> 음 얼마전 그런 글을 읽어서.. "일부러 최악수를 두면 아이디어가 나온다" <-
<DarkCircle> 어차피 지금 최악수 ~(_~_)~
<drake_kr> ㅇㅋ 40분 드림
<DarkCircle> 30분 주세욬
<DarkCircle> 어차피 그림만 보여주다 끝날건데 ...
<DarkCircle> 30분도 채울 수 있을지 의문임. 페이지는 많이 만들어두겠지만 페이지당 이야기는 1~2분 넘어갈거고 중요한 부분은 한페이지 뿐.
<DarkCircle> 아 그리고
<DarkCircle> 운영진은 필참 ...
<DarkCircle> ~(_~_)~
<drake_kr> Okay
<drake_kr> 오늘 저녁은 불짬뽕을 먹을까..
<drake_kr> 운영진중 서원님은 참석불가..
<DarkCircle> 넹
<DarkCircle> 불짬뽕은 신길동
<drake_kr> No Game No Life 잼네
<drake_kr> 암튼 DarkCircle 의견 땡큐
<autowiz> 닭 시켰습니다. 야호~~
<drake_kr>  닭
<drake_kr> 후라이드인가요?
<autowiz> 양념으로 먹었습니다.
<adorver1> so
#ubuntu-ko 2015-05-25
<autowiz> 모두들 좋은 하루 되고 계신가요??
<HolyKnight> 위처3 실행해두 바로 튕기네유.
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<autowiz> 왜 튕길까요?
<PotatoGim> 안녕하시렵니끄아~~
<HolyKnight> 위쳐3
<HolyKnight> 해보시니 어때유
<autowiz> 저는 아직 못해봤어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제가 어젠가 말씀드리지 않았었나요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제가 챗상에서 이런 표현 안쓰는데, 진짜 존나 재밌습니다.
<Seony> 루리웹에서는, 디아블로2랑 맞먹는 문명 이후 이런 게임 처음이라는 수준이에요
<Seony> 일상 생활이 안될 정도라네요
<PotatoGim> 크헝.. 돈만 좀 있으면 PC를 빠방한 녀석으로 사서 하고 싶은데...
<PotatoGim> 집에 TV도 없고..ㅜ
<Seony> 저는 엑박으로 하고있어요
<Seony> 피씨는 전기세 많이 나가서 왠만하면 겜 안하려구요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 은근 많이 먹지요
<Seony> 네.  일단 기본 파워서플라이부터 차이가 많아요..
<Seony> 엑박이나 플스 최대전력소모량이 120w에 불과하거든요..
<autowiz> 그런거 보면 참 신기한거 같아요
<autowiz> 결과물은 비슷한거 같은데
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 안비슷해요
<Seony> 이번에 나온 위쳐만 해도, 피씨판 그래픽이 어마어마하게 좋습니다
<autowiz> 더 좋은가요?
<Seony> 비교불가하죠
<autowiz> 피시판이 더 놓군요 ..  해상도가 다를려나요
<Seony> 솔직히, 이번 엑박판도 그래픽 진짜 좋거든요
<Seony> 해상도도 다르고, 프레임도 달라요
<PotatoGim> 최소 970은 되야 할만하다는 말이 있더라구요..
<Seony> 그 정도까진 아니에요..
<Seony> 암튼, 엑박판으로도 그래픽 진짜 감동스럽던데요..
<autowiz> 저는 GT240 으로 모든걸 다 해야하다보니
<Seony> 해가 지는 석양이 정말 놀랍습니다
<autowiz> 옵션은 그냥 최저로 ,, 그나마 돌아가는 게임만 겨우 돌려요
<Seony> 해 질 때 나뭇잎 사이로 비치는 그래픽이 정말 입이 벌어져요
<autowiz> 모니터는 30 , 27 , 29 이렇게 있는데 ㅋ
<Seony> 근데 이번 위쳐는, 그래픽보다 스토리에서 이미 짱 먹고 들어갔어요
<PotatoGim> 헉... 모니터 부자..
<autowiz> 부자는 무슨요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 24인치 하나로 버티는 저로서는...
<autowiz> 요즘은 27인치가 대세지요 . 중소기업껀 싸기도 하고
<autowiz> 저는 요즘 4k 모니터 살까 말까 고민중인데요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 4k 모니터들 요즘 나오는거 보면, 사이즈가 생각보단 많이 안크더라구요...
<autowiz> 3840 * 2880 인가
<PotatoGim> 오.. vim 4분할 이상 가능하겠네요;
<autowiz> 근데 사이즈가 문제라 27인치 일반 HD 가 ( 2560 * 1440 ) 인데 이것도 글자가 좀 작은 편에 속하거든요
<PotatoGim> 음... 30인치대로 키우면 어느 정도 볼만할까요?
<autowiz> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=3016381&cate=113947
<autowiz> 39 나  42 인치 많이 나가는거 같아요
<PotatoGim> 컥...
<PotatoGim> 와...
<PotatoGim> QHD가 가격이 상상을 초월하네요...
<autowiz> 메이져 제조사는 많이 비싸긴합니다.
<autowiz> 눈 건강 생각하면 모니터는 좀 좋은거 써야하는데
<autowiz> 몇몇 괜찮은 중소기업껀 쓸만한거 같아요.
<autowiz> 너무 저가 모니터는 사실 안쓰는게 좋을거 같아요
<PotatoGim> 으으...
<PotatoGim^Home> 오늘도 새벽에 패킷을 소비하네요...
<Demonion> ㅎㅇㅇ
<DarkCircle> 4k가 작다라
<DarkCircle> 그러면 뭐 5k 가든지 10k 가야죠 ㅇㅇ
<DarkCircle> 샘숭에서 예전에 10k 내놓지 않았던가 ...
<DarkCircle> 비싸서 양산을 잘 안하는거지 ...
<student> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> good morning
<autowiz> good afternoon
<HolyKnight> Hiyo
<autowiz> good to see you , samahui ~
<bluedusk> autowiz, hello?
<autowiz> yeah hello bluedusk.
<bluedusk> why you speak english ?
<autowiz> the reason .. why ...   you speak English .
#ubuntu-ko 2015-05-26
<jun__> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 제가 들어오자마자! ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> I need English teather ..
<bluedusk> i just say good moring. don't be misunderstanding
<bluedusk> Seony, 저 이제 출근 4일차에요.. 이직해서..
<Seony> 오 이직하셨군요
<Seony> 더 좋은데로 가신거죠?
<bluedusk> 네 어케 보니 그렇게
<bluedusk> 더 좋은곳은 아닌거 같아요..
<bluedusk> ..............
<jun__> .......
<autowiz> teacher ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 뭐 잘 적응 해봐야죠
<bluedusk> 아직 얼떨떨한데다가..
<autowiz> 지역은 서울이실거같고
<autowiz> 몇층이에요?
<bluedusk> 20층인데요?
<autowiz> 역시 층수 만으로도 뭔가 아우라가 느껴지는
<autowiz> 블더님 화이팅~~
<bluedusk> ... 답답해요 전에 쓰던 맥북에어도 반납하고 오고
<bluedusk> 새로 받은 놋붓은 메모리 4기가에..
<bluedusk> 메신져가 윈도우 용밖에 없어서 버박으로 윈도그도 띄어놔야 하고..
<autowiz> 저희는 놋북 메모리 1~2 기가 밖에 안줘요  PC 도 2~4 기가 zz
<autowiz> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 리눅용 메신저 하나 만드시면 ....  음...   ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 저 전에 쓰던 데탑이 메모리 8기가였는데 것도 적다고 막 징징대긴했었는데..
<bluedusk> 맥북에어도 8기가..
<autowiz> 저는 32기가도 모자라요
<autowiz> 풀 차버린다는 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 무엇보다 사람이 더 중요하지요
<autowiz> 거기 분들이랑은 친해지셨어요?
<bluedusk> 아뇨
<bluedusk> 100명이 조금 넘어서
<bluedusk> 임원들 이름외우는것도 힘드네요
<bluedusk> 안드로이드 어플을 네이티브 형식으로 리눅스에서 돌리는게 가능해요?
<samahui_ws> 안녕하세요~ 좋은 아침 입니다
<samahui_ws> 푹 쉬고 나왔더니 적응이 안되네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_ws> 이직하셧군요
<samahui_ws> 돌리는건 가능한데 버벅일걸요
<bluedusk> 아흠 여기서 쓰는 메신저가 윈도우, 안드로이드, 아이폰 밖에 지원을 안해서..
<bluedusk> 뭔가 해결책을 좀 찾아야 할거 같은데...ㅠㅠ
<samahui_ws> wine에서 못돌리나요?
<samahui_ws> 저희것도 윈도우용이라 윈도우 VM이나 VB 깔아서 썼었었죠... 그러다 지금은 윈도우 리눅스 다 지원하는 것으로다가 바뀌었죠
<samahui_ws> 아침먹고 회의하고 대충 이것저것 하다보면 오전은 살짜쿵 넘어가겠군요
<samahui_ws> 오늘도 잘들 넘겨버리세요... 월요일이 휴일인지라 일주일 금방 가겠네요
<bluedusk> 쩝.. 전에회사는 xmpp 지원하는 메신저여서 상관이 없었는데...
<autowiz> 정말 이번주는 후루룩 넘어갈거 같습니다. ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 15.04 kubuntu 를 깔아 쓰고 있는데요.. 이게 메모리를 겁나 쳐묵쳐묵 하네요??
<HolyKnight> http://gall.dcinside.com/board/view/?id=best&no=795680
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<jun__> 우분투 정기나눔행사 참석하려면 참가신청 해야하는거 있나요..?
<bluedusk> 그냥 오셔도 되지 않나요??
<jun__> 참석해본적이 없어서요;;;;
<jun__> 이번주에 시간이 되서 참석해보려고 합니다
<bluedusk> 저도 잘...;
<bluedusk> TaeheeJang,
<bluedusk> jun__, TaeheeJang << 이분께 여쭤보시면 될꺼에요.... 아마도???
<jun__> 네 감사합니다~
<jun__> 근데 귓말은 어떻게 하는건가요..;;;;  저 녹색 글을 써본적이 없네요'''
<TaeheeJang> 아 네 안녕하세요
<TaeheeJang> 이번주 토요일 1시부터 토즈 강남점에서 진행합니다!
<bluedusk> 그냥 말씀하셔도 될거 같은데요??
<jun__> 그러게요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 굳이 귓말을 하실필요가..=__=
<TaeheeJang> http://onoffmix.com/event/46945
<jun__> TaeheeJang 안녕하세요~
<bluedusk> TaeheeJang, 그럼 이번주 토요일에 여자분들도 많이 오시나요??!?!?
<TaeheeJang> 여기를 참고하시면 되구요, 네 호출은 그냥 채팅창에 이름을 쓰시면 됩니다 jun__ 님^^
<TaeheeJang> bluedusk 그건 장담을 못하겠습니다 ㅠㅠㅠ
<jun__> 블덕님 저로 인해서 남자 한명이 늘었다는점만 알려드릴수 있겠네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<TaeheeJang> 여자가 있어야 오시는군요! ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> ... 여자 없는 모임은 이제 그만좀...
<bluedusk> 전에 어느 결혼하신지 얼마 안된 모 민지님이 남자만 득실거리는 it 모임같은거 고만좀 다니라고 발표하셔서..
<jun__> .....
<jun__> 저도 어느순간 다시 IT계열 모임을 찾고 있네요
<jun__> 남자만 가득한 그곳;;;;ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 뭐 사는게 다 그런거죠
<bluedusk> 저도 이미 임자 있는 몸이지만
<bluedusk> 그 임자가 어딨는지 못찾았을뿐..
<jun__> ㅜㅜ
<PotatoGim> ...
<autowiz> 그 임자 제가 하면 안되네요? .... 쿨럭
<jun__> 숨겨왔던 나의 수줍은 마음모두////
<bluedusk> 남자 관심없는데요
<jun__> 많이 뜬금없었나요..??? ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 어느 드라마 였지요?
<jun__> 조인성 나왔던거 같은데요;;; 뭐였더라.?
<autowiz> 떠오를듯 말듯 ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 내이름은 김삼순 OST네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그럼 현빈인가요 꺄~~
<jun__> 요새 프로듀사 재미있다고 하던데... 궁금하네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 출근했지만 일은 안하네요
<bluedusk> 이러다가 또 짤릴듯.. ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> http://www.androidpub.com/index.php?mid=devfree&document_srl=2743544
<jun__> 저도 출근은 했지만... 업무외적인 것만 열심히 하고 있습니다... ㅎㅎ
<jun__> HolyKnight 님 이거 올린 사람이 아는 사람이신가요..???
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?!
<jun__> 안녕하세요~~~~
<ipeter> samahui_ws: 사마휘님!!!
<HolyKnight> jun__: 아뇨 펌임니당.
<ipeter> samahui_ws: 안녕하세요!?
<ipeter> jun__: 안녕하세요?!
<samahui_ws> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_ws> 오늘 정신이 없네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 벌써 점심시간이네요 즐거운 점심들 되세요~
<jun__> 우와... 진짜 오늘 덥네요
<jun__> 점심 먹고 오는데도... 너무 더워서 -_-;;;
<PotatoGim> 배까지 부르니까 졸리네요...
<ipeter> 우와.. 토드 모델러 얼마냐고 물어보니까.
<ipeter> 80만원이네요
<ipeter> 허허
<ipeter> 그냥 무료 워크벤치 궈궈
<autowiz> 사마휘님...
<autowiz> 맛점 하셨어요? ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 전 걍 점심 먹었어요 맛있는지도 몰겠고
<bluedusk> 제가 무슨일 하는지도 몰겠고
<autowiz> 아직 얼마 안되셨으니
<autowiz> 적응이 덜 되신거겠지요 뭐 ^^
<bluedusk> 이미
<bluedusk> 적응 포기
<bluedusk> 적응을 포기하게 만드는?
<jun__> 적응을 포기하게 만드는..?????
<DarkCircle> 웬지 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> 그냥 밭인줄 알았는데
<DarkCircle> 밭고랑 흙밑에 똥을 숨겨놓고 그걸 막 밟게 만드는 훼사에 들어가신듯 ㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 블덕옹 불쌍 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 아 Seony /
<DarkCircle> 혹시
<DarkCircle> 거기 채용 계획 없어요 ?ㅅ?
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 구인은 광고는 자주 나옵니다
<Seony> 지금도 이미 나와있어요
<DarkCircle> 굳이 시스템 쪽 말고도
<DarkCircle> 뭐 미들웨어든 백엔드든 ... 앱쪽이든
<DarkCircle> 봐야겠군요
<DarkCircle> 개나다로 갈까 싶었는데 거기도 개막장인가 싶어서 ...
<Seony> 아 그래요?
<DarkCircle> 네 뭐 ... 이직이라는게 연중 행사라는건 이 바닥 어딜 가든 비슷비슷한거 같은데
<DarkCircle> 회사에서 나가고 나면 으게 불안해지는거 같더라고요
<HolyKnight> @ww_code: 아아 지휘 통제실에서 알려드립니다.
<HolyKnight> 이번 석가 탄신일 이후 빨간날은 추석 전 까지 존재하지 않습니다
<HolyKnight> 다시한번 더 알려드립니다
<HolyKnight> 이번 석가탄신일 이후 빨간날은 추석 전까지 존재하지 않습니다.
<HolyKnight> 이상.
<Seony> 이제 제헌절 안노는 날인가봐요?
<DarkCircle> 네 안노는 날인지 좀 오래됐죠
<DarkCircle> MB때 폐지했음.
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요..
<DarkCircle> 근데 어차피 ... 제헌절 기념한다고 해봐야 ...
<DarkCircle> 이 나라가 헌법이 뭔지 모르는 사람들 투성인데 쉬든 안쉬든 개막장인건 마찬가지죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 모르는 사람 중 하나로서 부끄럽기 그지 없습니다...ㅜ
<DarkCircle> 저도 모르기 때문에 제헌절날 꿀단지를 받을 수 있는게 아니라 그냥 그러려니 합니다. ㅇㅇ
<DarkCircle> 그날 호박엿이라도 나오면 당장 쉬게 하라고 데모는 해줌 ㅇㅇ
<jun__> 전 잠시 리붓좀 하겠습니다~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 빅맥지수를 봐볼려고 하는데
<autowiz> 하와이는 미국평균 물가보다 비싸지 않나요?
<Seony> 비싸요
<HolyKnight> 관광지
<HolyKnight> 이걸로 다 설명됨
<bluedusk> DarkCircle, 어 소고기 안먹고 나가시는건가요?
<DarkCircle> 먹게 될지 안먹게 될지는 'ㅅ'a ...
<DarkCircle> 요새 린돌옹이 안보이심 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> .(먼산).
<bluedusk> 린도르사마
<bluedusk> 몰겟음
<bluedusk> DarkCircle, 이번주 나오시나요?
<bluedusk> 맥프로 레티나를 내돈으로 질러야 할거 같은데
<bluedusk> 델 new xps 13인치를 지를까 맥프로 레티나를 지를까 고민중인데
<matthew_kim> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> matthew_kim, 안녕하세요 (__)
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 으... VM 저장하던 디스크가 용량이 다 차버렸네요;
<PotatoGim> 뭐 이래 쓸데없는 VM만 쌓아놨는지...
<bluedusk> 오 좋군요
<autowiz> 저도 테스트 할때마다 vm 새로 만들다보니 vm 파일들만 수백기가에요 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> vm을 새로 만들다니 갑부시네요
<bluedusk> 전 하나 만들어서 스냅샷 찍어놓고 테스트 하고 ㅊ초기화하는데
<bluedusk> 역시 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 부럽네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 도리도리 저는 더스크님이 부럽지요. 이직도 하시고
<PotatoGim> 오피스용 윈도우가 제일 문제네요;
<PotatoGim> 아으...
<bluedusk> .....
<PotatoGim> 다른 것들은 어차피 많이 잡아도 10GiB 언더인데...
<bluedusk> 저 대신 여기 와서 일하실래요?
<bluedusk> 저 원복 하고 싶음
<PotatoGim> 오.. 바톤 터치 찬스
<PotatoGim> 갑자기 말씀이 없어지신...
<PotatoGim> 무언의 응답
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 처음이시라 그러실거에요 .. 익숙한것들에서 벗어나는 과정이라고 생각합니다.
<bluedusk> 일단
<autowiz> 시간이 지나면 또다시 익숙해 지지 않을까요?
<bluedusk> 밥값 따로 나가고
<bluedusk> 놋북은 맥북에어에서
<bluedusk> 델 이상한 레티튜드 뭐서기에 램 4기가로 바뀌고
<bluedusk> 모니터 3개에서
<bluedusk> 델꺼 모니터 17인치로 바뀌고
<bluedusk> 것도 4:3
<PotatoGim> ...
<bluedusk> 자격증 시험 보는것도 지원 안해준다고 그러고
<PotatoGim> 17인치는 인간적으로...
<autowiz> 17인치는 좀 별로네요 확.실.히.
<autowiz> 거기다른분들은 개인 모니터 사서 쓰는건가요?
<bluedusk> 아뇨 걍 쓰시는듯
<bluedusk> 개발자들도 많은거 같은데
<autowiz> 쉽게 이하기 안가는군요 17인치는 너무 작은거 같은데요
<bluedusk> http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=bsd&cs=04&sku=857-BBBE
<bluedusk> 19인치네요
<bluedusk> 어차피 각진 4:3이라는건
<bluedusk> ....
<autowiz> 1280-1024 면 ....  그래도 작은 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 거기다가 사무용 팬은 주면서 팬 꽂이는 안줘서
<bluedusk> 팬은 책상에 굴러다니고
<bluedusk> 멀티탭은 남는게 없어서 노트북 쓰는데 usb 허브는 쓸수가 없고
<bluedusk> 사내에 dhcp는 따로 돌리지 않아서 아이피는 할당받아서 고정으로 써야 하고...
<PotatoGim> ...
<bluedusk> .....
<PotatoGim> IT 불모지네요...
<bluedusk> it 회사일껄요?
<autowiz> 뭐 거기까지는 그럴 수 도 있다고 생각합니다. 멀티텝 하나 해봐야 얼마나 하겠습니까만은... 하나를 보면 열을 안다고. .. 다른 부분도 저런식이면
<autowiz> 정말 고민되시겠는데요.
<bluedusk> 뭐 이미 전 회사에서 욕은 있는대로 먹고 나온마당에
<bluedusk> 거기다가 능력있고 실력있는 사람 밑에서 일한다는건 행복한...듯?
<autowiz> 왜 또 욕은 먹고 나오셨어요? 인수인계 잘 안해주고 그만둔다고 하신건가요?
<bluedusk> 아뇨
<bluedusk> 잘 다니던 직장 그만둔? 뭐
<bluedusk> 그만둔다는데 어 잘됬다 어여 사라져라 라고 할줄알았는데..
<bluedusk> ............ 뭐 여튼 그랬..
<autowiz> 뭐 일단 지나간 일은 지나간 일이고...
<autowiz> 정 안되면 다시 돌아가시는 방법도 쿨럭...
<ipeter> 휴.,...
<ipeter> 회의끝나고 돌아왔습니다.
<autowiz> 하는데 까지는 해봐야지요..   다만 정말 정말 아니다 싶을땐 결단을 내리시는겁니다. 3개월 정도
<ipeter> 완전 업계가 다른데라서...ㅠ
<ipeter> 약간 멘붕이네요.
<autowiz> 피터님 하이요. 피터님도 최근에 이직하셔서 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 뭐 빨리 받아들기ㅗ
<ipeter> ê³ 
<ipeter> 열심히 해야겠죠.
<bluedusk> 어차피 수습 3개월에 2개월 지나서 정직원 여부 결정한다고 하는데
<bluedusk> 고민해봐야죠
<bluedusk> 근데 왜 autowiz 님은 이직 안하세요?
<autowiz> 마땅히 마음에 드는데가 없는데요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 제가 욕심이 너무 많은가봐요
<bluedusk> 역시 굇수분은 뭔가 다르군요
<autowiz> 동물이라는 말씀이신거죠? ㅠㅠㅠㅠ 아 눈물나
<PotatoGim> 우리 모두 동물이죠... 물론 저는 식물.
<bluedusk> ...굇수가 동물이였다니...
<autowiz> 같은 동물이라고 하시네요 ... 저는 그냥 유기물도 아니고 무생물이나 될렵니다.
<autowiz> 다이아몬드 같은...   ^_^
<PotatoGim> 캐럿이 매우 중요한 이슈가 되겠군요...
<HolyKnight> 영웅찡
<HolyKnight> 옥히에 댓글도 다시던데유
<pchero_work> 넵
<pchero_work> 옥히에 자주 들어가요
<autowiz> 옥히는 어떤여자인가요?
<pchero_work> autowiz okky.kr
<pchero_work> 구 okjsp.net
<pchero_work> 오케이 제이 에스피. 줄여서 옥히
<autowiz> 오피
<autowiz> 옼피
<PotatoGim> ,,,
<PotatoGim> OP?
<pchero_work> OMG...
<autowiz> 오피 == OP == 옵(irc) ??   !!   ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> ....
<bluedusk> 왜 it 사람들이 여자한테 인기 없냐면요
<bluedusk> 즈질개그를.. 아주
<pchero_work> ???? 헉
<bluedusk> 자기네들끼리만 이해할 수준으로 내뱉으니깐 그렇답니다
<pchero_work> 음.. 확실히.. -_-;;;
<autowiz> 냠...
<autowiz> 오늘은 좀 짜증 나는 날이네요 . . 책상을 확 다 뒤업어 버리고 싶은 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 뒤엎어 가 맞겠군요
<ipeter> 음..
<pchero_work> autowiz: 무슨 일 있으세요?
<autowiz> 뭐 일이야 항상 있는거 아니겠습니까 하하하
<autowiz> 제 기분이 나쁜 탓이겠지요 허허
<pchero_work> ;;;;
<pchero_work> 버그가... 잘 안잡히나요?
<autowiz> 뭐 그런  사소한건 아니구요 ㅎㅎ  괜찮아 지겠지요
<matthew_kim> 전 이만 나가보겠습니다 ㅎㅎ 안녕히계세요!
<bluedusk> 직장내에 존재하는 버그를 말씀하신거 같은데요...
<PotatoGim> 뜨끔
<autowiz> 버그라... 뭐 벌래같은 존재들이 있기는 하지요.
<PotatoGim> 뜨끔...
<HolyKnight> 버그와 오류의 차이가 뭔지 아시는 분
<PotatoGim> 잘못된 논리와 그 결과?
<autowiz> 뭐 비슷할때도 있는거 아닐까요?
<pchero_work> PotatoGim: 한표
<HolyKnight> 흠...
<autowiz> 생각지 못했던 논리적 결함들으로 문제가 생기는 부분을 버그라고 칭할 수 도 있지 않나 싶습니다만.
<HolyKnight> 글쿤유
<PotatoGim> 솔직히 말하자면.. 말장난에 가깝지 않나 싶어요..ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 허
<HolyKnight> 그렇다면
<HolyKnight> bug나 error나 별 차이가 없다는 건가유.
<PotatoGim> 말 가져다 붙이기 나름이다? ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 둘의 차이가 약간 모호하죠...
<pchero_work> 상황에 따라 에러/ 버그/ 오류 등등.. 혼용하고 사용해도 그다지 문제는 없으니까요.
<chobo> hi
<chobo> 안녕하세요
<chobo> nobody there?
<chobo> hi~~
<Work^Seony> 혹시 필립스 HUE 써보신 분 계신가요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-05-27
<jun__> 안녕하세요~
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_ws> 안녕하세요~~~
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<HolyKnight> 필립스?
<HolyKnight> 면도기인가유
<samahui_ws> 조명이요
<samahui_ws> 앱으로 조절도 되고 기능도 많고 재미있을거 같기는한데 필요는 못느껴서 사용해본적은 없네요. 한번 본적은 있어요... 가전박남회가서 봤던거 같네요
<Work^Seony> 네 공유기를 통해서 제어할 수 있는데요,
<Work^Seony> 색깔이나 조명 밝기, 위치 감지 등등 여러가지가 가능하죠...
<HolyKnight> 개발자의 경력에 따른 코드 https://medium.com/@webseanhickey/the-evolution-of-a-software-engineer-db854689243
<HolyKnight> 오 조명이군유.
<jun__> 조명마저 컨트롤이 되는 세상이군요;;;ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 와이파이에 앱까지 연결되죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그것도 그냥 일반 전구 소켓에 꽂아서 쓰고...
<jun__> 음... 전류를 컨트롤하는걸까요..???
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요...
<PotatoGim> 너무 덥네요...
<Seony> 벌써 그렇게 더워졌나요?
<jun__> 무지 더워요;;
<jun__> 오늘 서울이 31도라네요;;
<PotatoGim> 안그래도 더위에 약한데 이렇게 빨리 더워지니... 죽을 맛이네요;
<bluedusk> 저도 방금 밖에 나갔다 왔는데 진짜 짤 없네요
<PotatoGim> 아우... 죽을 것 같아요...
<jun__> 저도... 슬슬 외근 나가야하는데... 발이 안떨어집니다;;;
<PotatoGim> 윽... 진이 빠지시겠네요...;; 시원한 아이스 아메리카노 한잔으로 더위를 달래셔요~
<jun__> 캬~ 전화했더니 5시 30분까지 들어오라네요... 3시에서 밀린건데... 조금 덜 더운거 생각하면 좋아해야하는건지... 말아야 하는건지 모르겠네요
<jun__> 시원한 아메리카노!!!! 좋죠~ ㅎ
<jun__> 우와..   잠깐 우체국 갔다왔는데 전기구이통닭되는줄 알았어요;;;
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 오늘은 그냥 사무실에 콕 박혀있는게 장땡이군요...
<jun__> 5월말에 이런 폭염인데... 올 여름은 어떻게 살아야 할지 걱정이네요
<HolyKnight> @jjcorp_: COBOL엔지니어 모집 #일본취업 #해외취업 #도쿄취업 #IT취업 #COBOL엔지니어 일상생활이가능할정도의일본어를필요로합니다 jekim@jj-corp.jp,moon@jj-corp.jp pic.twitter.com/AggbBRIusp
<bluedusk> 코볼도 못하지만
<bluedusk> 일본어도 못해요
<HolyKnight> ㅠ
<samahui_ws> 나갔다 왔는데 진짜 찜통이군요
<imsu> 소프트웨어 감사 나왔네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 저만 안전빵! ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 헐
<imsu> 우분투네요 하고 지나감 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 감사가 예고도 없이 나왔나요??
<bluedusk> 어차피 전 놋북받을때 깔린 윈도그 멀티부팅으로 놔두고
<bluedusk> kubuntu 깔아 쓰긴 하는데..
<imsu> 네 그런가봐요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 걍 우분투네요 하고 지나가요??
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<bluedusk> 아니 감사 나온사람이 우분투를 알다니!!
<bluedusk> 말도 안되능!!
<bluedusk> imsu, 님 저도 이직햇어요..
<PotatoGim> 오오.. 원래 예고 한번은 해주는 것 같던데..
<bluedusk> 언넝 밥사주세요
<imsu> bluedusk: 네? 어디루요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 밥? ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 저도 사주세요...
<PotatoGim> 공짜라면 양잿물도 들이키는 한국인으로서...
<imsu> 다이어트 중인데 밥이라니;;; 생각만해도 침나오넹 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 저도 단식투쟁중이라 물만 마시고 있긴 하지만
<jun__> ㅎㅎㅎ 소프트웨어 감사라.... 전 아직 받아본적이 없어서;;
<PotatoGim> 투쟁이라시면 싸우는 대상이 누구?
<bluedusk> 글세요..
<bluedusk> 여기 점심값 안나와서 걍 밥안먹는거 뿐이에요
<jun__> 저희는 월급에 껴서 나오는데.. 분명히 명세서엔 식대라고 써있으나,, 연봉에선 껴서 나오는... 원래 그런가요..?
<bluedusk> 아뇨 안준데요
<jun__> 블덕님;;;; 본의아니게 단식투쟁을;;;
<bluedusk> 뭐 명세서 받아봐야 알겠죠?
<PotatoGim> 아...
<PotatoGim> 저희도 준님처럼 명세서에 껴서 나오더라구요..
<PotatoGim> 전형적인 편법인 듯..
<bluedusk> 일단 구두로 점심값은 안준다고 했는데
<bluedusk> 명세서에 껴서 나오면
<bluedusk> 이야기 해야죠
<samahui_ws> 보통 밥값따로 계산해주거나 식권주는거 아니면 명세서에 명시해서 나옵니다
<jun__> 저희 올해부터 뜬금없이 야근수당을 지급해가꾸 연봉이 도리어 깍인것처럼 나오더라구요;;;;
<bluedusk> 그거 저 전직장도 그렇더라구요
<bluedusk> 수당을 명시해서 기본급이 까이는
<bluedusk> 연봉은 그대로인데
<jun__> 마침 전세대출 관련되서 알아보다가;;; 연봉기준으로 대출금 측정되는 부분에서 뜬금없이 막혀버린;;
<bluedusk> 전 연봉기준으로 대출금
<jun__> 실제 수령액은 그대로인데.. 대출할때 많이 마이너스가 되더라구요;;;
<bluedusk> 안까던데요
<bluedusk> jun__, 얼마까지 된다셨어요?
<bluedusk> 전 농협에서 받았었는데 전세금 70% 까지 해주던데요
<bluedusk> 그래서 9100만원 대출 받았었어요
<jun__> 전 직장인 우대로 우리은행에서 2.5배까진 해준다고 하더라구요
<jun__> 근데 제 연봉이 적다보니;;;
<bluedusk> 그거 은행마다 달라요
<bluedusk> 다른 은행도 알아보세요
<bluedusk> 그리고 어차피 지금 금리가 바닥이라
<jun__> 음 그렇군요;;;
<bluedusk> 전세자금 대출은 별반 차이 없을꺼에요
<bluedusk> 금리가..
<jun__> 은행이 비슷하겠거니 해서 그만 마음 접었어요
<bluedusk> 아니에요 은행별로 기준이랑 다 다르더라구요
<bluedusk> 다시 알아보셔서 전세자금 대출
<bluedusk> 받으시면
<bluedusk> 저녁 쏘세요
<jun__> 그때 1~3%로 했던걸로 봤었어요
<jun__> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 블덕님 아메리카노 사드려야하는데 밥으로 업그레이드?
<jun__> 어찌보면 커피나 밥이나 비슷하겠네요
<bluedusk> 기승전 밥
<jun__> 역시 한국사람은 모든게 밥으로 끝나죠 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 술인가..?
<bluedusk> 여자 아닌가요?
<jun__> (//.//)
<jun__> 모임같은건 안가지시나요..???
<jun__> 쫄래쫄래 나가서 인사라도 드리고 싶은데;;;
<bluedusk> 저 숫기도 없고
<bluedusk> 수줍음도 많고
<bluedusk> 낯도 가리고
<bluedusk> 대인기피증에 폐쇄공포증에 광장공포증에
<jun__> 그정도면.... 이직이 불가능할정도 아닌가요..????
<bluedusk> 뭐 그런게 있는건 아니지만..
<bluedusk> ....(한국말은 끝까지 들으라고 하더라구요...)
<jun__> 아하!
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun__> 저는이만 물러나겠습니다~ 여의도로 슝~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 수고하세요~~~
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 블루 더스크님 글보고 깜놀했다가.. ㅋ
<bluedusk> http://www.huffingtonpost.kr/2015/05/27/story_n_7448304.html?ncid=fcbklnkkrhpmg00000001
<bluedusk> 걍 국정원을 해제하면 안되나요?
<samahui_ws> 저게 국정원만의 문제인가요. 윗대가리들 탁상공논의 결과물을 단편적으로 보여주는거죠
<samahui_ws> 생각없다고 자진납세한거네요
<samahui_ws> 그나저나 다리부상이 나아지지 않네요 에휴... 운동하고 싶군요
<pchero_work> 생각해볼만한 글이네요... http://okky.kr/article/280187
<samahui_ws> 리플이 와닫는군요. 스스로 못챙겨서 못받는부분도 있죠
<HolyKnight> http://www.itworld.co.kr/news/93626
<matthew_kim> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 안녕히들 살아 계시온지요 ?? ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<autowiz> 저도 공짜 노동좀 안하고 살고 싶습니다.
<autowiz> 어제는 정말 책상을 위아래를 뒤집어 놓고 지나가는사람들 다 보라고 전시라도 하고 싶었었네요.
<DarkCircle> 엔비댜는 진짜 욕을 좀 해야 ㅁㄴㅇㄹ
<DarkCircle> ..........................
<autowiz> 음... 왜요??
<autowiz> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 컴파일을 해서 올리는데 ...
<DarkCircle> 재부팅하고 나니 Segfault ...
<DarkCircle> 이딴 쓰레기를 릴리즈하다니 ㅡ,.ㅡ ..
<DarkCircle> 캬아아아아아앗!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<autowiz> 드라이버를 컴파일 하셨어요?
<Seony> http://media.daum.net/culture/others/newsview?newsid=20150527123507084&RIGHT_REPLY=R2
<DarkCircle> 그러면 컴파일해서 올리죠 'ㅅ'a ...
<DarkCircle> 어떻게 올릴까요 ?ㅅ?/
<autowiz> 비디오 드라이버는 바이너리가 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 아... 전에 서니님께 여쭤보고 싶었던게 생각이 났었는데
<autowiz>  또 기억 너머로 떠나버렸네요 ... 요즘 머리가 어떻게 됐나봐요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 진정 특약 처방이 필요한거 같습니다.
<Seony> 작업하다보니 벌써 이 시간이 됐네요
<Seony> 이번 주는 진짜로 게임하고, 해변가서 놀다 올 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 우와우와와와와와와와와와와와~~~~~
<autowiz> 부러워요~~~~
<Seony> 저번주에 게임하려고 휴가 2일 냈는데, 게임은 커녕 일만 했꺼든요 ㅎㅎ
<matthew_kim> 전 이만 나가볼게요 ㅎㅎ 안녕히계세요
<autowiz> 안녕히 가세요
<autowiz> 데굴데굴
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 오늘 하루도 즐거운 하루 되세요~~
<Seony> 넵 autowiz님은 좀 쉬시면서 하세요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 네 쉬다가 좀 전에 왔어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 좋은 아침입니다. 오늘도 덥겠군요
<autowiz> 여름 같은 날씨가 아니라 이젠 여름 입니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 라즈곤님   잘 지내시지요? ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 안녕하세요~~~
<samahui_ws> 그러게요 정말 여름입니다
<autowiz> 여름하면 .. 여름 하면 ...
<autowiz> summer 죠  ㅎㅎ 그렇습니다.
<samahui_ws> 이건... 전설의 레전드급 ... ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 그나저나 초여름에 벌써 이렇게 더우니... 올 여름은 폭염이겠군요
<samahui_ws> 후딱 휴가날짜 잡고 션한곳으로 놀러갈 계획 세워야겠어요
<autowiz> 올해 여름이 폭염이라는 말은 들었었던거 같습니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 저야 잘지넵니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 폭염중 폭염이에ㅔ요.
<razGon_MINILA> 저는 지금도 에어컨
<samahui_ws> 벌써 에어컨 인가요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 무지 더운가보군요..
<samahui_ws> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_MINILA> 예 폭염
<samahui_ws> 전국이 폭염입니다
<Work^Seony> 이 동네는 밤엔 살짝 쌀쌀한데, 날씨라는게 참 신기하네요...
<samahui_ws> 여기다 다행이 아직 밤에는 선선해요
<samahui_ws> 여기도
<samahui_ws> 하지만 낮에 징그럽게 덥죠
<Work^Seony> 흐... 올해는 날씨 때문에 다들 고생 좀 하시겠꾼요...
<autowiz> 서니님 거기도 4계절은 있죠? 그죠?
<autowiz> 한국은 낮에는 초여름 수준이고 밤엔 그냥 봄 정도 인거 같아요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-05-28
<Work^Seony> 4계절은 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 굳이 나누자면 있다고 말씀드릴 수 있지만, 온도차이는 별로 없거든요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<jun__> 안녕하세요~~
<ipeter> 혹시 여기 엑셀의 고수가 계신가요?
<ipeter> 일반 워드파일 표로 되어 있는 녓석을 드래그해서 엑셀에 띄우면 자동으로 셀에 들어가는데
<ipeter> 그런 워드파일이 여러개예요.
<ipeter> 그것을 하나의 엑셀 파일에 합칠 수 있나요?
<HolyKnight> 엥
<HolyKnight> 일괄 삽입?
<samahui_ws> 시트를 여러게 열어서 시트당 워드하나씩 넣으면 될듯한데요
<samahui_ws> 점심식사들 맛있게 하세요~
<samahui_ws> 밥먹고 올께요~
<HolyKnight> @bandobyul: 청소년들의 언어문제가 심각하다며 나랏님들이 직접 청소년들의 언어문제를 주제로 한 건전가요를 만들기로 했단다. 김태원씨가 곡을 쓴다는데, 곡이 좋고 방송에서 자주 틀어주면 히트할수도 있겠지. 하지만 청소년이 생각 없는 존재도 아닌데
<HolyKnight> @romanflare: 건전가요 상상만해도 정말 미쳐버릴 것 같다. 이것과 비슷한 맥락으로 얼마 전 상암에서 열린 드림콘서트에서 맥락없이 조영남이 튀어나와 '사노라면'을 부르는 모습도 무척 인상적이었다. '10대들을 위로한다'는 목적이었겠지. 누가? 어떻게?
<jun__> 인기가요 금연송도 손발이 오그라들던데..;; 어떤 곡이 나올지 기대는 되네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 으아아아아아
<jun__> 크아아아아!
<jun__> 덥네요;;;; PotatoGim님 무슨일이 있으신가요..?
<PotatoGim> 큭... 악센트에서 밀렸네요.
<PotatoGim> 더워서 재정신이 아닌가봐요...
<PotatoGim> 논문 제출 기간이 3일 남았는데 아직 1/3이 남았네요.
<PotatoGim> 가까운 대교를 찾아봐야겠어요...
<jun__> 에이~~~ 그러지 마세요~~`
<jun__> solaris에서 마운트 시켰을때 기본 /export/home으로 디렉터리 잡히는걸 /home으로 바로 잡히게는 할수 없나요..?
<DarkCircle> m.ddaily.co.kr/m/m_article.html?no=130822
<DarkCircle> http://m.ddaily.co.kr/m/m_article.html?no=130822
<DarkCircle> jun__ / ln -s /export/home /home
<jun__> 그냥 링크를 걸어주셨네요;;;ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> Seony: 써니님? 혹시 데이터베이스를 구축하다 거기에서 구축을 영어로 뭐라고 하면 좋을까요?
<ipeter> build 사용하면 될까요?
<Seony> 네 build 하셔도 될 거 같아요
<Seony> 보통 흔하게 set up 한다고도 하구요
<ipeter> 예예! 고맙습니다!
<ipeter> 직장에서 소프트웨어 신청해서
<ipeter> 하나 구매했어요.
<ipeter> workstation이요.
<ipeter> 리눅스 설치하려는데
<ipeter> 데비안하고 우분투중에서 뭐가 좋을까요?
<Seony> 우분투죠
<HolyKnight> http://www.dogdrip.net/ext_ilbe_data/dc/2015/5/27/5565c2e117382.jpg
<Seony> 데비안은 패키지 버전들이 심하게 낮아서 불편합니다
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅎ
<ipeter> 여기 학생분 한분이 데비안쓰는데 늠늠 이쁘더라구요.
<ipeter> 넹넹
<ipeter> 우분투 궈궈하겠습니다.
<Seony> 예쁜거야, 직접 바꿔가면서 설정하면 되는거죠...
<Seony> 데비안 unstable = ubuntu나 마찬가지라서 그럴거면 걍 우분투 쓰는게 나아요
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅎ
<ipeter> 넹넹
<ipeter> 예전에 workstation사용해보고
<ipeter> 너무너무 좋아서
<Seony> 데비안 stable은, 정책이 엄청나게 보수적인 배포판이라서, 패키지 버전들이 엄청나게 낮습니다..
<ipeter> (오라클 제품과는 상대가 안되는듯한)
<ipeter> 그냥 workstation사달라고 하니까 사주네요. =_= 좀 미안하긴 한데..
<ipeter> Seony: 네...그런게 또 있었군요.
<HolyKnight> 워크스테이션 소프트웨어인가요?
<ipeter> sp.
<ipeter> 네
<HolyKnight> 무슨 플그램인가여
<ipeter> vmware에서 나오는 소프트웨어입니다.
<ipeter> 가상화 기술이요.
<Seony> vmware workstation이겠죠...
<Seony> 그냥  workstation이 아니고..
<Seony> 근데 vmware workstation은 프로페셔널 버전을 사야 구입하는 의미가 있긴한데..
<ipeter> 프로버전도 있나요?
<Seony> 이전 버전까지 있었는데, 없어졌네요.
<Seony> 걍 나누지 않고 통합한거 같아요
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅎ
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 오늘은 왠지 곱창에 쏘주 한잔이 땡기는 목요일이네요;;;;
<pchero_work> ㅋ ㅑ..... 저도.. ㅠㅠ
<jun__> 문제는 곱창에 쏘주를 함께할 사람이 아무도 없어요 ㅜㅜ
<jun__> 팀 사람들은 다 퇴근하고.. 저만 남아 있는 상황
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<pchero_travel1> 안녕하세요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 여행 중이세요?
<pchero_travel1> 아니요. ^^;; 그냥 놋북 이름이에요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아~ ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> pchero_travel1, GTA 아직도 하세요?
<pchero_travel1> 넵 ^^;;;;
<pchero_travel1> 엔딩은 보고
<pchero_travel1> 온라인 가끔씩 하고 있어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 이번에 나온 위쳐3 꼭 해보세요.
<pchero_travel1> 오... 그정도 인가요?
<Work^Seony> 개인적으로 gta보다 훨씬 재밌구요,
<Work^Seony> 게임 커뮤니티에서도, 디아블로2랑 문명 이래로 이런 게임 처음이라는 수준이에요
<Work^Seony> 타임머신이 따로 없어요
<pchero_travel1> 헐.....
<pchero_travel1> 넵 @.@ 알겠습니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 정말 너무 재밌씁니다
<autowiz> 드디어 타임머신이 개발된건가요?
<autowiz> 반다이 남코 게임스에서 나온거군요
<autowiz> 위쳐1을 구할 수 있으면 1부터 순서대로 해보고 싶네요 1, 2, 3  ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 순서대로 안하셔도 되요
<Work^Seony> 오히려 위쳐1,2는 불편해서 재미가 없습니다
<autowiz> 그렇군요 .. ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-05-29
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz> 피터 임수 하이하이
<jun__> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> jun 님 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요
<jun__> 날 더운데 슬슬 몸보신 준비해야할것 같아요... 무슨 날씨가 30도가 훌쩍 넘는지;;;
<Work^Seony> 헐 그 정도에요?
<Work^Seony> 30도가 넘어요?
<jun__> 예~ 어제도 최고 31도라고 했어요
<jun__> 오늘은 몇도까지 올라갈지 모르겠네요
<jun__> 기상청 예상도 금일 15시에 30도일꺼라고 예상하고 있네요
<jun__> 아구.. 오늘은 육사로 외근가야하는데 -_-;;; 이리 더운 날씨네 ㅜㅜ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<jun__> 안녕하세요~~
<bluedusk> 헐 윸샤
<jun__> Seony님께서 추천하신 파이썬 공부할라구 인터넷으로 깔짝대다가 정식으로 해봐야지 하고 책을 샀는데;;;
<jun__> 얘가 안오네요;;;; 알라딘에서 결제하면 하루면 오는걸로 알고 있는데;;;
<jun__> 분명히 어제 오전에 결제했는데....ㅜㅜ
<jun__> 오후에는 외근나가야하는데;;; 주말에 볼 생각이었는데...ㅜㅜ 못받고 가는거 아닌가 모르겠네요
<imsu> autowiz: 피터는 뭐에영? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> ipeter님 말씀하시는 건가요? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Work^Seony: 안녕하세요 ^^
<Work^Seony> 하이
<imsu> Work^Seony: 어제 소프트웨어 감사떴는데 혼자 우분투 쓰고 있어서 안걸렸다능 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 오 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아예 들여다보지도 않았어?
<imsu> Work^Seony: 네 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 우분투에 설치된 버박 속에 불법 창문이 있을지도 모르는데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 내 컴퓨터가 어디냐고 물어보길래..
<imsu> 그런거 없다고 했어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun__> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 대박 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그럼 컴퓨터가 없으니까 검사를 안한거지, 우분투라서 안했다고하긴 좀 그렇잖아 ㅋㅋ
<jun__> 그 컴퓨터가 아닌거 같은데요;;;
<jun__> 윈도우에 내컴퓨터 아이콘을 말씀하시는거 아닌가요..??? ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아~
<Work^Seony> 그말이 그 말이었꾼요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 내 컴퓨터가 어디냐고 물어보면, 노틸러스에서 / 를 띄워주지 그랬어
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<jun__> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 아님 터미널을 열어주시는것도 괜찮았을거 같은데요?
<Work^Seony> 아 아니다.  터미널!
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 네 맞아요
<Work^Seony> 내 컴퓨터 찾으면 터미널 띄워주면 되는데
<jun__> 터미널도 좀 애매하면 tilda를 띄워줘서 투명한 배경과 글자를 보여주는것도.....
<imsu> Work^Seony: 일단 그네들이 들고온 불법 소프트웨어 검사 프로그램은 확장자가 exe라서;;
<Work^Seony> 그거야 당연히 알지.  놀려먹으라는 얘기야 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Work^Seony: 리눅스 모른데요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 우분투네요 하고 갔어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 님 리눅스 모르셈 그러지 그랬어 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 딱 한명이 지나가다가 우분투네요 그러더라구요
<imsu> 배경화면 보더니 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 배경화면만 보고 지나칠정도면,
<Work^Seony> 걍 윈도우 깔고, 바탕화면에 있는 아이콘들 다 없애버리고,
<Work^Seony> 배경화면을 우분투 테마로 바꾸면 걍 지나가겠꾸만
<jun__> 아하! 그런 방법이 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 옆에 사이드바는 스크린샷 찍어서 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 누군가 그런 방법을 쓰고 있지 않을까요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 귀찮고 불편해서 안할거 같은데
<imsu> 그런가 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 잠깐 그렇게 쓰란느게 아니라, 불시에 들이닥칠지 모르는 검문을 위해서 계속 그렇게 쓰면 불편하지
<jun__> 검문 떴다 싶으면 바탕화면 아이콘을 전부 어딘가 집어넣고 메뉴표시줄은 자동 숨김 해놓으면 되지 않을까요?
<imsu> 아니면 그렇게 하면 되겠네요 user를 하나 따로 만들어서
<imsu> 불시 검문시에는 user change ㅋㅋ
<jun__> 전 점심 먹고 오겠습니다~ 맛점하세요~
<Work^Seony> 그거 소용없을껄
<Work^Seony> 걔네들이 만든 소프트웨어 검사하는 프로그램이, 사용자 바꾼다고 못알아내겠어
<Work^Seony> 아마 레지스트리 뒤질텐데
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 암튼 재미난 일화중 하나가 되었네요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 님 그런것도 모르삼 시전했어야지 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 점심시간이 다가왔군요 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> @crmcreme: 새덕후님들 도움! 회사 앞 까치가 요새 계속 회사 동료 하나를 매일 공격하는데, 아마 새끼 깐 거 아닐까 싶지만 유독 이 사람만 주시하고 공격하네요; 매일 당하니 이 사람도 이제 인내심의 한계라 사살하러 갈 거 같은데 어찌하면 공격을 멈출 수 있나요;
<imsu> ???
<imsu> 까치가 사람을 공격한다고용?
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅇ
<HolyKnight> @crmcreme: 일주일째 당했는데 출근 안할 수도 없고.. 자전거 타고 오는데 다른 자전거 스킵하고 이 친구만 공격해요. 물론 덩치가 꽤 크긴 하지만; 천천히 와보고 내려서 끌바도 해보고 무채색 옷도 입어보고 다 해도 매일 공격함..
<HolyKnight> @iruaa: <감기>보셨습니까, 명언이 나오죠
<HolyKnight> "서울로 갑시다 서울로 가서 감염자를 만들어야 정부가 대책을 만들어줄겁니다"
<HolyKnight> 희대의 명언임
<imsu> 새끼를 깐건 뭐에요?
<imsu> 아~ 새끼 보호?
<HolyKnight> 네
<HolyKnight> 아마도요
<DarkCircle> 까치...가 사람도 공격하긴 하죠. 경찰서에 신고해서 수렵꾼 데려와서 총으로 사살하는 수밖에 없음. 까치는 닭 처럼 잡아서 가둬놓고 키울 수 있는 그런 류의 동물이 아니다보니 ..
<bluedusk> DarkCircle, 옹
<bluedusk> 소식 들었어요?
<bluedusk> 사달라는 소고기는 안사주고 민속촌 가서 점토를 만지작 거리는 역적!!
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> -ㅅ- 고릉
<DarkCircle> 민속촌에가서 거지 알바나 해오시라고 해야 (...)
<bluedusk> DarkCircle, 그러게요 낼 모임 나오시나요?
<DarkCircle> 내일 (...)
<DarkCircle> 일해야 해서 +ㅅ+/
<bluedusk> 오
<DarkCircle> 못나가용 /-ㅠ-/
<bluedusk> 저도 일하고 싶어요
<bluedusk> 일자리 소개좀
<bluedusk> 저 기반 인프라 만드느거랑
<bluedusk> 자동화 설치 나 가상화
<bluedusk> 잘할수 있..
<bluedusk> 지만 DarkCircle 옹이 더 잘하겠네요
<DarkCircle> ... 는 전 그런건 못하는데 이미 되어 있는곳에서 열심히 개발질만 하고 있죠 (-0-);;
<bluedusk> ....... 난 무쓸모 잉여 산소 convert to 이산화탄소 인듯
<bluedusk> -ㅅ-
<bluedusk> 저 개발도 스크립으로 깔작거리는정도는 개발이 아닌가..
<bluedusk> 하아...
<ehem> 여러분의 직장에서 현재 하는 작업이 무었인가요?
<ehem> 그리고 프로그래밍 하신지 얼마나 되셨나요?
<HolyKnight> ehem: 프로그래밍 경력 무입니다. ㅠ
<HolyKnight> 시스템 운영입니다.
<matthew_kim> 안녕하세요!
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> mattew를 줄이지않고 그대로 쓰시는걸 보니, 교회다니시나보군요 ㅎㅎ
<matthew_kim> 아, 네 ㅎㅎ 맞습니다
<Seony> 철자가 길다보니 대부분 matt으로 많이 쓰죠 ㅎㅎ
<matthew_kim> ㅎㅎ 네
<pchero_work> Where the hell is matt? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlfKdbWwruY
<matthew_kim> 예전에 visa카드 광고? 같네요 ㅎ
<pchero_work> 이게 원본이에요. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<matthew_kim> 아아 그렇군요!
<matthew_kim> 와.. 저런 무중력 공간은 어떻게 만들지 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> http://blog.daum.net/_blog/BlogTypeView.do?blogid=0IQ4u&articleno=7683165&categoryId=107161&regdt=20111028115754
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~~~
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<matthew_kim> 아이고 링크까지 ^^;; 감사합니다
<matthew_kim> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<ghg_> 안녕하세요 세미나 전날이라 irc 들어왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 블더님 안녕하세요~~~~~~~~
<bluedusk> autowiz, 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 새로 옮긴 직장에서 오늘 노예계약서 작성했습니다.
<bluedusk> 하지만 그돈이 그돈인거 같네요
<autowiz> 저녁은 드셨어요?
<bluedusk> 네
<bluedusk> 누군가 사줘서 먹었습니다.
<autowiz> 여자?
<bluedusk> -_-?
<bluedusk> 회사 사람이겠죠?
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 여자라는건 define 되어있지 않네요
<autowiz> 전체 직원은 몇명이나 되요?
<bluedusk> compile 해봤자 에러 날듯
<bluedusk> 100명 좀 넘는거 같아요
<autowiz> 나름 좀 체계는 잡혀 있겠네요
<bluedusk> 쓰잘데기 없는 부분만 그런듯해서 좀 짜증나는감이 없잖아 있는데요
<autowiz> 일단은 정 붙일려고 노력은 해봐야 지요
<bluedusk> 오시게요?
<autowiz> 영 아니다 싶으면 그만두는거고.
<autowiz> 저랑 스왑 하실려는건 아니지요? ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 인사쪽은 넘 빡빡하게 돌아가는거 같고
<bluedusk> 정작 제가 업무 하는 부서는 체계가 하나도 안잡힌듯한..
<bluedusk> 일주일 넘도록 업무 관련 메일을 참조로 받아본적이 없어요
<bluedusk> 이야기 들어보면 계속 뭔가 이슈가 있는데
<bluedusk> 누가 정리 하는것 같지도 않고
<autowiz> 누군간 하고 있을지도 모르지요
<bluedusk> 누군가 머리속에다가 하고 있는거 같아서
<bluedusk> 짜증나에ㅛ
<autowiz> 좀 별로내요 그건
<autowiz> 일을 시스템으로 해야지 . 임기응변식으로 하면 아래쪽 사람들은 무진장 피곤할거 같은데요
<bluedusk> 그 시스템으로 잡혀 있는걸 좀 보고 배우고 경험하려고 왔는데
<bluedusk> 이건 뭐 분위기 봐서
<bluedusk> 제가 만들어야 할판
<bluedusk> 아 물론 제가 일하기 위해서지만
<bluedusk> 아니 근데 그럴거면
<bluedusk> 전직장을 미쳤다고 그만두나요..
<bluedusk> 전직장에서는 진짜 거짓말 좀 보태서 걍 제가 다 만들어서 시스템 구성할수 있는데
<autowiz> 다시 돌아가시는건가요 ㅎㅎ .  직접 만든다는것도 나름 매력은 있는데
<autowiz> 귀찮고 힘들고 그런거 같아요
<bluedusk> 직접 만들다 힘들고 지쳐서
<bluedusk> 만들어진곳을 경험해보고 싶은 욕심에 나온건데요
<autowiz> 아직 들어가신지 얼마 안됐으니 좀더 지내보시면서 관찰 해보세요 ㅎㅎ
<ghg_> ㅠㅠ 내일 세미나 세션 준비하고있는데 떨리네요 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> LinDol, 사마 내일 세션 나오시나요?
<autowiz> 포럼 공지사항에 이름만 있으니 닉넴이랑 매치가 안되는군요 ㅎㅎ
<LinDol> bluedusk, 세션이라뇨?
<LinDol> autowiz, 안녕하세요 :)
<LinDol> bluedusk, 안녕하세요 센빠이 :)
<autowiz> 린돌님 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아마 린돌님 들어오시지마자
<autowiz> ghg 님이 말씀하셔서 헛갈리신듯
<bluedusk> LinDol, 낼 모임 오시냐구요
<bluedusk> 맨날 소고기 사준다고 하고 민속촌 가서
<bluedusk> 점토 가지고 놀지 말구요
<bluedusk> 엉엉
<bluedusk> DarkCircle,
<bluedusk>  /소환 DarkCircle
<bluedusk> 아 소환안되는건가..
<DarkCircle> 점토 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> DarkCircle, 언넝 갈궈요 소고기 사달라고
<LinDol> ㅠ.ㅠ
<LinDol> 시간이 내일은 여친님과 있는 관계로
<LinDol> =33
<DarkCircle> -=3 =3 =3
<bluedusk> 헐
<LinDol> 지금 시간 되시면
<bluedusk> 여친
<bluedusk> 배신쟈
<LinDol> 중앙문쪽으로 오시죵 =3
<bluedusk> -_-
<bluedusk> 저 회사 때려쳐서
<bluedusk> 그동네 갈일없음
<bluedusk> ㅃㅃ
<LinDol> 왜여!!!!
<bluedusk> 우리의 인연은 여기까지인듯
<LinDol> -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 서울에서 여기로 넘어올 기세 ㅁㄴㅇㄹ
<bluedusk> -_-?
<LinDol> bluedusk, 퍽퍽
<bluedusk> 아니 회사 그만두는게 이유가 있음?
<bluedusk> 너무하시네요
<bluedusk> 회사 그만둔사람을 때리다니
<LinDol> 저도 얼마전에 크게 그만 두고 싶었었지만
<LinDol> ㅠ.ㅠ
<LinDol> 그만 둘뻔했죵
<bluedusk> 얼마전에 크게 그만두고
<bluedusk> 구글 갔어야죠
<bluedusk> 능력자 린도르사마
<bluedusk> ㅉㅉ
<LinDol> 알고리즘 문제 하나 제대로 못푸는데
<LinDol> 어찌 구글 가나여
<LinDol> 센빠이 ㅠ.ㅠ
<LinDol> 빨래나 널어야겠네여
<LinDol> ㅋㅋ
<LinDol> 그나저나
<LinDol> 혹시
<LinDol> 앱 아이콘 어찌 만드는지 아시나요 센빠이 ㅠㅠ
<LinDol> 구글 계정 드록비
<bluedusk> -_-?
<LinDol> 입금하고
<bluedusk> 전 개발자도 아니고
<LinDol> 다 했는데 -ㅅ-
<LinDol> 앱 아이콘이 없어서 업로드를 못하고 잇.. -ㅅ-
<bluedusk> 앱아이콘을 어케 만드는지도 모르고
<bluedusk> 구글신에게 물어봐요
<bluedusk> 구글신님 님꺼 아이콘 어케 만드나요?
<autowiz> 아이콘 사이즈에 따라 뭐 어쩌고 저쩌고 하던데 저도 잘 몰라요
<bluedusk> how do i make google app icon?
<bluedusk> autowiz, 언넝 퇴근하세요
<LinDol> autowiz, 네 그게 생각보다 준비할께 많더라고요.
<bluedusk> 저처럼 사무실에 앉아서
<bluedusk> 노시면 곤란함
<LinDol> -ㅅ-
<autowiz> 헐 어떻게 아셨지
<LinDol> 회사 그만 두셨다면서
<LinDol> 사무실에서 노시다니
<bluedusk> -_-?
<LinDol> ㄷㄷ
<LinDol> 역시 센빠이!!!
<bluedusk> 예전 회사 다닐때
<autowiz> 블더님은 능력자시라 다른회사 들어가셨지요
<bluedusk> 처럼 이라고 알아서 필터를
<bluedusk> 헐
<LinDol> 역시..
<LinDol> 우왕ㅋ굳ㅋ
<bluedusk> 저 다른 회사 들어간건가요?
<LinDol> 쩔쩔!!!
<bluedusk> 그래봤자 LinDol 님 연봉 절반임
<autowiz> 차이나 타운 떳길래 보고 있어요. 개봉했을때 영화관 가서 보고싶었는데
<autowiz> 못가가지고
<autowiz> 저는 1/3
<bluedusk> LinDol, 님 한분기동안 벌돈을 전 일년에 걸쳐서 번다죠.. >>ㅑ
<bluedusk> 구라쟁이 autowiz 님 ^3 일꺼면서
<autowiz> 방화벽 같은거 만드는 개발자
<autowiz> 연봉을 얼마나 받아야 할까요
<bluedusk> 전 못만듬
<bluedusk> 하긴 웹 인터페이스 짜서
<bluedusk> iptable로
<bluedusk> 아님 freebsd에 pf 로
<bluedusk> 아님
<bluedusk> 몰겠음 저 머리 아파서 먼저 들어갈께요
<bluedusk> LinDol, 님 낼 비온다던데 여친님이랑 데이트 잘하세요
<autowiz> 편안한 주말 되세요~~
<bluedusk> autowiz, 어차피 주말도 나와야 해요
<autowiz> 저도 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> centos changenote 작성해달라는데
<bluedusk> 귀찮아서 미루고 안하고 있다가
<bluedusk> network guied 문서 보고 맨붕하고 걍
<DarkCircle> changenote라니 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<bluedusk> 집에 갈래요
<DarkCircle> ....
<bluedusk> DarkCircle, 어디 만들어둔 문서 있는데 알아요?
<DarkCircle> 왜 굳이 그런걸 ~(~_~)~
<DarkCircle> 사이트 가면 다 있지 않나요 ?ㅅ?
<bluedusk> 왜 굳이 그런걸 자기가 직접 하기 귀찮으니
<DarkCircle> 걍 대충 영어로 보지 뭘 그런걸 한글로 번역을 =3
<bluedusk> DarkCircle, 뭐 그렇긴 한데 full note가 아닌 요약 정리본
<bluedusk> DarkCircle, 전 걍 대충 영어로 보는데요
<DarkCircle> 서버를 상거래 호갱님하들한테 뿌릴거도 아니고 ..
<bluedusk> 링크도 던져줬는데
<bluedusk> 뭐 내부 교육자료로 쓸듯한 필이에요
<DarkCircle> 그건 영어로 대충 (...)
<bluedusk> 이전 직장에서도 안했던짓을
<bluedusk> ....
<DarkCircle> 근데 굳이 뭐 ChangeLog 봐바야
<autowiz> 어 다크서클님 오셨다
<bluedusk> change log는 아니고
<DarkCircle> 개발쪽 하는거 아니면 그다지 필요가 없을텐데요
<bluedusk> 말그대로 운영하는데 뭐가 바뀐건제
<bluedusk> systemd로 바뀌면서 바뀐게 많잖아요
<bluedusk> 그거 요약정리 해달라는거죠
<DarkCircle> 뭐 바뀐건 있는데
<autowiz> release note 를 change note 로 이름만 바꾸면 안되네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 안되나요?
<DarkCircle> 그건 개인이 알아서 배워야죠 (-0-)
<DarkCircle> Systemd 핸드북을 다 쓰란 얘긴데
<bluedusk> DarkCircle, 그걸 귀찮으니 알아서 알려달라는거죠
<DarkCircle> 이건 바보같은 짓.
<bluedusk> DarkCircle, 원래 회사 다니면 까라면 까는..
<bluedusk> 근데 이전직장에서도 안했을짓을 하고 있으니
<bluedusk> 뭔짓인가 싶기도 하고
<DarkCircle> systemd 는 SystemD도 아니고 system-d도 아니고 system d  도 아니고 that is just systemd.
<autowiz> 생각하기 나름이지만 , 소소한일 하나하나 바뀌는건 어쩔 수 없어요.
<DarkCircle> systemd는 널리고 널린게 메뉴얼이지만
<DarkCircle> 정말 손대기가 뭐 같은 놈이긴 함 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 근데 그걸 케이스바이케이스로 다 쓰라는건
<DarkCircle> 그냥 너 이거 쓰다가 나가
<DarkCircle> 이 얘기랑 비슷.
<bluedusk> 일단 어느정도 만들어달라는건지
<autowiz> 계속 손대다 보면 익숙해 질 수 도 있을거같아요
<bluedusk> 몰겠어서
<bluedusk> 것도 좀 고민이고
<autowiz> 한장 혹은 두장정도
<DarkCircle> 네 그냥 대충 손대고 익숙한 수준까지만
<bluedusk> 일단 전 이만 들어가볼께요
<DarkCircle>  /etc/systemd/system에 스크립트 넣어주는거 정도?
<autowiz> 죄송합니다.
<DarkCircle> 사실 systemd는 음 이곳저곳 좀 파야 하긴 한데 ...
<DarkCircle> 귀찮아서 (...)
<DarkCircle>  =3
<LinDol> 빨래 다널었.. -ㅅ-
<LinDol> 다들 좋은 꿈 꾸시라옹 +_+
<autowiz> 린돌님 제 꿈에 오시는건가요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 아 생각코보니 써니옹 새벽 3~4시쯤이나 돼야 들어오시겠근영 'ㅅ'
<autowiz> 아마도 그러실거 같아요
<matthew_kim> 저는 이만 나가보겠습니다. 안녕히계세요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> bluedusk 님은 린돌한테 무슨 선배에요? 학교?
#ubuntu-ko 2015-05-30
<autowiz> 스포츠 중에  v 로 시작하는게 뭐가 있을까요?
<jun__> 안녕하세요~ 즐거운(?) 주말입니다~
<jun__> TaeheeJang님 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<jun__> 오늘 세미나 참석 못할꺼 같아요
<jun__> 일하는중이ㅏㄹ;;
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> OS 부팅할때 systemd 를 쓰는경우 서비스들이 병렬 스타팅 되니까 기존의
<autowiz> 라인 스크롤 업 방식이 아니라 ncurse 같은걸로 text 방식인데 바둑판 처럼 타일을 만들어놓고 서비스 시작 , 시작중 , 시작됨 으로 표시해보면
<autowiz> 사방 팔방에서 반짝 반짝 거리면서 부팅되는게 보이지 않을까 싶습니다. 아직 아는게 별로 없어서 당장 만들지는 못하겠는데 한번 만들어보고 싶습니다.
<autowiz> 어짜피 부팅되는 속도는 똑같거나 느릴텐데 ... 저는 왜자꾸 저런 대로만 관심이 갈까요 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 오.. 그것도 괜찮네요. 의존성 있는 녀석들을 묶어서 표현할 방법도 고민해봐야겠네요.
<autowiz> 살포시 테두리를 치는 방법도 있겠네요
<autowiz> rpg 게임 스킬트리 처럼
<PotatoGim> 서비스 유닛이 많으면 좀 눈이 아프지 않을까요? ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 뭐 부팅하는 잠깐 때문에 그 노력을 하는것도 웃기지만서두 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 재미죠 재미 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 하긴 세상사 대부분의 일은 재미로 하는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> @cailia: http://clien.net/cs2/bbs/board.php?bo_table=park&wr_id=38201263
<HolyKnight> 사스가 "갑님이 대충 일을 시키면 을놈은 찰떡같이 알아먹고 시킨일을 해내야지!"
<HolyKnight> 라는 글이 당당히 올라오는 클리앙...
<PotatoGim> 워.. 저걸 당연하게 생각하는게 신기하네요..
<PotatoGim> 뭔 멘탈이지 대체;
<autowiz> 기회가 되면 제가 저 멘탈 해부를 한번 해보겠습니다.
<PotatoGim> 바이러스 보균자일 수도 있는데 거짓말로 입국 심사를 통과하다니..
<PotatoGim> 저 정도면 생화학 테러리스트네요;;
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<monos> autowiz: 님 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 네 안녕하세요
<monos> autowiz: 제가 요즘 일하면서 컴퓨터 쓸려고 하는데요
<monos> 노트북은 너무 크고 무겁고 오래 못쓰는데요
<monos> 그래서 테블릿을 생각했는데요
<monos> 주 사용 용도는 액셀만 잘돌릴수 있는거면 되는데요
<monos> 액셀을 쓸려니 키보드가 문제라서요
<monos> 혹시 테블릿중에 액셀 잘돌아가고 테블릿 아시나요?
<monos> 서피스 3나온거 보니 키보드 까지 하니깐 80만원 넘어서 너무 부담되어서 다른거 찾아보니 영 못찾겠네요
<autowiz> 블루투스 키보드 를 가지고 다니는건 어떠실까요?
<monos> 그거도 괜찮을거 같은데 블루투스는 충전해서 사용해야 되죠?
<autowiz> 그렇지요
<monos> 안드로이드 액셀만 잘되고 싼거 사서 블루투스 키보드 사고 그렇게 쓰는거도 생각해봐야 겠네요
<monos> autowiz: 님 혹시 액셀 잘 쓰세요?
<autowiz> 뭐 함수 이것저것 쓰고 그정도만 해요
<monos> 서식정도만 제대로 쓰고 싶은데 인터넷 강좌로 조금식 공부하고 있는데요
<monos> 3번행이랑 4번행 두개를 합치고 싶은데
<monos> 아무리 찾아봐도 모르겠네요
<monos> http://www.todayhumor.co.kr/board/view.php?table=computer&no=211418
<monos> 이런식으로 행을 합치고 싶은데요 아무리 찾아봐도 잘 모르겠네요
<autowiz> 네 합친게 아니라 크기를 늘리고 내용은 새로 입력해야 합니다. 다만
<autowiz> 행바꿈 기능을 이용해서 한 셀에 여러 줄을 넣는거지요
<monos> 행높이는 늘렸는데요
<monos> 행 크기 높이는 늘렸는데 한행에 한줄 글만 쓸수 있네요 ㅠ_ㅠ
<monos> 워드보다 너무 어렵네요
<autowiz> alt+enter 해보셨어요?
<monos> 오
<monos> 고마워요
<monos> 이제 작업할수 있겠네요
<monos> 너무 감사합니다.
<autowiz> 셀 서식에 줄바꿈 옵션이 있기는 한데 . alt+enter 치면 자동으로 켜질꺼에요
<monos> 고마워요
<monos> autowiz: 님 최고에요
<ipeter_> 휴
<ipeter_> 안녕하세요
<ipeter_> 혹시 mongoDB 써보신분 계신가요?
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<ipeter_> ??
<ipeter_> HolyKnight: 써보신적 있나요?
<HolyKnight> 안타까지만.....
<HolyKnight> 없어유
#ubuntu-ko 2015-05-31
<autowiz_> http://dapory.blog.me/220373702871
<autowiz_> 피자 비빔면 먹고 싶어효~~ ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<LinDol> 안녕하세요 :)
<autowiz_> 린돌 사마 안녕하세요
<LinDol> :)
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세유~~
<PotatoGim> ipeter: 네 써봤어요~
<PotatoGim> 늦었나...
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<PotatoGim> 예압. 헬로 맨.
<PotatoGim> ipeter_: 몽구디비는 어인 일로 그러셔요??
<PotatoGim> ipeter_: 혹시 로그 서버?
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz_> 안뇽하세요~
<HolyKnight> @sub_plot: 미국 사장과 한국 사장이 회사 직원의 충성심을 대결하기로 했다. 먼저 미국 회사 사장이 직원을 불러 말했다 "자네는 메르스 의심 진단을 받았지만 중국으로 출장을 가게" 그러자 직원이 울며 말했다 "사장님 왜 이러십니까 제게는 처와 자식이 있습니다."
<HolyKnight> @sub_plot: 이번에는 한국 사장이 직원을 불렀다 "자네는 메르스 의심 진단을 받았으니 출장은 취소하고 쉬게" 이 말에 직원은 여권을 쥐고 공항으로 달려가려 했다. 미국 사장이 놀라 옷자락을 잡았지만 직원은 이를 뿌리치고 말했다 "놓아라 내게는 처와 자식이 있다!"
<autowiz_> 저도 처가 있으면 좋겠습니다. ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 전 처 말고 차라도...
<PotatoGim> 이 자리를 빌어 제 드립이 오한을 느끼셨다면 죄송하다는 말씀을... (__)
<autowiz_> 다만 요즘 같이 메르스 때문에 시끄러울때는
<autowiz_> 위험한 말이네요
<PotatoGim> 메르스 때문에 큰일이네요 정말..
<PotatoGim> 반한 감정도 심해졌다고 하고..
<PotatoGim> 어차피 중국 애들이 반한 감정 갖는거야 하루이틀도 아니다만...
<autowiz_> 뭐 반중감정은 한국도 있으니까요... 다만 .한사람의 잘못으로 겁나 이슈가 되어서 미움받는거 같아서
<autowiz_> 좀 속상하네요
<autowiz_> 당장 출장 일정이 급하다고 생각했었나본데
<PotatoGim> 한편으로는 안타까운데.. 한편으로는 참...
<autowiz_> 자기자신한테도 위험하고 , 주위 사람에게도 엄청나게 위험한 짓을 하셨더라구요
<HolyKnight> @iteratorP: 이건 사먹을수밖에 없잖아!! pic.twitter.com/si5KEJhLJD
<ipeter_> PotatoGim: 아. 컬럼의 내용이 너무 많이 바뀌어서
<ipeter_> PotatoGim: 기존 RDBMS보다는
<ipeter_> PotatoGim: 몽고디비를 추천해주시더라구요.
<PotatoGim> 아.. 스키마가 바뀌시는거면 비정형 데이터베이스를 쓰시는게 좋죠~
<PotatoGim> 변환도 쉽고...
<autowiz_> 스키마 안바뀌고 데이터만 자주 바뀌는 경우에도 몽고 db 를 쓰면 io 를 줄일 수 있을까요?
<autowiz_> 별로 차이가 없을것도 같긴 합니다만.
<ipeter_> 이거이거...
<ipeter_> 모두들 조용히 계시더니
<ipeter_> 전부 몽고디비 고수님들 아니십니꺼?
<ipeter_> 줍)
<autowiz_> 교양입니다 그정도는
<PotatoGim> 음.. 데이터 변경에 대한 IOPS는 아무래도 DBMS 특성이다보니...
<PotatoGim> 캐시 처리라던가..
<PotatoGim> 물론 몽구는 인메모리이긴 한데..
<PotatoGim> 속도는 DBA의 손을 거치기 전과 후로 나뉘어지므로...ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 스케일 아웃이 필요하다면 몽구도 나쁘지 않다고 생각합니다.
<autowiz_> 우와 포테토님 그런것도 아시고 완전 부럽 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> ㅜㅜㅜㅜㅜㅜ
<ipeter_> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter_> 차후 스케일 아웃까지 고려하면
<ipeter_> 정말 몽구디비기ㅏ 답인데
<ipeter_> 문제는 여기 개발자들이 nosql을 써본적이 없다는 것이죠.
<PotatoGim> 쿼리가 지랄 맞습니다..
<PotatoGim> JSON 쿼리라...
<PotatoGim> 멘탈이...
<autowiz_> 변화에는 시간과 고통이 따르는법이고.
<ipeter_> 되게 웃긴게
<autowiz_> 몇몇 변화들은 받아들이지 못하면 도퇴되는거지요
<ipeter_> http://www.querymongo.com/
<ipeter_> 여기 들어가보시면
<PotatoGim> 흑..ㅜ 저는 도퇴될 운명...
<ipeter_> mysql  쿼리를 몽고DB쿼리로 바꿔주는 사이트까지 있어요
<autowiz_> 좃나길어
<autowiz_> ㅜㅜ
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 저래서 지랄 맞음...
<autowiz_> 어 그런데
<autowiz_> mysql 도 use db 라던가
<autowiz_> 그런건 빼버린 형태 인데요
<autowiz_> 잘못 이해하고 있는걸려나
<PotatoGim> 음.. 딱 질의만 변환하도록 만들어놓은게 아닐까요?
<autowiz_> 뭐 몽고db 쿼리는 무조건 저 폼인거 같기도 하네요
<autowiz_> 아 뭐가뭔지 ... 헤롱헤롱
<autowiz_> 딱 봤는데 상식적으로 뭐 저런 모양이 나오지 하면서 짜증이 막 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 저 늙어서 이런걸까요... 막 다 귀찮고 그런데... 이제 관에 들어갈 때가 되버린건가요? ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> ( 그냥 쉬지를 못해서 오는 슬럼프 일까요 ?? )
<PotatoGim> 아니에요... 저건 누가봐도 욕나오는...
<PotatoGim> 쉬지 못함으로 인한 스트레스가 패시브로...
<autowiz_> 증폭되고 있는거 같습니다. 날이 갈 수록
<autowiz_> ... 음... 한 5분~ 8 분 쳐다 본거 같은데
<autowiz_> 이해는 갑니다. 왜 저렇게 되었는지
<autowiz_> cond (ition) 이겠지요? 이부분은 마음에 드네요. .. 위쪽은 뭐 전체 평균이라던가 그런걸 dbms 가 잘 안해주니까 직접 짠거고
<autowiz_> (건 수 가 적으면 webapp 한테 맞겨도 되지만 개수가 많으면 메모리쪽 문제가 날 수 있으니 db 가 처리하는게 맞기는 하지요 )
<autowiz_> 맡겨도
<PotatoGim> 윗부분은 맵리듀스를 활용하는거니 오히려 좋은 케이스? 다만 저걸 짜는 수고는...
<PotatoGim> 아... 쓰라는 논문은 안쓰고 뭐하는거지...ㅜㅜㅜㅜ
<PotatoGim> 으어어어어어
<autowiz_> 어서 논문 쓰시지요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 실험 결과만 정리하면 되는데... 너무 쓰기 싫어집니다..
<PotatoGim> 한 단락 쓰고 연초 한 대, 또 한 단락 쓰고 연초 한 대..
<autowiz_> 한 단락씩 쓰다가는 너무 늦어질텐데요
<PotatoGim> 그러게요... 내일 오전까지 제출인데...
<PotatoGim> 으히히히히ㅎ
<PotatoGim> 사노라면~
<PotatoGim> 언젠가는~
<PotatoGim> 밝은 날도 오겠지~~
<autowiz_> 언젠간 오겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 으허허... 주말에 야근하며 라면으로 끼니를 때우는 절보니...
<PotatoGim> 왠지 안올지도 모른다는 생각도...
<PotatoGim> 아오...
<PotatoGim> 으으으으으
<autowiz_> 아이고
<autowiz_> 진정 하시옵소서
<PotatoGim> 16G 이미지 파일들을 지웠다가 썼다가 반복하려니 죽겠네요...ㅜ
<autowiz_> 이런 시간엔 따뜻한 차한잔이랑 조용한 음악이 좋지요 ...
<autowiz_> 왜 지웠다 썼다 하는지를 잘 생각해보시면 좀 덜 지겹지 않을까요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 단순 테스트 인가요? 아니면 속도를 높일 수 있으면 속도를 높여도 되는 상황인가요?
<autowiz_> SSD 나 램드라이브는 안되는 건가요?
<autowiz_> 랜드라이브 도 속도가 무한대는 아니지만서두 , 뭐 범접할 수 없는 속도가 나오긴 하지요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 오늘은 멜론100도 다 받고 , 빌보드 100도 다 받고 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 안타깝게도... 삭제 후 복구 테스트입니다...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 전부 지웠다가.. 새로 썼다가.. 카빙도 했다가...
<PotatoGim> 지금 데이터 셋으로 카빙 한번 돌리면 4시간은 걸리는데...
<PotatoGim> 이걸 2번은 더 해야 하네요...ㅜㅜㅜㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 블럭 단위 파일 시스템이기만 하면 되는거 같은데 아닐려나요 ?
<autowiz_> 저도 전에 final data 로 자료 살릴때 일반 하드로 작업거니까 몇일이 나와버려서
<autowiz_> dd 가지고 시퀀셜 복사 ( HDD -> SSD ) 한다음에 돌리니 좀 빨랐던 기억이 있네요.
<autowiz_> 아니면 저희에겐 수많은 애니와 드라마와 영화가 있사옵니다. 천천히 보면서 하시옵소서~~
<autowiz_> 몇일 -> 며칠
<PotatoGim> 아.. 논문 주제가 파일시스템 복구와 관련된 것이라 실험 중입니다..ㅜ
<autowiz_> 어 그리고 보니 오늘 오전에 제출 이라고 하셨던 그건가요??
<PotatoGim> 예압 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 혹시 슬슬 피곤해 지신다면 , 레드불 이라던가 , 몬스터 음료를 미리 사다주시길...
<PotatoGim> 흐흐.. 조언 감사합니다.. 해뜨기 전에 시원하게 한잔 해야겠네요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 너무 피곤해져버리면 레드불 사러 가지도 못하는 불상사가 ㅠ
<autowiz_> 옛날에는 그냥 콜라만 먹고도 밤잘 샛는데 그땐 어려서 그랬는지 , 에너지 드링크를 몰라서 그랬는지
<autowiz_> ( 에너지 음료라는게 정말 효과가 있는건지 , 심리적인거 뿐인건지 .. 의심이 가긴 하는데 , 뭐 카페인 덩어리 라고 보면 몸에는 안좋아도 효과가 있는건 맞는거 같기도 하구요 )
<PotatoGim> 플라시보 효과도 있긴 하겠지만.. 그 어마어마한 카페인의 효능을 무시할 수는 없겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 다만 저는 여기에 니코틴을 +a로...
<autowiz_> 저도 구름 과자 참 좋아했었는데
<autowiz_> 이제 담배 좀 끊어볼려구요 ㅎㅎ
<koreanbuntu> 안녕하세요
<koreanbuntu> 우분투에 관해서 묻고싶은게 있는데
<koreanbuntu> 지금 IRC 상주하시는분들중
<koreanbuntu> 시간있으신분들은 부디 응답좀 해주세요 ㅋㅋ
<koreanbuntu> 질문 내용은 우분투가 과연 터미널같은것을 사용하지 않고도 OSX 처럼 그 자체만으로도 편하게 사용을 할수 있냐는것인데요
<koreanbuntu> 여러분은 터미널을 아예 안쓰고 우분투를 GUI만으로 사용할수 있다고 생각하시나요?
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요.
<koreanbuntu> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> UX는 시간에 따라 변화하는 것이니... 안될 것은 없다고 봅니다.
<PotatoGim> 하나 전제가 틀린 점은
<PotatoGim> 모든 사람들이 정말 OSX를 편하게 사용하느냐인데
<PotatoGim> 맥 서버와 데탑을 사용해본 입장으로서는
<koreanbuntu> 예
<PotatoGim> 제 환경에는 리눅스가 더 편합니다.
<koreanbuntu> 서버 관련 작업에서... 말씀하시는거죠?
<koreanbuntu> 개인사용자 에서도 그럴까요?
<PotatoGim> 모든 작업에서요. 개발도 문서도
<PotatoGim> 개인 사용자가 어디에 적응했냐가 관건이겠죠.
<koreanbuntu> 음... 그렇군요.
<PotatoGim> 엄밀히 말해서
<PotatoGim> 윈도우 점유율이 90%가 넘는 이 바닥에서는..
<PotatoGim> 윈도우가 깡패인 것 같습니다.
<koreanbuntu> 예, 인정합니다.
<koreanbuntu> 저번에 쿠분투를 깔아보았다가 금융관련 서비스가 작동을 안해서
<koreanbuntu> 하루만에 롤백하고 나선 울며 겨자먹기로
<PotatoGim> 어쩔 수가 없는 한계죠...ㅜ
<koreanbuntu> 예 ㅜㅜ
<koreanbuntu> 아무튼 귀한 시간 내주셔서 감사했습니다
<PotatoGim> 아뇨... 얼마나 귀한 시간이었다고 그러세요 ㅎㅎ;
<PotatoGim> 이 시각에 이리 좋은 질문을 주시니..
<PotatoGim> 혹 타국에 계시나요?;
<koreanbuntu> 예 ㅎㅎ... 캐나다에 살고 있어요
<koreanbuntu> 솔직히 IRC에 물어보면서도 이시각에... 이렇게 생각했는데
<koreanbuntu> 은근히 빠르게 답장이와서 내심놀랐습니다.
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎㅎ 저같은 시간이 남아도는 사람이 남아서 다행이군요.
<koreanbuntu> ㅋㅋ;; 그런 의도로 한말은 아녀요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 제 컨셉이 자기비하라 그러니.. 너무 심려하실 것 없습니다 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 혹 학생이신가요? 아니면..?
<koreanbuntu> 예, 학생이에요.
<PotatoGim> 오오.. 거기에 계시면 재밌는 것들이 많겠네요..
<PotatoGim> 윽...
<PotatoGim> ㅜㅜㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 저는 OSX 에서도
<autowiz_> 터미널을 가장 많이 씁니다 ㅎ
<autowiz_> 윈도우즈도 cmd를
<autowiz_> 아 나가셨구나
<PotatoGim> 네... 물어보고 싶었는데.. 바로 사라지신...
<autowiz_> 아 저도 12시쯤 잠들어서 3시쯤 깬거 같은데
<autowiz_> 은근 좀 피곤하네요
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 저는 늦게 일어났기 때문에... 풀타임...
<autowiz_> 아침까지는 잘 시간 없을거 같고  냠 ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 쪽잠이라도 주무시는게 낫지 않을련지요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 여건봐서 낮에라도 좀 자야 할거같아요 저녁에 야간작업도 있는데 하필또 일정이 이렇게 되어가는지 ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 에고... 일정이 너무 빡빡하시네요...;
<autowiz_> 그냥 콱 죽어버릴랍니다. ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 헉....
<PotatoGim> 무서운 말씀을...
<PotatoGim> 닭은 튀겨보시고...
<PotatoGim> ㄷㄷㄷ
<autowiz_> 사람을 좀 튀겨볼 생각입니다. 당한만큼 갚아 줘야지요 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 저..저는 감자라 튀기면...
<PotatoGim> ...
<PotatoGim> 맛있겠네요. 젠장.
<bluedusk> 굳모닝
#ubuntu-ko 2016-05-30
<jun> 월요일 아침이라 그런지..썰렁하네요~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 월요일 아침이군요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 월요일 모처럼만에 바쁩니다..ㅠㅠ
<jun> 월요일 아침이 이렇게 힘든지... 1달만에 다시 느끼고 있습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 저는 토요일-일요일 인천 송도와 차이나 타운 다녀와서요
<autowiz> 식사들 맛있게 잘 하셨습니까 ~
<autowiz> 라즈곤님 주말 잘 보내신거 같네요
<razGon_i7> 그냥 저냥요..
<razGon_i7> 저는 잠시 쉼이요.ㅎ
<ferendevelop> 전 주말에 도서관에만 있었습니다ㅠㅠ
<autowiz>  도서관 데이트?
<autowiz> 도서관에서 공부?
<autowiz> 도서관에서 취침?
<autowiz> 도사관에서 멍때리기?
<autowiz> 도사를 양성하는 도사관 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 아닙니다 공부 입니다
<ferendevelop> 도서관 데이트였으면 좋겠네요ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 공부는 많이 했는고?
<jun_> 와.. 점심먹고 너무 졸리네요...
<ferendevelop> 넵!
<ferendevelop> 다만 수학 공부가 아니였을뿐입니다ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<ferendevelop> 어서오세요~
<jun_> 우와.. 오늘 시간 무지 안가네요
<lexlove> 전 오늘 많이 바빠서 하루가 후딱 가고 있네요.^^;;
<jun_> 전 이제 제일 시간이 안가는 마의시간에 들어섰습니다;;
<lexlove> 4~6시까지 인가요?
<jun_> 네 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 이 시간은 자습시간이거든요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 아~~~~~
<jun_> 아직까진 자습시간에... 뭘 할지 멀뚱멀뚱;;;
<jun_> 오늘로써 배열이끝났네요...ㅎㅎ 내일부터 객체에 관련되서 수업한다는데.... 걱정이 됩니다
<lexlove> 잘하실거에요.^^
<DarkCircle> 내일도 열심 -ㅅ-)┘ 불끈!!
<lexlove> 어디론가 훌쩍 떠나고 싶어요~
<lexlove> 한 1주일정도 다녀오면 참 좋을거 같습니다.ㅠㅠ
<jun_> 저는 그냥 1주일정도 스위트룸에서 짱박혀서 때되면 밥먹고 경치 구경하며 뒹굴고 싶네요
<lexlove> 퇴근전이지만 먼저 나갑니다.^^
<jun_> 저도 이만 퇴근하도록....아 하교 하도록 하겠습니다~
<jun_> 수고하세요~~~~
<autowiz> 다든 저녁은 맛있게 드셨습니까??
<helpmemem> 저기요 안녕하세요
<helpmemem> 아무도없나요 ?
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<helpmemem> 저기
<helpmemem> 뭐하나만 여쭤볼게요 ...
<helpmemem> 우분투 설치후 한글이 깨져서 봤더니 Language support에 아예 한국이 없는데 어떻게 해야되나요 ㅠㅠ ?
<autowiz> 어떤 버젼을 설치하셨어요?
<helpmemem> \참고로 버전은 14.04입니다
<autowiz> korea 나 south korea , republic of korea 등등 다 없던가요?
<autowiz> 유럽쪽에선 corea 라도 쓰지만 우분투에서는 그랬던적은 없는거같구요
<helpmemem> 네 없어요 ㅠㅠ
<helpmemem> 오직 English 뿐입니다
<helpmemem> installed Languages 눌러도 english 하나 나오네요 ..
<autowiz> installed 는 그럴거구요
<autowiz> 잠시만요 14.04 찾아보겠습니다.
<helpmemem> 감사합니다 한참 찾았는데도 방법을 못찾겠어서 이렇게 Help를 외쳐요 ㅠ
<autowiz> 설치중에 뭔가 에러같은건 없으셨지요?
<helpmemem> ubuntu-14.04.4-desktop-amd64.iso
<helpmemem> 이파일이 잘못된걸까요 딱히 틀변한 에러는 보지못했던거 같습니다
<autowiz> 설치된 언어 화면을 보면
<autowiz> 한글 항목 자체가 안보인다는 말씀이신거지요?
<helpmemem> 네 맞아요 ..
<autowiz> 다른 언어는 뭐뭐 보이시나요?
<autowiz>  딱 영어밖에 없나요?
<helpmemem> Language for menus and windows: english , english(australia), english(canada) ... 있네요
<autowiz> 일단 재설치 한번 가보는것도 괜찮지 않을까 싶습니다만
<razGon_i7> Good moring, everybody!
<razGon_i7> 大家好!!
<autowiz_> 대가호 인가요?
<autowiz_> 라즈곤님 안녕하세요~~
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_i7>  따짜하오! 입니다.ㅎ
<autowiz_> 중국어군요
<razGon_i7> 옙
<autowiz_> 허허 한자인데 일본어로 생각을
<autowiz_> 다이() 스키 ... ㅡ_ㅡ;;;;
<razGon_i7> 민나상!! 오하요!
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2016-05-31
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<jun_> 오늘도 저를 반겨주시는 분이 없군요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 없기는
<autowiz_> 귀싸대기 철썩철썩~
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 안녕하십니까~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 안능안능
<jun_> 이제 학원나오는 이유를 배웁니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 근데 더 이해가 안되요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 객체라는게 이해를 할것도 같고..아닌것도 같고...
<autowiz_> 확실히 하고 넘어가야함 자바에서 객체는 졸라 중요함
<jun_> class는 디자인이며, 이 디자인을 바탕으로 만들어진 메모리 공간이 객체이다.
<jun_> 라는데....더 어렵네요
<autowiz_> 으음 디자인 디자인이 맍긴한데 뭐랄까
<autowiz_> 구조체 , definition of structure 정도
<jun_> java에도 구조체를 써요..??
<autowiz_> 아니 뭔가 조그만 덩어리잖아
<jun_> 음.... 그러네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 그 덩어리 class 를 어떤코드로 만드느냐 하는게 클레스 파일이고
<autowiz_> 클래스파일이 로딩이되서 메모리에서 동작하고 있는 프로세스? 그게 객체인거지
<jun_> 뭐랄까...이해가된것도 같은데.. 설명하라면 못하겠는 느낌??? 이래요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 예를들면
<autowiz_> 어떤 실행파일이 있어
<autowiz_> 이게 그냥 실행파일일때는 class 이고 실행이되면서 메모리에 올라가서
<autowiz_> 스택메모리랑 , 힙메모리 할당하고 다른 장치나 프로세스들과도 통신하고 있는 활성화된 상태는 객체 인거지.
<autowiz_> (이것도 살짝 이상하긴한데 , 내가 생각하기엔 이게 그나마 가까움 )
<jun_> 저는 이쪽이 더 이해하기 쉬운데요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 당근 그프로그램 소스파일은 .java 파일과 비슷하다고 볼 수 있겠지
<autowiz_> java 소스파일이 해당 클래스의 논리적인 설계도이고 , .class 파일은 컴파일된 실행파일(바이너리파일) 이며
<autowiz_> 이게 로딩된 시점음 객채라고 한다. ..  정도인데 로딩된시점이라는걸
<autowiz_> 굳이 나누기가 애매할때도 생길 수 있어
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 아직 확실하게 익히진 못한거 같습니다... 책보고서 강사한테 계속 물어봐야겠네요
<autowiz_> 다만 이 오브젝트라는게 자바에서 표현이나 자료교환의 매체가 되기때문에 . 로딩이 되지않은상태에서는 불가능하지
<jun_> 로딩이 되지 않은 상태라는게 메모리에 할당받지 못하는 상태가 되는건가요
<jun_> ?
<autowiz_> 그냥 클래스파일 그 자체이지
<autowiz_> 뭐 방금내가 한말이 맞는거같아
<autowiz_> feren 군 하이 ... 요즘은 집에서 공부만 하는거야?
<ferendevelop> autowiz_: 집에 있으면 나태해져서 무조건 나갑니다ㅜㅜ
<jun_> 저도 나태해지는거 같아서 술집으로 나갑니다...
<jun_> 남는건 점점 죽어가는 간과 소화기능을 잃어가는 장...? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 그래그래 뭘하든 나태하지만 않으면 되지
<autowiz_> feren 군 나이에는 클럽으로 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 열심히 놀고 빡시게 쉬고
<autowiz_> 집중해서 공부랑 일을 하면 되는거야 암암
<autowiz_> 암걸리지 않을정도로만 ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 아쉽게도 나이가 ㅠㅡㅠ ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 아차 우리 feren 이 아직 술을 못먹는구나
<ferendevelop> 그렇습니다ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 이제 6개월 남았네요
<autowiz_> 금방가~ 6개월정도 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 술 늦게 마셔도 괜찮으니깐, 천천히 갔으면 좋겠습니다ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 가는시간 잡을려고 하지말고 가능한 열심히 그시간을 즈릭고 느끼고 살아가도록해~ ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 오 맞는 말씀입니다ㅋㅋㅋ 그래야겠어요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<ferendevelop> lexlove: 안녕하세요
<lexlove> ferendevelop: 안녕하세요.^^
<autowiz_> 렉스님 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz_> 어디 아픈곳은 없으시지요? ^^
<lexlove> 네.^^
<lexlove> 오즈님은 병원 다녀오셨나요?
<autowiz_> 아니요 아직 못갔습니다.
<autowiz_> 6월엔 정말 가볼려고 했는데
<autowiz_> 이번달도 못갈거같습니다.
<lexlove> ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 건강은 건강할때 챙겨야 하는건데 큰일이네요
<autowiz_> 렉스누님이 저대신 제자리를 좀 지켜주시면 병원 갔다 올 수 있을거 같은데요 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 아이고 그럴려면 음 한 10년 기다려주실래요? 공부좀 하고 올겡ㅅ
<lexlove> 올게요
<ferendevelop> bluedusk: 어서오세요~
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요 (__)
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 나스용도로 쓰더ㅓㄴ 컴터 하드가 또 나가서..
<bluedusk> 아예 나스를 사야 하나 아님 또 부품사서 하드웨어 조립 해야 하나 결정해야 하는데..
<bluedusk> 어떤게 나을까요>
<ferendevelop> 전 조립이 좀 더 좋아 보입니다. 이것저것 커스터마이징 할 수 있어서요.
<bluedusk> 저도 그리 생각했었는데..
<bluedusk> 거의 하드가 배드나서 작살난게 너무 많아서..
<ferendevelop> 서버용으로 나오는 하드 쓰면 좀 덜하지 않을련가요?
<bluedusk> 상관없이 작살나더라구요..
<bluedusk> 일년에 두세번씩은 나가는듯..
<ferendevelop> 상용 NAS 사도 비슷비슷하지 않을까요?
<bluedusk> 그리고 지금 꼽힌 하드가 총 7개 + ssd1 개 해서 8개 인데
<bluedusk> 그거 꼽을수 있는 케이스도..ㅡㅡ
<bluedusk> 지금 케이스도 ..
<bluedusk> 아 고민이네요 진짜.;
<ferendevelop> 헉 어마어마 하시네요..
<ferendevelop> Windows Azure 가상 컴퓨터 배포 하루종일 하네요;;
<ferendevelop> 지금 30분이 넘도록 배포 하고 있습니다
<bluedusk> 페이지 새로고침 해보세요
<ferendevelop> 설마하고 했는데 똑같습니다 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> http://www.amazon.com/Rosewill-Server-Chassis-Rackmount-Metal/dp/B00N9CXGSO/ref=sr_1_2?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1464660100&sr=1-2&keywords=12+Hot+Swap+Bays
<bluedusk> 이런거 하나 사야 하나 고민입니다..ㅡㅡ;
<ferendevelop> 앗 방금 배포 끝났네요
<ferendevelop> 12 베이ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 전 NAS 잠깐 만들어 쓸 때 기껏해야 1TB 하드 하나 넣었는데 말이죠..
<jun> 시험보고 왔습니다~ ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 쪼가리 시험 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 무슨 시험인가요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 학원에서 보는 쪽지 시험이죠 뭐 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> java programming 기초 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 오 자바ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 전 자바는 괜히 정이 안 가더라고요ㅋㅋ
<jun> 요 점수가지고 프로젝트 조가 만들어진다길래 점수좀 낮게 받으려고했는데
<jun> 어째.. 71점인데 상위권일거 같네요;;;;
<jun> bluedusk: 블덕님 다음주 금요일도 시간 괜찮으신가요?
<bluedusk> 담주 금요일
<head|office> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<jun> 안녕하세요
<jun> 이번주 토요일, 다음주 금요일 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<ihavnoth> Hello
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 이런건 어떨까요 한 샤시에 하드가 여러개 들어가면 각자 진동이 서로 다른 하드에 영향을줘서
<autowiz_> 자주 고장난다.
<autowiz_> 사실 PC 하드 어지간해서는 끼릭거리면서 뻗는경우가 적거든요
<autowiz_> 저도 서버에서는 정말 자주 격습니다만
<autowiz_> 각각 완충장치를 줘서 테스트 해보거나
<autowiz_> SSD 고고싱
<ircCloud^Seony> ferendevelop: 자바 아직 안해봤지?
<ferendevelop> ircCloud^Seony: 넵
<ircCloud^Seony> 해보면 정이 갈 거야
<ircCloud^Seony> 괜히 전세계적으로 많이 쓰이는 언어 중 하나가 아니거든
<ferendevelop> 그렇겠죠? 해보지도 않고 정이 있니 없니 하는것부터 잘못된거니깐요ㅎㅎ
<commania> 안녕하세요!
<jun> 안녕하세요~
<jun> 우와.... 자습시간인데...심심하네요
<lexlove> 자습시간이 꽤 많네요.^^
<razGon_i7> 너무 덥네요...!!
<HolyKnight_> 트윗펌: http://news.sbs.co.kr/news/endPage.do?news_id=N1003601407 "A씨는 버스에서 여중 1학년생에게 '뭘 쳐다보는데 ×××'이라며 두 손가락으로 양쪽 눈 아래를 찔렀다. A씨는 버스기사가 자기 아들에게 빨리 타라고 욕을 한데 화가 나 여중생에게 화풀이한 것으로 알려졌다."
<lexlove> 미친...
<Ferendevelop> 세상이 미쳐 돌아가네요
<Ferendevelop> lexlove, razGon_i7 : http://www.huffingtonpost.kr/2016/05/31/story_n_10216838.html
<Ferendevelop> 아무래도 이것 때문에 업그레이드 되신 것 같네요 ...
<lexlove> 맞네요. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Ferendevelop> 저건 좀; ; 아니다 싶은데 말이죠
<razGon_i7> 나는 업그레이드 안됨
<lexlove> 다행인건 윈도우즈10에서 다이블로 2가 된다는 점입니다.ㅎㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 전 디아블로 재밌는지 몰라서 다행인 것 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 먼저 들어갑니다.^^
<commania> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 서니님
<ircCloud^Seony> 안주무시는 건가요 일찍 일어나신 건가요
<autowiz> 아직 안자고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<NumlockCapslock> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<NumlockCapslock> 리눅스 시작한지 얼마 안된 초보입니다
<NumlockCapslock> 잘 부탁드려요 ~
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 그렇군요. 반갑습니다.
<NumlockCapslock> 혹시 괜찮으시면 간단한 질문 하나해도 될까요 ??
<NumlockCapslock> Burg가 너무 예뻐서 한 눈에 반했는데
<NumlockCapslock> 제가 원하는 것처럼
<ircCloud^Seony> 질문하시기 전에, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KoreanTeam/IRC_Rules
<NumlockCapslock> 넵
<NumlockCapslock> 아하 이거 안 봤으면 계속 끊어칠 뻔 했네요 감사합니다
<NumlockCapslock> SSD 에 윈도우 10 설치, HDD 에 한 파티션은 윈도우 7 설치, 나머지 파티션에 우분투를 설치했습니다. 근데 Grub 커스터마이저로 불러오니 자동으로 불러오는 윈도우는 윈도우 10만 불러오고 7은 아예 안 보이더라구요. 체인로더로도 해보고 이것저것 찾아보면서 건드렸는데 어제부터 계속 건드려도 도저히 답이 안 나와서 이렇
<ircCloud^Seony> 윈도우 7이 윈도우10 부트로더에 의해 부팅되게끔 되어있지 않나요?
<NumlockCapslock> 네 계속 묶이는 것 같더라구요. 그러면 따로 분리는 못하고 결국 윈도우 10으로 먼저 부팅하고 부팅된 윈도우 10에서 또 한 번 더 선택하는 방법밖에 없나보군요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그게 제가 알기로는 윈도우라는 운영체제 자체가, 하나의 컴퓨터에 윈도우 하나만 설치되는 것을 가정하고 만들어진 운영체제라서 다중 부팅이 어려워요
<NumlockCapslock> 아하 그렇군요. 이따가 저녁에는 7먼저 설치하고 우분투 깐 뒤에 불러오고 그 다음에 또 다시 10 설치해서 불러오면 될까 생각했었는데 그냥 속 편히 10으로 부팅하고 거기서 또 한 번 더 고르는 게 좋겠네요
<NumlockCapslock> 이른 아침부터 답변 정말 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 그게 나으실 거에요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그리고 타이핑 길게 치는 건 너무 신경쓰지 마세요 ㅎㅎ.  그냥 너무 과도한 끊어치기를 자제하자는 의도에요.
<NumlockCapslock> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ 그래도 처음 온지라 조심스럽네요 많이
<ircCloud^Seony> 그런 마음가짐이시라면 어디서든 환영받으실 거에요
<NumlockCapslock> 다른 분들처럼 전문적으로 리눅스 쓰는 것보단 그냥 데스크탑 장난감용 정도로 부트로더가 너무 이뻐서 며칠 째 계속 매달려있었네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 오늘 처음 보는 군요
<NumlockCapslock> Burg 써보려고 UEFI 방식도 포기하고 MBR Bios 방식으로 회귀하고 ㅠ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<NumlockCapslock> 아예 리눅스 자체가 처음이라 파티션 보는 방식이나 이런 게 익숙치도 않고 그래서 자주 눈팅하면서 습득해야겠어요 정말 이른 아침부터 답변 감사합니다 ~
<NumlockCapslock> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 별말씀을요 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2016-06-01
<lexlove> 오늘부터 리눅스 기초 인터넷강의 듣는데요. 데비안을 사용할 모양입니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 오 잘됐네요
<lexlove> 데비안을 받아야겠네요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 우분투랑 같으니까 그거 배우셔서 우분투에 적용하시면 되요
<lexlove> 집에는 우분투가 설치되어 있는데 데비안으로 다시 설치해야겠죠?
<ircCloud^Seony> 걍 우분투 쓰세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 우분투가 데비안을 기반으로 만들어진 거라, 기본 베이스는 거의 같아요
<lexlove> 그럼 그냥 사용해도 되겠네요.ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 진도 나가는 거에 따라서 설정이 약간 달라질 수 있는데, 그럼 그때가서 데비안 설치하시면 됩니다.
<lexlove> 네~
<ircCloud^Seony> 운영체제 핵심에 해당하는 부분이 우분투가 약간 다르거든요
<autowiz> 렉스님 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 제가 오늘 좀 늦었네요 오호호호
<autowiz> 서니님도 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> 오즈님 안녕하세요.^^
<autowiz> 아니요 저는 안녕하지 못합니다 ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 어디 아프신가요?
<autowiz> 렉스님 보고파서 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 오늘도 한번 웃겨드렸네요 ^^
<autowiz> 출근했더니 사무실이 점점 덥습니다.
<autowiz> 항상 켜져 있는 pc 들도 많고
<autowiz> 밤에도 어느정도는 에어컨을 켜야할거 같은데 자꾸 끄고 퇴근을 하시니 ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 밤에도 에어컨 켜야할 정도로 더운가요?
<lexlove> 출장다녀올게요~
<autowiz> 에어컨을 낮에트는거 정도로 강하게 밤에도 계속 틀면 춥긴 한데
<autowiz> 그것도 한 3~4시간 정도구요 새벽2시~3시까진 더워서 에어컨 트는게 나은거 같습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐 날씨가 어마무시하군요
<autowiz> 뭐 오늘부터 6월이긴 한데 , 상당히 여름날씨 이긴 합니다.
<lexlove> 여기는 시원합니다. 현재 바깥온도 24도, 사무실온도는 21~22도 정도 되는거 같아요.
<lexlove> 서울이 더 더운거 같아요. 인구밀도 때문일까요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 그런 것도 있을 거에요. 통풍도 잘 안될테고...
<autowiz> 네 그리고 특히 제 자리가 책상안에 컴이 4대나 들어가 있어서
<autowiz> 에어컨 바람 나오는곳에서는 또 거리가 있고 ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 여름에 덥겠네요.
<autowiz> 그나마 다행인건 제가 더위는 잘 참는 편이라
<lexlove> 전 제 머리위에 냉난방기가 있어서 틀면 겨울엔 덥고 여름엔 추워요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 아 ㅠㅠ 그거 은근 고역 인데요. 저희도 제 맞은편자리는 바로 위에 있어서
<autowiz> 막았어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 선풍기만 하나 있었어도 아마 안더우실텐데요
<autowiz> 아 그래서 선풍기를 하나 살까 고민중이긴 합니다.
<lexlove> 선풍기를 꺼내서 씻어놔야겠네요
<autowiz> 선풍기 저도 살 씻을 줄 아는데요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎ 채용할까요?
<autowiz> 채용이라... 꿀보직으로 가면
<autowiz> 1년에 선풍기 1~3대 닦고 노는거고
<autowiz> 노예로 팔려가면 1년 내내 선풍기만 닦고 쉬지도 못하고 그렇게 될거 같으네요 ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 우리나라는 선풍기 닦으러 취직해도 모든 일을 다 해야하잖아요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 선풍기 닦으로 취직했다가 선풍기 만들지도 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 회로도 작성하고 , 조립하고 막 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 수리도 하고~
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 일을 여러가지 한다고 급여가 많아지는 것은 아니고 걍 일이 많아지고 짤릴 위험율이 줄어든다 정도?
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 모닝요
<autowiz> 모닝이요?
<autowiz>  제가 몇년동안 잘 타고 다닌 차가 기아 모닝 입니다. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 라즈곤님 점심식사 잘 하셨는지요?
<autowiz> 서니님 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 점심후라 그런지 엄청 졸립니다.
<autowiz> 네 저도 밥만 먹으면 졸리더라구요
<autowiz> 그래서 밥을 안먹고 버티고 있습니다.
<lexlove> ......
<autowiz> 오늘 점심은 어떤걸 드셨는지요?
<lexlove> 전 비빔밥을 먹었어요.
<autowiz> 아~ 저도 비빔밥 참 좋아하는데요 ~ ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 어제는 열무비빔국수!!! 우리회사 뒷편 분식집인데요 음식을 잘하셔요~
<autowiz> 금전적 여유가 되면 언제한번 가서 먹어보고 싶습니다~ ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎ 그정도는 아닙니다. 여기 오시면 광양숯불고기(소고기)를 먹어야 합니다.ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> BD 님이 좋아하시는 소고기 말씀이시군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 특별히 맛있나봅니다.
<autowiz> 준이가 좀 알려나?
<lexlove> 달달합니다.ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 어이 준~~
<autowiz> 준이가 안보이네요 . 올리고당 같은거 넣어서 달달한 소불고기 좋아라 합니다.
<autowiz> 집에서 가끔 해주실때가 있어서
<lexlove> 자주 해먹을 수 있는 음식은 아니죠.ㅠㅠ 비싸서~
<autowiz> 네 그렇지요 고기는 가끔 먹어야 맛있더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 평소엔 라면도 좀 먹어주고 꿂기도 좀 해줘야
<autowiz> 맛있는걸 먹을 수 있는거 같습니다. 맛있다는것들만 모아서 , 너무 한가지만 먹으면 질리니까 좀 로테이션을 돌려도
<autowiz> , 일하는 날이 없으면 휴가의 즐거움을 모르듯이 , 무난무난 한 음식을 먹지않고서 맛있는 음식을 먹고 싶다고 하는건 욕심인거 같습니다.
<lexlove> 그래서 행복해지라고 고통이 있는 걸까요? ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 행복을 느끼라고?
<autowiz> 단것도 쓴것도 아픈것도 즐거운것도 다 인생이겠지요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 그런거 같습니다.
<lexlove> ^^
<autowiz> 제가 좋아라하는 lex 누님 행복 더 느끼시라고 고통을 좀 가져다 드려.....
<autowiz> 으음 제가 잠시 정신이 나갔습니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저는 욕심쟁이라서
<autowiz> 고통도 제고통을 누가 가져가거나 하는거 엄청 싫어한답니다.
<autowiz> the pain is mine .
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 고통을 즐기시는군요.
<lexlove> 제 고통은 가져가셔도 되는데 드릴까요?
<autowiz> 제건 뺏기기 싫지만 남껀 좀 생각해보겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<autowiz> 오~ 임수다
<funfunyoo> 아니... 무려 '임수' 다!!!!!!! +_+
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> '오임수'에서 '무려임수'가 되었네요.ㅎ
<funfunyoo> 엄청난 임수..거든요 :)
<lexlove> 그런거 같아요.^^
<autowiz> 임수는 사랑입니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요>?
<bluedusk> 아니 존잘로 님으로 등극하신분도 계신데 무려임수 정도는 뭐...
<lex_home> 안녕하세요
<funfunyo_> 안녕하세용 :)
<lex_home> 퇴근 전이신가요?
<funfunyo_> 네 ㅎㅎ
<lex_home> 피곤하시겠습니다. 얼른 퇴근하세요.^^;
<funfunyo_> 하하 넵 :)
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 어엇
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 렉스님 이제 집에서도 하시나요?
<lex_home> 피터님 안녕하세요.^^
<ipeter_x1_carbon> lex_home: 안녕하세요?!
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 오랫만에 뵙습니다.
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 이제는 집에서도 하시는거예요?!
<lex_home> 가끔하는데요 리눅스 공부겸 vnc 켜봤어요
<lex_home> 내일 출근해서 접속되는지 보려구요
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 오옷!
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 공부는 잘 되어 가시나요?!
<lex_home> 오늘부터 시작이에요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lex_home> 설치하는거 나오네요.
<lex_home> 리눅스의 역사와 설치..ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight_> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mlbpark/b.php?p=1&b=bullpen2&id=5168959&select=title&query=&user=&reply=
<Ferendevelop> ㅠㅠ..
<HolyKnight_> https://blog.penjee.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/pass-by-reference-vs-pass-by-value-animation.gif
<HolyKnight_> http://blog.rootree.net/2016/05/31/facebook-bot-in-5minutes/
<HolyKnight_> https://www.facebook.com/ebsSMARTnews/videos/1115324195155508/
<HolyKnight_> http://www.slideshare.net/awskorea/your-first-10-million-customer-web-service-on-aws-channy-yun
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3yRv5Jg5TI
<imsu> 즐거운 아침~~ 어제 인사만 하고 잠수 타버렸군요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2016-06-02
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<jun_> 저랑 비슷한 시간에 들어오셨네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 집에 있는 우분투 컴을 켜놓고 왔는데 접속이 안되네요. 뭘 잘못한 모양입니다.ㅋ
<jun_> 왜 안될까요..? ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> vnc서버만 켜놨는데 telnet도 켜놔야하는거죠?
<lexlove> telnet은 안켰어요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 저는 그냥 ssh만 사용해서요;;;;ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 여기에는 오래 머물렀지만 리눅스는 왕초보에요.ㅠㅠ
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 혹시 공유기의 포트포워딩 설정 안하신거 아니예요..?
<lexlove> 어제부터 리눅스 초급 강의 시작했어요. 왕초보에서 초보로 진화해야죠.
<lexlove> 음.... 그것도 확인해봐야겠네요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 접속이 안된다는게 무슨 의미세요?
<ircCloud^Seony> lexlove: 어떤 경로로 접속을 시도하셨어요?
<lexlove> vncviewer로 접속 시도했어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 우분투에서 원격 데스크탑은 활성화시키셨구요?
<lexlove> vnc4server 구동시켜놓았어요.ㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 공유기는요?
<lexlove> 확인해봐야해요.ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 보통 리눅스 계열 운영체제의 원격 데스크탑 서비스들은 보통 5900에서 5902번까지의 포트를 사용하거든요
<lexlove> vncserver은 telnet이 켜져야 접속가능한거죠?
<ircCloud^Seony> 집에서 공유기를 사용하시면, 포트를 열어서 포워딩을 시켜주셔야해요
<ircCloud^Seony> 아뇨 텔넷이랑은 상관없구요, 현재는 텔넷은 사용을 아예 안해요
<lexlove> 그래요?
<lexlove> 그럼 공유기 문제인거 같네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 텔넷은 모든 정보를 plain text로 전송한다는 심각한 보안 문제가 있거든요
<lexlove> 아~
<ircCloud^Seony> 그걸로 통신하시면 주위에서 정보를 다 훔쳐보는게 가능해서, 요즘시대에는 안씁니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 텔넷 대신 ssh라고 하는 암호화된 프로토콜을 사용해요
<ircCloud^Seony> 22번 포트를 사용합니다.
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 사랑합니다.
<autowiz> 서니님
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 55번 포트로 셋팅해놓고 왔어요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 5 <- 제가 좋아하는 숫자입니다.ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 공개하시면 곤란합니다. ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 제가 렉스님 생각할때마다 5라는 숫자가 생각날거 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 8 좋아합니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 앞에 어떤 숫자가 와도 욕을 할 수 있거든요 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저는 11 을 좋아합니다. 사이버 포뮬러 애니 보다가 본건데
<autowiz> 더블원 이라고 1등을 2년 연속하는 의미도 있다는군요 ㅋㅋ 유치한가요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 안유치합니다.
<lexlove> 5를 좋아하게 된 이유는 제 성격을 반영하고 있습니다. 어릴 때 많이 소심해서 중간적 위치를 좋아했어요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 11은 3이라는 의미도 있는데요
<autowiz> 왜요 17이라는 의미도 있지요
<autowiz> 9 도 될 수 있고
<autowiz> 1+1 해서 2가 될 수 도 잇는데
<autowiz> 원 플러스 원은 좀 싼티나서 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 이진수 말씀이시군요. 왜 11이 3인지 한참 생각했어요.ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 17은 아직도 모르겠어요~
<autowiz> 16진수요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 앗~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ 아 이 공돌이들
<autowiz> 임수야~
<autowiz> 안뇽안뇽
<jun_> 저 순간 곰돌이들로 봤습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> jun 이는 곰이다
<autowiz> 형님 안녕하세요
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 제가 좀 곰같긴 하죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 공같아 지면 심히 곤란함 ㅡ.ㅡ;;;
<jun_> 점점 곰에서 팬더가되어가고.. 슬슬 잠만보가 보이고 있어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 곰이 인간이 되었다는 설화가 있긴 하지만서두. 사람이 곰이 될 필요는 없잖아 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 야메때~~
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 팬더 무시하시나요
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 그래서 고기집가면 마늘을 많이먹어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 다음날 속쓰릴정도로...ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 살이찌고부터 운명처럼 마늘을 먹고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 마늘을 드시면 마늘에 알라닌이라는 성분이 복부팽만과 가스. 설사등을 일으킬겁니다.ㅎ
<razGon_i7> 썩은 마늘의 향기가.ㅋ
<autowiz> 고기집을 가지마 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> 정답!
<autowiz> 갈려면 라즈곤님 모시고 가~ ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 고기집에서 쑥과 마늘
<razGon_i7> 그것만 드세요. 그리고 옛다! 물까지는 허용.ㅎ
<jun_> 헉....
<jun_> 그럼 고기집을 왜 가요 ㅜㅜ
<jun_> 어제도 마늘을 한줌 먹었더니.. 아직도 마늘 맛이 입에서 느껴지는거 같네요
<razGon_i7> 사람이 되는 겁니다.ㅎ
<jun_> 아하!
<razGon_i7> 고기를 드신다면 목살위주로 드세요.
<razGon_i7> 단백질 많은것으로
<jun_> 헉;;; 어제도 삼겹살만... 둘이서 5인분 먹었는데.....
<jun_> 비계가 없이 목살만 먹기엔..뻑뻑해요 ㅜㅜ
<jun_> 아무래도 제가 살찌는 음식위주로 좋아하나봐요
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz> 끊어야해
<Ferendevelop> autowiz: 안녕하세요
<autowiz> feren 안녕
<autowiz> 삼겹살 둘이서 5인분이면 적당하지요
<autowiz> 하루에 한끼만 먹으면 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 전 그저께 치킨을 잘못 먹었는지 이틀 내내 속이 안 좋네요ㅠㅠ
<Ferendevelop> 강제로 다이어트 중입니다
<jun_> 아 글고보니 어제 저 한끼먹은거였어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 예비군 가면서 강제 다이어트좀 했거든요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 문제는 삼겹살에 쐬주+맥주가 들어간게...
<lexlove> jun님 곰이 마늘먹고 여자가 된거 아시죠?
<jun_> .................................아!
<autowiz> 준이 이제 여자되는거야?
<autowiz> 우리 사귈까?
<jun_> ..........................
<ircCloud^Seony> 취존해드립니다ㅣ
<jun_> 저도 63빌딩가서 근사한 데이트 하는건가요?? ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 63빌딩 가봤는데 좋긴좋더라
<lexlove> 오늘도 즐겁습니다.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 마늘먹고 여자됐다가 고기먹고 다시 남자되면 어쩌죠..? ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 오즈님이 잘해주면 여자로 남고 못해주면 다시 남자로.......
<autowiz> 준아 너 혹시 통닭먹을때 반반 자주먹냐?
<autowiz> 너도 반반으로 해주랴?
<jun_> 저는 양념파입니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 후라이드 안먹습니다~ ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 먹어봐봐
<autowiz> 오랜만에 먹으면 맛있을 수 도 있잖아.
<autowiz> 세월이 흐르면서 입맛이 바뀌는경우 많이 봤거든
<autowiz> 전세자금 대출이
<autowiz> 왜 아파트랑 빌라랑 차이가 많이 날까요? 이자도 그렇고
<autowiz> 비율도 그렇고
<ircCloud^Seony> 삼성이 무게 1g짜리 512GB SSD 대량생산 시작한다는 뉴스에 말이 많군요...
<autowiz> 으음 그런게 가능한가보네요
<autowiz> 하우징 없는 코어만 1g 인지
<autowiz> 완제품? 제조된 부품? 이 1g 인지는 모르는거 아닌가 싶기도한데요
<autowiz> 너무 가벼워서
<ircCloud^Seony> autowiz: http://m.etnews.com/20160531000125?obj=Tzo4OiJzdGRDbGFzcyI6Mjp7czo3OiJyZWZlcmVyIjtzOjIyOiJodHRwOi8vbS5mYWNlYm9vay5jb20vIjtzOjc6ImZvcndhcmQiO3M6MTM6IndlYiB0byBtb2JpbGUiO30%3D
<ircCloud^Seony> 100원짜리 동전보다 더 작네요
<autowiz> 아하 저거 그냥 사진만 얼핏봤는데 그런 기사였군요
<jun_> 드뎌..졸음신이 오기 시작했습니다...
<autowiz> jun 요즘은 뭐 배우고 있느냐?
<autowiz> feren 군 아파서 공부대 제대로 못하고 있겠구만
<Ferendevelop> autowiz: 아닙니다ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 정석보고있나?
<autowiz> 아니면 뭔가 재미있는게 없을까 이것저것 기웃거리고 있느냐? ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 기웃 거리고 있는듯 합니다 ㅎ
<autowiz> 어허 ...  안돼안돼
<autowiz> 물론 가능 보고싶을때 혹은 하고싶을때,  가장 컨디션이 좋을때 일이건 공부건 하는게 좋지만.
<autowiz> 그거 기다리다가 시간 슈슈슉 지나간다... 어지간하면 언젠가 볼거락 생각하고 수학의 정석을 봐봐
<autowiz> 가능하면 페이지 빼먹지말고 보고. 정~ 힘들면 좀 빼먹어도 되는데 가능하면 그런건 없어야겠지.
<autowiz> 현재 서 있는곳보다 현재 향하고 있는 방향이 중요하다고
<autowiz> 하루에 10페이지씩이라도 보다보면
<autowiz> 한두달 후엔 한권을 다보게 될것야.
<autowiz> 열공하시오~
<bluedusk> give up
<Ferendevelop> 그렇게 하겠습니다ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 중간에 페이지 빼먹는건 공부하고 그런거에 엄청 찝찝해해서 다시 책 처음부터 보게되기 떄문에;; 그러지는 않습니다
<Ferendevelop> 그것 때문에 C 기본서만 한 열번은 읽었을걸요..ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> feren 군 C 공부는 언제 할려나 으음.
<autowiz> 나는 요즘 codingame.com 여기 재미들였는데. 그냥 아는거랑 실제로 구현하는거랑 차이가 좀있더라고 확실히
<autowiz> 실제코딩을 여러번 해보는것도 중요해서
<autowiz> 시간이 나면 한번 재미붙여보는것도 괜찮을거 같아
<Ferendevelop> C요?
<Ferendevelop> C는 이미 다룰 줄 압니당..
<autowiz> 그니까 다룰줄 아는거랑 , 단순히 짦은 코딩 해보는거랑(혼자 생각한 알고리즘) , 주어진 알로리즘 구현해 보는거랑 다른경우가 많아서
<autowiz> 앎니다.
<autowiz> 압니다 뭐가 맞지 아아 국어 어려워
<Ferendevelop> 그건 그래요..
<Ferendevelop> C를 꽤 오랜 시간 해왔고 공부도 많이 했지만 아직도 어떤 코드는 보면 좀 난해합니다ㅠㅠ
<Ferendevelop> 압니다가 맞을꺼에요. 앎은 "난 그거 앎" 이 떄만 쓸껄요?
<autowiz> 그렇군
<lexlove> 점심식사는 하셨는지요?
<Ferendevelop> 저는 계속 속이 안 좋아서 오늘도 패스하겠습니다 ㅠㅠ
<jun_> 저는 시원하게 초계국수먹고 왔습니다~
<jun_> 먹고 오는길이 더워서 시원함이 다 없어진것 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 저는 오늘 사무실이 싸늘해서 돌솥비빔밥을 먹었어요. 그리고 뜨거운 아메리카노 한잔 사왔습니다.
<jun_> 돌솥비빔밥에 뜨거운 아메리카노....ㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 이제 저는 졸음신이 강림하사... 잠시 영혼을 딴곳으로 보내겠습니다
<Ferendevelop> imsu: 어서오세요~
<lexlove> 어서오세요.^^
<autowiz__> 오~ 임수다
<autowiz__> 저는 살뺄려고 점심 패스입니다. ㅋㅋ
<autowiz__> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.
<lexlove> autowiz__: 굶는건 안좋아요
<autowiz__> 괜찮습니다. 그동안 많이 많이 먹었으니 한동안 적게적게 먹어도 좋을거 같습니다.
<lexlove> 리눅스 동강에서 어제는 설치를 오늘은 쉘을 배웠어요
<lexlove> 리눅스 설치시 파티션부분을 좀 더 자세하게 알고 싶었는데 그냥 자동으로 설치하네요.
<lexlove> 너무 많은 것을 기대했나봅니다.ㅠㅠ
<autowiz__> 한방에 다 되는게 어디있겠습니까 ㅎㅎ 언젠 또 기회가 있겠지요
<Ferendevelop> 설치할 때 수동으로 하시면 됩니다!
<Ferendevelop> 쉘은 zsh 쉴이 짱인 것 같아요
<lexlove> 각 디렉토리별로 얼마정도 설정해야 좋은지 하는 일은 무엇인지 알고 싶었는데 아예 안나와요.ㅠㅠ
<autowiz__> 으음 그 얼마라는게 살짝 대중이 없습니다.
<autowiz__> http://blog.naver.com/kimdeun100/220171495576
<autowiz__> 기본적으로는 저게 다입니다.
<lexlove> 강좌에서는 수동설치하면 산으로 갈까봐 겁이 났을까요? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 인터넷 강의니까?
<lexlove> 예전에 swap라고 있었던거 같은데 없는건가요?
<autowiz__> 살짝 복잡해지기도 하고 요즘은 그냥 루트하나만 주는경우도 많습니다. 간편하게 쓸때는요
<lexlove> 요새는 제 기억을 믿을 수가 없어요
<lexlove> 음 가상메모리를 사용하는 부분이군요. 메모리의 두배정도 설정하라고 했던거 같아요.ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 스왑 있습니다. 자동설치하면
<autowiz__> 스왑도 자동으로 잡았을껍니다.
<lexlove> 그렇군요
<Ferendevelop> 시스템에 설치되어 있는 메모리를 기준으로 자동으로 설정해줄겁니다.
<lexlove> 다음번 설치시에는 파티션을 수동으로 해봐야겠어요
<autowiz__> 네 ㅎㅎ 뭐 별거 없습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> Ferendevelop: zsh가 어떤 면에서 좋아?
<lexlove> 동강에서는 bash를 보편적으로 많이 사용한다고 해요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 가장 많이 쓰이죠
<lexlove> 쉘 바꾸는 것만 실습(?) 해봤어요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 쉘 바꾸는게 별로 대단한 게 없었죠? ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 걍 /etc/passwd 열어서 뒤에 4글자만 바꿔주면 되니...
<lexlove> 그니까요. 그거하고 끝~ ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 이제 리눅스 명령어 들어가요
<lexlove> 제가 왕초보는 아니가봐요. 그냥 초보였나봐요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> ircCloud^Seony: 배시 쉘에 비하면 자동 완성 기능이 강력하고
<ircCloud^Seony> 자동완성이 어떻길래?
<Ferendevelop> ircCloud^Seony: Oh-My-ZSH도 설치해서 같이 쓰면 다양한 테마, 플러그인을 설치해서 쓸 수 있는데 엄청 편합니다.
<Ferendevelop> 자동 완성이 옵션에 대한 설명도 같이 뜨는데 이게 엄청 편합니다.
<Ferendevelop> 잘 안 쓰는 바이너리 실행할 때 '--' 정도 치고 탭 키 누르면 바로 아~ 하면서 실행할 수 있어요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 옵션 뜨는건 zsh만 되는건 아냐
<ircCloud^Seony> 테마나 플러그인은 어떤게 있어?
<ircCloud^Seony> 얘기 들어보고 써볼만하겠다 싶으면 좀 써보게 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 넵, 아마 배쉬도 플러그인 설치하거나 설정 만져주면 충분히 할 수 있을꺼에요.
<Ferendevelop> 테마 같은 경우 전 'agnoster, robbyrussell' 요 두개만 썼는데 'agnoster'가 예뻐서 사용하고 있습니다.
<Ferendevelop> 플러그인은 아직 제대로 안 알아 봤는데 'git' 플러그인 같은 경우 설치하면 쉘에 현재 브랜치가 떠서 엄청 편하더라고요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 쉘프로그래밍을 잘 모르니까 쉘이 뭐가 좋은지를 잘 모르겠네
<Ferendevelop> 저도 사용한지 이제 며칠이라서 자세히는 말씀 못 드리겠습니다ㅠㅠㅎ
<Seony> zsh 좋다는 얘기는 예전부터 많이 들어봤는데, 써볼 기회가 생기질 않아서 잘 못쓰겠네
<Seony> vim은 이제 그런대로 쓰니까 이번에는 tmux를 좀 익혀보고,
<Seony> 그 다음에 zsh 해봐야지
<head_irccloud> 안녕하세여 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 안녕하세요 헤드님
<autowiz__> 시빌워 보신분 계신가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 시빌워는 개봉 당일날 봤습니다
<autowiz__> 안녕하세요 서니님
<autowiz__> 시빌워 엔딩 크래딧 끝나고 뭐 다른 영상 없는거지요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 그건 확인안해봐서 잘 모르겠어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 보통 마블 영화는 전통적으로 엔딩 크레딧 끝나고 짤막하게 뭐 하나 있지않나요?
<autowiz__> 저는 크래딧 보는편인데
<autowiz__> 대부분 영화끝나고 크래딧 올라가는걸 못기다리더라구요
<autowiz__> ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그게 생각보다 훨씬 길거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 영화 다운받아서 보면, 한 5분에서 10분 되는 거 같던데요
<autowiz__> 영화 장면 한번 회상도 하고 일찍 나간사람들 빠져나갈 타이밍도 주고
<autowiz__> 생각정리도 한번하고 그러고 싶은데
<ircCloud^Seony> 나중에 유튜브로 나오겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 유명한 영화니까 그렇겠지요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> zsh 이거 조금 살펴봤는데, 잘못했다간 테마질에서 헤어나오지 못할 수도 있을 것  같군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 프롬프트 설정만해도 여러가지가 가능하더라구요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
#ubuntu-ko 2016-06-03
<imsu> 즐거운 아침입니다용^^
<lexlove> imsu: 안녕하세요.^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
<imsu> lex_home: 오랜만이옵니다용 ^^ (꾸벅)
<imsu> ircCloud^Seony: 맥을 저에게 넘기십시오 ㅋㅋㅋ 요새 또 맥을 막 사고 싶은.. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 일주일만 참으면 되려나 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 내 맥은 데탑인데
<ircCloud^Seony> 놋북 아냐
<imsu> 그냥 맥을 쓰고 싶다는 생각이 들어서요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아이 패드 쓸만 한가요? 맨날 사고만 싶다는 생각은 하고 막상 지르지는 못하는 인생이네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 어떤 목적으로?
<ircCloud^Seony> 아이패드는 맥이라고 생각하면 안돼
<imsu> 그냥 ebook 리더기를 살까 고민 중인데 ... 아이패드는 무슨 용도에용?
<ircCloud^Seony> 태블릿이지 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 내 말은, 아이패드를 컴퓨터처럼 생각하고 쓰려면 안된다는 얘기야
<ircCloud^Seony> 엄청나게 불편하고 되는게 거의 없다고 봐야지
<imsu> 노트북은 있으니 하나 구입할까만 생각중이거든요
<imsu> 근데 보통 사면 잘 안써서 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 사도 잘 안쓸거면 굳이...
<imsu> 제 노트북 일주일째 전원버튼에 불이 안들어옵니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 근데 없으면 막 사고 싶은 심정이랄까요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 사기 전까진 그런 생각 안접히겠구만
<imsu> 집에서 특별히 컴퓨터를 안만지니까 이런 사태가 벌어지는 것 같아요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요
<jun> 안녕하세요~
<Ferendevelop> Seony: zsh 쉘 써보셨나요? ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 오늘 아침 내내 세팅해봤는데, 이거 완전 시간 잡아먹겠더라고 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> ircCloud^Seony: 어떤 부분 세팅 중이신가요? ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 테마질이지 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋ 전 그냥 'Agnoster' 사용 중 입니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 나는 lambda-mod
<Ferendevelop> 프롬프트 맨 앞에 있는 모양이 마치 하프라이트 로고 같네요
<Ferendevelop> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lambda
<Ferendevelop> 아.. 그냥 글자네요ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그런 것보단, 일단 agnoster처럼 너무 컬러풀해서 뭐가 뭔지 구분이 잘 안되는 테마는 배제했어
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ 뭐야 컴퓨터하는 애가 람다를 모르면 안되잖아
<Ferendevelop> 하긴 저도 요즘 조금 느낍니다ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 저 글자인건 몰랐습니다ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 지울까하다가, 리턴값에 따라 색깔로 표시해주는 기능이 있어서 냅뒀어
<Ferendevelop> 아 맞습니다. 은근 편해서 저도 냅뒀어요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 맥에서 폰트문제는 우분투랑 달라서 또 알아봐야하네
<ircCloud^Seony> 혹시 너 맥북에서 어떤 폰트 써?
<Ferendevelop> 터미널요? 아니면 OS X 시스템 폰트 말씀하시는거에요?
<ircCloud^Seony> zsh에서 그 테마 쓰려면 폰트 바꿔야하잖아
<ircCloud^Seony> 이모티콘 같은건 폰트에 없을텐데
<Ferendevelop> 전 Source Code Pro 사용 중이에요
<ircCloud^Seony> 음... 어찌됐건 powerline용으로 수정된 폰트를 써야하겠군...
<Ferendevelop> 넵, 저도 powerline용으로 수정된 폰트 사용 중이에요
<jun> 불금인데... 뭔가 금요일같지 않은 느낌입니다;;
<commania> 안녕하세요
<Ferendevelop> 어서오세요
<jun> 저는 이만 퇴근하겠습니다~ 불금보내세요~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 안녕하세요
<autowiz__> 저녁식사들은 하셨는지요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lex_home> autowiz__, 저녁 드셨어요?
<autowiz__> 네 맛있게 먹었습니다.
<autowiz__> 렉스님은 ... 아하 집이시군요
<lex_home> ifconfig를 하면 ipv6 주소가 나오네요.....
<lex_home> 네 집입니다.ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 이제 연휴인가요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 월요일이 쉬는 날이더라구요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<lex_home> 예.
<autowiz__> 연휴 계획이라도 뭐 잡으셨나요? ㅎㅎ
<lex_home> 5일에 광양백운산휴양림에 갑니다
<autowiz__> 몇일이나 가시나요 ?ㅎㅎ
<lex_home> 5일에요~
<autowiz__> 오오 좋으시겠어요~
<lex_home> 그냥 쉬러가요
<autowiz__> 저도 좀 쉬고 싶습니다.
<lex_home> 시에서 운영하는데 하루 4만원이에요. 그런데 광양시민은 30% D/C 해준대요.ㅎ
<autowiz__> 저도 광양시민이 된후 가서 쉬다 오면 되는거군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lex_home> http://bwmt.gwangyang.go.kr/bmt/contents/forest_facilities_info1.jsp
<lex_home> 산막예약했어요.
<lex_home> 자랑하는거에요.^^;;;;
<autowiz__> 국립 휴양림이 좋은게
<autowiz__> 조용하고 싸더라구요
<autowiz__> 한번은 ㅋㅋ 비가많이와서 대피령이 내리는바람에
<autowiz__> 도망나오기도 했습니다만 ㅋㅋ
<lex_home> 저런....
<autowiz__> 나름 재미있었던 추억이 많습니다.
<autowiz__> 그 추억 렉스님하고도 만들고 싶지만 ㅡ.ㅡ;;;
<lex_home> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz__> 아 오늘 이상하게 많이 피곤하네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz__> 아핫 홀녀님 안녕하세요~~
<HolyKnight_> ㅎㅇㅇ
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요
<autowiz__> 안녕하세요
<Ferendevelop> autowiz__: 안녕하세요
<autowiz__> feren 오늘은 어떤 하루를 보냈는감?
<autowiz__> 규칙적인 생활을 하는것도 나름 괜찮은점이 많은데 말이지
<Ferendevelop> 오늘은 커피숍으로 잠깐 빠져서 위키에 몇가지 정리 했습니다.
<Ferendevelop> 그리고 저녁에 아버지 모시러 갔다가 둘이서 밥 먹고 아까 들어 왔습니다ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 저녁 뭐 먹었어? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 치킨 먹었습니다ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 치킨좋지 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 제가 진짜 한달간 거의 치킨만 먹고 살았습니다ㅋㅋ
<autowiz__> 특히 닭가슴살만 종이컵정도?
<autowiz__> 한끼에 먹고 바나나 한개를 같이 먹으면
<autowiz__> 살이 빠지는걸 느낄 수 있을거야 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 저 바나나 못 먹어요ㅠㅠ
<autowiz__> 알러지?
<Ferendevelop> 알러지까진 모르겠지만 먹으면 바로 속이 안 좋아집니다ㅠㅜ
<autowiz__> 으음 그렇구만
<autowiz__> 바나나를 못먹는다니 이런 안타까운경우가...
<Ferendevelop> 먹으면 맛은 있는데ㅠㅠ
<Ferendevelop> 뒷감당이 힘들어서 안 먹습니다ㅠㅠ
<autowiz__> 그렇구나 ...
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz__> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-06-04
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐 바나나를 못먹는다니...  난 매일 하나씩 꼬박꼬박 먹는데...
<Ferendevelop> 바나나랑 포도 주스는 먹고 나면 바로 속이 메스껍더라고요..
<autowiz__> 안녕하세요
<autowiz__> 안녕하세요
<oming> 안녕하세용 ;ㅅ;
<autowiz__> 안녕하세요
<Ferendevelop> autowiz__: 안녕하세요.
<autowiz__> feren 이 안녕~
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요 늦은 시간인데 계시네요ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 집중하긴 딱 좋은 시간이지 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 그런가요? ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 전 요즘 잠이 잘 안 와서요.. ㅠ
<autowiz__> 그냥 잠이안오는건가?
<autowiz__> 무슨 고민이나 문제가 있는거야?
<Ferendevelop> 후자에 가깝습니다호
<autowiz__> 나도 잠을 잘 못자던 시절이 있었지 으음 뭐랄까
<Ferendevelop> 이런 기분이에요ㅋㅋ https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/71GyuO6i/IMG_0144.JPG
<autowiz__> 21살때 였지. 해킹 공부에 미친듯이 빠져서
<autowiz__> 24시간 깨었다가 3~4시간 쓰러져 자고 또 24시간 컴퓨터 하고
<autowiz__> 그래서 자는시간이 계속 로테이션이 되는거지 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz__> 저사진은 feren 이 방인거군? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 막막한 미래가 무섭기도하고
<Ferendevelop> 옙 그렇습니다ㅋㅋ
<autowiz__> 빨리 뭔가를 이루고싶다고 안절부절하기도하고
<autowiz__> 한 30 까지 그랬던듯 열심히 한다고 했는데 정작 이뤄놓은건 별로 없었던거 같기도하고
<autowiz__> 경험자로서 조언은 뭔가 구체적인걸 이뤄보는것도 괜찮은거같아.
<autowiz__> 대회에 나간다거나 자격증은 좀 작은거긴한데
<Ferendevelop> 쿼리 가능하세요?
<autowiz__> 혼자 공부하는것도 중요하지만  빨리 공부해서 실제취직해서 정말로 일다운 일을 하는것도 괜찮고
<autowiz__> 응 쿼리해
<Ferendevelop> 옙
<autowiz__> 안녕하세요
<autowiz__> 8시부터 10시까지 정전이네요 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2016-06-05
<autowiz> 정전끝
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 하이하이
<Ferendevelop> 어제 잔다하곤 어쩌다보니 6시 다 되서 잤습니다ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 뭐 그럴 수 있지 암암 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 아니 존잘로님
<bluedusk> 새벽부터 일어나셔서 아얄씨 하시다니
<bluedusk> 것도 오늘은 휴일인데
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 존잘할려면 새벽부터 일어나서 아얄씨 해야하는거 아니던가요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 일요일인데 점심은 다들 뭘로 드시나요?
<Seony> 저는 샌드위치요
<Seony> 베이컨이랑 슬라이스햄 굽고 계란후라이해서 빵 사이에 껴먹으니 맛있네요
<autowiz> 수제 샌드위치인가요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 맛있을거같습니다. 저도 가끔 직접 만들어먹을때 있습니다.
<Seony> 집에서 만들면 다 수제죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 린돌님 안녕하세요
<Ferendevelop> 아버지 생신이라 전 케이크 먹었습니다!
<LinDol> autowiz, 안녕하세요 :)
<autowiz> 안녕하십니까 오랜만에 뵙습니다.
<LinDol> 하핫. :)
<LinDol> 오랜만에 뵙습니다. :)
<LinDol> 날이 뜨겁네요 ㅋ
<autowiz> 네 점점 여름에 가까워지고 있습니다.
<LinDol> 휴가 계획은 세우셨나요 ㅋ
<autowiz> 휴가
<autowiz> 계획을 세우긴 해야하는데 라고 생각만 하고 있습지요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> feren ~
<Ferendevelop> 넵?
<Ferendevelop> 3초만에 답장 했습니다ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 점심 먹었는고?
<autowiz> 심심하진 않은감 ? 뭐하고 있었어? ㅎㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 점심은 그냥 패스했습니다ㅎㅎ 살 빼야죠ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 그렇구만 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 저번에 만들었던 프로그램 손 좀 보고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 으음 ... 그런거 별로 안좋은데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 저도 그렇게 생각하고 있습니다ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 일단 새벽에 말씀 드렸던거 알아보면서 해보고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 빌드머신 16.04 로 업글중인데 한참 걸리는군요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/zjHpupyz/20160605_161140.jpg
<autowiz> 이쁘네요
<autowiz> 370 다음버젼인가요?
<autowiz> 370z 인가 앞에 사람머리때문에 안보이는 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 어떻게보면 카 모터쇼에 레이싱 모델 참 매력적이긴한데
<autowiz> 좀 비인간적이라던가 그런거 같은 생각도 듭니다.
<autowiz> 차보러 갔으면 차를봐야지 모델을 보러 ... 쿨럭 ...
<autowiz> 그래서 저는 모터쇼가면 차만 보고 옵니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight_> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz> 안녕안녕
<autowiz> 헤드님 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<razGon_SoulKHM> 안녕하세요?
#ubuntu-ko 2017-05-29
<youngbin> 5월 세미나 참석해 주신 분들 모두 감사합니다. 링크는 5월 세미나 사진첩 입니다. -> https://goo.gl/photos/rGFVDbEMDp8HfsbE7
<samahui_x> 맛있는 점심먹고 힘내서 남은 하루도 힘차게 보냅시다~
<autowiz> 아자아자 화이팅~~
<autowiz> 데탑을 새로 맞추면 , 저장공간 말고 OS 용으로 SSD 가 나을까요 그냥 HDD 가 나을까요 ... 뭐 어떻게 보면 결국 그냥 총알 문제이긴 한데 고민이네요.ㅜㅜ
<jason_KR> ㄴㄴㅇ ㅋ
<samahui_x> OS용이면 ssd가 났죠
<samahui_x> 그리고 추가 하드로 용량 확보
<samahui_x> 속도 차이 확실히 있어요
<autowiz> 노트북엔 256 꼽혀있는데 데탑은 OS HDD 도 너무 느리고 , 용량도 모자리고 해서 고민이지요 ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> SSD 하세요
<drake_kr> 나갔군
<drake_kr> jason_KR: 상암동 두루치기집 양이 많지 않다고요!?!?
<jason_KR> 예
<drake_kr> 테이블당 7천원이었던걸로 기억하는데요
<drake_kr> 분도님은 추가 안시켜줬었던가요
<jason_KR> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 하필 저 타이밍에 끊어졌었네요 ㅜㅜ
<LucyDoDo> 안녕하세요.
<LucyDoDo> 항공권 예매하고 왔습니다 ㅎㅎ 대박 설레네요
<pchero_work> 우와!어디 가시나요?
<LucyDoDo> 일본으로 갑니다 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 우와!! ;)
<pchero_work> 좋은 여행 하고 오시길!! ㅎㅎㅎ 부럽네요! :)
<LucyDoDo> ㅎㅎㅎ 감사합니다!!
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
#ubuntu-ko 2017-05-30
<Geenie_kor> 혹시 우분투에도 원노트같은 프로그램이 있나요?
<jason_KR> 우분투 원'이라는 클라우드 서비스는 없어졌고, 혹시 마소의 원노트 말씀이요?
<Geenie_kor> 네
<jason_KR> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/Kf6sZoi3/
<jason_KR> 헐~
<samahui_x220> 오늘도 밤샘입니다~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_x> 안녕하세요~
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2017-05-31
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~ ^^
<autowiz> 감자감자 소주한잔 하러 놀러 안오나? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 사마휘님 바쁠때에도 몸 건강은 필히 챙기소서~
<samahui_x> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_x> 잘먹어서 건강은 넘쳐요
<autowiz> 오옷~ ㅎㅎ 좋구만요~ ㅎㅎ
<samahui_x> 살빼야되서 넘침 좀 모자람으로 바꾸고 싶네요
<autowiz> 아~ 저도 요즘 나름 열심히 빼고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<imsu> 오랜만입니다용 히히히
<Work^Seony> 임수 하이
<imsu> Work^Seony: 잘 지내셨어요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 나야 뭐 맨날 똑같지
<Work^Seony> 아얄씨에서 조용하면 게임하느라 바쁘다고 생각하면 돼 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Work^Seony: 위쳐3 안한지 한달 가까이 된거 같아요.. 인생겜 되려나 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 오래해서 인생겜이구나 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 네네 늙어 죽을 때까지 할지도 모르겠어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> autowiz: ㅎㅎ 한번 가기는 가야 하는데... 일이 자꾸 밀려 들어서 바쁘네요...ㅜ
<autowiz> 그럼그럼 바빠서 못오는걸꺼야 ㅜㅜ
<PotatoGim> 갑자기 회사에 투자가 들어와서...;
<autowiz> 오~ 임수다~
<autowiz> 하는일이 막 갑자기 바뀌진 않지? 그러면 힘든데 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 일은 다행히도 스토리지입니다 ㅎ 미국에서 모 스토리지 회사가 투자한다고 그래서;
<PotatoGim> 요구 사항만 겁나 많고;
<autowiz> 아~ 우리 회사도 제품 박스 디자인 하고 그러고 있는데 내부 정책이 바뀌는것도 있고 해서 수정 겁나 들어가고 있... ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 메이저 스토리지? 오호~~ ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> EMC 라던가? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> pure 라던가 ...
<PotatoGim> 그랬으면 좋겠는데 안타깝게도... 저는 처음 들어본 실리콘 스토리지라고...
<autowiz> 어쩌다 저쩌다보면 감자군도 저기 본사 한번 가보나~ ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 저는 여권도 없어서... 빠른 포기를...ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 캘리포니아구만 ~~ 욕심좀 내봐~ 여권도 미리미리 만들어두고
<autowiz> 갑자기 기회가 생길지도 모르잖아 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 저는 헬조선 체질이라...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 가도 적응 못하고 돌아올 것 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 지옥의 지배자라도 되고싶은건가 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> NAS 스토리지도 리눅스 올려서 쓸거잖아
<PotatoGim> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 노예로 살다가 갈 확률이 더...
<autowiz> 기본 OS 는 우분투 그대로 올리고 스토리지 서비스 프로그램이랑 UI 만 추가 해서 쓰면
<autowiz> 이런경우에 OS 는 그냥 자체 OS 입니다 라고 하면 . 우분투 라이센스에 걸리나?
<autowiz> 그냥 커널 가져다가 컴파일해서 OS 처럼 만들어서 써야하나
<PotatoGim> 음... 예전에는 그렇게 했었는데 지금은 커널 관리도 번거로운 것도 있고 해서 그냥 설치 가능한 소프트웨어로 나갑니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 보통 솔루션 업체들이 전용 OS 라고들 하는데
<drake_kr> 오호
<autowiz> 배포판 그대로 쓰고 정말 일부만 수정해서 전용 OS 라고 해도 되나 하는 이야기가 나와가지고
<drake_kr> Bsd인가요
<drake_kr> Bsd는 그르케 해도 되지
<autowiz> {Free|Net} BSD 가 아니라 , 그냥 linux 배포판이면 안되는걸까요?
<drake_kr> 안되지
<autowiz> 코드가 같이 역이지는 않는 상황이라 별도로 동작하긴하는데
<drake_kr> GPL이라..
<autowiz> 이놈의 GPL 문서를 다시 한번 읽어봐야하는데 영어가 어렵네 ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 커널 손대면 오픈해야 됨
<drake_kr> 간단히 말해서, 커널에 손을 대는 순간 뭐라도 숨기면 불법이 됨
<autowiz> 커널 모듈의 경우에는 어떻게 피해는 방법이 있을까요? 그냥 맘편히 오픈하는게 장땡인가요?
<autowiz> 뭐 일단 지금은 커널에 손을 대진 않지만서두
<drake_kr> DKMS로 손대도 누가 오픈안한다고 걸면 걸림
<imsu> autowiz: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 아직도 오임수입니깡 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 응응 당연하지 아직은 오~ 임수임~ ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 오구오구 임수다
<autowiz> nvidia 드라이버는 ko 는 아니고 그냥 so 였나요?
<imsu> drake_kr: 육구육구 칠구칠구 팔구팔구 구구구구
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 임수의 폭주가 또 시작됐다~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 엠비디아는 hal이라 봐여할듯?
<imsu> hal 이 뭐에요?zz
<imsu> autowiz: 폭주해봐야 반경 1mm  ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 오~9  혹은 9999 ? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> HAL  Hardware Abstraction Layer 이거인가요?
<imsu> autowiz: 모르는게 없는 분.. ㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<imsu> 풀어줘도 뜻은 모르겠다능;;
<drake_kr> 역시
<autowiz> 구글링 했지뭐~ ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> High-Availability License 나오고 난리였음 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> BSD 설치를 함 해봐야할려나 으흠.
<drake_kr> 디바이스드라이버 작성하는게 좀 달라서
<Work^Seony> http://bbs.ruliweb.com/best/board/300143/read/33661491
<Work^Seony> 솔직히 보고도 못믿겠네요
<Work^Seony> 저게 극히 일부겠죠?
<PotatoGim> 헉... 충격이네요;
<drake_kr> 오
<drake_kr> 저거 진짜에요
<Work^Seony> 헐...
<Work^Seony> 어떻게 받아들여야할지 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 리포트를 폰으로 써서 낸다니..
<drake_kr> 저 일본어 칠땐 키보드보다 폰이 더 나아요
<Work^Seony> 일본어 자판 배열 때문에 그런건가요
<drake_kr> 한자변환때문이 가장 큰거 같고요
<drake_kr> 사실.. 천지인이 라이센스 걸려서 그렇지 풀려있었다면 한국도 비슷한 상황이지 싶은데요
<drake_kr> 하드웨어키일때 일본애들 핸드폰으로 분당 300타쯤이 평균이었던거 같던데요..
<drake_kr> 어쨌든.. 변환을 많이 하다보니 학습 알고리듬을 쓰게 되고.. 키보드로 입력을 하더라도 눈으로 보고 고르는 식이라.. 자판 외운다고 빠른것도 아니고..
<imsu> 흐아 외근 갑니당 ㅠ.ㅠ;;; 즐점하세요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 더운데 몸조심하고~
<imsu> 옛설
<drake_kr> 육게장 맛있을까
<autowiz> 육개장 완전 맛나지 말입니다~ ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/A6qFoZYh/IMG_0420.JPG
<austin987> I have a question about Korean font aliases if someone has a few minutes (and speaks some English :) )
<autowiz> Just asking : )     may some one answering .
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> font aliases 물어보시는 분이 오셨는데
<autowiz> 말씀을 안하시네요 ㅜㅜ
<LucyDoDo> 안녕하세요~~
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요~
<LucyDoDo> pchero_work: 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 여행은 잘 다녀오셨나요? ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 아니요 ㅎㅎ 6월 29일 출국입니다 ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 이제 막 이것저것 알아보고 준비 중이에요 ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 매일 매일이 설렙니다 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 아고! :)
<LucyDoDo> 이것저것 알아보는 재미가 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 어제는 캐리어도 새로 샀습니다 ㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 우와!
<pchero_work> ;)
<LucyDoDo> 하여튼 엄청 예쁩니다 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 혹시 비행기 처음이신가요?
<LucyDoDo> 아뇨 그건 아닙니다 ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> pchero_work: 비행기 처음은 아닙니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 여행으론 처음?
<LucyDoDo> drake_kr: 아뇨 항상 해외 여행은 가족끼리였는데 이번은 아니라서요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 오 혼자!
<LucyDoDo> 혼자는 아닙니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 여자친구랑!?
<LucyDoDo> 좋아하는 누나랑 가요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 우와
<ianychoi> 우와 (2)
<pchero_work> 우와 (3)
<wonwooddo> 안녕하세요. 혹시 SC17(supercomputing conference 2017) 참석 예정이신분 있나요?
<aaaa_> 안녕하세요..?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<aaaa_> 리눅스 과제하다가 너무 답답해서 이곳저곳 찾다가 들리게 되었는데 질문을 드리면 실례가 되려나요..?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 그렇진 않은데, 규칙만 읽어주시면 됩니다.
<aaaa_> 넵 규칙한번 읽어보고 오겠습니다.
<aaaa_> 질문 내용을 간단하게 요약하기가 힘들어 어떻게 질문을 드려야할지 고민이 좀 되네요..
<Work^Seony> 뭐 꼭 한 줄로 길게 설명해야하는 것에 부담갖지 마시구요,
<Work^Seony> 그냥 단어 하나하나마다 한 줄로 치는 걸 삼가자는 얘기에요
<aaaa_> 넵 사실 어디 물어볼만한 곳도 없고.. 지푸라기라도 잡는 심정으로 들어와서 인사를 드려본거라...ㅎㅎ
ile (standard input) matches
#ubuntu-ko 2017-06-01
<LucyDoDo> 안녕하세요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 하이
<LucyDoDo> ircCloud^Seony: 안녕하세요. 뭔가 오랜만에 뵙습니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그런가? ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 네. 뭔가 오랜만에 뵙는 느낌이 드네요. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 나가셨군요
<autowiz> 커널후킹 2.3 대에서 제가 대학교때 썼던 과제물이 있긴한데 버젼올라가면서 후킹 하는부분이 잘 안되서 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 정확히는 시스템콜 후킹
<ircCloud^Seony> 좀이따 오겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> auto wiz: "커널후킹 2.3 대에서 제가 대학교때 썼던 과제물이 있긴한데" <-- 을 보관중이요?
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 2.4도 아니고 2.3
<autowiz> 보관 중이긴 하지요 . 예전 자료라서 이제는 별 영양가도 없어요
<autowiz> 아 죄송합니다 커널 2.6 이네요
<drake_kr> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/Wqbf3q1X/IMG_0425.JPG
<jason_KR> 아뒤노 우노 표준 모델, 왜요?
<imsu> 안녕하세요~~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 오~ 임수다~
<imsu> autowiz: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 즐거운 저녁 보내시와요 ㅋㅋ
<youngbin_> 저번주 금요일 까지 진행한 설문 결과에 따라,  슬랙-IRC연동이 결정되었습니다. 자세한 내용은 포럼 공지 참고 바랍니다. -> https://forum.ubuntu-kr.org/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=29332&p=127249#p127249
<youngbin_> Work^Seony: 메일 확인 및 회신 부탁드려요 :)
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<youngbin_> [Slack-IRC 연동 관련 공지]
<youngbin_> IRC Manager이신 정서원(jswlinux@gmail.com)님 께서 봇 반입을 수락 하심에 따라, 연동 작업이 확정 되었습니다. 오늘~내일 중으로 연동 작업이 완료될 예정입니다.
<youngbin_> https://forum.ubuntu-kr.org/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=29332&p=127250#p127250
#ubuntu-ko 2017-06-02
<jason_KR> Running a Linux Web Server on an Android device | Codementor
<jason_KR> https://www.codementor.io/maxpleaner/run-a-linux-web-server-on-android-device-du1083k05
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 연동 테스트 : IRC 에서 이 메시지 잘 보이나요?
<youngbin_> 연동 테스트 : Slack 에서 이 메시지 잘 보이나요?
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> Slack(ubuntu-kr#general) - IRC(freenode#ubuntu-ko) 연동 완료 되었습니다.
<youngbin_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/HkNhV2SF/Screenshot_20170602-104557_01.png
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> File uploaded https://ubuntu-kr.slack.com/files/youngbin/F5ML7DN5B/screenshot_20170602-104544_01.png / https://slack-files.com/T068QEXT4-F5ML7DN5B-be340ed418
<bridgebot1> <draco> 연동 딜레이가 얼마나 되려나
<DRACOKR> 헐 빠르네요.
<bridgebot1> <jtjisgod> EldydEldyd
<autowiz> 누가누가 자리에 있는지 안보이는 불편함이야 뭐 어쩔 수 없겠지요... 저도 말을 좀 조심해야 할 거 같습니다요~ ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 봇 코드 포크 뜬 거긴 합니다만, 깃헙에 소스 있으니 참고 하시면 좋을 것 같아요 :) github.com/ubuntu-kr/slack-irc
<ianychoi> 오 봇은 어떤 봇 사용하시나요?
<ianychoi> 아 깃허브 넵
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ianychoi> 아 저거군요. 오픈스택 커뮤니티에서 openstack-ko 랑 연동 작년에 이것저것 테스트해봤었는데요 데몬이 가끔 죽어서 귀찮드라구요
<ianychoi> 더 고민해 보려고 하다가 시간만 흘렀는데.. 연동 고생하셨습니답 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 봇을 직접 짠건 아니고 포크떠다 도커 이미지로 빌드해다 씁니다 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot1> <dry8r3ad> 역시 도커마스터님.. bbb
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> Dockerfile 쓰는건 아주 어렵진 않아요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<youngbin_> 저희 봇 도커 이미지 입니다 https://hub.docker.com/r/ubuntukorea/slack-irc/
<bridgebot1> <dry8r3ad> @youngbin 다음 7월 세미나때 이걸로 라이트닝 토크 해보시는건 어때요?
<youngbin_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 좋네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ianychoi> 역시 도커를 잘 써야 ㅎㅎ 전 VM 지식에서 벗어나지 못하는 1인이라.. ㅎㅎ 오오 라이트닝 토크!
<youngbin_> 처음에 우분투 중국 커뮤니티에서 슬랙-IRC 연동할 때 sameroom.io 써볼까 했는데
<youngbin_> 이게 일정량 넘으면 과금이고, 그 일정량도 너무 적어서 그냥 깃허브 뒤져서 봇 돌리기로 했습니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 중국쪽 돈 내나 싶었는데 요즘 안내는지 연동 끊겨 있더군요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그러고보니 슬랙 쪽에서는 누가 있는지 알 수가 없긴 하군요
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 네네 아직 서로 건너편에 누가 있는지는 알 수가 없어요
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 시간 날 때 봇에 기능 넣어봐야죠 뭐 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 흠 슬랙 쪽에서는 봇만 잘 뜯어고치면, IRC에서 명령어 쳐서 결과값 가져오게 하면 IRC에 누가 있는지 알 수 있을 거 같긴 한데
<Seony> 그러고보면 슬랙에서는 IRC처럼 / 로 시작하는 명령어가 있지않나요?
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 네네
<Seony> 제가 일하는 곳에서는 HipChat 쓰는데, 일부 간단한 명령어가 지원되거든요...
<autowiz> 간단히 보면 slack 도 웹에서 동작하는 챗방 으로 생각하면 되는건가요?
<Seony> 웹에서 작동하긴 하는데, 전용 클라이언트도 따로 있어요
<autowiz> 이게 저는 살짝 걱정되는게 , 슬랙이 채팅 한줄 한줄 마다 알림이 뜬다거나 그런면
<Seony> 알람은 끌 수 있을 거에요
<autowiz> IRC 에서 잡담 하는거 까지 전부 넘어가니까 불편할 수 도 있지 않을까 하는 생각을 살짝 해봅니다 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 스누즈 기능 있어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 브릿지봇을 보니 클라우드의 개념이 이해가 가는군요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 브릿지봇을 넘어선 슬랙에서는 누가 있는지 알 수가 없지만, 어찌됐든 채팅은 전달되니...
<autowiz> 좋은 세상 입니다~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 요즘 구글 클라우드 플렛폼에서 미국 리전에 f1-micro 타입 가상머신 올리면, 항상 월 720시간 무료라 해서 그걸로 브릿지봇 돌려놓는 중입니다 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 720 시간이면 31일 까지 있는 달은 하루 정도 꺼둬야 하는건가요? ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 1년간 쓸수 있는 크레딧 300달러 줘요. 오늘부터 1년간은 그걸로 매워야죠 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot1> <draco> 공짜는 알차게 써야죠 ㅎㅎ
<youngbin_> f1-micro 하루 과금 해 봤자 3백원이네요  ㅎㅎㅎ 도쿄 기준 시간당 0.0092 달러...
<revi> >For f1-micro instances, we will give you free usage equivalent to the number of total hours within the current month, enough to run one instance without interruption for the entire month. For example, March has 744 Hours (31 days x 24 hours). You therefore receive 744 instance hours of free usage for the month. April has 720 hours, giving you 720 instance hours of free f1-micro usage in April.
<revi> 한달에 해당하는 시간을 무료로 줍니다
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 오 그냥 추가 과금 나올일이 없군요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 좀 더 제대로 읽어봐야 했나…ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot1> <draco> 모처럼 연동했는데 연동관련 이야기 후에 조용...ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 금요일이라서 그런걸까요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 이만 게임이나 하러 가야겠군요..
<autowiz> 오늘은 어떤 게임 하시나요? 한가지가 아니라
<autowiz> 여러개 하실려나요? ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot1> <jtjisgod> 아아아아 ircirc...
<Seony> 오늘은 아마도 젤다의 전설 할 것 같네요
<bridgebot1> <jtjisgod> 안녕하세여!
<Seony> 며칠 전에 매스이펙트 안드로메다 엔딩 봤거든요
<Seony> 네 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 혹시 얼마전에 새로 나왔다는 그건가요?
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 어떤게요?
<bridgebot1> <jtjisgod> 오버워치...
<autowiz> 젤다의전설이요
<Seony> 얼마 전은 아니에요
<Seony> 몇 달 됐죠
<Seony> 사마휘님 엄청 하시다가 다시 하셔야하는 그 게임 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 점심 먹고 났더니 나른나른 하네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 인왕도 빨리 엔딩 봐야되는데 너무 지겹군요
<autowiz> 게임이 한꺼번에 막 재미없어질때도 있는데 대부분은 하고픈 , 해야할 게임이 몇개정도는 있는 상태가 되지요 ㅎㅎ
<youngbin_> @jtjisgod ????
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇기도 해요
<Seony> 근데 보통 게임하는 걸 취미로 삼기 시작하면, 사놓은 게임은 많은데 다 못깬 게임이 많은 현상은 누구에게나 생깁니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 구입해서 한 번도 실행 안해본 게임들도 여럿 있는 사람들도 있구요...
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 일단… 연쇄 할인마 스팀…
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ 스팀...
<Seony> 저는 PC로는 게임을 안해서...
<bridgebot1> <draco> PC가 10살 넘어서 요즘 게임은 실행이 안되다보니 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot1> <draco> 그런데 슬랙에서 글 수정하면 어떻게 연동될까요? 수정해 보겠습니다.
<bridgebot1> <draco> 반영 안되는군요.
<bridgebot1> <draco> 댓글은 어떨까요?
<bridgebot1> <draco> 댓글은 나오네요
<PotatoGim> 수정된 메시지(message.edited 속성)에 대한 필터링이 들어간게 아닐까요? (https://api.slack.com/events/message)
<LucyDoDo> 안녕하세요.
<LucyDoDo> 자동출입국심사 신청 하러 공항 갔다 왔는데 만 19세 이상 내국인은 신청 안 해도 된다네요..ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot1> <youngbin>  올해 초에 다 처리를 했는지 그냥 쓸 수 있데요
<autowiz> 공항구경 하고 왔구만 ㅎㅎ
<ianychoi> 올해부터 자동출입국심사 등록 안하고 자동으로 되는 걸로 바꼈을 거예요
<ianychoi> 슬랙 연동이 irc에서 보기에 아직 익숙하지는 않지만 잼있네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<ianychoi> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 안녕하세요 :slightly_smiling_face:
<bridgebot1> <draco> 슬랫봇은 왜 인사하는거니...
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 커스텀 응답 설정되어있어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 근데 슬랙봇 커스텀 응담은 IRC에 안보내지나 보네요
<bridgebot1> <draco> 그것도 연동 프로그램에 필터링 되나 보군요
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 그런가 보네요. 슬랙봇 음소거 옵션이 프로그램에 따로 있네요
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 기본값은 음소거 인가 봅니다
<bridgebot1> <pchero> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 안녕하세요 :slightly_smiling_face:
<bridgebot1> <pchero> IRC에서 놀다가 슬랙 연동되었다고 해서 놀러 왔습니다~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<youngbin_> 아하 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot1> <pchero> 아..
<bridgebot1> <pchero> 이게 이렇게 작동하는군요.
<bridgebot1> <pchero> 연동한다길래 무슨 말인가 했더니.. ㅎ
<bridgebot1> <draco> ㅎㅎㅎ 안녕하세요
<bridgebot1> <pchero> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot1> <pchero> 슬랙은 처음 써봐요.
<bridgebot1> <draco> 원래 슬랙이...이런 동호회 채팅방 보다는, 같이 일할때 정말 좋더라구요.
<bridgebot1> <pchero> 여기는 사람들이 많이 있네요.
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 사람은 많은데 말은 그렇게 많치 않아요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 말 하는사람만 말하는….ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot1> <pchero> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot1> <draco> 오늘 가장 많이 떠든 사람 누구...하고 알려주는 봇을 만들면 잼있겠습니다.
<bridgebot1> <pchero> 이름 막 적나요.. ㅋ
<pchero_work> IRC 테스트
<bridgebot1> <draco> 반장이 칠판 구석에 적는 느낌으로
<pchero_work> 오호..
<pchero_work> 슬랙이 아무래도 기능이 많아 보이네요.
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 슬랙에서 매주 요일별로 얼마나 메시지가 오갔나 보내주긴 해요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot1> <pchero> 히스토리를 보여주는 군요.
<bridgebot1> <draco> 슬랙이 원래 기업이나 팀단위 협업툴이라서요. 기능 많아요
<youngbin_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/mZ5r3TJR/%E1%84%89%E1%85%B3%E1%84%8F%E1%85%B3%E1%84%85%E1%85%B5%E1%86%AB%E1%84%89%E1%85%A3%E1%86%BA%202017-06-02%20%E1%84%8B%E1%85%A9%E1%84%92%E1%85%AE%205.23.11.png
<bridgebot1> <pchero> IRC 에서 히스토리 볼려면 많이 귀찮던데..
<bridgebot1> <pchero> 편리하네요. ㅎ
<bridgebot1> <draco> 페이스북 개발하던 사람이 나와서 PHP로 게임 만들다 프로젝트가 변경되서 슬랙이 되었다는 전설이 있죠.
<bridgebot1> <pchero> PHP 로 게임을요...?
<bridgebot1> <pchero> ㄷ ㄷ ㄷ ㄷ..
<bridgebot1> <draco> 웹게임 같은거였나봐요. 잘은 모르지만
<bridgebot1> <draco> https://goo.gl/OuDKBD
<bridgebot1> <draco> 여기에 그런 내용이 나옵니다
<bridgebot1> <pchero> 아하
<bridgebot1> <draco> 슬랙이 히스토리를 보거나 검색하기 편하지만, 오래된 내용은 유료 결제해야 조회 가능해요. 그런데 가격이 인원당 이라서..;;;;;;
<youngbin_> 맞아요... 기능은 이것저것 편한것이 많은데, 히스토리가 보려면 과금...ㅜㅜㅜ
<bridgebot1> <pchero> 아...
<bridgebot1> <pchero> 과금이 있군요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot1> <draco> ㅎㅎㅎ 8달러인가 그런데, 업무용으로는 싸지만, 인원당이라 10명만 되도 80달러..후덜덜
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> https://ubuntu-kr.slack.com/pricing
<bridgebot1> <pchero> 재밌네요. ㅎ
<bridgebot1> <draco> 이거 응용하면 기업에서는 정말 무궁무진하게 응용할 수 있어요. 전화도 되고, 봇이나 푸시 이용해서 다른 사이트랑 연동하고, 다른 클라우드 서비스들이랑 연동기능도 무시무시해요. 그런데 멋 모르고 처음 무료로 쓰다 제한 걸려서 결제하려면 피눈물이 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot1> <pchero> 으아...
<youngbin_> 뜬금없지만... slack-irc 연동 봇이 돌아가는 VM 입니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/XAbdt9dV/Screenshot_20170602-174221.png
<Seony> 회사 입장에서 월 $80이면 별거 아니죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 애초에 슬랙이 개인 사용자를 위해서 나온건 아니니..
<bridgebot1> <draco> 회사 입장에서야 생산성만 조금이라도 향상된다면야 인당 8달러면 별거 아니죠.
<imsu> 불금 보내세용 ^^
<Seony> Putty가 맥용으로 나왔는데, 이게 무려 $10이나 하네요
<Seony> 과연 저걸 돈 주고 살 가치가 있는 건가...
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 그냥 openssh...ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> MacPort에서도 그냥 제공을 해주는 건데 물론 돈 받고 파는 것과는 기능상 차이가 있긴하겠지만요...
<Seony> putty가 ssh 에뮬레이터잖아요...
<Seony> 그러니까 openssh를 쓰긴 쓰는 건데, 과연 그 에뮬레이터로 Terminal이랑 iTerm 있는데, 그걸 놔두고 과연 putty를 돈주고 살 가치가 있나 모르겠네요...
<Seony> 그렇다고 맥에서 시리얼 포트 연결 못하는 것도 아니고..
<Seony> 저는 이만 자러갑니다.
<drake_kr> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/NFuDk0mo/IMG_0415.PNG
<pchero_work> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot1> <draco> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot1> <draco> 굿모닝
#ubuntu-ko 2017-06-03
<bridgebot1> <lz-reflpass> SSD ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot1> <fmowl> 토요일이 끝나가네요. 안녕하신가요?
<samahui_x220> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_x220> 즐거운 주말
<samahui_x220> 원더우먼 보러 왔습니다
<samahui_x220> 원더우먼 기대는 안되는데 주인공이 이뻐서 봐주려 합니다
<bridgebot1> <fmowl> *dc*에서 나온 것 중에선 성공했다는 말이 있는데 재미 있으려나요?
<samahui_x220> 맨오브 스틸은 괜찮게 봤는데 의외로 베트맨vs슈퍼맨을 그냥저냥봐서... 근데 그때 구세주가 원더우먼이였죠
<samahui_x220> 위에도 언급했지만 저스티스리그 나와도 원더우먼이 살릴꺼 같아요
<drake_kr> 오 언더웨어우먼
<samahui_x220> 재미없는 수어사이드스쿼드도 할리퀸이 살렸죠
<samahui_x220> 언더웨어우먼... ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 언더웨어우먼 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_x220> 언더웨어만 입고 나와주면 감사해야죠
<bridgebot1> <fmowl> 으얽
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 금속 언더웨어?
<samahui_x220> 그나저나 원더우면 주인공이 미스 이스라엘 출신이라는군요
<samahui_x220> 어쩐지 이쁘다 했더니 ...
<drake_kr> 오 군필
<bridgebot1> <fmowl> 이스라엘은 여자 남자 모두 군필자였죠
<drake_kr> 여자도 짤없이 군대가는 이스라엘
<samahui_x220> 이전에 크리미널에서 나왔을때도 정말 이쁘게 봤는데 기대되네요
<samahui_x220> 글고보니 군필이겠군요 ㅋ
<bridgebot1> <fmowl> 나중에 dvd판으로 봐야 겠네요.
<samahui_x220> 크리미널 안봤으면 크리미널 보세요
<samahui_x220> 크리미널 영화자체도 재미있었고 여주도 이뻤지요~
<samahui_x220> 오랜만에 케빈코스트너 괜찮게 나온 영화다 싶네요
<samahui_x220> 요즘 시간도 없고 일도 많고 이래저래 영화를 못봐 속상했는데 간만에 영화보려니... 두근두근... 졸리네요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_x220> 자다 나올까 걱정입니다~ ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 코골지마셔용
<bridgebot1> <fmowl> 재미 있으면 못자겠죠. ㅋㅋ
<samahui_x220> 저... 아바타 첨 볼때도 잤었고... 타이타닉 볼때도 잤었다죠...
<samahui_x220> 재미와 제 피곤함은 별개인듯합니다
<samahui_x220> 그러고보니 긴 영화에서 잤군요
<drake_kr> 어..
<drake_kr> 타이타닉은 안 잤는데 저도 아바타는 잤어요
<samahui_x220> 코골까 걱정이지만..일행들이 있어서.. 코골면 깨워 주겠죠
<samahui_x220> 타이타닉 아바타 둘다 2차 또봤었어요
<drake_kr> 그러고보니 배틀엔젤 언제 나오려나
<bridgebot1> <fmowl> 영화랑 별개인 이야기인데요 irc쓰시는 분들은 어떤 irc클라이언트 쓰시나요?
<drake_kr> Irccloud client for ios요
<samahui_x220> xchat이나 irssi요
<samahui_x220> 몰래 할대 irssi
<samahui_x220> 배틀엔젤이 총몽이군요
<drake_kr> 인정합니다
<bridgebot1> <fmowl> 저는 hexchat쓰고 있네요.
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 저도 IRCCloud 씁니다
<drake_kr> 자세히 보기전까지 채팅인지 모르죠
<samahui_x220> ㅋㅋ
<samahui_x220> 터미널 여러개 띄워놓고 사이에 놓으면 감쪽같아요
<drake_kr> 일반인이야 두말할 필요도 없고
<samahui_x220> 창은 반투명배경으로 하는 센스도 필요하죠 ㅋ
<samahui_x220> 문제는 그렇게 할 필요가 없는 직책인데도 버릇인가 남들몰래 그렇게 쓰네요 ㅜㅜ
<bridgebot1> <fmowl> 검은 바탕에 초록 글씨면 뭔가 해커 같아지죠 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 팀장급이 뭐가 막 올라가면 뭐 컴파일하냐고 물어보죠
<samahui_x220> 뭐.. 제 방에는 당당하게 구형 노트북하나를 irc용으로 쓰고 있습니다
<samahui_x220> 키감이 탁월한 구형 씽크패드에 크런치뱅과 irssi만 깔아서 돌리고 있죠
<drake_kr> 라즈베리파이가 열일해야죠
<samahui_x220> 라즈베리파이로도 썼었는데... 이게 가끔 먹통되는경우가 있어서 꺼서 치워버렸어요
<samahui_x220> 아 글고보니 라즈베리파이3 나눔해야되는데
<samahui_x220> 안쓰면 처분해야죠
<samahui_x220> 기분좋게 나눔으로 처분
<drake_kr> 많은가요
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 혹시 7월 세미나 오실 계획 있으시면 그때 오셔서 나눔 하시는거 어때요?
<samahui_x220> 제가 시간이 애매해서 아마도 참석은 그때 가봐야 알 듯합니다
<samahui_x220> 혹 책임지고 나눔하실분 계시면 보내드릴께요
<samahui_x220> 한대만 풀겁니다 한대는 혹시 모를 비상용이고 다른 한대는 nas대용인지라 쓰고 있어서요
<drake_kr> 그럼 대표님이 쓰다 태워먹는걸로..
<samahui_x220> ㅎㅎ;;
<bridgebot1> <fmowl> 성능 괜찮아서 태워 먹을리가..
<samahui_x220> 확실히 3되서야 좀 쓸만하죠
<bridgebot1> <fmowl> 없죠 대표님?
<drake_kr> 에이.. 성능때문에 태워먹나요
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 좋네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 안그래도 지금 가지고 있는게 1 B+ 랑 제로 있는건 성능이…ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 뭐 io같은거 잘못 꼽아서 태워먹는거지..
<bridgebot1> <fmowl> 아 저는 자이로 센서 태워 먹은 적 있어서 공감이 가네요. ㅋㅋ..
<drake_kr> 무턱대고 5볼트 직결하거나..
<bridgebot1> <fmowl> ㄴㄴ 합선
<bridgebot1> <jtjisgod> 라즈베리파리...!!
<samahui_x220> 그럼 대표로 한분이 받으셔요
<samahui_x220> 받으셔서 세미나때 사다리를 타건 가위바위보를 하건해서 가져가는걸로...
<drake_kr> 대표로 대표님이 감사히 쓰실듯 하네요
<bridgebot1> <fmowl> 아주 감사히
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> :ok_hand:
<drake_kr> 전 라즈배리같은거 좀 태워먹어도 된다고 봐요
<samahui_x220> 속을 태우는것보다 났죠
<drake_kr> Io 몇개 나가고 막
<youngbin_> 🙂
<drake_kr> 그러니까요
<drake_kr> 아무것도 안 하고 라즈베리파이가 아주 깨끗한걸 보면 쌤이 학생 교과서가 깨끗한걸 보는 느낌이죠..
<samahui_x220> 제 라즈베리파이는 아주 깨끗합니다
<samahui_x220> 관리를 잘해서죠
<drake_kr> 핀 몇개 뿌러져있고
<samahui_x220> 절대로 놀려서가 아닙니다
<drake_kr> 땜자국있고 그러면
<samahui_x220> 부...부러지는건 좀...
<drake_kr> 뭔가 되게 열심히 하는거 같잖아요
<drake_kr> 점핑도 몇개 들어가고
<samahui_x220> 제 라즈베리파이는 깨끗합니다... 연결시켰던 io보드나 달려놓은 키보드가 반질반질하죠
<drake_kr> 제 전에 라즈베리1 쓰던거는
<drake_kr> 정말 지저분했는데요
<samahui_x220> 라즈베리파이로 게임기도 만들고 리모트장칙도 만들고 잘놀았었는데
<samahui_x220> 성능이 좋아진 3에 와서는 좋아진 성능에 우분투 올려서 irc채팅과 파이썬 간단 코딩용으로만 썼네요
<drake_kr> Sd카드 소켓 바꾸고.. 헤더핀 새로 꼽아놓고..
<samahui_x220> 좋아질수록 본연의 목적보다 딴짓을 많이하게 되네요
<bridgebot1> <fmowl> 제 꺼는 지금 메모리 인식부가 불량이라서 못쓰고 있지만요.
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 라즈베리2는 ap 뚜껑 열리는거 봤어요
<drake_kr> 오버클럭 1.4까지 올려서 잘 도는듯 하다가
<drake_kr> 꺼지면서 ap가 쪼개지던데요
<jason_KR> ap 가 뭐요?
<drake_kr> Application processor요.. cpu
<jason_KR> 아 글케 부르는구나. THX
<bridgebot1> <fmowl> 라즈베리파이 3에서는 오버클럭을 raspi-config으로 가능하던가요?
<drake_kr> avr이나 cortex-m같은 경우는 mcu.. micro controller unit 라고들 많이 부르고요
<drake_kr> cpu랑 gpu랑 메모리가 붙어있는 경우 거의 ap라고들 해요
<bridgebot1> <fmowl> amd에서는 apu라고 부르죠
<drake_kr> 3부터는 오버클럭을 안 하게 되어서 잘 모르겠는데 아예 안된다고 하는거 같애요
<samahui_x220> 오버는 된지 않나요? 저도 필요가 없어서 오버는 안쓰고 있습니다
<samahui_x220> 이제 슬슬 영화보러 가야겠네요 ~
<samahui_x220> 즐거운 주말들 보내세요~
<bridgebot1> <fmowl> 잘보세요.
<bridgebot1> <fmowl> ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2017-06-04
<bridgebot1> <deve10pr> 오호.. 안녕하세요
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 안녕하세요 :)
<bridgebot1> <deve10pr> IRC 채널만 있는줄 알았는데 페북 보고 슬랙이 있는걸 뒤늦게 알았습니다.
<bridgebot1> <deve10pr> 공홈에 별다른 설명이 없어서 ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 공홈이면 ubuntu-kr.org?
<bridgebot1> <deve10pr> 넵
<bridgebot1> <jtjisgod> 안녕하세요!
<bridgebot1> <jtjisgod> 슬랙봇!
<bridgebot1> <jtjisgod> slackbot
<DarkCircle> 브릿지봇 괜츈하네요.
<DarkCircle> 오래된 얘긴데 HanIRC에 연동했다가 HanIRC쪽 개판 나서 연동을 끊었었죠...
<DarkCircle> URL title 보여주는 정도랑 트위터 글 보여주는 기능 하나 넣으면 괜찮을 것 같은데
<jason_KR> URL title 보여주는 정도 +1
<DarkCircle> 우분투 패키지 검색 기능은 다른 채널에서 넣고 테스트 해봤는데 귀찮아서 거의 아무도 안쓰므로 (...)
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> :party_parrot:
<bridgebot1> <lz-reflpass> 안녕하세요!
<bridgebot1> <lz-reflpass> Ma ERROR
<dhsung> 안녕하세요
<dhsung> 우분투 뉴비입니다
<dhsung> 잘 부탁드립니다
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> :ok:
<dhsung> 우분투에서 GNOME에서 나온 polari라는 IRC많이 사용하나요??
<dhsung> 저는 KDE Plasma를 쓰는 평범한 일반인이에요
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 전 IRCCloud 를 많이 씁니다. :slightly_smiling_face:
<bridgebot1> <studioego> 오 그렇군요
<MacEgo_> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot1> <fmowl> 벌써 6시 50분쯤이네요.
<dhsung> 하루종일 파이썬 코드 짜고 디비 설계하느라 시간이 훅 갔네요
<dhsung> 오늘 밤이면 파이썬으로 개발 하는걸 모 두개발할수 있을듯 한데 흠
<dhsung> 우분투에서 한글 입력 어렵네요
<dhsung> 제 친구가 만든 KDE배포판은 한글 입력이 쉽게 되던데 흠
<dhsung> https://blogs.kde.org/2016/09/27/kde-neon-korean-developer-edition-and-future-cjk-edition
<bridgebot1> <fmowl> 어떤 입력기 쓰시나요?
<dhsung> https://fcitx-im.org/wiki/Fcitx
<dhsung> fcitx입력기 사용합니다
<dhsung> nabi와 연동하여 이제 한글입력하고 있습니다
<imsu> 즐거운 아침입니다. ~~^^
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 9시 수업이라(...) 학교에 와 있습니다
#ubuntu-ko 2018-05-28
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 활기찬 월요일 되세요~ ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot1> <draco> 안녕하세요.
<bridgebot1> <draco> 어휴 왤케 피곤하지...많이 잤는데
<bridgebot1> <cyclone5989> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot1> <cyclone5989> 이번주만 노는날이 없어서 그런가봅니다
<bridgebot1> <cyclone5989> 전주 다음주 그 그다음주는 중간에 노는날이 있는데요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 6월에도 노는날이 있군요 저는 생각도 못하고 있었네요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 현충일인가요?
<bridgebot1> <cyclone5989> 6일은 현충일이고 13일은 선거입니다.
<bridgebot1> <cyclone5989> 물론 선거는 해야 하죠 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot1> <draco> 외할아버지가 625에 돌아가셔서 어릴때부터 현충일은 국립현충원 가는날 = 못 놀고 졸라 더움....ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot1> <cyclone5989> 혹시 대전현충원이신가요?
<bridgebot1> <draco> 아뇨 서울입니다
<bridgebot1> <cyclone5989> 아... 제가 사는곳이 대전현충원 바로 옆에라서요
<bridgebot1> <cyclone5989> 6월 6일은 국가유공자 덕택에 집에 잇습니다.
<bridgebot1> <cyclone5989> 절대 밖에 나갈 수 없어요 차가 너무 막혀서 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot1> <cyclone5989> 매년 정부에 도로 확장을 건의하는데 잘 안해주네요...
<bridgebot1> <draco> 매년 덥고 + 친척 할머니들 한참 울고 + 저보고 외할아버지랑 꼭 닮았다고 하고 = 어휴 귀찮았는데 지금은 좀 돌아가신 할머니들이 그립네요.
<soyeomul> 내일 모내기 품앗이 가야해서 먼저 들어가볼께요
<soyeomul> 존 밤 되세요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2018-05-29
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 먼저 들어갑니다 존밤되세요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<bridgebot1> <draco> 회사 서버 리부팅 작업중....
<bridgebot1> <draco> 굿모닝
#ubuntu-ko 2018-05-30
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 폰에서 드러와써요
<soyeomul> 송아지설사로 수의사 기다리고있눈데 뻐꾸기 소리 참 정감있게들려서
<soyeomul> 한번 적어봅니다 우사에서 대기중입니다
<soyeomul> 새벽부터 울진에는 번개천둥 소나기 내리다 좀전에 그쳤어요
<soyeomul> 보리논 빼고 모내기 마쳤어요
<soyeomul> 아어아
<autowiz> 서울도 어제저녁에 비가 좀 왔었습니다.
<autowiz> 밤에도 오다말다 하다가 아침에도 살짝 더 내리긴 했었네요
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 이맥스 26.1 출시되었습니다
<soyeomul> https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/emacs-devel/2018-05/msg00765.html
<soyeomul> 5월 28일이네여 프랑스 시각으로 오후 2시경
<soyeomul> 음 우분투 18.04 첫번째 보완판이 나오면 전 그때 배포판에 포함된 이맥스로 갈아탈까합니다
<soyeomul> 우분투 패키지로써의 이맥스
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 저는 vim유저이기에…ㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 어진님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 이맥스 저도 첨에 종료하는거 몰라서 막 해매었는데
<soyeomul> 지금은 종료하는거 쉬워요 마우스로 끕니다.. 합
<soyeomul> s/저도/저/g
<soyeomul> vim 을 먼저 배웠어요
<soyeomul> 하지만 요즘은 이맥스를 더 많이 씁니다 소여물 일기와 한우 자료등을 정리할때 거의 대부분 이맥스로 편집합니다
<soyeomul> 지금 이 IRC 대화방도 이맥스에서 접속했네요
<soyeomul> 졸려서 먼저 들어가볼께요
<soyeomul> 존 밤 되세요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2018-05-31
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_JJMay> 모닝요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 오늘은 뭐 한 것도 없는데 하루가...
<razGon_JJMay> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_JJMay> 5월은 정말... 바빳네요
<razGon_JJMay> 세금내고.
<razGon_JJMay> 임대료 내고.
<razGon_JJMay> 말일이라서 임금내고
<razGon_JJMay> 가장 큰건 마눌님의 컬쳐 쇽!
<Work^Seony> 말일날 급여를 지급하시는 군요
<razGon_JJMay> 예
<razGon_JJMay> 열심히 일한 직원분들에게 많이많이 드려야죠.ㅠㅠ
<razGon_JJMay> 퇴근하실시간이시군요
<Work^Seony> 네 슬슬 퇴근할 시간이네요
<Work^Seony> 요즘 게임에 미쳐서 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_JJMay> 아. 그거요?
<razGon_JJMay> 에바?
<razGon_JJMay> EVE온라인.ㅋ
<razGon_JJMay> 에바 온라인..ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_JJMay> 이브인데.ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네 이브온라인 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 요즘 나이대가 비슷한 한국사람들과 같이 하게 되는 기회가 생겨서... 엄청 빠졌네요...
<razGon_JJMay> 같이 할사람이 있어서 좋은거죠.ㅎ
<razGon_JJMay> 저도 롤같이 하는 친구들이 있으니 이어서 하는거죠.ㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 흐... 롤을 같이 하시다니 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_JJMay> 멘탈키우기죠.
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot1> <draco> 마비노기 10년전에 하다 그만두고....그 후로 게임을 거의 못했네요
<ircCloud^Seony> MS윈도우는 고객상담해주기 참 편하군요.  뭐가 안된다고 하면 걍 무조건 1. 바이러스 검사 2. 그래픽 드라이버 재설치 3. sfc /scannow 하라는 얘기 밖에 없네요
<razGon_JJMay> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_JJMay> 단순하게.ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_JJMay> 바이러스를 엠에스에서 만든게 아닌지.ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot1> <lz-reflpass> 바이러스가 비주얼 스튜디오로 만든거 아닌가요...?
<soyeomul> 어 대화중이셨나바요
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 전 졸려서 이만 먼저 갑니다
<soyeomul> 존 밤 되세요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Work_Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work_Seony> 혹시 LDAP 관리하시는 분?
#ubuntu-ko 2018-06-01
<autowiz> 하고싶으나 능력이 없습니다 ㅜㅜ
<Work_Seony> ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<Work_Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 즐거운 불금입니다.ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 즐거우시군요 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 유튜브로 첼로 연주곡(무슨 곡인지는 모름) 틀어놓어 일하고 있어요.ㅎ
<Work_Seony> 첼로 좋죠
<lexlove> 앗! 내일 출장이네요. 잊고 있었어요.ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot1> <noel> 읭 토요일인데 출장을.. ㅠ_ㅠ  혹시 산호세 가시는건가요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 경진대회가 있어서 학생 4분 모시고 출전합니다.
<lexlove> 뭐 입상은 기대하지 않고 다만 참가에  의의를 두고 가는거에요.
<lexlove> 제가 운전해야해서 마음이 무겁습니다.
<razGon_JJMay> 모닝요.
<razGon_JJMay> 토요일 아침입니다.
<razGon_SunnyJJ> 모닝요
<razGon_SunnyJJ> 즐거운 아침입니다.
<razGon_HOTJJ> 제주는 많이 더워지고 있습니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2018-06-02
<Work_Seony> 안녕하세요
<kimej> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2018-06-03
<soyeomul> 날 덥네여
<soyeomul> 송아지 한마리 간밤에 태어나서 젖을 안먹길래 오늘 아침에 분유먹이고 어미소에게 ㅜㅌ여서 겨우 젖을 먹엿어요
<soyeomul> 우사에 전기 차단기도 내려가서 전기 기술자 방문 요청했고요
<soyeomul> 수정 한마리 해야해서 저냑에 수정사 옵니다
<soyeomul> 우사 상수도 재질 녹 안쓰는거로 교체한다고 공사팀 우사에서 굴착기로 땅 파고있구요
<soyeomul> 무더운 날에 일이 몰려서 아함
<soyeomul> 우리 우사는 언제나 공사중 ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 안부 남기고 갑니다 모두 더위 조심하세요~~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 플스 대여 해주는곳이 있어서 며칠 빌려볼까 생각중입니다 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2019-05-27
<soyeomul^bionic> 안녕하세요~ 비오는 아침인사 드립니다~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 아 농촌은 비요일입니다 비요일=쉬는날...
<soyeomul^bionic> 비맞으며 아침 소여물 주고 백암온천 왔습니다;
<soyeomul^bionic> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/hanwoo/raw/master/z000.py
<soyeomul^bionic> 어제밤 새워가며 짰습니다 저거 처음에 z000.rb 짰을때만큼의 신비로움은 없었지만 그래도 파이썬으로 구현되었다는 사실에 감사함을 느낍니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 비도 오고 해서 오늘은 파이썬을 좀 공부할까바요 목욕탕 들어갈때까지요;;;
<soyeomul^bionic> 어소세여~ 뽀빠이님~
<soyeomul^bionic> 어제 한국분 조성빈님이 이맥스 개발 메일링에다 어마무시한 패치파일을 제출했어요.
<soyeomul^bionic> 2000 줄에 달하는...
<soyeomul^bionic> 이야... 끝내줍니다..
<soyeomul^bionic> 애플 맥OS 에서 이맥스를 쓰는거 같더군요
<soyeomul^bionic> 패치 제목이 "[PATCH] Add xwidget webkit support for macOS Cocoa"
<soyeomul^bionic> 제출은 Apple Git-113
<soyeomul^bionic> 평소 이맥스 뉴스그룹에서 애플메일이나 아이폰에서 메일을 읽고 쓰고 하시는거 같아요
<soyeomul^bionic> 머찝니다!
<soyeomul^bionic> 애플 팬 조성빈님~
<soyeomul^bionic> 비가 계속 내리네여......
<popeye92> 소여물님, 공유고맙습니다.
<popeye92> 제가 이멕스를 점점 덜 쓰고 있네요. 이제 관리자가 되어서 프로그래밍을 거의 못 하고 있네요 -_-
<soyeomul^bionic> 오 뽀빠이님 넨넨^^
<soyeomul^bionic> 렉스님 어소세여~
<soyeomul^bionic> 커피나 한잔요~~~~~
<soyeomul^bionic> 슝~
<lexlove_> 소여물님 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> 여긴 비가 많이 와요. 그곳도 비가 오나요?
<soyeomul^bionic> 넵!!!
<soyeomul^bionic> 비가 억수로 퍼붓습니다 울진요^^;
<soyeomul^bionic> 오늘은 비요일 농사꾼의 일요일이어요
<lexlove_> 아 울진이군요. 여기도 퍼붓습니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 덕분에 오늘은 메일링보며 파이썬 보며 잉여잉여 하고 있네여
<soyeomul^bionic> 15분 후엔 온천에 들어가야것어요~
<lexlove_> 오~ 온천. 이런 날씨면 뜨끈한 곳에서 지지고 싶네요. ㅎ
<soyeomul^bionic> ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul^bionic> 동네에 백암온천이 가까이 있어서요;;;
<lexlove_> 좋은 동네군요
<soyeomul^bionic> 넵 사람보다 논과 산 바다가 더 많아여 깡시골 울진~
<soyeomul^chrome> 크롬OS 입니다 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 구글 콤푸타 엔진 위에다 올린 postfix 에 postmaster 쪽으로 새 메일 2통이 와있어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 김성훈팀장과 안수진씨...
<soyeomul^bionic> 둘 다 모르는 사람들...
<soyeomul^bionic> 제목이 각각 "견적서 부탁드립니다" "공문보고 연락드려요"
<soyeomul^bionic> 김성훈팀장과 안수진씨 메일이 있는 root 메일박스를 통째로 sftp 로 크롬북에다 내려받았습니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 4000여 줄, 5000여줄... 어머무시한 메일인거 같아서 이맥스 Gnus 로 열어보니.. .alz 첨부파일이 있네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 김성훈팀장은 견적서.alz 안수진씨는 이력서.alz
<soyeomul^bionic> 안수진씨는 무조건 열심히 하겠다고 합니다
<popeye92> 윈도우즈용 랜섬웨어가 들어있을 겁니다. 싸늘히 지워버리시면 됩니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 아하 저게 랜섬이었군요;;;
<soyeomul^bionic> 신기하네요~
<popeye92> 랜섬웨어가 아니더라도 좀비PC로 쓰이는 숙주가 될 수 있습니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 안수진씨는 네덜란드에서 보내왔었더라구요
<soyeomul^bionic> 185.212.131.104
<soyeomul^bionic> 아거아거 전 이만 온천에 들어가볼께요 뽀빠이님 감사요~^^
<soyeomul^bionic> 나중에 지울께요
<soyeomul^bionic> 일딴 목욕탕으로~!!!
<soyeomul^bionic> 슝~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<jason_KR> 뽀 빠 이'님 오랜만에 수면 위로? ㅋ      반갑습니다. ^^
<lexlove_> jason_KR: 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> 안녕하세요~
<jason_KR> 즐 점심식사 하시고요~
<lexlove_> 점심 맛있게 드세요~
<drakekr_> 뭐 드셨어요?
<jason_KR> 김치찌개 백반 +핏자 1/12쪽 ㅎ + 차.
<drakekr_> 아 피자 먹을까
<twinsenaxe> irssi 그리고 weechat에서는 /away 가 토글 스위치 모드였는데, xchat이나 hexchat 에서는 /back 해야지 away가 풀리는거였군요.
<drakekr_> 오 그렇군요
<twinsenaxe> 당황하지 않으려 했는데 /away unset이 안되길래 소심하게 "user error일까, 설마 irc서버가 나의 /away 해제를 받아주지 않는걸까, 내가 서버에 미움살 만한 짓을 한걸까, xchat 설정에서 내가 뭔가 잘못한걸까" 잠시 당황스러웠죠... irc unset away 구글링으로 오해는 풀렸지만...
<twinsenaxe> 후회가 조금은 됩니다. 소심하지 말고 대범하게 컴퓨터를 꺼버렸으야 했는데
<jason_KR> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<twinsenaxe> :-) 그럼 저는 신일 선풍기 (목이 부러져서 수리 맡긴) 서비스센터 가느라 자리 비웁니다. 오후에도 평안하십시오~
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 바이너리 파일을 16진수 파일로 바꾸면 용량이 더 늘어나네요
<soyeomul> 거꾸로인줄 알았는데... 오늘 확인해보니 바이너리보다 16진수가 더 크다는걸 알게되었어요
<soyeomul> 바이너리는 2진수인데... 왜 16진수보다 더 작을까요...
<soyeomul> 압축해서 그런가... 아으 머리가 띵~ 하네여
<soyeomul> 비가와서 춥다고 보일러 켰는데... 땀 나네여;;
<soyeomul> 린돌님 어소세여~~~
<LinDol> 안녕하세요 :>
<soyeomul> 네넨^^
<soyeomul> 어따 저는 걍 먼저 자러가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 모두다 존 밤여~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<drakekr_> 으아아 늦었ㄷ
#ubuntu-ko 2019-05-28
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 비가 그친 아침 인사드립니다~
<soyeomul> 파이썬 코드 옛날에 끄적인거 보니깐 못 알아먹겠더라구요
<soyeomul> 복잡하게 해놓은거요
<soyeomul> 그래서 이젠 다 단순하게 쭈우욱.... 나열해야겠다는 생각들어요 기본적인것만으로 쭈우욱 연결
<soyeomul> x = "010-7558-5952"
<soyeomul> y = x.split("-")
<soyeomul> z = list(y)
<soyeomul> 오징어 = "".join(z)
<soyeomul> 꼴뚜기 = asdf
<soyeomul> 망둥이
<soyeomul> 송아지 깐돌이 멍멍멍
<soyeomul> 음메~
<soyeomul> 저거 문법 맞나 몰건네요 문자열을 split 할 수 있나여..
<soyeomul> 아따 헤깔리네여
<soyeomul> 찍어보니깐 python3 1.py
<soyeomul> 01075585952
<soyeomul> 출력됩니다 감사합니다
<soyeomul> 백암온천에 왔습니다 커피나 한잔여~
<soyeomul> 엇 구석기님 나가셨구나,,,
<soyeomul> 뽀빠이님 어소세여~
<soyeomul> ftp://ftp.kr.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD-kr/doc/www/htdocs/index.shtml
<soyeomul> 위 주소가 이제 KFUG 주소네여...
<soyeomul> 아니 www.kr.freebsd.org 는 위키로 변경되었고요...
<soyeomul> 참 아련아련합니다 freebsd
<soyeomul> 오!
<soyeomul> 운 좋게도 어제 뉴스를 제가 보게되네요
<soyeomul> https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-current/2019-May/073499.html
<soyeomul> FreeBSD 토론 그룹에서도 드뎌 Coreboot 를 논의하고 있네요
<soyeomul> 저거 크롬북에서 쓰거등요 coreboot
<soyeomul> 자세힌 몰라도 저 글타래 논의 시작한 Eric 이라는 분... 콤푸타 정말 잘 하시는 분일거에요
<soyeomul> 미치도록 어마무시한 실력자여야 coreboot 를 연구할 수 있는...
<soyeomul> 근데 너무 반갑네여 coreboot 에 관심을 주시니
<soyeomul> 점심시간...
<soyeomul> 이만 들어갑니다
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루여~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2019-05-29
<lexlove_> 졸리는 하루입니다
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 저장만해놓고 오래 됐더니 닉섭 비번을 잊어버렸네요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 아유~ 웃겨서...   저 요즘 안드로이드 손전화+음성입력글쇠판(PC용)을 같이 쓰는데....  특정 이름에서만 자꾸만 반복오류중 ㅋ   성 귀족/성기 줘"가 뭐니요? ㅋ      아~ 구글 포토에 나온 인물 사진에 각 이름 부여중. ㅋ
<jason_KR> 구글 포토'의 인물 그룹화 있죠?!
<lexlove_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 손 기 조 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_KR> "저장만해놓고 오래 됐더니 닉섭 비번을 잊어버렸네요 ㅎㅎ" <--- lastpass 등 추천
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저도 LastPass 추천합니다
<soyepmul^chrome> 안녕하세요~
<soyepmul^chrome> 크롬os  에서 접속했어요~
<soyeomul^chrome> 오 렉스님 어소세여~
<soyeomul^chrome> 아따 오늘 전 일찍 들어가볼께여
<soyeomul^chrome> 모두 존 밤요~~~
<soyeomul^chrome> 꾸벅
<autowiz> 하루가 10시간 20시간 부족한 느낌입니다 ㅜㅜ    ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 서니님 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 홀리님 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2019-05-30
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 좋은 아침입니다~
<soyeomul> 어제 7349 100일 된 송아지 젖떼어서 비육사로 옮기었는데,, 송아지 우리를 탈출하여 다시 지 어미에게로 되돌아갔더라구요.
<soyeomul> 엄마 찾아 삼만리
<soyeomul> 오늘 오후에 젖떼는거 다시 시도합니다
<soyeomul> 송아지가 우리를 탈출 못하게 우리 빈틈 간격도 조절해놨습니다
<soyeomul> 오늘 새벽 5203에게서 새깐돌이가 태어나서 아침에 소여물 주고 성별 확인후 출생신고했습니다
<soyeomul> 수송아지입니다
<soyeomul> 아주 예전에 리눅스든 프비든 설치 디스크 넣고 부팅할때에요
<soyeomul> 첫 시작시에... | <-- 요런 막대기가 360도로 막 돌아가면서 전진하면서 시간이 진행되는 무료함을
<soyeomul> 달래주는걸 봤는데요...
<soyeomul> 이를테면 딱 실행했을때... 시간이 좀 걸리는 프로그램에서 저런 돌아가는 막대기 효과를 파이썬으로 구현 할 수 있을까요?
<soyeomul> | -- | -- ... 대략 저런 아스키코드를 1초에 한번씩 바뀌게끔 하면 돌아가는 효과를 줄거 같은데요
<soyeomul> 좋은 방법 없을까요... 힌트라도...
<soyeomul> 아님 "잠시만 기다려주세요" 와 "감사합니다" 라는 두 문장을 1초에 한번씩 교차 반복하게끔
<soyeomul> 할 수 있다면 참 좋을텐데요...
<soyeomul> 제가 작성한 코드가 실행했을때 완료될때까지 대략 15초에서 19초 정도 걸리더라구요
<soyeomul> 그래서 저런 생각이 들었어요
<soyeomul> 터미널에 "잠시만 기다려주세요" "감사합니다" 이게 완료될때까지 반복하면 기다림이 지루하지 않을거 같아서요
<soyeomul> 음~
<Seony> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/fkeuxbF8/
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 서니님 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 와 코드 감사합니다 ㅠㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 일단 테스트해볼께요
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 댄다.... 신기하네여
<soyeomul> 이야~~~
<soyeomul> 서니님 정말 잘하십니다
<Seony> 제가 짠건 아니구요, 그냥 구글링했어요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 고마워요 감사해야
<soyeomul> 아니 구글링도 실력입니다
<soyeomul> 진짜 고마워요!!!
<soyeomul> 짱 서니님 짱!!
<soyeomul> 일단 감동의 물결을 곱씹기위하야... 잠시 커피한잔할께요^^^;;;
<soyeomul> 저거 정말 신기합니다...
<soyeomul> 예전에 프비 설치디스크 넣고 시작시 또르르르 막대기 굴러가는거 정말 진짜 싱기하게 봤는데요
<soyeomul> 그걸 파이썬으로 구현해서 돌려보니 너무너무 신기합니다 진짜 고마워요
<soyeomul> 방금... 또다른 테스트를 했는데요
<soyeomul> subprocess.call 로 대략 15초 정도 걸리는걸 저 spinnning 으로 지루함을 달래려 집어넣고 테스트 해보니 작동합니다
<soyeomul> 제가 원했던것이 정확히 이루어져서 너무 기쁩니다
<soyeomul> 서니님 정말 다시 감사드려요^^^
<Seony> 별말씀을요
<soyeomul> ^^;
<soyeomul> 렉스님 어소세여~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요.^^
<soyeomul> 오~
<soyeomul> 뽀빠이님 어소세여~
<soyeomul> 다들 출근길...;;;
<soyeomul> 아닌가...
<soyeomul> 하여간 출첵??????????????????????????????^^
<soyeomul> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/test/raw/master/spinning_cursor.py
<soyeomul> 테스트삼아 만들어봤어요. 원하는대로 잘 됩니다^^;
<soyeomul> 다 서니님 덕분~
<soyeomul> 연이은 감동의 물결을 곱씹으려 커피 자판기로 갑니다~
<soyeomul> 합!!!
<soyeomul> 이야 간만에 프비 질문 메일링 글타래를 봤는데요,,, 프비에서 Emacs Gnus 쓰시는 외국분도 계시더이다
<soyeomul> User-Agent: Gnus/5.13 (Gnus v5.13) Emacs/26.2 (berkeley-unix)
<soyeomul> 버클리-유닉스
<soyeomul> 이맥스는 안정판 최신
<Seony> 당연히 있겠죠.  플스에서 리눅스 돌리는 사람도 있는데 프비에서 이맥스쯤이야...
<soyeomul> 저게 저에겐 참 아름답게 보입니다 ㅠㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 프비 coreboot 글타래는 계속 토론중이네여
<Seony> 저도 프비 좀 써볼려고 노력해봤는데 영 불편해서 안되겠떠라구요
<soyeomul> ㅎ;
<soyeomul> 믄 프로그램 최신판 하나 쓸라카면 마커다 소스코드 내려받아서 노가다로 빌드를 해야하니..
<soyeomul> 리눅스는 다들 apt-get 으로 쉽게 최신판 쓸 수 있는데
<soyeomul> 프비는 그게 참 빡세서 저도 돌아섰어요
<soyeomul> 그냥 우분투가 짱~
<Seony> 개인 시간 많고 그러면 괜찮은데, 이런저런 할일도 많으면서 일상생활에 써야하는 컴퓨터한테까지 시간을 쏟아야한다면 그거 자체로만 해도 이미 짐이 되어버리니 자연스레 외면되죠...
<soyeomul> 마자요~ 진짜 그렇더라구요
<soyeomul> 저도 소랑 깐돌이 돌보는데엔 바이러스 안걸리는 크롬북과 우분투가 가장 좋더라구요
<soyeomul> 가볍다라는 관점에서 너무 맘에 들어요 크롬북/우분투
<Seony> 전 윈도우 PC 1년 가까이 백신 프로그램 없이 쓰는데 괜찮아요
<autowiz> 프비는 가급적 서버나 워크스테이션용이 좋지요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 오 옼토위즈님 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 서버! 외국분들 프비를 메일서버로 쓰시는 분들 몇분 봤어요
<soyeomul> 그곳에다 postfix 깔아서 쓰시더라구요
<soyeomul> 서버 인정.
<Seony> 여럿 쓰겠죠.
<Seony> 하지만 뭐니뭐니해도 프비 서버로 가장 유명한 곳은 넷플릭스일 거에요
<soyeomul> 오 넷플릭스가 프비인건 첨 알았네여~
<Seony> 아주 유명합니다
<soyeomul> 와~
<autowiz> 소여물님 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 네넨^^
<soyeomul> 프비에 대한 경외감은 전 hanirc 때... 그당시 hanirc 서버들이 대부분 FreeBSD
<soyeomul> "조용한 자존심의 OS"
<soyeomul> 므 이런 문구들...
<soyeomul> 지금은 걍... 리눅스로 앵카 박았지만요;;;
<soyeomul> 서니님의 윈도우pc 1년간 바이러스 걱정無 언급에 대한 단상...
<soyeomul> 전 자신이 없더이다... 과거 윈도우 쓰던 시절 있었어요 결혼전에요
<soyeomul> 바이러스가 어데서 튀나오는줄 모르니 백신에 의존했는데..
<soyeomul> 그게 참 스트레스더라구요
<soyeomul> 그래서 시골 내려왔을때 가장 먼저 한게 돌아가신 아버지께서 쓰시던 윈도우 데스크탑pc 를 고물상에다 줘버렸어요. 그리고 작업용 크롬북 1대 장만했어요. 그게 지금 이 크롬북입니다.
<autowiz> 그때는 서버들 많은 수가 bsd 였던거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 리눅스도 있긴했지만 지금보다는 약했고 , 유닉스도 많았고 . 그러보니 차대협님 이 하시던 bsd 공개 세미나도 몇번 다녔었었습니다.
<soyeomul> 마자요 위즈님.. 저도 freebsd 도 한때 학교 동아리 메일서버 운영했던적 있거등요 기억납니다
<soyeomul> ^^;
<autowiz> 그러다 우분투를 알아서 이 방에 와 있는거지요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 저도 그래요;
<soyeomul> 자세힌 모르겠지만,,, 이제 밥벌이용 os 는 리눅스 같아요.
<soyeomul> 느낌이...;;;
<soyeomul> bsd 는 연구용?
<soyeomul> 딱 그기까지 같은...
<SIMPLISM> 사내 시스템때문에 윈도우 10을 필수로 사용중인데.. 기본 디펜더가 생각보다 리소스도 적게먹고 잘 막아줘서.. 그리고 User Account Control 켜놓고 사용하면 사용자 임의로 실행하는 코드는 잡혀서.. 예전 xp나 7에 비해서 안정성이 높아지긴했어요..
<autowiz> 어지간해선 사용효율에서 근래의 리눅스가 빠르긴 하니까요
<autowiz> 데탑은 윈도우가 좋긴 합니다. 불편하고 불만인게 많아서 그렇지 ㅜㅜ
<soyeomul> 심플리즘 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 앗
<autowiz> 저는 개인적으로 원드라이브 쉽게 제거하기 이런거만 좀 잘되면 참 좋을거 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<SIMPLISM> 예전에 compiz처럼 멀티데스크탑도 지원해서... 10은 만족하고 사용 중이네요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 심플리즘님안녕하세요~
<SIMPLISM> soyeomul님 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 넨넨^^
<soyeomul> 대략 대기업환경에선 윈도우 바이러스 방어책이 잘 되어있는거 같더라구요
<autowiz> 심플리즘님 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 아~ 컴피즈 첨 나올때 이쁘다고 유트브에 좀 인기 있긴했었지요 ㅋ
<Seony> 대기업 아니더라도 윈도우즈 디펜더가 그럭저럭 괜찮아요
<SIMPLISM> 사내: 윈10, 사내(개인): 우분투 노트북, 집(개인) : 크롬북, 맥미니 이렇게 사용 중인데...
<soyeomul> 동생도 엘지 댕기는데... 그냥 콤푸타 하면 동생의 관점에선 세상에 윈도우가 전부더라구요
<soyeomul> 동생이
<SIMPLISM> 크롬북이 생각보다 만족도가 높긴해요.. 게임을 안해서 그런가
<soyeomul> 오 심플리즈님도 크롬북 쓰시다니 반갑네요^^;
<soyeomul> 어저께...
<soyeomul> 랜섬웨어 메일 안수진씨 이력서
<soyeomul> 아직 안지웠네요
<soyeomul> 윈도우즈를 쓰고 있었다면 냉큼 지웠을거에요
<SIMPLISM> autowiz님도 안녕하세요~ 채팅내용 보다가 이제 봤네요ㅎ
<autowiz> 저는 뭐 거의 다 듀얼부팅이라
<soyeomul> 언젠가... 나델라가 윈도우즈 커널을 100% 리눅스 커널로 교체하면 윈도우즈 한번 생각해보려구요^^
<soyeomul> 그때까진.. 이 상태로 유지할까바요~
<soyeomul> 크롬북+우분투
<soyeomul> 아 전 먼저 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<popeye92> 프비도 당연히 배포용 package  다운받아 설치할 수 있습니다.  pkg-add 라 합니다.
<popeye92> 우분투방이라 FreeBSD 에 대해 자세히 얘기하는 건 좀 그렇지만 ^^
<jason_KR> SIM PLISM: 무척 오랜만입니다, 반갑습니다.
<SIMPLISM> jason_KR: 네 반갑습니다. 대학생 때 모임나갔던거라.. 꽤 오래됬는데 기억하시나보네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<jason_KR> 기억하지요, 그래서 더 반갑습니다. ^^
<SIMPLISM> 감사합니다 ㅎ 그 뒤로 직장 자리잡고... 애 둘까지 나왔네요.. 애 좀만 더 크고 주말에 제 시간 가질 수 있게되면 오프모임도 참석하고 싶네요 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2019-05-31
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> " 그 뒤로 직장 자리잡고... 애 둘까지 나왔네요." <--- 세월 참~ ㅠㅠ   세월의 체감 속도는 '나이의 제곱'이라는데...
#ubuntu-ko 2019-06-01
<Soyeomul> 친구 모심는거 도우미왓서요
<Soyeomul> 잠시 ㅊᆞㄹ나의 짬
<Soyeomul> 존주말요~
<SIMPLISM> jason_KR: 저도 적고보니.. 벌써 그렇게 됬네 라는 생각이 들었네요 ㅎㄷㄷ;;
<jason_KR> (이 체널에서라도) 자주 봐요. ^^
<SIMPLISM> jason_KR: 네~
#ubuntu-ko 2019-06-02
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 일요일 아침 문안인사 드립니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 파이썬에서 try/except 가 반드시 필요한 경우가 있나요..?
<soyeomul^bionic> 이를테면 매우 복잡한 경우?
<UbuntuKrSlack3> <kimej> 저같은 경우에는 서버단에서 파싱할 때 씁니다
<UbuntuKrSlack3> <kimej> 클라가 정확히 100% 패킷 구조에 맞춰 온다고 신뢰를 안해서...
<soyeomul^bionic> 오 어진님 감사합니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 농사꾼은 콤푸타를 콤푸타로 쓰는게 아니라서 정확하고 세심한 예외처리를 쓸 일이 없어서 참 낯설었어요 try/except 구문이요 근데 어진님 경험담 듣고나니 try/except 존재 이유를 조금 공감이 가네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 다시 감사드려요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 코드가 짬뽕이 될지언정 결과만 나오면 통과시키는 스타일 == 농사꾼 코드
<UbuntuKrSlack3> <kimej> ㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul^bionic> 뉴스!
<soyeomul^bionic> 러시아 군대 콤푸타를 데비안으로 개발하겠다는 뉴스 클리앙발입니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 데비안이 여기저기서 신뢰를 받는가바요
<soyeomul^bionic> 구글에서 우분투 -> 데비안
<soyeomul^bionic> 마이크로소프트의 리눅스팀도 데비안으로 믄가 작업을 한다는걸 어데서 본거 같고요..
<soyeomul^bionic> 러시아 군대까지 데비안으로 믄가를 한다면
<soyeomul^bionic> 데비안이 참...
<soyeomul^bionic> 콤푸타의 본보기인가바요 신뢰도의 콤푸타는 데비안!
<UbuntuKrSlack3> <kimej> 아무래도 윈도우나 레드햇처럼 특정 나라의 회사에서 만드는게 아니라서 군 쪽에서 눈독들이는것일까요
<soyeomul^bionic> 그런가바요... 데비안이라는 조직 참 대단해보이는 순간입니다;;;
<soyeomul^bionic> 데비안 조직은 마치 스타워즈의 제다이 연합체 같아요
<soyeomul^bionic> 각각의 DD 는 제다이..
<soyeomul^bionic> 기술 위원회는 제다이 마스터 평의회
<soyeomul^bionic> 모두다 기술력을 가지고 있는데... 게다가 조직의 규율이 엄청 빡세서 그 어떤 자본이나 이익집단에도 휘둘리지 않는...
<soyeomul^bionic> 믄가 신비로와요
<soyeomul^bionic> 다들 돈을 보고 달려가는데 데비안이나 GNU/Gnome  는 하여간 연구 대상입니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 먼저 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 모두 존 주말요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2020-05-25
<lex__> 안녕하세요
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<Jason-KR> Hi~ EU, 주말 잘 보냈습니까?
<Jason-KR> 특히, groud on_님에게 개인메시지 보냈습니다.
<groudon_> 리눅스때문에 미친겠다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 헛 무슨일 있으신가요? ㅠ
<groudon_> 그냥 일을 많아요 ^^
<groudon_> 리눅스는 잘 멋 해요
<pchero_work> 혹, 한국분이 아니신가요?
<Jason-KR> 3명의 유럽 거주인이 groud on_ , pc hero_work , fox mask
<Jason-KR> fox mas님만 프랑스 분
<Jason-KR> 저 114
<foxmask> <Jason-KR> Hi~ EU, 주말 잘 보냈습니까? - 네
<Jason-KR> 반갑습니다. ^^  즐 점심식사하세요~ ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2020-05-26
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> C언어 질문입니다
<soyeomul> 아침부터 머리지끈한 질문 죄송합니다
<soyeomul> 동적으로  배열을 할당할때 포인터를 쓰더이다.. 동적배열로 할당된 배열의 크기를 sizeof() 로 찍어보니 계속 8만 나오더라구요 처음부터 끝까지 8을 유지하는데...
<soyeomul> 실제 배열의 길이를 구하려면 어떤 방법이 있나요
<soyeomul> 음..
<lex__> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/test/-/raw/ea60b6c0b509e2312aaf98153e99614419702837/test
<soyeomul> 렉스님 어소세요~!
<lex__> 소여물님 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> ^^ 렉스님 좋은 아침입니다
<lex__> 네. 좋은 아침입니다.^^
<soyeomul> 그라설라무네 동적으로 할당된 배열의 진짜 크기를 구하고 싶어서 이렇게 질문을 드리네요
<soyeomul> 로또는 잘 되어가시나요~
<soyeomul> 합합합
<lex__> 로또는 잘 돌아가지만 하진 않아요. ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> ㅎ;
<lex__> 전 운적인 부분이 잘 안되거든요.
<soyeomul> 렉스님 혹시 malloc 써보셨나요;;
<soyeomul> C언어에서요 배열을 동적으로 조정하는거요
<lex__> 기억이 안나요. ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 포인터는 크기가 왜 항상 고정인가요
<lex__> C언어를 언제 마지막으로 해봤는지 기억조차 안나요. ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul`> 어뜨
<soyeomul`> 자동 재접했네요~
<soyeomul`> malloc 에 대하여 더이상 연구하지 말라는 하늘의 조언인가바요
<lex__> 설마요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul`> 송아지나 잘 살펴야지요 농사꾼의 숙명
<lex__> 송아지는 직업! 코딩은 취미!
<soyeomul`> 오늘 태어났어요 새벽에
<soyeomul`> ㅎ
<lex__> 오. 축하드려요.
<soyeomul`> 하여간 총 123두.
<soyeomul`> 가 되었어요~
<lex__> 엄청나네요.
<lex__> 성별은 어찌 되나요?
<soyeomul`> 오늘 새벽에 태어난 깐돌인 아직 성별 미확인이아요
<lex__> 아.
<soyeomul`> 어미가 핥아주고 아기가 초유를 다 먹고나면
<soyeomul`> 그때 오후쯤 가서 구멍이 몇개인가 보고 성별 확인해요~
<lex__> 구멍이요?
<soyeomul`> 예 2개면 여자 1개면 남자
<lex__> 그렇군요.
<soyeomul`> 음 배열 복제라도 한번 알아볼까바요;;;
<lex__> 감이 안오네요.
<lex__> 잘 알게 되시면 알려주세요.^^
<soyeomul`> 이게 지난번에 소수 식별 코드를 쓴적이 있는데요
<soyeomul`> 임의의 랜덤 수 까지 소수를 출력하시오!
<soyeomul`> 라고 했을때...
<soyeomul`> C언어에선 참 난감한게 배열이 딱 정적이라서 어마어마한 수까지 테스트하려면 그때그때마다 배열이 자동으로 확장되면 좋겠다 싶었는데 C언어에선 이게 파이썬처럼 자동으로 줄었다 늘었다 하는게 아니어서 구현이 진짜 빡시더이다
<soyeomul`> 뭐 10만까지 소수가 뭐있는지 몰라도 송아지 키우는데는 관련이 없지만요
<soyeomul`> 동적 배열의 관문을 넘지 못하니깐 잠이 안오더이다
<soyeomul`> 음 아직 저 안짤렸네요
<soyeomul`> malloc 이야기 더 하다가 선을 넘으면 또 자동으로 네떡 끊길지도 몰라요
<soyeomul`> 송아지 하나만 보고 가야지 딱 이런 느낌..
<lex__> ^^
<soyeomul`> https://m.blog.naver.com/tipsware/221250121797
<soyeomul`> 제가 바라는 것을 포함하는 블로그가 나왔지만 저건 리눅스에서 돌아갈지 보장 못하네요
<soyeomul`> 아흐다롱디리
<soyeomul`> 그래도 한번 시도해봅니다
<lex__> 오 찾으셨네요.
<soyeomul`> 오!
<soyeomul`> 저 코드 gcc 에서 에러없이 컴파일 되었어요!
<soyeomul`> 아직 실행전입니다... 과연...
<soyeomul`> 아 제가 다른 예제 코드를 썼었네요... 착각했어요 농사꾼의 한계...
<soyeomul`> 재도전!
<soyeomul`> 안되네요 저거 gcc 에선 컴파일이 안되네요
<soyeomul`> size_t alloc_size = _msize(p);
<soyeomul`> 저거는 윈도우즈에서만 컴파일이 되나바요
<lex__> 안되는군요.
<soyeomul`> 어렵네요... 으아~
<soyeomul`> 커피나 한사발 마시고 멍때려야겠어요 잠시
<popeye92> http://man7.org/linux/man-pages/man3/malloc_usable_size.3.html
<lex__> 커피 맛있게 드세요
<popeye92> _msize on Windows
<popeye92> malloc_size on MacOS
<popeye92> malloc_usable_size on systems with glibc
<popeye92> 이랍니다.
<popeye92> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/1281686/determine-size-of-dynamically-allocated-memory-in-c
<lex__> 아 그렇군요.^^
<soyeomul`> 오오오 뽀빠이님 꾸벅
<soyeomul`> 아 도움말 감사합니다!
<soyeomul`> 후딱 알려주신 문서 한번 시도해볼께요~
<popeye92> 마지막 링크에 보면 다른 예제도 많네요. 처음에 말씀드린 게 틀렸을 수도
<soyeomul`> 꾸벅
<popeye92> soyeomul`: 매번 인사만 먼저 받고 잠수 중인데...오랜만입니다.
<soyeomul`> 뽀빠이님 ^^^
<soyeomul`> 하여간 꼭 성공할께요~!!!
<soyeomul`> malloc!!! 아자자!!!
<soyeomul`> 컴파일 성공했습니다!
<soyeomul`> 뽀빠이님 렉스님 두 분 모두 감사드립니다^^^
<lex__> 오. 해내셨군요.^^
<soyeomul`> 그 아까 네이버 개발자의 예제코드와 뽀빠이님의 스택오브플로우의 마지막 단락의 팁을 짬뽕했어요
<soyeomul`> #define 에다가 glibc 관련 내용 추가
<soyeomul`> 그리고
<soyeomul`> alloc size 에다가 출력문에다가 glibc 내용으로 변경하니깐
<soyeomul`> 컴파일이되고 결과값도 원하는 값이 나옵니다
<soyeomul`> 너무 기쁘네요
<soyeomul`> 이제 소수 식별 C언어 코드를 malloc 으로 적용하는것만 남았는데... 이건 저녁 소여물 주고나서 해볼까해요
<soyeomul`> 뽀빠이님과 렉스님께 다시한번 감사감사 드립니다^^^
<soyeomul`> 아 전 이만 들어가볼께요
<soyeomul`> 모두들 존 하루요~
<soyeomul`> 꾸벅
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2020-05-27
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 오늘은 점심먹고 오후에 억수로 큰 일이 있네요
<soyeomul> 30분만 멍때리다가 집에 가야것어요
<soyeomul> 커피도 한잔 하고요,,,
<soyeomul> 밥묵어러 가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<lex__> 안녕하세요
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<lex__> foxmask: 안녕하세요
<foxmask> lex__: 안녕하세요
<lex__> 네.^^
<lex__> foxmask: 출근하신건가요?
<foxmask> lex__: 아니, 난 집에 재택근무 하고 있어
<lex__> 아. 재택근무를 하시는군요.^^
<foxmask> 예
<lex__> 전 아직 일을 못구했어요
<foxmask> 우리 회사는 화요일에 사무실로 돌아 오기를 원하지만 아내의 건강으로 바로 거기에 가지 않을 것입니다
<foxmask> lex__: 무엇을 찾고 있습니까?
<lex__> 아. 한동안 재택근무를 하시겠군요
<lex__> 돈을 벌 수 있는 곳? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<foxmask> 어디에서 일하기를 선호합니까?
<lex__> 음... 생각해둔 직업이 있는데 먼저 교육을 받아야 해요. 그런데 코로나때문에 교육 일정이 자꾸 지연되고 있어요. 4월->5월->6월로 연기 되고 있어요. :(
<lex__> 6월에 꼭 교육을 받고 자격을 취득한 후 취업처를 알아보려고 합니다.
<foxmask> 이해 했어요
<lex__> 오~
<lex__> 그래서 당분간 백수입니다.
<foxmask> 이것은 무엇을 의미 하는가?
<lex__> 백수 <- 하얀 손, 즉 일을 하지 않다. 이런 뜻입니다.
<lex__> 일을 하지 않고 있는 사람을 백수라고 해요.
<lex__> 은어입니다.
<foxmask> 감사합니다
#ubuntu-ko 2020-05-28
<soyeomul> Rnqjr
<soyeomul>  Rnqjr
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2020-05-29
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> C언어 포인터
<soyeomul> 사람 잡네요
<soyeomul> 비전공자가 공부할게 안됩니다 너무 어렵네요
<soyeomul> 진짜 C언어 포인터는 업자(業者) 분들만 할 수 있는건가바요
<soyeomul> 지금 왜 malloc 을 건들었나 후회하고 있어요
<soyeomul> 그냥 파이썬만 계속 주행할 것이지...
<soyeomul> 커피나 한잔 해야것네요
<soyeomul> 아흐~
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<Jason-KR> 반갑습니다. ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2020-05-30
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 토요일 아침 인사드립니다~
<soyeomul> 구글 클라우드에 있는 우분투 VM 유료로 전환한지 두달째입니다 여전히 요금 0$ 유지하고 있어요~~~
<soyeomul> f1-micro 의 감사함^^^
<soyeomul> 먼저 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 주말요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-05-31
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 일요일 오전 인사드립니다~
